# Phenom II steppings and max OC 550-940



## XenoMopH

Since oneluvballer21 isn't around quite a lot, some of us decided to create a new thread on the same topic. To make sure the first page with the OC-list is updated quite frequently.
The old thread will be merged with this one, so not all information will be lost.

This thread will be dedicated to making a list of all the Phenom II steppings and the max stable overclocks OCN users have attained with those steppings. I don't want to argue about what "stable" is, so we have to set a standard to verify each OC. This will be done by either posting a ss of Prime95 or OCCT. This doesn't mean you have to run a 10-12hr stress test, it just means that your system isn't crashing at full load at a time you think which fits (either 30min or 12hrs whatever you like).

To submit a listing, please submit a post containing the following:

Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
Revision (check CPU-Z)
max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
CPU voltage
CPU-NB voltage
Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
HTT link speed and voltage
motherboard used
motherboard BIOS revision
type of cooling
OS
a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot
Also post a screenshot of your CPU-Z data with both the CPU and Memory tabs viewable... it makes it easier for me to find certain information for the database.
Note that we need exact voltages and no "stock", "default" or "+0.125".

If I'm forgetting a pertinent line of info, please let me know!

I'll be updating this as often as possible, but don't use CAPS if I take a couple days to catch up!

And please feel free to re-submit updated OC's, just resubmit it and post all info again.

*Stable OC's*

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rDEMzcpoLoeoDjdF6I2no7w&w=120&h=800 Google Spreadsheet

*cpu-z validation only*:

You can add you cpu-z link HERE

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rW4Jio6kNqj8SXvT5eXE0kg&w=120&h=400 Google Spreadsheet

What we think we've learned (so far):

-the Phenom II's like cold better than voltage when it comes to OCing, and for your max OC's you will need both. But NCspec getting ~4.2GHz on stock voltage with phase cooling shows that cold is better than voltage.
-it seems apparent that it requires less voltage at the same CPU clock speed if you get there through a higher reference clock, which in theory should give you more headroom via more voltage to play with. This is not 100% confirmed, but trends are leaning this way.
-HT-link clock does not seem to hold back any OC's, so 1800MHz (stock) should be fine.
-NB clock, on the other hand, has shown performance improvements in benchmarks, but is not worth a sacrifice in a significantly higher CPU clock. Go for your max CPU clock primarily, then work on your max NB clock. We've seen CPU OC's more stable with lower NB clocks, but MHz-for-MHz you can get more performance from a NB OC than a CPU OC; just don't sacrifice 400MHz on the CPU for and extra 100MHz on the NB. Test with benchmarking programs as you OC if you are looking for max performance, versus max OC.
-we've had little response in terms of CPU-NB voltage helping or hurting an OC, so the verdict is still out on this one.
-as for the steppings, at this point everyone has had the same stepping (CACVC) with some different production dates (all '08 so far, and weeks 48/49/50/51), and none have shown to be good or bad when OCing.
-as for 940 versus 920, you have more flexibility for max OC's with the 940, hands down. But the 920 is a very capable overclocker, provided you have RAM that can OC well, and a good cooler. Good OCing RAM is less necessary with a 940 because of its unlocked multiplier, however good cooling is obviously necessary for both.
-for future buyers, please understand that all the work so far has been done mostly with "standard" motherboard BIOS's... the manufacturers should optimize their respective BIOS's for the Phenom II given some time. Likewise, the OS's we're working with are in the same boat, and its possible that there could be a future patch that would help stabilize higher OC's or return better benchmark results (remember AMD dual-core optimizer...?).


----------



## pixie

PhII 940

Stepping : RB-C2 (don't know the manufacture date)

3797MHz - 217x17.5

1.50v

ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe 602 BIOS

Swiftech GTZ on it's on Feser 360 rad.

CPU-Z SS - i'm still trying for higher, no luck at 3.9GHz yet


----------



## alexgheseger

I got a crap one.









PHII 940

3740 Mhz - 220 x 17 @ 1.52 V

DFI 790FXB-M2RSH 9/30 BIOS

Stinger V8 on MRC220.

When i install my new waterblocks tommorow, i should be able to definitively rule out "crappy board".


----------



## pixie

lol, i'm thinking the exact same thing as you about the board and poopy CPU. i can't help but feel there's more in there somewhere.

but i'm happy with this 3dmark score


----------



## NCspecV81

Not sure if mine is a good or one not.

4.25GHz w/ 17x 250bus @ 1.56v /// Phenom II 940

Stepping is CACVC AC 0850BPDW


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Not sure if mine is a good or one not.

4.25GHz w/ 17x 250bus @ 1.56v /// Phenom II 940

Stepping is CACVC AC 0850BPDW

i'm gonna make a DIce pot and put this thing on a tech station, i have to know just how much of an effect cold can have.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
Stepping : RB-C2 (don't know the manufacture date)

RB-C2 is the revision... I need the stepping. But I think having the revision info is a good addition to the list, just in case there are different ones (which I'm not sure yet). I'm sure you're aware, but the stepping is printed on the CPU lid.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Not sure if mine is a good or one not.

4.25GHz w/ 17x 250bus @ 1.56v /// Phenom II 940

Stepping is CACVC AC 0850BPDW

What kind of cooling are you running...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
I got a crap one.









PHII 940

3740 Mhz - 220 x 17 @ 1.52 V

DFI 790FXB-M2RSH 9/30 BIOS

Stinger V8 on MRC220.

When i install my new waterblocks tommorow, i should be able to definitively rule out "crappy board".

Do you know the stepping...?

ALL POSTERS: if you have "?????" in the database, please help me fill in the blanks if you can... this is for the good of everyone else!


----------



## pixie

yeah i never checked that info out... when i redo my loop i'll check it, but that won't be for a few days at least.

oh, and my NB and HTT are at 2387MHz - CPU-NB volts @ 1.50v, HTT Link volts @ 1.30v. NB and SB cores at 1.30v. just for added info.


----------



## BenBrown

Removed


----------



## Pao

Baller why is your own chips info not on that list?


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexgheseger* 
I got a crap one.









PHII 940

3740 Mhz - 220 x 17 @ 1.52 V

DFI 790FXB-M2RSH 9/30 BIOS

Stinger V8 on MRC220.

When i install my new waterblocks tommorow, i should be able to definitively rule out "crappy board".

DFI have got 10/30 BIOS release out now. Its a stable release so you shouldnt have any problems with it.

Grab It Here

Beta wise we are up to 12/26

Beta Here

Might give you some better results.


----------



## HondaGuy

M3A32-MVP Deluxe bios 1406
CACVC AV 0848FPAW
h20
cpu volts 1.55
NB volts 1.50


----------



## NCspecV81

Phase cooling
Foxconn a79a-s 790fx/sb750
2750mhz NB freq. @ 1.41v


----------



## Pao

NCspecV,
Where did you grab the crossfire bridge for your board at?

Thanks.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 
NCspecV,
Where did you grab the crossfire bridge for your board at?

Thanks.

funny you should ask.. I have the cards sitting slightly crooked to use the normal length one until I'm able to order the longer crossfire bridge that I've saw on ebay. Just hard to drop 15 bucks on a bridge ya know?


----------



## HondaGuy

Update:


----------



## Pao

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
funny you should ask.. I have the cards sitting slightly crooked to use the normal length one until I'm able to order the longer crossfire bridge that I've saw on ebay. Just hard to drop 15 bucks on a bridge ya know?









There are no retailers that sell it? Ebay is great and all, but it being an only option is surprising to me.

I think this is an area that Foxxconn most assuredly dropped the ball on, hard.


----------



## Pao

HondaGuy, what is the large red box in the upper left corner?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 







There are no retailers that sell it? Ebay is great and all, but it being an only option is surprising to me.

I think this is an area that Foxxconn most assuredly dropped the ball on, hard.


I just checked newegg.. however, I'm also stunned that foxconn did not bundle it with the board knowing the standard sizes are a slot too short to work!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 
HondaGuy, what is the large red box in the upper left corner?


AMD Overdrive


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 
DFI have got 10/30 BIOS release out now. Its a stable release so you shouldnt have any problems with it.

Grab It Here

Beta wise we are up to 12/26

Beta Here

Might give you some better results.

*fluffle*

Thanks







. I've had no luck with 10/30, but maybe the beta will get some decent results...


----------



## Shadows Renegade

-Phenom II 940
-cacv ac 050bpew
- rev. not in cpu'z for some reason
- 3795.2 16.5x230
-1.568
-2070 (should go higher shouldnt it?) @1.5v
- m3a32 mvp deluxe wifi
-1406
-apogee gt


----------



## NCspecV81

max stable or max in cpuz?????


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
max stable or max in cpuz?????

If this is a question for me, I'd like max stable... should have said that. I don't want to get into a big argument or discussion with everyone on what "stable" equates to, but I would hope we all check for stability before posting an update on our clocks... 1-2hr Prime, 1hr OCCT (CPU/MIX), many hours gaming... whatever we each consider to be stable before we would take the next jump up in OCing... again, this is aimed at being a database for other overclockers, so lets try to give them stable info they can possibly work from a little.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadows Renegade* 
-Phenom II 940
-cacv ac 050bpew
- rev. not in cpu'z for some reason
- 3795.2 16.5x230
-1.568
-2070 (should go higher shouldnt it?) @1.5v
- m3a32 mvp deluxe wifi
-1406
-apogee gt

I assume that is CACV*C* and 0*8*50...? Please correct me if they are different.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 
Baller why is your own chips info not on that list?









They're in the mail... should be here Friday, according to Newegg, except for the GTX 295 cards... I filled out the step-up form and for some reason forgot to actually submit it. Don't ask, big brain fart. So those will be a few days behind, or however long it will take.

*@HondaGuy*: nice NB clock!!

*@alexgheseger*: do you have NB clock/voltage info?


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

I have PH II 940

220 x 17 3740MHZ @ 1.472v

ASUS Formula Crosshair II

OCZ Reaper PC9200 1150MHZ Ram

Idle @ 29c
Loaded @51c on Air

Im workin my butt off to get more out of this thing.. I'm getting blue screens left and right.. My temps arent too bad.. I can get 4.0 but it kicks me outta windows.. well anything over 3.8 does it for that matter.. GRRRR...

Here's my CPUZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484918


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden* 
I have PH II 940

220 x 17 3740MHZ @ 1.472v

ASUS Formula Crosshair II

OCZ Reaper PC9200 1150MHZ Ram

Idle @ 29c
Loaded @51c on Air

Im workin my butt off to get more out of this thing.. I'm getting blue screens left and right.. My temps arent too bad.. I can get 4.0 but it kicks me outta windows.. well anything over 3.8 does it for that matter.. GRRRR...

Here's my CPUZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484918

What's your NB frequency and voltage, and stepping? As for the CPU clock, did you by chance try to lap the cooler at all...? I wouldn't go far with a lapping job, but something like that I personally wouldn't trust to have a congruent flat surface side to side. Also, how much TIM did you use? Hopefully a little more than normal, as those grooves optimally should be filled with TIM before you install it. Just a few things to consider for your best potential cooling. Now compared to everyone else so far, your CPU voltage is on the low side, so I would see if a little more might help out... but your problem could also reside somewhere else, of course. At the same time, your clock is in the same 3.7GHz ballpark as a few others here that have more voltage, so who knows... I would say you have more room to go up with more voltage, based on others needing more for the same general clocks, but we could be seeing somewhat of a plateau around 3.7GHz for some of these chips... hard to say right now.

About to update with "???" in missing data areas...


----------



## robbo2

Hey guys just got my chip few hours ago haven't had a chance to try overclocking to much. I got this though
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485040
That's at 1.4125 volts haven't tested for stability though. I been gaming an stuff though no problems just need to prime test it.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Hey guys just got my chip few hours ago haven't had a chance to try overclocking to much. I got this though
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485040
That's at 1.4125 volts haven't tested for stability though. I been gaming an stuff though no problems just need to prime test it.

I'll add you to the list! Just keep us updated on how your OCing goes...









EDIT: also, when you get a chance let me know what you have for your stepping, NB frequency and voltage, and MB BIOS...


----------



## danielackerman

AMD 940
3214Mhz
16 x 200.9
1.385 V
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe (780 chipset)


----------



## skywarp00

AMD 940
3215MHZ
16 x200.9
1.360v Gigabyte MA790x-DS4
valid cpuz = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485187


----------



## TrainRekS

-Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping : Will check when reseat heat sink.
-Revision : RB-C2
-max CPU clock speed : 3712.14 MHz (232.01 * 16)
-CPU voltage : 1.55v
-Northbridge clock : 1856.1 Mhz @ 1.2250v
-motherboard used : ASUS M3A79-T
-motherboard BIOS revision : 602
-type of cooling : Air ( IFX-14 + Ultra Kaze 3000)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485405


----------



## Shadows Renegade

up to 4.165 voltage hasnt changed, 17x245, added a pa120.3 to my loop and got the temps down finally.

and you right its cacvc and 0850, i was tired when i put that in, lol


----------



## sp4wners

So here's mine...

Phenom II X 920 2.8GHz:
Revision: RB-C2
OC: 3.4GHz for now, 14x243
Voltage: 1.41
Northbridge clock: 2187MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA78G-DS3H
Motherboard BIOS revision: F6
Type of Cooling: Stock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485404

Soon I'll get my new cooler for the CPU and will oc
more


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## buck82

Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping:CACVC AC 0850BPNW
-Revision: RB-C2
-3.57 ghz 14x255
-CPU voltage: 1.50
-Northbridge clock: [email protected] volts
-motherboard used: M3A78-T
-motherboard BIOS revision: 0701
-type of cooling: Zalman 9700










Will update when I get cooling better situated.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danielackerman* 
AMD 940
3214Mhz
16 x 200.9
1.385 V
ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe (780 chipset)

Dude i'm hitting 3.5 on that board at 1.425 volts no other changes. Still working on something better though!


----------



## FallenFaux

Phenom II 940BE
-CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0849APAW
-Revision: RB-C2
-3877 (16.5 X 235)
-1.58V
-Northbridge clock: 2115 @ 1.38V
-Foxconn A7DA 790GX
-080015
-Air (Core-Contact Freezer + TX-2)

Edit: I'll post screenies in a sec


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 









I am sooo tempted to throw a TEC on mine when it gets here, but I've never done it before, I'm a little leery about trying it.

@Shadows Renegade: nice OC!! Good to see more 4+GHz clocks on WC!









All other submissions updated. Please, if you can help me fill in a "???" on your info, it would be much appreciated! Trust me, I know its easy to be lazy and not take your cooler off to get the stepping info... but that's one of the main things I'd like to get recorded in this thread. Whether you realize it or not, that can be one of the biggest deciders on where a chip will plateau, which we, and others, would really like to know.


----------



## Drin

CPU stepping info:

HDZ940XCJ4DGI
CACVC AC 0850DPCW
9074692L80398

Air cooling, as per sig.

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485363

Only at stock right now, and I was testing how far it could go on default multi's with only a multi change. Going to do some proper oc'ing now, I think 3.6 stable will be possible on stock volts.

Great work putting up the list btw!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
CPU stepping info:

HDZ940XCJ4DGI
CACVC AC 0850DPCW
9074692L80398

Air cooling, as per sig.

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485363

Only at stock right now, and I was testing how far it could go on default multi's with only a multi change. Going to do some proper oc'ing now, I think 3.6 stable will be possible on stock volts.

Great work putting up the list btw!

Thanks! And nice OC on stock voltages!!







About to update...


----------



## skywarp00

so u just uped the multi? nothing else? droped your ram? anything?


----------



## Gen

Phenom II X4 940 BE
- CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0848FPAW
- Revision: RB-C2
- 3500MHz (250x14 @ 1.425V)
- Northbridge clock: 2500MHz (250x10 @ 1.25V)
- HT-Link: 2250MHz (250x9 @ 1.2V)
- Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
- Air (Zalman CNPS9700)

Just got home from work, going to start playing with the northbridge. I done had one crash, the damn thing starting making a loud screeching sound, my Dad even jump up to see what it was...


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Phenom II X4 940 BE
- CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0848FPAW
- Revision: RB-C2
- 3500MHz (250x14 @ 1.425V)
- Northbridge clock: 2500MHz (250x9 @ 1.25V)
- HT-Link: 2250MHz (250x9 @ 1.2V)
- Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
- Air (Zalman CNPS9700)

Just got home from work, going to start playing with the northbridge. I done had one crash, the damn thing starting making a loud screeching sound, my Dad even jump up to see what it was...

I'm about to leave for class and then work, so I'll update tomorrow...


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
I'm about to leave for class and then work, so I'll update tomorrow...

I'm getting ready to do a 3DMark06 test and see if it goes up from an extra 250MHz from the NB. Prime95 has been running for about 15 minutes with no problems, so hopefully it's stable. Usually if it does crash within the first few minutes for me, it usually marks longer runs also, so we'll see.


----------



## superon

Just a suggestion: I think yoiu should say HT clock/speed instead of NB clock in the chart- probably less confusing and maybe a little more accurate.
Definitely subscribed to this and awaiting more results as a new PII is my next upgrade most likely. (savin' the moneys)


----------



## NCspecV81

4.6GHz @ 1.65v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=482422

Foxconn Bios - F71882F


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superon* 
Just a suggestion: I think yoiu should say HT clock/speed instead of NB clock in the chart- probably less confusing and maybe a little more accurate.
Definitely subscribed to this and awaiting more results as a new PII is my next upgrade most likely. (savin' the moneys)









I don't mean the HT clock... on top of that you have the NB frequency that you can adjust with these chips. Unlike the HT clock (in most cases), the NB clock does affect performance on a more significant level, or so others have shown so far. I know, these advances/changes can get a little confusing. If you see a CPU-Z screen shot of the memory tab with a PhII, in the upper right hand corner there is a NB clock... on other non-Phenom chips this is left blank.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
4.6GHz @ 1.65v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=482422

Foxconn Bios - F71882F

F'n sweet!!! Nice job NC! Gotta run, will update tomorrow!


----------



## Gen

My latest 3DMark06 run, a 210 point gain from my last run just increasing the NB by 250MHz.

3500MHz (250x14 @ 1.425V)
Northbridge clock: 2500MHz (250x10 @ 1.25V)
HT-Link: 2250MHz (250x9 @ 1.2V)


----------



## Gen

Increased NB by another 250MHz and gained only 90 points







I think this is the end of the road for me until I get better cooling (new case with better air flow).

Phenom II X4 940 BE
- CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0848FPAW
- Revision: RB-C2
- 3500MHz (250x14 @ 1.425V)
- Northbridge clock: 2750MHz (250x11 @ 1.35V)
- HT-Link: 2250MHz (250x9 @ 1.2V)
- Asus M3A79-T Deluxe Bios Version 0602
- Air (Zalman CNPS9700)


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
I don't mean the HT clock... on top of that you have the NB frequency that you can adjust with these chips. Unlike the HT clock (in most cases), the NB clock does affect performance on a more significant level, or so others have shown so far. I know, these advances/changes can get a little confusing. If you see a CPU-Z screen shot of the memory tab with a PhII, in the upper right hand corner there is a NB clock... on other non-Phenom chips this is left blank.

F'n sweet!!! Nice job NC! Gotta run, will update tomorrow!

Ah, well damn I feel like an oldtimer now... I didn't know you could adjust the NB speed now with these chips. Well, makes me even more interested to see what I could do with one of these.


----------



## Shadows Renegade

should have mine running alot better when the new rads/fans come in next week, would like to get it over 4.3 pretty sure i can do it with a bit better cooling. going to be getting a new board aswell, but i havent decided on dfi or asus yet, thinking about going dfi and trying my luck.


----------



## danielackerman

Update me to 3400 with 1.425 Vcore all the others are the same.

danielackerman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485649


----------



## alexgheseger

Okay, this is what i've managed:

3.75 Ghz @ 1.52 V

NB at 2250, 1.33 V
HTT at 2000, 1.32 V.


----------



## Quelamune

-Phenom II 940 BE
-Revision RB-C2
-3570MHz, 210MHz and 17x
-1.42V

**all cooling is still stock atm**

I'll get the cpu stepping, manu date etc when I *hopefully* install a new WC setup this weekend.

Attached a SS with all other information that should be needed, including an hour long prime test. If more info is needed, please let me know.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
so u just uped the multi? nothing else? droped your ram? anything?

Pretty much, I adjusted one or two bios settings manually, as in setting my vcore to stock explicitly, not leaving on auto. Also disabled cpu tweak, autoexpress, virtualisation etc, basically all the settings that my cpu will not use (first two are only for the tlb-error phenoms). Didn't touch ram, NB etc, let my motherboard do it.

I tried for about 9 hours straight to get it to pass OCCT @ 3.6ghz on stock, trying almost every possible combo. My cpu will not let me up HT past 266 on stock volts it seems, my board simply will not post, so I couldn't test with multi's below x13 or 13.5. x15 has seemed the most stable so far for me (at least on stock) as I've failed OCCT only in the last two minutes with it, on three different occasions.

Going to up the voltage now (on my intel rig atm posting this as its benching) and see what I get. If my chip just cant get past 266 for whatever reason, I'll be sad (got a lot of volts left to try however).


----------



## danielackerman

Update me
940
3600
18x200
1.42v
ASUS M3N-HT (780g)

asus M3N-HT


----------



## kazakia

Is this max stable OC or just max suicide OC?


----------



## danielackerman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazakia* 
Is this max stable OC or just max suicide OC?

everything is running just fine.


----------



## Weedvender

You should arrange them from slowest to fastest.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazakia* 
Is this max stable OC or just max suicide OC?

If you were asking me, max stable OC, as explained in the first post (whatever you deem to be stable for intensive gaming/benchmarks/applications/stressing/etc).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weedvender* 
You should arrange them from slowest to fastest.

I'm ok with it, anyone have any issues with that...?

Also, everything is updated!

And, on my side of things, my new stuff should be arriving tomorrow! (PhII 940, Foxconn Destroyer, 2x Caviar SE16 640mb HDD's for RAID0, 4x2gb Geil EVO ONE, and the new 26" LG monitor! Plus I'll be using _both_ my GTX 260 cards, versus just one!) You could say I'm pretty psyched...) Can't wait to crack the boxes and get things going. And hopefully I won't be working tomorrow night, however the gf will be in town from college, so I'll likely be busy either way. Still, this weekend I should be able to get things rolling, hopefully enough to get some OC progress down in the log book.


----------



## Drin

3.6ghz stable, OCCT tested. Btw to help fill in one of the blanks, I currently use bios 1406.

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485714

trying to get the highest oc I can with the lowest possible volts, so no more ez-mode multi only oc'ing for me









going for 3.7


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
If you were asking me, max stable OC, as explained in the first post (whatever you deem to be stable for intensive gaming/benchmarks/applications/stressing/etc).

I'm ok with it, anyone have any issues with that...?

Could be helpful, would be a more logical ordering. Possibly separate them based on cooling, since people love to see the highest oc given a form of cooling. Anyway, thnx again for keeping this up to date, your checking at least 4 times a day if not a lot more it seems!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Could be helpful, would be a more logical ordering. Possibly separate them based on cooling, since people love to see the highest oc given a form of cooling. Anyway, thnx again for keeping this up to date, your checking at least 4 times a day if not a lot more it seems!









Ha! It seems like more, but I'm not counting. I just like seeing what the potential of my future processor could be... I think that's half the fun. Once I get the new stuff tho, I'll be more busy with that. But I still have a backup computer to keep me online (that would be the Opty 170 rig, the FX Supreme rig is going to get parted out to either the new sig rig, or sold).

As for the ordering, I kinda like the idea of going by the type of cooling, then by top OC, keeping the 940 and 920 stats separate. About to re-order and update...


----------



## oneluvballer21

Updated with new order/coloring.

Also, looking at the list, I'm most curious to find out the steppings from PatricVanHelden ... you're getting nice OC's on the least voltage, compared to the others in your range... hopefully we'll get to find it out soon...


----------



## sp4wners

OMG... Am I the only one with Phenom II X4 920?  xD


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
OMG... Am I the only one with Phenom II X4 920?  xD

I swear I saw someone else with one, but I don't know... I'll do some searching and see if I can't track some more down... I'd really like to get some more 920 OC's on here.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
I swear I saw someone else with one, but I don't know... I'll do some searching and see if I can't track some more down... I'd really like to get some more 920 OC's on here.

I will OC my 920 tomorrow cause I've just ordered new cooler for the CPU







So wait for update soon


----------



## Drin

3.7ghz stable @ 1.38v. 3696.26 to be exact, but it probably would've been stable with 4 more mhz, but I will test it again, if I cant hit 3750 or 3.8ghz at this voltage.

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485761

going for 3.8ghz.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
3.7ghz stable @ 1.38v. 3696.26 to be exact, but it probably would've been stable with 4 more mhz, but I will test it again, if I cant hit 3750 or 3.8ghz at this voltage.

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485761

going for 3.8ghz.

Do I read that correctly that your NB frequency is 1120MHz...??


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Do I read that correctly that your NB frequency is 1120MHz...??

That's correct, for the time being I have both my NB freq. Multiplier, and my HT multi @ 5.0x each, just for the sake of easy testing. Right now I'm trying to bench 3744 @ 208x18 with 1.38v, giving my NB freq and ht link values of 1040 each.

I'll play around with the NB and HT when the time comes, but for now its the cpu!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


That's correct, for the time being I have both my NB freq. Multiplier, and my HT multi @ 5.0x each, just for the sake of easy testing. Right now I'm trying to bench 3744 @ 208x18 with 1.38v, giving my NB freq and ht link values of 1040 each.

I'll play around with the NB and HT when the time comes, but for now its the cpu!


Do what you gotta do! 3744MHz on 1.38 volts is impressive... so keep up the good work! We need to figure these chips out!


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


That's correct, for the time being I have both my NB freq. Multiplier, and my HT multi @ 5.0x each, just for the sake of easy testing. Right now I'm trying to bench 3744 @ 208x18 with 1.38v, giving my NB freq and ht link values of 1040 each.

I'll play around with the NB and HT when the time comes, but for now its the cpu!


Ok so lowering your nb and ht link to lower multipliers like you have done, and lowering (for the sake of this question) 1066 memory to 800mhz will take all of them out of the equation for trying to find your max stable cpu overclock, correct? I'm still learning.. what should I lower mine to to take them out of the equation? Also I went in and disabled amd cpu1e, amd live!,tlb fix, cpu instruction fetch, and processor downcore. Should I turn off the cpu tweak control? Im un sure of what that will do..

Patrick


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Also what I am seeing on this chip is, I can hit 3.6x by just about any combination and on stock voltage. once I see 3.7x no matter where I put the voltage its completely unstable. I even got a 3.8x once but again unstable.. Funny thing is cooling is not my problem.. @3.67ghz @ 1.39v under load for 4 hrs it never went past 46c grrr... I got this thing to boot all the way up to 4.4ghz but it BSOD's within 10 seconds.. Is Vista 64 our limiting factor?


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden*


Also what I am seeing on this chip is, I can hit 3.6x by just about any combination and on stock voltage. once I see 3.7x no matter where I put the voltage its completely unstable. I even got a 3.8x once but again unstable.. Funny thing is cooling is not my problem.. @3.67ghz @ 1.39v under load for 4 hrs it never went past 46c grrr... I got this thing to boot all the way up to 4.4ghz but it BSOD's within 10 seconds.. Is Vista 64 our limiting factor?


From my experiance, Vista 64 is a bit tougher to achieve a higher overclock. I could get my 9850 to 3GHz in Vista 32 but only 2.7GHz or a pinch more in Vista 64.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden*


Ok so lowering your nb and ht link to lower multipliers like you have done, and lowering (for the sake of this question) 1066 memory to 800mhz will take all of them out of the equation for trying to find your max stable cpu overclock, correct? I'm still learning.. what should I lower mine to to take them out of the equation? Also I went in and disabled amd cpu1e, amd live!,tlb fix, cpu instruction fetch, and processor downcore. Should I turn off the cpu tweak control? Im un sure of what that will do..

Patrick


I believe it should, the only reason this would be bad would be if for some reason, your cpu or mobo liked high ht links, high NB clocks. I couldn't see a reson for this unless there was something wierd going on, but like you I'm just learning (first phenom). I know that certain chips have a max NB speed given a certain vcore and mobo volts, and that if you exceeded these it would cause instability (whereas your coreclock might be fine at that voltage). Best to lower them if you can, you can always test how they work clocked higher later.

One key thing to remember (at least I think this holds true for phenom IIs) is that your HT link should be < or = your NB frequency or it can cause instability. I've been going by that rule anyway.

And yep, you should disable cpu tweak, its only for the tlb fix regarding the older phenoms which had the bug. Does nothing for the phenom II.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden*


Also what I am seeing on this chip is, I can hit 3.6x by just about any combination and on stock voltage. once I see 3.7x no matter where I put the voltage its completely unstable. I even got a 3.8x once but again unstable.. Funny thing is cooling is not my problem.. @3.67ghz @ 1.39v under load for 4 hrs it never went past 46c grrr... I got this thing to boot all the way up to 4.4ghz but it BSOD's within 10 seconds.. Is Vista 64 our limiting factor?


almost the same here, I can hit 3.57ghz OCCT stable on stock volts. getting to 3.7 is fine as well, and only takes me 1.38v. I'm having a b***h of a time getting 3.8ghz OCCT stable. Looks like I may have to just start pumping the juice.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


From my experiance, Vista 64 is a bit tougher to achieve a higher overclock. I could get my 9850 to 3GHz in Vista 32 but only 2.7GHz or a pinch more in Vista 64.


Yeah, I'm wondering if I should install Windows 7 and give that a shot, people have been saying that both XP and 7 are easier to reach stability in (x64 or x32, with x64 being worse). My computer is also in bad need of a format right now, but I just cant stop oc'ing ><

Edit: interesting note. Something I'm going to have 'fun' playing around with, wondering if i can get this OCCT stable. It loaded Deadspace, RA3, played for five minutes to see if it would crash. Also posting with this clock atm, however I doubt anyone would have such a high OC if their NB freq sucked, would hurt game performance (have not tried maxing my NB yet). Note: this has NOT been tested for stability yet with occt/prime, and it'll most probably crash... but its useable @ 3.92, 1.4v, which is interesting.


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

I just found my MB's MAX FSB.. 263 Prime95 for 4hrs, id say thats pretty good.. so next im gonna find the memory FSB, then the CPU.. I have hit so many walls with the CPU. I think it would be wise to find all the rest of the MAX FSB's first to know where not to take everything. How the heck do you do a dual boot so I can try XP? I have XP 32 and 64 Bit.. And what is WINDOWS 7???

DRIN: Your what specs did u use to get to 3.92?


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Honestly its pretty amazing how far we are taking this chip on STOCK VOLTAGE! This chip is AWESOME!


----------



## FallenFaux

Well, I reset my Bios back to default, i'm going to update my bios and start over with the OC, since I have the next 3 days to mess around. I also just noticed when I went in to look at my settings, that I was running with unlinked ram, which would have probably given a nice boost to my bench scores. If you guys are interested here are the benchmarks I ran yesterday. I think 06 and 05 are right on, but vantage and 03 need some work (which is an understatement).

If you don't want to check the links:
3DM03: 64810
3DM05: 24840
3DM06: 19349
3DMV: P10920

3DM03: http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=10
3DM05: http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=12
3DM06: http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14
3DMV: http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=19


----------



## sp4wners

Littl update...

Phenom II X4 920
Clock: 3.64GHz
Voltage: 1.44
HT and NB Frequency: 2340
CPU Cooler: pentagram freezone Alcu - 120 Karakorum

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486002

And 3DMark Vantage test:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=698174
And 3DMark 2006 test:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9665999


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Surprised there are so few 920s. I will post my results once I reach the limit. Just to save you the trouble of updating it constantly, lol. Still working on 3.4 GHz right now. Don't bother to add that. Just makiing conversation.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


Littl update...

Phenom II X4 920
Clock: 3.64GHz
Voltage: 1.44
HT and NB Frequency: 2340
CPU Cooler: pentagram freezone Alcu - 120 Karakorum

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486002


Updated my file, but I'll upload it later after others might update as well (running around trying to track down my computer delivery and get some laundry done at the same time).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Surprised there are so few 920s. I will post my results once I reach the limit. Just to save you the trouble of updating it constantly, lol. Still working on 3.4 GHz right now. Don't bother to add that. Just makiing conversation.


No no, please give the specs and update as you go! Its nothing for me to update, but your progress might be useful for someone else... I mean you're only the second 920 we'll have on here at the moment.









Everyone who is reaching their little wall, can you post a CPU-Z with the memory tab open, and also post what your RAM's stock timings are at 200MHz...? I'm curious where everyone is sitting in these areas when they hit their wall. I think this might be are next place to tweak for some of you, but we'll see. Thanks!


----------



## skywarp00

Drin man! 3.7 wooot! good on ya! im climbing up to u!! im at 3.41atm, just been to busy gaming and enjoying the mhz!!

Ive put 2 more fans down the bottom of my case working sorta like exhausts to help out a little. core is sitting at 38-40idle and 49full with occt test.

gunnu try and push it further!


----------



## NCspecV81

I can get to 4.1ghz @ stock volts before she crashes =o)~


----------



## skywarp00

update for the record:
Phenom II X4 940
Clock: 3.41ghz
Voltage: 1.360v
HT : 1808mhz
NB: 2009mhz
cooling: Air


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I can get to 4.1ghz @ stock volts before she crashes =o)~

Good god.... that's disgusting. In a very good way, of course. So after that the voltage requirements just steadily climb...?

And I'm about to update the database...


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
update for the record:
Phenom II X4 940
Clock: 3.41ghz
Voltage: 1.360v
HT : 1808mhz
NB: 2009mhz
cooling: Air

Sorry, can I get a multiplier and frequency on that...?

ALSO, pow3rtr1p, you've been added with the basic specs I could get from your sig... I guess now you gotta fill in the blanks


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I can get to 4.1ghz @ stock volts before she crashes =o)~

Omg that is nuts.

I turned off ACC in bios and can OC a lot better Im testing 3.7 as we speak.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
I turned off ACC in bios and can OC a lot better Im testing 3.7 as we speak.

Really...?? This I gotta hear about... keep me informed!

Again to everyone else, if you've hit an OC wall, please post a screen of your CPU-Z _memory_ tab, as well as the type of RAM you're using and the stock timings you use(d) at DDR2-800... Thanks!


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Sorry, can I get a multiplier and frequency on that...?

ALSO, pow3rtr1p, you've been added with the basic specs I could get from your sig... I guess now you gotta fill in the blanks










multi is at 17

thanks man


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Really...?? This I gotta hear about... keep me informed!

Again to everyone else, if you've hit an OC wall, please post a screen of your CPU-Z _memory_ tab, as well as the type of RAM you're using and the stock timings you use(d) at DDR2-800... Thanks!

Yea I kept freezing on boot. So I would lower the vcore and crash. So I was like let me try this off. At 3.7 it booted up and passed OCCT. Will try some more ocing tomrorw. Hopefully I hit 4ghz and stay there tomorow.


----------



## skywarp00

pun3d: thats all on air right?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


pun3d: thats all on air right?


Yes sir. On under my Xig. Only thing is none of the temp readers i have used work. So I have no clue about that lol!


----------



## skywarp00

yer im having issues with speedfan. it will say 40 but its acutally 44 in coretemp. hmmmm
ideas?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


yer im having issues with speedfan. it will say 40 but its acutally 44 in coretemp. hmmmm
ideas?


Either it doesnt read right or my Xig is a great cooler. It is so cold it runs at 0 degrees under load and idle its great! lol


----------



## Quelamune

About to start the WC installation. Wish me luck no leaks and no hardware blowups









I'll grab the necessary data from the chip as I go, so hopefully, no more ????? later on for me!!


----------



## skywarp00

that would be a dream hahahaha nice one


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Either it doesnt read right or my Xig is a great cooler. It is so cold it runs at 0 degrees under load and idle its great! lol


lol, I need to get that cooler!!!!







So how abouts ya send some system info for the database so I can give a formal add...?







The requested info is in the first post.


----------



## pixie

hey oneluv, i don't want to start nit-picking your thread here, but perhaps we might have people post up other info, such as CPU-NB volts, HTT volts, HTT link speed. just to give people a clearer picture of each persons settings.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Here's mine so far:

CPU: Phenom II 920
Stepping: CACVC AC 0849BPCW
Clock: 3.36 GHz (14 x 240)
Voltage: 1.392V
HT : 2160
NB: 2160
cooling: Push-Pull Xiggy 1283

I have the stock BIOS, so I can't help there, sorry. I need to find out how to unlink my RAM and perhaps clock down the HT and NB, if that's possible.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
hey oneluv, i don't want to start nit-picking your thread here, but perhaps we might have people post up other info, such as CPU-NB volts, HTT volts, HTT link speed. just to give people a clearer picture of each persons settings.

I have no problems with that. Adding that to the databse will just push it off of most people's screens, but so be it, they can scroll







I'll scour the thread and add any of that info that has already been posted, and if you haven't posted it (any of you), we're adding it to the list... so spit it up!!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Question:

Which is better for stable OCs, Ganged or Unganged memory? All I can find is performance seems to be better in multi-threaded stuff when it's unganged.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Ok, sorry, but the database updates are gonna be held off for the rest of the night... my new system pieces just arrived (finally! AT 8PM!!). FallenFaux, it looks like I'm in your boat... I got a CACVC AC 0849APMW, which should have very similar silicon to your chip. No complaints, seeing as you currently have the highest OC on air. Plus I'll be running this under water, so I got my hopes up! I'll post a few "happy new father" pics in a few...

EDIT: here's we go...

I'll start with the LG 26" monitor...


Then the EVO ONE RAM (4x 2gb)


The new Caviar SE16 640mb HDD's

The Phenom II 940


The Foxconn Destroyer and accessories




(Well supplied for tri-SLI, but its x16/x8/x8...)

The workbench table (includes 1.5" standoffs)

And the extra NB heatpipe extension



Ok, so now I gotta shower and meet the gf.... I'll play with this stuff tomorrow or later tonight...


----------



## robbo2

I have settled with the overclock in my sig. I don't know the stepping sorry I never bothered to look an I really don't want to pull it out hahaha. This is a great chip.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I have settled with the overclock in my sig. I don't know the stepping sorry I never bothered to look an I really don't want to pull it out hahaha. This is a great chip.


Is it because you don't want to push the CPU voltage higher, or does it do you no good...? And can you post a screenie of your CPU-Z with the memory tab open, and include your stock memory timings at DDR2-800...? I think some of us might need to adjust the timings to get higher clocks.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Is it because you don't want to push the CPU voltage higher, or does it do you no good...? And can you post a screenie of your CPU-Z with the memory tab open, and include your stock memory timings at DDR2-800...? I think some of us might need to adjust the timings to get higher clocks.


I can get it higher mate i've had it at 3.7 just not stable. I don't want to push my voltage higher not cause i'm afraid to just my temps are starting to get up there in this Australian summer! lol I'm hoping to get some water cooling soon though. Also I don't know what my NB voltage is so I can't raise that to try an stabilize higher clocks. 
Changing my tras from 15 to 18 got me this to stabilize. But i'm running my ram at 1066 not 800.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I can get it higher mate i've had it at 3.7 just not stable. I don't want to push my voltage higher not cause i'm afraid to just my temps are starting to get up there in this Australian summer! lol I'm hoping to get some water cooling soon though. Also I don't know what my NB voltage is so I can't raise that to try an stabilize higher clocks. 
Changing my tras from 15 to 18 got me this to stabilize. But i'm running my ram at 1066 not 800.


Increase your multi on your NB and HT-Link, you should be able to hit 2000-2200Mhz easy at stock voltage.

Edit: Give them a 10 for multi, that will be 2100Mhz and should be doable...

Another Edit: I may try for 3.6 one more time, but because the voltage require last time, I doubt I'll be able to keep it, my temps starts getting scary at 1.475V.


----------



## robbo2

Thanks for the tip gen! I tried that put it to 10 cpuz was reading it at 1890 still so i upped it to 11 an still reading it at 1890. Any ideas man?


----------



## Gen

you must have the NB > HT-Link, thats the only thing I can think of. My 9850 did some of the same but I never really dug into it, I should have it up and going again soon then I can play with it, just need memory and power supply...


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
I have no problems with that. Adding that to the databse will just push it off of most people's screens, but so be it, they can scroll







I'll scour the thread and add any of that info that has already been posted, and if you haven't posted it (any of you), we're adding it to the list... so spit it up!!









well i thought my previous was stable, but it wasn't and adding more voltage didn't do a damned thing









so my new stable (as in it's been running two [email protected] GPU2 clients and one SMP client for over 24 hours) is 3.706GHz - 218x17 @ 1.50v, CPU-NB and HTT @ 2834MHz @ 1.50v on both. NB core is at 1.20, SB core is at 1.20. CPU load temps run about 50Â°C on water with ambients ~28-30Â°C.










i've only been able to boot into windows @ 3.9GHz, anything more and it's a no go. plus once i start forcing vCore down her throat, she BSODs faster than just not being stable. oh well. here's a CPU-Z validation @ 3.9.

and here's my fastest 3dmark run... only at 3.848GHz. with current settings, i'm just over 21k.

oh, and nice parts there. looks like fun


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Ok, sorry, but the database updates are gonna be held off for the rest of the night... my new system pieces just arrived (finally! AT 8PM!!). FallenFaux, it looks like I'm in your boat... I got a CACVC AC 0849APMW, which should have very similar silicon to your chip. No complaints, seeing as you currently have the highest OC on air. Plus I'll be running this under water, so I got my hopes up! I'll post a few "happy new father" pics in a few...

...

Ok, so now I gotta shower and meet the gf.... I'll play with this stuff tomorrow or later tonight...

Nice man, glad to hear it arrived! Now you want to OC it, you know you do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I can get it higher mate i've had it at 3.7 just not stable. I don't want to push my voltage higher not cause i'm afraid to just my temps are starting to get up there in this Australian summer! lol I'm hoping to get some water cooling soon though. Also I don't know what my NB voltage is so I can't raise that to try an stabilize higher clocks.
Changing my tras from 15 to 18 got me this to stabilize. But i'm running my ram at 1066 not 800.

Yeah temps in brissy are getting brutal, and although I hit 3.8ghz stable (1.45v) my temps are not too good, 48 full load with 22 ambient AC (acceptable for summer). Trying for 3.8ghz at 1.44, it keeps on failing OCCT in the last 10 minutes so it may be possible...

And yeah dude, once you start rocking a water setup you'll be able to push it further for sure







and there's still a bit of room atm, but thats already a nice oc!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
you must have the NB > HT-Link, thats the only thing I can think of. My 9850 did some of the same but I never really dug into it, I should have it up and going again soon then I can play with it, just need memory and power supply...

Yeah from my experience, and from what I've read, NB must be >= HT-link for stability. Seems it was true for the past phenoms and this generation.


----------



## robbo2

Hmm got a few things going against me. Temps as I have no air con! also this board seems a bit difficult an i'm not a great overclocker!!!








I have a foxconn A79A-S sitting in my folding rig once foxconn releases a bios for it might have to throw the phenom II into that board.


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Yeah from my experience, and from what I've read, NB must be >= HT-link for stability. Seems it was true for the past phenoms and this generation.

yeah, you can't get the HTT link above the NB clock... unless different boards allow you to set an actual "xXX" multi. on my board, the highest i can set the HTT link to is equal to or less than the NB multi.


----------



## skywarp00

gettin there robbo!


----------



## robbo2

once i get my water set it up on the foxconn board an copy nvspec's overclock i will be laughing!! I might just have the fastest phenom in brisbane!! hear that drin???


----------



## skywarp00

hahaha awsome!


----------



## hxcnero

i think im gonna have to reinstall windows tomorrow. and i hope my board has a bios update soon. i can post and bench with the chip at 3.8GHZ but my comp reboots once i start a stress test such as Prime 95 or OCCT. hardware monitor also stopped reading my core temperatures. ill play more tommorow. but this is weird.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

oneluvballer21,

The New Bios for our Destroyers is finally available









Bios P14

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads.aspx

I have it installed...No new options or controls and so far no problems.......I cannot wait to put a Phenom II 940 in here (To bad I have other obligations going on right now lol).

Good Luck Bro









PS... I haven't been able to get ahold of the guy about his WC'ing setup yet.


----------



## Quelamune

**update on info**

CACVC AC 0849GPAW

NB Voltage: stock
Bios Version: F4

And I'm also back to air for now














Damn WC kit I bought didn't include an AM2/AM2+ backplate. Looks like more shopping for me.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I finally seem to have gotten 3.64 GHz stable now. Seeing as I was running my E8400 at 3.6 GHz, and now I have a faster Quad, looks like I actually got a decent upgrade.

I am still fiddling with voltages. I was getting memory dump BSODs, so I upped both the RAM and CPU. I may be able to back the CPU off a notch, but we'll see. I'm still going to keep pushing higher, since my temps are still perfectly safe. At first, this rig was irritating me, thanks to DFI's pickiness with RAM settings. Now, however, I am having a blast seeing how far I can push this chip. 4 GHz, perhaps?

Just a quick question, though. Are you NB and HT voltages only dependent on their overall clocks (so, if they are running at 1500 MHz each, no voltage increase) or would do you have to change voltages based on FSB? I am fine running them below stock speeds if it means lower voltages and a higher CPU OC.

I will post a screeny when it gets through this round of Prime 95.

[edit]

Here's the screenshot.


----------



## hxcnero

add me to the list.

phenom 2 940
revision RB-C2
stepping CACVC AC 08S0BPMW(s might be a 5 im not sure







)
3706MHZ 17x218
1.488 V
NB clock- 1744MHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486490

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9665664


----------



## sp4wners

Some tests with my new Phenom [email protected]









3DMark 2006: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9665999 - 16871
3DMark Vantage: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=698174 - 10198


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
once i get my water set it up on the foxconn board an copy nvspec's overclock i will be laughing!! I might just have the fastest phenom in brisbane!! hear that drin???









Fastest in brisbane? Mate I think you have it wrong, you mean you will have the fastest in *Australia*







Would be awesome, and I'm sure the new mobo will be fun to play with, I've heard good things about that board!

Also... *3.6ghz on a 920*? Excellent, keep up the good work guys!

I've spent probably around 24 hours on a 3.8ghz OC, since I got it rock solid (tested a couple of times, all OCCT stable) trying to get it stable on a lower vcore, or testing different mobo options to see what they did. One that interested me was a 'hidden' (only visible by pressing f4) cpu feature labelled 'Microcode Updation'. A quick google search led me to believe that it was similar to the one asus uses for intel chipsets, and is used by asus to pass 'microcode' in a bios update to the processor from the manufacturer.

Most OC guides that have it mentioned seem to recommend having it disabled, but a few intel ones said to have it enabled. In either case I don't think it matters, or if its relevant at all, since I believe it would only come into effect the first time you flashed a new bios (just guessing).

Anyway, enabling/disabling it seemed to make no difference so far, same with disabling the second onboard raid for my mobo (due to the fact that its a pita, to get my raid setup and backup drive working I need to use both the SB600 and marvel). If anyone is wondering about microcode updation I would leave it disabled, seems to do nothing.

Cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486463

Going to try for 3.9ghz now, and I think that will be possible. 4.0ghz? Hmmm... hopefully.


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Guys I can get so many clocks to boot but I cant seem to get anything stable over 3.4ghz.. I found my MB's Max FSB, its 263. Has anyone else seen what there's was (ASUS guys)? I backed everything down so's I could try and find my CPU's max fsb but there are so many more varriables than my dual core. It is probably something I am doing wrong..lol.. here are some screenies of a few diff clocks. Please look and see if there is something I should change to try and find my cpus MAX clock..

Ok here is the screen shot from my Max FSB, Is there anything diff that I could have done?









here is everything BONE STOCK with my ram wasn't even at 1066 not too bad..









ran 3dmark but BSOD'd on Prime 95 test.









same as above runs 3dmark but BSOD's when run Prime 95









HELP!


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
This thread will be dedicated to making a list of all the Phenom II steppings and the max stable overclocks OCN users have attained with those steppings. I don't want to argue about what "stable" is, so please use good judgment that your OC is stable before you spread the news... this is here to help people, so I would like _solid_ info. That doesn't mean 24hr Prime, it just means that your system isn't crashing when its being stressed by stress programs or intensive gaming, at whatever interval you deem to prove stability.

To submit a listing, please submit a post containing the following:

-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling
PLEASE post a screenshot of your CPU-Z data with *both* the CPU and Memory tabs viewable... it makes it easier for me to find certain information for the database.

If I'm forgetting a pertinent line of info, please let me know!

I'll be updating this as often as possible, but don't use CAPS if I take a couple days to catch up!









And please feel free to re-submit updated OC's, but be sure to note any changes to the system and/or specs.



Post 'em up!!

Can we add what operating system everyone is using?


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden* 
Guys I can get so many clocks to boot but I cant seem to get anything stable over 3.4ghz.. I found my MB's Max FSB, its 263. Has anyone else seen what there's was (ASUS guys)? I backed everything down so's I could try and find my CPU's max fsb but there are so many more varriables than my dual core. It is probably something I am doing wrong..lol.. here are some screenies of a few diff clocks. Please look and see if there is something I should change to try and find my cpus MAX clock..

Ok here is the screen shot from my Max FSB, Is there anything diff that I could have done?
...

here is everything BONE STOCK with my ram wasn't even at 1066 not too bad..
...

ran 3dmark but BSOD'd on Prime 95 test.
...

same as above runs 3dmark but BSOD's when run Prime 95
...

HELP!

I'll give it my best shot man, but I'm pretty tired (was about to head off to sleep actually, but thought I'd drop by first). Try lowering your NB speed to begin with, it only has to be > or = to your HT link speed for stability, so it seems. Atm its about double, and while that does not mean its causing the instability, you should try to rule it out as a potential factor. I leave my HT link @ '1ghz' in my mobo, which is really just the 5x multiplier, since under cold you need to have it set at this speed to avoid coldbugs.

Now I'm not under freezing conditions, but I thought it might help so thats what I've used so far, seems to be more stable. I keep my cpu-NB multi @ 5x-6x usually to ensure its higher, but to keep it down as well.

You should increase your VDDA voltage, which under the bios should be 'CPU VDDA Voltage'. It helps maintain the voltage regulation to your cpu, and can help maintain stability (I once had an OC unstable until I maxed it out). I don't believe it increases temps by much, but keep on monitoring your mobo temps after the change to be safe. It does not vary by much, and I have mine on its max value of 2.8 24/7 now.

Also, try to bump up your SB voltage a bit more, it can help in maintaining stability. I notice your mobo temp is 34, and thats fine where it is. 40 is a bit high, but still safe, while 45 starts to become dangerous and should definitely, definitely be avoided.

Standard Processor-NB voltage is 1.25 for my board, and it could be the same for yours (I believe your board is an Asus SB600 correct?). If I read correctly (sorry I'm really tired) it's listed as the VDDNB voltage in the screenshots. If so, try reducing it to 1.25 or 1.35 at most for the time being. If you lower your NB clock like I sugested, it should be just fine.

After that, I would recommend trying to max your NB volts (under the Northbridge voltage section, set it to manual) one step at a time, to as high as they are allowed. On my mobo, maxing them all out results in a one degree, two at most, increase on my mobo temps. However our boards are not identical, so you must make sure your temps are safe. I would recommend doing one notch up, checking for temps/stability, then going back to the bios again. And do this only if you think your mobo is adequately cooled - the SB600 asus boards do not seem to allow much variation in terms of mobo voltages but its better to be safe than sorry.

Finally, have you done the multi only test? Where you try to raise your cpu's clock based on multi alone (i.e. 15x200 HT = 3.0ghz stock, 15.5x200 = 3100ghz, 16x200 = 3200ghz) That's always a good place to start.

Hope that helps, if I'm not making any sense (really, REALLY tired atm) just give me a yell. Good luck on your oc!

P.S. Random thought: if you upgraded from an AMD dual-core processor and did not reformat, uninstall the dual core optimizer if you installed it. It's meant only for the dual cores, and does nothing for us except potentially cause problems.

Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
I'll give it my best shot man, but I'm pretty tired (was about to head off to sleep actually, but thought I'd drop by first). Try lowering your NB speed to begin with, it only has to be > or = to your HT link speed for stability, so it seems. Atm its about double, and while that does not mean its causing the instability, you should try to rule it out as a potential factor. I leave my HT link @ '1ghz' in my mobo, which is really just the 5x multiplier, since under cold you need to have it set at this speed to avoid coldbugs.

Now I'm not under freezing conditions, but I thought it might help so thats what I've used so far, seems to be more stable. I keep my cpu-NB multi @ 5x-6x usually to ensure its higher, but to keep it down as well.

You should increase your VDDA voltage, which under the bios should be 'CPU VDDA Voltage'. It helps maintain the voltage regulation to your cpu, and can help maintain stability (I once had an OC unstable until I maxed it out). I don't believe it increases temps by much, but keep on monitoring your mobo temps after the change to be safe. It does not vary by much, and I have mine on its max value of 2.8 24/7 now.

Also, try to bump up your SB voltage a bit more, it can help in maintaining stability. I notice your mobo temp is 34, and thats fine where it is. 40 is a bit high, but still safe, while 45 starts to become dangerous and should definitely, definitely be avoided.

Standard Processor-NB voltage is 1.25 for my board, and it could be the same for yours (I believe your board is an Asus SB600 correct?). If I read correctly (sorry I'm really tired) it's listed as the VDDNB voltage in the screenshots. If so, try reducing it to 1.25 or 1.35 at most for the time being. If you lower your NB clock like I sugested, it should be just fine.

After that, I would recommend trying to max your NB volts (under the Northbridge voltage section, set it to manual) one step at a time, to as high as they are allowed. On my mobo, maxing them all out results in a one degree, two at most, increase on my mobo temps. However our boards are not identical, so you must make sure your temps are safe. I would recommend doing one notch up, checking for temps/stability, then going back to the bios again. And do this only if you think your mobo is adequately cooled - the SB600 asus boards do not seem to allow much variation in terms of mobo voltages but its better to be safe than sorry.

Finally, have you done the multi only test? Where you try to raise your cpu's clock based on multi alone (i.e. 15x200 HT = 3.0ghz stock, 15.5x200 = 3100ghz, 16x200 = 3200ghz) That's always a good place to start.

Hope that helps, if I'm not making any sense (really, REALLY tired atm) just give me a yell. Good luck on your oc!

P.S. Random thought: if you upgraded from an AMD dual-core processor and did not reformat, uninstall the dual core optimizer if you installed it. It's meant only for the dual cores, and does nothing for us except potentially cause problems.

Thats all I can think of for now.

CRAP! I KNEW I FORGOT SOMETHING!!!! I still have the EFFING DUAL CORE OPTIMIZER INSTALLED! I hope it gets better! lol

THANKS!


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
add me to the list.

phenom 2 940
revision RB-C2
stepping CACVC AC 08S0BPMW(s might be a 5 im not sure







)
3706MHZ 17x218
1.488 V
NB clock- 1744MHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486490

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9665664

That S is a 5, 50th week of 08


----------



## Gen

Well, after all this time, I finnaly had a core fail in Prime95 with settings in sig


----------



## robbo2

Thats sucks how long you have it running for? An which core failed


----------



## Gen

It has been running rock solid for about three days, core 1 (0-3) failed within 5 minutes of prime... I knocked my nb back to 2500MHz, we will see if that was the cause...


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I tried to get 3.8 GHz, but even with all the voltages up 2 notches from 3.64, and the CPU at 1.6V, I couldn get it any semblance of stable. Going to shoot for 3.7 now, to see if I can get a bit above 3.6. Iĺl keep you posted.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
It has been running rock solid for about three days, core 1 (0-3) failed within 5 minutes of prime... I knocked my nb back to 2500MHz, we will see if that was the cause...

Same thing I could run at 3.7 an 3.6 all day an game an everything but prime would instant fail. Oh well.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I tried to get 3.8 GHz, but even with all the voltages up 2 notches from 3.64, and the CPU at 1.6V, I couldn get it any semblance of stable. Going to shoot for 3.7 now, to see if I can get a bit above 3.6. Iĺl keep you posted.

Same with me I have had 3.7 pass OCCT at 1.4 but couldnt get 3.8 to pass yet I gave up at 1.5.

Is raising the NB VID important? Cause at 3.7 I just got with the vcore I am wondering if I need to get the VID up more.


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

it looks like most of us are hitting walls at or around the 3.6-3.7 mark.. grrrr.. I got the Dual Core optimizer un-installed and now I can boot higher clocks, but as soon as I do prime 95 it BSOD's within 60 seconds.. Cpu voltage has no effect. I have taken it all the way to 1.6v and no stability..


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

To ANYONE with a clock past 3.7ghz..

- What operating system are you using, and are you 32 or 64 BIT??


----------



## awdrifter

I don't have a Phenom, but I remember Phenoms can clock each core individually. So if you have one core that's failing prime, why not lower that core by 0.5x multi. Then you may be able to clock the other good cores higher.


----------



## robbo2

Just passed OCCT mix test for an hour temps topped out at 57. That's it for me till I get some better cooling


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden* 
To ANYONE with a clock past 3.7ghz..

- What operating system are you using, and are you 32 or 64 BIT??

I have x64 like you and we both stuck at 3.7.


----------



## Gen

I'm using Vista 64 and couldn't even hit 3.6 with 1.5V. I can probaly get somewhere between 3.5 and 3.6 GHz...


----------



## TrainRekS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden* 
To ANYONE with a clock past 3.7ghz..

- What operating system are you using, and are you 32 or 64 BIT??

I am hitting the 3.7 wall with Vista x64.

gonna install XP 32bit. just for overclocking purposes.


----------



## Karaya

I'm on Vista x64 and I've finally managed to get it Prime95 stable at 3.7 GHz. Wasn't easy though, had to lap both the cpu and the cooler.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrainRekS* 
I am hitting the 3.7 wall with Vista x64.

gonna install XP 32bit. just for overclocking purposes.

Yea let us know how that goes. Its Ridicolous that if indeed its tru that there is a OC wall.


----------



## robbo2

Hmmm seems the phenom II isn't all that 64bit friendly either. Although to be fair it's ALOT better then agenda on 64bit


----------



## hxcnero

it seems so. last night i could post and bench at 3.8. but prime and occt would fail instantly. im hoping we all get new bios updates to make our new toys more friendly. but im not gonna complain. the 940 at stock speeds scored like 700 points higher than my tricore at 3.2 GHZ. im testing 3.7 GHZ right now with an 18x206 multiplier at 1.472 volts. hopefully all works out.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Both my Vista and Linux are 64-bit. I should use 32-bit OCNix from a LiveCD and use it just for high OCs and a little benchmarking. Maybe I'm stressing the SB with 3 SATA drives, I don't know for sure. But I tried raising every voltage other than NB - PCI-E link, and tried clocking the NB and HT links below 1500 MHz, but it just didn't want to do 3.8. Maybe time for water or something.

No money.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Yeah, I'm wondering if I should install Windows 7 and give that a shot, people have been saying that both XP and 7 are easier to reach stability in (x64 or x32, with x64 being worse). My computer is also in bad need of a format right now, but I just cant stop oc'ing ><

Edit: interesting note. Something I'm going to have 'fun' playing around with, wondering if i can get this OCCT stable. It loaded Deadspace, RA3, played for five minutes to see if it would crash. Also posting with this clock atm, however I doubt anyone would have such a high OC if their NB freq sucked, would hurt game performance (have not tried maxing my NB yet). Note: this has NOT been tested for stability yet with occt/prime, and it'll most probably crash... but its useable @ 3.92, 1.4v, which is interesting.

Just read that and saw the CPU-Z link







That's ridiculous! Nice work!!

I'm in the process of doing all the updates... started at the beginning to get the extra HTT info, just got to this post... so about 6-7 pages left, then it'll get the update. THEN I get to hook up and external drive and save a bunch of stuff off this system and start disassembling... then start building the new one. Don't think it will be operational until tomorrow, based on available time, leak testing, OS install, etc. Plus I have to move some stuff around in the apartment... the ex is (finally) moving out this weekend, so my office that turned into a very cramped office/bedroom will now just be a bedroom, and the "office" will go out into the living room, which includes the computers. Its amazing what is deemed acceptable in a living room by either men or women... my new roommate, one of my best friends, is all about having three computers (one is a server) in the living room with the XBOX and all that jazz (this shouldn't surprise), but the ex would have had a heart attack if I asked to do something like that. Don't be surprised if I give her a boot in the butt on the way out









Anyway, bare with me the next couple days... updates will be fewer, with possible long gaps, but they will come. So keep posting updates! And nice work Drin!


----------



## RunsCool

PhII 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0850DPCW
Type: 940
CPU Clock: 3.82 Ghz
Method: 201 x 19
CPU Volt: 1.50
NB Clock: 1.81 Ghz
NB Volt: 1.55
MB: Asus Crosshair II Formula
Bios: 1101?
Cooling: Water


----------



## robbo2

Damm







how stable is that?


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I finally seem to have gotten 3.64 GHz stable now. Seeing as I was running my E8400 at 3.6 GHz, and now I have a faster Quad, looks like I actually got a decent upgrade.

I am still fiddling with voltages. I was getting memory dump BSODs, so I upped both the RAM and CPU. I may be able to back the CPU off a notch, but we'll see. I'm still going to keep pushing higher, since my temps are still perfectly safe. At first, this rig was irritating me, thanks to DFI's pickiness with RAM settings. Now, however, I am having a blast seeing how far I can push this chip. 4 GHz, perhaps?

Just a quick question, though. Are you NB and HT voltages only dependent on their overall clocks (so, if they are running at 1500 MHz each, no voltage increase) or would do you have to change voltages based on FSB? I am fine running them below stock speeds if it means lower voltages and a higher CPU OC.

I will post a screeny when it gets through this round of Prime 95.

[edit]

Here's the screenshot.











I'm still updating, but pow3rtr1p, how come your CPU-Z says you have a 940...? Also, have you tried tightening your timings?? You're at DDR2-693 @ 5-5-5-15 on G.skill PI's that you shoulda been able to tighten up @ DDR2-800 in the fist place. This might be one of your problems right now. See what the exact production code for those sticks are and do some research on what others have been able to do with them... might help you out in the long run!


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


I'm still updating, but pow3rtr1p, how come your CPU-Z says you have a 940...?


That is the socket I believe.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


That is the socket I believe.


Yup, AM2 / AM2+ are sometimes referred to as 940, since it's the number of pins.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


That is the socket I believe.


Derrrrrr....... not enough sleep last night









@ PatrickVanHelden: You showed some screenies back a couple pages (#125) and when you were at 16.5x 223 you RAM was almost at 600MHz (DDR2-1200)... now I know you have DDR2-1150 sticks, but maybe they just can't do 1200... or maybe you need to raise CAS to 6 in order to get there.

@ pun3D: please post all your necessary system specs, I wanna get you in the database... throw me a CPU-Z screenie too, with both CPU and memory tabs open. Thanks, and keep up the nice work!

@ karaya: can you post your system specs for me, and I'll add you to the list...?

Almost done updating... except I'm adding OS, so I gotta go back and find what everyone is on... hopefully everyone has it in their sig, and if its 32 or 64-bit...

Is everyone hitting the 3.7 wall at 1.5v for CPU-NB...? Anyone try raising that?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Derrrrrr....... not enough sleep last night









@ PatrickVanHelden: You showed some screenies back a couple pages (#125) and when you were at 16.5x 223 you RAM was almost at 600MHz (DDR2-1200)... now I know you have DDR2-1150 sticks, but maybe they just can't do 1200... or maybe you need to raise CAS to 6 in order to get there.

@ pun3D: please post all your necessary system specs, I wanna get you in the database... throw me a CPU-Z screenie too, with both CPU and memory tabs open. Thanks, and keep up the nice work!

@ karaya: can you post your system specs for me, and I'll add you to the list...?

Almost done updating... except I'm adding OS, so I gotta go back and find what everyone is on... hopefully everyone has it in their sig, and if its 32 or 64-bit...

Is everyone hitting the 3.7 wall at 1.5v for CPU-NB...? Anyone try raising that?


I tried all the way to 1.6V on the CPU, and 1.45V on the NB. Just couldn get even a clean boot. And now, my Vista install is corrupted, lol. Good thing it was an almost new install to begin with.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


@ pun3D: please post all your necessary system specs, I wanna get you in the database... throw me a CPU-Z screenie too, with both CPU and memory tabs open. Thanks, and keep up the nice work!

Is everyone hitting the 3.7 wall at 1.5v for CPU-NB...? Anyone try raising that?


I havent touched the CPU VID yet. I got to 3.7 on 1.4 vcore. Then I went for 3.8 and it was taken crazy amout of vcore so I just stopped. i was thinking that mayb i need to start playing witht eh VID but a few others with x64 are hitting the 3.7 so mayb its not me.

I will post everything for you when I get a chance I really dont use my sig much other wise I would have dont it already tomorow i promise to have it.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Updated (finally!). And now I gotta go shower and get ready for a nice dinner on the town... I knew I wasn't gonna get to play with the new toys until the end of the weekend...


----------



## Gen

Well, I have an update...

CPU: 3528 MHz (252x14)
NB: 2520 MHz (252x10)
HT-Link: 2520 MHz (252x10)

CPU @ 1.425V
CPU-NB @ 1.275V
NB-Core @ 1.24V
HT-Link @ 1.24V

Edit: I need to clear some things up, we have had a misunderstanding as I just seen the updated list. Settings above has been cleared up to remove misunderstanding









And by how the OS's is scrambled through the list, I think we can rule out that the OS being used is not the limiting factor on these chips (or not so much)...

Finnaly broke 20,000 in 3DMark06


----------



## Vegeta Rage

I got mine @ 3.8 just by upping the multi x19 and giving the ***** 1.55v.
Prime Stable. Watercooling though.


----------



## Gen

I got 3.4 GHz on stock volts, 1.35V I do beleive. Tried for 3.5 and had increase volts to 1.425, then tried 3.6 took 1.475V to get into Windows, was to scared scared to test it, idle temps was 45C, I's hate to see what load would have been...


----------



## Vegeta Rage

I'dd like to go furthur but my mobo won't alow any more volts.....








3.8 is nice though.

Gonna downclock now.
3.6 on 1.425v is nice 2.
Gonna leave my G.cards the way they are though.
they don't get above 54c!! gotta love those 260's


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Same with me I have had 3.7 pass OCCT at 1.4 but couldnt get 3.8 to pass yet I gave up at 1.5.

Is raising the NB VID important? Cause at 3.7 I just got with the vcore I am wondering if I need to get the VID up more.

I hit a small wall at 3.6ghz that was easy to get past (took like an hour, maybe two) but 3.7ghz was quite a *****, and slightly more difficult than 3.8ghz (I gave up about 3/4 of the way though, and just caved in and raised my vcore).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden* 
it looks like most of us are hitting walls at or around the 3.6-3.7 mark.. grrrr.. I got the Dual Core optimizer un-installed and now I can boot higher clocks, but as soon as I do prime 95 it BSOD's within 60 seconds.. Cpu voltage has no effect. I have taken it all the way to 1.6v and no stability..

Glad to hear you got to boot at higher cores, but bl on the stability







I need to play around a bit with my oc first but I'll check back in to see if I can help.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Just passed OCCT mix test for an hour temps topped out at 57. That's it for me till I get some better cooling









Safe temps, they could be a bit higher and still be acceptable! Nice OC man, and the deneb at that speed will be smoking. Once you get better cooling, I reckon you'll own it up









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Just read that and saw the CPU-Z link







That's ridiculous! Nice work!!

I'm in the process of doing all the updates... started at the beginning to get the extra HTT info, just got to this post... so about 6-7 pages left, then it'll get the update. THEN I get to hook up and external drive and save a bunch of stuff off this system and start disassembling... then start building the new one. Don't think it will be operational until tomorrow, based on available time, leak testing, OS install, etc. Plus I have to move some stuff around in the apartment... the ex is (finally) moving out this weekend, so my office that turned into a very cramped office/bedroom will now just be a bedroom, and the "office" will go out into the living room, which includes the computers. Its amazing what is deemed acceptable in a living room by either men or women... my new roommate, one of my best friends, is all about having three computers (one is a server) in the living room with the XBOX and all that jazz (this shouldn't surprise), but the ex would have had a heart attack if I asked to do something like that. Don't be surprised if I give her a boot in the butt on the way out









Anyway, bare with me the next couple days... updates will be fewer, with possible long gaps, but they will come. So keep posting updates! And nice work Drin!

Thanks, unfortunately it was not OCCT stable! Then again I knew it would not be, but I wanted to see if it was usable which it was







And thanks for updating the list dude! When you get some spare time you should get some oc'ing done, and update the list whenever you get tired/are benching. We can do a few days without updating I think, although it is appreciated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Derrrrrr....... not enough sleep last night









@ PatrickVanHelden: You showed some screenies back a couple pages (#125) and when you were at 16.5x 223 you RAM was almost at 600MHz (DDR2-1200)... now I know you have DDR2-1150 sticks, but maybe they just can't do 1200... or maybe you need to raise CAS to 6 in order to get there.

@ pun3D: please post all your necessary system specs, I wanna get you in the database... throw me a CPU-Z screenie too, with both CPU and memory tabs open. Thanks, and keep up the nice work!

@ karaya: can you post your system specs for me, and I'll add you to the list...?

Almost done updating... except I'm adding OS, so I gotta go back and find what everyone is on... hopefully everyone has it in their sig, and if its 32 or 64-bit...

Is everyone hitting the 3.7 wall at 1.5v for CPU-NB...? Anyone try raising that?

3.7 might be an obstacle for most actually, seems thats a tough barrier to pass without raising the vcore quite a bit. I had to raise my vcore more notches to get from 3.6 -> 3.7ghz then 3.7 -> 3.8ghz. Max I've run with my NB voltage is 1.35, 1.25 is stock for me and you can change almost any voltage in this mobo by +.01 and it wont affect stablity or temps in the slightest. I'm not sure what's a safe ammount, but I will try 1.4.

I assumed that the NB voltage helps only with the NB freq clock, and that in reaching a stable core clock, it only helps if the NB clock is causing the instability? Don't trust me on that one, its only what I assumed and I could be horribly wrong, corrections appreciated.

Anyway, looks like 3.9ghz will be doable today for sure.... 4.0ghz I hope will be attainable on air, that would be nice! Btw, I have legal versions of XP, Vista, Windows 7, all 32 and 64 bit, and I'd like to test for stability in those os' soon. Getting my system stable in vista x64 is most important however, so thats first!


----------



## Quelamune

*finally* got WC setup completed, no thanks to the fact I had to buy an extra HS/F and some fishtank tubing to get it working. lol.

And I'll get all the voltages next time I'm in the bios.

Screeny of a 10min prime, just to make sure it was bootable and could play WoW on







Hoping to crack 3.8 this weekend now!


----------



## hxcnero

hey guys. i think ive noticed something. i dont know about your guys boards. but mine seems to like lower multis and reference clocks rather than high multis and low refence clocks. for example. for me 14x260=3640MHZ is more stable than 17x215=3655MHZ. im also getting better load temps with lower multis as well.

just some food for thought.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


hey guys. i think ive noticed something. i dont know about your guys boards. but mine seems to like lower multis and reference clocks rather than high multis and low refence clocks. for example. for me 14x260=3640MHZ is more stable than 17x215=3655MHZ. im also getting better load temps with lower multis as well.

just some food for thought.


Yeah that's a good idea but if i go over 210 on my FSB my voltages default to 1.52 for some reason no matter what i set it in the bios.


----------



## Quelamune

A week or so ago, someone gave the same theory, that the PHII's seem to be more stable at high ref clocks and lower multi's.

@ robbo

Is there any software that you might be running in the background, something that loading on boot, overriding the bios? If something's set to auto, it might force a higher voltage when you pass a certain ref clock. Having anything forced to what you don't want is never good


----------



## skugpezz

is it ok if i get a phenom 2 920 instead of black edition? and does anyone have this BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX A2+ motherboard can give me some info on it


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


is it ok if i get a phenom 2 920 instead of black edition? and does anyone have this BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX A2+ motherboard can give me some info on it



i have the ta790gx3 a2+ which i guess is slightly superior to the board your asking about. its been good to me. its the board i got my tri core 8650 to 3.2 GHZ with. aside from the layout of the sata ports. i have nothing but good things to say about it.

WOOHOO. going on 15 minutes P95 stable @ 3710mhz (14x265) with 1.472V. and im loading so far at 56C. gonna push for 3.8 once im positive what im at now is stable.









P.S
I WILL BREAK 20K in 3dmark 06 with my setup.

EDIT-----------------------
just hit 60C i think im done until i decide to water cool.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


is it ok if i get a phenom 2 920 instead of black edition? and does anyone have this BIOSTAR TFORCE TA790GX A2+ motherboard can give me some info on it


The 920 and 940s seem to both be hitting the wall at 3.7 GHz. I would say save a little money and get a 920 unless you plan on doing Water Cooling or better.

I have been sort of playing with the idea of lowering the Mult and trying to get past 3.7 that way. I may get around to it sometime soon.


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TrainRekS*


I am hitting the 3.7 wall with Vista x64.

gonna install XP 32bit. just for overclocking purposes.


 I just installed Windows 7, giving it a shot now..


----------



## hxcnero

update me.







ima push for 3.8 tomorrow.


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Here it is guys! First screenie from Windows 7! First i have to say this thing boots CRAZY Fast! Second the programs open instantaneously! Third, 3dmark06 score was my second highest ever and my gpu was untouched!; ) and lastly It ran 3dmark06 no BSOD.. and prime 95 NO BSOD! : ) I am going to run prime 95 over night and see what we get! I'm pumped! If anyone else is running Windows 7 whats your results on it with the PHII?? oh and here is the S.S.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden*


Here it is guys! First screenie from Windows 7! First i have to say this thing boots CRAZY Fast! Second the programs open instantaneously! Third, 3dmark06 score was my second highest ever and my gpu was untouched!; ) and lastly It ran 3dmark06 no BSOD.. and prime 95 NO BSOD! : ) I am going to run prime 95 over night and see what we get! I'm pumped! If anyone else is running Windows 7 whats your results on it with the PHII?? oh and here is the S.S.











That's not even your highest clock... not by my records at least. Lets see what your OC limit with Win7 is... I'm DLing it now for my backup system. If I like it I may put it on this one as well.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegeta Rage*


I got mine @ 3.8 just by upping the multi x19 and giving the ***** 1.55v.
Prime Stable. Watercooling though.










If you throw me the requested info in the first post I'll add you to the list...


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quelamune*


A week or so ago, someone gave the same theory, that the PHII's seem to be more stable at high ref clocks and lower multi's.

@ robbo

Is there any software that you might be running in the background, something that loading on boot, overriding the bios? If something's set to auto, it might force a higher voltage when you pass a certain ref clock. Having anything forced to what you don't want is never good










Quelamune, is your current CPU-Z link in your sig tested stable? If so I'll update to that... and if anything else has changed (NB frequency/voltage, etc) let me know as well (I see its WC'd now, will update tomorrow). Nice work!


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
hey guys. i think ive noticed something. i dont know about your guys boards. but mine seems to like lower multis and reference clocks rather than high multis and low refence clocks. for example. for me 14x260=3640MHZ is more stable than 17x215=3655MHZ. im also getting better load temps with lower multis as well.

just some food for thought.

For some reason my BIOS always restores itself when I touch the FSB.


----------



## elito

these p2's are really..dissapointing..nearly max volts for like a 700-900mhz oc..yea..they can go high..doesnt mean they can be stable for 24/7 usage... reaching 6.8ghz doesnt help when u cant have a minimal oc with minimal volt increase..


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
these p2's are really..dissapointing..nearly max volts for like a 700-900mhz oc..yea..they can go high..doesnt mean they can be stable for 24/7 usage... reaching 6.8ghz doesnt help when u cant have a minimal oc with minimal volt increase..

Well let's see... I can get to 3.5Ghz without a voltage increase stable, but even pumping 1.6v into these things isn't a death sentence. I'm still running 40c idle 52c load with those volts, and i'm not done yet. Also, this thread is for stable OCs only, otherwise I'd throw in my 4Ghz OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486350

Don't be so negative.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elito* 
these p2's are really..dissapointing..nearly max volts for like a 700-900mhz oc..yea..they can go high..doesnt mean they can be stable for 24/7 usage... reaching 6.8ghz doesnt help when u cant have a minimal oc with minimal volt increase..

OMG... I overclocked my 920 about 800MHz and it's 24/7 stable (3.64GHz for now), volts only +075, so I don't know what do You mean


----------



## skugpezz

i cant w8 to get one of these........oh boy

i have this motherboard on ecs website its supports phenom2... will it be ok if i used a p2 920 with it?


----------



## XenoMopH

Hey Guys, after trying alot of OC's I got mine up to 3.9GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487277
With the mem lossened on 1.52V 1hr Prime95 Stable.
Temps are a bit high: 39C Idle and 58C Load
Can't seem to get it on 4GHz, keeps crashing


----------



## robbo2

I managed to get mine to 3.7 running stable. Had to lower ram to 400 timings were 5-5-5-18 1.9 volts fsb 200 multi 18.5 an 1.4875 volts. Not running it at that 24/7 till it's under water though. Thats why didn't take any screen shots or nothing.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


i cant w8 to get one of these........oh boy

i have this motherboard on ecs website its supports phenom2... will it be ok if i used a p2 920 with it?



Now this one is hairy... ECS say that board supports max 95W CPU's only, PII 920 is 125W but ECS has the 920 on the supported CPU list for that board...

Can anyone else shed some light on this one?


----------



## Quelamune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Quelamune, is your current CPU-Z link in your sig tested stable? If so I'll update to that... and if anything else has changed (NB frequency/voltage, etc) let me know as well (I see its WC'd now, will update tomorrow). Nice work!










Prime tested stable









CPU-NB volts i'm assuming is 1.35, I haven't changed it in the bios, but it increases incremently like the base CPU volts does. I'll hunt around some more to find HT volts.

Trying for 3.9 today!


----------



## robbo2

Wow never seen anything like that before interesting find. Might downclock them or be a glitch?


----------



## Drin

After over 28 hours straight oc'ing (with a few breaks to post on OCN) and tweaking, and I present:

3900ghz @ 1.5v on air, 51 degrees max temp, OCCT stable (tested twice)

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487637

Started without it being stable in 5 minutes of OCCT, then 10 minutes, then 30, and had it crash within the last 5 minutes of the testing period in OCCT for the past 3 hours. I had to tweak the absolute mother ******* **** out of my mobo to get it to even boot at 300 FSB every time.

Might, *might* hit 4.0ghz, but I'm hitting mobo walls (let alone cpu walls) left right and center. That said, I have 0.05 of a volt left while still being safe, and roughly 10 degrees. The oc I got atm can be used 24/7. Not sure I even want to try though for 4.0ghz anymore however... it's taking a massive amount of effort (having to test 10 multi combinations, with at least 14 clockskew combinations each... I think I've recorded over 70 different combinations I've tried thus far)

Anyway, once I get my final OC I will raise my ram and NB as far as they can go, then prime test for stability. Don't think I'll be going much further, but who knows. And now it's time to sleep.

Edit: BAH so tired I uploaded the wrong pic. Attached the correct one :/


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


After over 28 hours straight oc'ing (with a few breaks to post on OCN) and tweaking, and I present:

3900ghz @ 1.5v on air, 51 degrees max temp, OCCT stable (tested twice)

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487637

Started without it being stable in 5 minutes of OCCT, then 10 minutes, then 30, and had it crash within the last 5 minutes of the testing period in OCCT for the past 3 hours. I had to tweak the absolute mother ******* **** out of my mobo to get it to even boot at 300 FSB every time.

Might, *might* hit 4.0ghz, but I'm hitting mobo walls (let alone cpu walls) left right and center. That said, I have 0.05 of a volt left while still being safe, and roughly 10 degrees. The oc I got atm can be used 24/7. Not sure I even want to try though for 4.0ghz anymore however... it's taking a massive amount of effort (having to test 10 multi combinations, with at least 14 clockscrew combinations ecah... I think I've recorded over 70 different combinations I've tried thus far)

Anyway, once I get my final OC I will raise my ram and NB as far as they can go, then prime test for stability. Don't think I'll be going much further, but who knows. And now it's time to sleep.

Edit: BAH so tired I uploaded the wrong pic. Attached the correct one :/


that is sweet.......


----------



## robbo2

Very good overclock mate!! I like your temps infact im jealous!


----------



## skugpezz

change your sig


----------



## skywarp00

well done Drin. Nice indeed. mine still at 3.4ghz. Gunnu work on it this arvo!


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Very good overclock mate!! I like your temps infact im jealous!


I'm sure you'll be passing it once you get your setup running properly, if not at least matching it! I don't think I will invest anymore into cooling for this rig so I'm not sure how much further I can go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


change your sig


already done


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Now this one is hairy... ECS say that board supports max 95W CPU's only, PII 920 is 125W but ECS has the 920 on the supported CPU list for that board...

Can anyone else shed some light on this one?


Yea, do not get an ECS board. If I'm thinking of the right company, ECS is one of the lowest quality board makers out there. I would stay away. 
And yea saying that they only support max 95w CPUs but then saying that the 920 is supported is not a good sign either. If you did get that board, most likely you would run into problems pretty quickly if you were trying to OC at all. Basically the power regulation circuitry on the board would not provide you with a stable enough current to do any serious overclocking.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superon*


Yea, do not get an ECS board. If I'm thinking of the right company, *ECS is one of the lowest quality board makers out there*. I would stay away. 
And yea saying that they only support max 95w CPUs but then saying that the 920 is supported is not a good sign either. If you did get that board, most likely you would run into problems pretty quickly if you were trying to OC at all. Basically the power regulation circuitry on the board would not provide you with a stable enough current to do any serious overclocking.


comments like yours dont really help...... if you look in my sig my ECS motherboard overclocks very well..persons with so called better cant do any better..this will be my next motherboard


----------



## pun3D

My 940 has been sitting at 3.8 with out a problem I havent played anything or tested 3dmarks. It cant pass OCCT but I havent crashed or BSOD. So I dunno what to do leave it or go back to 3.7 which is stable. i guess I will have to see how it handles 3dmarks.


----------



## robbo2

Drin I probably wont be using the foxconn board till ATI releases there next gen video cards. But the water is gonna happen! An have you been up all night overclocking?


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


My 940 has been sitting at 3.8 with out a problem I havent played anything or tested 3dmarks. It cant pass OCCT but I havent crashed or BSOD. So I dunno what to do leave it or go back to 3.7 which is stable. i guess I will have to see how it handles 3dmarks.


You gots a sim board to me? What steppings have u used>?Â¿


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


comments like yours dont really help...... if you look in my sig my ECS motherboard overclocks very well..persons with so called better cant do any better..this will be my next motherboard










OK so why did you ask for advice then you numbskull... Or did you get mad because I _insulted_ the maker of your current board? I was giving you my professional opinion which was that ECS boards are generally considered low, low quality boards (I know lots of people who have had problems with them), and I wouldn't recommend dropping a 125w CPU into a board only rated for 95w.


----------



## sp4wners

Hey guys what do I have to do, to have a lower HT Link and NB Frequency? When I put my HTT higher than 200MHz HT and NB goes higher. Even when I try to change it from bios it's still above 1800MHz of HT and NB


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superon*


OK so why did you ask for advice then you numbskull... Or did you get mad because I _insulted_ the maker of your current board? I was giving you my professional opinion which was that ECS boards are generally considered low, low quality boards (I know lots of people who have had problems with them), *and I wouldn't recommend dropping a 125w CPU into a board only rated for 95w.*










He ask for advice, not someone to come off like an a$$hole, what is bolded in the qoute is all you needed to say! If he likes ECS, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


You gots a sim board to me? What steppings have u used>?Â¿



with mine i actually had vdroop. so at 3.7 i had 200x18.5. my board doenst like the fsb to be touched. also i think i had 1.4 vcore. i have 200x19 working for days. but crashes occt. i have it smp folding and i just left so well see if its still going when i get home.


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


He ask for advice, not someone to come off like an a$$hole, what is bolded in the qoute is all you needed to say! If he likes ECS, there is nothing wrong with it.


I gave *advice*, but I guess I came off sounding like an a55hole because I badmouthed the maker of his mobo? 
Alright I'm done. I'm sorry for inadvertently bringing the thread off-topic for a couple posts. Truly. Because I am avidly watching the results in here. UPgrading to a PII as soon as I can afford to do so.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superon* 
I gave *advice*, but I guess I came off sounding like an a55hole because I badmouthed the maker of his mobo?
Alright I'm done. I'm sorry for inadvertently bringing the thread off-topic for a couple posts. Truly. Because I am avidly watching the results in here. UPgrading to a PII as soon as I can afford to do so.

Badmouthing his board was unnessisary, maybe he has his reason for not getting an ASUS, Gigabyte, or DFI, ect... All he wanted to know was if his board supports the Phenom II's. And I have to agree, he got 3.1GHz with his Phenom I on that board, something that I could have never touch on either an ASUS M3A32 or M3A79...


----------



## robbo2

I have seen some fan boys in my time but never a ECS one! Fight the good fight skugpezz








I'm just kidding BTW.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
with mine i actually had vdroop. so at 3.7 i had 200x18.5. my board doenst like the fsb to be touched. also i think i had 1.4 vcore. i have 200x19 working for days. but crashes occt. i have it smp folding and i just left so well see if its still going when i get home.

alrighty man. Ill give that a whirl and see how stable it is.


----------



## skywarp00

robbo get on left for dead tonite!!


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


alrighty man. Ill give that a whirl and see how stable it is.


I hit 3.5 fine with ACC on. But anything over was crazy. I had to turn ACC off to get 3.7. But I think Vista x64 is holding me back now.


----------



## NCspecV81

3.5ghz Stable @ 1.32v


----------



## pixie

pulled my mobo out of my case and re-did my loop. and now my computer won't load windows... yay. i've been trying for a couple hours to get XP or Vista or 7 installed with no luck. both RAID and single drive configs and nothing... just blue screens after the 1st reboot. gayness

anywho, got the info on the CPU lid... *CACVC AC 0848FPAW*


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Hey Guys, after trying alot of OC's I got mine up to 3.9GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487277
With the mem lossened on 1.52V 1hr Prime95 Stable.
Temps are a bit high: 39C Idle and 58C Load
Can't seem to get it on 4GHz, keeps crashing









Only way I've been able to get it to 4Ghz in Windows is to set it to 250x15.5 then go into AMD overdrive and increase the multi to 16. This is not stable of course.


----------



## hxcnero

3.7 is as high as i can go and keep decent temperatures.







but the good new is that my 4850s arent bottle necked anymore.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
3.7 is as high as i can go and keep decent temperatures.







but the good new is that my 4850s arent bottle necked anymore.









What score do you get in 3dmarks06. I was so upset I only got 19930 out of mine with the 4870x2. I am working on getting the 4870 to trifire now.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3d* 
i hit 3.5 fine with acc on. But anything over was crazy. I had to turn acc off to get 3.7. But i think vista x64 is holding me back now.

acc?Â¿?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
acc?Â¿?

Advanced Clock Calibration it's what's new in the sb750 chipset. I thought phenom II's didn't need this?
Drin is getting great clocks from a sb600


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
What score do you get in 3dmarks06. I was so upset I only got 19930 out of mine with the 4870x2. I am working on getting the 4870 to trifire now.

sorry if the pic is hard to read. but the photo attached in my last post was my 3Dmark 06 score.

heres a link to my ORB result

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9689427


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
sorry if the pic is hard to read. but the photo attached in my last post was my 3Dmark 06 score.

heres a link to my ORB result

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9689427

Wow right behind me!


----------



## hxcnero

yeah







. im happy. when i had my tricore at 3.2 i was lucky to break 15.5k in 06. i want to get a 4850x2 now and see what i can get with Tri Fire.

i think you could hit 24-25k with Tri Fired 4870s


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


yeah







. im happy. when i had my tricore at 3.2 i was lucky to break 15.5k in 06. i want to get a 4850x2 now and see what i can get with Tri Fire.

i think you could hit 24-25k with Tri Fired 4870s


Its being a PITA to get it to work.


----------



## hxcnero

thats weird. i have no experience with Tri Fire tho. reinstall cat 8.12?


----------



## pun3D

Yea I am working on that now I isttalled the 4870x2 on it own with 8.12. Then restart put the 4870 in and install again . And nothing i am trying again.


----------



## hxcnero

i honestly dont know bruh. post in the ATI section. im sure someone on OCN knows.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
i honestly dont know bruh. post in the ATI section. im sure someone on OCN knows.

Yea I know im worken on it.


----------



## skugpezz

all you had to say was it aint safe for a 125watt cpu to be used in a 95watt mobo


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
Hey guys what do I have to do, to have a lower HT Link and NB Frequency? When I put my HTT higher than 200MHz HT and NB goes higher. Even when I try to change it from bios it's still above 1800MHz of HT and NB

all you had to say was it aint safe for a 125watt cpu to be used in a 95watt mobo


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
After over 28 hours straight oc'ing (with a few breaks to post on OCN) and tweaking, and I present:

3900ghz @ 1.5v on air, 51 degrees max temp, OCCT stable (tested twice)

cpu-z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487637

Started without it being stable in 5 minutes of OCCT, then 10 minutes, then 30, and had it crash within the last 5 minutes of the testing period in OCCT for the past 3 hours. I had to tweak the absolute mother ******* **** out of my mobo to get it to even boot at 300 FSB every time.

Might, *might* hit 4.0ghz, but I'm hitting mobo walls (let alone cpu walls) left right and center. That said, I have 0.05 of a volt left while still being safe, and roughly 10 degrees. The oc I got atm can be used 24/7. Not sure I even want to try though for 4.0ghz anymore however... it's taking a massive amount of effort (having to test 10 multi combinations, with at least 14 clockskew combinations each... I think I've recorded over 70 different combinations I've tried thus far)

Anyway, once I get my final OC I will raise my ram and NB as far as they can go, then prime test for stability. Don't think I'll be going much further, but who knows. And now it's time to sleep.

Edit: BAH so tired I uploaded the wrong pic. Attached the correct one :/

That's bad a$$!! At 300MHz reference clock too! Gotta love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quelamune* 
Prime tested stable









CPU-NB volts i'm assuming is 1.35, I haven't changed it in the bios, but it increases incremently like the base CPU volts does. I'll hunt around some more to find HT volts.

Trying for 3.9 today!

Updated... except I don't know what your current CPU voltage is... currently "???" in the database.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
3.5ghz Stable @ 1.32v

1.32v??? Nice work there!! BTW, what OS have you been using??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
3.7 is as high as i can go and keep decent temperatures.







but the good new is that my 4850s arent bottle necked anymore.









I noticed you are at a DRAM frequency of 265MHz, or DDR2-530, with 5-3-3-9 timings... CAS 5 seems really high for that frequency... I would think CAS 4 would be better...?? But I have no idea what you've been going through in your OC, and maybe that's what you have to have to be stable, it just seems oddly high for that frequency. Like 4-3-4-9 would be more logical to me, or whatever, but CAS 5... I don't know.

I think I got all the updates entered in there... but can I request that when you guys post specs you want updated that you specifically say so?? There's a lot of numbers thrown around, and some of them I don't know if you want them to be updated specs in the database, tested stable, or if they are temporary settings that aren't 100% stable. So if you want me to update your numbers in the database specifically ask me to in the post. Thanks! And keep up all the nice work! You guys are making good progress, and we still have future BIOS updates to help us out, not to mention potential OS bugs to work out, or whatever... these are great OC's with what we have at hand! Keep it up!


----------



## Chosin 1

I ended up with 4.0







im not sure where to go from here though


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
yeah







. im happy. when i had my tricore at 3.2 i was lucky to break 15.5k in 06. i want to get a 4850x2 now and see what i can get with Tri Fire.

i think you could hit 24-25k with Tri Fired 4870s

Actually tri-fire will get you into the 23,xxx's (see sig). It took 2x 4870X2 to get into the 24xxx's (ask NCspecV81).


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosin 1* 
I ended up with 4.0







im not sure where to go from here though

what program is this for attachments? how does it work etc i hate using photbucket! if someone could advise? rep granted.


----------



## hxcnero

@oneluvballer21- im kinda lazy and just let my mobo handle all my ram timings.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
what program is this for attachments? how does it work etc i hate using photbucket! if someone could advise? rep granted.

I use image shack... they have a toolbar you can download, and whenever I want to post a pic I click "upload" on the toolbar, pick the image file, upload it, and it takes me to their webpage with a bunch of different types of code or links. For the databse on post #1 I use "Hotlink for forums (1)" and copy everything but the extra code that says who posted the pic... its quick and easy once you've done it a few times.







Or you can do an Advanced post on here, and down at the bottom you can add attachments, like pics, and it will put a small link in your post to click on... I prefer to have the image viewable in the post tho...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
@oneluvballer21- im kinda lazy and just let my mobo handle all my ram timings.









Ahh, well to each their own, and if its working, what can I say??


----------



## skywarp00

thanks man. ill be tweaking tonite. So ill use it and post some screenies!!!

Rep granted.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Advanced Clock Calibration it's what's new in the sb750 chipset. I thought phenom II's didn't need this?
Drin is getting great clocks from a sb600

That's correct, ACC is supposedly built into the chips now (according to the people in the know over at XS) so the mobo option seems to do nothing. I'd disable it incase it causes conflicts, I know its caused some POSTing problems with some mobos if you leave it on while using the phenoms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
thanks man. ill be tweaking tonite. So ill use it and post some screenies!!!

Rep granted.

Good luck man, hope to see some killer scores!









On a side note, I've decided to try to hit 4.0ghz, I might as well while temps and volts are in check. I'm going to update my predictions from 'might' to 'probably could'. Could being the important word here, because while it looks very possible from what I'm seeing it might be very difficult. Question is, where do I go *if* 4.0ghz is reached?


----------



## BlackHoleSun

Right now I'm 15 minutes Prime stable at 3700 (18.5 x 200). I'm on water and for some reason the 19 multi just won't work without BSOD-ing in Windows. Also trying to raise the reference clock doesn't seem to be working.

I've got my CPU NB core at 1.465 also same with CPU cored.
NB HT voltage is at 1.5 and I can't seem to get it any faster. HT is 1800 MHz and I'm running my ram at 2.09 volts.

I am pretty happy though since I am running all 8 GB of ram at it's rated speed, something I couldn't do on my P35 chipset with 4 GB of 1066.

Any help to try and hit 4.0 GHz is appreciated as that is my target.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlackHoleSun* 
Right now I'm 15 minutes Prime stable at 3700 (18.5 x 200). I'm on water and for some reason the 19 multi just won't work without BSOD-ing in Windows. Also trying to raise the reference clock doesn't seem to be working.

I've got my CPU NB core at 1.465 also same with CPU cored.
NB HT voltage is at 1.5 and I can't seem to get it any faster. HT is 1800 MHz and I'm running my ram at 2.09 volts.

I am pretty happy though since I am running all 8 GB of ram at it's rated speed, something I couldn't do on my P35 chipset with 4 GB of 1066.

Any help to try and hit 4.0 GHz is appreciated as that is my target.









I'll update later tonight or tomorrow... gotta go shower and get ready for my gf's last night in town before going back to college.

I got all my files/installs on an external drive tonight (my old external drive got dropped, so finding a replacement wasn't as easy as I thought... most my extra drives are SATA and the external enclosure is PATA... so I had to test like 5 drives to find a working one; the other 5 I know work are in systems







), and tomorrow I make sure the backup system is still 100% functional (hasn't been used in 4-5 months), then I disassemble the current system and start the new build. Hope to have it fully functional tomorrow night before work! It kills me having the hardware, watching you guys OC like hell, and not be able to play with my stuff too







Ok, I can handle it, still, I wish I could play with it.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I decided I am going to start lowering the Mult to see if I can get higher. I know it's not a FSB wall, because I lowered to 13.5x and now I am running higher FSB, but lower clock, pretty stable. Going to see if I can break this dang wall.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I decided I am going to start lowering the Mult to see if I can get higher. I know it's not a FSB wall, because I lowered to 13.5x and now I am running higher FSB, but lower clock, pretty stable. Going to see if I can break this dang wall.


what mhz u at?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I was hitting the 3640 MHz wall like other people have been. Now, I am trying to test it at 275x13.5 (3710 MHz) and I will keep upping the voltages come hell or high water. Suicide shot time, lol.


----------



## robbo2

wish i had some awesome ati video cards







not that the gts isn't bad just the lastest drivers don't bench well for me. 17k seems a little low actually about right i guess.


----------



## skywarp00

im testing atm 18x200(3616mhz) with 1.424v on the vcore as stock volts failed occt after 25mins.


----------



## robbo2

looking good skywarp!







im willing it to pass for you aswell!!!


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


im testing atm 18x200(3616mhz) with 1.424v on the vcore as stock volts failed occt after 25mins.



What are your temps on that with ur V8? I got 3600 prime95 stable with my Z600. 233*[email protected] and temps are 32-33C idle and 52C Load.

Running this for 24/7 as 3900 gets real hot @1.525V: 58C


----------



## skywarp00

Here are the results. Loaded at 54degrees. 3.6 baby!!!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

phenom record on stock volts??


----------



## skywarp00

nice man. thats some hardcore right there.


----------



## XenoMopH

Is this 41.38C your idle temp or load. Looking at the Finished screen of OCCT, it would be the idle temp...oram I wrong here.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
Here are the results. Loaded at 54degrees. 3.6 baby!!!!!

Good work mate! im running occt now on basically same settings as yours but ram timings of 4-4-4-14 @ 2.0 volts 400mhz.


----------



## skywarp00

let me know how it goes and chuck us a screnny man!


----------



## robbo2

it failed man tight ram timings don't seem to work







was running for about half an hour someone on steam sent me a msg went to answer an BSOD lol


----------



## skywarp00

hahahaha. man try this: cpu clock x18, nb x10, memory set to 800, cpu h-clock set to 200, pcie est to 100, htlink set to 1.8 and cpu vcore volts set to 1.42


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


wish i had some awesome ati video cards







not that the gts isn't bad just the lastest drivers don't bench well for me. 17k seems a little low actually about right i guess.


Check this out...
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...ivers-out.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


phenom record on stock volts??











So far, hell yeah!


----------



## skywarp00

update: 3616mhz, 18 x200, 1.424v, nb volts stock, nb clock 2009mhz, ht link 1808mhz, mb bios F6,


----------



## sp4wners

Update:

Phenom II 920

Current clock speed: 3710MHz (Stable) xD
CPU Voltage 1.44

and Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488012
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=706606


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
update: 3616mhz, 18 x200, 1.424v, nb volts stock, nb clock 2009mhz, ht link 1808mhz, mb bios F6,

nice man, you're getting there! Keep up the good work!

@ NVspec - damn nice OC on stock man! On another note, after some success with clock skews, I managed to get 3.6ghz stable @ stock but thats as far as it'll go it seems on air. For 4.2 I'm guessing its because you're on phase, either that or you got a godly chip


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
Update:

Phenom II 920

Current clock speed: 3710MHz (Stable) xD
CPU Voltage 1.44

and Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488012
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=706606

:O missed this on the last page, thats a very nice oc man! Damn the 920 seems like excellent value


----------



## pun3D

I have a "copy" of windows xp. I wouldnt run into any problems installing it and using the Ph2 off the bat would I? Just to see what kind of OCing I could get.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


:O missed this on the last page, thats a very nice oc man! Damn the 920 seems like excellent value


Thanks







My next target is 4GHz







I hope I'll make it


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I have a "copy" of windows xp. I wouldnt run into any problems installing it and using the Ph2 off the bat would I? Just to see what kind of OCing I could get.



no why would xp be prevented from installing on a phenom II. Only if it was Intel Windows XP. I would probably restrain from insinuating an illegal copy of xp, even if it's legit.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I have a "copy" of windows xp. I wouldnt run into any problems installing it and using the Ph2 off the bat would I? Just to see what kind of OCing I could get.


I would not imagine so, but if you install SP3 or later you need to be able to validate it online or it will lock out certain features I believe (such as updating patches). I've heard there's a fix to get around it, so you can pirate win xp completely but I have no idea. When I bought XP, it was when I just learning how to build computers and it was before I even thought of oc'ing.

The only real issue I could think of, is that there may not be xp drivers for some of your hardware/software if your components were made recently. If this causes a conflict its possible it will affect stability, but most manufacturers still make drivers for XP. Another slight possible issue would be OS vulernability, without the security patches of the service packs installed. However for just benching purposes I don't think this will even matter - if you somehow get a virus, in the worse case you have to reformat and have not lost anything.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


I would not imagine so, but if you install SP3 or later you need to be able to validate it online or it will lock out certain features I believe (such as updating patches). I've heard there's a fix to get around it, so you can pirate win xp completely but I have no idea. When I bought XP, it was when I just learning how to build computers and it was before I even thought of oc'ing.

The only real issue I could think of, is that there may not be xp drivers for some of your hardware/software if your components were made recently. If this causes a conflict its possible it will affect stability, but most manufacturers still make drivers for XP. Another slight possible issue would be OS vulernability, without the security patches of the service packs installed. However for just benching purposes I don't think this will even matter - if you somehow get a virus, in the worse case you have to reformat and have not lost anything.


Sweet I think I may make a partition or soemthing and try XP just to see if there really is a x64 wall going on here.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Sweet I think I may make a partition or soemthing and try XP just to see if there really is a x64 wall going on here.


Yeah, give it a shot. Try to update the service packs if you can, they tend to fix a lot of issues with the windows systems. Should work even without, but you never know.


----------



## pun3D

Drin what do you have your nb voltages at?


----------



## Drin

Processor-NB voltage is at 1.3v, and I've tried anything for 1.25 to 1.4v so far. I'm not really trying to push my NB freq however, so I've only kept it at this level to keep my reference clock stable. I'll begin to test my NB freq once I find my max cpu freq. clock.

My northbridge and southbridge mobo volts are as high as they can go, which in my asus board makes very little difference in temps (1 degree). You can't really adjust them that much, so I did not pay that much attention to it, although I can pull them from bios if you'd like.

Edit: I should mention that I'm stable @ 3.9 with either 1.25v or 1.3v NB-cpu voltage, 1.25v is stock for my board.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Processor-NB voltage is at 1.3v, and I've tried anything for 1.25 to 1.4v so far. I'm not really trying to push my NB freq however, so I've only kept it at this level to keep my reference clock stable. I'll begin to test my NB freq once I find my max cpu freq. clock.

My northbridge and southbridge mobo volts are as high as they can go, which in my asus board makes very little difference in temps (1 degree). You can't really adjust them that much, so I did not pay that much attention to it, although I can pull them from bios if you'd like.

Edit: I should mention that I'm stable @ 3.9 with either 1.25v or 1.3v NB-cpu voltage, 1.25v is stock for my board.


Ill have to try that. I couldnt get 3.8 to stabilize going up to 1.5 vcore. Can't remember if i touched the nb vid at all.


----------



## NCspecV81

how's this guys!? Under 1.5v =o) gonna see how far I can get a cpuz screenshot with low voltage! Not gonna go over the 1.55v AMD says is max 24/7 on air.


----------



## T1Cybernetic

That is enough to make me want to get a phenom II to be honest







very nice work, good chip that one...


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
how's this guys!? Under 1.5v =o) gonna see how far I can get a cpuz screenshot with low voltage!










I don't know what to say. Your a freak? That's damm fine overclock


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


how's this guys!? Under 1.5v =o) gonna see how far I can get a cpuz screenshot with low voltage! Not gonna go over the 1.55v AMD says is max 24/7 on air.











I assume, however that you are still not on air though, correct?


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


nice man, you're getting there! Keep up the good work!

@ NVspec - damn nice OC on stock man! On another note, after some success with clock skews, I managed to get 3.6ghz stable @ stock but thats as far as it'll go it seems on air. For 4.2 I'm guessing its because you're on phase, either that or you got a godly chip










Thanks man! more mhz to come!!!!


----------



## Pings

Sign me up my poof is in my sig.


----------



## skywarp00

whats your current OC pings?


----------



## Pings

I new at this but I copied hxcnero's. Since his set up is almost the same as mine. I got it running @3.7 ghz. As soon as I got it running I set it back to default. I'm running a custom made CPU fan. I wanted to make sure every thing cooling wise is ok before I OCed it again.










I bought the Zalman CNPS9700 NT. Its come with a green led not red. So I bought the Zalman Fatal1ty CPU 120mm fan (just the fan). The Zalman CNPS9700 NT fan is 92mm. So I cut and sanded the Zalman Fatal1ty CPU 120mm fan until there was no vibration. So now I have a on of a kind of Zalman CNPS9700 NT Fatal1ty Custom Edition.

So now I'm testing the cooling temps. To make sure that there the same or close to the Zalman CNPS9700 NT. Once I make sure that it cools ok I will be OCing it again.


----------



## skywarp00

cool man! post ya temps when u have done some testing!


----------



## NCspecV81

Okay guys took it to 1.52v! OMG I thought I took a screenshot BEFORE I tried to up it, but apparently NOT! I'm so disgruntled! I'll get another shot of it later!

Results so far are 4.68GHz @ 1.52v

NB @ 1.29v
CPU-NB @ 1.86v
Mem @ 2.1v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488371


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Okay guys took it to 1.52v! OMG I thought I took a screenshot BEFORE I tried to up it, but apparently NOT! I'm so disgruntled! I'll get another shot of it later!

Results so far are 4.68GHz @ 1.52v

NB @ 1.29v
CPU-NB @ 1.86v
Mem @ 2.1v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488371


So jealous.


----------



## skywarp00

pun3d: i couldnt find u in the database list. What settings u running with that oc? cas u seem to have the same board as me. all ive done is just uped the vcore voltage and the multi to 18 and as u can see im at 3.6


----------



## sp4wners

Hihihi... Stable for about 2 hours of play GTA IV +1 hour of Crysis, now I'm checking it with Prime95 and AMD Overdrive Stability Test, but I think it will be stable, cause GTA IV likes bsod with OCd CPUs, and I didn't have any









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488391

CPU Voltage is set to: 1.5
HT Voltage: 1.3
NB Voltage: 1.3
HT and NB frequency: 2457MHz

Idle Temps are: 38-40
Load Temps are: 59-63


----------



## skywarp00

nice work with that chip man


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Hey guys! i am at work so I cant post pics, but I have an update with me comparing Windows7 and Vista Ultimate64. So far I can get higher stable clocks in Windows7 than in Vista, BUT they are not dramatic. Now one thing that is awesome is.. I did a comparison between the two, the EXACT same clocks through 3DM06. The Vista64 BSOD'd right as I clicked the freaking PRINTSCREEN button.. grrr.. But the score was 15129 and on Windows7 it was 16564 if i remember correctly.. : ) Thats a HUGE Increase! Oh and the Highest 3DM06 I got on Vista 64 was 15904 and that was on the3.74ghz clock.. So if i can get Windows 7 Stable at the same clock I should be over 17k in 3DM06.. : ) that makes me happy. Oh and the W7. Loads SO FAST.. everything is faster.. PERIOD.. I'll post pic later..

Patrick


----------



## skywarp00

wow , kool as man. Windows 7 should be interesting on public release then. Good work with oc and the 3dmark score. Im still itching to get to 20k im so so close!


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


wow , kool as man. Windows 7 should be interesting on public release then. Good work with oc and the 3dmark score. Im still itching to get to 20k im so so close!


Increase your NB and HT-Link, that help me a lot to break 20k


----------



## Quelamune

... I feel like i'm letting people down by not OCing and posting everything. lol.

Although I'm the only one with my board, so not sure how much it would help. I'll throw some more updates tonight if i'm concious.

Side note. do you guys all work? I log a good 5-6 times through out the day, and theres pages and pages getting added seemingly within seconds. lol. Good work! Gives a ton of info for nubs like me to try and squeeze abit more out of the chips


----------



## skywarp00

looking good so far with that board man!

ya i work 7-330 6days.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
I've heard there's a fix to get around it, so you can pirate win xp completely but I have no idea. When I bought XP, it was when I just learning how to build computers and it was before I even thought of oc'ing.

I don't condone using pirated software, but if for some reason you are stuck with a pirated version (you wouldn't be the first), PM me and I might be able to help figure some stuff out. Still, keep it legal if you can.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
update: 3616mhz, 18 x200, 1.424v, nb volts stock, nb clock 2009mhz, ht link 1808mhz, mb bios F6,

Updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
Update:

Phenom II 920

Current clock speed: 3710MHz (Stable) xD
CPU Voltage 1.44

and Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488012
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=706606

Nice work!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
:O missed this on the last page, thats a very nice oc man! Damn the 920 seems like excellent value

Yeah, I'm really starting to agree with that! With nice OCing RAM and a WCing setup, even then very high OC's should be feasible on a 920... makes its value quite nice! And on air right now I'm not seeing the value of the 940 yet, unless you simply want to mess with the multiplier alone. The 940 looks to really only be beneficial for those who only want to up the multiplier, or want to run a more "extreme" cooling solution. But then we still have yet to see what BIOS/OS updates can possibly do for us in the future... that might make a bigger difference between the 920 and 940 down the road.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Sign me up my poof is in my sig.

Its not the "proof" I'm looking for... I want this to be a database of info for others to _use_. So I need all the info requested in the first post, or as much of it as you can feasibly provide (The most desired is your CPU stepping to go along with your OC's).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Okay guys took it to 1.52v! OMG I thought I took a screenshot BEFORE I tried to up it, but apparently NOT! I'm so disgruntled! I'll get another shot of it later!

Results so far are 4.68GHz @ 1.52v

NB @ 1.29v
CPU-NB @ 1.86v
Mem @ 2.1v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488371

I'm lovin the work you're doin here!! So is this 100% stable...? Should I make an update for you...?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quelamune* 
... I feel like i'm letting people down by not OCing and posting everything. lol.

Although I'm the only one with my board, so not sure how much it would help. I'll throw some more updates tonight if i'm concious.

Side note. do you guys all work? I log a good 5-6 times through out the day, and theres pages and pages getting added seemingly within seconds. lol. Good work! Gives a ton of info for nubs like me to try and squeeze abit more out of the chips









Hey, since you're the only one with your board (in the database) that's why it could be valuable to a prospective buyer... no one else may be posting their specs and OC's, so keep up the work when you have the time. As for work, yeah, I do construction, but right now I have graveyard shifts from 8pm to 4am or 6am... and I can't sleep right after work. Normally I work 7am-3:30pm tho, plus I bar tend a day shift on Sundays. Hence my issues with actually getting my system up and running... won't happen tonight either. But tomorrow for sure!


----------



## NCspecV81

required a slight boost in voltage to get superpi to run all the way through. No biggie!


----------



## robbo2

I think that is the first phenom i have seen under 15 secs!


----------



## skywarp00

brutal


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
required a slight boost in voltage to get superpi to run all the way through. No biggie!

lol, you suck!

j/k

i'm ordering that Foxconn board you have since my ASUS took a crap on me. should be here in a day, i hope *crosses fingers*

oh, and just in case people don't know.... *Phenom II 940 for only $235 on the egg!!!!1*


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pixie*


lol, you suck!

j/k

i'm ordering that Foxconn board you have since my ASUS took a crap on me. should be here in a day, i hope *crosses fingers*

oh, and just in case people don't know.... *Phenom II 940 for only $235 on the egg!!!!1*


Yeah, $105 after MIR @ the egg is pretty awesome!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

OK, I pushed CPU Volts beyond 1.6V and still couldn't get 3.7 GHz stable. So, I guess my wall is a real wall unless I go water or something later. I have class in a few minutes, so no time to Prime95, but here's a screenshot all the same.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
required a slight boost in voltage to get superpi to run all the way through. No biggie!










You're a madman ( in a good way)









/jealous


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I think that is the first phenom i have seen under 15 secs!










That was my goal, to be able to get under 15. However, check the benchmark section in the top superpi 1m score and there is a guy there in the 12's!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
That was my goal, to be able to get under 15. However, check the benchmark section in the top superpi 1m score and there is a guy there in the 12's!

Well congratulations an rep+ for being insane


----------



## BenBrown

You can also see Sampsa's 11.263 PI run over at XS. That is just crazy.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
You can also see Sampsa's 11.263 PI run over at XS. That is just crazy.

Holy Crap LOL....What cooling was he using?


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Holy Crap LOL....What cooling was he using?

It says in the post they were using LN2.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
It says in the post they were using LN2.

my bad Ben....Was jumping threads and just did a quick look


----------



## robbo2

wow that's amazing!! just have a question i have a water kit coming soon so with better temps will that yield me a higher overclock? or will it still take the same volts to get it stable.
Only ask cause i see he was using 1.53 volts or something to get that 6ghz clock


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Well I'm new to overclocking, I've just been doing it for a month or 2.
Here are my results so far. I have tried 3.7 on 1.5 vcore but it wasn't stable for long. I'm getting my friends mobo Friday A Asus Crosshair II formula.
( He's going for the i7 ) Maybe I get better luck on that one.
Gonna try some more tonight. And I've read somewhere that PhII Overclocks
better on the FSB....is this true?

B.T.W every volt setting except the vcore is stock on my board.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegeta Rage*


Well I'm new to overclocking, I've just been doing it for a month or 2.
Here are my results so far. I have tried 3.7 on 1.5 vcore but it wasn't stable for long. I'm getting my friends mobo Friday A Asus Crosshair II formula.
( He's going for the i7 ) Maybe I get better luck on that one.
Gonna try some more tonight. And I've read somewhere that PhII Overclocks
better on the FSB....is this true?

B.T.W every volt setting except the vcore is stock on my board.


What memory are you using? I'm trying to find something new for this board that will boot @ 1066. Thinking corsair dominator's


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


wow that's amazing!! just have a question i have a water kit coming soon so with better temps will that yield me a higher overclock? or will it still take the same volts to get it stable.
Only ask cause i see he was using 1.53 volts or something to get that 6ghz clock


I doubt that his actual voltage was 1.53v unless it a golden chip







but i have heard others say that the phenom II's actually Almost crave cooler temps.

Either way a Proper WC'ing setup will definantly help your OC.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


I doubt that his actual voltage was 1.53v unless it a golden chip







but i have heard others say that the phenom II's actually Almost crave cooler temps.

Either way a Proper WC'ing setup will definantly help your OC.


I was thinking that to. It's gonna be a nice XSPC setup hopefully keeps it nice an cool so i can pump some volts into it! Wanna get 3.8

Nvm about the memory Vegeta Rage forgot we have these things called sig's haha


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


I doubt that his actual voltage was 1.53v unless it a golden chip







but i have heard others say that the phenom II's actually Almost crave cooler temps.

Either way a Proper WC'ing setup will definantly help your OC.


It's very probable his voltage was indeed that b/c these phenom II's respond much better to cold than voltage.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


It's very probable his voltage was indeed that b/c these phenom II's respond much better to cold than voltage.


That would be cool if it was that voltage.

Either way he /they did an awesome job









I wish i had mine....I would have brought the hole rig outside last week lol


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


What memory are you using? I'm trying to find something new for this board that will boot @ 1066. Thinking corsair dominator's


I'm Using OCZ 4gig's 1066mhz reaper kit. Works nicely but not with a big cpu fan couse of the heatpipes.


----------



## robbo2

Hmmm might consult my bible or motherboard manual to see what works.


----------



## NCspecV81

4.758GHz @ 1.608v under Windows XP 32-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=489008


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I may install XP Lite 32-Bit and do a 1.65V+ suicide shot some time this week.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I decided what I'm going to do is increase the voltages and keep it at 3.64 GHz. Then, I can see the load temps, know it won't crash, and just make sure I keep the CPU under 60C or so. Then, when I find my max voltage, I will try to increase the FSB again.


----------



## skywarp00

dude max temp is 62 on this chip so be carefull

-edit sorry just relized u had 920. not sure what max temp is


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


OK, I pushed CPU Volts beyond 1.6V and still couldn't get 3.7 GHz stable. So, I guess my wall is a real wall unless I go water or something later. I have class in a few minutes, so no time to Prime95, but here's a screenshot all the same.


I'm gonna wait to update yours until your give me the green light on stability. Just to make sure...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegeta Rage*


Well I'm new to overclocking, I've just been doing it for a month or 2.
Here are my results so far. I have tried 3.7 on 1.5 vcore but it wasn't stable for long. I'm getting my friends mobo Friday A Asus Crosshair II formula.
( He's going for the i7 ) Maybe I get better luck on that one.
Gonna try some more tonight. And I've read somewhere that PhII Overclocks
better on the FSB....is this true?

B.T.W every volt setting except the vcore is stock on my board.


Got you on the list! I'll guess that you didn't take down your stepping info...? And if you could let me know what your BIOS version is that would be cool. As for the OC, why not give a little more voltage to some of your other areas...? If it helps others OC, it may help you. That's why we have the database, to see what worked for other people!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


4.758GHz @ 1.608v under Windows XP 32-bit

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=489008


Seeing as you went from _4600_ = 23x 200 @ *1.65v* to _4758_ = 19.5x 244 @ *1.608v* when I get my rig set up today I think my main OC focus will be on a high reference clock for my max OC... that's quite the difference in voltage for a higher overall clock. But beautiful work man! We all know how much work you're putting into your OCing, and its a great addition to this database!!!







Oh yeah, BTW, what phase system are you using? Just curious...







(If I can afford one I may be tempted...)

And as for me, have to get the truck running (battery drained over night), go buy a few things (need a second power strip and a few other things for the apartment since the ex-gf moved out this last weekend), and get started on the new rig. Database will be updated in a few, but I may not be checking as often once I get to working on the new rig.


----------



## skywarp00

my max multi apears to be x18 so i guess im going to have to up the fsb and lower the multi. Any sugestions for the HT and Nb settings? should i drop them or increase them?


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


my max multi apears to be x18 so i guess im going to have to up the fsb and lower the multi. Any sugestions for the HT and Nb settings? should i drop them or increase them?


As far as I can tell, leaving your HT-link at or close to 1800MHz is probably your best idea, as changing it doesn't seem to affect OC's much. And I wouldn't worry about your NB clock too much at first, but we've seen performance gains from OCing your NB... I just wouldn't sacrifice CPU clock for NB clock. If it should help for stability to OC the NB, then by all means do it (has anyone had an OC on the NB make a CPU OC more stable???), but otherwise I would wait to do it until you've reached a max CPU OC.


----------



## hxcnero

i would suggest for you to keep them around 1800. and as the REF clock increases you may have to drop the NB and HT multipliers to keep them around 1800.

my ref clock is at 265 and im using a multi of 7 on my HT and NB. 7x265=1855


----------



## BenBrown

From the chip that I have played with the higher the NB clock the harder it is to make stable at higher cpu clocks. Also the NB gives similiar if not better performance than a higher clocked cpu (within 100-200mhz or so).


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


From the chip that I have played with the higher the NB clock the harder it is to make stable at higher cpu clocks. Also the NB gives similiar if not better performance than a higher clocked cpu (within 100-200mhz or so).


Ok, much appreciated! I just made a "what we've learned" addition at the end of the 1st post, so I'll update that again with this info (from both of you above).

If anyone sees anything else I wrote in that new section that is not correct, or seems contrary to your OC experience with this chip, _please let me know!_

EDIT: just updated the NB clock section of that.


----------



## skywarp00

thanks all for your help and advise. Ill keep you posted this arvo with my tests.


----------



## robbo2

Looking forward to it man an good luck!


----------



## hxcnero

i just put a desk fan next to my tower with the side off and my Temps dropped ~5-8 degrees C. my crossfire setup is heating up my phenom







aftermarket cooling here i come.
maybe i should just sell my 4850s and get a 4870X2. but i need a GFX card the exhausts the hot air outside of my case.
with the desk fan i idle @ 35-36C without it i idle from 40-42C


----------



## skywarp00

temps soun better than me man!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Stupid dang chip... I had it at 1.66V, load temp of 60C, and it still wouldn't boot into Windows at 270 x 14...










I may install 32-bit OCNix on a thumb drive just to do this...


----------



## pun3D

i'm going for 4.0 now. 4.0 or BUST!


----------



## skywarp00

go go go!!!


----------



## pun3D

Man I cant get it to boot windows even at 1.625 vcore.


----------



## hxcnero

what load temps is everyone getting with their OCs?


----------



## robbo2

1.65







your mad! but hardcore








I'm loading at about 57


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


dude max temp is 62 on this chip so be carefull

-edit sorry just relized u had 920. not sure what max temp is


Max temp and volt is 62C, 1.5V for both the 920 and 940...


----------



## pun3D

Man couldnt get it into Windows. Then I played witht he fsb. Which I know my board for some reason doesnt like. And now my system is cold booting and doing nothing so ill try again tomorrow. Oh well I dont get why my board has such a problem with the FSB being toucned.


----------



## skywarp00

have u had it stable at 3.8? 3.9? what settings u used? we have the same board?


----------



## pun3D

Well 3.7 is stable. I just tried 4.0 just to see if it would work. Then I lowered the multi back and tried to up the fsb just a lil bit like 210x18.5. I had an bios recover error or something. So I tried it again and now it just sits there and cold reboots and nothing happens.

So I am going to leave it off and try again tomorow.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Well 3.7 is stable. I just tried 4.0 just to see if it would work. Then I lowered the multi back and tried to up the fsb just a lil bit like 210x18.5. I had an bios recover error or something. So I tried it again and now it just sits there and cold reboots and nothing happens.

So I am going to leave it off and try again tomorow.


Sounds like you got the same wall as most of us have. I can't even get 3.7 GHz at ridiculous voltages. Guess I just need to get an AM3 when they come out, lol.


----------



## skywarp00

well the guys on water are hitting 3.8 so hmmmm


----------



## robbo2

64bit :swearing: why does this happen! Not that i'm worried haven't even got to 3.7 yet


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


64bit :swearing: why does this happen! Not that i'm worried haven't even got to 3.7 yet


Yea bah x64.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Man couldnt get it into Windows. Then I played witht he fsb. Which I know my board for some reason doesnt like. And now my system is cold booting and doing nothing so ill try again tomorrow. Oh well I dont get why my board has such a problem with the FSB being toucned.


Can you post a CPU-Z of your CPU and memory tabs...?

ALSO, I've decided to make an addition to the databse... now I'd like to ask for your load temps at your max OC's... but what program should we agree to all use? I'd say CoreTemp, but I want to make sure its bug free with the Phenom II... so has anyone had any problems with it...?


----------



## NCspecV81

your results further exemplify that colder temps are more needed than pure volts. These are one of the few chips that you can not brute force stability with raw voltage. You'll find that you will have greater success with finesse than brawn.


----------



## skywarp00

i havent had any prob using it,

My load temp maxes out a 55c with my current OC.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


your results further exemplify that colder temps are more needed than pure volts. These are one of the few chips that you can not brute force stability with raw voltage. You'll find that you will have greater success with finesse than brawn.


Yea I can see that if I can get into windows. But w.e I still think its winx64.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Crap... backup computer's motherboard isn't happy with me... same response to any form of testing... pull out RAM, GPU, everything... get the same thing. Its an Abit with a motherboard digital code, and every time I get 9.0. So now I either try and get my server set up as my backup rig, or I fore go that and just take apart the main rig and hope for the best... but can I do without the internet for a day...???? (have to leak test the WC setup, etc) Oy....


----------



## hxcnero

OMG. i just ghetto rigged my thermalright AM2 bolt thru kit 2 my freezer extreme. and now im idleing at ~30C at 3.7 GHZ with 1.488 volts


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
OMG. i just ghetto rigged my thermalright AM2 bolt thru kit 2 my freezer extreme. and now im idleing at ~30C at 3.7 GHZ with 1.488 volts









What were you at previously?


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


OMG. i just ghetto rigged my thermalright AM2 bolt thru kit 2 my freezer extreme. and now im idleing at ~30C at 3.7 GHZ with 1.488 volts










sic man. thats awsome


----------



## hxcnero

i used to idle around 39-42 C after like 5 mins of the comp just sitting. on boot up temps would be around 46-48C then crawl down to 39-42.

now on boot up temps hit 40C and crawl down to 30-32C i think i can hit 4GHZ on air now. ^.^


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


OMG. i just ghetto rigged my thermalright AM2 bolt thru kit 2 my freezer extreme. and now im idleing at ~30C at 3.7 GHZ with 1.488 volts










thats crazy wayyy cool so thats just a cpu air cooler right? like my v8 but you are getting like double cooler temps than me. whats the deal!


----------



## hxcnero

yeah. a arctic cooling freezer Xtreme. and i took the stock fan out and put a 120CFM fan in the middle. IM uber excited now. currently testing to see 3850mhz is stable.

so far OCCT is loading at 47C


----------



## hxcnero

3.8 is looking to be stable. so far so good.

for the fun of it i tried 4GHZ but it would crash when booting windows







i gave it 1.58 volts too.


----------



## skywarp00

testing atm temp of core is at 42>47 as im writing this.


----------



## robbo2

awesome mate let us know how it goes!!


----------



## skywarp00

and.................................fail.

someone realy needs to post what settings they use. Anything over 3.6 doesnt wanna shove.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


and.................................fail.

someone realy needs to post what settings they use. Anything over 3.6 doesnt wanna shove.


Put your vcore up another notch man if that fails try again. Keep trying till your temps max out.


----------



## XenoMopH

Well, I'm using 1.47V on 3.7GHz. But can't get 3.8 or 3.9 Stable, even with 1.52-1.55V on the core.
Windows does boot, but it's a no go when I run OCCT or Prime95


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


and.................................fail.

someone realy needs to post what settings they use. Anything over 3.6 doesnt wanna shove.


Well you have to realize that each OC has its own specific complexities... first and foremost, each CPU will have its own tendencies. Even steppings don't make two CPU's act the same... but they _will_ give light to trends. Then you have to take into consideration the motherboard, the RAM, the cooler... even the PSU. Its fine to try using someone else's settings, but you simply cannot expect the same results. Close, maybe, but not the same. Our small database shows that, but this has been a fact for a looooong time.


----------



## pixie

you guys must have extremely chilly rooms...

at idle (with my cpu on it's own 360 radiator under a swifty GTZ block) and at stock, i'm still at 34Â°C after multiple re-mounts. my ambient temps are at 26Â°c and at idle, the water temps don't go over 27Â°C.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

There's an option in my BIOS called "AMD Stepping" which options P0, P1, P2, and P3. Any idea what these do? I may fiddle with them.


----------



## nubz

-Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping: ??????
-Revision: RBC2
-max CPU clock speed 3.5 GHZ (200/17.5multi)
-CPU voltage: 1.376
-HTT link: 1800 MHZ
-motherboard used: MSI DKA790GX Platinum
-motherboard BIOS revision: 1.4
-type of cooling: Xigmatek S1283HDT (w/e)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=489593


----------



## XenoMopH

CPU: Phenom II 940BE
CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851 APMW
Revision: n/a yet
Max CPU clock speed: 3903MHz
Reference clock: 211
Multiplier: 18
CPU voltage: 1.52V
CPU-NB voltage: auto
Northbridge clock +voltage: 1900MHz 1.20V (auto)
HTT link speed and voltage: 1900MHz 1.2V (auto)
Motherboard: ASUS M3A79T-Deluxe
BIOS: 6002
Type of cooling: Coolermaster Hyper Z600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487277


----------



## PatrickVanHelden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
From the chip that I have played with the higher the NB clock the harder it is to make stable at higher cpu clocks. Also the NB gives similiar if not better performance than a higher clocked cpu (within 100-200mhz or so).


AGREED!! I have seen more FPS in 3DMark06 at 3.6xghz with a high NB/HT Clock than I have a lower NB/HT Clock with the CPU being higher at 3.7x ghz

I can run applications without crashing but I cant run Prime 95 with higher NB/HT clocks without BSOD's or it Crashing.

I think I am going to have to go with a water cooling setup.. I am seeing Voltage doesnt make as much as a difference in oc'n this chip as heat does.

I can get the same STABLE clocks on stock volts as I can with voltages up to 1.6v, which isn't past 3.74ghz.. And It is NOT dependant on the Operating system. now I can boot HIGHER Clocks in Windows 7 and run applications they just aren't stable. I am wandering if a bios update from asus would help.. Guess I'll just have to see when they come out with a new one..lol..

Is there anyone else on here with the same M.B. as me??

Patrick


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
CPU: Phenom II 940BE
CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851 APMW
Revision: n/a yet
Max CPU clock speed: 3903MHz
Reference clock: 211
Multiplier: 18
CPU voltage: 1.52V
CPU-NB voltage: auto
Northbridge clock +voltage: 1900MHz 1.20V (auto)
HTT link speed and voltage: 1900MHz 1.2V (auto)
Motherboard: ASUS M3A79T-Deluxe
BIOS: 6002
Type of cooling: Coolermaster Hyper Z600

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487277

Man, that's a great OC! Nice to see someone getting great results on air cooling, so I have a little glimmer of hope. Maybe the Week 49 chips just suck? It's a sad thought, but it may be the truth.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Man, that's a great OC! Nice to see someone getting great results on air cooling, so I have a little glimmer of hope. Maybe the Week 49 chips just suck? It's a sad thought, but it may be the truth.

Week 48 here running on M3A32-MVP mobo able to hit 3.9 also..CPUZ in sig


----------



## XenoMopH

I do have to add that although it runs at 3900, it's not stable when I run OCCT or Prime95.
Both will result in a crash. Even with 1.55V. I have no Idea what to do next to get it stable, as I have read somewhere that 1.55V is max when on Air, I will not go any higher.


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Sorry for forgetting to input the info here it is...

-Phenom II 940 BE
-CPU stepping...?? Dunno
-Revision : RB-C2
-Right now i'm stable @ 3.6, 18x mp
-Temps: Idle 32c, load 47c/49c
-Vcore @ 1.4250
-Northbridge @ 2.6 NB volt @ 1.4
-HTT link @ 1800mhz, stock volts
-Mobo: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe
-motherboard BIOS revision : 1701
-Cpu cooler: Thermaltake Bigwater 745

Sorry 2 for late reactions..I have a busy life and little time to work on my setup


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden*


AGREED!! I have seen more FPS in 3DMark06 at 3.6xghz with a high NB/HT Clock than I have a lower NB/HT Clock with the CPU being higher at 3.7x ghz

I can run applications without crashing but I cant run Prime 95 with higher NB/HT clocks without BSOD's or it Crashing.

I think I am going to have to go with a water cooling setup.. I am seeing Voltage doesnt make as much as a difference in oc'n this chip as heat does.

I can get the same STABLE clocks on stock volts as I can with voltages up to 1.6v, which isn't past 3.74ghz.. And It is NOT dependant on the Operating system. now I can boot HIGHER Clocks in Windows 7 and run applications they just aren't stable. I am wandering if a bios update from asus would help.. Guess I'll just have to see when they come out with a new one..lol..

Is there anyone else on here with the same M.B. as me??

Patrick


I'm getting my friends crosshair II formula on friday
he's going intel core i7.
See what i can do friday.
Let you know and i'll post pics.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Well you have to realize that each OC has its own specific complexities... first and foremost, each CPU will have its own tendencies. Even steppings don't make two CPU's act the same... but they _will_ give light to trends. Then you have to take into consideration the motherboard, the RAM, the cooler... even the PSU. Its fine to try using someone else's settings, but you simply cannot expect the same results. Close, maybe, but not the same. Our small database shows that, but this has been a fact for a looooong time.









thanks man. Just frustrated thats all haha.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Week 48 here running on M3A32-MVP mobo able to hit 3.9 also..CPUZ in sig

did u have to drop your ram for that 3.9?


----------



## pun3D

Working on 250x15.5 now if it passes you can get the cpu-z. I am getting a new TIM soon so I will get the steppings then.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
did u have to drop your ram for that 3.9?

I had to RMA my tracers and thats all the ram I had here, so the testing began......waiting for my ram, so I get test out the PII again


----------



## skywarp00

stable pass!


----------



## skywarp00

just ran 3dmark. updated score now in my sig


----------



## Alwinp

Only 1 guy made it to 3.9 on air.
where's that 4.0 on air amd promised us?


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Only 1 guy made it to 3.9 on air.
where's that 4.0 on air amd promised us?


they are using am2+ motherboards.... I guess 4.0ghz and beyond will be done on am3 motherboards


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skugpezz*


they are using am2+ motherboards.... I guess 4.0ghz and beyond will be done on am3 motherboards


uhm, don't am2+ cpu's not fit on am3 boards?
They have 2 pins less, or is it the other way arround?

keeps confusing me


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

This is all I have gotten so far from day 1 of OC. Fully stable though.


----------



## skywarp00

kool man good stuff !

im trying for 3.8 now.


----------



## LangDu007

Skywarp, I see that you're pushing your CPU at another level than the last time. So, how your temperatures, room, idle and load doing?


----------



## skywarp00

ive just pushed again. now at 3.8 with x19 by 200. ive just also ran 3dmark and got 19879. temps seem the same as 3.7 as im using the same voltage on the vcore. idle seems to sit at 43-46 load is at highest 56/57.

I havent ran occt with this 3.8 yet but as u can see 3.7 was fine.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickVanHelden* 
AGREED!! I have seen more FPS in 3DMark06 at 3.6xghz with a high NB/HT Clock than I have a lower NB/HT Clock with the CPU being higher at 3.7x ghz

I can run applications without crashing but I cant run Prime 95 with higher NB/HT clocks without BSOD's or it Crashing.

I think I am going to have to go with a water cooling setup.. I am seeing Voltage doesnt make as much as a difference in oc'n this chip as heat does.

I can get the same STABLE clocks on stock volts as I can with voltages up to 1.6v, which isn't past 3.74ghz.. And It is NOT dependant on the Operating system. now I can boot HIGHER Clocks in Windows 7 and run applications they just aren't stable. I am wandering if a bios update from asus would help.. Guess I'll just have to see when they come out with a new one..lol..

Is there anyone else on here with the same M.B. as me??

Patrick

RunsCool has the same board, he's in the database.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
I do have to add that although it runs at 3900, it's not stable when I run OCCT or Prime95.
Both will result in a crash. Even with 1.55V. I have no Idea what to do next to get it stable, as I have read somewhere that 1.55V is max when on Air, I will not go any higher.

I added you to the bottom as "Not Stable"... if you can post me your best stable clock and settings I'll get you back up with the other stable clocks.


----------



## hxcnero

my think RAM is dying







and i think its the culprit of my OC. i ran memtest and got 4 errors. should i buy new ram?


----------



## skywarp00

update for the database:

3817mhz
19 x200
1.456vcore volts
nb volts stock
nb clock 2009.2mhz
Ht link 1808.5
ht volts stock


----------



## hxcnero

nice job skywarp. you stable at those settings?


----------



## robbo2

I'm ready to go got my new cooling system an ram will post some results soon running OCCT on 3.7 now


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
nice job skywarp. you stable at those settings?

stable assssssssss bro


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I'm ready to go got my new cooling system an ram will post some results soon running OCCT on 3.7 now









wooooot yeerrrr yaaaaaaaaaar bring it!!!


----------



## pun3D

Well I cant break 3.7 no matter what I do. 18.5 x 200, 250x15. Nothing man nothing =\\. I also noticed that for the 18.5 x 200 I only needed 1.4 Vcore and for the 250x15 needed 1.55. Also gained around 1000 points in 3dmarks06.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Got 3.7 stable and then hit the wall. Sure its my lame motherboard.


----------



## Shadows Renegade

after playing around for a bit, and getting a new board im sitting at 4.3 at 1.4v.

im using a 226w tec cooler now, combined with lcs to cool the tec.

cpu: 17x253=4301
NB/HT: 12x253=3036
cpuv/nbv @ 1.4
runs stable'ish at lower volts, but crashes after 2.5 hours of testing. bumped the volts up to 1.4 and no problems.

i have come to the same conclusion about the chips preferring it cold over heavily volted. ive played with multiple settings, without the tec i could get 4.3 aswell but it ran really hot 55+ so i backed it off and went out to buy tec equipment.

new board is a dfi 790fxb m2srh - this upgraded my south bridge, im assuming thats why im getting better clocks.

may i also add that i have my whole system on lcs now, however i have2 pa120.3 rads and 2 pa 120.2's all set up with a push+pull fan setup, so ive got lots of cooling. the tec just keeps temps more stable. 36 max load

edit: and yes this is all on a 64bit OS, although i found windows 7 more stable then vista


----------



## pun3D

All I can get out of her =\\.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


Got 3.7 stable and then hit the wall. Sure its my lame motherboard.


Nah, MSI makes good stuff. People with Gigabyte and DFI boards (myself included) are hitting the same wall. Still working on higher-FSB, lower Mult OC stability now. I'm also trying to see, if 3.6 is my max, how high I can get the NB to run at, for maximum performance.


----------



## hxcnero

i just found out one of my ram sticks is bad. so ima keep playing with 2GB of ram until i buy a new 2x2GB kit. was on 4x1GB of mushkin.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadows Renegade*


after playing around for a bit, and getting a new board im sitting at 4.3 at 1.4v.

im using a 226w tec cooler now, combined with lcs to cool the tec.

cpu: 17x253=4301
NB/HT: 12x253=3036
cpuv/nbv @ 1.4
runs stable'ish at lower volts, but crashes after 2.5 hours of testing. bumped the volts up to 1.4 and no problems.

i have come to the same conclusion about the chips preferring it cold over heavily volted. ive played with multiple settings, without the tec i could get 4.3 aswell but it ran really hot 55+ so i backed it off and went out to buy tec equipment.

new board is a dfi 790fxb m2srh - this upgraded my south bridge, im assuming thats why im getting better clocks.

may i also add that i have my whole system on lcs now, however i have2 pa120.3 rads and 2 pa 120.2's all set up with a push+pull fan setup, so ive got lots of cooling. the tec just keeps temps more stable. 36 max load

edit: and yes this is all on a 64bit OS, although i found windows 7 more stable then vista


I read that this is one of the best boards for the new PHII. Has the 2nd highest OC. I thinking about picking one up next paycheck.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Nah, MSI makes good stuff. People with Gigabyte and DFI boards (myself included) are hitting the same wall. Still working on higher-FSB, lower Mult OC stability now. I'm also trying to see, if 3.6 is my max, how high I can get the NB to run at, for maximum performance.


I just cant help but wonder if the SB600 on this board is maybe hampering the OC.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I read that this is one of the best boards for the new PHII. Has the 2nd highest OC. I thinking about picking one up next paycheck.

I just cant help but wonder if the SB600 on this board is maybe hampering the OC.


The 600 SB probably isn't helping, but considering plenty of people are hitting the same walls with various 790GX or 790FX boards with SB750, chances are your board isn't what's holding you back.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


i just found out one of my ram sticks is bad. so ima keep playing with 2GB of ram until i buy a new 2x2GB kit. was on 4x1GB of mushkin.


that sucks man. u should be ok after replacing em to push higher


----------



## pun3D

I read somewhere that the FX mother boards OC better then GP or GX boards.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I read somewhere that the FX mother boards OC better then GP or GX boards.


Ya, the FX was a bit better in most tests. Still the 790GX competes very well and costs less. Plus, I don't need full dual x16 Crossfire.


----------



## hxcnero

new stable oc @ 3.8. (19x200) 1.54 volts with vdroop it drops to [email protected]

1600mhz HT link @ 1.30 volts

200mhz NB link @ 1.35 volts

hopefully it stays this way when i get new RAM.

also im on vista home premium X64


----------



## skywarp00

u actualy add volts to the nb?


----------



## hxcnero

i upped it one notch to be safe is all.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Honestly, I have found in the past that I need not be Prime stable to be stable for everything I do. Thus, I am only going to Prime for 10 minutes to call it "stable". If it crashes while encoding audio files, while gaming, or while surfing the web, I will consider it instable. However, Prime stresses the CPU more than any real world application would, so I'm not too concerned with those results. However, I have now reached 3.7 GHz, instead of my 3.64 from before. Hopefully I can push it a little farther.


----------



## hxcnero

lol. i like your style of thinking.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


new stable oc @ 3.8. (19x200) 1.54 volts with vdroop it drops to [email protected]

1600mhz HT link @ 1.30 volts

200mhz NB link @ 1.35 volts

hopefully it stays this way when i get new RAM.

also im on vista home premium X64


i mite have to up some vcore volts, ive had problems trying to run pcmarkvantage(hangs)


----------



## oneluvballer21

Updated...


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Updated...


I'm in the water cooled section now







lol
Also my stepping is CACVC AC 0850DPMW


----------



## Mich_Wellington

I need your guys great wisdom and guidance....i am having some strange issues and im wondering if you guys could give some insight, i just got my phII 940 installed today, started off and ran it for about 4 hours while i did a raid to let it settle into its new home and everything was fine. now i tried overclocking and i am getting good overclocks my max overclock is 4.2 on my water but its not prime stable, it crashes as soon as i click start







my current stable overclock is 3.7ghz with a 18x multiplier and a 210 ref. clock

now that the background is covered, on to the issue......my Vcore volts are acting strange......i have it set in bios to 1.55 but as you can see in the screen shot....







the voltage is reading 1.6 in both PC Probe from asus and CpuZ im somewhat alarmed......so yea!!

P.S I see my temps at 61c that's after about 1 hour prime, i think i can drop the temps by cleaning my water block it looks like it has some buildup in it, perhaps i can make the 4.2 stable.


----------



## robbo2

Looks like you been running prime for more like 12 mins







what board do you have?


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Finaly 3.8 stable...
Everything stock except cpu vcore 1.55 and mp x19.
This vcore is my mobo's max so i'm gonna see how far I can push the NB next.
Right pic is idle temp.


----------



## Mich_Wellington

that screen shot is not of the prime run, but of my weird vCore voltage.


----------



## NCspecV81

I'm so tempted to grab this!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131361


----------



## XenoMopH

I c no reason why to....
M3a79T is almost the same board, as this board also uses DDR2. There are small changes compaired to the M3a79T, but I bet you sure wouldn't c it in OC results....


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Ok, The motherboard is a Asus M3A79-T Deluxe, and i have currently 4 x 1 GB Crucial Balistix 4.4.4.12 and 2 4870's in crossfire


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington*


Bla bla bla....photo...bla bla bla


I noticed the vcore in AOD too.
It seems to be that AOD only reads the BIOS VCore setting and not the current value. As the values in cpu-z and PC-Probe are correct.

I also can not get the system to be stable @ 3.8 or 3.9. I can do all kins of suff in windows, but as soon as I run OCCT or Prime95, it crashes after 20-30 seconds....
I had volts up to 1.55 on the VCore and NB, but the only result I got was a hot cpu when idle, but same load temps @ 55C...

Tried both OC by mp and HT-Bus, but the results are the same: crash!!

I'm out of ideas, and dunno what to do next. 4.0 is a no go, as it crashes when in Vista, even with 1.55V....

I hope some1 has new ideas for us to try, as I sure ran out of them


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington*


Ok, The motherboard is a Asus M3A79-T Deluxe, and i have currently 4 x 1 GB Crucial Balistix 4.4.4.12 and 2 4870's in crossfire



Just wish I could run my Tracers @ 1066 tho on this board all 4 sticks


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Well i am just curious to know why my vCore is so high when i have it set at 1.55.....is the asus power management on this board THAT bad?

BTW, nice to meet everyone here


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington*


Well i am just curious to know why my vCore is so high when i have it set at 1.55.....is the asus power management on this board THAT bad?

BTW, nice to meet everyone here










that board does seem to overvolt alittle more than what is set in the bios....Mine is the same way, in CPUZ.. but in AOD is says what I set it at in the bios


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Well Crap, i want my stable overclock volts to be at 1.5 if i can.....that means i should probably set it in bios at 1.45-47, also whats everyone getting on temps mine is at 35c idle and about 60c Prime


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington*


Well i am just curious to know why my vCore is so high when i have it set at 1.55.....is the asus power management on this board THAT bad?

BTW, nice to meet everyone here










I have a asus m3n-ht deluxe and when i overclock the fsb above 235 i get a extra 0.1 volt vcore so if i then set 1.4 in the bios i get 1.5120. And therefor my max is not 1.55 like i sad earlier but 1.66. It's just when i use the fsb to overclock I can't even get 3.6ghz stable. and I know about lowering all the multi's. Everything above 214 (fsb) is just unstable on this board.
BTW: Temps are normal llok at my previous pics to see load temps and idle temps.
idle is 32/33 load is 56/57

I have a question....I have a cpu nb voltage and a NB chip voltage.
If I raise the NB, I raise the cpu NB voltage.
Do I have to raise the chip voltage 2?
And I have a NF200 chip voltage? 
Like I sad I'm kinda new 2 this.....


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Got my NB @ 2800mhz

So far...
Cpu @ 3.8 ghz
MP x19, 200mhz
NB chip voltage 1.3 (Raised it just to be save. doesn''t seem to affect temps much)
CPU NB Voltage 1.45
CPU NB @ 2800
HT @ 1800 Stock volts
Ram @ 1066 5-5-5-18
Added My vantage score...

BTW: Fried My 4 gig's of ocz using my old 2 gigs now....2x 1gig 1066
will get 4 gig G.E.I.L 1066 tomorrow, 2getter with my Mobo.


----------



## Shadows Renegade

ive noticed fx boards are far superior to gx boards in overclocking on x64 based systems, loving the new clocks im able to attain now, i have had it over 4.5 however not stable enough, need to drop temps more to do it.

everything on these chips is about keeping it cold. not to cold, but cold enough to stay in the stable range.


----------



## Shadows Renegade

Bios Revision: 930
NB Voltage: 1.4
HT Voltage: 1.36
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4

just a small update so all the info on the main page is correct.


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadows Renegade* 
Bios Revision: 930
NB Voltage: 1.4
HT Voltage: 1.36
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.4

just a small update so all the info on the main page is correct.

What are your NB and HT set @?
And Dude 4.5 is awesome!!
Is it game stable?


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegeta Rage*


Got my NB @ 2800mhz

So far...
Cpu @ 3.8 ghz
MP x19, 200mhz
NB chip voltage 1.3 (Raised it just to be save. doesn''t seem to affect temps much)
CPU NB Voltage 1.45
CPU NB @ 2800
HT @ 1800 Stock volts
Ram @ 1066 5-5-5-18
Added My vantage score...

BTW: Fried My 4 gig's of ocz using my old 2 gigs now....2x 1gig 1066
will get 4 gig G.E.I.L 1066 tomorrow, 2getter with my Mobo.


My temps sit around 43-55loaded how bout you/everyone?


----------



## Mich_Wellington

What are you loading it with? i see a huge diff in temps if i'm running a different kind of load, with prime after a 30 min run today i was sitting at 53c, but with 3DMark Vantage after 2-3 runs followed by a gaming session of COD4 and COH (about 2 hours) i'm sitting at 44c.

my settings for these temps are 211 ref. clock and 19x multiplier at a 1.50vCore
Netting a 4.0Ghz

yesterday i was at 62c with a 210 ref. clock and a 18x multiplier at a 1.6vCore for a 3.7Ghz

i think i am going to do some more benches tonight after work and post some screen shots.....if i can get 4ghz stable with a vCore of 1.5 i think ill leave that as a 24/7 OC

Just Curious, in your guys opinion is this a safe voltage and temp range for a everyday OC?


----------



## skywarp00

my max temp was 59 on occt last night. it usualy creaps around 50-53 whilst gaming.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadows Renegade*


everything on these chips is about keeping it cold. not to cold, but cold enough to stay in the stable range.


I'm going to have to slightly disagree here. The chips do love the cold, but you can not get them cold enough. The colder you get these things the more frequency and stability you will achieve @ lower voltages.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

wow Amd's doin 4GHz where have I been at ?!


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington*


What are you loading it with? i see a huge diff in temps if i'm running a different kind of load, with prime after a 30 min run today i was sitting at 53c, but with 3DMark Vantage after 2-3 runs followed by a gaming session of COD4 and COH (about 2 hours) i'm sitting at 44c.

my settings for these temps are 211 ref. clock and 19x multiplier at a 1.50vCore
Netting a 4.0Ghz

yesterday i was at 62c with a 210 ref. clock and a 18x multiplier at a 1.6vCore for a 3.7Ghz

i think i am going to do some more benches tonight after work and post some screen shots.....if i can get 4ghz stable with a vCore of 1.5 i think ill leave that as a 24/7 OC

Just Curious, in your guys opinion is this a safe voltage and temp range for a everyday OC?


I am pretty certain you will not get 4GHz with just 1.5 vcore with just the stock cooler (at least from what your sig says). Up to 1.55 on good air cooling is fine, but again I would not use the stock cooler to do it.


----------



## robbo2

So here is where I am at. I can run 3.6 1.375 volts stable. 3.7 requires around 1.5 volts to stabilize an 3.8 no matter what windows won't even come close to loading an will just loop.


----------



## Mich_Wellington

LOL look at my sig again, this time Read it then Post your reply








I have a custom Danger Den WC setup with a PA 120.3 and a eheim 1250 pump, single loop on just the cpu.

P.S Ben your thread with the benches with the 9950 and the PHII was amazingly well done.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington* 
LOL look at my sig again, this time Read it then Post your reply








I have a custom Danger Den WC setup with a PA 120.3 and a eheim 1250 pump, single loop on just the cpu.

P.S Ben your thread with the benches with the 9950 and the PHII was amazingly well done.

LOL









For whatever reason my eyes kept going toward your GPU cooling. I even looked more than once just to make sure before I replied. So to answer your question, you will be fine with those volts.....









Thanks for the comment about the thread. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Were did you get a ES Deneb???!!??!!


----------



## BenBrown

From the person that started this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/42...enchmarks.html


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Hmm if i up my nb voltage maybe i can up my ref. clock to 215-220 and get a bus speed of 2Ghz.....

have you guys gotten good results from upping the nb volts?


----------



## Shadows Renegade

nb voltage being upped helps a little, not to much however.

@ NCspecV i couldn't tell you about phase change but i have noticed you can get far better overclocks as long as the temps are kept to a minimum.

i don't know how well your phase works for you, but tec is keeping me below 35ish degrees, cant say for sure how hot it is as i don't have a thermo probe to test it. id like to try phase, but either way anything over 4 im happy, cant wait to build an am3 version to see if i get any better clocks.


----------



## NCspecV81

The colder it is the more of an overclocking beast these become. My evap is reading approximately -52c on idle and around -40c on load priming @ 1.6v


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington* 
I need your guys great wisdom and guidance....i am having some strange issues and im wondering if you guys could give some insight, i just got my phII 940 installed today, started off and ran it for about 4 hours while i did a raid to let it settle into its new home and everything was fine. now i tried overclocking and i am getting good overclocks my max overclock is 4.2 on my water but its not prime stable, it crashes as soon as i click start







my current stable overclock is 3.7ghz with a 18x multiplier and a 210 ref. clock

now that the background is covered, on to the issue......my Vcore volts are acting strange......i have it set in bios to 1.55 but as you can see in the screen shot....







the voltage is reading 1.6 in both PC Probe from asus and CpuZ im somewhat alarmed......so yea!!

P.S I see my temps at 61c that's after about 1 hour prime, i think i can drop the temps by cleaning my water block it looks like it has some buildup in it, perhaps i can make the 4.2 stable.

If you send me all the info requested in the first post I'll add you to the database... or at least as much as possible (I know it was spread out in bits and pieces... but if you could lump it into one post I would appreciate it). And if you attach more pics, be sure to have them at a resolution we can read everything at.







Also, where in Seattle do you live?

As for the voltage, a lot of motherboards let you set the voltage on one place, and then add more voltage in another place (I think mine is called over-voltage or something)... I've had a few MB's that will start out with additional voltage already added... so I'll see 1.2V in what looks like the normal setting, but then an additional 200mV in the add-on, for a total of 1.4V, and like 1.38V after Vdroop. Check in your BIOS and see if you have an "over-voltage" setting in there that's adding extra voltage past what you think you're giving it. (And the numbers above are examples, but not from my specific system... I think mine started out with 100mV or 150mV added on.) Anyway, this could very easily be your answer... or not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
From the person that started this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/42...enchmarks.html

I never asked but I was curious if your ES chip was the same as that one... I knew he was talking about selling it, but I never found out who it was... only read up until maybe half way through. Glad you got it tho!!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The colder it is the more of an overclocking beast these become. My evap is reading approximately -52c on idle and around -40c on load priming @ 1.6v

Sorry to double post, but NC I see you got your best 3DM06 score with a QX9650 @ 4.6GHz... what did you get with the PhII at 4.6GHz...?


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
I never asked but I was curious if your ES chip was the same as that one... I knew he was talking about selling it, but I never found out who it was... only read up until maybe half way through. Glad you got it tho!!

I actually just sold that chip to another member here and purchased a retail chip with the same stepping as NC from another member here. I am curious if there is any difference between the two so we shall find out.


----------



## skywarp00

im thinking of giving this "lapping" thing a go this wknd. Any tips?


----------



## Shadows Renegade

i may have to give phase change a try, ive only ever done tec at tops for cooling, phase change is just harder to change parts on isnt it?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


im thinking of giving this "lapping" thing a go this wknd. Any tips?


Processor or heatsink? or both?


----------



## skywarp00

both man, the heatsink being the v8cooler


----------



## Drin

Great to hear people are still striving for higher oc's, and there's some very nice oc's done (good work skywarp btw on yours!) I'd post a proper reply, but as I have to head out very soon I just ducked in quickly to post.

Due to hardare failure, I'm out of the OC race at the moment. Killed two of my slipstreams (they really, really need to have them sleaved) and a ultra kaze, and the best backup fans I had were a tricool, and the stock noctua fan that comes with the U12-P. While a great fan for silent setups, the fact that it works at less than half the CFM of my slipstream spells obvious implicaqtions for my airbased setup. I'm also forced to use an 80mm fan rigged wth zipties to replace the third damaged fan.

4.0ghz probably would be possible, and I came close. I got 4.0ghz 40 minutes OCCT stable on 1.55v after 2 days of straight tweaking, before I went into a hsf mounting frenzy attempt to lower my temps (this is how I killed my fans). My ram while decent/good even considering its cost, is holding me back and making things difficult.

I'm not sure its even worth hitting 4.0ghz, considering the effot it was taking. My motherboard and bios has definite bugs, which I've discovered and will forward to ASUS (who knows if they will be interested). Aside from that, my motherboard has a weird issue of its own, in which it will not under any circumstances run my CF setup in x16. As I was cpu limited before, I never even bothered to try every possibilty to get it working, however after exhausting every single combination and doing more research than I care to do again, its not possible (at least for my particular board, might be faulty). Seeing this is the reason I even purchased this mobo, I may just replace it and try to hit 4.0ghz then. RMA'ing is not an option till I get a new board, as I have no deneb capable backup in the meantime.

Anyway once I get back I'll post some more screenshots/observations of the tests I was doing, might be interesting/helpful I'm not sure. Would actually be useful instead of my ranting, but after days of seeing very little to no progress due to a POS useless motherboard, only to kill my fans is disheartening to say the least.

Best of luck to the rest of you, and keep on going! When I return, I hope to see 4.0ghz air records, I know you can do it! And for NVspec well, I could not even guess what crazy oc's you'll reach







Thanks once again baller for keeping this thread updated, and hopefully you'll actually get to play with your hardware soon!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


im thinking of giving this "lapping" thing a go this wknd. Any tips?


I copied and pasted this from one of my other posts about this in another thread... so when you read it keep in mind it was directed towards someone else in a different thread...

"Wow, its never taken me more than 3 hours to lap a CPU... these days no more than a couple hours. Key is to keep rinsing the metal "dust" off the paper ... it essentially gets in the crevices in the sandpaper and prevents the grit from "digging" very far into the metal. I have a plastic bowl dedicated to this whole procedure, as my rinse bowl; after such use its basically contaminated. The less metal residue the faster it will sand the surface down. Personally, I take a full sheet of sandpaper and basically divide it into four "square" quadrants, working one quadrant at a time until it is well worn. Once all four are well used I work the center of the paper in a similarly sized zone... kind of a fifth quadrant. You get the max use out of each sheet that way. And I only use a circular motion, but that's just me. And yeah, rotate the CPU or cooler-block every now and then to make sure you aren't just wearing down one side/edge. As for applied force, I don't press toooo hard, but I certainly give it some force... just gotta be sure its an even downward force!

For a while I was going through a lot of different CPUs, lapping each one I touched... at least 12. And as for coolers, 8 so far that I can remember, but there could be another one or two I'm forgetting. Hence having a bowl I only use for lapping... all my lapping stuff has its own box.

EDIT: also, as for the mirror finish theory, the closer you have to a mirror finish, the less crevices and grooves you have on the surface... the idea of lapping is not only to remove the concavity/convexity, but to also revome microscopic grooves in the surface, which in essence gives you more metal-to-metal contact, or brings the two metal surfaces closer to each other on average (think on a microscopic level), which translates to better heat transfer. You know how two pieces of glass laid together will stick to each other when all the air is removed (via suction) from in between? Its because glass has that smooth of a surface, and less air can fit in between and act as a lubricant. Less air in between also means the two sheets of glass can get closer to each other on average. Same thing applies for a CPU and its cooler. While a mirror finish may not be 100% necessary, you certainly don't want to see any grooves on the surface... if you can see them, then you're not done lapping yet."

(http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post5081928)


----------



## oneluvballer21

Also, for TIM application:

"What you use makes a big difference, as stuff like AS5 have a soft goey-ness to them, where stuff like MX-2 and such are more "clay-like", or don't spread well. If you are going to lap your CPU/block, I recommend using AS5 or something with a similar consistency, because you can spread it very thin (my technique explained below), but if its not going to get lapped, then I would say MX-2 or shin-etsu is another route to take. I personally go for AS5 because I always lap my CPUs/blocks. If you take this route, here's what I believe to be the best way.

Take a bottle cap that has not been bent off the bottle, i.e. it was screwed off, and bend it in half so that the outer part of the cap stays on the outside and you have a smooth straight edge, slightly rounded side-to-side.... this is your applicator, the best you'll find/make. It'll allow you to spread your TIM evenly, get it very thin, and not scratch your CPU surface. I've tried this with MX-1 and shin-etsu, and its not very easy to get that thin layer this way. And if you have not lapped the CPU, then you may be dealing with a concave/convex surface, making it hard to know if you've spread it too thin, or not thin enough, hence why I always lap the CPU/block.

One thing I've been wanting to try is microwaving a small amount of MX-1 or shin-etsu to see if it might soften up enough to be more spreadable, but I haven't had the chance to try it since the thought popped into my little wheel box upstairs. But if that's the stuff you'll be using, then someone else might have the best application method...

EDIT: Also, assuming you have the lid on your CPU, spreading it over the edge shouldn't be a concern, so long as you get that thin layer on the top..."

(http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post5254656)


----------



## skywarp00

kool Drin thanks for the feedback man. I look foward to seeing your rig back together and push to the limit.


----------



## skywarp00

thanks baller, great tips indeedy! rep granted.


----------



## robbo2

Thats a bugger Drin an LOL!! at your avatar just looked closely at it. I nearly made a big mistake when i was moving my computer while it was going jammed the power cord into one of my yate loom high speed fans nearly got through it!!







Hate to see what they could do do a finger some covers might be the order of the day


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

@skywarp00, just youtube that shiz, bunch of vids on there.


----------



## Mich_Wellington

well **** (will i get yelled at for saying ****?) .......meh......anyhow i think my old and venerable crucial ram has bit the dust....i was pushing it just trying to find my max bootable OC i was at 18x witha 235 ref. clock as my highest boot up, but then i got a memory error with a lovely BSOD when i clicked on 3dMark, now im getting BSOD's right and left









i have 30 mins to run down to frys in renton ( about 5 min from my house)
what should i get?


----------



## robbo2

Dominators


----------



## pun3D

Im hoping this IC Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound helps out with my temps. mayb it will help me Oc a lil better. I dont think my temps are that crazy high 53 on load is about what I am getting.


----------



## hxcnero

WOOO. so i just got a FOXCONN A79A-S. so ill see what i can do with it ^.^ selling my 790GX to a friend.


----------



## pun3D

-it seems apparent that it requires less voltage at the same CPU clock speed if you get there through a higher reference clock, which in theory should give you more headroom via more voltage to play with. This is not 100% confirmed, but trends are leaning this way.

This is not true with my mother board. With the muliplier at 18.5 x 200 I only need +.075 added to the vcore. When I go with the higher FSB like 250x15 I need to add +.200 to .225.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


-it seems apparent that it requires less voltage at the same CPU clock speed if you get there through a higher reference clock, which in theory should give you more headroom via more voltage to play with. This is not 100% confirmed, but trends are leaning this way.

This is not true with my mother board. With the muliplier at 18.5 x 200 I only need +.075 added to the vcore. When I go with the higher FSB like 250x15 I need to add +.200 to .225.


Huh... well what have others been needing to use for CPU voltage when OCing by multi versus reference clock to the same CPU clock? I thought we had a trend going there, but maybe not. So what are you guys experiencing??

@Drin... that sucks man. You'll be back on your feet soon enough though!

As for me, with a little kind pushing and "why not do this..." from Shadows Renegade, I decided to set up my new PhII rig in an old case with the stock cooling just to make sure I could get it all set up. So, its all good in the hood now! I won't be OCing that system just yet, as I would like to start on it once I get the WC system all hooked up on it in my big case, but this gives me some ease of mind about taking apart my "previous" main rig (the one I'm on now... the PhII is in the other room taking a nap). Anyway, I have to move a bunch of stuff in my place tomorrow to get ready for my friend to move in, but if I get it all done in time I'll start disassembling this baby and maybe start putting the PhII system all together with the WC stuff. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Huh... well what have others been needing to use for CPU voltage when OCing by multi versus reference clock to the same CPU clock? I thought we had a trend going there, but maybe not. So what are you guys experiencing??


For me it took about the same voltage either wasy, maybe a pinch less (0.0125) when using the reference clock.

I still needing better cooling before I try to get any higher than 3528MHz







Right now, I'm at 3.5GHz with NB at 2.6GHz and HT at 2.4GHz (going to try to get HT to 2.6GHz also).

Also, for some off reason, something I have never been able to do with my 9850 and 940 (at first) was run 8GB of memory at rated settings of 5-5-5-15, 1066MHz, at 2.1V. Now it seems to be running flawless, don't really know what I did to make it work


----------



## Alwinp

so the avarage OC seems to be 3.7.
is there any reason why?
All these oc's are done on 790fx boards.
and we cant am2+ cpu's on am3, right? or is it the other way arround.

Quote:

for future buyers, please understand that all the work so far has been done mostly with "standard" motherboard BIOS's... the manufacturers should optimize their respective BIOS's for the Phenom II given some time. Likewise, the OS's we're working with are in the same boat, and its possible that there could be a future patch that would help stabilize higher OC's or return better benchmark results (remember AMD dual-core optimizer...?).
Could someone explain to me what "standard" bios means?
Afaik they DID update the bios on new boards to support am2 cpu's, doesn't that mean it works and thats all there is to it?


----------



## NCspecV81

I think I'm having issues with cpu power circuitry. Seems like further incrases in vcore past 1.65v leads to a lot of instability, even for clocks that are stable at much lower voltage. I may make an upgrade to a future board that provides a lot of muscle in this area. I'll be looking around as I have an LN2 pot and a trigger finger that wants to hit 1.9v vcore =o).


----------



## XenoMopH

Finally, after hours of testing!
OCCT stable: 









CPU: Phenom II 940BE
CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851 APMW
Revision: n/a yet
Max CPU clock speed: 3795MHz
Reference clock: 230
Multiplier: 16.5
CPU voltage: 1.52V
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3V
Northbridge clock +voltage: 2530MHz 1.20V (auto)
HTT link speed and voltage: 2530MHz 1.2V (auto)
Motherboard: ASUS M3A79T-Deluxe
BIOS: 6002
Type of cooling: Coolermaster Hyper Z600

It hits 54C and And 1.55V under load.
It seems to be the PH2 likes high ht and NB speeds









Edit: cpu-z validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491197


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I think I'm having issues with cpu power circuitry. Seems like further incrases in vcore past 1.65v leads to a lot of instability, even for clocks that are stable at much lower voltage. I may make an upgrade to a future board that provides a lot of muscle in this area. I'll be looking around as I have an LN2 pot and a trigger finger that wants to hit 1.9v vcore =o).


That may not be your board. Even at 3.6 GHz, which was perfectly stable around 1.48V, it would BSOD after a few minutes in prime when I set the voltage to 1.66V


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


That may not be your board. Even at 3.6 GHz, which was perfectly stable around 1.48V, it would BSOD after a few minutes in prime when I set the voltage to 1.66V


That is a perfect example of componentry being unable to provide stable volts or being over-capcitated. I'm still around -50c on the evap @ that voltage with cool ambients and there shold not be any temp issues at low clocks. The board becomes entirely unstable around 1.65v regardless of speed. In fact, generally the most common BSOD that you may encounter if your CPU does not have enough volts is the 0x00000124, but these are randomly different for me. You have to remember this is a new realm of overclocking for amd processors and past standards on cpu power circuitry may not be ample for higher voltages and clocks on the phenom II's.


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
That is a perfect example of componentry being unable to provide stable volts. I'm still around -50c on the evap @ that voltage with cool ambients and there shold not be any temp issues at low clocks. The board becomes entirely unstable around 1.65v regardless of speed. In fact, generally the most common BSOD that you may encounter if your CPU does not have enough volts is the 0x00000124, but these are randomly different for me. You have to remember this is a new realm of overclocking for amd processors and recent standards on cpu power circuitry may not be ample for higher voltages and clocks.

Your best bet is probably an asus M3A79t or an M4A79.

My DFI (well, before it died) started to crap out at 1.6 V.


----------



## pun3D

Is it still important to keep the HT at or under 2ghz still? I just tested 250x15 vs 200x18.5 with 3dmarks06. the 250x15 got 200398 the 200x18.5 got 20102.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Is it still important to keep the HT at or under 2ghz still? I just tested 250x15 vs 200x18.5 with 3dmarks06. the 250x15 got 200398 the 200x18.5 got 20102.


I've noticed that the closer you can keep the HT to 1800mhz the faster it actually is, in conjunction with a high NB frequency.


----------



## XenoMopH

Well, I raised mine to 2500 (upped by mp) seems to be a bit more stable in my case.
I couldn't pass 3800 atany cost, but after trial and error, I finally got at at 3800MHz stable.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Well, I raised mine to 2500 (upped by mp) seems to be a bit more stable in my case.
I couldn't pass 3800 atany cost, but after trial and error, I finally got at at 3800MHz stable.


He's talking about HT Link, not NB frequency.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I've noticed that the closer you can keep the HT to 1800mhz the faster it actually is, in conjunction with a high NB frequency.



ill try this and see what my 3dmark is then. what determines the htlink? i had it set to 1.8 but was reading 2.25.


----------



## NCspecV81

There is a cpu-nb ht link multiplier. I don't know what it's called on your board, but the default multi is 8. I usually drop mine down to 6 or 7 depending on how high I'm clockng and what test I'm running.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


There is a cpu-nb ht link multiplier. I don't know what it's called on your board, but the default multi is 8. I usually drop mine down to 6 or 7 depending on how high I'm clockng and what test I'm running.



thanks i only ask cause i am not home. see if it helps my oc or 3d scores.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


There is a cpu-nb ht link multiplier. I don't know what it's called on your board, *but the default multi is 8*. I usually drop mine down to 6 or 7 depending on how high I'm clockng and what test I'm running.


Default is 9 (9x200=1800)... Just wanted to clarify this so nobody gets confused


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Default is 9 (9x200=1800)... Just wanted to clarify this so nobody gets confused










DOH!' Stupid me! I was one off!


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
He's talking about HT Link, not NB frequency.

Where do you c I'm talking about the NB?...








I only said I raised mine...yeah, upped my NB freq. with the MP, and I have set the HT-Link speed to auto, so it's the same as the NB...

In the Asus bios you can select the HT-Link speed only and not a HT-MP...
So I could set it back to 1800 if I whish.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Got my NB running at 2100 now, with the CPU at 3.6

What apps should I use to bench my CPU, since my video card will ruin most 3DMark scores?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Where do you c I'm talking about the NB?...









Because you made reference to 2500mhz... and that is an obsurdly high, unnecessary clock on the HT Link. I would be skeptical even if 2500mhz could be obtained on the HT Link and it actually be stable what-so-ever.

Also your cpu-z link only suggests you are running a 1900mhz HT Link. That leads me to believe you have no idea what clock you were talking about really. No big deal though, just that you were confused with terminologies of the clock speeds.


----------



## robbo2

ok all the details of my overclock
type : 940BE
stepping : CACV AC 0850DPMW
revision : 2
clock : 200 x 18
vcore : 1.4375
cpu - nb : auto
nb clock : auto 
ht link 1800 voltage auto
mobo : asus m3n-ht deluxe
bios : 1602
cooling : water

cpu-z ss included


----------



## hxcnero

so far with the new board i cant get 3.8 stable. but so far im at 3718(18.5x201) 
@ 1.488V

my HT link is at 1809mhz @ 1.35V

my NB link is at 2613MHZ @ like 1.9. (i dont know why the NB voltage is so high on this board. it defaults at like 1.8)

new MOBO is a FoxConn A79A-S
using bios 782F1P06 released on january 13ish.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Because you made reference to 2500mhz... and that is an obsurdly high, unnecessary clock on the HT Link. I would be skeptical even if 2500mhz could be obtained on the HT Link and it actually be stable what-so-ever.

Also your cpu-z link only suggests you are running a 1900mhz HT Link. That leads me to believe you have no idea what clock you were talking about really. No big deal though, just that you were confused with terminologies of the clock speeds.


I c you haven't read all previous posts ...
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/44...ml#post5402749

@above....lower your NB-Multi...(if possible on ur board)


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


I c you haven't read all previous posts ...
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/44...ml#post5402749

@above....lower your NB-Multi...(if possible on ur board)



my apologies, but imho you would fair better with it as close to 1800mhz as possible.


----------



## XenoMopH

Well, strange this is....I couldn't get it stable @ stock settings at all.
I have tried alot of combinations, higher VCore, loosened DDR/ HT link or NB link, MP OC only, HT bus OC with different cpu-MP...But all I got was crashes. THis OC seems to work and seems to be stable in OCCT.

My 940 is not a really greate batch from what I have seen sofar. I need to add 0.05V just to gain 58MHz (from 3737 to 3795)!! That's alot if I may say so.

Edit:
BTW..no hard feelings


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Well some major revisions today, got me some new ram 2x2 now instead of 4x1, Also i took my waterblock and polished the hell out of it as well as re-configured my loop, now i am testing to see what i can get on a OC so far im at 3.825 @ 1.55vCore with a 225 ref. 17x multi. and a nb speed of 2025 and a HT link at 1.8 so far its stable at 51c for ~30 min








lets hope i can hit 4.0 stable









P.S im an IDIOT!! i had my waterblock off......i didn't write down my stepping


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Well, strange this is....I couldn't get it stable @ stock settings at all.
I have tried alot of combinations, higher VCore, loosened DDR/ HT link or NB link, MP OC only, HT bus OC with different cpu-MP...But all I got was crashes. THis OC seems to work and seems to be stable in OCCT.

My 940 is not a really greate batch from what I have seen sofar. I need to add 0.05V just to gain 58MHz (from 3737 to 3795)!! That's alot if I may say so.

Edit:
BTW..no hard feelings









Whats your batch number? try CMOS, reset everything


----------



## XenoMopH

CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851 APMW (2 pages back)...

I can try that again, clear cmos and start all over from scratch.
I can hit 3737 with 1.47V (where others get it with just 1.37V), I can hit 3800 or 3900, but they just don't pass OCCT or Prime95 and just crash







.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Whats your batch number? try CMOS, reset everything

Your supposed to reset your CMOS after changing/upgrading any components right? just clearing that up cause I read that somewhere and if so I need to get to clearing.


----------



## oneluvballer21

OT, but I just want to comment on the glories of Wireless-N... First, with my new rig I have a Netgear Rangemax Next Wireless-N card to go with my Rangemax Next Wireless-N router... I was downloading at up to 2mb/sec from the nVidia website. Now my past sig rig, which I'm on now, uses a Netgear Wireless-G card, and when my ex still lived here I was DLing from her router/internet @ 250-300Kb/sec max, and it was on the other side of the wall... now, with the Wireless-N router a lot further away, as well as on the other side of a wall, I was getting up to 1.7mb/sec downloading the same file from nVidia. Granted, one difference is also that we were using a DSL connection before, and now I have a cable connection, and that makes a big difference, but I've never downloaded files at those speeds with this wireless-G card on cable connections in the past, even when the router was under the table. I was gonna buy a second Wireless-N card for my backup gamer, but now I don't think its quite so necessary! I'm lovin' it!!

Also, will update later, just hopped on momentarily to vent my happiness, shall we say.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Sorry, have to double post! MORE happiness!!!! Just got emails from EVGA letting me know I can now make my step up to two GTX 295's! Super stoked I am!


----------



## pun3D

I think my cpu heat goes thru the roof and I cannot play games with 250x15. Unless I crank my Ultra Kaze up it was the only way I could even pass 3dmark06 before.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Just noticed something... robbo2, danielackerman, and Vegeta Rage, you are all at 18x 200, seemingly stuck (correct?), and you are all also on the ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe board. Maybe this is a coincidence, maybe not. You guys may have similar board limitations, whatever they could be... so in case one of you figures something out, keep an eye on each other.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Just noticed something... robbo2, danielackerman, and Vegeta Rage, you are all at 18x 200, seemingly stuck (correct?), and you are all also on the ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe board. Maybe this is a coincidence, maybe not. You guys may have similar board limitations, whatever they could be... so in case one of you figures something out, keep an eye on each other.









Lol I am man! I can get 3.7 but needs 1.5 volts to stabilize an for the extra 100mhz the heat isn't worth it. Any other combination to try 3.8 windows just won't boot for me. I notice one guy did get 3.8 but that was on 32 bit so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## viiron

New to the forum, but have been following the thread and thought I would add my results so far to the chart.

Stepping: CACVC AC (really don't feel like taking it out to see the rest)
Type: 940
CPU CLOCK: 3840
METHOD: 16x240
CPU Volts: 1.58 in BIOS
CPU-NB Volts: stock
NB CLOCK: 2160
NB Volts: 1.14 (assuming you mean Core/PCI-E Voltage)
HT-Link: 2160
HT Volts: 1.22
MOTHERBOARD: ASUS M3A79-T
MB BIOS 602
COOLING: WC
OS: Vista Ultimate x86

This setup passed 1hr OCCT. Funny thing is...I can boot into Vista @ 3.9 & 4.0 (with lower voltage at that) and it seems stable...but after I start OCCT, it's good for nothing more than a 60 second count down to BSOD. I'm guessing cooling plays a big part in that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491483


----------



## gsk3rd

Well I have had my 940 up to 4.0 unstable and 3.9 unstable. Both last about a minute or two and then bsod. I Will be posting up my specs tomorrow but I had some questions. Does having a higher FSB lower multi yield better cpu performance? Or does it matter. My current super pi score is 18.565 secs. I would love to break into the 17s. thxs.


----------



## viiron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Well I have had my 940 up to 4.0 unstable and 3.9 unstable. Both last about a minute or two and then bsod. I Will be posting up my specs tomorrow but I had some questions. Does having a higher FSB lower multi yield better cpu performance? Or does it matter. My current super pi score is 18.565 secs. I would love to break into the 17s. thxs.

My current super pi score is 17s


















I haven't tested the difference.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viiron* 
My current super pi score is 17s


















I haven't tested the difference.

Your also on water at 1.6 volts. My chip doesnt seem to like me touching the fsb that much. most of my tests tonight have bsod. the multipliers have been mostly stable. Hitting 4gs is my goal stable enough to run 3dmark06, vantage and super pi.


----------



## viiron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Your also on water at 1.6 volts. My chip doesnt seem to like me touching the fsb that much. most of my tests tonight have bsod. the multipliers have been mostly stable. Hitting 4gs is my goal stable enough to run 3dmark06, vantage and super pi.

True. Out of curiosity I just ran super pi at 4ghz and it didn't make a difference. If ONLY I could make this OCCT stable, with the same volts...










sigh...if only...


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Atleast you got it to boot.


----------



## viiron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 
Atleast you got it to boot.

Yea booting isn't the issue. I can even do normal everyday tasks...no problem. It's only when I stress all four cores at once that it craps out on me.


----------



## skywarp00

h20 boys: your cpu's lookin sweet guys. try for over 4ghz? nice temps there so should be able if volts arent stoping u?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *viiron* 
Yea booting isn't the issue. I can even do normal everyday tasks...no problem. It's only when I stress all four cores at once that it craps out on me.

yea thats how 3.9 is for me. I can play games do anything but run 3dmark06 and run prime or occt. Will bsod in a heart beat. 4.0 is the same but cant play games.

I was able to run super pi at 4.0. I got 17.8s. I will not settle for anything less than 4.0 on air with this cpu.


----------



## gsk3rd

More questions.

How do you turn down the nb freq on the m3a79-t board. I can get the ht link down but i can not find the nb freq.

Also in AOD there are the voltage settings:
CPU VID
NB VID
DDR Volt
NB Volt
HT Volt
SB Volt

What is the difference between the NB VID and the NB Volt? The NB VID has a ceiling of 1.55 which matches the CPU VID. The NB volt has a ceiling of 1.40.


----------



## RotaryKnight

I just got mines yesterday, and after some startup troubles it seems to be running good, or atleast stable.

Motherboard gigabyte ma790gp ds4h bios version F3
amd 940 be revision rb-c2
Stepping : cacvc ac 0850dpcw
240 fsbx16 multi at 3.84ghz on Air cooling
vcore is at 1.52, northbridge is at 1.375, memcore is at 2.2

NB freq an HT link is at 2160mhz
im on windows xp 32bit pro sp2

Ill post sme screen shots later one, I only got cpuz validation so far
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491788


----------



## viiron

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


More questions.

How do you turn down the nb freq on the m3a79-t board. I can get the ht link down but i can not find the nb freq.

Also in AOD there are the voltage settings:
CPU VID
NB VID
DDR Volt
NB Volt
HT Volt
SB Volt

What is the difference between the NB VID and the NB Volt? The NB VID has a ceiling of 1.55 which matches the CPU VID. The NB volt has a ceiling of 1.40.


On the M3A79-T it's called Processor-NB Multiplier. Not sure about the NB Vid/Voltage Thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


h20 boys: your cpu's lookin sweet guys. try for over 4ghz? nice temps there so should be able if volts arent stoping u?


I seem to have hit a wall both FSB wise, and voltage wise. I say seems because I still have hope there's more I can do heh.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


I just got mines yesterday, and after some startup troubles it seems to be running good, or atleast stable.

Motherboard gigabyte ma790gp ds4h bios version F3
amd 940 be revision rb-c2
Stepping : cacvc ac 0850dpcw
240 fsbx16 multi at 3.84ghz on Air cooling
vcore is at 1.52, northbridge is at 1.375, memcore is at 2.2

NB freq an HT link is at 2160mhz
im on windows xp 32bit pro sp2

Ill post sme screen shots later one, I only got cpuz validation so far
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491788


And on air...*slaps forehead". I always seem to get the chips that were made on Friday.







Nice work though!


----------



## RotaryKnight

thx for the comment viiron

My idle temps are pretty normal though at that speed. On load its hovering between 54-56c

A little update here.
I finally reached 3.91ghz stable, atleast stable to me with 8 game benchmarks and orthos for 2 hours.
206fsb x 19 multi vcore is at 1.55
everything else is the same except for ht link which is now at 1.85ghz same with NB freq
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491924


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
thx for the comment viiron

My idle temps are pretty normal though at that speed. On load its hovering between 54-56c

A little update here.
I finally reached 3.91ghz stable, atleast stable to me with 8 game benchmarks and orthos for 2 hours.
206fsb x 19 multi vcore is at 1.55
everything else is the same except for ht link which is now at 1.85ghz same with NB freq
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491924

what other setting are your running besides 206x19 and cpu volts at 1.55? i would love to get 3.9 stable like yourself.

+ rep for the help.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
thx for the comment viiron

My idle temps are pretty normal though at that speed. On load its hovering between 54-56c

A little update here.
I finally reached 3.91ghz stable, atleast stable to me with 8 game benchmarks and orthos for 2 hours.
206fsb x 19 multi vcore is at 1.55
everything else is the same except for ht link which is now at 1.85ghz same with NB freq
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491924

Flyers fan by any chance? We have the same motherboard. I cant get mine as high as you though.


----------



## oblivion.sky

finally! i hit 4.0









vcore 1.5625
multi 17.50
fsb 230
ht link 1.8 ghz
nb volt auto
sb volt auto
mem volt 2.00
mem freq 800 mhz
mem timing auto

stable for 30 mins prime 95

loads 49C idles at 33C








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492041


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
I just got mines yesterday, and after some startup troubles it seems to be running good, or atleast stable.

Motherboard gigabyte ma790gp ds4h bios version F3
amd 940 be revision rb-c2
Stepping : cacvc ac 0850dpcw
240 fsbx16 multi at 3.84ghz on Air cooling
vcore is at 1.52, northbridge is at 1.375, memcore is at 2.2

NB freq an HT link is at 2160mhz
im on windows xp 32bit pro sp2

Ill post sme screen shots later one, I only got cpuz validation so far
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491788

Kool bro. Why so much voltage to the NB? ive only added 0.25 extra to the NB for my clockin.


----------



## gsk3rd

Well I have another question. What makes a CPU stable. temperature or clock? At 4.0 I am running about 38c idle and __ load.......i dont know cause it always bsod as soon as I put anything over 75% load. It will run superpi no problem but anything more than that. bsod.


----------



## skywarp00

thats a weird one. could be ram frequency?


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


what other setting are your running besides 206x19 and cpu volts at 1.55? i would love to get 3.9 stable like yourself.

+ rep for the help.


Heres some screenshots





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491924


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Well I have another question. What makes a CPU stable. temperature or clock? At 4.0 I am running about 38c idle and __ load.......i dont know cause it always bsod as soon as I put anything over 75% load. It will run superpi no problem but anything more than that. bsod.


temps are going too high for it to be stable. happens to me all the time. get better cooling


----------



## RotaryKnight

yep, gotta keep it cool.
I hit 4ghz also, but when I was priming I was looking at the temps and I seen it going above 60c....and it bsod on me. I was wondering though if I hit it again, can I run some gaming benches and see if it pass that. But the temps are what worries me. Then again, maybe amd created this chip to withstand some heat







I mean, people are hitting above 1.575 volts like nothing to get above 3.8ghz and its doing fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Flyers fan by any chance? We have the same motherboard. I cant get mine as high as you though.


I was back in the late 90s when they made it to the stanley cup







thats about it though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


Kool bro. Why so much voltage to the NB? ive only added 0.25 extra to the NB for my clockin.


I lowered it after seeing it didnt affect the stability. im at 1.35 right now 1.325 might do it but I havent tested that yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion.sky*


finally! i hit 4.0









vcore 1.5625
multi 17.50
fsb 230
ht link 1.8 ghz
nb volt auto
sb volt auto
mem volt 2.00
mem freq 800 mhz
mem timing auto

stable for 30 mins prime 95

loads 49C idles at 33C








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492041










Thats awesome. Mines failed at 4ghz in under a minute lol.
If I only had some watercooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491898


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*


temps are going too high for it to be stable. happens to me all the time. get better cooling










so your telling me that within seconds the processor temp is going from 38c to 61c. Sorry I think it is just a matter of tweaking the system.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


Heres some screenshots





http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491924


thxs man. +rep!


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


thxs man. +rep!


rep granted indeed. Seems like a nice oc. Thanks heaps for posting the bios. Let ya know how mine rides.


----------



## skywarp00

Rotary: let us know if u can get 4.0ghz to stable. U might not be able to run occt or prime due to the temps but u should be able to pull some gaming and other benchmarks to test stable? What im saying is u dont "realy" have to stress 100% to see if its stable. I know most of you will think diff but day to day use i dont have any apps that use 100% so should never be seeing those temps.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


I was back in the late 90s when they made it to the stanley cup







thats about it though.


Oh man come back to the light.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


Rotary: let us know if u can get 4.0ghz to stable. U might not be able to run occt or prime due to the temps but u should be able to pull some gaming and other benchmarks to test stable? What im saying is u dont "realy" have to stress 100% to see if its stable. I know most of you will think diff but day to day use i dont have any apps that use 100% so should never be seeing those temps.


I have to agree with you skywarp. though those tests are beasts, I generally use 3dmark06, Vantage, super pi and gaming to determine if a clock is stable. I do not run my cpu at max OC 24/7 anyways.


----------



## skywarp00

thanks man. I usualy do a 3dmark every oc to determine too.


----------



## Raiderman

CACVC AC 0849APAW

I think I will be able to get a little higher.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492142


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raiderman* 
CACVC AC 0849APAW

I think I will be able to get a little higher.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492142

whats your temps?


----------



## Raiderman

Idle at 39c load at 55c. I think my tec is malfuctioning, been thinking about that CM V8, how is it?


----------



## skywarp00

its goodly. gaming sits around 50 Ive attached another thermaltake 120mm to the side of it for more cooling. i still need to lap it and the cpu for better temps though.


----------



## Raiderman

So you havent lapped it yet? Or are you saying that if you hadnt lapped it the temps would be higher?


----------



## skywarp00

i need to lap it. doin it this week. should see a drop in the c's


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

^^ Take pics


----------



## Raiderman

Ahh, ya that should help a little. Ive come really close to pressing that "checkout" button for the V8.


----------



## Raiderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


^^ Take pics


Take pics of the system or the lapping?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

The lap before and after.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


Rotary: let us know if u can get 4.0ghz to stable. U might not be able to run occt or prime due to the temps but u should be able to pull some gaming and other benchmarks to test stable? What im saying is u dont "realy" have to stress 100% to see if its stable. I know most of you will think diff but day to day use i dont have any apps that use 100% so should never be seeing those temps.


I will try









I usually try to go for the highest oc I can possibly get while it being stable for gaming. Torture test like prime I dont really care for when I get the highest stability for gaming, that is untill I do get that high, I will torture test at a speed that I can use everyday.

If I get to 4.1ghz and its cool while gaming, then I will go back down to about 3.8-3.9 and torture test for 24/7 stability.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


I will try









I usually try to go for the highest oc I can possibly get while it being stable for gaming. Torture test like prime I dont really care for when I get the highest stability for gaming, that is untill I do get that high, I will torture test at a speed that I can use everyday.

If I get to 4.1ghz and its cool while gaming, then I will go back down to about 3.8-3.9 and torture test for 24/7 stability.


What temps are you getting for your Xig?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I was at 53 full load @3.7

just throwing that out there. Backed it down to 3.6 cause it was acting a little funny. Think I may have to adjust ram.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I was at 53 full load @3.7

just throwing that out there. Backed it down to 3.6 cause it was acting a little funny. Think I may have to adjust ram.


That is what I am getting too. the 53 on load. I cant belive it wont let me push it more.


----------



## skywarp00

post with what happens rotary. looking foward to the result


----------



## skywarp00

pun3d i have the same board as u. Im @ 3.8. not sure whats stopping u?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


That is what I am getting too. the 53 on load. I cant belive it wont let me push it more.


Yeah mine doesn't want to go further either. Not sure whats wrong.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


pun3d i have the same board as u. Im @ 3.8. not sure whats stopping u?


Im not sure I get different BSODs when I got 3.8. Must be something I am doing wrong.


----------



## skywarp00

try cpu clock x19
nb x10
mem controller volt auto
cpu host controller auto
cpu freq 200
pcie 100
ht link 1.8
mem clock manual
mem clock x4.00
system voltage control manual
cpu voltage control normal
cpu vcore 1.50
nb add 0.25 volts

Ensure you are running bios F6


----------



## pun3D

We dont have the same exact board but I will try your settings and see what happens. Why should I drop my 1066 to 800, if im not touching the FSB?


----------



## skywarp00

soz didnt see that. leave the ram on 1066


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
We dont have the same exact board but I will try your settings and see what happens. Why should I drop my 1066 to 800, if im not touching the FSB?

Yeah only mess with the RAM if your upping the bus.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 
Yeah only mess with the RAM if your upping the bus.

Yea when I do the fsb I drop it down to 800 speed.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
What temps are you getting for your Xig?

on load im getting 54-57c
but thats with a stock 1283. Ill be ordering two ultra kaze this week when I get paid to replace the stock fan and to use the other one as a case fan.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I wish the 1283 would vertically mount.


----------



## skywarp00

thers a new idea haha, vertically mounted graphic cards. hmmmmmmm


----------



## skywarp00

should we make a Phenom II club?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 
I wish the 1283 would vertically mount.

As long as you have a fan ontop of the case whats the difference. Couldn't you buy the cross bow and then you can do it that way. I have the Antec 1200 so it doesn't matter which way i point it.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
should we make a Phenom II club?

Ah yeeeeeeaaaaaaaa.


----------



## oblivion.sky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
yep, gotta keep it cool.
I hit 4ghz also, but when I was priming I was looking at the temps and I seen it going above 60c....and it bsod on me. I was wondering though if I hit it again, can I run some gaming benches and see if it pass that. But the temps are what worries me. Then again, maybe amd created this chip to withstand some heat







I mean, people are hitting above 1.575 volts like nothing to get above 3.8ghz and its doing fine.

I was back in the late 90s when they made it to the stanley cup







thats about it though.

I lowered it after seeing it didnt affect the stability. im at 1.35 right now 1.325 might do it but I havent tested that yet.

Thats awesome. Mines failed at 4ghz in under a minute lol.
If I only had some watercooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491898










yeah but then i settled for 3.850 ghz and primed it for an hour no bsod...

loads 52C though..


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
As long as you have a fan ontop of the case whats the difference. Couldn't you buy the cross bow and then you can do it that way. I have the Antec 1200 so it doesn't matter which way i point it.

It does matter if your running ram as tall as dominators. It won't fit at all


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Ah yeeeeeeaaaaaaaa.


what he said.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


More questions.

How do you turn down the nb freq on the m3a79-t board. I can get the ht link down but i can not find the nb freq.

Also in AOD there are the voltage settings:
CPU VID
NB VID
DDR Volt
NB Volt
HT Volt
SB Volt

What is the difference between the NB VID and the NB Volt? The NB VID has a ceiling of 1.55 which matches the CPU VID. The NB volt has a ceiling of 1.40.


Anyone got any knowledge for me?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


As long as you have a fan ontop of the case whats the difference. Couldn't you buy the cross bow and then you can do it that way. I have the Antec 1200 so it doesn't matter which way i point it.


The only reason is cause I have mine mounted horizontally and blow up towards exhaust and there is like 1 inch between my ultra kaze and graphics card. Seems like it would have more air to push if it were vertically. I think I may remount and get it to blow downwards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


should we make a Phenom II club?


Fo sho I been looking for one.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
should we make a Phenom II club?

Yeah but have a minimum clock! an don't say 3.7 so I can't join


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

3.6 would be good seeing I installed my 940 bumped the multi and voltage a tad and 3.6 with no problem.


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
More questions.

How do you turn down the nb freq on the m3a79-t board. I can get the ht link down but i can not find the nb freq.

Also in AOD there are the voltage settings:
CPU VID
NB VID
DDR Volt
NB Volt
HT Volt
SB Volt

What is the difference between the NB VID and the NB Volt? The NB VID has a ceiling of 1.55 which matches the CPU VID. The NB volt has a ceiling of 1.40.

Anyone got any knowledge for me?

the NB frequency is controlled by the CPU-NB multiplier. also, the CPU-NB is basically the integrated memory controller, not the NB. people say to keep the CPU-NB voltage the same as the CPU voltage and i've found it helps.

in AOD, i believe the NB VID refers to the CPU-NB voltage and the NB Volt refers to the actual NB voltage. i'm not too sure, it could be backwards, you'll have to check it out yoruself.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 
The only reason is cause I have mine mounted horizontally and blow up towards exhaust and there is like 1 inch between my ultra kaze and graphics card. Seems like it would have more air to push if it were vertically. I think I may remount and get it to blow downwards.

Fo sho I been looking for one.

But if you do that all the hot air from the Xig will hit the gpu.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
the NB frequency is controlled by the CPU-NB multiplier. also, the CPU-NB is basically the integrated memory controller, not the NB. people say to keep the CPU-NB voltage the same as the CPU voltage and i've found it helps.

in AOD, i believe the NB VID refers to the CPU-NB voltage and the NB Volt refers to the actual NB voltage. i'm not too sure, it could be backwards, you'll have to check it out yoruself.

Throwing rep you way kind sir.


----------



## bdurkin76

can add me, can't get 3.7 or 3.8 stable for stress test but gaming is fine
phenom II 940
cacvc ac 08508pcw
rb-c2
3.6 @ 17x212 @1.4v
nb v auto
nb clock 1910
ga-ma790fx-ds5
bios f6
zalman 9700


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


But if you do that all the hot air from the Xig will hit the gpu.


Yeah I know, I was just going to remount it to see if it would make a difference. I just think that if the Ultra Kaze had more air to push I could be in the 20's idle. Whatever though, 31 idle isnt bad.


----------



## gsk3rd

Well here are my initial tests this weekend.

-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AC 0848FPMW
-3.848GHZ (208x208)
-1.52 Cpu Volts
-1.30 CPU-NB voltage
-1874.40 Northbridge clock
-1664.30 HTT link 1.30 voltage
-Asus M3A79-T
-0602
-Air: True BE

I ran a bunch of tests:

Surfed Web
Ran Antivirus scan
Idle for roughly 1hr
Everest Stability test for 12 minutes
3MARK06
VANTAGE
Super Pi
Game for 1hr: Left 4 Dead
Prime95 for 10 Minutes


----------



## Slappa

Hey everybody, thought you guys might be ineterested in this response. I was talking to Simon (his username on OCN is 64NOMIS) from AMD. He gave me a little insight on the safe Voltages for these Phenom II chips.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


One last question. Could you give any insight on the safe voltages for these chips? I know and understand the architecture is different from the Core 2 and i7 architectures from Intel. Knowing that they are very sensitive to high voltage and can die if not volted carefully, how do AMD chips fare? I understand that these Phenom II's can take more voltage than the Intels, but just how much more? Under a more standard cooling method especially, like say any standard or high quality air setup?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *64NOMIS (Simon from AMD)*


*Stock voltage is safe.

I have found that over-volting under conventional cooling should be modest at best. Minimizes collateral damage.







Keeping voltage increases modest and going for clock seems to be the most effective technique under conventional cooling in particular if you are looking for stable or everyday operation. I am using 1.4v on a compact water system, no problem and stable at 3.5GHz. I wouldn't go above 1.5v on this particular system, only because I wouldn't expect it to buy me much. Under extreme cooling we have been in the 1.8v range but at that point you are frying CPUs at a good clip. In my brief experience with this new 45nm glass, somewhere between 1.5 and 1.8 is the "isn't it exciting to overclock (and risk frying processors)" range. *



Now I don't want you guys to mass PM Simon. Treat him like any other member of this forum.


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hey everybody, thought you guys might be ineterested in this response. I was talking to Simon (his username on OCN is 64NOMIS) from AMD. He gave me a little insight on the safe Voltages for these Phenom II chips.

Now I don't want you guys to mass PM Simon. Treat him like any other member of this forum.


that's interesting. but really, i just want the 4.0GHz on water that the AMD slides touted. the most i've been able to achieve is 3.96GHz and that was nowhere near stable.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
that's interesting. but really, i just want the 4.0GHz on water that the AMD slides touted. the most i've been able to achieve is 3.96GHz and that was nowhere near stable.


so do i they promised 4 on air.


----------



## RotaryKnight

I tried to go 4ghz on air....and to no avail. I spent 6 hours today trying.

the only "stable" clock that I can muster out of this chip is 3.91ghz anything more and Ill be pushing 1.6volts and its still not "stable".
im satisfied at 3.91







if I did go to 4ghz its will be unfreakingbelievable







, but I think the only way I can go pass 4ghz is to use better cooling.


----------



## gsk3rd

Can you guys not get 4.00 with multipliers? I can bench with super pi at 4.00 but its not stable. locks up everytime i try to run 3dmark06.


----------



## gsk3rd

I think it will be possible once mb manufacturers come out with bios designed for the 940 and not to mention this supposed AMD OverDrive 3.0 what is specific for the Phenom II.


----------



## hxcnero

i cant get 3.8 stable for the life of me now. but i broke20k in 3dmark06 so im happy.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Newest OC. Trying for 3.8


----------



## hxcnero

the OC so far. why is it so hard to hit 3.8?


----------



## skywarp00

congrats on the 20k hxcnero.


----------



## hxcnero

thanks.







it was one of my main goals to accomplish with my setup.


----------



## skywarp00

same


----------



## Raiderman

Got my Ultra Chilltec working properly









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493001


----------



## gsk3rd

Congrats on the 20k. Nice to know that you will be able to hit 20k with the 940 and the x2.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Well I failed hard on going for 3.8. The computer will boot and have a ton of errors then blue screen and fail.


----------



## pun3D

Yea I almost got 21k out of my setup too. I want to try the AMD fusion thing and see if it changes.


----------



## gsk3rd

dude the fusion defiantly works. drops about .3 secs in super pi.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


dude the fusion defiantly works. drops about .3 secs in super pi.


Thats cool I know it upped my scores with my 9850 decently. Ill try that in a minute.


----------



## danielackerman

*UPDATE*

3800hz
vcore 1.45
19x 200


----------



## pun3D

How about this magical OC. Also I saw no increase in my 3dmarks06 score with fusion on Expert..


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

That's a pretty sweet OC. I really have to figure out how to get past 3.8 maybe if I flash the BIOS.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


That's a pretty sweet OC. I really have to figure out how to get past 3.8 maybe if I flash the BIOS.


I dont know why its reading 4.5. The ref clock is 200 and the x is 18.5.


----------



## hxcnero

fusion you need to make your own profile. click amd boost and harddrive acceleration under hardware. then click everything in software. should be good for a ~200 point boost in your score.


----------



## Ch13f121

How nice do Phenom II's play with 4 sticks of ram?

Also is DDR2-800 good for ocing these things?

Thinking about a Phenom II 940 and a DFI 790FX board (Or maybe the ASUS one...)


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I dont know why its reading 4.5. The ref clock is 200 and the x is 18.5.


i bet he is using AOD 2.1.5. Mine did the same thing just download 2.1.4 to fix this.

AOD 3.0 anyone?


----------



## skywarp00

my amd overdrive shows the same silly stuff. hopeless.


----------



## hxcnero

2.1.5 works great for me.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Well here are my initial tests this weekend.

-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AC 0848FPMW
-3.848GHZ (208x208)
-1.52 Cpu Volts
-1.30 CPU-NB voltage
-1874.40 Northbridge clock
-1664.30 HTT link 1.30 voltage
-Asus M3A79-T
-0602
-Air: True BE

I ran a bunch of tests:

Surfed Web
Ran Antivirus scan
Idle for roughly 1hr
Everest Stability test for 12 minutes
3MARK06
VANTAGE
Super Pi
Game for 1hr: Left 4 Dead
Prime95 for 10 Minutes

...









What version of AOD are you using here, cuz how did you get the VCore that high?
2.15 doesn't work correctly for me...getting wrong cpu speeds...


----------



## gsk3rd

I am using 2.1.4 with a modded preferences. Go to where AOD is installed and open up the preferences xml file and where it says:

<MaximumVCoreEnabled>0</MaximumVCoreEnabled>

Make sure you have a 1 instead of a 0. If for some reason you get a bsod sometimes the preference xml file will reset itself. What I do is copy the preference file and place it somewhere that way if it resets itself i can just overwrite it instead of having to modify it.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I am using 2.1.4 with a modded preferences. Go to where AOD is installed and open up the preferences xml file and where it says:

<MaximumVCoreEnabled>0</MaximumVCoreEnabled>

Make sure you have a 1 instead of a 0. If for some reason you get a bsod sometimes the preference xml file will reset itself. What I do is copy the preference file and place it somewhere that way if it resets itself i can just overwrite it instead of having to modify it.


You can also just make the file read only.


----------



## Raiderman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ch13f121*


How nice do Phenom II's play with 4 sticks of ram?

Also is DDR2-800 good for ocing these things?

Thinking about a Phenom II 940 and a DFI 790FX board (Or maybe the ASUS one...)


Have not played with four sticks yet, but I have heard several people say that they do not have any problems. DDR2-800 is fine for overclocking, since we really arent playing with the bus speed. Mostly multi's. If you want to start playing with OCing the bus, then I would suggest some good 1066.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Yeah I have messed with the FSB on my DDR2 800 and everytime I get a stable OC it just BSOD while idling hours later. Granted im sure its due to either insufficient voltage or ratio thats not really the point. Point being my 800 doesnt want to go over 800.


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Well i am Using Crucial Balistix 800mhz and right now im running with fsb at 230 for ram speed of i think 910mhz which aint bad, of course u can get more out of 1066 but good 800 ram works fine for OC the fsb


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
You can also just make the file read only.

Brilliant!


----------



## hxcnero

since i can i can only get like 3.75 now. im gonna shoot for the highest HT and NB speeds possible for my setup. hopefully het my NB link in the 2800-3000 range.


----------



## MasterKromm

This thread is bound to be an excellent resource as it grows...


----------



## Tjingsted

I want to share my overclock, as this thread has been a huge help. Especially when looking at what that could have made my overclock unstable (it's stable now







)
Also I hope mine would help other people. (and those few like me with gigabyte boards.)

-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AV 0848 FPAW
-Revision RB-C2
-max CPU clock speed: 3811,5, 231 * 16.5
-CPU voltage: 1,575 (load = 1,58)
-CPU-NB voltage: +0,75
-Northbridge clock: 2079 - 231 * 9
-HTT link speed: 2ghz. Voltage: Stock
-motherboard used: GA-MA790GP-DS4H
-motherboard BIOS revision: F3
-type of cooling: Watercooling, 240mm radiator.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493442


----------



## BenBrown

Well I just received my Retail Phenom in the mail (thanks to iandh) and will be throwing it in the sig rig tonight and goin at it. Can't wait to see how it compares to the (ES) that I had. Here is a pic (sorry took it with my phone):


----------



## BenBrown

Well after coming home and getting ready to install my chip I decided to take a look at the pins and low and behold it looks just like the normal AM2+ chips. This is where I face palm myself









The chip that I had and just sold is or was not a Phenom II 940 BE (ES) AM2+ chip but actually a Phenom II 945 BE (ES) AM3 chip as originally claimed by Table21. The pin count is different and I had asked someone to verify that for me once the retails came out and they did. However it turns out they were wrong so the person who is receiving the chip that I just sold is going to have some fun if they can get one of the new DDR3 capable motherboards.

For reference the chip I had was originally owned by the person in this thread and the pics that I am showing below were specifically in this post.



















The one on the left is of course an AM2 chip, however the chip in the right is an AM3 chip.

Anyway hopefully the person receiving the chip I had can give us some results with some DDR3 so we can get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Oh man Ben, that sucks lol

So you got that chip of table21? I was wondering who got it.

I seen threads of table21 work on the chip, and it seem he is right that it is a 945 chip.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

So I started messing around with my BIOS and got 3.8 to boot but as soon as windows loaded it was like all the start up programs failed and then it blue screened saying page fault in non page area. Then I booted up at stock speeds and windows solution is blaming it on my anti virus. What the hell?


----------



## skywarp00

strange one man. what volts you using? maybe up em.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Nah it does the same thing with more volts its really weird. I guess ill try another anti-virus in a bit and see what it blames it on.


----------



## bdurkin76

how far can i push the nb volts, how to monitor their temp


----------



## skywarp00

1.55 volts for air, use speedfan to monitor temps


----------



## gsk3rd

i thought that was the NB VID voltage that went that high. I have a NB Voltage that goes to 1.40 max. I want to know how high to push that.


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


i thought that was the NB VID voltage that went that high. I have a NB Voltage that goes to 1.40 max. I want to know how high to push that.


i've maxed out all my voltages... no luck OC'ing any higher


----------



## BenBrown

Well so far I feel let down by the retail chip. After so easily overclocking that (ES) that I had this 940 BE is frustrating the crap out of me. Going from being able to bench at 4.0GHZ & 1.58 to not even being able to boot 4.0GHz @ 1.6 even is frustrating.......


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Well so far I feel let down by the retail chip. After so easily overclocking that (ES) that I had this 940 BE is frustrating the crap out of me. Going from being able to bench at 4.0GHZ & 1.58 to not even being able to boot 4.0GHz @ 1.6 even is frustrating.......


now you know how we feel









time for some icey goodness


----------



## Wasting Away

Just installed a new mobo, ram, video card, and the 940. I'll see how the OC'ing goes when I set up my wcing loop back up tomorrow or whenever I get it up lol (imlazy).

Plus getting the loop around this new 4870 is gunna be a lot harder than my old 8600GT ... especially since I have a POS xion case..









Edit: 500th post


----------



## oneluvballer21

I haven't had time to read up since like the 49th page... been busy dealing with a move, and my database file is on a computer that isn't able to be hooked up for another day or two... hold tight all, I'll buckle down and update soon enough! I'm sure you all are getting good work and progress done, and keep up the good work!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


I haven't had time to read up since like the 49th page... been busy dealing with a move, and my database file is on a computer that isn't able to be hooked up for another day or two... hold tight all, I'll buckle down and update soon enough! I'm sure you all are getting good work and progress done, and keep up the good work!!


Oneluv,

I thought this post was worthy for the original post in the thread.

Simon from AMD gave us a little insight on safe voltages for the Phenom II's.

See my post here.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I am using 2.1.4 with a modded preferences. Go to where AOD is installed and open up the preferences xml file and where it says:

<MaximumVCoreEnabled>0</MaximumVCoreEnabled>

Make sure you have a 1 instead of a 0. If for some reason you get a bsod sometimes the preference xml file will reset itself. What I do is copy the preference file and place it somewhere that way if it resets itself i can just overwrite it instead of having to modify it.


Tnx! Was looking for that hack.couldn't find it.








rep+


----------



## Tjingsted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Well so far I feel let down by the retail chip. After so easily overclocking that (ES) that I had this 940 BE is frustrating the crap out of me. Going from being able to bench at 4.0GHZ & 1.58 to not even being able to boot 4.0GHz @ 1.6 even is frustrating.......

Mine was the same.. But when I added .75+ to both NB-VID and NB it worked at 1.575 @3.8... (231*16.5)..

Sorry to hear about your 945


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Oneluv,

I thought this post was worthy for the original post in the thread.

Simon from AMD gave us a little insight on safe voltages for the Phenom II's.

See my post here.

I dont know if he gave us safe voltages considering most of us are already around or over the 1.5 mark. Nice to know that someone from AMD is on this forum.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Tnx! Was looking for that hack.couldn't find it.








rep+

Thxs. Just out of curiosity what are your 3dmarks look like at 3.9 and with the x2?


----------



## Mich_Wellington

Hey BenBrown What way are all your settings on your OC? we have a similar setup perhaps we can share our info and make some progress!


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Thxs. Just out of curiosity what are your 3dmarks look like at 3.9 and with the x2?


Haven't run it on 3dmark yet, will do when I got time.


----------



## gsk3rd

thxs man!


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mich_Wellington* 
Hey BenBrown What way are all your settings on your OC? we have a similar setup perhaps we can share our info and make some progress!

Well everything is still in flux pretty much but currently my rig is stable at the following settings:

CPU: 3800MHz @ 1.55v
NB: 2800MHz @ 1.425v
HT Link: 2000MHz
RAM: 2x2GB @ 1066 @ 2.1v

I am pretty sure that CPU volts will not go any lower and be stable, however I will be working on the NB volts.


----------



## NCspecV81

anyone have the am3 asus board yet?


----------



## RotaryKnight

does cranking up the nb volts stabalize the entire system? im at 1.350v for it, i was wondering whats the max voltage the nb can handle, like 1.5 volts?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I dont know if he gave us safe voltages considering most of us are already around or over the 1.5 mark. Nice to know that someone from AMD is on this forum.


He basically said that once you go over 1.5, it can get dangerous. I'm betting that is a different case with a good quality water cooling setup though.

Yeah, its great that Simon came to our forums.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Oneluv,

I thought this post was worthy for the original post in the thread.

Simon from AMD gave us a little insight on safe voltages for the Phenom II's.

See my post here.


Nice! Do you know if he's perused our thread by chance...? If he had the time it would be cool if he could lend his brain on occasion









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


anyone have the am3 asus board yet?


Well, the only AM3 boards I see out right now are still under the DDR2 standard, 790FX, SB750... so it would be hard to expect anything special yet. Once we get DDR3 boards it will interesting to see what the 925/945 chips will be doing. I'm thinking about making a "backup" system that is based on the 945 chip w/DDR3... well, it wouldn't be the backup, it would relegate my new rig to be the backup. But I'm not sure if I need to do that. I just _wanna_ do it. I need a backup rig tho... I'm thinking 7750 BE with an undecided board ATM. My Opty 170 rig is going to get parted out (MB died; it would cost almost as much to get a 7750 & decent MB as it would cost to get a decent s939 SLI board new, so might as well upgrade).

Anyway, I think I might be able to get a little work done on getting the old rig working again tonight... if not, then tomorrow, then I'll put in the time in updating the database.

EDIT: the time is close... Gigabyte, ECS, MSI, etc. But it would be nice for AMD to drop the AM3 PhII's into the market so we can start building!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


does cranking up the nb volts stabalize the entire system? im at 1.350v for it, i was wondering whats the max voltage the nb can handle, like 1.5 volts?


I have always heard that the CPU volts and the nb need to be the same for stability. I turned up my nb to 2600mhz and got a bsod. To many volts maybe? I had it running at 1.55.


----------



## skywarp00

anyone here got 3.9 stable on air?


----------



## hxcnero

i think drin is the only person so far with 3.9 on air.







i think once am3 hits full force and the new ati cards come out im gonna sell this rig and build a new AM3.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Nice! Do you know if he's perused our thread by chance...? If he had the time it would be cool if he could lend his brain on occasion










Well, yes, I knew you guys would want him directed here. So I did. However he didn't post anything here, YET at least. He did view it though.

You could maybe PM. I just don't want him to get like 50 PM's at once.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I have always heard that the CPU volts and the nb need to be the same for stability. I turned up my nb to 2600mhz and got a bsod. To many volts maybe? I had it running at 1.55.

Now in Over drive it says my nb vid is 1.175 is this normal for everyone?


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Now in Over drive it says my nb vid is 1.175 is this normal for everyone?

idk. im at college. ill check when i get home. ive noticed that AOD is slilghtly buggy when reading voltages and stuff.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
idk. im at college. ill check when i get home. ive noticed that AOD is slilghtly buggy when reading voltages and stuff.

It sure is its useless in that category. I cannot get my cpu at 3.7 which is stable to do anything with OCCT right now its annoying. I need to test this IC7 Diamond TIM.


----------



## skywarp00

ya why trust it? bios never lies


----------



## hxcnero

yeah. im just gonna hold out till AM3 comes out. im pretty happy though with my performance.

AOD when it works. i think is helpful for testing multiple OCs fairly quickly. for it negates the nedd to restart your comp multiple times.. other than that. its meh


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
ya why trust it? bios never lies

Because my BIOS doesnt tell me what my NB VID is starting at.


----------



## skywarp00

o ok. are you running f6 bios?


----------



## pun3D

No for my board it is like F3.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


anyone here got 3.9 stable on air?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


i think drin is the only person so far with 3.9 on air.







i think once am3 hits full force and the new ati cards come out im gonna sell this rig and build a new AM3.



Im 3.91 stable







on air.


----------



## skywarp00

brutal man.


----------



## gsk3rd

I am only 52 mhz away from being stable at 3.900ghz







.


----------



## skywarp00

after i lap my cpu and heatsink tonite i should be too!


----------



## gsk3rd

please post some pics and before and after benching. I am thinking if lapping my cooler next weekend.


----------



## NCspecV81

just messing with some bus speeds


----------



## NCspecV81

and another...


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


and another...











Must be nice =].


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

I'm trying to hopefully establish a stable OC for Asus M3A78-T for the database with BIOS 0802at 3.82Ghz so far so good. After 24 hours if everything goes well I'll be





















it out.

I hope this helps someone on with the same motherboard that I have.


----------



## skywarp00

how are your temps with the v8? idle? load?


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Cpu: 29c idle 40c load


----------



## pun3D

Great my super stable 3.7 all of a sudden today does not want to work no matter what setting I do. I am testing the difference of ICD7 and of course this has to happen.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCMADD0CT0R*


Cpu: 29c idle 40c load


serious? man mine sits at 57 full load.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Great my super stable 3.7 all of a sudden today does not want to work no matter what setting I do. I am testing the difference of ICD7 and of course this has to happen.


I have experienced that as well. All of a sudden a 1hour stable prime95 OC will just poop out on me. Weird.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


I have experienced that as well. All of a sudden a 1hour stable prime95 OC will just poop out on me. Weird.


I dont know what to do I tried to OC 3.8 yesterday so i just left my computer off. now that i need it im screwed.

Just noticed that Cool and quiet is enabled in bios I hope this is the problem.


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

All seriousness yes. The only improvement was that CPU fan. Whats your ambient temp? CPU volts on 1.48. Mine stays about 66 -69F in my entertainment room. I plan on throwing AMD Overdrive at it for starters and see if spikes higher. I will keep you posted as well as what I have set in the BIOS once it's ran for 24 hours.


----------



## skywarp00

mine is in a garage so ambient temp is prob high 20c's


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I dont know what to do I tried to OC 3.8 yesterday so i just left my computer off. now that i need it im screwed.

Just noticed that Cool and quiet is enabled in bios I hope this is the problem.



remove the battery and place it back in.


----------



## pun3D

Time to OCCT and see if i BSOD.

Sigh man still BSOD. I unseated my Xig to see how it applied the TIM and put it back on. Should I reapply and reseat?

Will taking the Battery out help?


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Sky have you played with the fan control on the V8 at all?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Time to OCCT and see if i BSOD.

Sigh man still BSOD. I unseated my Xig to see how it applied the TIM and put it back on. Should I reapply and reseat?

Will taking the Battery out help?



is it warmer today? IF so put a cool breeze of air over your vrm's and that may make it stable again.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


is it warmer today? IF so put a cool breeze of air over your vrm's and that may make it stable again.


No my room is basically the same temp. Mayb I should try the battery. Because I only needed +.075 to the vcore for 3.7. Now I cant get anything.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


No my room is basically the same temp. Mayb I should try the battery. Because I only needed +.075 to the vcore for 3.7. Now I cant get anything.


seeing as how you and me have the same board, try my settings.

set the HT for 1.8ghz, multi at 19, fsb at 206 or you can just keep at 200, memory clock you can keep it at 1066 or whatever speed u want since even if you did up the speed, its so minimal that it wont affect the overclock.

My northbridge voltage is at 1.35, you can set the memory voltage to what your memory runs at. My cpu core voltage is set at 1.55 so its a +.200, I dont know if you want to run at 1.55volts, but it made me go to the speed I am at now.

Though I will warn you that you have to use your own discretion when using these settings







since it works on mines, it might not work for your setup.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


seeing as how you and me have the same board, try my settings.

set the HT for 1.8ghz, multi at 19, fsb at 206 or you can just keep at 200, memory clock you can keep it at 1066 or whatever speed u want since even if you did up the speed, its so minimal that it wont affect the overclock.

My northbridge voltage is at 1.35, you can set the memory voltage to what your memory runs at. My cpu core voltage is set at 1.55 so its a +.200, I dont know if you want to run at 1.55volts, but it made me go to the speed I am at now.

Though I will warn you that you have to use your own discretion when using these settings







since it works on mines, it might not work for your setup.


I will give this a try. But my problem is I cant get anything now. Even my 3.7 stable oc wont work. Took a good 10 mins just to get the battery out thanks to it being under the 4870x2 =\\. I am not having a good day.

My huge question is. When I checked the spread of my paste did I mess it up? Do I have to reseat it? My temps seem decent. But I cant tell due to the constant BSOD.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


seeing as how you and me have the same board, try my settings.

set the HT for 1.8ghz, multi at 19, fsb at 206 or you can just keep at 200, memory clock you can keep it at 1066 or whatever speed u want since even if you did up the speed, its so minimal that it wont affect the overclock.

My northbridge voltage is at 1.35, you can set the memory voltage to what your memory runs at. My cpu core voltage is set at 1.55 so its a +.200, I dont know if you want to run at 1.55volts, but it made me go to the speed I am at now.

Though I will warn you that you have to use your own discretion when using these settings







since it works on mines, it might not work for your setup.


What is your CPU NB VID.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCMADD0CT0R* 
Sky have you played with the fan control on the V8 at all?

ive got it on max with the fan controler thingy. is there any other apps or tweaks for it?


----------



## pun3D

I pulled the battery and am trying 200x19 now. Temps on load are only 53 so far so good.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
seeing as how you and me have the same board, try my settings.

set the HT for 1.8ghz, multi at 19, fsb at 206 or you can just keep at 200, memory clock you can keep it at 1066 or whatever speed u want since even if you did up the speed, its so minimal that it wont affect the overclock.

My northbridge voltage is at 1.35, you can set the memory voltage to what your memory runs at. My cpu core voltage is set at 1.55 so its a +.200, I dont know if you want to run at 1.55volts, but it made me go to the speed I am at now.

Though I will warn you that you have to use your own discretion when using these settings







since it works on mines, it might not work for your setup.


why so high on the nb voltage? all ive added is +0.25 to the nb volts.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
I pulled the battery and am trying 200x19 now. Temps on load are only 53 so far so good.

thats goodly temp for load. It should pass occt or prime.


----------



## gsk3rd

Whats funny is that @ 52c(load) I would always bsod. During my testing it never got over 55c. This cpu has not 60c yet.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
thats goodly temp for load. It should pass occt or prime.

Yea I dont get it. I just checked and my room is 10 degrees warmer. But my temps are pretty much the same.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


why so high on the nb voltage? all ive added is +0.25 to the nb volts.


Under 1.35 and I cant boot into windows.



Also Pun3d, you dont have a jumper for the cmos clear??, you can try getting a flat head and just touch the pins together, and make sure you turbn off the powersupply also when clearing a cmos.

Is it stable at 200x19? and what voltage you got right now?

awesome with the temps, Im ranging from 54-56c. Im getting my ultra kaze fans in 2 days so Im hoping it will drop, and I can overclock to 4ghz


----------



## HondaGuy

Just playing around with new board, 940 was set on M3A32-MVP.....now I have a M3A79-T


----------



## skywarp00

wicked overclock man. thats heeeaps sic eh


----------



## NCspecV81

once you guys get into windows can you lower the volts some with like AOD and see if that makes you a little more stable at borderline clocks?


----------



## gsk3rd

Am I going to have to post my 4.00ghz screenies?


----------



## skywarp00

lap dance complete boys:
results are looking good. temps in low 40's compared to 50's i was gettin so its a good improvement.

With the pics you can see the b4 and after results um except the cpu i forgot to take a b4 shot but well...we all know what it looks like









shot at the end is both cpu and cooler after together


----------



## robbo2

looking good man! if only i had the courage to do mine


----------



## gsk3rd

sky, if you could post your method of lapping that would be great. thanks!


----------



## skywarp00

parts from this guide were used http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html


----------



## NCspecV81

hey can any of you guys try and get as much bus as possible? I'm curious if bus speed is also limited by temperature.

To give you guys a better idea of how to obtain your max bus:

1. install AOD
2. Restart the machine 
3. Boot at higher than normal voltages (This can still be changed in AOD, but this is used for that voltages you can't)
4. Boot at a known bootable bus speed
5. Lower your multi down to an acceptable total speed (Don't forget to give room for bus speed increase)
6. Boot into Windows of your choice
7. Open AOD and start increasing the bus speed a few at a time. I usually start off going 5 or 10 at a time until I reach an uncertain area on the bus speed, and I start going 1 or 2 steps at a time.

323 bus seems to be my limit.


----------



## gsk3rd

does bus speed increase cpu performance versus multiplier?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I'm curious if bus speed is also limited by temperature.

NCspecV81, I think that is solely dependent on the chipset. If the user has sufficient cooling on the chipset then that shouldn't be to huge of a factor. If more voltage was added to the chipset, then that might make overclocking a bit more limited because of increased temperatures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
does bus speed increase cpu performance versus multiplier?

Gsk3rd, this is a good question. I've always wondered this as well


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


NCspecV81, I think that is solely dependent on the chipset.



Normally I would be inclined to agree with this, but shouldn't the bus speed be handled by the IMC on the cpu itself, along with the memory division, and final multiplied clock speed? I figured it would all be self-contained on the IMC, while the traditional NB handled the multplied NB Frequency to the rest of the components.

However, even in a traditional intel based FSB system where that is mostly maintained by the actual NB on the motherboard, cpu temperature still plays a rather large roll in FSB walls.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Normally I would be inclined to agree with this, but shouldn't the bus speed be handled by the IMC on the cpu itself, along with the memory division, and final multiplied clock speed? I figured it would all be self-contained on the IMC, while the traditional NB handled the multplied NB Frequency to the rest of the components.


NCspecV81, in retrospect with Socket 939 the reference clock speed (ie. 200Mhz) was all on the motherboard (chipset). I'm not entirely sure how it is with Phenom processors but I'm assuming the same applies. The IMC is the memory controller which should be separate from the reference clock speed or HTT.

Good luck


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
does bus speed increase cpu performance versus multiplier?


i dont think so, since in the am2 era the performnce was practically the same. the frequency is what matters in amd chips.


----------



## superon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


does bus speed increase cpu performance versus multiplier?


I really don't think so, the reference clock is just that, a reference so if everything else is kept at stock (through multis and divisors) then the reference clock shouldn't effect performance at all. Unless the reference clock is tied to something else as well besides the CPU, RAM NB and HT link? Possibly a SB clock? I dunno, but I'm pretty sure that if everything else is compensated for by lowering multis and divisors, then you could just keep raising the ref. clock without any consequences-- although at some point even the reference clock generator will become unstable. Although I would love to be proved wrong.

If someone could bench with equivalent settings with a low reference clock and then with as high a reference clock as possible while keeping all other speeds the same we could figure this out.









I'll do some benchies tonight too after work to see what the deal is.


----------



## pun3D

i did 250 x 15 and 200 x 18.5 and got almost the same score in 3dmarks06. i also had to add a lot morejuice to get 250 x 15 to work.

also rotary i reall saw no difference with mu uk at 1k rpm and 3k rpm.


----------



## majinpowers

Add me to the list Please.

Hey Guys Got my First 100% Stable OC today on my 940. Right now its @ 3554 with a max temp of 59/60 running OCCT 1 HR.

Is this Temp too high for OCCT stress test?

I have been able to go higher but not keep it stable and Temps are scary! Any tips or Ideas would help.

INFO:

Stepping: CACV AC 0850BPCW
MB: Crosshair II Formula
BIOS: 1210
Multi: 17.5 FSB: 205


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
i did 250 x 15 and 200 x 18.5 and got almost the same score in 3dmarks06. i also had to add a lot morejuice to get 250 x 15 to work.

Pun3D, did you run any other benchmarking utilities to see if there was a difference? Would Sandra constitute for some decent benchmarking?

Good luck


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Pun3D, did you run any other benchmarking utilities to see if there was a difference? Would Sandra constitute for some decent benchmarking?

Good luck









Unfortunately I did not run anything else just that for now.

Now that I am home this is what I got. 20398 with the 250 and 20102 with the 200. So for 3dmark06 there is no difference.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Unfortunately I did not run anything else just that for now.

Now that I am home this is what I got. 20398 with the 250 and 20102 with the 200. So for 3dmarks there is no difference.

Try running the same tests about 3-5 times to see if there is any constancy. That is almost 400 points right there in that initial test. If it is consistently that much then I would say it does indeed make a difference. Need to be sure though.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Try running the same tests about 3-5 times to see if there is any constancy. That is almost 400 points right there in that initial test. If it is consistently that much then I would say it does indeed make a difference. Need to be sure though.

Yea true enough. But at the moment I can't get my 3.7 oc to stabilize.


----------



## skywarp00

have u tried just upping the multi and voltages? leave everything else manual and auto?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


have u tried just upping the multi and voltages? leave everything else manual and auto?


I can get into windows fine but literaly 2 secs into OCCT I crash. Sometimes BSOD sometimes jsut crash. I wonder if my ram may have went bad....


----------



## skywarp00

thats weird man. Could u post your bios screen. Im sure we can all help you out


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skywarp00*


thats weird man. Could u post your bios screen. Im sure we can all help you out


Ill take some pics when I get home. I am wondering if i need to reinstall windows? You guys think that could be a problem.

its not like temps are holding me back that crazily bios has me at 15C at 1.45 vcore I just dont get what happened.

I went more of a oc one day and it didnt work and i got mad and just left my computer off. I go to turn it on and my old stock settings just dont want to work one bit. I tried the OC with AOD I wonder if that did something.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Ill take some pics when I get home.


Pun3D, could you also include some CPU-Z screen shots as well? Each tab would be helpful. Your memory may very well be holding you back.

Good luck


----------



## pun3D

Im starting go think AOD did something, only because it was after I tried some settings with it I havent been able to do anything again, and before that I only needed .075 to the vcore for that. I had 200x18.5 pass prime for an hour and 15 mins. But core 4 failed. I am gonna try OCCT and see. I also have the vcore at 1.55 and cpu vid at same number. My load temps are freaken 45! How awesome are those temps.


----------



## pun3D

My CPU - Z I have to go in bios and reset the timings on my ram.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Im starting go think AOD did something, only because it was after I tried some settings with it I havent been able to do anything again, and before that I only needed .075 to the vcore for that. I had 200x18.5 pass prime for an hour and 15 mins. But core 4 failed. I am gonna try OCCT and see. I also have the vcore at 1.55 and cpu vid at same number. My load temps are freaken 45! How awesome are those temps.

Pun3D, in comparison to the BIOS AOD doesn't come close to offering as many features/options. Perhaps adjusting your overclock through the BIOS may aid you in your search for stability.

Good luck









EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
My CPU - Z I have to go in bios and reset the timings on my ram.

Pun3D, you might simply be at the limit of your processor. Not every overclock is going to be the same. Unfortunately nothing is ever guaranteed when it comes to overclocking. I'm not a memory expert but your sub-timings look extremely relaxed so that (in my opinion) shouldn't be a factor.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Pun3D, in comparison to the BIOS AOD doesn't come close to offering as many features/options. Perhaps adjusting your overclock through the BIOS may aid you in your search for stability.

Good luck









EDIT:

Pun3D, you might simply be at the limit of your processor. Not every overclock is going to be the same. Unfortunately nothing is ever guaranteed when it comes to overclocking. I'm not a memory expert but your sub-timings look extremely relaxed so that (in my opinion) shouldn't be a factor.

I do use the BIOS. But I wanted to see what I could do with AOD. I had the 3.7 stable in bios. It was until i played with AOD that I have all these problems. I have had 3.7 stable for a while so its quite annoying that after the AOD it doesnt want to work.

This is why I am thinking mayb I have to reformat.

Lol I just want my 3.7 back =\\.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
I do use the BIOS. But I wanted to see what I could do with AOD. I had the 3.7 stable in bios. It was until i played with AOD that I have all these problems. I have had 3.7 stable for a while so its quite annoying that after the AOD it doesnt want to work.

This is why I am thinking mayb I have to reformat.

Lol I just want my 3.7 back =.

Pun3D, try a reformat and see if that helps. Make sure you have everything backed up first. In the power management interface do you have it set to "High Performance"?

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Pun3D, try a reformat and see if that helps. Make sure you have everything backed up first. In the power management interface do you have it set to "High Performance"?

Let us know

Good luck

Yea I do but ill double check that and I think I am going to reformat.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just installed bios 701.. stocks volts so far


----------



## pun3D

I'm reformmating now. I even BSOD when trying to run the install disc LOL! Everything is at stock it just bsod for no reason.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I'm reformmating now. I even BSOD when trying to run the install disc LOL! Everything is at stock it just bsod for no reason.


try to use one stick of memory, or run memtest to test the memory.

Also, just out of curiosity on my part since we got the same board, when you cold start your pc, or restart it, does you dvd drive or gfx card fan restarts 4-5 times, before you POST?


----------



## bdurkin76

updated bios for my board
Update CPU ID (AGESA 3.3.2.0) 
Remove ET5, Smart CMOS support 
Note: Please use previous BIOS version to support ET5, Smart CMOS function.

i know that et5 is easy tune, but what is smart cmos support, sould i flash or leave it alone


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


try to use one stick of memory, or run memtest to test the memory.

Also, just out of curiosity on my part since we got the same board, when you cold start your pc, or restart it, does you dvd drive or gfx card fan restarts 4-5 times, before you POST?


Only every once in a while I dont get it. Do you know what that means? I figured it was the bios being tarded.

Something seems to be really wrong I keep bsoding when trying to install Windows.


----------



## RotaryKnight

you have the F3 bios right?
and also, what does the bsod error say?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
you have the F3 bios right?
and also, what does the bsod error say?

Yes I just got the f3. Damn BSOD again I couldnt read it went so fast. I am going to restart the reinstall thanks to the bsod screwing everything up. My sound card was doing a lot of popping noises before, which it does mayb once and twice when it turns on. But before it was doing it a lot mayb the sound card went?


----------



## LangDu007

Warp, So you lapped your V8? Was that b/c of poor direct contact or you just wanted a better contact? thanks again


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Just installed bios 701.. stocks volts so far



I was to afraid of updating mine yet because it was not from asus. Notice any differences?


----------



## skywarp00

The 1st install of the cpu was a quick job with crappy paste.

Temps were in high 50's on load and idle so i wanted better contact with the cpu and cooler and better temps.

So the lap and new artic paste has proven to fix that and improve temps.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Yes I just got the f3. Damn BSOD again I couldnt read it went so fast. I am going to restart the reinstall thanks to the bsod screwing everything up. My sound card was doing a lot of popping noises before, which it does mayb once and twice when it turns on. But before it was doing it a lot mayb the sound card went?

You should try a basic install, meaning just the bare essential hardware just to rule out any peripherals errors.
meaning just mobo, cpu, one hdd, one stick of ram, and a dvd drive.


----------



## skywarp00

gsk: what voltages are you running on the 3.9 oc? i couldnt see u in the database list.
im keen to get to 3.9.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
...... I wonder if my ram may have went bad....

I sure know mine did. Getting a dimm checksum error when starting up








Going to RMA the suckers.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skywarp00* 
gsk: what voltages are you running on the 3.9 oc? i couldnt see u in the database list.
im keen to get to 3.9.

1.535 volts. Just found out its not completely stable like I thought. Ran super pi, 3dmark06 and vantage and was on my way to play some L4D and boom. froze up.


----------



## gsk3rd

I am having a problem with temps. I have never seen this cpu go above 51c. When it does it freezes or bsod. I thought the max temp on this cpu was around 60c. Isnt it controlled bu the cpu itself or is there something I am missing?


----------



## skywarp00

max is 62.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
I'm reformmating now. I even BSOD when trying to run the install disc LOL! Everything is at stock it just bsod for no reason.

Pun3D, if you are getting BSOD's during a OS installation then that is not good. Are you sure you are runing at stock settings? Did you clear the CMOS or manually make the changes? Do you have the ability to run memtest? I'd recommend running tests 5 and 8 each for at least 15-20 minutes. You can download memtest by going here: http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...memtest86.html.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
Also, just out of curiosity on my part since we got the same board, when you cold start your pc, or restart it, does you dvd drive or gfx card fan restarts 4-5 times, before you POST?

RotaryKnight, this happened on my older Asus A8N-SLI motherboard. The optical drive and graphics card did the same thing all though I don't think there was a fan in the optical drive; it was almost like a CD was being spun up. In any case I think this is normal. It could be some type of short diagnostic check that the BIOS does upon POST.

Good luck


----------



## majinpowers

Can anyone share some tips on how they are controlling there NB clock while keeping there HT around 1800.

I can change the NB multi but this drops my HT as well. I can lower the HT speed from 1800 and then overclock the FSB to bring it and the NB back up trying to keep the HT lower or around 1800 but when I go over 255 FSB with ram on 800 I start getting BSOD. trying to get more FSB but controll my NB clock to see if the NB is causeing the BSOD so any info would help.

Running Crosshair II Formula with BIOS 1210 if anyone else has this board and know how to do this.


----------



## skywarp00

lower the ram frequency


----------



## gsk3rd

So dropping your ram from 1066 to 800 will help keep it stable? what timing are you running.


----------



## skywarp00

sure will man.

i dont have to bother cas all ive done its uped the multi.

by modifying the fsb u need to drop the ram other wise it will go over stock freq.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 

RotaryKnight, this happened on my older Asus A8N-SLI motherboard. The optical drive and graphics card did the same thing all though I don't think there was a fan in the optical drive; it was almost like a CD was being spun up. In any case I think this is normal. It could be some type of short diagnostic check that the BIOS does upon POST.

Good luck









LOL
Im getting paranoid, since this is the first time I ever seen this happen. When I got this motherboard I thought it was dead because of it lol.


----------



## JEmmaB

My submission.









Phenom II 940
CACVC AC 0850DPCW
RB-C2
4057.93 MHz (208.1 * 19.5)
1.5V
Air- DeepCool Beta 400
CPU-NB voltage - default
Northbridge clock - 1872.9/default
HTT link speed and voltage - 1872.9/default
DFI LP JR 790GX Beta BIOS 01/19/09










validation


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Just installed bios 701.. stocks volts so far



Where did u get that bios? all I can find is the 0602v. And 0801/0701 for the M4A79-T Deluxe


----------



## thlnk3r

JEmmaB, wow very nice overclock. Have you had a chance to run any tests to determine the stability of that overclock?

Good job









Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Where did u get that bios? all I can find is the 0602v. And 0801/0701 for the M4A79-T Deluxe

XenoMopH, I'm a bit curious about this too. I spent the last 15 minutes googling and haven't had much luck. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong area.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Where did u get that bios? all I can find is the 0602v. And 0801/0701 for the M4A79-T Deluxe

Here is BIOS 701

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=1116


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Here is BIOS 701

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...postcount=1116

I am probably going to upgrade this weekend and see if there is a difference.

What are you guys doing for mosfet cooling? Last night while testing I put my hand near them and could feel the heat coming from them.


----------



## pun3D

**** I am about to lose it. I cleared the CMOS and pulled 2 sticks of ram out and still BSODing. But this time I actually got to get what it says.

stop 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff8000a4bcb32, 0xfffffa60023d4318, 0xfffffa60023d3cf0)

I am going to try with just a 1 2gb stick in and see how well taht goes. So much for a easy reformat huh.

EDIT: Deleted the partition and reinstalled one and ran with 2gb stick and still the same bsod =\\. Took sound card out and still no luck.


----------



## RotaryKnight

if you bsod during installation, its definitly a hardware failure. Since you ruled out ram and and any pci expansion cards, then its probably the motherboard.


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
if you bsod during installation, its definitly a hardware failure. Since you ruled out ram and and any pci expansion cards, then its probably the motherboard.

same thing happened to my M3A79-T... windows xp would load up, but it wouldn't recognize a couple hardware items, even though they were already installed and it wouldn't let me re-install them. so when i tried installing a new OS (tried 3 of them), it would BSOD after the 1st reboot


----------



## BenBrown

Well I have been playing with my 940 and I found something interesting. If I set vcore to auto in the bios an overclock through AOD it takes 1.504 vcore for 3800MHz to be stable (multi overclocking only at this point). If I set the vcore manually in bios it takes 1.52 vcore for 3800MHz to be stable. Below are my screens to show what I am talking about. For my stability testing I used Intel Burntest set to run ten times which has consistently shown to error out or crash in less than 10. If someone else with the same board could try and replicate this. I have found that this is the same no matter what speed your running at.

Vcore set to Auto in Bios and set to 1.5125 in AOD









Vcore set to 1.5250 in Bios


----------



## pun3D

Awesome news guys. I got Vista to install. Now this is the problem I do not know which thing actually fixed it. I installed with out a CD key, unplugged my monitor usb, and my usb mic. Ah im so happy. Hopefully I can get my old 3.7 at +.075 oc back.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Well I have been playing with my 940 and I found something interesting. If I set vcore to auto in the bios an overclock through AOD it takes 1.504 vcore for 3800MHz to be stable (multi overclocking only at this point). If I set the vcore manually in bios it takes 1.52 vcore for 3800MHz to be stable. Below are my screens to show what I am talking about. For my stability testing I used Intel Burntest set to run ten times which has consistently shown to error out or crash in less than 10. If someone else with the same board could try and replicate this. I have found that this is the same no matter what speed your running at.

Vcore set to Auto in Bios and set to 1.5125 in AOD









Vcore set to 1.5250 in Bios









I had the best luck using AOD vs BIOS and thats why I use AOD.


----------



## HondaGuy

Just tested mine Ben, set on Auto in the Bios and just change the volts and Multi in AOD,, Yes your right 1.50 in AOD with 19x, I had CPUZ open my volts were anywhere from 1.5 to 1.536... Stable for me also.... My NB was set to 2800 and Ht @2600, Volts were set at 1.45


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Just tested mine Ben, set on Auto in the Bios and just change the volts and Multi in AOD,, Yes your right 1.50 in AOD with 19x, I had CPUZ open my volts were anywhere from 1.5 to 1.536... Stable for me also.... My NB was set to 2800 and Ht @2600, Volts were set at 1.45



Thanks, glad to see it was reproducible. I wonder why it is so different.


----------



## pun3D

Man I want to try that but I am scared to use AOD again.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Man I want to try that but I am scared to use AOD again.

Just have a some beer







wont be scared then, drinking and OC your PC


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just have a some beer







wont be scared then, drinking and OC your PC










Lol took me 2 days to get my computer back and running.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Got my M4A79 and 940 BE 0850BPEW today. CRAP! Highest northbridge clock I can get is 2200mhz, and only at DDR800. Highest CPU clock is 3.7ghz 1.425V. OCCT won't even open at that speed. Currently running OCCT @ 3.6. Even with 1.5V I can't hit 3.8ghz for cinebench







Disappointing... I'll have pics, full details, etc up if/when OCCT finishes running.


----------



## HA3AP

- Phenom II 940
- Stepping - CACVC AC 0850BPDW
- Revision - RB-C2
- 3.9Mhz 19.5 x 200
- Vcore - 1.47
- All other voltage stock
- Motherboard - Foxconn A79A-S
- Motherboard Bios - 782F1P06
- Cooling - Air
- CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495861


----------



## kokes

^ holy crap if thats stable thats insane


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
JEmmaB, wow very nice overclock. Have you had a chance to run any tests to determine the stability of that overclock?

Good job










Not stable using my current HSF, will replace with a better one this weekend, hopefully it will be stable.


----------



## hxcnero

i have an issue with my board. my HT multiplier in my Bios is greyed out. and i cant use it or adjust it







im gonna try using AOD later.

its also nice to see that fellow 940 owners are breaking 3.8GHZ wall too







good job guys


----------



## pewpewlazer

Making progress!


----------



## sp4wners

Tadam









http://pl.ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=890
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495674
CPU Voltage: 1.55v
NB Voltage: 1.3v

Stable for 3 hours, then restart







I must change my motherboard


----------



## JEmmaB

benches...










http://static.zooomr.com/images/6805...79242320_o.jpg










http://static.zooomr.com/images/6805...ef85c8da_o.jpg


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


my HT multiplier in my Bios is greyed out. and i cant use it or adjust it







im gonna try using AOD later.


Hxcnero, are you referring to "CPU-NB HT Link Speed" under _Fox Intelligent Stepping_ menu? There should be options of 1x - 13x.

JemmaB, awesome OC buddy









According to CPU-Z that 4Ghz OC is with 1.47 volts...is that accurate? Have you had time to run any Orthos/OCCT tests yet?

Good luck


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Hxcnero, are you referring to "CPU-NB HT Link Speed" under _Fox Intelligent Stepping_ menu? There should be options of 1x - 13x.

JemmaB, awesome OC buddy









According to CPU-Z that 4Ghz OC is with 1.47 volts...is that accurate? Have you had time to run any Orthos/OCCT tests yet?

Good luck


Thanks.









1.5v in the BIOS, haven't tried Orthos/OCCT yet. The chip seems to love the cold not the voltage.

Do you think lowering the HTT will help in the stability?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JEmmaB* 
Do you think lowering the HTT will help in the stability?

JemmaB, lowering the HTT (reference clock) will also lower your overclock. Are you referring to HT (hypertransport)? Your HT is 600Mhz over stock so perhaps changing the multiplier and dropping that down may help stability. As far as I know, higher HT speed doesn't effect any type of performance with Phenom processors. So it's probably not really required of you to have such a high HT speed. If I'm wrong someone please correct me









Good luck


----------



## NCspecV81

I've noticed increases in OPENGL framerates with increased HT Link. Ex: Furmark 1.6


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Hi people!
Long time no see!
Got my "new" board Crosshair II formula. ( from a friend )
So far I got 3.6 stable @ 1.4500vcore.
NB @ 2800 mhz.

Right now i'm testing 3.717 @ 1.52vcore using OCCT 1 hour stress test.
My NB is @ 2800mhz
HT @ 1800 @ 1.36volt
Pci-e Freq. @ 115mhz
Ram @ 1066 5-5-5-15 2T Unganged
VDDA @ 3.06 ( is this 2 high? )

but check out the volts on the VDDNB and it's set on stock! It jumps between 1.66 and 1.82! Does anybody know what's going on or if this is normal?

Asus utility is the one you should look @, OCCT gives incorrect information.

For the record my mobo bios is version 1210.


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Here it is 3.7 stable.








all info can be found in the pictures.


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Just finetuned ( defragged my hard disk ) my system and broke 22000







.
I've been trying to do this for quite a while now.
Just wanted to show off.









Btw does anybody know why we can't download crosshair II formula bios 1303?
Or does anybody have a link 2 where I can download it? Thanx


----------



## porschedrifter

Word. I just found this thread.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegeta Rage*


Just finetuned ( defragged my hard disk ) my system and broke 22000







.
I've been trying to do this for quite a while now.
Just wanted to show off.









Btw does anybody know why we can't download crosshair II formula bios 1303?
Or does anybody have a link 2 where I can download it? Thanx


How did you get such a high CPU score with the phenom II? I only get 12600 with 3.848ghz.


----------



## hxcnero

thlnk3r said:


> Hxcnero, are you referring to "CPU-NB HT Link Speed" under _Fox Intelligent Stepping_ menu? There should be options of 1x - 13x.
> 
> the "CPU-NB HT link speed" in my bios. adjusts my NB clock. i have that multiplier set at 13x and my NB clock is running at 2600.
> 
> the option im referring to is "CPU FID" under "fox intelligent stepping" i believe that its the multiplier for the HT clock. because no other options in my bios change anything related to my HT clock. (except adjusting the ref clock of course) il wait for another bios update or something. but until then. my HT multiplier is locked at 9x.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
How did you get such a high CPU score with the phenom II? I only get 12600 with 3.848ghz.

Physx bloated.


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JemmaB, lowering the HTT (reference clock) will also lower your overclock. Are you referring to HT (hypertransport)? Your HT is 600Mhz over stock so perhaps changing the multiplier and dropping that down may help stability. As far as I know, higher HT speed doesn't effect any type of performance with Phenom processors. So it's probably not really required of you to have such a high HT speed. If I'm wrong someone please correct me









Good luck










Thanks for the info I'll give it a try.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Then you must be one of the lucky ones whos chip OC like a champ. What is your stepping?


Thanks.









CACVC AC 0850DPCW


----------



## HA3AP

Just hit 4.0Ghz 3dMark 06 stable, also got to 4.1 but it wasnt even stable enough to take a print screen...

PS: Will upload some pics shortly...


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


How did you get such a high CPU score with the phenom II? I only get 12600 with 3.848ghz.


he's got SLI'd GTX 260's and PhysX is turned on... gives inflated CPU scores.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HA3AP*


Just hit 4.0Ghz 3dMark 06 stable, also got to 4.1 but it wasnt even stable enough to take a print screen...

PS: Will upload some pics shortly...


You cant say that and not post some screenies or give us the cpu score.


----------



## majinpowers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vegeta Rage*


Just finetuned ( defragged my hard disk ) my system and broke 22000







.
I've been trying to do this for quite a while now.
Just wanted to show off.









Btw does anybody know why we can't download crosshair II formula bios 1303?
Or does anybody have a link 2 where I can download it? Thanx


I haven't been able to get BIOS 1303 yet as well. I think its just a dead link and they haven't placed it on the FTP site yet.

Is there any way you can take some screens of you BIOS or let me know in detail what all setting you used for that 3.7 stable on your Crosshair II Formula?

I can get mine to pass 3DMark06 up to 3.8 but anything past 3554 for me fails OCCT.

Thinking about investing into water cooling. can anyone recommend a kit that plays well in Antec 1200, and the Crosshair II?


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


How did you get such a high CPU score with the phenom II? I only get 12600 with 3.848ghz.


Nvidia physics


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *majinpowers*


I haven't been able to get BIOS 1303 yet as well. I think its just a dead link and they haven't placed it on the FTP site yet.

Is there any way you can take some screens of you BIOS or let me know in detail what all setting you used for that 3.7 stable on your Crosshair II Formula?

I can get mine to pass 3DMark06 up to 3.8 but anything past 3554 for me fails OCCT.

Thinking about investing into water cooling. can anyone recommend a kit that plays well in Antec 1200, and the Crosshair II?



All cpu things off like tlb patch, instruction fetch etc.
all my volts and settings are in the pictures.
And I use AHCI but that realy wouldn't make a differance I think.


----------



## Vegeta Rage

Here's the differance without the physics engine....
Mine is still higher...must be the NB @ 2800mhz.


----------



## NCspecV81

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=730096


----------



## Vegeta Rage

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9753051


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HA3AP* 
Just hit 4.0Ghz 3dMark 06 stable, also got to 4.1 but it wasnt even stable enough to take a print screen...

PS: Will upload some pics shortly...

HA3AP, excellent job. These new Phenoms are just amazing OC'ers.

I look forward to seeing the screen shots









Good luck


----------



## pun3D

Are you guys that are doing the AOD thing with .14 or .15? I am afraid to try t again.


----------



## pixie

well i decided to do an experiment... and guess what, these freakin things really do like colder operating temps.

i was never able to boot windows (any version) above 3.95GHz, no matter how many volts i threw at it. well, after putting my cpu radiator in a bucket of ice water, i was actually able to boot at 4.01GHz @ 1.55v and take a screen shot. i also tried doing a half multi bump to 4.12GHz, but no go. it's enough to justify spending some cash on a TEC setup for now and later, phase.

notice the 14.2Â°C temp on the front display panel... that's the inline temp probe for the loop


----------



## gsk3rd

besides water and air is there anything that is computer safe 24/7?


----------



## pixie

i would say phase change is the best 24/7 chilling solution. TEC's can do fairly well, but the amount of power used adds a bit of monthly charges to your electricity bill. far more than a single stage phase.


----------



## richierich1212

I managed to squeeze out 3.5Ghz on my 920 (Stepping CACVC AC 0849BPMW) today (Just got it up and running this afternoon). Not bad considering how limited the Biostar TA790GX3 A2+ motherboard is when it comes to overclocking options. I also need a couple more case fans (only using the two stock Antec 300 fans). Oh yeah and ambient temperature isn't that cold right now, so my load temps are maxed at 57 degrees. And this ram sux for overclocking, that's why I have to bump up the voltage more than needed.










*Validation*


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pixie*


i would say phase change is the best 24/7 chilling solution. TEC's can do fairly well, but the amount of power used adds a bit of monthly charges to your electricity bill. far more than a single stage phase.


Will need to do some research on phase change thxs pixie. +rep.


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HA3AP, excellent job. These new Phenoms are just amazing OC'ers.

I look forward to seeing the screen shots









Good luck


Thanks, here's the promised screen shot, sorry for the delay, had some things to take care of...


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

^^^Jeese nice work.


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay*


^^^Jeese nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## gsk3rd

So I did some updating and I am mad now. I updated to 0701 bios hopping to get some stablization to some higher clocks and no dice. worse than before. Now since I updated to 9.1 ati drivers my higher clocks on it are not reachable without error. I heard of people reading some higher clocks. Guess not with my system.


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


So I did some updating and I am mad now. I updated to 0701 bios hopping to get some stablization to some higher clocks and no dice. worse than before. Now since I updated to 9.1 ati drivers my higher clocks on it are not reachable without error. I heard of people reading some higher clocks. Guess not with my system.


Considering you were able to reach ~3.9Ghz stable thats more then most owners of Phenom II 940 can reach, therefore I wouldnt worry too much, at least until mobo bios matures more to support this cpu.


----------



## warfox

Hey guys, I am getting a Dragon platform soon with the Asus M3A79-T Motherboard and i'm wondering whats the MAX Core voltage the the mobo can achieve without exploding into festering mass of charred silicone? Really dont want the 800US i spent to go down the hole... -_-


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 
Hey guys, I am getting a Dragon platform soon with the Asus M3A79-T Motherboard and i'm wondering whats the MAX Core voltage the the mobo can achieve without exploding into festering mass of charred silicone? Really dont want the 800US i spent to go down the hole... -_-

According to www.cpu-world.com, 1.5V is max safe. I heard people say AMD say 1.55V. For 24/7 use I would recommend not going over the 1.55V though you most likely will be ok upto 1.6V as long your temps is in check.


----------



## warfox

Thanks for the info man, i noticed you have the same Zalman cooling i an looking to use with MY phenom, How are temps at 3.5ghz? I was actually hoping to get to 4.0 ^_^ (although this would be my first serious overclock)


----------



## mirski57

I've been running my 940 at 3.516 for 2 days now with out any issues at all.
Ran Prime95 for 30minutes then just decided to do what I normally do with my system instead; Watch and record TV, RDP sessions, Burn DVDs, etc...

200 x 17.5 
VCore 1.4500
DDR2 2.100
HT 1.30
K8 <-->NB Speed 1.8 Ghz
CPU-NB Mult 9x

I use a Zalman 9700, running around 2300 RPM
Idle = 38 C 
Full = 52 C (Prime95 for 30min)

Case : CM Stacker
Room Temp : 68 F (20 C)

3DMark06 = 12837 with a CPU score of 4508


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


According to www.cpu-world.com, 1.5V is max safe. I heard people say AMD say 1.55V. For 24/7 use I would recommend not going over the 1.55V though you most likely will be ok upto 1.6V as long your temps is in check.


1.55 is safe for benching but not 24/7.

I run 1.375 @3.5ghz stable 24/7.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HA3AP*


Considering you were able to reach ~3.9Ghz stable thats more then most owners of Phenom II 940 can reach, therefore I wouldnt worry too much, at least until mobo bios matures more to support this cpu.


Yea I am happy but I am always pushing to see what I can do to squeeze every mhz out of this cpu.


----------



## warfox

Is anyone running @ 4.0+ stable 24/7?


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 
Is anyone running @ 4.0+ stable 24/7?

I did for a few days, but decided to go down to 3.9GHz to be on the safe side.


----------



## ShimaHiro

Hello guys i'm new in Forum







sorry i dont know so much good english

this my overclock
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2209/new2ez5.jpg

when i want give voltaj explain 1.47 system i seem blue screen but runing normal with auto voltaj but i cant test With superpi1m and prime95 seem blue screen no problem with games i tested 4 hour playing Crysis WH and GTA4 no any reset and blue screen i dont know what problem


----------



## skywarp00

raaaaa! i wish i could get to 3.9!!!!!! it seems near imposible. ive tried so many combos!


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warfox*


Thanks for the info man, i noticed you have the same Zalman cooling i an looking to use with MY phenom, How are temps at 3.5ghz? I was actually hoping to get to 4.0 ^_^ (although this would be my first serious overclock)


With my Zalman, my temps are at the high end, idle ~38*C, 58*C load. This is with a room temp of ~24-25*C. I know I have a slight issure with air flow because as soon as I take the side of the case off temps fall an imediate 2-3 degrees.

So my conclusion for the Zalman, with a room temp of ~25C and decent air flow, should allow you 3.5-3.7Ghz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShimaHiro*


Hello guys i'm new in Forum







sorry i dont know so much good english

this my overclock 
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2209/new2ez5.jpg

when i want give voltaj explain 1.47 system i seem blue screen but runing normal with auto voltaj *but i cant test With superpi1m and prime95 seem blue screen no problem with games i tested 4 hour playing Crysis WH and GTA4 no any reset and blue screen* i dont know what problem


I'm trying to decypher this one







The bolded part is because its not stable, if you can play games but not stress it. Trying to figure the part before the bolded section, I reply as soon as I have









Someone correct me if I am wrong, on the first part that is not bolded, is he trying to say he gets BSOD when voltage is set to auto but when he ups it to 1.47 it don't blue screen??? If this is the case, you have a fairly nice overclock, 3.75GHz @ 1.47V...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Someone correct me if I am wrong, on the first part that is not bolded, is he trying to say he gets BSOD when voltage is set to auto but when he ups it to 1.47 it don't blue screen???


Gen, it sounds like to me manually setting the voltage to 1.47 still BSOD's but keeping it at AUTO does not cause BSOD's? I too am having a bit of difficulty understanding the post.

ShimaHiro, is it possible you could explain in little bit better detail for us? In any case, great overclock









Good luck guys


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShimaHiro* 
Hello guys i'm new in Forum







sorry i dont know so much good english

this my overclock
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2209/new2ez5.jpg

when i want give voltaj explain 1.47 system i seem blue screen but runing normal with auto voltaj but i cant test With superpi1m and prime95 seem blue screen no problem with games i tested 4 hour playing Crysis WH and GTA4 no any reset and blue screen i dont know what problem

I think what he is trying to say is; his system BSOD's at 1.47v. While at auto voltage(BIOS) he can play both Crysis WH and GTA4 for 4 hours without BSOD but can't even get past SuperPi 1M or Prime95.


----------



## NCspecV81

Guys if everything goes to planned I'm gonna make an ln2 run this coming weekend. =o)

See what happens near 6ghz with 2 4870x2's.



















spiced it up some!


----------



## thlnk3r

NCspecV81, wow I'm getting excited for this









Will you be including an OC journal with screen shots?

Good luck buddy


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Guys if everything goes to planned I'm gonna make an ln2 run this coming weekend. =o)

See what happens near 6ghz with 2 4870x2's.


lol, was thinking the exact same thing with mine, but only one 4870x2 since i'm broke







in the middle of building my own copper CPU pot.

where can you get LN2 anyways? like at an AirGas type place?


----------



## oneluvballer21

Ok, so long time since I've been online. Long story short, my Foxconn Destroyer MB pooped out on me when I tried to go from 2x 2gb to 4x 2gb... after the install I had no video no matter what I tried, no matter how I switched around the hardware. Have to RMA the board. That happened after I started to take apart this computer, my backup (WC'd), so putting this back together should have been fairly easy, but after moving my office into the living room, parts got put in different boxes, and, well it took some time to get it back together. The good news is that its fully functional now, AND it has the most recent version of the database on it. So, it won't be updated tonight, but I'll plug away at it after work tomorrow (there's only like 300+ posts to read through







) and update as much as I can with the time I have, then finish it (if needed) the next day. Sorry for the delay and lack of presence for the last week, but "life happened". I'll be back on it ASAP! Oh yeah, and go figure... I essentially have four rigs, but two weren't fully put together (one with no OS install or anything), and two that have to have the MB replaced (only discovered in the last two weeks)... four rigs, none that were functional... go figure. Alright, can't wait to read up and see what you guys have been up to!!


----------



## ShimaHiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JEmmaB*


I think what he is trying to say is; his system BSOD's at 1.47v. While at auto voltage(BIOS) he can play both Crysis WH and GTA4 for 4 hours without BSOD but can't even get past SuperPi 1M or Prime95.










Yes 
System running normal with (Auto voltaj) but I am not able to take the test with auto Voltaj(Superpi1m or Prime95 . When want to give voltaj example 1.47 or 1.50 windows not running giveing Blue screen. Now voltaj and multiplier auto
when i want change them example (Auto multiplier 15x) but i change it with manuel system not running.

SYSTEM

AMD PHENOM II 940
Asus M3N-HT DELUXE 1701 BİOS
GTX 260 Core 216
Crucial balistix Tracer 800mhz dual 2x1 2x1
Antec 1200 Case 
CPU Cooler Zeroterm nirvana 120
PSU HİGH POWER ABSULTE 650Watt
1xWD 150GB 10kRPM Raptor 1X WD 500GB 7200RPM
DVD-RW LG sata


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShimaHiro*


Hello guys i'm new in Forum







sorry i dont know so much good english

this my overclock 
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2209/new2ez5.jpg

when i want give voltaj explain 1.47 system i seem blue screen but runing normal with auto voltaj but i cant test With superpi1m and prime95 seem blue screen no problem with games i tested 4 hour playing Crysis WH and GTA4 no any reset and blue screen i dont know what problem


That cpu temp 45C...Is that your idle temp?!?









Btw, I have teh same problem when running 3.91, Can't run prime or OCCT, but works ok when surfing or gamig


----------



## warfox

Wow is it really that stiff to get 4ghz?... Question, at what point should you just stop in fear of blowing up your parts? Other than the obvious smoking/funny smell coming from your cpu lol


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 
Wow is it really that stiff to get 4ghz?... Question, at what point should you just stop in fear of blowing up your parts? Other than the obvious smoking/funny smell coming from your cpu lol

Id say around 1.6vcore and/or 65-70C


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShimaHiro*


Hello guys i'm new in Forum







sorry i dont know so much good english

this my overclock 
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/2209/new2ez5.jpg

when i want give voltaj explain 1.47 system i seem blue screen but runing normal with auto voltaj but i cant test With superpi1m and prime95 seem blue screen no problem with games i tested 4 hour playing Crysis WH and GTA4 no any reset and blue screen i dont know what problem


Are these right cpu scores for xp? I am dying to hit 5500 cpu score in vista32bit.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShimaHiro*


Yes 
System running normal with (Auto voltaj) but I am not able to take the test with auto Voltaj(Superpi1m or Prime95 . When want to give voltaj example 1.47 or 1.50 windows not running giveing Blue screen. Now voltaj and multiplier auto
when i want change them example (Auto multiplier 15x) but i change it with manuel system not running.

SYSTEM

AMD PHENOM II 940
Asus M3N-HT DELUXE 1701 BİOS
GTX 260 Core 216
Crucial balistix Tracer 800mhz dual 2x1 2x1
Antec 1200 Case 
CPU Cooler Zeroterm nirvana 120
PSU HİGH POWER ABSULTE 650Watt
1xWD 150GB 10kRPM Raptor 1X WD 500GB 7200RPM
DVD-RW LG sata


Try setting the multiplier to 17x and leave the voltage on auto then try Prime95 and see what happens.


----------



## majinpowers

Well I ordered a lapped True 120 today from crazypc.com. Has anyone got a lapped heat sink from them before? was wondering how well it will be lapped.

Also I got 2 Scythe Ultra Kaze Fans. Hope this brings my temps down so I can try some higher clocks.

I have got better clocks that seem stable but don't want to run Prime too long at the temps I been getting.

you guys think the True will help much upgrading from a Zalman 9700.


----------



## porschedrifter

I'm at 3.4 right now on air but I just ordered a xspc watercooling kit and will post up my definitive OC for this chip after the install


----------



## emersonsc

I'm having issues getting mine to OC at all... no matter what i try, the system either wot post, or windows onwt load or BSOD durring load. On the slight chance i got one to load windows, the second i put any load on it i BSOD. im really let down by this chip right now


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
I'm having issues getting mine to OC at all... no matter what i try, the system either wot post, or windows onwt load or BSOD durring load. On the slight chance i got one to load windows, the second i put any load on it i BSOD. im really let down by this chip right now

what bios are you running? thermal paste on the heat sink? Heat sink mounted correctly?


----------



## pixie

double check your RAM settings, sometimes the timings will change automatically if you change to a different RAM multi and cause poor stability or no POST.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

I get random BSOD and its weird cause I can prime95 for hours and it will be stable but if its idling for a few hours and I click on Firefox is will blue screen. Its really weird. Windows blames my anti virus for some reason. I guess ill switch and try again.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay* 
I get random BSOD and its weird cause I can prime95 for hours and it will be stable but if its idling for a few hours and I click on Firefox is will blue screen. Its really weird. Windows blames my anti virus for some reason. I guess ill switch and try again.

UH... I though that problem was gone with these chips, my 9850 did that, I could be prime stable (off and on) and game stable for days, then out of the blue, when I open IE or FF it crashes


----------



## Drin

Well, it took me a lot longer to get back to OCN. Sadly I don't really even have the time right now to read this board, let alone post on it and tear down my system to try and reach higher clocks. I'll check back every few weeks or so however, and will have to live vicariously through your oc's! I might even get a spare weekend in a week or two (maybe) to try one last batch of oc's. The fans/grits will arrive in a week at least, so cooling won't be the issue.

Anyway as promised, here are some screenshots which might actually be helpful to someone (doubt it) instead of the rambling post I left a while back. I made a list of bugs I discovered when testing, however I realised I could not test if it was the bios or the board, since I can't roll back to any previous bios. This combined with the fact that my first x16 PCI-E slot is faulty (cannot run at x16 with any one card I tested, yet my second slot runs at x16, giving me x8/x16 cf.....







) leads to me to believe my motherboard and not the bios is mostly to blame. The same card works just fine in my brother's board (as in the same single card will run x16 pcie 2.0). My first x16 pci-e slot will never run even a single gpu/card at x16, yet my second slot does without any issue. Sigh.

I can hit 3.9 stable with a higher multi, however it does take more volts under this scenario. Leads me to believe that for the first batches at least, it's true that using lower multi's = higher oc's/better stability given the same clock speed. At least it seems that way to me, I never encountered anything that suggested otherwise.

Also, here's my 24/7 stable oc for now, considering that my cooling system has been destoryed. Did not really try for a max oc giving that voltage, I just spent an hour reaching something comfortable using the tests I had before. Works well enough, decent NB clock, and I simply don't have the time to try anything else sadly. Also works during normal high load (gaming etc) up to 36 degrees ambient, which is nice for summer. Tested twice with both cards stuck in, and both sticks of ram.

Anyway, gl on your oc's guys, keep on pushing it! Keep up the good work, you're figuring out a lot of info it would seem, and thanks again to baller for keeping this thread up to date!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


I'm having issues getting mine to OC at all... no matter what i try, the system either wot post, or windows onwt load or BSOD durring load. On the slight chance i got one to load windows, the second i put any load on it i BSOD. im really let down by this chip right now


Have you used this MB before with any others CPUs? If not, it could be a MB failure out of the box. And, like was mentioned, the most recent BIOS is recommended to keep your MB working correctly with your chip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Well, it took me a lot longer to get back to OCN. Sadly I don't really even have the time right now to read this board, let alone post on it and tear down my system to try and reach higher clocks. I'll check back every few weeks or so however, and will have to live vicariously through your oc's! I might even get a spare weekend in a week or two (maybe) to try one last batch of oc's. The fans/grits will arrive in a week at least, so cooling won't be the issue.

Anyway as promised, here are some screenshots which might actually be helpful to someone (doubt it) instead of the rambling post I left a while back. I made a list of bugs I discovered when testing, however I realised I could not test if it was the bios or the board, since I can't roll back to any previous bios. This combined with the fact that my first x16 PCI-E slot is faulty (cannot run at x16 with any one card I tested, yet my second slot runs at x16, giving me x8/x16 cf.....







) leads to me to believe my motherboard and not the bios is mostly to blame. The same card works just fine in my brother's board (as in the same single card will run x16 pcie 2.0). My first x16 pci-e slot will never run even a single gpu/card at x16, yet my second slot does without any issue. Sigh.

I can hit 3.9 stable with a higher multi, however it does take more volts under this scenario. Leads me to believe that for the first batches at least, it's true that using lower multi's = higher oc's/better stability given the same clock speed. At least it seems that way to me, I never encountered anything that suggested otherwise.

Also, here's my 24/7 stable oc for now, considering that my cooling system has been destoryed. Did not really try for a max oc giving that voltage, I just spent an hour reaching something comfortable using the tests I had before. Works well enough, decent NB clock, and I simply don't have the time to try anything else sadly. Also works during normal high load (gaming etc) up to 36 degrees ambient, which is nice for summer. Tested twice with both cards stuck in, and both sticks of ram.

Anyway, gl on your oc's guys, keep on pushing it! Keep up the good work, you're figuring out a lot of info it would seem, and thanks again to baller for keeping this thread up to date!


Drin, assuming you are using the same RAM in both your screen shots of OC's, why is your RAM running at 6-6-6-18 @ 348MHz for 3.9GHz, while you also had it running at 5-5-5-15 @ 518MHz for 3.626GHz??? I can't help but believe your RAM timings were limiting your stability to push farther in one of those scenarios... either 5-5-5-15 was too tight (quite possible), or 6-6-6-18 was too loose (very likely, given the other stable timings)... just a thought.

As for the database, today I do laundry and catch up the database... it will happen, oh yes, it will....


----------



## skywarp00

wd drin. lookin sexy wityh the oc.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Have you used this MB before with any others CPUs? If not, it could be a MB failure out of the box. And, like was mentioned, the most recent BIOS is recommended to keep your MB working correctly with your chip.

Drin, assuming you are using the same RAM in both your screen shots of OC's, why is your RAM running at 6-6-6-18 @ 348MHz for 3.9GHz, while you also had it running at 5-5-5-15 @ 518MHz for 3.626GHz??? I can't help but believe your RAM timings were limiting your stability to push farther in one of those scenarios... either 5-5-5-15 was too tight (quite possible), or 6-6-6-18 was too loose (very likely, given the other stable timings)... just a thought.

As for the database, today I do laundry and catch up the database... it will happen, oh yes, it will....


Good point baller, was wondering if anyone would point that out!







And my memory can run fine at 5-5-5-15 for 3.9ghz even, however I had to adjust my clock skews for those particular sticks (which was only 2x1gb). Finding out what clock skews work best for my particular ram and its channel was an absolute pain, required taking out each stick, putting one in individually, and memtesting it with a particular adjustment for a couple of hours and then moving onto the next. Considering there's roughly 14 different options per stick, and you eventually have to get it stable with both, its not very fun. Two sticks tried my patience, there's no way I'm going to do it with four, so I'll probably try to pick up a 2x2 kit sometime.

That's what I meant earlier when I said that my ram was holding me back slightly, not because it couldn't actually reach a decent speed with my clock, but because it took too much effort to get decent timings with a good oc. When I hit 3.9ghz the second the time it was just to see if I could hit 3.9ghz with a higher multi, and if it did take more voltage or not, and I never tried to tighten my timings due to laziness. Its quite probable it would not have made a difference, but I'll never know for now. Anyway... I feel an itch to get back to oc'ing, hopefully I'll get the time.

I tried to read all 40 pages since I last posted, but that was too difficult. However I'm glad that you managed to get your cards stepped up baller, once you get everything working your system will be very sweet







Hopefully you won't encounter anymore hardware troubles, or that you already got them fixed!

Skywarp I'm sure you'll get your OC up and over 3.9ghz eventually, and your advice is helping a lot of people in this thread, far more useful than anything I'm doing. Also to rotaryKnight, what did you use for stability @ 4ghz, thats a nice OC! I'd be quite interested as that was the biggest wall I hit, so any info could potentially be very helpful. I saw 3D mark, and tf2/pi I think, but I have not been able to read every thread. And cheers robo







I picked up my avatar from a webcomic called Dr. McNinja, which is pretty funny at times, if anyone is bored they should check it out sometime.


----------



## fizur2002

Having trouble with my OC right now, specs in sig and more settings in my Dragon platform link in sig as well.

Currently running 3.6 on 1.5v for OCCT stability and cant seem to get any higher due to temps hitting 50c on air. Any ideas on what is going on with this? Ill post my stepping and revision when i get home.


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Have you used this MB before with any others CPUs? If not, it could be a MB failure out of the box. And, like was mentioned, the most recent BIOS is recommended to keep your MB working correctly with your chip.


yeah. i used to have a 9850 in this thing. OC'd no issues to 3.2 I also cleared the cmos and flashed the new bios on it. still no luck. im hoping my chip isnt a dud.


----------



## wheth4400

Mine just came in today will be installing it this weekend Steeping is 0851CPAW


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Mine just came in today will be installing it this weekend Steeping is 0851CPAW


What the last 5 numbers on the last line,would be 80***


----------



## superjett

Heres where it sits now....need acc to score A BETTER CLOCK

AMD Phenom II
Windows Vista Home Premium Edition SP1 (Build 6001) 
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+) 3DNow!(+) SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A x86-64
CPUID : F.4.2 / Extended : 10.4
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
CPU Cache : L3 : 6144 KB
Core : Deneb (45 nm) / Stepping : RB-C2

Freq : 3862.85 MHz (257.52 * 15)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : CROSSHAIR II FORMULA
NB : NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI SPP rev A2
SB : NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI MCP rev A2

GPU1 Type : GeForce GTX 280
GPU1 Clocks : Core 300 MHz / RAM 100 MHz
GPU2 Type : GeForce GTX 280
GPU2 Clocks : Core 300 MHz / RAM 100 MHz
DirectX Version : 10.0

RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 429.2 MHz (3:5) @ 5-5-5-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB (PC2-6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair


----------



## wheth4400

80454? are those the numbers you are asking about?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superjett* 
Heres where it sits now....need acc to score A BETTER CLOCK

Don't the Phenom II's have AAC buit in?


----------



## oneluvballer21

Ok, database updated in my file through page 56 (post #560), but I won't update the database on here until its all up to date.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bdurkin76*


can add me, can't get 3.7 or 3.8 stable for stress test but gaming is fine
phenom II 940
cacvc ac 08508pcw
rb-c2
3.6 @ 17x212 @1.4v
nb v auto
nb clock 1910
ga-ma790fx-ds5
bios f6
zalman 9700


I assume you meant 0850*D*PCW...? That's what others with a similar stepping had, so that's what I've put in the database... correct me if its different.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
What the last 5 numbers on the last line,would be 80***



Nice OC Hondaguy!! That's with water right? What are you temps idle/load?
I'm thinking about going on water, or mabye go for the CM V10. I not sure yet.


----------



## emersonsc

all i can get... really unhappy with this. My 9850 was able to run stable at 3.3 This wont go past 3.4... 230 bucks for 100mhz increase? terrible.


----------



## fizur2002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
all i can get... really unhappy with this. My 9850 was able to run stable at 3.3 This wont go past 3.4... 230 bucks for 100mhz increase? terrible.










sounds like your about the same situation as me.

my 940 is 0850CPMW


----------



## emersonsc

Here is what i'v learned with my system so far:

does NOT like:
mult over 17x
ANY FSB changes
4 sticks of ram

Now, the f'd up thing, is that i can get more than 200x17 @1.55 nb/ht @2200.. but good ol windows BSOD onces its time for the desktop to appear. and it does some memory "dump" and i do feel microsoft is really taking a dump on me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Emersonsc, have you tried running a lower memory divider? For testing purposes have you tried only running one stick of memory? Have you tried running your memory in "ganged" mode? Remember the stock HT (hypertransport) link speed of the 940 is 1,800Mhz. Anything over that and you may run into stability issues.

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

yeah i started with the stock HT/NB and mem speeds. Once i hit my road block with the bus/mult i started messing with mem and nb/ht.

Will the ganged mode help my 4 sticks issue? or OC issue?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


Will the ganged mode help my 4 sticks issue? or OC issue?


Emersonsc, it's worth a shot. Ganged mode allows the processor to have 100% access to all the memory as oppose to unganged mode where each core gets access to a stick of memory. I'm pretty sure this is correct. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Good luck


----------



## BenBrown

Unless I overlooked it, are you running all four sticks @ 1066? If so pull two of them out or run all 4 @ 800. Most (not all) of the time Phenoms don't like 4 sticks of ram @ 1066. Also your HT Link does not need to be that high. Keep it around 1800 - 2000. There is really no gain from anything higher. At least not anything that could not be construed as margin of error.

Second of all. That is way too much vcore for that clock. Using too much is almost the same as using to little when trying to find stability. These Phenoms are finicky.


----------



## emersonsc

where should my voltages be sitting then? Right now im down to 1.48.

Also, bringing my HT from 1800 to 2600 brought my3dmark06 score from 18400 to 19200

I took two sticks out, ran them at 800. got my crappy OC then bumped my timings to where they should be. then put the last two in. now im at the crapola 3.4 by 200x17 @1.48v with 2600HT/2600NB 1066mem @5-5-5-15-2T

:edit: this chip is a joke and I'm ready to give up on AMD. my 9850 was junk and so is this one. I got more of an OC out of that dud 9850 than this expensive paper-weight. Ive tried EVERYTHING. using diff mem sticks. voltages. mem timings/speed. BSOD on everything i do.


----------



## gsk3rd

Don't give up. These cpu's are awesome. I hate to say it that maybe you got a bum chip. Can you return it?


----------



## gsk3rd

I just looked at your cpuz shot there. What is your NB running at. Mine is barley stable at 2.4ghz. I would leave them out of the equation and then OC. What voltage are you running at for the NB?


----------



## emersonsc

i keep the voltages the same. cpu/nb volt at 1.45 even if i bump it windows bsods


----------



## emersonsc

i only messed with the nb/ht because i couldnt get the cpu any higher


----------



## NCspecV81

you really need a 1:1 or 1:2 divider, especially when using 4 sticks of ram. Also, check your vrm area of your board and see how warm it is over there. You may find good results throwing a fan atop of that area. Also get rid of the dram slot spam and go with a good 2x2 set and you'll probably see good improvements. Don't forget to lower that insane voltage you have going for 3.4ghz.


----------



## emersonsc

The 1.45v is too high? Also, i was using just two sticks of ram when i first started trying to OC. got the same results.


----------



## fizur2002

go and get the 802 bios, its the latest and should help you out more than you think.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fizur2002*


go and get the 802 bios, its the latest and should help you out more than you think.


Hey has the 79-t. You have the 78. With the old Phenomskeeping the NB ans CPU vid at the same was crucial. now it is not. I keep my nb volts around 1.45 max for 2.4ghz NB. My cpu VID is around 1.535. I would start from scratch and put the NB at stock and OC with only two sticks of ram in. Turn the ram to 800mhz and see if you get any different results. 3.5ghz is stable at stock voltages or maybe a small bump.

Patience is something that is needed with the Phenoms but once you hit a high clock the rewards are satisfying.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
i only messed with the nb/ht because i couldnt get the cpu any higher

Emersonsc, did you try running those two sticks of memory in "ganged" mode yet? Have you already try a different frequency other then 1066?

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

tryed ganged and tried lower to 800 then 400. no diff. think my mobo is crappin. its already been rma'd once. looks like it needs to be replaced :-( anyone have suggestions for a GOOD OC mobo?


----------



## gsk3rd

go one step higher and get the m4a.


----------



## emersonsc

is there really a diff in the two? they use the same sb/nb chips and similar lay-out. i even read reviews where it didnt perform as well as others.


----------



## HondaGuy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501007


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501007



photoshopped!!!!!

lol jp. Nice honda.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
photoshopped!!!!!

lol jp. Nice honda.

Photoshopped my a$$







lol


----------



## emersonsc

damn you honda! same ram/mobo/cpu... were fighting

whats ur voltages? what OS?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


damn you honda! same ram/mobo/cpu... were fighting

whats ur voltages? what OS?


I agree. I can not even get my NB to clock as high as his.2.3ghz seems to be my max stable.


----------



## emersonsc

good news! right now im sitting stable a 200x18!!! Installed xp 32bit and set my voltages to 1.48 for cpu and 1.45 for nb. i got a higher OC, at lower voltages. im also running WAY cooler.


----------



## gsk3rd

sweet deal!!!!!!!! glad things are looking up for you.


----------



## emersonsc

I just found out the version of xp i ::ehhem:: acquired doesnt have Media center :-( i dont want to use pinacles clunky crap. back to searching for a good os haha


----------



## HondaGuy

There is new Bios out for M3A79-T

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...3A79-T_Deluxe/
[ 0703 ]
----------------------
01. Support ACC with AM2+ 45nm CPU.
02. Improve the system performance when use certain CPU.
03. Fixed System may show Boot fail message if ACC enabled.
04. Fix the problem that AM2 CPU Vcore voltage may be incorrect if change CPU voltage in AI Suite.
05. Fix the problem that AI_NAP may not work after resuming from S1 or S3.
06. Set the value of "Processor Frequency Multiplier" option in bios up to 35 for certain CPU.
07. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx
(ACC is a overclock technique which can adjust the voltage and frequency for AMD CPU directly under OS)


----------



## emersonsc

amazing find! thanks for lookin out honda!

:edit:: how come its not on the support page? you got a homie in the asus biz? haha


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


There is new Bios out for M3A79-T

[ 0703 ]
----------------------
01. Support ACC with AM2+ 45nm CPU.
02. Improve the system performance when use certain CPU.
03. Fixed System may show Boot fail message if ACC enabled.
04. Fix the problem that AM2 CPU Vcore voltage may be incorrect if change CPU voltage in AI Suite.
05. Fix the problem that AI_NAP may not work after resuming from S1 or S3.
06. Set the value of "Processor Frequency Multiplier" option in bios up to 35 for certain CPU.
07. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx
(ACC is a overclock technique which can adjust the voltage and frequency for AMD CPU directly under OS)


Nice!! Going to try that 1 out!! 
Was finally able to get it stable at 3800MHz.
VCore: 1.537V (Bios) 
Load temp: 59C
Idle:35.5C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501335


----------



## HondaGuy

Up and running with 703, My volts before were just 1.525 for 4.1 CPUZ on AOD, thats all I adjusted everything else was stock



Able to boot with ACC @+6 and CPU [email protected] 19.5


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Up and running with 703, My volts before were just 1.525 for 4.1 CPUZ on AOD, thats all I adjusted everything else was stock

Able to boot with ACC @+6 and CPU [email protected] 19.5


Nice going there honda guy! Keep going, I'd like to see what great oc's you can achieve. I'm considering going for that board myself, and its nice to know they are updating the bios. The M3A32-MVP probably won't see another bios update sadly, although I would like to be proved wrong (hint, if any asus dev actually reads these boards!). My board has one of its x16 pcie slots faulty, and x16 cf is why I actually bought it in the first place so I was considering the move. I would RMA my board, but if I did I would not have a backup deneb board to use in the process, at least if I buy another board I have no downtime (although it would cost more). Although I do have a server/old backup rig or two, programming on it would be a pain.

Anyway, keep us posted on what you can achieve, and when you're done, if you could comment on the difference between the two boards that'd be great!


----------



## HondaGuy

Im finding out that I need more volts in bios when booting up then if I booted in Auto and then changed the volts and CPU Multi with AOD, When booting up with CPU Multi at 19x I need volts to be @ 1.55......If I was to changed it in windows with AOD, I only need 1.5 volts for CPU @3.8 also with 19x Multi


----------



## Drin

Interesting, I think Ben brown found this as well, and you both have the same boards. I'll give it a go with this board, but I don't believe I saw that when testing. However, as I hate AOD it's hard to be sure. I suppose I could give AOD another shot...


----------



## HondaGuy

Still have my board the M3A32-MVP Deluxe wifi, just sitting here looking for a good CPU for it, I was able to hit 3.9 also with phenom II, that was about all it could do, thought maybe this board would do alittle better which it did 4.1,,, but still not worth spending that kind of money


----------



## gsk3rd

i am hoping lapping my true will yield me some better cooling. I can feel 4ghz is coming! Also updated to 0703 this morning.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


i am hoping lapping my true will yield me some better cooling. I can feel 4ghz is coming! Also updated to 0703 this morning.


May the force be with you........


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Still have my board the M3A32-MVP Deluxe wifi, just sitting here looking for a good CPU for it, I was able to hit 3.9 also with phenom II, that was about all it could do, thought maybe this board would do alittle better which it did 4.1,,, but still not worth spending that kind of money


Very true, and if it was just for an overlock there is no way I'd do it! However, the best CF configuration I can achieve is x8/x16 sadly, due to my defective first pci-e slot. If I could be certain that all it caused was a minor gfx performance hit, I'd be ok with it too. Sadly however, my cards cannot overclock very well at all, and I have no idea if this is my motherboard or just bad cards.

And you could always try a server, although that board is a bit overkill for that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


i am hoping lapping my true will yield me some better cooling. I can feel 4ghz is coming! Also updated to 0703 this morning.


Yes, go for it! as long as you are safe, there's no harm in it. The true benefits immensely from being lapped, and it's strongly recommended if you do a good job. And go go go, hit 4.0ghz! Someone here has to, and I won't even be able to try for some time to come


----------



## XenoMopH

Hondayguy, I tried to boot with ACC enabled, but it just wouldn't boot. How did you manage to boot. Or did you enable it in AOD and rebooted the system.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Hondayguy, I tried to boot with ACC enabled, but it just wouldn't boot. How did you manage to boot. Or did you enable it in AOD and rebooted the system.

Don't boot with ACC on! It won't do anything in the best case scenario, and in the worst case scenario it may cause instability or inability to boot. I think you might be referring to CPU Tweak, which I believe is required to run AOD? Not sure, please clarfy if I'm wrong.


----------



## emersonsc

still at a road block. With vista 32bit im able to hit 200x18. 19 causes unstability even at 1.55 volts.

Honda, im confused now. are you using the bios or AOD to OC?


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Don't boot with ACC on! It won't do anything in the best case scenario, and in the worst case scenario it may cause instability or inability to boot. I think you might be referring to CPU Tweak, which I believe is required to run AOD? Not sure, please clarfy if I'm wrong.

I know ACC won't do any good as it's built in the P2.
I was refering to a post HondaGuy made here. He said was able to boot with acc +6%. That's why I asked.

With Bios 0703 you'll get a Boot fail message, so no harm will be done







.


----------



## oblivion.sky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Hondayguy, I tried to boot with ACC enabled, but it just wouldn't boot. How did you manage to boot. Or did you enable it in AOD and rebooted the system.

ACC is already built in the phenom II so enabling it will just result to boot failure.

EDIT- oops i have to pay more attention


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
still at a road block. With vista 32bit im able to hit 200x18. 19 causes unstability even at 1.55 volts.

Honda, im confused now. are you using the bios or AOD to OC?


I was using BIOS to OC, that when I had ACC set to +6 CPU multi to 19.5x,,,,,,I was saying before that I noticed I dont need as much volts in AOD to get the CPU at 3.8..In AOD I need 1.5 v on AOD...when booting up from BIOS with setting @ 19.5x I need 1.55v in order to boot up and be stable in Windows


----------



## gsk3rd

IF it helps i do 90% of my OCing with AOD. The only thing in bios i change is the ram, and HT and NB speeds. Otherthan that everything is in auto.

Yes the True is getting lapped on sunday. Bought the sand paper today. While i was out I ran 4.0ghz at 1.535 volts and when i came back it was still running at idle. I was shocked. Got on the computer, surfed, played itunes. Never once did it get over 50% load. Opened up super pi and ran it. 18th iteration and bam bsod. So i know 4.0ghz is close.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
IF it helps i do 90% of my OCing with AOD. The only thing in bios i change is the ram, and HT and NB speeds. Otherthan that everything is in auto.

Yes the True is getting lapped on sunday. Bought the sand paper today. While i was out I ran 4.0ghz at 1.535 volts and when i came back it was still running at idle. I was shocked. Got on the computer, surfed, played itunes. Never once did it get over 50% load. Opened up super pi and ran it. 18th iteration and bam bsod. So i know 4.0ghz is close.

Haha nice, keep going! Myself, I got 40 minutes (43 really) stable in OCCT 1-hour test, high priority. My temps were never critical, but I always had the feeling I was breaching the temperature threshold for the current voltage I was pumping into my chip. There's pretty strong evidence to suggest that these thresholds exist, even if your temps are fine. That's why with better cooling methods, you are still able to hit higher stable clocks with less vcore, even though you're nowhere near the safety limit of 62 degrees.

I need to lap my Noctua as well... I actually scratched it when I killed my fans, and part of the nickel plating is removed. Since the nikel layer is so thin I doubt it matters, but still a good lap job wouldn't hurt anyway. Sigh, looking down at my computer I see a 80mm fan being held in an 120mm hole with zipties. I wish the kaze's would come back in stock for where I live already


----------



## HondaGuy

Here are my settings
CPU [email protected] 19.5
CPU Volts @1.55
Auto Express...disabled
CPU tweak... disabled
ACC.. Enabled,
ALL Cores +6

Booted up fine... one thing I did notice was that even tho Disabled CPU tweak in Bios I still have red circle


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Here are my settings
CPU [email protected] 19.5
CPU Volts @1.55
Auto Express...disabled
CPU tweak... disabled
ACC.. Enabled,
ALL Cores +6

Booted up fine

So you don't need cpu tweak to be enabled for AOD to work? Good to know! I always believed CPU tweak was only relating to the TLB fix (which once again, does not involve us!) but I think I recall lightman (or particle) over at XS saying it was required so I assumed it was. I think in the end, he did say it just added to his temps without doing a whole lot (if I recall correctly, this was a while ago).


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice!!...I'm thinking about either going WC or V10...not sure yet, but I too want to get that 4.0GHz running


----------



## HondaGuy

just up'd FSB


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
just up'd FSB



Is AOD reading your NB VID right? If so, that seems low even though your NB freq is close to stock right now. Man I really need to at least try AOD, even if just so I know what the heck everyone is talking about.

Anyway, that's pretty nice, keep it coming!


----------



## thlnk3r

Guys, I have a question about AOD. I apologize I am not to knowledgeable with the application but what happens when you run into instability with the OC? Does the OS freeze or does the application just simply not let you go any further? One would think having the OS lockup/freeze would eventually lead to some type of data corruption.

Thanks


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Guys, I have a question about AOD. I apologize I am not to knowledgeable with the application but what happens when you run into instability with the OC? Does the OS freeze or does the application just simply not let you go any further? One would think having the OS lockup/freeze would eventually lead to some type of data corruption.

Thanks










That makes two of us







I tried AOD once a long, long time ago, on a different motherboard and a different chip, and hated it. I believe I've read that usually it'll cause the OS to freeze in most circumstances, however you might notice certain programs start to fail immediately after tweaking (not least of all AOD itself) or displaying odd bugs. I think I recall seeing that someone once had their norton crash on them instantly, suggesting instability was reached.

If this were the case, certainly I think data corruption could occur, especially if the OS does not freeze immediately and a program/task is in the process of writing. Of course I have no definite idea, and I could be really wrong.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


If this were the case, certainly I think data corruption could occur, especially if the OS does not freeze immediately and a program/task is in the process of writing. Of course I have no definite idea, and I could be really wrong.


Drin, I'm sure it would. It would be like booting into your OS with an unstable overclock. It's just a matter of time before the NTDLR becomes corrupted/missing or any other system files at that.

Good luck


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Drin, I'm sure it would. It would be like booting into your OS with an unstable overclock. It's just a matter of time before the NTDLR becomes corrupted/missing or any other system files at that.

Good luck


Good to know, thanks for that


----------



## XenoMopH

Suicide run: 4GHz!! 1.55V (AOD OC)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501529

Far from stable, but I was able to run it for quite some time where I couldn't even touch that speed with the 0601 Bios. What can I say about the 0703 other than it works fine


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Suicide run: 4GHz!! 1.55V (AOD OC)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=501529

Far from stable, but I was able to run it for quite some time where I couldn't even touch that speed with the 0601 Bios. What can I say about the 0703 other than it works fine









Nice! Now to make it stable







keep on going!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Air cooled, TRUE + yate loon.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*











Air cooled, TRUE + yate loon.


Edit: well clearly I'm more than just a bit tired







+rep for a good OC!


----------



## HA3AP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Guys, I have a question about AOD. I apologize I am not to knowledgeable with the application but what happens when you run into instability with the OC? Does the OS freeze or does the application just simply not let you go any further? One would think having the OS lockup/freeze would eventually lead to some type of data corruption.

Thanks










basically when you set up the settings, click ok, it takes about 5 sec to apply them, which I also presume it tests them in that time, if its not stable it restarts the pc, accompanied by the blue screen...


----------



## MRHANDS

To get a feel for the 920, I lowered my multi to 14x and gave myself just enough fsb to make my ram run at 1066. It was quite simple. I did this in the bios. It loaded vista, did the first 2 tests in 3dmark06 and crashed on the 3rd test.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
To get a feel for the 920, I lowered my multi to 14x and gave myself just enough fsb to make my ram run at 1066. It was quite simple. I did this in the bios. It loaded vista, did the first 2 tests in 3dmark06 and crashed on the 3rd test.

















I have the same cooler, mobo and case as you. But I tried those settings and my computer crashes under load. Should I tried ganged mode? How much voltage did you put for your RAM, HT or NB? And how is your NB frequency so high?


----------



## sp4wners

Wow... This thread is huge now







Last time I've been here it was only few posts


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
I have the same cooler, mobo and case as you. But I tried those settings and my computer crashes under load. Should I tried ganged mode? How much voltage did you put for your RAM, HT or NB? And how is your NB frequency so high?

With overclocking, you really can't expect the settings that worked for one person to work for another, even given the same components. Even chips from the same waffer can differ (i.e. the ones on the inside tend to oc better) let alone processor family. That said, sometimes it is useful to see what someone can achieve given your components, and aim to see if it would work for you. Moving past that, you have temperatures (cooling methods, country of residence etc) and different steppings/revisions of the same product.

However, the answer as to why its stable for him and not for you is a lot more complicated, and in practice you may never find out. Now, to answer some of your questions!

1) Unganged mode tends to be better, and for me it definitely was. There are times when ganged mode is better, but usually these situations are pretty rare. In the end, you will have to test which works best for you to determine the mode to set - for most people however (and with multi-threaded applications) unganged works better. Edit: to provide a better definition, I googled up 'ganged vs unganged':

http://houseofhelp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67607

Quote:

The Phenom has two memory controllers on the CPU. Ganged is setting both memory controllers to work together which allows data (that is being used by all cores) to await on the queue until they are accessed. Unganging means that the two controllers work independently. This allows them to work asynchronously with reference to individual clocks with their one or two Dimms. I would set your Quad Core to unganged.

I would set the DRAM to 800Mhz with 4-4-4-12 as you are populating all four DRAM slots with 1066Mhz DRAM. This will bring you a better stability with that system.
2) The amount of voltage that you can safely apply to your ram differs from module to module. Generally it's best to find the rated voltages your ram is specified to run at, and then applying .1v if you feel that you should. It should be easy to find on your manufacturer's website. It's almost universally accepted that increasing your ram by .1v should do absolutely no harm. This is not always the case however.

3) Certain chips and mobo/processor configurations allow for different NB frequency clocks. Some chips may be able to hit a very high cpu frequency, but may only be able to hit a very low NB clock. Upping the NB-CPU vid (and also the NB voltage for your motherboard, if thats the issue) can help you maintain stability at higher clocks. It's important to note that if you change either, its similar to the cpu vcore; you need to check and monitor temps to ensure it's safe.

Finally, if you can tell us how/why you crashed, it could help us figure out what is causing it as well! Hopefully this rambling was useful, and good luck on your oc!


----------



## richierich1212

Well my computer BSODs most of the time when I overclock (higher than 3.5GHz) with a page fault error.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


Well my computer BSODs most of the time when I overclock (higher than 3.5GHz) with a page fault error.


What's your temperatures like, especially under load? If you noticed what your temperatures were shortly before crashing that would be great too. When does it crash, and are you testing for stability using any program?


----------



## richierich1212

I use Prime95 for stability. Load temps are around 50-55 degrees C. Idles around 35.


----------



## Drin

Well your temps seem to be fine at least, I'm assuming those are for your stable 3.5ghz OC? I think you know what you're doing, getting a 920 past 3.5ghz isn't very easy, and requires some effort from what I've heard.

You may actually want to try lowering your vcore, as this can help in certain situations because these chips prefer lower temps over volts. However, you still need both, as your cpu will not run stable for a given overclock without a certain amount of voltage. This mainly helps if you simply up the vcore without exhausting all the various combinations you can use to reach a certain speed, and is a useful tool when oc'ing the phenom II's. It's important to note that this might not work at all, but it's worth trying. I.e. try using a different combination, and a lower vcore for it. If that fails, eventually notch your vcore back to where it was.

Beyond that I'm not sure if I can provide anyhelp; you already have a nice OC, and might know more than me. Disable CPUtweak, autoexpress, ACC if you have them, they won't help you and may cause instability. Most people prefer to disable cpu prefetching, on my system it's horrible and only hinders me but for you this will depend on your configuration.

Finally, try to test the maximum frequency you can obtain with your cpu before trying to OC your ram, NB clock, HT link (although I suspect you already tried this, correct me if I'm wrong sorry). Note that you should always try to keep your HT link < or = your NB frequency, or it will probably be completely unstable. I know for my motherboard, it won't even let you set the HT link to be > NB clock. Once you've found out how far you can push individual aspects of your system, it should help a lot in determining what maximum final oc you can acheive.

Hope that helps


----------



## richierich1212

Thanks your help Drin. Yeah I'll keep messing with the settings. My system seems to need 1.4v just for 3.5GHz though, but I need to tweak little by little.


----------



## emersonsc

honda, the ACC you set, is that within AOD or bios? i tried to do it in my bios and event hough i had my voltages set to 1.48 it jacked mine up to 1.66 and wouldnt let me boot. kept giving me a cpu overvolt.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


honda, the ACC you set, is that within AOD or bios? i tried to do it in my bios and event hough i had my voltages set to 1.48 it jacked mine up to 1.66 and wouldnt let me boot. kept giving me a cpu overvolt.


You need to go into Hardware Monitor and on VCORE Voltage set that to Ignored, then you wont get that CPU overvolt anymore.

The ACC I have set that with BIOS


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You need to go into Hardware Monitor and on VCORE Voltage set that to Ignored, then you wont get that CPU overvolt anymore.

The ACC I have set that with BIOS


I wonder if this is my problem when OCing the NB. Will try this and see what happens. thxs honda.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*


To get a feel for the 920, I lowered my multi to 14x and gave myself just enough fsb to make my ram run at 1066. It was quite simple. I did this in the bios. It loaded vista, did the first 2 tests in 3dmark06 and crashed on the 3rd test.


















Try lowering you NB a bit, might help in getting you stable...


----------



## iandroo888

whats the max voltage, fsb, multi, speeds u guys have gotten so far?

im testing mine out right now...


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


whats the max voltage, fsb, multi, speeds u guys have gotten so far?

im testing mine out right now...


This is the max I have done so far:
CPU Voltage: 1.475
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.45
Reference Clock: 252
CPU Multiplier: 18
NB Multiplier: 13
HT Multiplier: 13

Max stable clocks I have gotten so far:
CPU: 2528MHz (temps limiting higher clocks







)
NB: 2600Mhz
HT Link: 2600Mhz

What is in my sig is what I'm running 24/7 atm.


----------



## iandroo888

thats nice to know. how do u check the bios version? i cant get it to show POST by pressing tab. rawr lol..

right now im testing highest fsb i can get .. @ x10 multi... 280 so far.. boot into windows.. doin a little dling and updating from windows update too lol

*edit*

no post at 290. post but no window load at 287....

boot to windows at 285!

highest multi at 18.5x!


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


thats nice to know. how do u check the bios version? i cant get it to show POST by pressing tab. rawr lol..

right now im testing highest fsb i can get .. @ x10 multi... 280 so far.. boot into windows.. doin a little dling and updating from windows update too lol

*edit*

no post at 290. post but no window load at 287....

boot to windows at 285!

highest multi at 18.5x!


You can find you bios version in CPU-Z under the "Mainboard" tab.


----------



## iandroo888

whats safe/good temps for a 45nm amd? is it still under 65C?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HA3AP*


basically when you set up the settings, click ok, it takes about 5 sec to apply them, which I also presume it tests them in that time, if its not stable it restarts the pc, accompanied by the blue screen...


HA3AP, thanks for the clarification. Well I guess it's just a matter of time before the OS starts getting errors. Sometimes I'll get system32 errors or missing ntdlr after the fourth attempt of overclocking. Most of the time though I believe it's related to an unstable memory OC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


whats safe/good temps for a 45nm amd? is it still under 65C?


Iandroo, according to "AMD" maximum operating temperature is between 55 - 62C.

Good luck guys


----------



## iandroo888

i have 0602. should i upgrade to 0701?

man.. this new board has sooo many functions compared to the a8n32-sli i used to have >.<" im so confused! LOL

right now im trying to get 200x18.5 to be stable. got 30min stability on orthos small fft 9 priority with 1.4625 cpu vcore, 1.4nv vcore. lol

highest temps is like 53C. so i think i still got some leeway.. kinda


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


You need to go into Hardware Monitor and on VCORE Voltage set that to Ignored, then you wont get that CPU overvolt anymore.

The ACC I have set that with BIOS


1.66v seems VERY high though. why does that acc 6% jack my volt so high


----------



## iandroo888

1.66v? dang.. but then again.. i think im at 1.5 to get 3.7ghz stable @[email protected] approx 62C load.. its 1 hr 25 min in on orthos small ffts priority 9.

*edit*

correction. @ Load its at 1.54v; 61-63 C; 200MHz x 18.5 => 3712MHz

*edit again*

2 hours stable so far!









*edit some more*

would it still be stable if i upped the clock on memory to higher then 800? id probably have to loosen timings huh..

would u guys suggest me staying at 200x18.5 if it ends up stable... or should i go like 274 x 13.5 or something (higher fsb = better?)

also how long would u guys consider stable? it just hit 3 hours on Orthos. (sorry for all the questions...)


----------



## emersonsc

orthos only stresses 2 cores (unless they've updated it) try prime 95


----------



## iandroo888

i run two instances.

crap. it was only about 4 hours or so stable.. iunoe what i can do now.. other then drop the speed.

didnt get a screen saying the problem or anything..

*edit*

currently im at

200fsb x 18.5 with cpu vcore 1.5 nb volt 1.4 ht 1.3. vdroop @ load about 0.04v

going to try 206 x 18 with same volts

what hsould i have nb freq multi set at or link speed? and is auto ddr volt fine for now? its only at 800mhz.. i havent tried oc'ing ram yet


----------



## emersonsc

start off OC the CPU first, then worry about the NB/HT, Ram and timings.

btw, your ram is rated for 1066 @2.1v 5-5-5-15-2T but again, WAIT untill you get a stable CPU oc then move on to the other things, doing ONE at a time untill you find your highest stable point


----------



## iandroo888

so what im currently doing is right.. right? lol..


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
1.66v seems VERY high though. why does that acc 6% jack my volt so high

All chips are different...Over on XS try his settings...........

Unlike the 9950 which liked positive numbers (+4/+6) the PhII likes negative numbers better (-4/-6). I started off raising the ACC and went all the way up to +8, but I had much better luck on the negative side. The side benefit of that was that even at higher V's the temps stayed lower (of course thats assuming TIMPIN1 is reliable)....

CPU [email protected] 1.45...hes got 208x18.5 with ACC core 0(-6) core 1(-10) core 2(-8) core 3(-10)


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
All chips are different...Over on XS try his settings...........

Unlike the 9950 which liked positive numbers (+4/+6) the PhII likes negative numbers better (-4/-6). I started off raising the ACC and went all the way up to +8, but I had much better luck on the negative side. The side benefit of that was that even at higher V's the temps stayed lower (of course thats assuming TIMPIN1 is reliable)....

CPU [email protected] 1.45...hes got 208x18.5 with ACC core 0(-6) core 1(-10) core 2(-8) core 3(-10)

Did I miss something here? Why are you guys messing with ACC? A far as I knew enabling ACC with PII has negative effects on your ability to OC since it's built in to the chip... or something like that.


----------



## emersonsc

well im able to boot into 200x18.5!!!

How ever :-( 3dmark06 crashes everytime. Never had lukc with half multipliers though

::edit:: my board/cpu/mem HATE ACC. Whether it be auto, + or - n matter how much no POST and i have to clear cmos


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Here are my settings 
CPU [email protected] 19.5
CPU Volts @1.55
Auto Express...disabled
CPU tweak... disabled
ACC.. Enabled,
ALL Cores +6

Booted up fine... one thing I did notice was that even tho Disabled CPU tweak in Bios I still have red circle





I see in AOD you have the option of going up to 1.55v. Mine only goes up to 1.45 even though i have my v turned up to 1.55 right now.

Should i put EVERYTHING except my mem to auto and let AOD do all the work?


----------



## HondaGuy

Go into your AMD folder/Overdrive right cliock on Preference xml and edit....... find <MaximumVCoreEnabled>1</MaximumVCoreEnabled> change 0 to a 1... save then exit, then you will be able to set volts higher then 1.45 in AOD, just cpu volts


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Hmmm, make ACC negative, you say? I may have to try this, though my current 3.6 GHz with the NB at 2100 is plenty fine for me...


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Hmmm, make ACC negative, you say? I may have to try this, though my current 3.6 GHz with the NB at 2100 is plenty fine for me...


Booted fine in Bios ACC tho @ -6 with 1.45volts to CPU


----------



## emersonsc

my rig doesnt like ANYTHING i do with AOD. Ill even use it to go to the same settings i usualy run in the bios (leaving everything in the bios on auto) and it causes windows o crash every time


----------



## NCspecV81

I put the ACC settings in clicked restart...no boot.


----------



## iandroo888

eh hem... whats ACC

*edit*

so as i said i changed it to 206 x 18 ... but why does orthos still say 200 x 18.5? cpu-z says the correct settings i put.

but anyway.. its 4hrs 24min stable right now.. how long do i need to call it stable?


----------



## emersonsc

And the emerson mystery gets deeper.

After i installed AOD and tried doing some tuning, my comp started acting up, certain things would crash. The media center would crash anytime i tried to watch TV. So i said to hell with it, and uninstalled it after putting all settings to default. Still haveing issues with media center crashing. So i said him, and went into the BIOS, set everythign to auto and default. Windows BSODs. I actualy HAVE to OC now for windows to boot otherwise i get a BSOD or it saying an important file is missing or corrupt and can not load windows.


----------



## emersonsc

i call it... the green screen of death. Its not much different than the BSOD except it only happens to AMD users named Emerson

I'm back to stock settings. Any OC causes no post, BSOD, or the green-screen of death after 2-3mins of the OS running.


----------



## iandroo888

green screen O_O of death X_X is worse then the blue screen of death.... >.<" cuz it doesn't show what the problem is T_T


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


i call it... the green screen of death. Its not much different than the BSOD except it only happens to AMD users named Emerson

I'm back to stock settings. Any OC causes no post, BSOD, or the green-screen of death after 2-3mins of the OS running.











GC error?

I have never seen the green screen. Very odd. something in your system doesn't like AOD. I know if i clock to high AOD will reset itself but nothing like you are experience.

I am giving your +rep just for all the troubles you have encountered.


----------



## emersonsc

I dont even have AOD installed anymore. I started having stability issues after i installed it so i uninstalled it. Now i get green screen everytime windows desktop loads.

After AOD was installed, i slowly started having strange issues that just got worse and worse untill now, where nothing works, stock or OC. I'm back to hating AMD haha.

::edit:: running repair through windows install CD to see if it fixes anything.

::update:: no go. Gotta do a Fresh install. DAMN YOU AOD!!!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Fresh Installs are fun, though. I do a few a year just for that new Vista smell. May do one next week when my 8800GTX gets here, just so I don't have to run Driver Cleaner, lol.


----------



## emersonsc

i just installed this fresh copy last night...


----------



## emersonsc

would a raid set-up or raid controller cause OC issues?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


would a raid set-up or raid controller cause OC issues?


Emersonsc, highly unlikely but if one of your drives is bad/failing (bad sectors) then that might be another cause of your random crashes/bsod's. It wouldn't hurt to try one drive to rule out your theory









Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

is there a program out there that can check to see if a drive is starting to fail or has bad sectors?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


is there a program out there that can check to see if a drive is starting to fail or has bad sectors?


Emersonsc, there sure is. Download the Western Digital Lifeguard Diagnostic tools. Burn the .iso to a CD and boot to it. There should be option that allows you to run a full surface scan on both drives.

Let us know how it goes

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

no go. got to starting dr dos and then black screen... something bad is going on

::edit:: after restarting about 4 times, it finally loaded, but wont go any further... it says:

Unable to locate the License Agreement File, DLGLICE.TXT!!!

Please make sure that the LA is located in the same path as dlcdiag.exe

Cannot load the file A:\\Command.com
Insertcorrect disk and strike anykey


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


I dont even have AOD installed anymore. I started having stability issues after i installed it so i uninstalled it. Now i get green screen everytime windows desktop loads.

After AOD was installed, i slowly started having strange issues that just got worse and worse untill now, where nothing works, stock or OC. I'm back to hating AMD haha.

::edit:: running repair through windows install CD to see if it fixes anything.

::update:: no go. Gotta do a Fresh install. DAMN YOU AOD!!!


you could try different version of AOD

I tried 5 versions before finding one that actually works well for me lol


----------



## emersonsc

well right now i have a computer with no OS... AOD pretty much f'd up my XP install. started corrupting sys files untill it no longer would boot. NOW im trying to reinstall vista and that hangs after a certain point. I've had to restart it and reformat the HD for a second time. Hoping this install doesnt lock... This has been way more stress than I ever wanted. I spent all three days off working on this with each day worse than the one before. Now im left with a computer that doesnt work... im missing my 9850 about right now.


----------



## porschedrifter

Ok I'm starting to think something is wrong with my chip. Since the install of my WC setup today and the temps being low I decided to see why it wont let me clock past 3.5.... I tried every multi and every voltage up to 1.6 trying to hit all the way up to 4.0ghz Temps were a cool 32c in bios after changing each one but no matter what combo I choose I cannot get it to go over 3.5ghz!! It wont even go to the windows spash screen, it just reboots and cycles back to the bios screen.

Am I missing something? Or is it possible I have a bad chip?

If you can help, pm or go here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...i-940-a-2.html


----------



## cbr600

This is most likely a long shot but have you tried less ram your putting alot of stress on the NB with 8G of ram. Also whats your NB volts at?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


Ok I'm starting to think something is wrong with my chip. Since the install of my WC setup today and the temps being low I decided to see why it wont let me clock past 3.5.... I tried every multi and every voltage up to 1.6 trying to hit all the way up to 4.0ghz Temps were a cool 32c in bios after changing each one but no matter what combo I choose I cannot get it to go over 3.5ghz!! It wont even go to the windows spash screen, it just reboots and cycles back to the bios screen.

Am I missing something? Or is it possible I have a bad chip?

If you can help, pm or go here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...i-940-a-2.html


Nvidia chipset man. I have the same problem i'm under water but i run out of voltage options before the chip reaches it thermal limits. I can't get past 3.7 for the life of me an 3.7 take like 1.53 volts to stabilize.


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Ok guys, here's what I have so far.
Picked up this CPU @ my Local MicroCenter, ok, it's not that local, 60 miles away, but they price match any online competitor so I got it for 229.99 and didn't have to wait. Now for the specifics.

CPU = AMD Phenom II X4 940
Build = CACVC AC 0852 DPFW
Mobo = Asus M3A78-EM Matx 780g Chipset, I'll replace this with an M3a79t-Deluxe when time and $$ permit

I can't push it much on this board so All I'm doing atm is 17x200 on stock voltage, bios reports it as 1.360.

Interesting note, I also picked up a Cooler Master V8 to try, after running it last night and this morning, I just swapped in my Zalman 8700 NT, using OCZ Freeze, the Zalman is running it 5 degree's cooler, I also have a Zalman 9700 NT and an unlapped Thermalright TRUE I can try. Idle temps with the V8 were 36C, with the 8700NT they are 31C, I'll do so load testing with the zalman in a few minutes and let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


no go. got to starting dr dos and then black screen... something bad is going on

::edit:: after restarting about 4 times, it finally loaded, but wont go any further... it says:

Unable to locate the License Agreement File, DLGLICE.TXT!!!

Please make sure that the LA is located in the same path as dlcdiag.exe

Cannot load the file A:Command.com
Insertcorrect disk and strike anykey


Emersonsc, do you have another computer near by that you could test the WD software in just to see if it works? Just wanted to confirm, are you running at stock settings?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


well right now i have a computer with no OS... AOD pretty much f'd up my XP install. started corrupting sys files untill it no longer would boot.


This is always a common occurrence when you start software overclocking. It's always best to overclock within the BIOS. Always run memtest(tests 5 and 8) before booting into your OS. This can sometimes elevate some of the corrupt OS issues that you may run into because of an unstable OC (mainly memory).

Good luck buddy


----------



## emersonsc

WD says both drives are clean and fine. Tried using memtest but i have no floppy and couldnt figure out how to get it to boot givin everytime i download the hp boot disk program is asks me where the dos files are. i dont know program, you tell me! Im thinking on ditching this mobo/cpu and going intel :-/ amd has givin me too much hell the last couple years. Anyone whos a detroit lions fan knows where im coming from. for too long i've been hearing were gonna get better give us a chance, and each time, i get let down.


----------



## daellum67

another one of these chips just showed up at my door, from a pre-order that i thought was cancelled (the company emailed me saying that they no longer planned to sell PII's because their shipment was delayed in customs.)

i was going to send it back, but then i started to think about keeping it as the chip that i have tops out below what has been the norm here and on XS.

the new one is 0851APMW stepping, and the batch number is 0194

im just curious if anyone else has one of these, and if so, how it clocks in comparison to 0849 and 0850 chips (my other pII's)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
WD says both drives are clean and fine. Tried using memtest but i have no floppy and couldnt figure out how to get it to boot givin everytime i download the hp boot disk program is asks me where the dos files are. i dont know program, you tell me! Im thinking on ditching this mobo/cpu and going intel :-/ amd has givin me too much hell the last couple years. Anyone whos a detroit lions fan knows where im coming from. for too long i've been hearing were gonna get better give us a chance, and each time, i get let down.

Emersonsc, you can burn memtest to a CD. It should be bootable that way.

Have you attempted to overclock through the BIOS yet? In any overclocking scenario you are still going to run into problems regardless if it's AMD or Intel. Nothing is a guaranteed when it comes to overclocking. Much testing is always needed.

Before reinstalling the OS did you go back into your BIOS and reset everything to stock (HTT, HT, multipliers ect)?

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

yeah. i started bios OCing before i tried AOD. everything has been reset. its been a nightare just trying to get vista to reinstall


----------



## XenoMopH

Dunno why have you that much problems with the chip. I have no problems with at, other than I can't get it to run stable @ 3.9GHz. It's getting hot at 3.8 with 1.52V 40C idle and 58 Load, but that's with air. You're jst having bad luck with ur chips I'd say. I don't have such a great 1 myself needing 1.52V just to run 3.8GHz, But I'm not that disapointed about this wonderfull chip which in my eyes is much better than that crappy hot running 9850.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daellum67* 
another one of these chips just showed up at my door, from a pre-order that i thought was cancelled (the company emailed me saying that they no longer planned to sell PII's because their shipment was delayed in customs.)

i was going to send it back, but then i started to think about keeping it as the chip that i have tops out below what has been the norm here and on XS.

the new one is 0851APMW stepping, and the batch number is 0194

im just curious if anyone else has one of these, and if so, how it clocks in comparison to 0849 and 0850 chips (my other pII's)

Your steppings is one of the better ones......APMW... its got the M in it....should overclock well


----------



## richierich1212

Ok I managed to find settings good enough to get my PII 920 to 3.6 GHz stable @ 1.44v:










My next stop is 3.7GHz, but will need more vcore and additional cooling via case fans. Also, I think my memory is maxed out at 516MHz since it is only PC6400.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


yeah. i started bios OCing before i tried AOD. everything has been reset. its been a nightare just trying to get vista to reinstall


Emersonsc, that doesn't mean you have to ditch your setup though









What kind of Vista installation problems are you having?

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

i ditched the raid set up thinking maybe that would help. reinstalled vista ult 64. Still cant touch bus speed. still cant go above 17mult. I just posted my mobo, cpu, ram and xigmatek heatsync on craisglist. Im goin intel haha


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


i ditched the raid set up thinking maybe that would help. reinstalled vista ult 64. Still cant touch bus speed. still cant go above 17mult. I just posted my mobo, cpu, ram and xigmatek heatsync on craisglist. Im goin intel haha



lol... send me your CPU


----------



## NCspecV81

explain to me how you guys are getting ACC to set? B/C I can enable it in AOD and then select the amount of percent that I want. However, you must restart for it to take effect and nothing happens but a no post. If I do it from the bios ACC set to 0 will post, but nothing positive or negative will.


----------



## bdurkin76

this might be a noob question but what is acc and where do i find it in bios or is it only in aod


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bdurkin76*


this might be a noob question but what is acc and where do i find it in bios or is it only in aod


Advanced Clock Calibration. I really need to use it for my 4th core as it's the weakest and seems to be the ONLY core that fails @ 4.4ghz stress testing!


----------



## Dodger02WS6

From what I understand or IIRC, the P II don't USE ACC, leave it off, something about it being intregrated into the new core already...


----------



## MRHANDS

emersonsc, Your problem could be that the HDD's youre using don't spin at a constant rpm. They do 5400-7200rpm depending on situation. I doubt you could get them both to do exactly the same thing at exactly the same time.

but i could be wrong. just a hunch though.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
explain to me how you guys are getting ACC to set? B/C I can enable it in AOD and then select the amount of percent that I want. However, you must restart for it to take effect and nothing happens but a no post. If I do it from the bios ACC set to 0 will post, but nothing positive or negative will.

Auto Express set to disabled
CPU Tweak Set to Disabled
ACC, set to all cores -6 here
CPU volts are set @ 1.45...boots up fine
Everything else is stock. other than ram settings and volts
ACC is set only with BIOS...not with AOD

Since ACC is built into the New PII, I wonder by doing it this way, over rides what is already built into the chip ???????


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Advanced Clock Calibration. I really need to use it for my 4th core as it's the weakest and seems to be the ONLY core that fails @ 4.4ghz stress testing!

i couldn't get ACC to work with my foxconn board either, but both my M3A and M4A asus boards will work with ACC enabled.


----------



## BenBrown

Well no matter what I can't get ACC to work on mine.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


yeah. i started bios OCing before i tried AOD. everything has been reset. its been a nightare just trying to get vista to reinstall


Perhaps raise the SB voltage, since it controls RAID? Just a thought.


----------



## emersonsc

i did that. haha no go. no raid for right now. will try again when i get my intel system up. Core i7 920 with the DFI board


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pixie*


i couldn't get ACC to work with my foxconn board either, but both my M3A and M4A asus boards will work with ACC enabled.


You find the ASUS overclocks better than the A79A-S?


----------



## bdurkin76

really hate my board, what sould i replace it with. cant get passed 3.6 i think its the board more then anything

contacted gigabyte they can send me a bios with acc, would it help or hender me


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Well no matter what I can't get ACC to work on mine.

Niether does it for me. Probably doing something wrong then


----------



## twitch101

dont have validation right now cause im at school but i got my 940 stable at 3.7ghz with 1.32 vcore on my sig rig. scoring 18,452 in 3dmark 06. going to try and get it higher once i have time tonight. then in the next 2 weeks ill a water system to gauge performance increase with that. 3.7 doesnt seem like alot compared to the other clocks here.

edit:im running at 16 x 232


----------



## majinpowers

I got a dumb question for you guys.......

Can volts hurt your CPU if its staying cool? I got my 940 Prime stable at 3.8 with a max temp of 46c, but I had to give it 1.56 volts. Is this safe as long as its running that cool?


----------



## twitch101

under 1.58 should be good for long term use at the maximum. most people prefer to stay under 1.55 to stay safe.


----------



## gsk3rd

what do you guys think of cooling the northbridge with a 40mm fan. Being as the VR are also cooled by the same heat pipe system, I would think it would cool them a little bit better. Thoughts?


----------



## sledgehammer1990

I am having a lot of issues overclocking mine. I got it today, but I can't seem to get a stable setup.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990* 
I am having a lot of issues overclocking mine. I got it today, but I can't seem to get a stable setup.

Sledgehammer1990, can you include some CPU-Z screen shots of your most current overclock? Perhaps there is a setting or two that needs adjustment. Are you using AOD or the BIOS?

Good luck


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Sorry, here is CPU-Z.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504114

I am at 1.52v and ilde temp is 33C


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990* 
I am having a lot of issues overclocking mine. I got it today, but I can't seem to get a stable setup.

Well did you try little by little? How high can you go without increasing the voltage?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990* 
Sorry, here is CPU-Z.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504114

I am at 1.52v and ilde temp is 33C

That isn't you having trouble OCing. That's your chip hitting the same wall almost every Air-Cooled Phenom II is hitting. Sorry, dood, but it looks like unless oyu go water, that's your max. You are technically safe up to 1.6V though, if you really want to try to push it further.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


That isn't you having trouble OCing. That's your chip hitting the same wall almost every Air-Cooled Phenom II is hitting. Sorry, dood, but it looks like unless oyu go water, that's your max. You are technically safe up to 1.6V though, if you really want to try to push it further.


I strongly agree with this as well.

Sledgehammer1990, did you make sure you had the basic things disabled in the BIOS such as Cool'n'Quiet or Spread Spectrum? Was all of your overclocking done through the BIOS? Obviously your chipset and memory isn't the limiting factor. You may very well be at the limit of your processor.

Good luck


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tjingsted*


I want to share my overclock, as this thread has been a huge help. Especially when looking at what that could have made my overclock unstable (it's stable now







)
Also I hope mine would help other people. (and those few like me with gigabyte boards.)

-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AV 0848 FPAW
-Revision RB-C2
-max CPU clock speed: 3811,5, 231 * 16.5
-CPU voltage: 1,575 (load = 1,58)
-CPU-NB voltage: +0,75
-Northbridge clock: 2079 - 231 * 9
-HTT link speed: 2ghz. Voltage: Stock
-motherboard used: GA-MA790GP-DS4H
-motherboard BIOS revision: F3
-type of cooling: Watercooling, 240mm radiator.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493442


Sorry to dig way back, but still updating ( have been out of town for a couple days)... so did I read that correct that your stepping has "AV" where everyone else has AC???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Just playing around with new board, 940 was set on M3A32-MVP.....now I have a M3A79-T




Was that OC tested stable?

BenBrown, are all your other system specs the same after the CPU change...?

Updating in a sec on the front page through post #772... will keep plugging away at it later, and sorry about the delay in updates... life's been busy lately.


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


You find the ASUS overclocks better than the A79A-S?


well, i couldn't get the NB to OC at all on the A79A-S. every time i would change the NB multi to manual - no matter what number i plugged in - it would just no POST. as far as pure CPU core clocks, i'd say they were about equal. running water and keeping load temps below 45Â°C, i still couldn't get anything remotely stable above 3.9GHz on all 3 boards (A79A-S, M3A79-T, M4A79). also, i have found that i can throw alot of voltage at this chip on this new board and it doesn't act like it wants to die... it actually keeps going


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


I strongly agree with this as well.

Sledgehammer1990, did you make sure you had the basic things disabled in the BIOS such as Cool'n'Quiet or Spread Spectrum? Was all of your overclocking done through the BIOS? Obviously your chipset and memory isn't the limiting factor. You may very well be at the limit of your processor.

Good luck










What do you mean CPU limiting factor?

I got it to be stable for 20 minutes at 3.7GHz. I will continue testing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504174


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


BenBrown, are all your other system specs the same after the CPU change...?


Yes.


----------



## emersonsc

sounds bad, but im glad im not the only one having issues OCing this chip... makes me think that AMD over estimated this chip.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


What do you mean CPU limiting factor?

I got it to be stable for 20 minutes at 3.7GHz. I will continue testing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504174


He means what I said. The Phenom chips, unless they are under water cooling or better, often top out around 3.7 GHz. The chip is the limiting factor because your board and RAM are most likely capable of going faster, but the CPU is maxed out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


sounds bad, but im glad im not the only one having issues OCing this chip... makes me think that AMD over estimated this chip.


Not really. Ya, they said 4 GHz on air, but from a 2.8 GHz chip, they weren't that far off. They got 6 GHz on LN2. That doesn't really do anything for the average user. The fact that you can get a Phenom, with the "true quad core", and all of the bugs of the original Phenoms fixed, at 3.6 GHz for right around $200 certainly makes it a worthwhile buy in my book.


----------



## emersonsc

Well... actually im now down to 3.2 stable. 3.4 worked for about a week, but now any loads causes hard lock....


----------



## Dodger02WS6

ok, to up date my original post, here's the link to my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504172

SS


this is about as far as I can push this matx board, I really don't feel like the cpu is holding out, the board doesn't like it's fsb messed with very much at all.
For cooling, I currently have a TRUE strapped in with a Sythe Ultra Kaze and temps are 34 idle and 44 under 100% load.


----------



## emersonsc

:: UPDATE ::

I no longer am able to OC. Nothing is stable. I was stable all week (except for the win XP debacle) @:

bus = 200
mult= 17
v= 1.48
cpu-nb v= 1.45
HT v= 1.28
NB mult = 13 (2600)
HT = 2600
DDR v = 2.1
speed = 1066
timings = 5-5-5-15-2t

now stock is barely stable


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Not really. Ya, they said 4 GHz on air, but from a 2.8 GHz chip, they weren't that far off. They got 6 GHz on LN2. That doesn't really do anything for the average user. The fact that you can get a Phenom, with the "true quad core", and all of the bugs of the original Phenoms fixed, at 3.6 GHz for right around $200 certainly makes it a worthwhile buy in my book.

I completly agree. I paid about $220 for the Phenom 9500 a year ago and that was a 2.2GHz. Now I only paid $214 for a 3.7GHz CPU. It was a definite upgrade for me.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
:: UPDATE ::

I no longer am able to OC. Nothing is stable. I was stable all week (except for the win XP debacle) @:

bus = 200
mult= 17
v= 1.48
cpu-nb v= 1.45
HT v= 1.28
NB mult = 13 (2600)
HT = 2600
DDR v = 2.1
speed = 1066
timings = 5-5-5-15-2t

now stock is barely stable

You could RMA the CPU if it's still fairly new. Newegg may replace it if you pay a restocking fee, too.


----------



## emersonsc

im not paying to restock a CPU ive had for a week. thats BS. ill RMA it to AMD.


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
:: UPDATE ::

I no longer am able to OC. Nothing is stable. I was stable all week (except for the win XP debacle) @:

bus = 200
mult= 17
v= 1.48
cpu-nb v= 1.45
HT v= 1.28
NB mult = 13 (2600)
HT = 2600
DDR v = 2.1
speed = 1066
timings = 5-5-5-15-2t

now stock is barely stable

Do you still have your 9850, if so, drop it back in and see if it's stable, you have something weird going on, I'd love to have that system here to trouble shoot it, it's what I do


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
:: UPDATE ::

I no longer am able to OC. Nothing is stable. I was stable all week (except for the win XP debacle) @:

bus = 200
mult= 17
v= 1.48
cpu-nb v= 1.45
HT v= 1.28
NB mult = 13 (2600)
HT = 2600
DDR v = 2.1
speed = 1066
timings = 5-5-5-15-2t

now stock is barely stable

Maybe your HT is overclocked too high?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Maybe your HT is overclocked too high?

Yup. HT should be somewhere around 1800. As close to 1800 as possible. Should be listed in the BIOS under HT Link or CPU-HT Divider or something like that. The NB is also very high. Start with it at 1800, and see if you can raise it at all. Almost 100% certain the HT and NB clocks are your issue. If you put them to 9x instead of 13x, you should be able to OC again.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Thanks for eveyones help. I have acheived my goal of a 20,000 3DMark06 score system.









It took me many hours to get it right, but I finally did it. Thank you Phenom II 940.


----------



## richierich1212

^^^
NICE! Interesting, CPU-z doesn't recognize your processor sledge. @ 1.568v, what are you idle and load temps looking like??


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
now stock is barely stable

Emersonsc, there is possibility that you might also have a piece of hardware that is failing. If you're having freezes/crashes at stock then it could be a few other things. Have you in fact verified again that your memory is not failing/faulty? Memtest would be a good diagnostic tool for this. Have you checked your PSU to make sure the rails(12v, 3.3v and 5v) are within spec? Here is a great guide that explains this procedure: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html. I understand that your PSU may be brand new but that doesn't mean it's working at 100%.

I would also suggest trying out what Dodger02WS6 mentioned. Process of elimination is your best friend.

Good luck


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


^^^
NICE! Interesting, CPU-z doesn't recognize your processor sledge. @ 1.568v, what are you idle and load temps looking like??


What do you mean it doesn't recognize my CPU?

Idle: 37C
Load: 56C


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sledgehammer1990*


What do you mean it doesn't recognize my CPU?


Look at your screenshot of CPU-z you posted.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


what do you guys think of cooling the northbridge with a 40mm fan. Being as the VR are also cooled by the same heat pipe system, I would think it would cool them a little bit better. Thoughts?


Yeah, same idea.








I took my side fan off for a couple of days, and my tmpin1 (NB?) went up to 45C!!
I attached my side fan again and temps dropped and stayed at 34C.
So yeah, maybe a 40mm fan to keep both NB ad SB cool isn't that a bad idea.

@sledgehammer1990: Yeah, look at the specification.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Hi, Im running my 940 @ 200, x19.0 1.55v = 3.8Ghz (ASUS M3N72-D Mobo)

Im still quite new to overclocking and I was wondering if I can expect to push the CPU any further on air cooling? Temps seem to remain low enough using an Asus Triton 81 air cooler but through the bios I cannot increase the voltage any higher. 1.55v appears to be the maximum option, does this vary depending on the BIOS version or my power supply? I ask this as its pretty much an instant bsod if i push the multiplier upto x20 without the boost in volts.

I've had the bus speed upto 205 at this voltage and managed to squeeze another 60Mhz or so out of the CPU but the system seems far more stable at the stock 200.

Does anyone have any suggstions? Should I be running the multiplier lower with less voltage and a higher bus speed? Is there anyway I can boost the volts higher than 1.55v through the bios? If I can push the cpu to 4.0Ghz on air cooling I would be delighted


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


Look at your screenshot of CPU-z you posted.


What about it? I see it saying AMD Phenon II. Unless you mean 3DMark06 because that is saying AMD Processor Model Unknown. That is my Mobo doing that. I have the most recent update, but oh well. It works fine.


----------



## Alwinp

Gratz to those reaching closer to the 4.0 on air.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Yeah, same idea.








I took my side fan off for a couple of days, and my tmpin1 (NB?) went up to 45C!!
I attached my side fan again and temps dropped and stayed at 34C.
So yeah, maybe a 40mm fan to keep both NB ad SB cool isn't that a bad idea.

@sledgehammer1990: Yeah, look at the specification.


Yea I am going to do this tonight and see what happens.

Lapped the TRUE last night and got it hooked up. idle temps were 27c load were 46c @ 1.535volts.

I am also testing to see if my sensors or chip are faulty cause more tests revealed the 52c barrier with my chip. Something is wrong and I am bound to find out what.

100 pages of knowledge!!!!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I am also testing to see if my sensors or chip are faulty cause more tests revealed the 52c barrier with my chip. Something is wrong and I am bound to find out what.


Gsk3rd, how many different monitoring applications have you used to verify this temperature barrier? That seems pretty low be running into problems. I would imagine 62C being more realistic but 52C









Keep us updated

Good luck


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gsk3rd, how many different monitoring applications have you used to verify this temperature barrier? That seems pretty low be running into problems. I would imagine 62C being more realistic but 52C









Keep us updated

Good luck

Core temp, Everest, OCCT and AOD. core Temp has the best logging features with the excel format which is nice.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Core temp, Everest, OCCT and AOD. core Temp has the best logging features with the excel format which is nice.

Gsk3rd, if you were to drop the Vcore slightly and run a full load test again does it still lockup at 52C? I wonder if the higher voltage has anything to do with the lockups.

A 3.84Ghz overclock is still very impressive in my books.

Good luck


----------



## pun3D

Is there anyway to turn off the CPU tweak? I dont have it in bios and i dont trust AOD anymore.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Yea I am going to do this tonight and see what happens.

Lapped the TRUE last night and got it hooked up. idle temps were 27c load were 46c @ 1.535volts.

I am also testing to see if my sensors or chip are faulty cause more tests revealed the 52c barrier with my chip. Something is wrong and I am bound to find out what.

100 pages of knowledge!!!!!


My chip seemingly does not like to go above 52 degrees either, at least for the voltage I've been pumping through it so far. Most I've ever tried is 1.56v, and I stopped testing after that. Case in point, I hit 3.9ghz OCCT stable under at least three different configurations, and each time the processor never exceeded 52-53 degrees. However, when I was testing my highest oc after my fans broke, my chip would seem to crash under load when @ 53 degrees everytime. And I know my cpu/motherboard can usually handle that oc, as it passed OCCT twice.

From what I've seen I would say that these chips have certain temperature thresholds, given a particular frequency and voltage. To achieve a certain clock frequency you would need a certain amount of vcore, however this is also dependant on the cooling method used and the temperature of the processor itself. The problem as we all know lies in the fact that as you pump in more voltage to a cpu, heat increases. I believe that is one of the factors in why these chips might be difficult to overclock. That's also the most likely reason as to why people on phase seem to hit stable oc's of the same frequency as those on air, yet with a much, much lower vcore. Chew over at XS proposed the theory that water makes little to almost no difference over extreme air setups, and given that a water setup will not cool much further than a very good air setup this would make sense. The temps would be lower, but would not be enough to overcome the various 'temperature thresholds' so to speak.

I may be very wrong, but take my example. Using 1.5v, I can hit 3.9ghz OCCT stable with my temps never exceeding 51 degrees. I can also hit 3.9ghz using 1.53v, once again not exceeding 51 degrees. Same for 3.9ghz using 1.55, it just hits 52 degrees. The interesting thing about the last 3.9ghz OC I did however, was that at 1.55v it was only stable once. I noticied after OCCT finished that my sound drivers failed, which I never had never seen before prompting me to believe that it was not completely stable. True enough, when I tested it again I got a BSOD @ 53 degrees. Variations in ambient temperatures could account for that 1 degree difference.

However many people here have run their chips @ well over 52 degrees, and currently because my system is buggered it'll hit 58 degrees on 34 degree days. I'm obviously not stress testing it under 34 degree ambient temps, but it does handle 'normal high load' such as gaming. So in the end it may be particular to a few chips, or just the overclocks me and Gsk3rd have been playing with, but my cpu seems to dislike going over 52-53 degrees as well. As for temp monitoring, I'm currently using coretemp as well as the primary program. Wizzard, OCCT (and it's graphs/logs), PC probe II however also all report the same temperature reading for me.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


My chip seemingly does not like to go above 52 degrees either, at least for the voltage I've been pumping through it so far. Most I've ever tried is 1.56v, and I stopped testing after that. Case in point, I hit 3.9ghz OCCT stable under at least three different configurations, and each time the processor never exceeded 52-53 degrees. However, when I was testing my highest oc after my fans broke, my chip would seem to crash under load when @ 53 degrees everytime. And I know my cpu/motherboard can usually handle that oc, as it passed OCCT twice.

From what I've seen I would say that these chips have certain temperature thresholds, given a particular frequency and voltage. To achieve a certain clock frequency you would need a certain amount of vcore, however this is also dependant on the cooling method used and the temperature of the processor itself. The problem as we all know lies in the fact that as you pump in more voltage to a cpu, heat increases. I believe that is one of the factors in why these chips might be difficult to overclock. That's also the most likely reason as to why people on phase seem to hit stable oc's of the same frequency as those on air, yet with a much, much lower vcore. Chew over at XS proposed the theory that water makes little to almost no difference over extreme air setups, and given that a water setup will not cool much further than a very good air setup this would make sense. The temps would be lower, but would not be enough to overcome the various 'temperature thresholds' so to speak.

I may be very wrong, but take my example. Using 1.5v, I can hit 3.9ghz OCCT stable with my temps never exceeding 51 degrees. I can also hit 3.9ghz using 1.53v, once again not exceeding 51 degrees. Same for 3.9ghz using 1.55, it just hits 52 degrees. The interesting thing about the last 3.9ghz OC I did however, was that at 1.55v it was only stable once. I noticied after OCCT finished that my sound drivers failed, which I never had never seen before prompting me to believe that it was not completely stable. True enough, when I tested it again I got a BSOD @ 53 degrees. Variations in ambient temperatures could account for that 1 degree difference.

However many people here have run their chips @ well over 52 degrees, and currently because my system is buggered it'll hit 58 degrees on 34 degree days. I'm obviously not stress testing it under 34 degree ambient temps, but it does handle 'normal high load' such as gaming. So in the end it may be particular to a few chips, or just the overclocks me and Gsk3rd have been playing with, but my cpu seems to dislike going over 52-53 degrees as well. As for temp monitoring, I'm currently using coretemp as well as the primary program. Wizzard, OCCT (and it's graphs/logs), PC probe II however also all report the same temperature reading for me.


I'm not alone!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!! haha

will post up some tests I run tonight and see if I can further prove Drins theory..


----------



## Drin

I've still got the temperature logs, and screenshots I did for all my tests before my cooling went to bonkers. I can post them up if you'd like, but I believe they are already all present in this thread... somewhere here... in the 100 pages or so. I know I've uploaded them to OCN at least.

And I think I'll throw my hat back into the ring, I've gone too long without trying to OC something! Probably will take a week for everything to arrive/get set up, but it'll be fun to give it a shot. I'll video record it too, just to prove I'm on air. Of course if I only manage something like 4.0ghz stable, a video recording of that would be pretty silly and egotistical, but if I manage to hit something like 4.2ghz stable on air that'd be worthy.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

For temps, I really have grown fond of PC Wizard 2008. It monitors core activity, voltages, temperatures (apparently more accurately than most) and also GPU temps. Plus it can do an overlay in the top corner. Awesome program for sure.


----------



## richierich1212

I've observed that my mobo has a bad problem of vdroop. It drops 0.02v under load, which causes my system to be unstable at higher clocks.


----------



## SeigiSama

Well so far I got my 940 to 3.9 GHZ but I don't know what my temps are. AOD Doesn't show any temp for my Cores, and Everest only reports Temp CPU as 41 Degrees.


----------



## gsk3rd

VDD voltage in auto for the win. I played around with it and auto had the best results.

Drin: Just out of curosity what are you buying or doing that can get you above 4.0ghz?

I am hoping the thermal paste has finally set in today so I can OC tonight.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeigiSama* 
Well so far I got my 940 to 3.9 GHZ but I don't know what my temps are. AOD Doesn't show any temp for my Cores, and Everest only reports Temp CPU as 41 Degrees.

What version of AOD are you using? 2.1.4 is the best.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I'm not alone!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!! haha

will post up some tests I run tonight and see if I can further prove Drins theory..

Will be curious about that...as when my temps can pass 53 no seat, even hit 58 load when on 3.9GHz


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


VDD voltage in auto for the win. I played around with it and auto had the best results.

Drin: Just out of curosity what are you buying or doing that can get you above 4.0ghz?

I am hoping the thermal paste has finally set in today so I can OC tonight.


Well, technically I might not have to even buy anything new to hit 4.0ghz, I never went above 1.56v and my temps still had headroom. However I just killed off my fans before I could test anymore, and so I couldn't keep my system properly cooled. Was going to replace them with some Ultrakazes @ 133CFM, whereas I was using a slipstream on my noctua. Also planning to lap the cpu, the heatsink, replace the stock NB cooler on my mb.

However, considering the ASUS M3A32-MVP now has a new bios, maybe I won't even need all of that







. Of course it could turn out to be worse, but I thought asus was going to give up on the board, glad they proved me wrong. Can't wait to try it out!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Will be curious about that...as when my temps can pass 53 no seat, even hit 58 load when on 3.9GHz


Well it's not a hard limit, sorry if I was not clear. My cpu can obviously pass 52-53 degrees without crashing, however the point of my theory was that for the voltages I was supplying to my chip, going above 52 degrees seemed to cause instability when under stress testing. If that theory holds true, I assume that if I pump the vcore up a bit more it won't matter if I exceed 52 degrees @ 3.9ghz, as the stability that comes with more voltage would outweigh the potential increase in temperatures. That is unless of course I still need more voltage to be stable at that frequency, for that given temperature.

*Edit:* Ugh I meant to be stable for that given temperature, not clock speed. I'm so tired i'm even contradicting myself, and making little to no sense! And Xenomoph that is good to hear, I might even try to replicate the particular settings you used to hit 3.9ghz, and see what my temps are like. However, given the nature of overclocking and our different components, I probably wont even be stable at all if I try the ones that work for your setup in mine.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Will be curious about that...as when my temps can pass 53 no seat, even hit 58 load when on 3.9GHz


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Well it's not a hard limit, sorry if I was not clear. My cpu can obviously pass 52-53 degrees without crashing, however the point of my theory was that for the voltages I was supplying to my chip, going above 52 degrees seemed to cause instability when under stress testing.

It would be interesting to know if you guys(including gsk3rd) are running the same stepping. All three of you guys are running 940's









Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy

Drin there is a New BIOS out for the M3A32-MVP Deluxe......1502

ASUS M3A32-MVP_DELUXE 1502 Beta Bios -----ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/socketAM2/M3A32-MVP_DELUXE/1502.zip

01. Fix Problem that CrashFree function may fail when use certain CPU.
02. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx

ASUS M3A32-MVP_DELUXE WIFI 1502 Beta Bios ----ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/asus/mb/socketAM2/M3A32-MVP_DELUXE_WIFI/1502.zip

01. Fix Problem that CrashFree function may fail when use certain CPU.
02. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx


----------



## Drin

Yeah I saw the post over at XS as well, I can't wait to try it out! The major differences seem to be only for the new cpu's, but it might be more stable overall. Of course, it might actually be worse, but you'll never know until you try it out.

You should try it out as well, and see if it made any difference!


----------



## SeigiSama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


What version of AOD are you using? 2.1.4 is the best.


2.1.4 Thinks my CPU's are running 127Degrees Celcius. AT least it reports my system memory as 1066 (533MHZ) and not 240Mhz <.<


----------



## richierich1212

I've hit a wall @ 3.6GHz. My system crashes with bsods at anything higher. Mostly pagefaults. Do you guys think it could be my RAM?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
I've hit a wall @ 3.6GHz. My system crashes with bsods at anything higher. Mostly pagefaults. Do you guys think it could be my RAM?

Richierich1212, with your current overclock what is your memory set at (sub-timings, voltage, frequency)? Did you get a chance to isolate your memory to find it's limits? This should give you a nice baseline to play with.

Good luck


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Richierich1212, with your current overclock what is your memory set at (sub-timings, voltage, frequency)? Did you get a chance to isolate your memory to find it's limits? This should give you a nice baseline to play with.

Good luck



















How do I isolate my memory to find its limits? It's at 2.1 voltage for stability.

And please add me to the database:
-Phenom II 920
-CACVC AC 0849BPMW
-Revision RB-C2
-3.6GHz (267x13.5)
-1.456v
-CPU-NB voltage (No option for this on my Mobo)
-Northbridge clock (2403MHz @ 1.3v)
-HTT link speed (2136MHz @ 1.2v)
-Biostar TA790GX A2+
-Bios version 764133
-Xigmatek HDT-S1283


----------



## Enigma8750

-Phenom II type 940
-CPU stepping CACVC AC 0851CPGW
-Revision RB C2
-max CPU 3690.7, 205 X 18
-CPU voltage 1.424
-CPU-NB voltage 1.3375
-Northbridge clock (AUTO)
-HTT link speed and voltage 1845.5 1.3375
-motherboard used M3A32 Deluxe Wifi/AP
-motherboard BIOS revision 1406
-type of cooling *Rosewill Z-5* Air cooling with extreme forced cold air induction
36C Idle 45C stressed

Memory is OCZ HPC running on 2.2 Vdc 6-6-6-18-24-2t @ 820 mhz.


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
-Phenom II type 940
-CPU stepping CACVC AC 0851CPGW
-Revision RB C2
-max CPU 3690.7, 205 X 18
-CPU voltage 1.424
-CPU-NB voltage 1.3375
-Northbridge clock (AUTO)
-HTT link speed and voltage 1845.5 1.3375
-motherboard used M3A32 Deluxe Wifi/AP
-motherboard BIOS revision 1406
-type of cooling *Rosewill Z-5* Air cooling with extreme forced cold air induction
36C Idle 45C stressed

Memory is OCZ HPC running on 2.2 Vdc 6-6-6-18-24-2t @ 820 mhz.

You could possibly tighten the timings on your memory and decrese its voltage and still be stable, just seems like to much volt for what you have...

Well, I'm turning off my PC till the storms pass, I dont have any surge protecting on it


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 









How do I isolate my memory to find its limits? It's at 2.1 voltage for stability.

And please add me to the database:
-Phenom II 920
-CACVC AC 0849BPMW
-Revision RB-C2
-3.6GHz (267x13.5)
-1.456v
-CPU-NB voltage (No option for this on my Mobo)
-Northbridge clock (2403MHz @ 1.3v)
-HTT link speed (2136MHz @ 1.2v)
-Biostar TA790GX A2+
-Bios version 764133
-Xigmatek HDT-S1283

Your NB and HT speeds are both way too fast. Put the HT Multiplier down to maybe x7, and the same for your NB. HT should be as close to 1800 as possible, and NB is the higher the better, but I'm surprised you got it stable at 2400 MHz without a voltage change, honestly.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
How do I isolate my memory to find its limits? It's at 2.1 voltage for stability.

Richierich1212, your memory is way beyond it's factor clocked speed of 400Mhz (PC6400). Lowering the divider will bring the memory frequency down and should allow you to overclock your processor a bit more. Is that current memory overclock stable in memtest? Usually when finding the maximum limits of your memory (frequency), you would drop the processor multiplier and increase the reference clock speed (HTT).

I'd also following pow3rtr1p's advice on adjusting the rest of your settings.

Hope that helps


----------



## warfox

(please excuse the ******ed question) Can the Phenom II 940 work in a AM3 board? Tigerdirect has the new AM3 board with DDR2 RaM Compatability, was hoping i can get that mobo instead >_> (Already have the cpu)


----------



## warfox

"The Asus M4A79 Deluxe is the first Socket AM2+ motherboard we've seen that is intended to accommodate both existing Socket AM2+ and upcoming Socket AM3 Phenom processors." Right nevermind...


----------



## SeigiSama

CACVC AC 0850(i forget the rest) Max stable overclock 3.8GHZ Revision RB-C2
CPU Voltage 1.5875 NB VID 1.45 DDR 2.1v NB Voltage 1.26 HT Voltage 1.28 SB Voltage 1.28
Bios Version 0702. 8GB OCZ Reaper 1066 Ganged, 1800mhz HT link. 19x multi x 200. ACC On auto. Boots and runs at 3.9GHz but some games crash. 4GHZ plus BSOD on windows load screen "page_file_in_nonpage_location". 3.8GHz is prime stable for 4 hours (as long as I tested) with 51 degrees CPU Load temp (idle temp is 34). Unknown Core temp. Windows Vista64 Ultimate.

So far I'm impressed with speed and load times. Broke 20k on 3dmark 06.







Not impressed with Overclockablity.







I obtained an Identical 800MHz Overclock with my 9950 with the same settings and that ran cooler.







Although that was 2.6->3.4 and this is 3.0->3.8









So the PhII gave me an Extra 400MHZ at the same voltage with warmer temps a slower HT link but faster Memory. Its a win in my book but not a devastation. I tried 2000MHz HT Link and it wouldn't even post.


----------



## NickF

Currently I'm running 3.51GHz at 1.408v. My chip is being rather weird, as if it give it more than 1.425v it becomes unstable, therefore I cannot get anything more than 3.5GHz to even boot into vista. Even running at reference 200MHz its not stable at anything above 3.5GHz. Its just not making sense that more voltage is making it less stable. I checked my PSU with a multimeter, the 12v, 5.5 and 3.3v rails are all spot on.

I have stepping CACVC 0850 BPCW.
Northbridge clock (2106MHz @ 1.35v)
HTT link speed (2106MHz @ 1.25v)







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505550


----------



## Bleached

-Phenom II 940BE
-CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0805BPCW
-Revision: RB-C2
-CPU: 3.718GHz , 286 x 13
-CPU voltage: 1.4875v
-CPU-NB voltage: 1.45v
-Northbridge clock: 2574MHz (no NB volt setting..)
-HTT link speed and voltage: 2574MHz @1.28v
-motherboard: ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
-motherboard BIOS revision: 602
-type of cooling: air

CPUZ validation number: 505574
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505574


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Found this on XS,

Nice OC using the Foxconn Destroyer

Persons name is:

-Radiant-




4.2ghz









Not bad for an Nvidia Chipset ( Soon i will have my Phenom II )


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickF*


Currently I'm running 3.51GHz at 1.408v. My chip is being rather weird, as if it give it more than 1.425v it becomes unstable, therefore I cannot get anything more than 3.5GHz to even boot into vista. Even running at reference 200MHz its not stable at anything above 3.5GHz. Its just not making sense that more voltage is making it less stable. I checked my PSU with a multimeter, the 12v, 5.5 and 3.3v rails are all spot on.

I have stepping CACVC 0850 BPCW. 
Northbridge clock (2106MHz @ 1.35v)
HTT link speed (2106MHz @ 1.25v)

pic
pic

pic
pic

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505550


Try to lower your HTT Multiplier, maybe your board doesn't like a high htt and NB speed.
Don't forget that giving too much voltage will let your system crash too, it's better to have too little voltage to start with, where you can add voltage to gain stability. If you hit the stability, you can move up by raising the cpu-MP or the htt-bus.

I'm running 3.6GHz 24/7 with 200x18 @ 1.425V. I need an additional 0.05V to hit a stable 3.7GHz en another 0.06V to hit 3.8 stable.

When putting 1.53V on the 3.6GHz OC doesn't mean it's stable, where it does when using 1.425V.

@gsk3rd: Did u run those tests without the Mainboard cooling yet?

@think3r: Look at the first page, there you will c our steppings.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Try to lower your HTT Multiplier, maybe your board doesn't like a high htt and ND speed.
Don't forget that giving too much voltage will let your system crash too, it's better to have too little voltage to start with, where you can add voltage to gain stabillity. If you hit the stabillity, you can move up my rasing the cpu-MP or the htt-bus.

I'm running 3.6GHz 24/7 with 200x18 @ 1.425V. I need an additional 0.05V to hit a stable 3.7GHz en another 0.06V to hit 3.8 stable.

When putting 1.53V on the 3.6GHz OC doesn't mean it's stable, where it does when using 1.425V.

@gsk3rd: Did u run those tests without the Mainboard cooling yet?

@think3r: Look at the first page, there you will c our steppings.

I ran some prelim stuff but nothing concrete. I am actually having cooling problems with my TRUE. I have reseated some many times I think I need to clean the HS and cpu with some alcohol. My first seat after lapping I was idling around 28c now I can not get below 31c. Once I get a free moment I will do some actual tests on the NB. I did put 1.5v to the NB and cpu and the VRs were not as hot as they have been to the touch.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Try to lower your HTT Multiplier, maybe your board doesn't like a high htt and ND speed.
Don't forget that giving too much voltage will let your system crash too, it's better to have too little voltage to start with, where you can add voltage to gain stabillity. If you hit the stabillity, you can move up my rasing the cpu-MP or the htt-bus.

I'm running 3.6GHz 24/7 with 200x18 @ 1.425V. I need an additional 0.05V to hit a stable 3.7GHz en another 0.06V to hit 3.8 stable.

When putting 1.53V on the 3.6GHz OC doesn't mean it's stable, where it does when using 1.425V.

@gsk3rd: Did u run those tests without the Mainboard cooling yet?

@think3r: Look at the first page, there you will c our steppings.

Solid advice, the best way to overclock these chips is with finesse rather than 'brute force' voltage increases. You might be stable at a given cpu frequency with say, 1.45v, but that does not mean it will be stable @ 1.5v even though 1.5v is > or equal to 1.45v. Sometimes more voltage is actually a bad thing, even if you're under your thermal threshold.

So really the best way is to start at stock, determine what your maximum oc is with stock voltages, and move on from there.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Solid advice, the best way to overclock these chips is with finese rather than 'brute force' voltage increases. You might be stable at a given cpu frequency with say, 1.45v, but that does not mean it will be stable @ 1.5v even though 1.5v is > or equal to 1.45v. Sometimes more voltage is actually a bad thing, even if you're under your thermal threshold.

So really the best way is to start at stock, determine what your maximum oc is with stock voltages, and more on from there.


Oh man...I need to check my post first before hitting the Submit button. There are some horrible typo's in them
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I ran some prelim stuff but nothing concrete. I am actually having cooling problems with my TRUE. I have reseated some many times I think I need to clean the HS and cpu with some alcohol. My first seat after lapping I was idling around 28c now I can not get below 31c. Once I get a free moment I will do some actual tests on the NB. I did put 1.5v to the NB and cpu and the VRs were not as hot as they have been to the touch.


I reseated my Z600 yesterday with new AS5 and it had a temp drop of 2C, but now I'm back on the same temp I had before. It's like it needs to be burned in or sumfn, dunno.
But you are getting same idle temps when where you didn't lap your TRUE?

I did some fan swapping inside my case, mounted the Scythe Ultra KAZE 3000rpm at the back of my case and a 12cm 1250rpm CM-fan on the Z600.
I also have 2 fans at the top of my case sucking out the air at 1200rpm.

It seems to be that when I raise the Kaze Ultra speed to pull out all warm air works better than having it blowing all warm air through the Z600. The 3 CM 1200rpm exhaust fans can't handle the heat created by a 3000rpm fan, so my case temp starts to raise.

Got 2 Kaze Maru's 1900RPM on the way to help getting the warm air out f the case.
I think a WC setup would be the next thing I should think about rather than adding more fans, but looking at the current OC's on the 940 with WC, I doubt it will be worth it.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Oh man...I need to check my post first before hitting the Submit button. There are some horrible typo's in them

















Haha, dw about it! I'm the king of typos and gramatical errors, and I'm always hoping I can edit my post before it's quoted to fix them. And tbh, I read it as if it had no typos at all







I would not have noticied if you had not said anything!

Also there seems to be little difference between high end air and water it would seem, as you said. Chew over at XS also noticied the same thing, and I believe its because the temperature difference between high end air and water (excluding very chilled water) is not significant enough to produce better clocks on average. Your cpu stepping, motherboard make/quality would probably play a larger role.

However, you could always keep the water setup for another system if you decided to use it! And there are always other inherent benefits when going water, such as less noise, and less variance/greater consistency in temps as ambient temps are less of a factor.


----------



## gsk3rd

I think my problem is going for a stable clock also means getting the most power out of it. Like tweaking the NB to get the best cpu score in 3dmark06 instead of trying to get the best cpu clock. I think I am going to go for this instead of trying to max everything at once. sometimes starting from the beginning is better.


----------



## superjett

wow i wish my 780a would run like that...thats sweet heres my best set up that runs stable!!!!


----------



## superjett

HERES MY 3DMARK SCORES I FORGOT TO INSET ON LAST POST.....i know you dont really give a rats ass buts that ok !!!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superjett*


wow i wish my 780a would run like that...thats sweet heres my best set up that runs stable!!!!


Superjett, very nice OC. Have you had any success on pushing it any further? Try dropping your HT speed so that it's around 1800Mhz. That might give you some more room. Congrats on breaking 20k in 3DMark06









Good luck


----------



## XenoMopH

Superjett Why don't you make ss of your desktop....saves you alot of time


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I think my problem is going for a stable clock also means getting the most power out of it. Like tweaking the NB to get the best cpu score in 3dmark06 instead of trying to get the best cpu clock. I think I am going to go for this instead of trying to max everything at once. sometimes starting from the beginning is better.


Ah that's what I was trying to do, except I was concentrating on cpu freq. first. And as you said, you can always find out each component individually, and try to combine them later for the final OC.

I know my NB can hit 2.85ghz stable easy, but unfortunately I never got to test if my chip could handle a NB of 2.85ghz with a 3.9ghz cpu freq. And I wish I had tried, because at 3625 cpu freq, with a 2.85ghz NB and cards at stock, I can hit 19403 in 3Dmark06.

However, one of my cards I think is dying... so sadly I have to figure that out first







But good luck man, I know you will end up with a very nice oc in the end!

And nice OC jett!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
However, one of my cards I think is dying... so sadly I have to figure that out first







But good luck man, I know you will end up with a very nice oc in the end!

Drin, sorry to hear that. So far what are the symptoms?

Good luck


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Drin, sorry to hear that. So far what are the symptoms?

Good luck

Ah thanks thlnk3r, I made another thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/ati/459946-...ying-card.html

I'm going to trouble shoot it for the next few days, however due to the nature of the problem it probably wont be easy to replicate (so I'll have difficulty determining the exact cause). It might actually be my motherboad however, so I'm not sure which one I have to RMA, if any RMA'ing has to be done (I doubt it's a driver issue!)

Ah well, time to get to it


----------



## BenBrown

Well I just got my new 940 in. Hoping this one is the one.

Just for info purposes and to see if anyone else has one similar:

CACVC AC 0851CPIW
xxxxxxxL80135

Hope to start testing soon.


----------



## tweakboy

Great thread. REP + to you. Very informative and detailed. Good stuff for BE powners.. good stuff,,


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenBrown*


Well I just got my new 940 in. Hoping this one is the one.

Just for info purposes and to see if anyone else has one similar:

CACVC AC 0851CPIW
xxxxxxxL80135

Hope to start testing soon.


Good luck there Ben... If you had the chance to look at the chips should of grabbed the stepping with a "M" instead of the "I" that you have


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Good luck there Ben... If you had the chance to look at the chips should of grabbed the stepping with a "M" instead of the "I" that you have









Nope did not have the chance to cherry pick it. Just a luck of the draw from newegg. However so far this chip works with ACC turned on to auto (forgot to turn it off when I took out my 9850) and my highest stock vcore screenshot and cpu validation is 3755MHz (of course not stable) so not to bad of a start. Now going to spend the next few days testing stability at different voltages and speeds and see where I end up.


----------



## richierich1212

Yeah so far for the past week the farthest I can get my 920 is now 3.65GHz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506358

3.7, come to me!


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Phenom II 940 BE 3.0 stock and 3.809 OC
dont know about the stepping
multiplier is 19x CPU clock speed is 3.809 is reference clock the stock? if so its 3.0
CPU voltage is 1.4125, CPU-NB voltage is stock
NB voltage and clock is stock
HTT Speed and voltage is stock
Asus M3A78-T Mobo
Bios version is 0802
Stock BE Cooler supplied with CPU


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Yeah so far for the past week the farthest I can get my 920 is now 3.65GHz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506358

3.7, come to me!

Nice work!!, is that stable?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko* 
Phenom II 940 BE 3.0 stock and 3.809 OC
dont know about the stepping
multiplier is 19x CPU clock speed is 3.809 is reference clock the stock? if so its 3.0
CPU voltage is 1.4125, CPU-NB voltage is stock
NB voltage and clock is stock
HTT Speed and voltage is stock
Asus M3A78-T Mobo
Bios version is 0802
Stock BE Cooler supplied with CPU

...you get that with the stock cooling? I can hardly imagine..
pics please


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

There is my online validation


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 


There is my online validation

Stable? temps?
More info would be nice


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

3511.89mhz x4 stable with stock cooler @ 30C idle/54C prime 95 loaded 
1.4250V cpu voltage
everything else is on auto
all other things in sig i think.

This is as far as i have got stable so far.


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*


Phenom II 940 BE 3.0 stock and 3.809 OC
dont know about the stepping
multiplier is 19x CPU clock speed is 3.809 *is reference clock the stock*? if so its 3.0
CPU voltage is 1.4125, CPU-NB voltage is stock
NB voltage and clock is stock
HTT Speed and voltage is stock
Asus M3A78-T Mobo
Bios version is 0802
Stock BE Cooler supplied with CPU


Reference clock is the base clock speed that every other clock is multiplied by. Stock reference clock is 200, so in your case, 200x19 = 3800MHz.

Hope that helps...


----------



## gsk3rd

so far i got 3.885ghz stable. more testing tonight. It is currently running at idle at the house. When I get home i will do some more testing.


----------



## HondaGuy

just got another PII 940 stepping is *0901APMW* just did a quick test...1.45 volts stable with 45 mins Stability test with AOD


----------



## XenoMopH

Impressive,...only 1.45V for 3800. On water.
I need 1.53V to get it stable with Prime95 on air...
Nice 1!!


----------



## gsk3rd

some of you guys must be made of money. lol.


----------



## e-machine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506953



























My new rig. Im still getting a hang of this amd overclocking. This was done on air on my xigmatech s1283 with push pull.


----------



## kunalrathore

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507035


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
some of you guys must be made of money. lol.

So I can sell you one of my older PII along with mobo M3A32-MVP Deluxe.....I need some money














stay in school....lol


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
some of you guys must be made of money. lol.

no, we just forgo things like food, car insurance, g/f's that want stuff for valentine's day, electri..... oops, nope we need to pay a few dollars there so they don't shut off our fun.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
no, we just forgo things like food, car insurance, g/f's that want stuff for valentine's day, electri..... oops, nope we need to pay a few dollars there so they don't shut off our fun.









DOH..... its Valentines day, ops..... I guess I bought a new CPU and not something for the wifey......







maybe I have that wrong way around, Im suppose to get her something


----------



## tensionz

Some awesome OCs!


----------



## RotaryKnight

jeez...4ghz is such a far reach lol.
Im trying ever since I got this chip last month and nothing is making me reach it, on a stable clock anyways.

Im thinking my board is fubar. It takes 1 minute and 20 secs to post!!!, even at stock speed. Its been doing this since I first had it last month.

Right now, im on the same settings, but now I got an Ultra kaze fan blowing into the xiggy. So temps dropped to 52c load from 56c. But running at 3.914 for almost 18 hours a day makes me a little nervous lol, so now im at 3.8ghz on 19x200 with vcore at 1.485 and everything else at stock except mem volt which is at 2.0


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *e-machine* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506953



























My new rig. Im still getting a hang of this amd overclocking. This was done on air on my xigmatech s1283 with push pull.

You have 1.61volts pushing through your system on air?


----------



## BenBrown

Well I have been testing the replacement chip and so far so good. I have just been clocking the cpu multi for now and nothing else. I will get to that later. I will leave everything in thumbs so as not to bog down the page.

These are all stable clocks with the necessary volts.


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
Well I have been testing the replacement chip and so far so good. I have just been clocking the cpu multi for now and nothing else. I will get to that later. I will leave everything in thumbs so as not to bog down the page.

These are all stable clocks with the necessary volts.

excellent job!

oh, i did a comparison between the CPU-NB speed and CPU speed... basically a 300MHz increase in CPU speed is about equal to a 900MHz increase in the CPU-NB speed.


----------



## gsk3rd

OT:Ben what is your custom water system consist of. I am going water come May and I have been looking around at some things.

btw 3.885ghz is stable but i am having problems uploading my pics. stand by.


----------



## Derp

Congrats to JemmaB, its nice to finally see a 4Ghz on air in the AMD section!


----------



## warfox

So check this out guys... i get prime95 errors at stock settings.....







Who did i piss off?


----------



## gsk3rd

My 3.885ghz 3dmark run.


----------



## warfox

nice job gsk3rd...wish i could join you BUT MY DEFAULT CLOCK SETTINGS' GIVE ME ERRORS


----------



## Sgt Bilko

ok as TPU keeps screwing me around i only have cam pics the CPU-Z one is a bit blurry but i'll run it again later as i have a new cooler now courtesy of Megaware stuffing up my order, so the gave me a free cooler.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko* 
ok as TPU keeps screwing me around i only have cam pics the CPU-Z one is a bit blurry but i'll run it again later as i have a new cooler now courtesy of Megaware stuffing up my order, so the gave me a free cooler.









Hit "prt scr" (print screen) on your keyboard, then hit Windows + r, type mspaint hit enter, hit control v









that way you dont have to use your camera.

unless your not doing such method cause "ok as TPU keeps screwing me around" that. i dont know.


----------



## wheth4400

Ok so I have spent the past few days trying to overclock my 940. At first I had issues trying to get about 3.6GHZ, but a bios fix corrected that and then it was going above 3.7. After playing with it and playing with it, I got it to load windows above 3.7 but it wasn't stable. I backed my ram down from 1066 to 800 and that was the key for me. Even though my memory was stable in memtest it was holding back my OC. So without further rants/hold ups here it is :
Steeping: CACVC AC 0851CPAW

CPU Freq: 200
Cou Multi: 19.5X
K8--> NB 1.8GHZ
CPU--> NB 12x

Vcore: 1.575
VDDNB: +150MV
DDR2 1.96
SB 1.26
HT 1.36
VDDA 2.72

Other things I should mention are I am running 1402 bios and I am proably going to back my DDR2 volts off a bit, they are rated for 1.8 at 800 and 2.1 at 1066, and I have them at 1.96 :/ However I may start a Ref Clock OC and see how it goes before the new bios I was only able to get 240x 16 so I dunno it maybe worth it.


----------



## XenoMopH

@warfox: are you 38C on default clock? That's quite hot, try to reseat your cooler.

@gsk3rd; Why does 3DMark say your cpu is @ 3150?

My 3DMark06 score:


----------



## FlanK3r

I seen one chip x4 940, with 4300MHz on AIR !It was stable for any benchmarks etc (prime-i dont know)


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
@warfox: are you 38C on default clock? That's quite hot, try to reseat your cooler.

@gsk3rd; Why does 3DMark say your cpu is @ 3150?

My 3DMark06 score:









I am not sure. It has never shown the correct freq.


----------



## HondaGuy

here is my score just running Sapphire 4850 Crossfire


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
here is my score just running Sapphire 4850 Crossfire



Honda what was your cpu score on that run? My latest run was at the same settings as your except i didnt have 2.9ghz NB. only 2.7ghz.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Honda what was your cpu score on that run? My latest run was at the same settings as your except i didnt have 2.9ghz NB. only 2.7ghz.

here is my link:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9813912


----------



## gsk3rd

do you run your tests in xp or vista? you got about 200 more cpu points then i did.


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
excellent job!

oh, i did a comparison between the CPU-NB speed and CPU speed... basically a 300MHz increase in CPU speed is about equal to a 900MHz increase in the CPU-NB speed.

I have just finished with NB overclocking and the voltage required for each. See below.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
OT:Ben what is your custom water system consist of. I am going water come May and I have been looking around at some things.

btw 3.885ghz is stable but i am having problems uploading my pics. stand by.

Here it is in a nutshell:

Swiftech Apogee GTZ
OCZ Freeze Thermal Paste
Swiftech MCR320-QP-K Triple 120mm (with 1/2 Swiftech Metal high Flow Barbs)
Swiftech MCRES-Micro Rev 2
Laing D4/MCP650 Inline 12V DC Pump
7/16" ID (5/8" OD) Masterkleer

Now here is the results of my NB overclocking and what voltage is required for it to be stable. Again I am leaving the pics as thimbs so as not to bog down the page.


----------



## XenoMopH

Higer NB and HT-link will sure raise your cpuscore in 3dmark 06.
Raised it to 2600MHz and the 3dmark result went up with another 500 points









Btw, tnx BenBrown, those voltages do quite come in handy


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I have just finished with NB overclocking and the voltage required for each. See below.

Here it is in a nutshell:

Swiftech Apogee GTZ
OCZ Freeze Thermal Paste
Swiftech MCR320-QP-K Triple 120mm (with 1/2 Swiftech Metal high Flow Barbs)
Swiftech MCRES-Micro Rev 2
Laing D4/MCP650 Inline 12V DC Pump
7/16" ID (5/8" OD) Masterkleer

Now here is the results of my NB overclocking and what voltage is required for it to be stable. Again I am leaving the pics as thimbs so as not to bog down the page.

Ok so how do you guys rasie your NB over 2.7 without touching the bus speed. In bios my NB multi goes really high but the clock of the NB only goes to 2.6ghz so i have to use the cpu bus to raise it to 2.7ghz.

Ben thxs for your water setup and your volatges for the NB. +rep


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Ok so how do you guys rasie your NB over 2.7 without touching the bus speed. In bios my NB multi goes really high but the clock of the NB only goes to 2.6ghz so i have to use the cpu bus to raise it to 2.7ghz.

Ben thxs for your water setup and your volatges for the NB. +rep

just change your NB Multi to 14x which = 2800, you must be changing your HT mine also is only 2.6,...The NB Multi is right under the CPU Multi that you change NB there and under that is HT.....


----------



## gsk3rd

gotcha so leaving the nb freq in quto will yield me 2.8ghz on the nb. gotcha.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
gotcha so leaving the nb freq in quto will yield me 2.8ghz on the nb. gotcha.


For me I need 1.45 volts on NB to be stable. Also I run any test in XP or Vista.......


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


For me I need 1.45 volts on NB to be stable. Also I run any test in XP or Vista.......


yep will not post with 14x on the nb even with 1.5volts.


----------



## HondaGuy

Here is CPUZ 1.525 volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508796


----------



## XenoMopH

That has to be a great batch! 4.1 on just 1.52V









Out of curiosity, why did u cover the rest of the cpu?


----------



## gsk3rd

phenoms like the cold. He must have ice in his reservoir. haha.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

NC is very close to 5ghz! Very nice OC btw.. what is PHASE cooling?


----------



## XenoMopH

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compute...change_cooling


----------



## HondaGuy

Here you Go.......... In XP


----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, wow excellent overclock









What are the temps like? Is it completely stable (Prime95/OCCT/Orthos)?

Good luck


----------



## lokepup01

This is what I got so far.Havent tried to bump up my ram (considering that my board is supposed to defalt to 800 with all slots taken) so i lowered the timings.



Stable with prime 95.

So Hondaguy, how did you get to 4.1?


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Here you Go.......... In XP


----------



## gsk3rd

why is your HT link so low and I guess its true that the Phenoms like the cold better than voltage.


----------



## warfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
@warfox: are you 38C on default clock? That's quite hot, try to reseat your cooler.

Is that bad for a cnps9700?







You think maybe i didnt put on enough thermal grease?

Oh i managed to fix my prime95 issue at stock settings. Seems my ram (set to auto in BIOS) was running at 800Hz... stable when i forced it to 1067

BTW anyone have a chart that says what Ref. clock will give me 1067 ram freq?
My ram doesn't seem to work on ANY OTHER SETTING that 1067


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warfox*


BTW anyone have a chart that says what Ref. clock will give me 1067 ram freq?
My ram doesn't seem to work on ANY OTHER SETTING that 1067










Warfox, make sure this set of memory is at 2.1volts (stock)? Are you running in ganged or unganged mode?

Good luck


----------



## lokepup01

*Warfox*

I have found that in the world of thermal grease, less and evenly distributed is better. When I took out my old stock HSF, I found that my CPU's IHS (internal heat sink the top of my cpu) was convex, or had a small 'hill' that prevented my cooler from fully contacting my cpu.

This may or may not be your issue. But if you do end up pulling it out, take a razorblade and place the edge on your cpu and the contact point of you cooler. with a light behind it, you can tell if you 940 has a 'dimple' like mine had. below is a couple of pictures showing what was causing my temp problem with my stock cooler and what happened when I 'lapped for flatness'









You can see where the dimple was in that rough stage of lapping. It was evident in the first 10 min of sanding.

The next photo shows how that 'hill' on my cpu affected the spread of the AC5 paste









When I was done, It took VERY little AC5 to get the job done because both surfaces were now flat.

BTW, I am totally new at this and got all of my knowledge from the guy's hear. Awesome community!


----------



## thlnk3r

Lokepup01, looking good









Is the first image the result of a finished lap? Make sure the entire surface is completely lapped and down to the copper base. If the first image was just the beginning of your lap then please disregard my question









Good luck


----------



## warfox

Hmm thanks for the heads up guys i'll look into it further after work.

Ganged or unganged? I'm a bit confused by what you mean by this... i don't remember seeing a setting like this in my BIOS


----------



## lokepup01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Lokepup01, looking good









Is the first image the result of a finished lap? Make sure the entire surface is completely lapped and down to the copper base. If the first image was just the beginning of your lap then please disregard my question









Good luck

No that photo was at 400grit. But I prescribed to the thought that a mirror finish wasn't as important than just getting it flat. Another thought came to mind is that the nickel plate was to prevent the galvanic effect that copper can have on aluminum. If you are just putting copper on copper then that isn't an issue but most factory heat sinks are aluminum, so to prevent over oxidation they put nickel on them to thwart this potential prob.

I stopped @ 1000 grit because I did not want to round off the edges (even though i used a lap kit, and was careful, it still seemed to be happening on this first attempt of mine)

so because of this, to answer your question, some thin trace of the nickel remained when I was done.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
phenoms like the cold. He must have ice in his reservoir. haha.


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice temps, how did u manage to get those temps?









@Warfox:
In the BIOS go to: "advanced-> jumperfree conf. -> Memory conf. -> Dram Ganged Mode". Here you can set ganged or unganged.


----------



## warfox

oh sweet thanks Xeno... but wait whicn one is betteR?


----------



## AIpha

My 920 is on the way.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 
oh sweet thanks Xeno... but wait whicn one is betteR?

Unganged seems to perform better


----------



## warfox

Well i know what the first thing i'm gunna do when i get home! ^_^ Thx for the info gentlemen


----------



## suphiceto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 


Here is CPUZ 1.525 volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508796



I think somebody else also asked this question, why is there a tape on the serial number of that chip? I have also seen similar pics and results on the XS forums with taped chips. I have read somesorth of copywrite protection but couldnt understand why? Thanks


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

My 940 will be here tomorrow









the anticipation is killing me LOL.... I have never looked forward to a CPU coming this much before


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lokepup01*


No that photo was at 400grit. But I prescribed to the thought that a mirror finish wasn't as important than just getting it flat. Another thought came to mind is that the nickel plate was to prevent the galvanic effect that copper can have on aluminum. If you are just putting copper on copper then that isn't an issue but most factory heat sinks are aluminum, so to prevent over oxidation they put nickel on them to thwart this potential prob.

I stopped @ 1000 grit because I did not want to round off the edges (even though i used a lap kit, and was careful, it still seemed to be happening on this first attempt of mine)

so because of this, to answer your question, some thin trace of the nickel remained when I was done.


Lokepup01, if some nickel plating is left over then the surface of the IHS is probably not completely flat. If your cooler has a copper base then there shouldn't be a problem with oxidation. A interesting way to see if your IHS is completely flat is to put a few drops of water on the IHS and then place a piece of glass over it. Look to see how the water is spread out ect. This should give you a good idea.

I hope that makes sense

Good luck buddy


----------



## lokepup01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Lokepup01, if some nickel plating is left over then the surface of the IHS is probably not completely flat. If your cooler has a copper base then there shouldn't be a problem with oxidation. A interesting way to see if your IHS is completely flat is to put a few drops of water on the IHS and then place a piece of glass over it. Look to see how the water is spread out ect. This should give you a good idea.

I hope that makes sense

Good luck buddy


Well right now I have been running this system after the lap and new HS for about 80 hours total. My CPU runs at 34c idle and 49C at full load. (prime 95) With a 200mhz X 18.5 multi., (3.7) and the HS listed below, How does that average? If you guys think that isn't good enough then maybe I will break down and go further with the lapp.
I have the 'go big or go home' perspective on this system so I am ready to do what it takes to get every last drop out of it with air cooling, but not if it really doesn't matter.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lokepup01*


Well right now I have been running this system after the lap and new HS for about 80 hours total. My CPU runs at 34c idle and 49C at full load. (prime 95) With a 200mhz X 18.5 multi., (3.7) and the HS listed below, How does that average? If you guys think that isn't good enough then maybe I will break down and go further with the lapp.
I have the 'go big or go home' perspective on this system so I am ready to do what it takes to get every last drop out of it with air cooling, but not if it really doesn't matter.


lokepup01, if you are getting good results now then it may not necessary. In most cases, a completely flat lap does not consist of any nickle plating left over which was sort of my concern. I wanted to make sure you had a perfectly flat surface before you continued.

See attached image of my lapped Opteron 170. Perhaps that will give you a better idea on what it should look like.

Good luck


----------



## warfox

Guys, just thought i would share this with you before i take my heatsink off and find out *** is going on!




Yea.. you see that temp? No... ok just no! That gets to 53+ in prime95... room temp cant be more than 28c







So' i'm thinking less grease maybe..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warfox*


Yea.. you see that temp? No... ok just no! That gets to 53+ in prime95... room temp cant be more than 28c







So' i'm thinking less grease maybe..


Warfox, to me that seems completely normal for a 28C (82F) room ambient temperature. In my opinion that is actually pretty good for such a high ambient room temp. After removing the cooler check the surface as well and make sure it's not scratched/dinged. It might be hard to tell but if the base is concave/convex then that might also be a problem. I honestly think for a quad core processor that is pretty good.

Good luck


----------



## pixie

exactly, with a setting of 1.45v on the core *and* on air with 28Â°C ambient, idling 15Â°C+ over ambient on a *quad core* is to be expected.

lol, i have my 9950 BE in my folding rig idling ~48Â°C with the stock AMD cooler (minus the stock fan and plus an Ultra Kaze 3000rpm fan) and loading 24/7 ~62Â°C. that's with the CPU @ 2.99GHz @ 1.325v and the NB @ 2300MHz @ 1.325v. i keep the window open just so the room will stay at 30Â°C


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*









Nice temps, how did u manage to get those temps?











he hacks.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quick note, I don't have time tonight to do any updating, but I have tomorrow off so I'll plug away at it some more then... it was a BUSY weekend! But in a good way...


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


he hacks.



just your system.....









Xeno: took my system outside, it was -4 here today


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
just your system.....









Xeno: took my system outside, it was -4 here today

Told ya!

lol. I was curious about voltage. 1.6 volts booted into windows. I had 4.1ghz stable all of 5 secs. lol. tried to go for CPU validation and locked up.









My goal on air is 3.95ghz. Seems more reasonable than 4.0ghz. Water coming May 09.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Told ya!

lol. I was curious about voltage. 1.6 volts booted into windows. I had 4.1ghz stable all of 5 secs. lol. tried to go for CPU validation and locked up.









My goal on air is 3.95ghz. Seems more reasonable than 4.0ghz. Water coming May 09.


Good luck I can't get over 3.9 stable on water :/ and with much better temps 3.8


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
just your system.....









Xeno: took my system outside, it was -4 here today









could have figured lmao!!....I should have done that a few weeks ago when it was -12C and c if I could run 4.1GHz







.

@gsk3rd, what setup are you going for? I'm still thinking about going water, or the Coolermaster V10 or going with the coolitsystems Freezone Elite. I have also seen the new drive-bay Phasechange cooling from Thermaltake, but that'll take a while to come out....
Looking @ pople who do are on water already, they don't seem to get any higher as I am on air, maybe 100 or 200 MHz but not that much higher.
Maybe it'll be ok for the temps and noise though


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

just got one today..







will test later guys..


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*









could have figured lmao!!....I should have done that a few weeks ago when it was -12C and c if I could run 4.1GHz







.

@gsk3rd, what setup are you going for? I'm still thinking about going water, or the Coolermaster V10 or going with the coolitsystems Freezone Elite. I have also seen the new drive-bay Phasechange cooling from Thermaltake, but that'll take a while to come out....
Looking @ pople who do are on water already, they don't seem to get any higher as I am on air, maybe 100 or 200 MHz but not that much higher.
Maybe it'll be ok for the temps and noise though










Honestly when it comes to water cooling a I do not know what I am talking about. I know the basic understanding of it with all the components and such. All I know is that the apogee gtz is the best cpu block. I would also like to have a 240 rad. because the antec 1200 has two 120s already on the back. This would be just for cooling the CPU for now then possibly the gpus Jus not sure.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


just got one today..







will test later guys..


Dont forget to get your stepping off the CPU.


----------



## HondaGuy

Ive got 5- 120mm fans all spinning @2000rpm when I need it, using a fan controller so when it is alittle colder out I can turn them down to 900-1000 and still have nice temps...
Here is my fan controller


----------



## warfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


Ive got 5- 120mm fans all spinning @2000rpm when I need it, using a fan controller so when it is alittle colder out I can turn them down to 900-1000 and still have nice temps...


Ok first of all NIIICE!... wish i could have that much coolage going on







Ne

And then my problem:

So i've managed to get a 'stable' run at 3.59 = 266 x13.5 @ 1.45v

As soon as i push that multiplier to 14x, its Bluescreens in my sauce









So i did the only obvious thing.... raise the voltage.... as far as 1.5!! but it still BSOD's

So my real question is... should i raise my NB voltage or any other voltages? Or should i try lowering my NB Multiplier (currently at x8)

P.S Naturally i would try fiddling myself instead of being a nuisance on the forums (srry)







But i cant afford to replace my Phenom if i blow a hole in it


----------



## HondaGuy

NB volts since your already running it at almost 2128Mhz.....with mine I can set the NB [email protected] 14 giving me 2800Mhz with my volts at 1.45 and are stable...but that is with a FSB @200
In your case since FSB @266x 8 multi your said thats only 2128,stock volts should be fine......ALso what are your ram settings? make sure that you are running the right volts through the ram also.....Your probably getting those screen cuzz of your ram

First try this if you like, just try up'n your CPU multi at first and see how far you can get by doing that on stock volts....but have your ram set @ what there suppose to be... you should be able to get at least Multi of17 on stock volts


----------



## BenBrown

Played around with my new chip last night for a couple of hours. Still seems like these chips need to be cold more than anything. I mean that is great and all that these things no longer have a cold bug, but it seems like they are tuned specifically for cold. I was running well under 50c last night and it was obvious that there was some sort of heat related issue. Like there is a certain threshold for heat that once you reach it will not be stable. Anyway here is my wPrime run from last night (third run) and I will post my 3DMark06 run in the appropriate thread.


----------



## warfox

Damn fine job there Ben..and what's the max deneb can run at? 65? (w/o dying)

HondaGuy:

Well i have my voltage on my ram at 2.1 (no idea what the reccommended is) and have it clocked to 1060 (i believe) for the sole reason that any other clock setting gives me a nearly instant BSOD. Any other RAM setting includes haveing them set to 'Unganged' instead of 'Auto'


----------



## emersonsc

Guiess who finally got theirs to break 3.4??? Oh yeahhhhhh meeeeee!!!

I dumped my hard drives, reformated, set my raid back up, and reinstalled windows. I started low. Turned the mult down to 12, and started raising the bus first. Did som messing around. Right now im at 230x15.5 @3565 1.42v


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I got 3D 06 to pass at 3,706, but anything higher it BSOD








I need to try 3.5 on stock volts to see how far this chip will go without voltage, I know 3.6 requires 1.4v and 3.7 require 1.425.

Not bad for a single 3870

















Validation
Should have gotten the unstable one at 3,778









EDIT: hahaha, I love some of those tags, especially "phenom ii ftmfw"


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Honestly when it comes to water cooling a I do not know what I am talking about. I know the basic understanding of it with all the components and such. All I know is that the apogee gtz is the best cpu block. I would also like to have a 240 rad. because the antec 1200 has two 120s already on the back. This would be just for cooling the CPU for now then possibly the gpus Jus not sure.

Well, where I was looking at was the
*Swiftech Apogee GTZ
*Laing DDC-1Plus MCP355 12V 600L pump
*TFC Xchanger 240 Double

@Warfox, lower your clock settings to 800MHz







and c if you can get any higher.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
Guiess who finally got theirs to break 3.4??? Oh yeahhhhhh meeeeee!!!

I dumped my hard drives, reformated, set my raid back up, and reinstalled windows. I started low. Turned the mult down to 12, and started raising the bus first. Did som messing around. Right now im at 230x15.5 @3565 1.42v

Emersonsc, congrats buddy. Good work on the troubleshooting









Keep pushing and let us know if everything is stable.

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

I could boot with a 18x mult with my bus at 200. how ever, anyload caused BSOD and this was with my mem down. I'm no running 200fsb mult at 17.5. Fully stable with HT/NB at 2600 and mem back up to 1067/5-5-5-15-2T

I'm gonna list my mem today and go for a 2x2gb mushkin kit. everyone seems to have good luck with those sticks. OR the patriot viper sticks i see alot of those around


----------



## warfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


@Warfox, lower your clock settings to 800MHz







and c if you can get any higher.


Well my mobo seems to be permalinked to the ref clock. i Cannot seem to set the freq on the ram







And wouldnt setting it to 800Hz hurt my performance?


----------



## XenoMopH

@Warfox:
In the BIOS go to: "advanced-> jumperfree conf. -> DRAM timing conf.
Here you can set the DRAM speed (select manual) and the timings.


----------



## warfox

Hmm, well it gives me the option of varying speeds... 621,833,1060,1137 for example... but doesn't let me key it in... and ihave notices that this is directly related to the ref clock... i upped my NB clock tho...still stable







i'll post my over clock and 3dmark score


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warfox*


Hmm, well it gives me the option of varying speeds... 621,833,1060,1137 for example


Warfox, when you set the "_Memory Clock Mode_" to _Manual_ it should give you these options, 400Mhz, 533Mhz, 667Mhz, 800Mhz and 1067Mhz. Do you have the clock mode on _Limit_? That might be causing the problem.

Good luck


----------



## warfox

@ thlnk3r - Yes, i have it on manual, however, i see the options 400,533,667,800,1067 when i have my Ref. clock at stock (200). As soon as i increase the Ref clock, the freq i see in that tab increase as well.

@ Everyone:

WarFox's First Official Overclock


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I have my Phenom II 940









-Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping - CACVC AC 0850EPAW
-Revision RB-C2
-3900MHZ, 200x19.5 
-vcore - 1.525v
-HTT link speed = 1800mhz and voltage = 1.25
-Foxconn Destroyer
-motherboard BIOS revision = P14
-Air (T.R.U.E.)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510600










I haven't played around a whole lot yet.....But getting this was so easy...And yes it is OCCT Stable









I am going to lap the 940 tonight (T.R.U.E I lapped awhile ago)

<--- in love with Destroyer


----------



## thlnk3r

Warfox, very nicely done +1









Have you tried a tRC of 17? Typically the sum of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC (AFAIK). You may want to try also lowering your HT speed so that it is closer to the factory 1800Mhz. Stability issues may occur with a higher HT speed.

Good luck


----------



## pixie

@warfox...

the CPU-NB frequency, HT-Link frequency, and the RAM frequency are all directly related to the Reference Clock. if you change the Ref Clock from the default of 200MHz, then the BIOS - being as smart as it is - will tell you what the effective frequency of each setting is without having to do math. you can't key anything in, it's just like selecting a CPU or NB or HT multiplier.

so setting the Ref Clock at 200Mhz will give you these effective frequencies for the RAM... 400MHz is 400MHz, 533MHz is 533MHz, 667MHz is 667MHz, 800MHz is 800MHz, 1066MHz is 1066MHz.

now, setting the ref clock to 250MHz will give you these... 500MHz is the 400MHz setting, 667MHz is the 533MHz setting, 833 is the 667MHz setting, 1000MHz is the 800Mhz setting, and 1333MHz is the 1066Mhz setting.

so if you have PC2-8500 ram - 1066MHz - then you need to set your ram multiplier to whatever the effective frequency is that won't go over 1066MHz... unless you *want* to overclock your ram. get it?


----------



## Enigma8750

Those are overclocked timings. If you drop your northbridge freq. you can get the 1066 back.


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Those are overclocked timings. If you drop your northbridge freq. you can get the 1066 back.


it's the Reference Clock, not the NB frequency... two totally different things.

you only *need* to turn up your Ref. Clock *if* you have ram like mine, which is 1150Mhz, or if you have better stability with higher Ref. Clocks and lower CPU Multi's. i use a 216 Ref. Clock which gives me 1152MHz on the 1066MHz multiplier, but it always gives me non-even CPU OC numbers... i'm a lil OCD like that


----------



## gsk3rd

There are some awesome clocks around here lately. Kudos to everyone for the great info in this thread.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

anyone else have this same stepping? wondering because i didn't see it in the chart, and what exactly does it all mean? Does certain steppings oc better than others? I see several different ones in the list.
CACVC AC 0850EPDW


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

count me in..this just came in last night..


----------



## warfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
@warfox...

the CPU-NB frequency, HT-Link frequency, and the RAM frequency are all directly related to the Reference Clock. if you change the Ref Clock from the default of 200MHz, then the BIOS - being as smart as it is - will tell you what the effective frequency of each setting is without having to do math. you can't key anything in, it's just like selecting a CPU or NB or HT multiplier.

so setting the Ref Clock at 200Mhz will give you these effective frequencies for the RAM... 400MHz is 400MHz, 533MHz is 533MHz, 667MHz is 667MHz, 800MHz is 800MHz, 1066MHz is 1066MHz.

now, setting the ref clock to 250MHz will give you these... 500MHz is the 400MHz setting, 667MHz is the 533MHz setting, 833 is the 667MHz setting, 1000MHz is the 800Mhz setting, and 1333MHz is the 1066Mhz setting.

so if you have PC2-8500 ram - 1066MHz - then you need to set your ram multiplier to whatever the effective frequency is that won't go over 1066MHz... unless you *want* to overclock your ram. get it?

Ok im following you, that's what i was suspecting, but where is this RAM multiplyer you speak of?

Tried to lower the freq to 887Hz... didnt even post









So i shud leave it at what the 1067 setting is, even if it says 1333? Don't exactly want to overclock my RAM


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*











count me in..this just came in last night..










thats awesome. how stable is it?


----------



## warfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Warfox, very nicely done +1










Thank you!


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 
Ok im following you, that's what i was suspecting, but where is this RAM multiplyer you speak of?

Tried to lower the freq to 887Hz... didnt even post









So i shud leave it at what the 1067 setting is, even if it says 1333? Don't exactly want to overclock my RAM









Are you saying you have underclocked (loosened) your RAM and it can't even post? That's weird.....

If I may ask, why are you overclocking your system using the HTbus (aka RefClock)? Where you can use the Clock MP to OC? That's why the 940 is a BE...it has an unlocked MP







. This way you can OC without OCing your RAM.

@kairi_zeroblade: Nice!! What are your temps?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I had a little fun today









I got jipped on the CPUz....But I did 4.1 ghz (WOOT!!) if I would have spent more time I could hit over 4.2 (Booted into vista @4.2ghz....Just needed a little tweaking).

This was my first ever 1ghz OC!

<--- is very happy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510929


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice!!!!Job well done!!
I noticed that the cores are @15C with a Lapped TRUE? What did u do....took you pc outside just like Hondaguy did


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

well not all the way outside lol....Stuck the case in front of the door and opened it lol


----------



## warfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Are you saying you have underclocked (loosened) your RAM and it can't even post? That's weird.....

If I may ask, why are you overclocking your system using the HTbus (aka RefClock)? Where you can use the Clock MP to OC? That's why the 940 is a BE...it has an unlocked MP







. This way you can OC without OCing your RAM.

































Could you say that again WITHOUT all those acronyms?... You did that on purpose didn't you?








lol

I am using the ref Clock to OC because i read somewhere that you get better performance out off a higher ref clock and lower MP then with a high MP and lower Ref.... I think i read that in one of the overclocking guides









Either way i can't seem to break 3.6 using 1.45v... Don't want to go higher since i ;ive in a tropical country where outside isnt 10C like HondaGuy lol (its more like 30.... -_-)


----------



## MRHANDS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511011

vcore at 1.46

NB speed was around 2.3ghz

it was only stable enough to get a validation link


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 






























Could you say that again WITHOUT all those acronyms?... You did that on purpose didn't you?








lol

I am using the ref Clock to OC because i read somewhere that you get better performance out off a higher ref clock and lower MP then with a high MP and lower Ref.... I think i read that in one of the overclocking guides









Either way i can't seem to break 3.6 using 1.45v... Don't want to go higher since i ;ive in a tropical country where outside isnt 10C like HondaGuy lol (its more like 30.... -_-)

Yeah, I did that on purpose
















Well, it doesn't increase your performance enormously.... The benefit of having a BE is that you don't have to OC your memory too to have a higher cpu speed. Cuz when u raise your Ref.Bus you raise everything connected to it. Like NB-Speed, HT-Link-Speed and Memory Speed, plus there is much more stress on ur chipset which can make your system unstable.

By using the CPU Multiplier you are able to oc ur cpu only... This way you could get a higher oc


----------



## warfox

Hmm fair enough, but i Can't get it past 3.6 @ 1.45v using the stock ref clock







Any other voltages is should raise to get it to 4.0?


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *warfox*


Hmm fair enough, but i Can't get it past 3.6 @ 1.45v using the stock ref clock







Any other voltages is should raise to get it to 4.0?










You could try 1.48 for 3.7. That works for me. or 1.52 for 3.8...


----------



## STL_OverClocker

4663mhz ON ice cold H2O, 4823mhz on d-ice!! Stepping: CACVC AC 0851 APMW...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511126


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Has anybody tried undervolting and overclocking yet? i think that this may actually get somewhere since these things like cold more than voltage. Just a thought.


----------



## Jakester136

I have had mine higher but here is my stable OC. I just got my 920 this morning!


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXkeyboardkowboyXx*


Has anybody tried undervolting and overclocking yet? i think that this may actually get somewhere since these things like cold more than voltage. Just a thought.


I did a little. 
I got 4300 @ 1.456v, 4590 @1.53v, and 4663 @ 1.568v on h2o.

I'll be doing some more h2o runs today to see what lower volts can pull.


----------



## wheth4400

I hate to ask this because I sound like I don't believe you all but how many of these 3.9GHZ + Overclocks are actually prime stable? The reason i ask is my 940 won't go over 3.5 Prime Stable, but I can boot into and use windows up to 4.2GHZ.

I have tried everything from Higher volts to lowering Ram and NB speeds. I have rasied every voltage there is, it just isn't prime stable.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I hate to ask this because I sound like I don't believe you all but how many of these 3.9GHZ + Overclocks are actually prime stable? The reason i ask is my 940 won't go over 3.5 Prime Stable, but I can boot into and use windows up to 4.2GHZ.

I have tried everything from Higher volts to lowering Ram and NB speeds. I have rasied every voltage there is, it just isn't prime stable.


With overclocking YMMV. Each computer will be different due to different components. You could have a bum chip or mobo.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I hate to ask this because I sound like I don't believe you all but how many of these 3.9GHZ + Overclocks are actually prime stable? The reason i ask is my 940 won't go over 3.5 Prime Stable, but I can boot into and use windows up to 4.2GHZ.

I have tried everything from Higher volts to lowering Ram and NB speeds. I have rasied every voltage there is, it just isn't prime stable.


Wheth4400, did you completely rule out your memory by lowering the divider (running a lower frequency)? Have you tried just one stick of memory?

Good luck


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *warfox* 
Hmm fair enough, but i Can't get it past 3.6 @ 1.45v using the stock ref clock







Any other voltages is should raise to get it to 4.0?









try raising the NB core voltage to 1.3v. you might also try raising the CPU-NB voltage to 1.3 or 1.35v. i don't have any proof that it works, but i tried to do some (inconclusive) testing and it _looked_ like upping those voltages a tad helped.

and excellent job to everyone on there OC's.


----------



## skywarp00

give it more volts


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Wheth4400, did you completely rule out your memory by lowering the divider (running a lower frequency)? Have you tried just one stick of memory?

Good luck










Thlnk3r how many CPU's have you seen me OC on these boards? 4 now? Of course I have tried those, my board shouldn't be fubar'd and nor my CPU. I just don't see how we have so many with over 3.8GHZ OC's and they are all Prime Stable.


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Thlnk3r how many CPU's have you seen me OC on these boards? 4 now? Of course I have tried those, my board shouldn't be fubar'd and nor my CPU. I just don't see how we have so many with over 3.8GHZ OC's and they are all Prime Stable.


they aren't. unless they post up some kind of proof, it's usually just the highest they can boot into windows and take a CPU-Z shot of.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I hate to ask this because I sound like I don't believe you all but how many of these 3.9GHZ + Overclocks are actually prime stable? The reason i ask is my 940 won't go over 3.5 Prime Stable, but I can boot into and use windows up to 4.2GHZ.

I have tried everything from Higher volts to lowering Ram and NB speeds. I have rasied every voltage there is, it just isn't prime stable.


Your water cooling isn't cold enough! 
What are your temp with Prime? OCCT and Prime raises "Heat". 
PH2 loves colder temps and low voltage.
Most shots are for highest clock they could get.

I'm glad I didn't buy the mb you have, looks like it sucks for the price.
My Prime and OCCT stable clock is 4.2+ghz 24/7.


----------



## Pao

I want to see the 720's start flowing in!

I'm looking at you Iandh....


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pao*


I want to see the 720's start flowing in!

I'm looking at you Iandh....


4.0+ stable on your air cooler..


----------



## HondaGuy

They like the cold.......


----------



## STL_OverClocker

What up Honda, I've been watching you over there at XS putting in that work! 
You like my clocks? I'm trying to tell them man, They wanna clock high with high temps and too high voltage..lol


----------



## HondaGuy

They there Mr...... Yea nice clocks.......this cinebench I had volts set in bios 1.55, room temp....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Thlnk3r how many CPU's have you seen me OC on these boards? 4 now? Of course I have tried those, my board shouldn't be fubar'd and nor my CPU.


Wheth4400, I'm here to help so I was just trying to throw in some ideas for you. I apologize if I offended you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I just don't see how we have so many with over 3.8GHZ OC's and they are all Prime Stable.


Not all overclocks are the same. So many factors come into play. Just because the stepping is the same doesn't mean you'll get the same OC'ing results. Nothing is ever guaranteed when it comes to overclocking.

Good luck


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## thlnk3r

HondaGuy, I think you've been blessed with a golden 940BE









Great job!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


HondaGuy, I think you've been blessed with a golden 940BE









Great job!


Thanks stepping is 0901APMW
I was able to get 4.3 out of it but wasent stable.......


----------



## BenBrown

Ya that's the one I have been looking for. I guess it is time to sell mine and try again.









btw Honda, your settings are almost same as the wPrime run I did a couple of days ago (here). The only difference is that I upped the multi to 20 and then upped the ref clock to 206. I was 0.7 seconds lower, however the speeds are not that different. So if you could can you try to use the same multi and ref clock settings as mine and see if you come out about the same? I just would not think that there would be that much difference.


----------



## HondaGuy

nice prime score, I did notice that I'm using lower volts also and what you had......I can cherry pick through the chips and see what one I want....heheh, there are about 3 differrent PC stores that I can pick through there stock.....


----------



## Pao

Well you should be cherry picking me one then whilst I send you the cash!


----------



## BenBrown

I need to try and find a good store here local that carries them so I can do the same









Ya I know your voltage is lower but that should not make your score over a half second slower. I ran mine 4 times. Got something like 9.11, 9.08, 8.92, 8.98. So maybe if you ran yours a couple time it would end up being about the same. Maybe there is a difference between the versions. Not sure just curious.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pao* 
Well you should be cherry picking me one then whilst I send you the cash!


Where do I send it to?,,remember tho CAD here.....









Only $47.00 I think for Over night shipping, with tracking number


----------



## XenoMopH

I think the reason he can get it that high, is that somehow he can get them cooler, LMAO









I have the feeling mine isn't a bad one, but I just can't keep it cool enough


----------



## HondaGuy

6-120mm fans spinning @2000 rpm with 110.3CFM on a MCR-320 Rad.......


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
6-120mm fans spinning @2000 rpm with 110.3CFM on a MCR-320 Rad.......

LOL, this time of the year, I'd be hanging that Rad out a window


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys i have a question..regarding my specs on my sig..why can't i go over 3.9Ghz?? i saw some user's of this same boad can go over 4Ghz or even hit 4Ghz i have the same batches of Phenom2 release with you so far..








just want to hit 4Ghz thats all..


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


guys i have a question..regarding my specs on my sig..why can't i go over 3.9Ghz?? i saw some user's of this same boad can go over 4Ghz or even hit 4Ghz i have the same batches of Phenom2 release with you so far..








just want to hit 4Ghz thats all..


These things like being Cold more than Volts so my first question is, whats your Temps like? Idle and 100% load after 15 minutes?


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


guys i have a question..regarding my specs on my sig..why can't i go over 3.9Ghz?? i saw some user's of this same boad can go over 4Ghz or even hit 4Ghz i have the same batches of Phenom2 release with you so far..








just want to hit 4Ghz thats all..


The colder the better.... You might need to add extra fans to that True bud...
Or open up some windows if it's cold outside. If that doesn't move you, switch to watercooling.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

my idle on stock sits on 35-36 degs and loads up to 43..on OC'd clocks 1st try at 3.7Ghz it idles on 40 and loads up to 50 degs so i guess i have to give this thing a cold bug before i hit 4ghz..


----------



## HondaGuy

Here is my idle with Phenom 940 @ 4.1 with 1.55 volts, all fans spinning at 2000rpm


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

your watercooled plus your not here in the Philippines to be exact..its hot in here ambient temps rise during daytime to 40+ degs..


----------



## NCspecV81

sure beats my 215c idle.


----------



## wheth4400

I think I figured out why I couldn't get anything prime stable.... I was running a much older version of Prime, I got the new version and it seems much better, now to deal with temps.. even though I am water cooled temps are still an issue... I must have done a crappy job with my loop lol.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
your watercooled plus your not here in the Philippines to be exact..its hot in here ambient temps rise during daytime to 40+ degs..

Yea man you need some water cooling where you are..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
sure beats my 215c idle.

Hey there NC, you're here too? I'm coming for your clocks at XS...lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
I think I figured out why I couldn't get anything prime stable.... I was running a much older version of Prime, I got the new version and it seems much better, now to deal with temps.. even though I am water cooled temps are still an issue... I must have done a crappy job with my loop lol.


Thats good it isn't your mb.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
I think I figured out why I couldn't get anything prime stable.... I was running a much older version of Prime, I got the new version and it seems much better, now to deal with temps.. even though I am water cooled temps are still an issue... I must have done a crappy job with my loop lol.


How do you have your loop setup? What order?. What Rad are you using?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

yeah how about the Coolit Domino??for a start??its locally available and water cooling parts are at an Order basis and it take 2-3 months before i get my hands wet..


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
How do you have your loop setup? What order?. What Rad are you using?

I am using a Black Ice stealth GTX 240 with a pull using 2x scythe 1900 RPM 75CFM Fans. My pump is the Liang MCP655 vario, which I have to have turned all the way down because if I turn it up it pulls air in, which I find weird because my res is topped off.
My loop order is res--> pump-->Rad--> Block-->Res

I have a strong feeling my temp diode is fubar though, Core temp reports 42C idle while pcprobe reports 33c
Under load I can see as high as 55C


----------



## HondaGuy

What program are you using in order to get these temps?, Do you have any air in your loop, maybe in your rad? Also your Waterblock, arent the GT's more for Dual Core CPU's?


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
What program are you using in order to get these temps?, Do you have any air in your loop, maybe in your rad? Also your Waterblock, arent the GT's more for Dual Core CPU's?

Core Temp and Pc probe, as far as I know the GT's are for anything, though I am sure they are not the best for quad cores, no air in my loop either have bleed and bleed the system.


----------



## pixie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
Core Temp and Pc probe, as far as I know the GT's are for anything, though I am sure they are not the best for quad cores, no air in my loop either have bleed and bleed the system.

GT's are all around good performers. only a few degrees off of the GTZ and Fuzion v2... not too bad on quads.

you say you get air sucking in when you turn it up all the way? the loop _should_ be closed. i.e. no air (or water) _should_ be able to get in *or* out. try to identify where this "leak" is coming from and get back to us because having your speed all the way down on that pump is REALLY hurting your flow rates which isn't doing anything for your temps.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
I hate to ask this because I sound like I don't believe you all but how many of these 3.9GHZ + Overclocks are actually prime stable? The reason i ask is my 940 won't go over 3.5 Prime Stable, but I can boot into and use windows up to 4.2GHZ.

I have tried everything from Higher volts to lowering Ram and NB speeds. I have rasied every voltage there is, it just isn't prime stable.

Well, I achieved 3.9ghz OCCT stable under three different configurations, two of which were rock solid (I consider rock solid to be 2 passes of 1 hour high priority OCCT, prime for 4 hours, and of course, a couple of hours of TF2!







). The last combination I used for 3.9ghz which was one hour OCCT stable, crashed the second time I did an OCCT stress test, so I did not consider it stable and did not post it up. I posted images of all my stable overclocks somewhere throughout the thread, and my best current one is in my sig. I always have the logs to post if anyone doubts them anyway







I prefer to use OCCT, since it discovers errors much faster, and it's generally considered that one hour of high priority OCCT = *at least* two-four hours prime stable. It's my personal preference, but I tend to not like posting suicide/CPU-Z valid only screenshots.

I understand the need for, and appreciate, those people who push the envelope and bench on suicide runs, it is important and shows the potential of a cpu, as what was once unstable may become stable through future bios updates etc, etc. Think about it this way, if people did not post them this thread would be a lot less interesting








You just have to rely on people being honest, and I see no reason to believe that anyone is lying in this thread. In either case, you can always rely on those who have posted evidence of it being prime/OCCT stable.

And it's always important to note that in reality, you can never get any system 100% stable. Sure you can eliminate the risk of an OC related system crash to near impossible levels, but you can never completely remove it. So in reality, what one person deems to be stable may not be satisfactory to another, and it's difficult to determine what exactly constitutes a 'stable' overclock









Anyway, I decided its about time I threw my hat back in the ring







I've been sitting on a broken cooling system for a month now, which is a joke. I was waiting for ultra kazes to become available again in Australia, however after a month of waiting I gave up. My Slipstreams arrived today, and I'm going to go out tomorrow and purchase the sandpaper for lapping my processor/heatsink. Combined with a new bios, northbridge and southbridge coolers, I'm pretty confident I will hit 4.0ghz. Probably will, but it's never a given. Hopefully if I'm lucky, I'll hit 4.1ghz stable on air, which to my knowledge has not been achieved yet. I'll video record any decent OC's to prove that it was done on air as well (probably going to set the minimum requirement to be 4.1-4.2ghz stable, IF that is possible).

With three days to test the heck out of my system, I'm taking suggestions for benchmarks, as I'm not sure what ones (if any) people would like to see. I'll do the standards such as 3Dmark06, 3Dmark Vantage and superPI. Let me know if there are any good benchmarks which I have not considered!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


I'm pretty confident I will hit 4.0ghz. Probably will, but it's never a given. Hopefully if I'm lucky, I'll hit 4.1ghz stable on air, which to my knowledge has not been achieved yet. I'll video record any decent OC's to prove that it was done on air as well (probably going to set the minimum requirement to be 4.1-4.2ghz stable, IF that is possible).

With three days to test the heck out of my system, I'm taking suggestions for benchmarks, as I'm not sure what ones (if any) people would like to see. I'll do the standards such as 3Dmark06, 3Dmark Vantage and superPI. Let me know if there are any good benchmarks which I have not considered!


4.2GHz has been done, but wasn't neither prime nor occt tested and I'd bet it wasn't stable, so indeed if you manage to get 4.1 stable it'd be a first.

For the benchs, I'd run a small Crysis Warhead bench test as well as the standards. 
If you're gonna toy with the FSB quite much, I'd also like a run of EVEREST's cache & mem benchmark to see if there's an actual difference, but that's just a personal wish.


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pixie*


GT's are all around good performers. only a few degrees off of the GTZ and Fuzion v2... not too bad on quads.

you say you get air sucking in when you turn it up all the way? the loop _should_ be closed. i.e. no air (or water) _should_ be able to get in *or* out. try to identify where this "leak" is coming from and get back to us because having your speed all the way down on that pump is REALLY hurting your flow rates which isn't doing anything for your temps.


There is no leak as far as I can tell, the system has been leak tested for well over 24 hours. From what I can tell there is a small pocket of air in the top of the res, and when the pump is turned all the way up it some how draws the air from there. I have the Magi Cool 240 res, which I am thinking is maybe too small for the loop. I could be wrong but that is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


4.2GHz has been done, but wasn't neither prime nor occt tested and I'd bet it wasn't stable, so indeed if you manage to get 4.1 stable it'd be a first.

For the benchs, I'd run a small Crysis Warhead bench test as well as the standards. 
If you're gonna toy with the FSB quite much, I'd also like a run of EVEREST's cache & mem benchmark to see if there's an actual difference, but that's just a personal wish.


Thanks for the suggestions! This might sound silly, but do you need to own a copy of crysis warhead to use the bench? Same as for everest, but if I recall you can use a trial version.

Would like to try these out, and as long as they are not too expensive, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Crysis Warhead Benchmark Tool can be found here at Guru3D

As for EVEREST Ultimate Edition, you can download the trial version on Lavalys' site by following this link

Crysis Warhead Benchmark Tool is free, and EVEREST Ultimate, well you've got a trial version with almost everything unlocked for you to test so








Personaly I ended up buying EVEREST at the end of my trial period because it gives me all the info I need about my comp that I need, and it's not that expensive in the end.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Crysis Warhead Benchmark Tool can be found here at Guru3D

As for EVEREST Ultimate Edition, you can download the trial version on Lavalys' site by following this link

Crysis Warhead Benchmark Tool is free, and EVEREST Ultimate, well you've got a trial version with almost everything unlocked for you to test so








Personaly I ended up buying EVEREST at the end of my trial period because it gives me all the info I need about my comp that I need, and it's not that expensive in the end.

Too bad you didnt ask for help with Everest about buying it. I could of helped you out with getting a key for it......Anyone else need help PM me


----------



## AIpha

Btw, I have a [email protected] (230x14) stable with a 1.35 vCore.(stock.)

I'll post some screenies+verification+benches of it later when I get home.


----------



## NCspecV81

I will be dicing with the phenom II 940 Saturday. I've already prepped the foxconn board and hopefully will be picking up some dryice today or early tomorrow.

For some of you lucky guys who can obtain below 0 temps, don't be scared of the 200+c degrees being reported. 255c = -1, 254c = -2c, etc. Unless you get speedfan and it will report the IHS accurately. Well about as accurate as software temps can be at below zero.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I will be dicing with the phenom II 940 Saturday. I've already prepped the foxconn board and hopefully will be picking up some dryice today or early tomorrow.

For some of you lucky guys who can obtain below 0 temps, don't be scared of the 200+c degrees being reported. 255c = -1, 254c = -2c, etc. Unless you get speedfan and it will report the IHS accurately. Well about as accurate as software temps can be at below zero.


I started to freak out when I saw cpu temp @ 253c+ with dice but then I opened OCCT and it showed all 4 cores @ 0c and looked at bios temp and that showed -60c+









I still have my board prepped in case I go for another run this weekend, good luck on your run..


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Thanks for the suggestions! This might sound silly, but do you need to own a copy of crysis warhead to use the bench? Same as for everest, but if I recall you can use a trial version.

Would like to try these out, and as long as they are not too expensive, I'll give it a shot!


I hope you get 4.1ghz stable. I had my cpu take the setting and was stable for 3 seconds at 4.1ghz.


----------



## ShimaHiro

What are you think?







Sorry i dont know so much good english
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/6295/adszoi1.jpg


----------



## gsk3rd

was having some fun.








3.0ghz on the NB!


----------



## AIpha

OR:
[email protected]










I'll post the stable test results when the OCCT thing finishes. I've already completed it once but idk where it saved it at...it didn't save it at the usual location so I'm guessing I accidentally deleted it or something.


----------



## FaceCannon

erm ugh wall for me


----------



## XenoMopH

@gsk3rd: Youre Nuts with that NB clock


----------



## HondaGuy

Here are my idles temps......


----------



## gsk3rd

yea I think I am down with trying to find my highest clock for now anyway. Water will take me to infinity and beyond. Can you say 2 4870x2 and a new water setup.


----------



## skywarp00

crazy ppl. Congrats to all who have achieved their goal oc.


----------



## The Llama

Throwing my hat in

3914 MHz

And even sitting at 1.6v My CPU temp is idling at 29C - 32C according to CoreTemp.

I've tried just about everything I can think of to get to 4+ but it won't even get me into windows.

Thanks to everyone in this thread... I wouldn't have got to 3.9 without reading all of your input.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Llama*


Throwing my hat in

3914 MHz

And even sitting at 1.6v My CPU temp is idling at 29C - 32C according to CoreTemp.

I've tried just about everything I can think of to get to 4+ but it won't even get me into windows.


The Llama, excellent job +1









How high did your temps get during full load tests with 1.6 votls?

Great job


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


The Llama, excellent job +1









How high did your temps get during full load tests with 1.6 votls?

Great job


Thanks!

Full load was 46C

And I just broke 21K for the first time in 3Dmark06


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Llama*


Thanks!

Full load was 46C

And I just broke 21K for the first time in 3Dmark06


The Llama, congrats on that









What kind of stress test did you run? That is a very impressive full load temp with 1.6volts.

Good luck


----------



## tweakboy

This is a great thread. Did yall see that one guy up top @ 3ghz ,,, good stuff, gl,


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
The Llama, congrats on that









What kind of stress test did you run? That is a very impressive full load temp with 1.6volts.

Good luck

That was prime95. It's a brand new WC setup, so I would imagine that's why the temps are doing ok... either that, or CoreTemp isn't very accurate. I've backed it off to 3.8 and it'll run Prime95 for over an hour, no problems (I needed to use the computer so I stopped it after an hour.) At 3.9 I only ran it for 7 tests on all cores before I stopped to mess around with 4GHz.

I've also backed it off to 1.55v. My idle is now up to 35C. I wonder if that's because I've been stressing it all day and everything in the loop is warm. I'll probably turn it off for a while and see what kind of temps I get with just day to day use tomorrow.


----------



## gsk3rd

man I cant wait for water?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

congrats to you guys having luck on your 4Ghz journey..so far still i'm still stuck in here..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


congrats to you guys having luck on your 4Ghz journey..so far still i'm still stuck in here..










Kairi_zeroblade, 3.9Ghz is still an excellent overclock. Out of curiosity, what settings are you running with your memory (frequency, timings, voltages)?

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@thinker
i underclocked the mems original was 1066 i went with 200







so OC wont hold me back i even loosened the timings thru Overdrive tool..i set it to 5-6-6-21..if i'm benching my mems can go over DDR2 1200 with 2.38volts..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
@thinker
i underclocked the mems original was 1066 i went with 200







so OC wont hold me back i even loosened the timings thru Overdrive tool..i set it to 5-6-6-21..if i'm benching my mems can go over DDR2 1200 with 2.38volts..









Kairi_zeroblade, sounds like the limit of your processor has been reached. Nonetheless great job on the overclock +1









Good luck


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Ok gang, my Asus M3A79T-Deluxe came in on Friday, I got my systems reconfigured over the weekend and just played around checking general stability, hopefully tonight, I can start pushing this 940 and see what she'll do on this better board.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dodger02WS6*


Ok gang, my Asus M3A79T-Deluxe came in on Friday, I got my systems reconfigured over the weekend and just played around checking general stability, hopefully tonight, I can start pushing this 940 and see what she'll do on this better board.



Good lucking on Overclocking that chip tonight, Update the BIOS to 703....


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Good lucking on Overclocking that chip tonight, Update the BIOS to 703....

What does the 703 do for better OC's? Just curious.


----------



## pixie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Llama*


What does the 703 do for better OC's? Just curious.


the 602 BIOS was out before the Phenom II's, so they couldn't exactly tune it for them. i don't know exactly what they did to make it work better, but every little bit helps.


----------



## The Llama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie* 
the 602 BIOS was out before the Phenom II's, so they couldn't exactly tune it for them. i don't know exactly what they did to make it work better, but every little bit helps.

Good to know. I'll give that a shot and see if 4.0 is possible tonight. Thanks.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys if my screen freezes on 4ghz and with 2 3870's Xfired with just a 750w PSU not even 80+ certified does it mean i have to get a new sturdy PSU??


----------



## vis213

take out one of the video cards and see if it still freezes


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

it still freezes man..but with a vga card like HD2400 is goes steady beyond 4Ghz..is this the time to buy one for me??


----------



## skywarp00

yes


----------



## richierich1212

noname power supply?


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Good lucking on Overclocking that chip tonight, Update the BIOS to 703....

Did that on Friday before I even dropped the 940 in, my media box has a X2 5000 B.E. in it so I just used it to boot it up and update from 604 to 703. Got a new problem however, the bracket that Thermalright said would allow me to mount my TRUE vert came in this afternoon, it however DOESN'T do what they said it would, there is no way to twist the TRUE 90 degrees without damaging the heatpipes, as a matter of fact I already damaged 1 on each side. I dropped the stock cooler back on it for now and I'll order a Noctua from NewEgg tomorrow, at least I KNOW it has a proven vert mount for AM2+ sockets.

As much as I loved this TRUE on my 775, I'm beginning to become disappointed with Thermalright.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


it still freezes man..but with a vga card like HD2400 is goes steady beyond 4Ghz..is this the time to buy one for me??


Kairi_zeroblade, your current power supply (HEC Zephyr 750w) has 60amps across the 12volt rail (720/12) which is plenty for two video cards. This power supply is also capable of providing quite a bit of wattage. Either the power supply isn't operating correctly or the quality of this particular unit is poor.

Have you verified that the rails (12v, 3.3v and 5v) are within specification? A great way to check would be with a multimeter. Here is a great guide that explains this process: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
940

-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
AMD PHENOM II STEPPINGS
HDZ940XCJ4DGI
CACVC AC 0850EPDW
9100902L80015

-Revision (check CPU-Z)
RB-C2

-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
3913.2mhz / 200mhz / x19.5

-CPU voltage
1.536

-CPU-NB voltage
1.100v (im not sure if this is the right one)

-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
1805mhz / ???

-HTT link speed and voltage
1806mhz / 1.2 (im not sure if this is the right one)

-motherboard used
ASUS M3A79-T

-motherboard BIOS revision
0703

-type of cooling
Air

I added my AMD overdrive screenie to hopefully help fill in the blanks, sorry, i am kind of new to this stuff.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
940

-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
AMD PHENOM II STEPPINGS
HDZ940XCJ4DGI
CACVC AC 0850EPDW
9100902L80015

-Revision (check CPU-Z)
RB-C2

-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
3913.2mhz / 200mhz / x19.5

-CPU voltage
1.536

-CPU-NB voltage
1.100v (im not sure if this is the right one)

-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
1805mhz / ???

-HTT link speed and voltage
1806mhz / 1.2 (im not sure if this is the right one)

-motherboard used
ASUS M3A79-T

-motherboard BIOS revision
0703

-type of cooling
Air

I added my AMD overdrive screenie to hopefully help fill in the blanks, sorry, i am kind of new to this stuff.


what did you use to test the stability?


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

ummm, about 32 runs of 3dmark06... Do i need to do something else, or post my 3dmark06 scores?

-edit, make that 34 runs now LOL


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


ummm, about 32 runs of 3dmark06... Do i need to do something else, or post my 3dmark06 scores?

-edit, make that 34 runs now LOL


BADFASTBUSA, have you had a chance to run any stability tests with Orthos or OCCT? Both of these applications are great for stress testing the processor and memory. I typically run OCCT for an hour on "High" and then a I run Orthos for about 8 to 9 hours at "Priority 9" with the "blend" test. This will definitely reveal any type of stability if it exists.

In most cases 3DMark06 is a great tool for testing a video card overclock. For processor and memory I would try the above applications.

Good luck


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

i did the prime95 thing for about 1.5hrs if that counts on blend (tests some of everything, lots of ram) setting, i was wondering if it was really doing anything though because all it done was several tests over and over and made my cpu run up to 53c and it just stayed there and kept doing the same thing so i thought it might have been bad or something because it never done anything else other than make my cpu temp run up to 53c and saying the same thing over and over but different #'s on each of the tests after every minute or so... I'm not exactly sure what orthos or occt is, and i really don't know what i am doing on this prime thing, i am just doing what my buddy told me to do and frankly it got really boring sitting and watching that thing keep saying test 1 test 2 test 3, and it not doing some cool video thing like 3dmark06 does. i just found out about prime not long ago from my buddy and he told me how to do it and what to set my settings in the bios on etc, but didn't tell me it was going to be this boring.

like i said, sorry for being such a noob.

Also, i'm not sure if this matters but i remember him telling me he got it to boot into windows at 4.0ghz his first try with the noctua push/pull hs if that helps.


----------



## thlnk3r

BADFASTBUSA, no problem buddy. It's best that you run Prime 95 for at least (in my opinion) 6 to 8 hours. Some other users may have their own opinion on how long to run stability tests. The above suggestion is what I typically recommend.

Orthos is very similar to Prime 95. I believe it runs under one instance but can stress all cores? Someone please correct me if I am wrong. OCCT typically runs for an hour. It's been said that 1 hour in OCCT is equal to several hours in Prime 95.

Having the temperatures go up during testing is completely normal. This is actually good. This will reveal any cooling issues you may have when running at full load. If your machine freezes/locks up during testing then we know your overclock isn't stable. The stability tests can be boring but are beneficial in the long run. I'd much rather know that the machine I am gaming on is stable.

Good luck


----------



## experimental

First post, new to overclocking. I've been experimenting with a new Phenom II in a Gigabyte MA-790X-DS4 motherboard with the stock cooler. No clue on stepping, sorry. 4 gigs g.skill DDR800 and a sapphire ati radeon 4870 1 gb. Testing OSes are XP 32 bit and Ubuntu linux 32 bit.

All my testing confirms the consensus wisdom you guys have worked out on the chip. Here's a summary, followed by some more details and observations:

1) 3.4 ghz (at least) is basically automatic on stock voltage with just multiplier increase.
2) 3.5 - 3.7 ghz is easily achievable on air with just a small overvoltage.
3) Getting past 3.7 depends on careful and intelligent adjustments based on your particular chip and hardware.

As a new overclocker without special equipment, I have been limiting myself to fairly conservative adjustment of the multiplier, cpu voltage, and cooling environment. For testing in windows, I have been using Prime95, OCCT, wprime, and gta IV. In linux, I have mostly used my own original (and primitive) benchmarks written in C, and a bit of lmbench. CPU-Z and Speedfan have been used for monitoring, although speedfan currently hard locks my system when launched on the 'scanning ISA bus' probe. As this is new behavior, I am slightly concerned.

Stock voltage OCing: adjusting only the multiplier on the cpu and leaving other settings 'auto' (which seems to result in purely default voltages and timings at the multipliers i have used) produces a system that is completely stable to 3.4ghz, and bootable/usable almost to 3.7. However, on stock voltage at 3.5ghz and above, prime95 is basically a 'reset button'. Linux is bootable and usable at higher multipliers than windows, most likely due to somewhat less efficient use of the CPU (temperatures under load are lower.) In a cool room running prime95 at 3.4ghz, core temp stays around 50c, with idle in the mid 30s.

Stabilizing to 3.7: getting stable at 3.7 (18.5x200) requires 0.075-0.100 extra voltage and a bit of extra care with cooling (antec 300 fans on high and a window open to let in some cool february air). Prime95 drives temps to 55-57c. Without enough voltage, linux can still boot even when windows fails. Again, the most likely reason is less efficient CPU usage.

I didn't make much of an attempt to push things any higher - with only the stock cooler and no previous experience experimenting with more advanced OCing techniques (changing base clock away from 200, underclocking memory, etc) I didnt think I was going to get very much further without being more experimental with my new machine than I wanted.

Reading this forum and experimenting with overclocking (for the first time in a LONG TIME of using computers) has been a lot of fun. Any questions or suggestions?


----------



## thlnk3r

Experimental, welcome to OCN









Thanks for posting. Very interesting read on your findings. Were you able to get any CPU-Z screenshots with your 3.7Ghz overclock? I'm bit curious about the other settings, mainly HT (hypertransport) and perhaps the memory sub-timings/frequency.

If you have time, please add your system specifications to your signature. In terms of hardware this will give us a better understanding on what you're running.

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kairi_zeroblade, your current power supply (HEC Zephyr 750w) has 60amps across the 12volt rail (720/12) which is plenty for two video cards. This power supply is also capable of providing quite a bit of wattage. Either the power supply isn't operating correctly or the quality of this particular unit is poor.

Have you verified that the rails (12v, 3.3v and 5v) are within specification? A great way to check would be with a multimeter. Here is a great guide that explains this process: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html.

Let us know

Good luck









quad rail 12v which has 19amps each..
3.3v supplies a hefty 30amps
5v supplies a 25amps

i already bought a Cougar 1000w PSU..







will try to burn this one later..


----------



## experimental

Thanks for the pointers, thlnk3r. Some information from the one CPU-Z screenshot I took during all the OC work:

Core Speed 3717.2 MHz
Multiplier x 18.5
Bus Speed 200.9 MHz
HT Link 1808.4 MHz

voltage was +0.075 for that screenshot, case temp 27c.

I haven't documented these OCs that carefully in general because they seemed to be exactly in line with all the previous findings and I haven't yet found the limits of my chip. Also, my stability testing was a bit more haphazard than the standard - I would judge an OC as stable if it could run prime95 and OCCT "as long as I felt like" (30 min or so was all I usually bothered) and let me play GTA IV and perform normal tasks. I'm pretty confident that the 3.6-3.7 ghz overclocks were "truly stable" though, and could have run prime95 indefinitely, based on the fact that temperatures reached stable equilibrium during the first 5 minutes of testing and held steady for the remaining 20+. Anytime I saw CPU temps that didnt seem to be leveling off around the mid 50s, I killed the tests and either lowered voltage or increased ambient cooling.

If this is actually an interesting setup/OC, I can collect some information more comprehensively if people are interested. By the way, I haven't seen many other reports of how linux performs under OC. As I mentioned, it seemed more fault-tolerant than windows at unstable OCs. The linux benchmarks I was using were probably less stressful than prime95 by a large margin, but linux could often boot with settings that resulted in unbootable windows.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
quad rail 12v which has 19amps each..
3.3v supplies a hefty 30amps
5v supplies a 25amps

i already bought a Cougar 1000w PSU..







will try to burn this one later..









Kairi_zeroblade, I hope the new addition fixes your video card issues. Just a side note, when figuring out the 12volt amperage you simply cannot just add up the all the rails. All you need to do is take the total wattage across the 12volt rails and divide it by 12.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *experimental* 
If this is actually an interesting setup/OC, I can collect some information more comprehensively if people are interested.

Experimental, I'm sure many other users in this thread would very much like that.

Have you had to make any adjustments to your memory or were most of those settings still left on AUTO?

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Got my PII 940 tonight... working on it slowly but it's power hungry. Wants 1.45v for 3.60 ghz.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Kairi_zeroblade, I hope the new addition fixes your video card issues. Just a side note, when figuring out the 12volt amperage you simply cannot just add up the all the rails. All you need to do is take the total wattage across the 12volt rails and divide it by 12.


ohh i see so the max wattage on the 12v rail divided by the number of rails??hmmm so by doing so..
720/4=180w across the 12v rails..hmm is it enough??

btw my issues were solved now the only mess i make now is that it just hangs up but it doesn't go off like it used to..


----------



## NCspecV81

Okay so I quit being lazy and got everything prepped... of course the current graphics solution will be replaced with 2 dressed in black x2's, and I should be doing this tomorrow. Will start off with Dice and will hopefully have some ln2 3d benches by the weekend'ish.


----------



## gsk3rd

NC please take some pics of your setup with the x2s in place.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

wow its the same board i am hugging right now..







what bios your using NC??is it the P06??


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
wow its the same board i am hugging right now..







what bios your using NC??is it the P06??

Yes sir! P06. Is there a new one out?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Yes sir! P06. Is there a new one out?

i already emailed them for a new one (hoping) for AM3 support feature and some compatibility issues as well..so far have the same batches you have and using this board can't go beyond 3.977Ghz so far..i tried raising voltages still won't work out clear for me..







any tip bro?? just want to hit 4Ghz..sig rig for more info..


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


i already emailed them for a new one (hoping) for AM3 support feature and some compatibility issues as well..so far have the same batches you have and using this board can't go beyond 3.977Ghz so far..i tried raising voltages still won't work out clear for me..







any tip bro?? just want to hit 4Ghz..sig rig for more info..










The only tip I can really provide for the phenom II that is the most worthwhile benefit to your overclock is: KEEP IT COLD AS HELL!


----------



## test tube

Seems like it's going along okay... Slight graphical artifacts, I dunno


----------



## experimental

OK, I just worked for a bit on recreating my earlier overclock. Since my original work, my graphics card and memory arrived, and I switched from 2x 1gb sticks to 2x2 gb sticks, with possibly different characteristics, and also upgraded to a 4870 graphics card, which raised my in-case temperature quite a bit. With the new memory, higher clocks require raising the ddr2 voltage a bit, but still within the rated range. With the higher case temperatures, I haven't gone for 3.7 prime stable again. Here's a screenshot of a 3.6ghz OC that was stable under all the tests I ran. (Sorry for not taking the time to do longer runs, too busy using my computer for real long-term testing.)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
ohh i see so the max wattage on the 12v rail divided by the number of rails??hmmm so by doing so..
720/4=180w across the 12v rails..hmm is it enough??

btw my issues were solved now the only mess i make now is that it just hangs up but it doesn't go off like it used to..









Kairi_zeroblade, according to the sticker on your power supply the wattage across your four 12volt rails is 720. Take that number and divide it by 12. That will give you the total 12volt amperge (720/12=60amps).

Are you still experiencing random lockups after the new PSU purchase?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Okay so I quit being lazy and got everything prepped... of course the current graphics solution will be replaced with 2 dressed in black x2's, and I should be doing this tomorrow. Will start off with Dice and will hopefully have some ln2 3d benches by the weekend'ish.

NCspecV81, wow really looking forward to these LN2 benchies. The above image alone looks sweet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Seems like it's going along okay... Slight graphical artifacts, I dunno

Test tube, core temps look about right for full load. What type of airflow do you have in your raidmax case? What kind of graphical artifacts are you receiving? Does this occur during gaming or within Windows?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *experimental* 
With the higher case temperatures, I haven't gone for 3.7 prime stable again. Here's a screenshot of a 3.6ghz OC that was stable under all the tests I ran.

Experimental, looking good. Congrats on the new memory and video card purchase. Try adjusting your tRC so that it's 20 instead of 24. The sum of tRP and tRAS should equal the value of tRC(from what I've been told). This is of course assuming your sub-timings are 5-5-5-15.

Good luck guys


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:

Kairi_zeroblade, according to the sticker on your power supply the wattage across your four 12volt rails is 720. Take that number and divide it by 12. That will give you the total 12volt amperge (720/12=60amps).

Are you still experiencing random lockups after the new PSU purchase?
it just locks up but it never turns off now..







darn..have i made a mistake somewhere or this is just my limit??i was happy when it doesn't turn off by itself now but it now locks up on me..







i'm gonna go nuts..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The only tip I can really provide for the phenom II that is the most worthwhile benefit to your overclock is: KEEP IT COLD AS HELL!

ohh i see..i have seen you OC at only 1.4v with 4Ghz+ wow that must be really COLD as hell..









a silly question..is it really cold in hell..


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The only tip I can really provide for the phenom II that is the most worthwhile benefit to your overclock is: KEEP IT COLD AS HELL!


when I build my water setup.....im going to use LN2 instead of water





































j/k.


----------



## Drin

Well, I finally got my cooling getup redone for the most part. Did not turn out quite as good as I hoped, but it was still an improvement and I think it'll pay off.

Spent the last day agonisingly close to 4.0ghz stable, and if my current test pulls through (10 minutes remaining as I post this, I'm posting from my other rig) it'll at least be 1 hr OCCT stable. Further testing would be needed of course, but seeing as I've worked it down from crashing in the first 1 minute to almost finishing, its nowhere near suicide.

I'll make sure to post benchies and whatnot if I do reach it, fingers crossed!









*Edit: Error in the last 3 minutes of actual testing (7 minutes left). Argh. * That said, hopefully a voltage nudge will help things out...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Tssk Tssk. Power of positive thinking Drin. You *WILL* break 4GHz, and then post us some screenies


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Test tube, core temps look about right for full load. What type of airflow do you have in your raidmax case? What kind of graphical artifacts are you receiving? Does this occur during gaming or within Windows?


I have 3 80mm fans, two 120mm fans on the heatsink, one 120mm in the front, and a 140mm fan on the corsair pasu.

The artifacts are just missing graphical details in windows, though I only seemed to be getting them before and it's stable now (constant crashing from playing with OCs seems to make windows weird sometimes).


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Tssk Tssk. Power of positive thinking Drin. You *WILL* break 4GHz, and then post us some screenies









Hahaha, thanks man







Even if I don't get it stable, I can always just bench with it. It's definitely stable enough for that, although I suppose it might not be accurate in some manner (it'd probably crash the os anyway if this happened).

Things are looking a bit iffy on this end however - my board/board bios is bugged, and anything above 1.61 vcore will not even post regardless of temperatures. Which is a pity, because I have a lot of headroom. It also means my computer won't boot into windows past 4.15ghz, because my temps my temps are not low enough to allow that frequency with a vcore below 1.61v.

The good news however, is that if I do get it 4.0ghz stable, it would be a 24/7 clock in winter, and with a few more cooling additions, probably 24/7 all year round (with the AC on if it it is a really hot day). In either case, there's a few more tricks I've got left to try and make it stable I believe - when its crashing, its not crashing the os, but OCCT is constantly reporting an error on the same core which must be weaker.

Well I guess I've got one more day to try and work it out, so I better get to it. Best of luck to everyone else and their oc's!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


it just locks up but it never turns off now..







darn..have i made a mistake somewhere or this is just my limit??i was happy when it doesn't turn off by itself now but it now locks up on me..







i'm gonna go nuts..


Kairi_zeroblade, is it possible that your overclock isn't completely stable? I'd recommend testing for at least 8-9 hours with Prime95/Orthos. If the overclock is not completely stable then that might explain why you keep experiencing random lockups.

Good luck buddy


----------



## test tube

Stable: 3.4ghz VID 1.35 temp=54avg load
Testing, appears stable: 3.6ghz VID 1.45 temp=58avg load

benching with counterstrike: source:

@ 4x3.4ghz: 213fps
@ 4x3.4ghz, 2.2ghz HT, 2.2ghz NB: 211fps
@ 4x3.4ghz, 2.6ghz HT, 2.6ghz NB: fail
@ 2x3.8ghz and 2x800mhz (using Overdrive, first two cores): 156fps
@ 2x3.8ghz and 2x800mhz (using Overdrive, last two cores): 171fps
@ 4x800mhz: 105fps

The last one is pretty remarkable, the game is totally playable even with the processor cranked down to 800mhz.
It appears that CS:S utilizes CPU multithreading effectively, more than one might expect for such an old engine.


----------



## supernova7

4.0GHz doesn't even seem remotely possible on air or anything for that matter, mine won't OC that high, and it's running really cool.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

ok, i couldn't figure out how to get 3.9ghz more than 30min through occt, so i gave up and lowered it to 3.7ghz... Here is my screenshot from occt, maybe this will be good enough to get me on the list and i can keep trying for higher.

-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
940

-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
AMD PHENOM II STEPPINGS
HDZ940XCJ4DGI
CACVC AC 0850EPDW
9100902L80015

-Revision (check CPU-Z)
RB-C2

-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
3713.2mhz / 200mhz / x18.5

-CPU voltage
1.50

-CPU-NB voltage
1.100v (im not sure if this is the right one)

-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
1805mhz / ???

-HTT link speed and voltage
1806mhz / 1.2 (im not sure if this is the right one)

-motherboard used
ASUS M3A79-T

-motherboard BIOS revision
0703

-type of cooling
Air


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

the rest...


----------



## porschedrifter

Hey guys check this out!

http://www.overclock.net/other-softw...tates-now.html


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 
Hey guys check this out!

http://www.overclock.net/other-softw...tates-now.html

Doesn't AOD already do this?


----------



## test tube

4x3500mhz @ 1.4v

Stable as can be, this is where I think I'll leave it! Temperature maxing out at 58C after over an hour of loading with small FFTs -- 4 degrees to max but I'm not too worried, it seems happy.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kairi_zeroblade, is it possible that your overclock isn't completely stable? I'd recommend testing for at least 8-9 hours with Prime95/Orthos. If the overclock is not completely stable then that might explain why you keep experiencing random lockups.

Good luck buddy









yep was just doing a stablity test but after 30 mins+ it locks up..lolz i don't know exactly why??i have very loose timings and low mem frequency..


----------



## supernova7

Yea anything above 3.8GHz cant be stable for more than 30 mins, it just locks up right before windows even loads. So much for "unlocked" multiplier, I can get much higher if it wasn't so unstable but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## porschedrifter

I would never install AOD in on my computer.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 
I would never install AOD in on my computer.

Why not. Some people have seen higher overclocking+stability over the bios when using AOD.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

did i make the cut to get on the list?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


did i make the cut to get on the list?


Probably yes. The OP has not updated the list however for about 2 weeks.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supernova7* 
Yea anything above 3.8GHz cant be stable for more than 30 mins, it just locks up right before windows even loads. So much for "unlocked" multiplier, I can get much higher if it wasn't so unstable but I guess you get what you pay for.

i somehow agree to that but just want to "hit" 4ghz..







not completely bench under those clocks with my current climate situation..


----------



## robbo2

This seems to be about the best I can squeeze out of this system. My board lets me down still


----------



## reficul

I have a M3A79-t deluxe, Phenom 2 x4 940 (stock cooling), Corsair dominator w/3 fan block cooler, velociraptor 300GB Sata, Nvidia Geforce 6200 PCI (since this board has no onboard graphics I threw this in there just for basic display until i get my Radeon 4870), the case I have is the coolermaster HAF 932 with a Coolermaster 700w Ultimate PSU, and I am running Vista Ultimate 64bit OS.

I am having a cpu overheating problem attemping 3.6Ghz @ 1.425v on the core. Its so close to passing the standard OCCT stress test. It has failed at 25 mins into it. Temps get too high. Per Core temps of 66C max. TMPIN0 reaches 60C...

I have messed with all the voltages across the board, DDR speeds, and maxed out cpu voltage to 1.425. This is as close as I can get to 3.6Ghz but it fails OCCT test 25 mins into it. Anyway I could loose some of this heat anywhere?? lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517661


----------



## test tube

You need aftermarket cooling to reach 3.6... I can barely do it with a mugen with 2 120mm fans.


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


-CPU-NB voltage
1.100v (im not sure if this is the right one)


It's 1.25v on my board, I can't get any stable at stock if I put it below that.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supernova7*


Yea anything above 3.8GHz cant be stable for more than 30 mins, it just locks up right before windows even loads. So much for "unlocked" multiplier, I can get much higher if it wasn't so unstable but I guess you get what you pay for.


you give up way to fast. what are your settings?


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
You need aftermarket cooling to reach 3.6... I can barely do it with a mugen with 2 120mm fans.

After market cooling will make that much of a difference?


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
After market cooling will make that much of a difference?

Yes... A Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer, Ultra-120, HDT1284/1284 will all drop your load temps at least 5 degrees C in my experience, usually more.


----------



## HondaGuy

Here is what you need....After market cooler

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product...&productID=571


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Here is what you need....After market cooler

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product...&productID=571

Thats an extreme air cooler lol

For that price, its better to get a water cooler for a little bit more.

An update on my system.
My gigabyte ma790gp-ds4h board had to be rma because the booting is driving me NUTS!!!! It was taking 3-5 mins to even post at stock speed. When I first had the board last month it took about a minute to post. The time it takes kept going longer and longer. So now I have a DFI DK 790fxb-m2rsh which is excellent








Though im kinda stuck at 3.7 ghz, only because if im running back at 3.914 my load temp is 60c!!!.
Im using the supplied grease that came with the xigmatek, since I ran out of ocz freeze.
But once I get a tube, I will try getting to 4ghz again


----------



## arekieh

add 720's and 710's plz







?


----------



## Gen

Just got 3.6GHz out of mine, the highest I've been able to get yet. I took advantage of forgeting to turn on the heater last night and had a room temp of 15C(~60F). it required 1.5V to get it though, wish I had a bit better chip...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517780










NB was at 2600MHz, memory at stock 5-5-5-15 1066MHz.


----------



## reficul

lol, I was thinking about connecting my Airconditioner with my vaccuum cleaner hoses to blast my heatsink with fresh cool air just to get my 3.6. This stock cooler just wont do it


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
lol, I was thinking about connecting my Airconditioner with my vaccuum cleaner hoses to blast my heatsink with fresh cool air just to get my 3.6. This stock cooler just wont do it









just buy a Xigmatek HDT-S1283


----------



## RotaryKnight

a xigmatek s1283 is around 40 with a 10 mail inb rebate on newegg, or you can get the dark knight version.


----------



## ShimaHiro

Hello What are you thig? this is good?

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8343/56276143.jpg


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShimaHiro* 
Hello What are you thig? this is good?

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/8343/56276143.jpg

That is a very nice overclock.

Have you tried for 4GHz yet?


----------



## bdurkin76

will the xigmatek work alot better then my zalman 9700


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bdurkin76*


will the xigmatek work alot better then my zalman 9700


For a quad, yes, a lot better.


----------



## ShimaHiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


That is a very nice overclock.

Have you tried for 4GHz yet?


not yet







need wather cooler for 4ghz


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Here is what you need....After market cooler

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product...&productID=571


LOL...This cooler won't even keep a 940 cool enough. It's a rebranded version of:
MACS Triumph MA7130-A: http://www.casetek-europe.com/cpu_cooler/ma-7130a-s.htm
Vigor Monsoon 2: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...er,1565-2.html

I bought the MACS version for just â‚¬17,- just to try it out and to c what it got.....and to take it apart when I'm done playing with it and use the tec for sumfn else.

It's ok for dualcores, but for a P2 x4 it's better to use the latest cpu coolers like the TRUE or Z600 or Xigmatek....Less power consumption, same or bette results









@ShimaHiro...Nice OC!! especially on 1.48V rep1+


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


yep was just doing a stablity test but after 30 mins+ it locks up..lolz i don't know exactly why??i have very loose timings and low mem frequency..


Kairi_zeroblade, is this with the 3.4Ghz OC (cpu-z link in your signature)? If that is the case then your memory is 186Mhz overclocked. Stock is 400Mhz, according to the CPU-Z screen shot you are running that memory at 586MHz. This could be one of the reasons why you aren't able to push any further. Try lowering the divider. There should be a few options for 400/533/667/800. Give 533 a try. That should give you some more head room.

Let us know if that helps

Good luck


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

would someone please do some updating?


----------



## reficul

I turned off the heat in this room and was able to finish a 1 hour OCCT finally at 3.605Ghz-1.425v-stock cooling. Core temps did not exceed 62C. Here is a snapshot. Tell me if there is anything I am missing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518470


----------



## RotaryKnight

I would be careful of temps going above 56-57c on a stock cooler lol. The ph2 from what I read cannot really handle anything more then 60c.


----------



## reficul

Are you talking about TMPIN0, according to HW monitor mine maxed at 57C or individual core temps? My individuals maxed at 62C, I have seen them up to 66C before =/


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reficul*


I turned off the heat in this room and was able to finish a 1 hour OCCT finally at 3.605Ghz-1.425v-stock cooling. Core temps did not exceed 62C. Here is a snapshot. Tell me if there is anything I am missing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518470


Reficul, great job on the overclock especially on stock cooling +1

I'm assuming you have most of the fans running in your Coolermaster HAF case? I would suggest increasing/adjusting the airflow in your case to see if that helps but the HAF case is already fully loaded









Good luck


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reficul*


Are you talking about TMPIN0, according to HW monitor mine maxed at 57C or individual core temps? My individuals maxed at 62C, I have seen them up to 66C before =/


The Tmax is specified by AMD to be 62C. If any of your readings say that I would back down on your OC.


----------



## gsk3rd

The Tmax is 62c but for some of us we have realized that some of the steppings the Tmax to be 52c. Like mine. My chip has not seen 53c or higher and has been proven by a few people.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i'm really having badluck now..i just switched cards and i got screwed..lolz..


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Reficul, great job on the overclock especially on stock cooling +1

I'm assuming you have most of the fans running in your Coolermaster HAF case? I would suggest increasing/adjusting the airflow in your case to see if that helps but the HAF case is already fully loaded









Good luck


Thank you! All case fans are working properly. I love this case! Lotsa room. I am still wondering which temperature I need to keep an eye on for Tmax, the TEMPIN0 temp or the 4 seperate core temps... "Core 0,1,2,3"?? I have seen my core temps reach 66C before crashing which brought my TEMPIN0 to 60C. I have been watching my TEMPIN0 temp as a guage to keep from reaching this Tmax of 62C. It has been more accurate as far as reboots and BSOD's. Is this correct or should I be watching the core temps? BTW this is a lot of fun!

Until I can buy an after market cooler, I wanted go as far as I could. I really dont want to damage anything.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reficul*


Thank you! All case fans are working properly. I love this case! Lotsa room. I am still wondering which temperature I need to keep an eye on for Tmax, the TEMPIN0 temp or the 4 seperate core temps... "Core 0,1,2,3"?? I have seen my core temps reach 66C before crashing which brought my TEMPIN0 to 60C. I have been watching my TEMPIN0 temp as a guage to keep from reaching this Tmax of 62C. It has been more accurate as far as reboots and BSOD's. Is this correct or should I be watching the core temps? BTW this is a lot of fun!

Until I can buy an after market cooler, I wanted go as far as I could. I really dont want to damage anything.


Reficul, I believe TEMPIN0 is at the IHS (integrated head spreader) level. Keep any eye on your core temps. Those are typically the most important. What are they currently at (Idle/Load)?

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@thinker
my IHS temp is 35 and my core temps go like hell 40+ always..which one is more to be precise??


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


@thinker
my IHS temp is 35 and my core temps go like hell 40+ always..which one is more to be precise??


Kairi_zeroblade, I typically always follow what is display under "core" temp. My CPU temp according to Everest is always 8-9C lower then the core temp (cpu diode).

Hope that helps


----------



## oneluvballer21

EVERYONE PLEASE READ:

I've come to the conclusion that I can't do this thread justice in keeping it up to date by myself. I don't have a lot of time to get online as is these days, and when I do I have more pressing matters to take care of. I'm asking for a volunteer to help me update the database and help keep it updated... someone who already knows whats going on with all of this, knows they will have the extra time to help with the updates, and sincerely wants to help the community by helping the database grow.

I would simply email you the .xls file I already have (or I can save it to whatever format fits your spreadsheet program; I use OpenOffice for all my Word/Excel/etc programs), and you would start updating the database from the post I left off one, which is seriously a little past half way back (post #772). You update as often as is feasible, email me the updated file, and I insert it into the first post the next time I get online and such. I really want to keep this thing going, I just simply can't do it by myself. PM me or email me at [email protected] (preferred; I check this more often than my OCN inbox) if you think you're fit to take on the job. And I'll give you your proper recognition in the first post for your help in "co-moderating" the thread. Hopefully someone can help me out here...

Peter

And I apologize for dropping the ball on this one! I really wanted to keep our PhII thread going as one of the top databases online for such information, and hopefully we can get it back to being just that!

Also, on a personal rig note, I'm about to get my RMA'd board back (hopefully tomorrow), when I can try and get my rig back up and running, and then join everyone else in the awesome OC's!! Also, I purchased a 7750 BE chip along with a Gigabyte MA780G-UD3H board to make into my backup gaming rig (w/ a 9800 GTX and a 9500GT PhysX card), AND, most importantly... I got my two GTX 295 cards from EVGA, which will be housed in my PhII rig once I get it all put back together! I'm hoping for a top AMD 3DMark score, or close to it...


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Reficul, I believe TEMPIN0 is at the IHS (integrated head spreader) level. Keep any eye on your core temps. Those are typically the most important. What are they currently at (Idle/Load)?

Good luck


My 0,1,2,3 core temps idle at 37C-40C at this OC and full load is 57C-62C(max)
this was while I ran OCCT stability test for an hour.


----------



## thlnk3r

Oneluvballer21, check your PM's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
My 0,1,2,3 core temps idle at 37C-40C at this OC and full load is 57C-62C(max)
this was while I ran OCCT stability test for an hour.

Reficul, those temperatures are looking pretty good especially for stock cooling. If and when you do, a aftermarket cooler should drop your full load temps a few degrees.

Good luck


----------



## reficul

Quote:

-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling
- Phenom II X4 940BE
- CACVC AC 0851 CPIW
- RB-C2
- 3605mhz 206 x17.5
- 1.425v
- 1.175
- [email protected]
- [email protected]
- Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
- Bios 0703
- Ajigo MF091 (stock)


----------



## megamatt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519287

there's my cpu-z validation. it's cooled by an arctic freezer pro 64, idle 29C. 52C load.








1.44V


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@thinker
nope with my sig rig..







phenom2 OC..argggghhh..gives me a lot of headaches and makes me miss my bed so much..


----------



## supernova7

you can add mine to the list: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519233


----------



## BigDirty

just reached 4.0, not quite prime95 stable but managed a 3dmark06 run[


----------



## Aviduser

Heres mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519411

stable in prime95 at 12hrs, seems like everyone else needs a bit more voltage. Either I'm really lucky or I gotta run some more stability tests.

Cpu is at 50c under load, Cores are 60c, on stock lapped cooler with a 120mm fan blowing across the heatsinks.


----------



## thlnk3r

Wow some great overclocks. Good job guys









Hopefully Oneluvballer21 shows up soon so we can update the roster!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

so far sweet 3.977Ghz for me..







crap its hot in here..i need to take my clothes of as well..







LOL


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


so far sweet 3.977Ghz for me..







crap its hot in here..i need to take my clothes of as well..







LOL


Kairi_zeroblade, you just took overclocking to the next level









What settings are you currently sitting at? Have you started your stability testing yet?

Good luck


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDirty*


just reached 4.0, not quite prime95 stable but managed a 3dmark06 run[




what settings? i cant get mine to boot anything over 3.7 with 64bit vista please help!!


----------



## BigDirty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


what settings? i cant get mine to boot anything over 3.7 with 64bit vista please help!!


Mem Voltage 2.1
NB chip voltage 1.48
cpu-NB multi 13x
cpu-NB voltage 1.4875
cpu voltage 1.537
cpu multi 20x
cpu freq 200
pci clock 100
5,5,5,17,2T ganged enabled

wasnt prime95 stabe at these settings. just enough for the 3dmark06 run i guess.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigDirty*


Mem Voltage 2.1
NB chip voltage 1.48
cpu-NB multi 13x
cpu-NB voltage 1.4875
cpu voltage 1.537
cpu multi 20x
cpu freq 200
pci clock 100
5,5,5,17,2T ganged enabled

wasnt prime95 stabe at these settings. just enough for the 3dmark06 run i guess.


Nah won't even boot at those settings with a 19x multi







thanks anyways


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, you just took overclocking to the next level









What settings are you currently sitting at? Have you started your stability testing yet?

Good luck


hehehe same old settings i really can't budge through that..just 30mhz more..lolz..it makes me wanna cry..


----------



## megamatt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519594

Messed with it a bit more, won't boot with anything more :S
it's on 1.44v core


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Nah won't even boot at those settings with a 19x multi







thanks anyways


Quote:


Originally Posted by *megamatt* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519594

Messed with it a bit more, won't boot with anything more :S
it's on 1.44v core


Robbo2 and Megamatt, try lowering your memory divider. Both of you guys have your memory overclocked and this may be preventing you from overclocking any further. Make sure it's running at or below 400Mhz. Also make sure you have the factory timings correctly entered. I'd suggest playing with the memory frequency and timings after you have successfully found the limit of your processor.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Wow some great overclocks. Good job guys









Hopefully Oneluvballer21 shows up soon so we can update the roster!

Oneluvballer21 mailed me the roster. I came untill post 1011 page 102. So I sure have alot of posts to go.

Could everyone when posting their OC, please post ALL information? I'm missing quite alot of info on OC's.

Provide:
-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling

Also note: Post a screenshot of your CPU-Z data with both the CPU and Memory tabs viewable... AND a pic of the system beeing STABLE bij using AOD, OCCT, Prime...
An cpu-z valid OC of 4.1 doesn't mean it's stable...

These are the things needed to add you to the list. If there's too few info you will not be added.
Are you not on the list yet when we're up to date, just let us know


----------



## thlnk3r

XenoMopH, awesome!

Thanks for keeping the roster updated.


----------



## megamatt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519800
Cooled on arctic freezer pro 64, idle at 29C 1.44vcore, haven't seen it go above 52C.

I had it at 3913mhz but at 1.552v and the temperatures were a lot higher, 38C idle.


----------



## Pao

So has there been any sort of conclusion that these may go a bit higher on 32bit as opposed to 64bit OS?


----------



## reficul

Ok so I took off my amd stock fan and added a 120mm speed adjusted fan from my old comp and literally tied it to my stock cooler HS with bread twist ties. Cranked up the Rpm's to 3900 and began to OC. I am happy to have finally stabilized 3.755Ghz.







Out of 12 attempts I came up with my new high. What a blast!


----------



## reficul

Quote:

Provide:
-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling
- Phenom II X4 940BE
- CACVC AC 0851 CPIW
- RB-C2
- 3755mhz 203 x18.5
- 1.5125v
- 1.175v
- [email protected]
- [email protected]
- Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
- Bios 0703
- Ajigo MF091 (stock) modified fan 120mm


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *megamatt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519800 
Cooled on arctic freezer pro 64, idle at 29C 1.44vcore, haven't seen it go above 52C.

I had it at 3913mhz but at 1.552v and the temperatures were a lot higher, 38C idle.


Megamatt, looks great. See my post above about your memory frequency.

Are you completely stable with the 3816Mhz overclock? A quick test in OCCT for one hour would give you a nice gauge of stability. I would then start with a Prime 95/Orthos test over night. What is your room ambient temperatures?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reficul*


I am happy to have finally stabilized 3.755Ghz.







Out of 12 attempts I came up with my new high. What a blast!


Reficul, congrats buddy









Good luck guys


----------



## XenoMopH

Only 9 pages left to check !! Been busy for quite some time now.
I did not put every OC posted in the list. Some OC's were updates or fresh OC's without any information other than a cpu-z validation ss...

So if u really want to get into the list, post the things I meantioned a few posts back









I'm going to bed now, it's 01:30 AM here, been reading and updating for 2.5hrs...it's time to give my eyes some rest


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

damn..why is this sooooo wrong..i've been benching using this at 3.5Ghz stock volts with my sig rig card and results came in..i tried a higher clock which is 3.8+Ghz with 1.47v and results came in as well..my amzement was there were no significant raise in scores on both..so i went to the details..my CPU score for both OC's are just the same..5267..it won't bulge..i was deciding to throw away this card it seems my 2x3870's are better performers than this one..

i went all way to 4Ghz last night after a few minutes boom it crashed on me..BSOD with "IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN OR EQUAL" and USBOHCI.sys error...oh crap..







been really disappointed so far..not getting good results with almost a month research and crap stuff..







arrrrgggghhhhh..


----------



## supernova7

Been running for about a half an hour on 4.0GHz using air cooling: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519980

Running at 31C idle


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
damn..why is this sooooo wrong..i've been benching using this at 3.5Ghz stock volts with my sig rig card and results came in..i tried a higher clock which is 3.8+Ghz with 1.47v and results came in as well..my amzement was there were no significant raise in scores on both..so i went to the details..my CPU score for both OC's are just the same..5267..it won't bulge..i was deciding to throw away this card it seems my 2x3870's are better performers than this one..

i went all way to 4Ghz last night after a few minutes boom it crashed on me..BSOD with "IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN OR EQUAL" and USBOHCI.sys error...oh crap..







been really disappointed so far..not getting good results with almost a month research and crap stuff..







arrrrgggghhhhh..


Please send 4850 x 2 my way


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
damn..why is this sooooo wrong..i've been benching using this at 3.5Ghz stock volts with my sig rig card and results came in..i tried a higher clock which is 3.8+Ghz with 1.47v and results came in as well..my amzement was there were no significant raise in scores on both..so i went to the details..my CPU score for both OC's are just the same..5267..it won't bulge..i was deciding to throw away this card it seems my 2x3870's are better performers than this one..

i went all way to 4Ghz last night after a few minutes boom it crashed on me..BSOD with "IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN OR EQUAL" and USBOHCI.sys error...oh crap..







been really disappointed so far..not getting good results with almost a month research and crap stuff..







arrrrgggghhhhh..

Kairi_zeroblade, sorry if I missed this but are you referring to your 3DMark06 scores?

In regards to your 4Ghz OC, one can only go so far until the limit of the processor has been reached. Your 3.8Ghz OC is still a great accomplishment. Even if others are able to get 4Ghz stable, that doesn't mean you'll be able to get the same thing. Nothing is guaranteed when it comes to overclocking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supernova7* 
Been running for about a half an hour on 4.0GHz using air cooling: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519980

Running at 31C idle

Supernova, very nicely done. What kind of stability tests have you done so far? How much Vcore are you running?

Good luck guys


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Robbo2 and Megamatt, try lowering your memory divider. Both of you guys have your memory overclocked and this may be preventing you from overclocking any further. Make sure it's running at or below 400Mhz. Also make sure you have the factory timings correctly entered. I'd suggest playing with the memory frequency and timings after you have successfully found the limit of your processor.

Let us know

Good luck


Thanks for the advice but I have tried that an 3.7 is still the limit


----------



## XenoMopH

Finally, I have updated the database and we're up to date.
It could be that some of you are not listed, that's cuz you are not stable or there is just not enough info.

I will send the file to OneLuvBaller21 and he will udpdate the front page


----------



## megamatt

Even if i set my ram in the bios to ddr400, 800mhz effective i don't get a better overclock, if i anything it's worse. i also noticed i can get to 3.85ghz on 1.44vcore, yet the minute i try go over that it suddenly needs like 1.55v. yet i've only ever had it boot into windows at 3.9ghz once and it wasn't stable, i don't think the extra heat is worth it. i might just leave it at 3816mhz, as it sits cold at 29c. and it's OCCT stable


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kairi_zeroblade, sorry if I missed this but are you referring to your 3DMark06 scores?

In regards to your 4Ghz OC, one can only go so far until the limit of the processor has been reached. Your 3.8Ghz OC is still a great accomplishment. Even if others are able to get 4Ghz stable, that doesn't mean you'll be able to get the same thing. Nothing is guaranteed when it comes to overclocking.

Supernova, very nicely done. What kind of stability tests have you done so far? How much Vcore are you running?

Good luck guys

yup i know that but its frustrating when i see bad results after hours of tweaking gone on mid air..








one more thing whats the best OCing OS you can recommend..arrggg..:swearing:

so far the top OC i can get is still 3.977Ghz..my 4Ghz attempts were all futile..

@honda
arrrgghhh..i will do my best to tweak this one out...







though attempts so far remain futile..


----------



## HondaGuy

If you can get a copy of 32 bit windows. you can OC better
You can still send that GPU my way....lol


----------



## thlnk3r

XenoMopH, thank you for keeping the roster up to date









Quote:


Originally Posted by *megamatt* 
Even if i set my ram in the bios to ddr400, 800mhz effective i don't get a better overclock, if i anything it's worse.

Megamatt, have you tried a lower divider so that you're not running at 1:1? The reason I ask is because when the reference clock speed is increased the memory frequency speed will also goes up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
one more thing whats the best OCing OS you can recommend.

Kairi_zeroblade, I haven't tried overclocking on another operating system so I can't really give you a definite answer on that. I personally still use XP 32-bit. Why fix it if isn't broken









Good luck


----------



## Sparhawk

Just bought a PII 940 Black and a OCZ Vendetta II. So far it is working out well, relatively low temps, but I think I might re-mount the cooler to make sure the thermal paste is applied correctly.

At the moment I've got:
240MHz ref clock
x 15 = 3600MHz at 1.41Vcore (53C Linpack load)
NB 2160MHz

I'm waiting on MSI to release a good BIOS, currently I'm using the latest beta of their upcoming 1.7 release and I'm having some issues:
-memory timings aren't represented correctly in BIOS 4-5-4-11-24 shows up as 4-5-4-13-24 in BIOS
-Vcore can't be set in the BIOS and I must set it using AMD Overdrive.
-Probably more issues that I'm not noticing.

Hopefully they release a new BIOS soon because I would really like to push this thing.


----------



## supernova7

4.0GHz doesn't seem to be stable much really, I had it stable for about an hour or so and everything started closing and boom system crash. I'll try to up my Vcore but I can't do it in my bios for some reason, I guess there is no option, I'll try on AMD Overdrive.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supernova7*


4.0GHz doesn't seem to be stable much really, I had it stable for about an hour or so and everything started closing and boom system crash. I'll try to up my Vcore but I can't do it in my bios for some reason, I guess there is no option, I'll try on AMD Overdrive.


Supernova7, for the Asus M3A78-EM the voltage menu is under _Advanced_->_JumperFree Configuration_. Look for "Processor Voltage". This is located in your manual on page 73 (Section 2-21).

Hope that helps


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Hey quick question, Is this thread also for The x3's and 800 x4 series processors?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXkeyboardkowboyXx* 
Hey quick question, Is this thread also for The x3's and 800 x4 series processors?

xXkeyboardkowboyXx, you may want to double check with XenoMopH but I believe this thread is for "Phenom II" processors. Since the 800 series falls under that category I don't see it being a problem.

Good luck


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
xXkeyboardkowboyXx, you may want to double check with XenoMopH but I believe this thread is for "Phenom II" processors. Since the 800 series falls under that category I don't see it being a problem.

Good luck









I would like to think that he would include these, but haven't seen any added to the database. And was thinking of making another Database that includes these, but didn't want to steal any thunder.


----------



## XenoMopH

Yeah, why not add it







It's a PenomII right







I see no reason not to....


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HondaGuy*


If you can get a copy of 32 bit windows. you can OC better
You can still send that GPU my way....lol




i already done downgrading to XP32bit edition..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, I haven't tried overclocking on another operating system so I can't really give you a definite answer on that. I personally still use XP 32-bit. Why fix it if isn't broken









Good luck


i missed something does SP3 of windows XP32bit has something to do with this??


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


i missed something does SP3 of windows XP32bit has something to do with this??


Kairi_zeroblade, very good question. I haven't installed Service Pack 3 since it's release so I can't tell you from experience if it has interfered with my overclock or not. Check out the first page with the roster, there are few users still running XP 32-bit. Perhaps you could send them a PM with questions.

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

later tonight i will try once more..got my other 2x1gb sticks of Team Xtreem(D9GMH micron)







for a 4gb run..


----------



## oneluvballer21

Database has been updated! XenoMoph did all the dirty work, so give the thanks where they're deserved! For at least the next couple weeks I'll still be quite busy, but after that I'll slowly be getting less hours at work, and more free time at home, so keeping up with this will eventually get easier.

Has anyone tried out a PhII x3 chip? Kinda curious what kind of OC's and performance those are getting...


----------



## reficul

Thank You XenoMopH and Oneluvballer21 for your time! The OC database looks tight. I am using Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit to finish the info on my OC. Thanks again guys. Great Work!


----------



## Dodger02WS6

I haven't really had much time to play around lately but some things have changed. I switched over to a new Asus M3A79t-Deluxe, I'm using a Noctua 12P Cooler w/ Sythe Ultra Kaze 2000 in a pull config because of ram clearance issues. Atm it's running 17x200 on stock volts on the new board with the new cooler. Oh, and my O/S is Vista Ultimate 64bit. I'll probably play around tonight and see how much it takes to get 18x200 stable with this Noctua. One thing that made me extremly happy, the Noctua has dropped temps by 5c at the current settings, I'll find out later tonight how far I can push it now


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

it seems this chip really loves the cold..when stress testing last night when it hits 60 it just restarts on me..


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

ill have my water setup on tues, cant wait to get my 720 BE past 4ghz


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Added info on mine. Stepping is CACVC AC 0851APBW All the CPU-NB, NB, and HT volts are stock. Which might be why my max is only 3.7, lol.

Whats the difference between the CPU-NB and the regular NB voltage. I've seen them but wasn't sure which one to adjust accordingly.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


Added info on mine. Stepping is CACVC AC 0851APBW All the CPU-NB, NB, and HT volts are stock. Which might be why my max is only 3.7, lol.

Whats the difference between the CPU-NB and the regular NB voltage. I've seen them but wasn't sure which one to adjust accordingly.


NB voltage correlates to your NB core (chipset bridge), so adjusting that can make your NB core OC more stable (in theory). Your CPU-NB voltage is the voltage of the NB _in_ the CPU, assuming I have read things correctly. I haven't had a chance to play around with those enough to tell you much more regarding what little voltage tweaks to each will do for system stability in your OC's.


----------



## PatrickD

First post here. Just built a new system, specs below.

Got it stable at 3.5, completed 24 hours of prime95 blend error-free. Can't get it to 3.6 at all, crashes Vista in the first minute of running prime95. Stable settings are:

226 X 15.5 = 3503
Vcpu = 1.375v
NB Multiplier = 8, NB freq = 1808

Everything else stock.

Memory @ 5-5-5-15-26-2T clocked @ 904 @ 2.1v

Not the fastest OC but stable even with 4 memory sticks. Temps are good, ambient was 22-25C during prime95 test, cores idle @ 34-35C, 46-48C spiking to 50-51C under prime95 full load. MB temp @ 28-30C under load.

GPU temps sucky, with stock cooling no-load idle temp @ 51-53C. Ran a couple of cycles of furry donut, best time finished at 106C. Ordered copper VGA heatpipe cooler & heatsinks, will tear down the vid card next week.


----------



## thlnk3r

PatrickD, you may have to go with a higher Vcore then 1.375. Try bumping it up to 1.4volts and start testing again.

Those GPU idle temps look about right for the 4870. Idle temps are actually lower then expected but full load is way up there. What cooler did you order for your card? I had the Thermalright V2 on my 4850 and I really got some nice results with it.

Good luck


----------



## PatrickD

Bumped Vcore to 1.4 and the CPU multiplier to 16 = 3616, left all other settings the same. It's been running prime95 for about 30 minutes, looks like the higher Vcore did it. I tried the same test earlier but set Vcore to 1.3875, prime95 still crashed it, so 1.4 is right on the edge. Core temps are up a bit, idle is 40-41C, prime95 test has them at 50-51C and will probably go higher after a few hours. Nice to know that it'll run at 3.6, but I think for normal use I'm going to leave it at 3.5. I'd rather have the lower temps than the extra speed.

For the VGA cooler I orderd a Zalman VF1000 & since it come with aluminum heatsinks for the memory chips, also ordered Swiftech MC14 copper heatsinks. The vid card will probably weigh 3 lbs when it's all installed, if it doesn't work and the GPU frys at least it'll have scrap value









OK, just as I was about to post this the new box rebooted. So prime95 crashed it after about 50 minutes. Vcore @ 1.4 is marginal, 1.4125 or 1.425 is probably about right.


----------



## experimental

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickD*


GPU temps sucky, with stock cooling no-load idle temp @ 51-53C. Ran a couple of cycles of furry donut, best time finished at 106C. Ordered copper VGA heatpipe cooler & heatsinks, will tear down the vid card next week.


The 48xx GPUs generate a lot of heat and can run at high temps, but Furmark is actually unsafe to run - 106c is way too high. From researching this issue a bit, the kind of load furmark generates is just inherently unsuitable for the design of these cards, and even with an aftermarket cooler, you should use a different benchmark. ATI actually tries to throttle Furmark, but Furmark installs the .exe under a different, random name to work around that. Regardless, I wouldn't run Furmark even with additional cooling - it instantly shoots my GPU temp to 20c higher than even GPU OCed gaming load.


----------



## test tube

My system seems stable at 3580mhz (FSB=224mhz) at 1.4v, but the memory bandwidth is compromised. I'll continue running at 3500mhz at 200mhz FSB. 224/226mhz FSB seems to be the happy spot for stability, but at the best you save 0.025v.

Thermal compound has set and I idle at 38C and load at 55C after an hour.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickD* 
OK, just as I was about to post this the new box rebooted. So prime95 crashed it after about 50 minutes. Vcore @ 1.4 is marginal, 1.4125 or 1.425 is probably about right.

PatrickD, try 1.425 volts first and see if that gets you through Prime 95. There are a few members on the rosters that are running about the same clock speed and voltage. Others were lucky enough to hit 3.7+ Ghz with the same voltage.

Good luck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *experimental* 
From researching this issue a bit, the kind of load furmark generates is just inherently unsuitable for the design of these cards, and even with an aftermarket cooler, you should use a different benchmark. ATI actually tries to throttle Furmark, but Furmark installs the .exe under a different, random name to work around that. Regardless, I wouldn't run Furmark even with additional cooling - it instantly shoots my GPU temp to 20c higher than even GPU OCed gaming load.

Experimental, wouldn't putting 100% load on the card be a good way to test for stability or is it just not even required? I would be interested to see what effect Furmark has on the card after a vga cooling upgrade.


----------



## PatrickD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *experimental*


The 48xx GPUs generate a lot of heat and can run at high temps, but Furmark is actually unsafe to run - 106c is way too high. From researching this issue a bit, the kind of load furmark generates is just inherently unsuitable for the design of these cards, and even with an aftermarket cooler, you should use a different benchmark. ATI actually tries to throttle Furmark, but Furmark installs the .exe under a different, random name to work around that. Regardless, I wouldn't run Furmark even with additional cooling - it instantly shoots my GPU temp to 20c higher than even GPU OCed gaming load.


I agree. I ran the furmark stability test with the temperature graph showing, watched as the GPU temp kept climbing and the numbers turned red. The app has no failsafe built in to cut it off before the card cooks itself, it will cheerfully chug along until your GPU and memory ignite







I finally killed it manually when the temp rolled over 100C. I've read comments on Newegg where people have destroyed their vid card running furmark repeatedly. My GPU temps under the one minute benchmark test were topping out in the high 70s, low 80s -- then I enabled OpenGL triple buffering in Catalyst and it shot up to 106C at the end of the first benchmark (huge performance gain, but the screen started artifacting as graphics memory overheated, luckily it only lasted about 10 seconds). Yeah, I'm pretty much done running furmark.

Quote:



PatrickD, try 1.425 volts first and see if that gets you through Prime 95. There are a few members on the rosters that are running about the same clock speed and voltage. Others were lucky enough to hit 3.7+ Ghz with the same voltage.


I have no doubt that I could tweak volts and memory settings to hit 3.7, maybe even higher, but this box is going to be my main system for the next few years and I don't want to run it at the higher temps day-after-day. Even at Vcore 1.4, temps are starting to get beyond where I like to be. For an air cooled quad core with 4 memory sticks running Vista 64, getting the extra 0.5 boost with low temps and total stability is pretty pleasing as it is. Besides, I don't think Vcore is the whole key to stability here -- if you look at the systems that have hit 3.7+, all of them have only two sticks of memory and/or have relaxed memory timings. My memory is rated at 1066 @ 2.1v, I can't hit the 1066 mark with stability but the current settings of 5-5-5-15-26-2T @ 904 are good for an 8Gb system.

Next step is to add the cooling hardware to the vid card and see how low I can get the idle/full load temps.


----------



## PatrickD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


My system seems stable at 3580mhz (FSB=224mhz) at 1.4v, but the memory bandwidth is compromised. I'll continue running at 3500mhz at 200mhz FSB. 224/226mhz FSB seems to be the happy spot for stability, but at the best you save 0.025v.

Thermal compound has set and I idle at 38C and load at 55C after an hour.


Yeah, 0.025v may not sound like much but it can lower core temps by 3C. I'm running 226 X 15.5 and idle temp at 21C ambient is 31C, fully loaded is around 44-45C. What's the room temp for your idle/load temps?


----------



## AMD2600

I have 3.8 Prime95 stable, here are my settings:

Multiplier-19
NB Frequency-1800mhz
Cpu Voltage-1.55
CPU/NB Voltage-1.2
CPU/VDDA Voltage-2.8
HT Voltage-1.28
NB Voltage- 1.28
NB 1.8v-1.8
SB Voltage-1.35

The CPU Voltage is 3.3% over AMD's recommended max of 1.5v.

Prime95 ran for 40minutes then I closed it (don't like watching paint dry). I'll run it again later and see if I can get a few hours out of it.


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickD* 
Yeah, 0.025v may not sound like much but it can lower core temps by 3C. I'm running 226 X 15.5 and idle temp at 21C ambient is 31C, fully loaded is around 44-45C. What's the room temp for your idle/load temps?

RT is 22C here.

edit: Toyed with the BIOS:
Bus: 234mhz
Multiplier: 15x
Core: 3510mhz
VID: 1.375v
HT: 1872mhz
Memory: 936mhz

Priming now, seems stable so far.

edit 2: fail
Priming now with small FFTs ->
Bus: 232mhz
Multiplier: 15x
Core: 3480mhz
VID: 1.375v
HT: 1856mhz
Memory: 928mhz

edit 3: fail
Priming now:
Bus: 224mhz
Multiplier: 15.5x
Core: 3472mhz
VID: 1.375v
HT: 1792mhz
Memory: 896mhz


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PatrickD*


I have no doubt that I could tweak volts and memory settings to hit 3.7, maybe even higher, but this box is going to be my main system for the next few years and I don't want to run it at the higher temps day-after-day. Even at Vcore 1.4, temps are starting to get beyond where I like to be. For an air cooled quad core with 4 memory sticks running Vista 64, getting the extra 0.5 boost with low temps and total stability is pretty pleasing as it is.


PatrickD, that's a good approach then. Heck I won't complain about a 500Mhz overclock. If you plan on having this machine on for 24/7 then that should get you by perfectly fine while keep the temps down. Did you end up settling with 1.375volts?

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Prime95 stable for 2 hours:

Bus: 230mhz
Multiplier: 15.0x
Core: 3450mhz
VID: 1.375v
HT: 1840mhz
Memory: 920mhz
Temperature max load: 53C


----------



## experimental

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Experimental, wouldn't putting 100% load on the card be a good way to test for stability or is it just not even required? I would be interested to see what effect Furmark has on the card after a vga cooling upgrade.


I agree stability testing under load is required - I just think that Furmark on the 48xx cards is a 'special case' based on a fair amount of evidence. I admit I'm not an expert but in addition to user reports of killing their cards, the fact that the ATI drivers specifically try to throttle Furmark seems to indicate this particular benchmark is much riskier than the average test. Perhaps this could be considered a design flaw, but I think the price/performance of a card like the 4870 is so good that not being able to run furmark full-out safely is an acceptable compromise. I should probably dig up a link for this, but I read some speculation that GPU cooling doesnt entirely solve the issues with 4870 cards, because it may be the test causes the cards to run too much current through some of the components, regardless of the heat.

The general issue of temps is pretty interesting, because the relatively high temp of my 4870 definitely limits the overclockability of my CPU because of its effect on the base temperature inside the case. The fact that Phenom II is so cold-loving means that I am limited much more by the thermal barrier than the hardware itself. 3.4 ghz on stock volts on the 940 BE cpu and 800 clock 1050 ram on the 4870 seems to be the sweet spot of maximum real-world gaming performance for me, without upgrading my cooling systems.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i think i'm gonna get stupid now..-_-' reformatted to VistaX64 and it seems its much lamer OC..i can't hit 3.7 stable on vista64..its been really stressing me and it seems i don't get results like you do guys..tough luck eii..


----------



## PatrickD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


PatrickD, that's a good approach then. Heck I won't complain about a 500Mhz overclock. If you plan on having this machine on for 24/7 then that should get you by perfectly fine while keep the temps down. Did you end up settling with 1.375volts?

Good luck



yep, went back to the 3.5 settings that passed a 24 hour prime95. Now I'm loading software, starting with moving 155 Gb of data from my old workhorse to the new one. I've got to get a few games going to really shake it out -- not counting a few suicide runs with furmark, the vid card has never been tested with a realworld load.

When I started OCing this build, I looked at the spreadsheet from this thread and decided to try for 3.6 as the normal system clock. What I found out is that's totally do-able, (and then some), just not in the way that I want this box configured for everyday use.

Turns out that other than adding .025V to Vcpu, upping the FSB to 226 and setting the CPU Multiplier to 15.5, all of the BIOS settings are completely stock and mostly set to Auto -- the only other hand-set settings are for memory and those are all right off the Corsair data sheet. Basically, the Phenom II X4 940 3.0 is really close to being a 3.5 stock part. No complaints here at all.

Quote:



The general issue of temps is pretty interesting, because the relatively high temp of my 4870 definitely limits the overclockability of my CPU because of its effect on the base temperature inside the case. The fact that Phenom II is so cold-loving means that I am limited much more by the thermal barrier than the hardware itself.


experimental, I always solve this problem the same way -- a full tower case with several 120 mm fans front & back. Try to get case airflow to 50-70 cfm, a full tower gives you enough room to get the cabling routed out of the way. Here's a pic showing the layout inside my new box --










Haven't bought a new graphics card for quite a while and I was blown away by the 4870's 50C idle temp. Hitting 106C in furmark didn't do much for my confidence in the card's stock cooling either. But maybe I should hold off on changing out the stock heatpipes and see how it works under a full gaming load. Looks like 50C is about normal for a 4870 idle temp, if I can keep it to around 60-62C under full load maybe it'll be OK. The other parts are coming and I can change them out if it's running too hot.


----------



## vwgti

Well maybe I can get some help from this thread. I recently got my 940, and got it stable prime 7hrs at 3750, all I did was adjust the ht to 250 and set the vcore for 1.5. Now anything I try over that I get insta bsod, I have tried dropping my ht freq to 1.8, which resulted at a stable boot of 3.9, but insta reboot after 3 mins occt.

Any Ideas guys?


----------



## PatrickD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Well maybe I can get some help from this thread. I recently got my 940, and got it stable prime 7hrs at 3750, all I did was adjust the ht to 250 and set the vcore for 1.5. Now anything I try over that I get insta bsod, I have tried dropping my ht freq to 1.8, which resulted at a stable boot of 3.9, but insta reboot after 3 mins occt.

Any Ideas guys?

Memory voltage? Usually 1.8V stock, find out manufacturer's specs for max voltage and bump it up. I run mine at 2.1V, others have reported stability with 2.0-2.02V. Going past spec max voltage usually causes more stability problems then it solves since it starts to overheat. Also, walk memory frequency back to lowest setting, like 400, and set timings to 5-5-5-18-26-2T and try your 3.9 stable boot settings again. If lower frequency and higher voltage on memory keep things stable, you can work it forward from there to find out where it breaks.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatrickD* 
Memory voltage? Usually 1.8V stock, find out manufacturer's specs for max voltage and bump it up. I run mine at 2.1V, others have reported stability with 2.0-2.02V. Going past spec max voltage usually causes more stability problems then it solves since it starts to overheat. Also, walk memory frequency back to lowest setting, like 400, and try your 3.9 stable boot settings again. If lower frequency and higher voltage on memory keep things stable, you can work it forward from there to find out where it breaks.

Thanks for the reply, I have mem volts set at default 2.1. I dropped from 800 divider to 667 for the 3.9 boot, as at the 3750 boot at 800 it runs my ram at stock 1000.

So basically ram is underclocked and at stock voltage and timings, and still receive reboots/ memory dumps. EDIT: under stress testing.


----------



## yabo

Here's mine:

Phenom 940
0850DPMW
Rev RB-C2
3700mhz, 200mhz, 18.5x
CPU- 1.45v
Auto? Can't find this setting =p
1800mhz @ 1.275v 
1800mhz @ 1.1v
ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
1.40
WC

For an unlapped, first 4 hour run, this thing is surprising me left and right... and, yes, it's really on an ASRock board =p (they're not ALL bad, you know...)

Edit- Just want to add that I ran this for 8 hours in prime last night as I slept (ok, 7 hours 53 minutes) and it's stable.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

still raising my old question..-_- why does Vista suck my OC??..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Thanks for the reply, I have mem volts set at default 2.1. I dropped from 800 divider to 667 for the 3.9 boot, as at the 3750 boot at 800 it runs my ram at stock 1000.

So basically ram is underclocked and at stock voltage and timings, and still receive reboots/ memory dumps. EDIT: under stress testing.


Vwgti, how much HTT were you running for the 3.9Ghz overclock? What is your cpu multiplier set at?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


still raising my old question..-_- why does Vista suck my OC??..


Kairi_zeroblade, are you having worse luck overclocking in Vista? Did you try setting your power management in Vista to "High Performance"? Are you stable with the exact same overclock as you were with your previous overclock?

Good luck guys


----------



## test tube

New OC (Much like old OC)

Bus: 230mhz
Multiplier: 15.5x
Core: 3565mhz
VID: 1.4125v
HT: 1840mhz
Memory: 920mhz

230mhz for the FSB is a happy spot. Stable so far.

edit: failed, probably needs a VID of 1.4250v

Also the voltage detectors on this motherboard are really wonky -- sometimes they drift an extra 0.5v up.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


New OC (Much like old OC)

Bus: 230mhz
Multiplier: 15.5x
Core: 3565mhz
VID: 1.4125v
HT: 1840mhz
Memory: 920mhz

230mhz for the FSB is a happy spot. Stable so far.

edit: failed, probably needs a VID of 1.4250v

Also the voltage detectors on this motherboard are really wonky -- sometimes they drift an extra 0.5v up.


Test tube, are you overclocking with DDR2 800 or 1066 memory? Are you running the default sub-timings?

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Test tube, are you overclocking with DDR2 800 or 1066 memory? Are you running the default sub-timings?

Good luck

1066mhz and yup it's at 5-5-5-15.


----------



## gsk3rd

test tube try running at 800 mhz with the same timing. i have to use that setup on mine or else anything over 3.9 will not run properly.


----------



## test tube

I don't really have the headroom right now... I'm getting up to 55C on load with in-place large FFTs. I blame the sideways way I have to mount the Mugen partially but also cheap thermal paste, I ordered some OCZ freeze and I'll see if that helps any.

I retract what I further said about stability and higher FSBs, it seems to be most stable at 200mhz FSB but pushing it up can allow for higher inbetweens like 3550, 3650, etc. Otherwise it's not terribly useful.

My processor likes the following for OC/volts:
3.2ghz 1.3000v (stock)
3.4ghz 1.3625v
3.5ghz 1.4000v
3.6ghz 1.4500v

I'd imagine 3.7/3.8 are around 1.5000v but I'm probably unable to hit that with this cooling. There is also weird vdrift as I noted before of 0.5v, so setting it to 1.3625v actually means a range of 1.3625v-1.4125v. I'm not sure if it's just my motherboard though. As other people have noticed stability also nosedives with temps above 58C-60C so good cooling is required for good OCs, no doubt I could probably game at lower voltages.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kairi_zeroblade, are you having worse luck overclocking in Vista? Did you try setting your power management in Vista to "High Performance"? Are you stable with the exact same overclock as you were with your previous overclock?

Good luck guys

yep i did change the power management setup in VISTA64..yep that setup was tested with prime95 for 8hrs to be used as my benching setup..that setup is stable under windowsXP and XP64bit..but under vista its sucked..-_-'

argghhhhh..:swearing: i just watched "Watchmen" over on a local cinema..to ease stress on this stuff


----------



## HondaGuy

Get a copy of Vista Eternity ...lol


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Get a copy of Vista Eternity ...lol

lol


----------



## oneluvballer21

Just thought I'd throw this out there: 14791. 3DMark06 score on a stock PhII 940 with a stock GTX 295. Next will be SLI GTX 295 (obviously severely CPU bottle-necked), after which I'll start to OC the CPU as much as I can with the stock cooler... this, until I get my 7750BE backup system up and running solid, at which point my 940 rig will go to a new case and go under water, and possibly TEC as well in the future. But I thought I'd throw some numbers out there for fun in the meantime. Oh yeah, this is with 2x 2gb DDR800, not 4x 2gb, as is in my sig.

EDIT: With Vantage (same specs as above): 11669

Ok, now going SLI... curious what it will do to the numbers at stock settings.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys will coolit eliminator cool this one hell down??


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


Just thought I'd throw this out there: 14791. 3DMark06 score on a stock PhII 940 with a stock GTX 295.


Oneluvballer21, very impressive. I look forward to the results with the processor overclocked









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


guys will coolit eliminator cool this one hell down??


Kairi_zeroblade, judging by one review that I have read the Coolit Eliminator doesn't look like it offers much of a difference over air with higher voltages. Then again they were reviewing a Intel processor so perhaps the results will vary with AMD. Nonetheless for the price this TEC cooler isn't all that bad. Here is the review I was referring to: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/473/6/.

Hope that helps


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

think3r
thanks..might as well use the 1 kilowatt juice on this..instead of getting wasted..lolx


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

I would like to be added to ze list please.

Stepping: CACZC AC 0904CPCW
Model: Phenom II X3 720 BE
Cpu clock: 3500mhz
multi/bus: 14x 250
Cpu volts: 1.51v
NB volts: 1.5v
HT link: 1250mhz 
HT volts: 1.25v
Mobo: M2N -SLI deluxe (am2)
Bios vers: 1604
Cooling: Air
OS: Windows 7

I feel that my mobo is holding me back, overclocking wise.


----------



## cbr600

xXkeyboardkowboyXx I feel the same as you with my asus board I have to pump 1.45 NB and 1.5 cpu just to get my 940 to 3500 and its still not 100% stable. Kinda pisses me off don't know if its my chip or board but one of them sucks.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Here's a run I just did with my 940 @4.0ghz

Between all the benchies I just did it never crashed (Superpi, 3dmark05,3dmark06,Vantage, Wprime etc) was about 3 hours worth


----------



## newt111

nevermind, something bad happened when I ran 3d mark, time for troubleshooting


----------



## emersonsc

UPDATE

64bit - Nothing stable over 3.4. Does NOT like any changes to FSB no matter the voltage on cpu/nb. Stock vs. OCd NB/HT have same results, no stability.

32bit - Nothing stable over 3.6. Does NOT like any changes to FSB no matter the voltage on cpu/NB. Stock vs OCd NB/HT have same results, no stability.

I have tried every setting everyone else has posted on the table here, and still nothing. The closest i've gotten is is desktop before i get the BSOD and it does the memory dump. I usualy get the "IRQ" one. I've read the dump files and CONSTANTLY lists atikmdag.sys. I've tried every version of catalyst. I even have new cards now.

I havent stopped and i've tried everything. This really sucks :-/

EDIT: I've gotten two new vid cards, AND new mem sticks.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I wish there was a way I could test that CPU for you









It almost sounds like the Mobo


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


guys will coolit eliminator cool this one hell down??


No....an eliminator is designed for dualcore cpu's.
For a quad you need the Freezone Elite.

I just bought one on Ebay (waiting for the damn seller to send it, but he's not responding to my mails) so I hope I can get my hands on it soon.
Those Elites are hard to come by here in Europe 









Will probable add a res. and 240rad to cool down the water before it gets cooled down again







Maybe then I'll be able to hit 4.0 or even more









@ emersonsc: I think you're having bad luck with that chip







. I can hardly imagine it's the board fooki'n up the OC... I own the very same board....


----------



## emersonsc

Im thinking on contacting AMD and trying to get an RMA for it. I mean really, they advertise the hell out of it saying its an amazing OCr and that it can reach 4ghz on air. Eh, its worth a try maybe if i put on my extra large set of ***** lips on they will.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
Im thinking on contacting AMD and trying to get an RMA for it. I mean really, they advertise the hell out of it saying its an amazing OCr and that it can reach 4ghz on air. Eh, its worth a try maybe if i put on my extra large set of ***** lips on they will.

It's worth a shot


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
xXkeyboardkowboyXx I feel the same as you with my asus board I have to pump 1.45 NB and 1.5 cpu just to get my 940 to 3500 and its still not 100% stable. Kinda pisses me off don't know if its my chip or board but one of them sucks.

Cbr600, what stepping are you running? Remember not all overclocks can be the same. Everything is based on luck in my opinion. Nothing is ever guaranteed. Have you tried adjusting/tweaking everything? The M3A79 is a great board.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Between all the benchies I just did it never crashed (Superpi, 3dmark05,3dmark06,Vantage, Wprime etc) was about 3 hours worth









XxBeNigNxX, very impressive +1









Just to be safe I would do a Prime95 run over night. I've had overclocks fail on me after 5 hours (Orthos and OCCT).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
nevermind, something bad happened when I ran 3d mark, time for troubleshooting

Newt111, try lowering your HT speed so that it is around the stock 1800Mhz. Anything over that may have a impact stability and even prevent you from overclocking any further.

Good luck guys


----------



## newt111

3D mark crashed even at stock speeds. I was doing a lot of OS tweaking at 3.5, and want to rule out my OS as the problem, so I'm reinstalling Vista.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


3D mark crashed even at stock speeds.


Newt111, you were also experiencing issues at stock speeds (2.8Ghz)? That could be caused by many things...either it be hardware or software related. Will the new Vista install be running with stock speeds?

Good luck


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Newt111, you were also experiencing issues at stock speeds (2.8Ghz)? That could be caused by many things...either it be hardware or software related. Will the new Vista install be running with stock speeds?

Good luck


to clarify, I installed 3d mark and was messing with Vista settings and services with that unstable OC.

when I set everything to stock, 3dmark still crashed. I figure it was a corrupted install

I'm almost finished defragging, and will try those settings again with a lower HT, but first I'm running 3dmark before overclocking just to make sure









edit:it failed again in the same way....gonna run memtest....any other suggestions?


----------



## cbr600

thlnk3r I got a cacvc ac 0850epcw. I have tried everything on this board you could dream of it just wont go any where.

Any chance anyone here is from Washington seattle area that would be cool with testing my chip in there system?


----------



## newt111

aaahhhh! it wasn't a hardware issue. I'm using my HDTV with that rig, and the 3dmark's default resolution wasn't working with my tv. I set them to match, and all is well.

will report back when I test my overclock


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbr600* 
thlnk3r I got a cacvc ac 0850epcw. I have tried everything on this board you could dream of it just wont go any where.

Any chance anyone here is from Washington seattle area that would be cool with testing my chip in there system?

Jump on your cbr600 and I'll get my R1 out and you can meet me half way....Road trip!!!


----------



## McDown

-Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping CACVC AC 0851APMW
-Revision RB-C2
-3700Mhz, 18.5x 200Mhz
-CPU voltage 1.5V
-CPU-NB voltage 1.25V
-NB 1800Mhz 1.25V
-HTT 1800Mhz 1.25V
-MSI DKA790GX
-BIOS 1.6
-Coolermaster V8

Looks like I've hit the wall at 3.7, no matter what i do it crashes as soon as I start Prime95








I don't know who to blame - me being stupid, bad chip or mobo?
I also don't feel comfortable to overvolt my CPU over 1.5V.


----------



## newt111

nevermind again. I'm not posting settings until I get at least 24 hrs stable and can run Supreme Commander for at least four hours


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


No....an eliminator is designed for dualcore cpu's.
For a quad you need the Freezone Elite.

I just bought one on Ebay (waiting for the damn seller to send it, but he's not responding to my mails) so I hope I can get my hands on it soon.
Those Elites are hard to come by here in Europe









Will probable add a res. and 240rad to cool down the water before it gets cooled down again







Maybe then I'll be able to hit 4.0 or even more









@ emersonsc: I think you're having bad luck with that chip







. I can hardly imagine it's the board fooki'n up the OC... I own the very same board....


its the least i can get out of this damn bias country..as i have said earlier i had my chip shipped here..its the only damn thing i can get since the phenom 2's here are still rare..and also to mention limited..


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Was playing around on my Gigabyte M-750SLi-DS4 w/ my other Phenom II 940, I wanted to find the Max Stable CPU Frequency (known as Bus Speed).

Well I found it


















This not my Destroyer Build, this is my other PH II Build









Normally I run this chip @3.9ghz

The Stepping is:

CACVC AC 0852GPDW


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


-Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping CACVC AC 0851APMW
-Revision RB-C2
-3700Mhz, 18.5x 200Mhz
-CPU voltage 1.5V
-CPU-NB voltage 1.25V
-NB 1800Mhz 1.25V
-HTT 1800Mhz 1.25V
-MSI DKA790GX
-BIOS 1.6
-Coolermaster V8

Looks like I've hit the wall at 3.7, no matter what i do it crashes as soon as I start Prime95








I don't know who to blame - me being stupid, bad chip or mobo? 
I also don't feel comfortable to overvolt my CPU over 1.5V.


It's probably safer to volt to 1.5250v or 1.5500v on your board since the MSIs are known not to overvolt during loads (whereas all other boards manufacturer's 790SB boards tend to).

Depends what your load temp is with large FFTs though.


----------



## cbr600

Its so frustrating to watch all you guys do so good







Im so lost on my chip even when I set my Vcore to auto in bios it loads up 1.43 like my chip needs alot of volts to just run stock. I dont know whats up with that maybe its the board.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbr600*


Its so frustrating to watch all you guys do so good








Im so lost on my chip even when I set my Vcore to auto in bios it loads up 1.43 like my chip needs alot of volts to just run stock. I dont know whats up with that maybe its the board.


you think you're the only 1 sucked up on this chip??i'm gonna go nuts on this one..:swearing: i already purchased a peltier cooling kit just to give the 4Ghz hit a shot..isn't that more frustrating??:swearing:

the hardest i can get out this chip is 3.977Ghz is that soooo close to hit 4Ghz..:swearing:


----------



## cbr600

Dude you got 3.9................. I cant even get 3.5 stable have not tried 3.4 cuz its not good enough. I'm trying to think of a way to rma it just have not came up with one yet plus i have no back up chip anymore.


----------



## emersonsc

yeah i think we should start a group of people who are all having OC issues with our 940s and then get with AMD about this. I've had enough. I spent top dollar on yet another dud chip. They gloried up the 9950 and that was a dud. THEN they actually ADVERTISED this as being an overclocker and said the chip can get to 4ghz on air, and yet SO many of us cant get better than 3.4ghz. Im sorry but i at least got 3.3 out of my 9850, a 700mhz increase. A 400mhz increase out of a premium chip is unacceptable. And the fact that they boast the dragon plat-form as being the best suit for this chip (790FX-NB SB750, ATI 4000 series vid cards) is sad in it self. While some are getting good results, the majority are not. And its not like just people with the ASUS boards are having issues. There are others out there with MSI and Foxconn and so on that are having the same issue we are. I really think we need to start a thread and get as MANY people as we can to join it then see what AMD will do for the people who got suckered into yet another AMD flop. I dont want my money back. I want what i paid for, and thats a chip that can perform what it was advertised to do.

By the way, my rig is h2o cooled, and still nothing stable over 3.6 in 32bit or 3.4 in 64bit. I've replaced everything but the mobo and chip itself. I will not dump any more money replacing parts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


yeah i think we should start a group of people who are all having OC issues with our 940s and then get with AMD about this. I've had enough. I spent top dollar on yet another dud chip. They gloried up the 9950 and that was a dud. THEN they actually ADVERTISED this as being an overclocker and said the chip can get to 4ghz on air, and yet SO many of us cant get better than 3.4ghz.


Emersonsc, did AMD really advertise the 940BE being capable of hitting 4Ghz on air? I don't recall ever seeing this advertised anywhere from AMD. Was this overclock "guaranteed" by AMD?

Good luck


----------



## cbr600

Nope thlnk3r they did not say it would 100% hit 4.0 but they did say it was a great overclocker left and right. They also said the first phenom would be way better then it was so I'm starting to feel like AMD is just saying stuff to make people buy. I don't know I love AMD have for years but maybe its about time to switch. I mean this rig plays everything great so I'm going to keep it till my next upgrade but I think Intel is my next buy. I have never owned a intel chip in my rig so it will be a sad day but i think AMD is done.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


It's probably safer to volt to 1.5250v or 1.5500v on your board since the MSIs are known not to overvolt during loads (whereas all other boards manufacturer's 790SB boards tend to).

Depends what your load temp is with large FFTs though.


Hmm... that's sounds promising. I'll try to bump it to 1.525 (but not to 1.55







) I just need couple of good fans cause I do hit 57-58C on large FFTs


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

The bad part about all this...

yes there are some (Not bad -because they do work) less capable OC'ers out there... But there are some really amazing CPU's out there too.

I myself have 2 decent-to-good Cpu's, and i believe there are more decent chips then Bad chips.


----------



## cbr600

Oh I think your right on there I mean you got 3.9 most people are 3.6-3.9 a couple 4.0s that just sweet I just got a dud plain and simple. Tried 3 boards now and all the same but my M4A79-t deluxe has a problem and asus is replacing it now after it came back worse then it went the first time. I'm trying to get newegg to take it back its 2 days past 30 days so hoping I can talk them into taking it. I told them its DOA and board was on a rma I could not test it before 30 days witch I'm telling the truth it was but I'm not saying I had the new M4A79 Deluxe to run it. Anyways crossing my fingers if not I will try amd on the phone tomorrow seeing how they dont have RMA set up for 940s on there web site another fail lol.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


It's probably safer to volt to 1.5250v or 1.5500v on your board since the MSIs are known not to overvolt during loads *(whereas all other boards manufacturer's 790SB boards tend to*).












not mine. I set it to 1.45 in bios, then it droops to 1.44. at load it *never* goes up


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Just thought I'd throw this out there: 14791. 3DMark06 score on a stock PhII 940 with a stock GTX 295. Next will be SLI GTX 295 (obviously severely CPU bottle-necked), after which I'll start to OC the CPU as much as I can with the stock cooler... this, until I get my 7750BE backup system up and running solid, at which point my 940 rig will go to a new case and go under water, and possibly TEC as well in the future. But I thought I'd throw some numbers out there for fun in the meantime. Oh yeah, this is with 2x 2gb DDR800, not 4x 2gb, as is in my sig.

EDIT: With Vantage (same specs as above): 11669

Ok, now going SLI... curious what it will do to the numbers at stock settings.

Been having troubles with these cards in SLI and finishing a run of 3DMark06... trying to figure out a solution. If you have an idea feel free to help on this thread.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
yeah i think we should start a group of people who are all having OC issues with our 940s and then get with AMD about this. I've had enough. I spent top dollar on yet another dud chip. They gloried up the 9950 and that was a dud. THEN they actually ADVERTISED this as being an overclocker and said the chip can get to 4ghz on air, and yet SO many of us cant get better than 3.4ghz. Im sorry but i at least got 3.3 out of my 9850, a 700mhz increase. A 400mhz increase out of a premium chip is unacceptable. And the fact that they boast the dragon plat-form as being the best suit for this chip (790FX-NB SB750, ATI 4000 series vid cards) is sad in it self. While some are getting good results, the majority are not. And its not like just people with the ASUS boards are having issues. There are others out there with MSI and Foxconn and so on that are having the same issue we are. I really think we need to start a thread and get as MANY people as we can to join it then see what AMD will do for the people who got suckered into yet another AMD flop. I dont want my money back. I want what i paid for, and thats a chip that can perform what it was advertised to do.

By the way, my rig is h2o cooled, and still nothing stable over 3.6 in 32bit or 3.4 in 64bit. I've replaced everything but the mobo and chip itself. I will not dump any more money replacing parts.

exactly my same point..at this rate here in the philippines the i7 is just a few bucks away with my setup so practically speaking i need some explanations as well some good points as well..lets be guided..


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Emersonsc, did AMD really advertise the 940BE being capable of hitting 4Ghz on air? I don't recall ever seeing this advertised anywhere from AMD. Was this overclock "guaranteed" by AMD?

Good luck

Im trying to find their press release pages. They originaly had it all over their product page with charts showing that it can hit 4.0ghz on air. They also release videos bragging about how their chips can hit 4.0 on air alone


----------



## emersonsc

This isnt a release from AMD, but this is one of MANY review sites that all say the same thing: AMD promised and praised the Deneb as being able to easily hit 4.0ghz on air, but falls short everytime.

http://theovalich.wordpress.com/2009...-but%E2%80%A6/


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i saw that one too..a press release new from somewhere..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
The bad part about all this...

yes there are some (Not bad -because they do work) less capable OC'ers out there... But there are some really amazing CPU's out there too.

I myself have 2 decent-to-good Cpu's, and i believe there are more decent chips then Bad chips.

like to comment on this..i do admit that i may not be good in OC'ing but its still not an excuse from the samples here not to try at least 1 working setup..if its the chip to blame then AMD has alot of explaining and guiding to do since this is a mislead info about the Deneb..it should have been "Cherry picked" lolx..ive read alot and tried alot..but nothing seems to defy the OCing of this chip..and i have made a 9950BE run at 3.5Ghz and as emersonc's comment a lame 200 or 400 even a par 700 raise is just lame..


----------



## HondaGuy




----------



## emersonsc

thank you honda. where did you get that? Also this is one of the videos amd released:


YouTube - AMD Phenom II, 3.9GHz Air-Cooled, 6.3GHz Liquid, Chicago


----------



## HondaGuy

XS site......


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
XS site......

?huh?


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
?huh?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=207906


----------



## emersonsc

Oh and BTW i forgot about this 9850 @ 3.4 again on air. So i have a chip that stock was 2.5, and was able to OC to 3.4. I have a chip thats bragged up by its manufacturer to hit 4.0 on AIR and cant get anything stable above 3.4. I spent 270 on a chip that performs the same as my older chip that cost me HALF that. disgusting.


----------



## yabo

Not to be a naysayer, but, are you using the AMD Overdrive software on an AMD chipset? I know you mentioned the chipset before, as you both (maybe not so ironically) have the same motherboard.

I'm only saying this as I think before you try to complain about this you have all of your ducks in a row, as it were. I'm sure that they'll claim that you have to use X setup to achieve these advertised results.

Honda- Do you have a link to the original site you saw that on? There's some asterisks next to a few of these items. We should probably see what the disclaimers are.


----------



## HondaGuy

Same here with the 9850, able to get 3.5-3.6 stable and went out and bought 940 for about 300.00 CAD here, and only able to get about 500Mhz more with the 940....so the 940 is for sale now, going back to the 9850


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


like to comment on this..i do admit that i may not be good in OC'ing but its still not an excuse from the samples here not to try at least 1 working setup..if its the chip to blame then AMD has alot of explaining and guiding to do since this is a mislead info about the Deneb..it should have been "Cherry picked" lolx..ive read alot and tried alot..but nothing seems to defy the OCing of this chip..and i have made a 9950BE run at 3.5Ghz and as emersonc's comment a lame 200 or 400 even a par 700 raise is just lame..


All I really can and have to say is NO 2 CPU's are the same, The best Cpu's seem to come from the center of the wafer.

As far as Guaranteed 3.9+ on air no that is just wrong, Now up to 3.9+ on air is correct.

The only Guarantee is that the CPU will Run at it's Default Specifications... with possibly the opportunity to go up to 3.9+ on Air.

As Far as Your 9950 goes...You were a lucky one to get one up to 3.5ghz there is alot of people stuck at 3.0ghz.

I am not sticking up for AMD....But they have no explaining to do at all...they owe us nothing.

Some OC High and reach the projected possibility of 3.9+

and some OC less

And as long as the CPU is not DOA the 940's arrive at 3.0ghz

Either way I can understand your frustration ( I have been there before) but you have a couple options which you and only you can decide what to do.


----------



## emersonsc

and those are? :-D


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


All I really can and have to say is NO 2 CPU's are the same, The best Cpu's seem to come from the center of the wafer.

As far as Guaranteed 3.9+ on air no that is just wrong, Now up to 3.9+ on air is correct.

The only Guarantee is that the CPU will Run at it's Default Specifications... with possibly the opportunity to go up to 3.9+ on Air.

As Far as Your 9950 goes...You were a lucky one to get one up to 3.5ghz there is alot of people stuck at 3.0ghz.

I am not sticking up for AMD....But they have no explaining to do at all...they owe us nothing.

Some OC High and reach the projected possibility of 3.9+

and some OC less

And as long as the CPU is not DOA the 940's arrive at 3.0ghz

Either way I can understand your frustration ( I have been there before) but you have a couple options which you and only you can decide what to do.


And no, no two CPUs are the same, how ever at the two shows that i found that AMD hosted, they had to packs of Denebs, i do believe 6 in each pack, and they were used by the teams to get these overclocks. Seems to me they had to hand pick ones they KNEW would work and wouldnt work as to not embarass themselves. It was a marketing ploy that suckered alot of people into believing they finally got it right. Yet review after review after review from 3rd party sites as well as SO MANY users here alone, all have the same issue: Not getting what we were promised.


----------



## Bellatrix

Apparently PowerStrip has 3705 GHz.


----------



## experimental

I noticed that I am in the database with incomplete information on the basis of my earliest post - I updated with additional information subsequently. I've made a few more system tweaks since then, and here's a summary of where I'm at now:

Phenom II x4 940 black (revision RB-C2)
Max Prime95 stable overclock with current hardware - 3.6 ghz via
18.0 multiplier
1.8ghz HT-Link and NB clock
Cpu voltage +0.100v
memory voltage +0.100v
all other voltages and timings manually set to stock values
memory 2x2gb ddr2 800 stock left at stock timings 5-5-5-15-24
stock cooler
os XP 32 bit sp3

I posted a screenshot on p. 127 of the thread with cpu-z and a short prime95 run earlier. Let me know if I should do anything else to provide information to update my database entry.

As a general note, everyone has the right to decide for themselves what their expectations are and what they want to be satisfied and its too bad when a chip doesn't perform up to them - but it seems to me like the general performance of the Phenom II 940 is pretty good. I suppose AMD did create some high expectations, but most people are able to achieve a stable overclock on air of around 3.5-3.8ghz which is nothing to complain about, in my opinion. The video linked a little while back shows some of the world's best overclockers getting 3.9 ghz on air but using the crysis time demo to test, which is a lot easier to pass than prime95, so I don't see a lot of misrepresentation going on, especially given the nature of a marketing video.


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *experimental*


I noticed that I am in the database with incomplete information on the basis of my earliest post - I updated with additional information subsequently. I've made a few more system tweaks since then, and here's a summary of where I'm at now:

Phenom II x4 940 black (revision RB-C2)
Max Prime95 stable overclock with current hardware - 3.6 ghz via
18.0 multiplier
1.8ghz HT-Link and NB clock
Cpu voltage +0.100v
memory voltage +0.100v
all other voltages and timings manually set to stock values
memory 2x2gb ddr2 800 stock left at stock timings 5-5-5-15-24
stock cooler
os XP 32 bit sp3

I posted a screenshot on p. 127 of the thread with cpu-z and a short prime95 run earlier. Let me know if I should do anything else to provide information to update my database entry.

As a general note, everyone has the right to decide for themselves what their expectations are and what they want to be satisfied and its too bad when a chip doesn't perform up to them - but it seems to me like the general performance of the Phenom II 940 is pretty good. I suppose AMD did create some high expectations, but most people are able to achieve a stable overclock on air of around 3.5-3.8ghz which is nothing to complain about, in my opinion. The video linked a little while back shows some of the world's best overclockers getting 3.9 ghz on air but using the crysis time demo to test, which is a lot easier to pass than prime95, so I don't see a lot of misrepresentation going on, especially given the nature of a marketing video.


I would love to be able to BOOT into that to even TRY to run any benchmarking utility. The face is that it BSODs upon boot. Ive tried different vid cards, power supplies, vists 32/64 AND XP 32/64. All have same reults: no OS load to even test.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


Not getting what we were promised.



No Where Have I ever heard them "Promise" anything.

I understand your mad...But being Mad doesn't do yourself any good.

Your options are:

1. Attempt to get an RMA ( and if the new one is no better, it's probably not the chip).

2. Attempt to sell the cpu...and get yourself another or keep the money

3. Break it ...any way you see fit

4. Live with it and use it

By the way what are your temps at? and ambient


----------



## emersonsc

room temps are around 68-69F. Idle temps are around 35, load is about 45.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I just added up the main list for Wc'ing and Air and the average OC for the 940's on our site is 3.853ghz.

So in general from 45 chips that were counted the average chip is indeed a decent OC'er.

Would it be possible to get Pics of all your bios settings? or maybe you list them?

Your load temp is what i am getting on air when running 1.47-1.5V


----------



## emersonsc

Wow. I will no longer support another AMD/ATI product. Here was the results of my call:

I called AMD tech support and asked them why my chip was not performing they way it was advertised. He promptly cut me off and stated AMD does not support, condone, or in anyway advertise overclocking so he can not help me. I said really, i have a bunch of links that i can send you of videos and web pages produced by YOUR company stating what an amazing overclocker this processor was and all the headroom it has. Your company had set up shows showing the overclocking ability these processors have. He then repeated that AMD has never and never will condone overcloking. I stated once again why is it on your product page even now its states its an amazing overclocker and prags of its overclocking headroom? Or the fact it has an unlocked multiplier so it can be overclocked. He then rudely asked me if i had any actualy problem or did i just call to harass him? I then stated im not harrassing you, im looking for answers and a replacement. I paid for a product advertised to do something, and its not doing what it was advertised to do, its within its three year warranty, i want a replacement. I was then hung up on.


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


I just added up the main list for Wc'ing and Air and the average OC for the 940's on our site is 3.853ghz.

So in general from 45 chips that were counted the average chip is indeed a decent OC'er.

Would it be possible to get Pics of all your bios settings? or maybe you list them?

Your load temp is what i am getting on air when running 1.47-1.5V


its advertised to hit 3.9-4.0ghz on AIR... remove watercooling from that equation.

My temps are a little high because my heat is constantly running. My furnace is old and ****ty and it turns on and off alot and my desk is close to the vent, i have no way around that. I also noticed this chip ran hot from the very begining. Even in my other case in another home, it ran warmer than what others are posting both at stock and OC.

Again, my voltages are:

cpu = 1.43
cpu-nb=1.3
HT=1.28
mem=2.18


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I Give Up

For the last time it's advertised up to 3.9 on air....Not that it will do 3.9 on air...It's a big difference.

Anyways about your Phone call.... If you read any warranties On the Box/at the end of the Original Video/ on there website they do in fact state they do not condone overclocking /nor do they warranty....When we do overclock, it's at our own RISK.


----------



## emersonsc

Well thats a pretty contradicting statement givin that they were the hosts of a OVERCLOCKING SHOW to showplace their new processors. THATS what im trying to get at. The fact that they contradict their own actions with those statements. Oh, we dont condone it! no way! Ok then, why did you support, host a party proving, and adverstise that its highly capable? You cant do one thing and say something else. You cant say Do as i say not as i do, or in their case, do as we say NOW but not as we did yesterday or do tomorrow.


----------



## reficul

kk, I got a Xigmatek 1283 with Ultra Kaze 120mm in place of my Phenom ii stock cooler and a Asus Radeon 4870 1G grpahics card. Temps are much lower, Im talking 10C lower. So I am back to reaching a new high from 3.755Ghz. So far Ive been trying gsk3rd's setup 18.5 x 210. 1.525v on the core, 1.30v CPU-NB, and 1.30 HT volts. Same MB M3A79-T. My core temps never exceed 52C but after 3 mins of OCCT standard I get a BSOFD. Now that I have more efficient cooling I am wondering what I am missing. There something else I need to jack up to find stability here? With my stock cooler i found stability at max 62C. Now I am 10C lower, why cant I reach higher? What is preventing my stability now? Pre-thanks to those interested in helping..


----------



## emersonsc

You bought into AMDs hype, thats where you went wrong


----------



## reficul

<~~~ AMD fan til they die!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

any luck Reficul?


----------



## emersonsc

Just talked to AMDs RMA department. They claim once you change the multiplier even in BE CPUs, you void the warranty. FYI for anyone who didnt know.


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
any luck Reficul?

1.35v HT dint help. BSOD in 1 min on OCCT


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Ok,

Try raising your NB voltage 1.37v-1.4v and give it a whirl


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reficul* 
kk, I got a Xigmatek 1283 with Ultra Kaze 120mm in place of my Phenom ii stock cooler and a Asus Radeon 4870 1G grpahics card. Temps are much lower, Im talking 10C lower. So I am back to reaching a new high from 3.755Ghz. So far Ive been trying gsk3rd's setup 18.5 x 210. 1.525v on the core, 1.30v CPU-NB, and 1.30 HT volts. Same MB M3A79-T. My core temps never exceed 52C but after 3 mins of OCCT standard I get a BSOFD. Now that I have more efficient cooling I am wondering what I am missing. There something else I need to jack up to find stability here? With my stock cooler i found stability at max 62C. Now I am 10C lower, why cant I reach higher? What is preventing my stability now? Pre-thanks to those interested in helping..

Reficul, try backing down the processor OC just a tad and see if it's stable past 3 minutes of OCCT. What are you memory settings currently set at? Can you include some CPU-Z screen shots for us?

Good luck


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Ok,

Try raising your NB voltage 1.37v-1.4v and give it a whirl

Raised NB volts to 1.37 and it got me 3 mins OCCT a lil better


----------



## megamatt

Anyone know what a safe NB frequency is to have?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

it's a small step...but in the right direction

Ok Now try NB 1.4v


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megamatt* 
Anyone know what a safe NB frequency is to have?


That debate is going on over at XS....Some people have been way higher for quite some time....But there just isn't any proof on what is or isn't.

On my gigabyte board i have been NB @1.4+v since i bought the CPU


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Reficul, try backing down the processor OC just a tad and see if it's stable past 3 minutes of OCCT. What are you memory settings currently set at? Can you include some CPU-Z screen shots for us?

Good luck









attempt: 18.5 X 210 cpuz settings


----------



## megamatt

oh ok


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Basically each board is different and reacts differently , so just watch the temps









Just don't place the NB voltage higher the the Cpu Voltage


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


it's a small step...but in the right direction

Ok Now try NB 1.4v


3min OCCT still


----------



## emersonsc

Ok, i have a question. on the m3a79-t dlx board, i see the option for CPU, CPU-NB, DDR, HT, and SB voltage. which setting is the actual NB voltage?


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


Ok, i have a question. on the m3a79-t dlx board, i see the option for CPU, CPU-NB, DDR, HT, and SB voltage. which setting is the actual NB voltage?


Processor-NB voltage


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

What are some other Voltage options on your board?

Also in your ram timings try setting your :

Bank cycle Time ( tRC ) from 23 to 26

Then give OCCT a shot again

Basically your CPU-NB


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


What are some other Voltage options on your board?


Bios 703 Voltage in Bios = 
Processor Voltage
Processor-NB Voltage
DDR Voltage
Northbridge Voltage
-- Hypertransport Voltage
-- Core/PCIe Voltage
Southbridge Voltage


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

What is your SB voltage at?

Will be Right back in a few min


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbenignxx*


what is your sb voltage at?


auto


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Also in your ram timings try setting your :

Bank cycle Time ( tRC ) from 23 to 26


I lasted 2 min with 26


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Hmm..

tricky lol

What is the range and increments for adjustment?

Change your ( tRC ) back to 23

(it is possible this combo won't work) luckily we have unlocked multi's









Can you run 18x 215 =3870?


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Hmm..

tricky lol

What is the range and increments for adjustment?

Change your ( tRC ) back to 23


Bios 703 Voltage in Bios = My settings and Max
Processor Voltage 1.525v
Processor-NB Voltage 1.40v 
DDR Voltage Auto w/max of 2.50v
Northbridge Voltage Manual
-- Hypertransport Voltage 1.36v w/Max of 1.50v
-- Core/PCIe Voltage 1.20v w/max of 1.40v
Southbridge Voltage Auto w/max of 1.40v


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Try a SB voltage of 1.3v

if that doesn't work we may have to try a different combo

So Much trial and error


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Try a SB voltage of 1.3v

if that doesn't work we may have to try a different combo

So Much trial and error










INSTADEATH! lol


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

LOL,

Ok we know that doesn't work at all lol...

So set that back to auto....and we'll have to try another combo lol

Ready for another combo?


----------



## reficul

yes sir


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Ok Lets try a 18x 215

Vcore 1.525v

NB 1.375v ( or close to it)

HT Voltage at 1.35v


----------



## yabo

Aww.. I want my processor to be this fast too! (good luck on the testing, guys!)


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Here's a new Combo i am working on










So far i have 2 that work lol

Yabo that was a nice 4.0ghz you did


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Ok Lets try a 18x 215

Vcore 1.525v

NB 1.375v ( or close to it)

HT Voltage at 1.35v


Failed but lasted a bit more past 3min on hot. 
I noticed your using linpack in the pic, I have been using OCCT (standard)
is this right?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I use Both Linpack and OCCT....it's just what i do

Linpack gets the cpu hotter (for me) you can do either or both

give linpack a try ( Make sure Test type says 90% mem free) to try and stress just the CPU

If it passes linpack then i go right to OCCT

What are your temps like?


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


What are your temps like?


Temps get to 54C on all cores, Ive had it stable at 62C max OCCT 1 hour with old cooler.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

OK,

Are you testing right now?

if not bump your NB up 1 notch


----------



## reficul

The only other improvement is a new grapics card, radeon 4870. Factory clocked atm. 
Testing 1.40 NBV


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

How do you like your 4870?


----------



## reficul

Fail 20 Secs into OCCT hot.


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


How do you like your 4870?


I play Everquest, Dual box and its amazingly Flawless! Textures and all graphics maxed. I love it!

I am glad I got the case I did, Plenty of room in this HAF 932


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Ok..... Let it cool for a bit

what was your highest previous Stable OC

I have been thinking of trying one out for my new board coming


----------



## reficul

3.755Ghz with stock cooler.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

OK

Next we will try

18x212 = 3816

Vcore 1.5

NB 1.30

Ht 1.30

I have a feeling it will be happier with like a 16 or 17 multi and higher FSB (Cpu Frequency)

But we'll try the 18 multi

I'll have you do OCCT first


----------



## reficul

My Max OC was 15.125v core 18.5x203 3.755Ghz with the stock cooler


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Did you try Lower Multi/High FSB....it seems to help take stress away


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Did you try Lower Multi/High FSB....it seems to help take stress away

Havent messed with that yet at all


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

You want to try it out?

Lower Multi/Higher fsb


----------



## reficul

OCCT still running last settings 6 mins and still going... dont breathe =p


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

LOL

<---turning Blue


----------



## reficul

15mins good, still truckin, max core temps are 58C


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

thats the best so far

1.5v vcore?


----------



## reficul

1.525V core bios set but up to 1.55 in OCCT


----------



## reficul

IT died! LOL almost 18 mins


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

got it









i responded just as it died









Next we'll drop the Multi

Can you post a Memory Pic in cpuZ


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
got it









i responded just as it died









Next we'll drop the Multi

Can you post a Memory Pic in cpuZ

Yup, here it is with those settings..


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

very cool









we will try

17x224 =3808

Vcore 1.5v (we might have to put the voltage up...but if we don't have too thats better









NB 1.35

HT 1.3

you ram timings are fine


----------



## test tube

Bumping up the FSB had a negative effect on the OCing ability of my 940. Only benefit was you could do ~xx25/50/75mhz frequencies but on the whole it tended to reduce the stability of my machine.

Try dropping the ram speed until you find a place where the processor is happy.


----------



## reficul

died 10 mins into OCCT, Max Core temps were 52C


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

some boards prefer a higher FSB (cpu frequency) and lower multi....it's all about finding the sweet spot.

OK

Raise the vcore 1.525v

HT 1.35v

I like the lower core temp


----------



## yabo

Hey Ben... how stable is that 4.1? I'm VERY stable at 3.7 but anything over 3.793 seems to die in some way or another very quickly =p But that's possibly my inexperience and not the chip/mobo/etc...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

It was more or less a test to see how much Low temps helped, But i did do multiple Benchies for 3-4 hours with out it crashing (never did OCCT).

The chip can do more...but am limited with air cooling (can't get the cores low enough).

LOL I actually froze my True ...believe it or not it stopped functioning and thats when i called it quits


----------



## reficul

15 OCCT mins and still trucking


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

goood to hear


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Did you try Lower Multi/High FSB....it seems to help take stress away


XxBeNigNxX, raising the HTT usually puts more stress on the chipset. Wouldn't the same apply on these boards as well? In regards to tRC, typically the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC so you are right on the mark with that. Increasing that number shouldn't have an effect on his OC...at least from my testing it hasn't revealed anything.

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

yeah the HTT should be lower But I have found stability in a little bit higher HTT...It boggles me

I have found that these PH II's react very much like PH I's, but seem to be a little looser allowing more in certain ares such as HTT.


----------



## reficul

30mins OCCT still truckin... Max Core temp has been 57C so far


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


yeah the HTT should be lower But I have found stability in a little bit higher HTT...It boggles me


XxBeNigNxX, interesting. I'm also assuming with the HTT increase comes a CPU-NB increase in voltage?

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


XxBeNigNxX, interesting. I'm also assuming with the HTT increase comes a CPU-NB increase in voltage?

Good luck


You are Correct


----------



## reficul

Died! 19 mins left, Max Core temps @ 57c, so close


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

What was the NB voltage at?

lol I forgot...that was a long wait


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbenignxx*


what was the nb voltage at?

Lol i forgot...that was a long wait










nbv 1.35


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

is there a NB 1.375v setting


----------



## reficul

Yup


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

we are this close so minor changes should do it









go ahead and change the NB voltage to 1.375v









and give it a whirl... you can let it cool for a bit if you want


----------



## reficul

HT is at 1.36 - keep it there?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

yes keep it right there









Hopefully this will do it....

Well i was right about the multi between 16-17









and 16 might be better yet lol

a 15 multi I think will be too much.


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reficul*


HT is at 1.36 - keep it there?


what are your current settings? i wana try mocking them to see what i get.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

15.5x246

vcore 1.525

NB 1.35

HT 1.36

DDR-800


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


15.5x246

vcore 1.525

NB 1.35

HT 1.36

DDR-800


::EDIT::those yours or the other guys? and what are you NB/HT speeds? timings for ddr2?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Those are reficul

5-5-5-18-23 2T

NB/HT speeds are auto

We haven't got it stable yet

Had the best luck with

16X238

Vcore 1.525

NB 1.35v

HT 1.36v

I am thinking it's the heat

We had a couple 40+ min OCCT runs

so we called it a day and will try again tomorrow


----------



## thlnk3r

XxBeNigNxX, would you happen to know what the stock voltages are on these boards for CPU-NB and HT?

Thank you


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Those are reficul

5-5-5-18-23 2T

NB/HT speeds are auto

We haven't got it stable yet

Had the best luck with

16X238

Vcore 1.525

NB 1.35v

HT 1.36v

I am thinking it's the heat

We had a couple 40+ min OCCT runs

so we called it a day and will try again tomorrow


HT = 1.36v on my board causes it to go red


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


HT = 1.36v on my board causes it to go red


It does on most Boards...1 to 2 notches ( in the red) wont hurt anything but your temp will go higher (at least from what i have found ).

If you are nervous about it (don't do it) other wise give it a whirl...just keep it reasonable.

HT- usually is 1.20v default on most boards

CPU-NB = 1.2-1.3v default ( it varies, I have seen some lower )

Just remember all Mobo's Vary and even though you may have used a voltage with one setting, that voltage (example CPU-NB ) might not work with a different setting.


----------



## emersonsc

i'm SO pissed off about my temps right now







... I dont know why they are so high on h2o


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


HT- usually is 1.20v default on most boards

CPU-NB = 1.2-1.3v default ( it varies, I have seen some lower )

just remember all Mobo's Vary and even though you may have used a voltage with one setting, that voltage (example CPU-NB ) might not work with a different setting.


XxBeNigNxX, very informative. Thank you for the reply.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


i'm SO pissed off about my temps right now







... I dont know why they are so high on h2o


Emersonsc, the results from Speedfan aren't entirely accurate sometimes. Have you tried Coretemp and Everest to see if there are any differences? That core temp (58C) may actually be at the IHS level and not at the core level.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Those are High temps....

have you checked your loop for air leaks?

I use HWmonitor, it has been spot on for me.

(PS.. don't use HWmonitor and OCCT at the same time, it will have very strange effects and maybe cause the program to crash)

Emersonsc ----is that Screen Shot correct showing your +12v at 10v?


----------



## emersonsc

all three progs showing the same temps :-(

and yes...its always showed that never paid attn thought it was just wrong


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


all three progs showing the same temps :-(

and yes...its always showed that never paid attn thought it was just wrong












It could be a Fluke....But if it is not, that could also be causing some of your issues.

Also your Core temp shot is showing VID @ 1.5v

It should show 1.35v


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


It could be a Fluke....But if it is not, that could also be causing some of your issues.

Also your Core temp shot is showing VID @ 1.5v


its 1.525 its just hard to read...

but what IS VID?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

VID should be your default CPU voltage ( which is 1.35V)

Have you cleared your Bios Lately?

Maybe it might help

EM if you look in your bios what do the temps say?


----------



## thlnk3r

Emersonsc, your vcore is also set at 1.525 volts. That is a tad high so I would expect to see higher then normal temperatures.

Guys, is 47C idle normal for this high of voltage?

Good luck


----------



## emersonsc

Well i set the CPU voltage to what you said which was 1.525 wouldnt that cause the VID to go up? Its ALWAYS done that for me when i change the cpu voltage with all 4 bios versions. Possible mobo flaw?

also im "stable" at 232x16 3712mhz. however 3dmark06 crashes about a quater of the way into the first vid test.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

no especially at Idle...

On my rig @3.9 with 1.525v I idle at 23-24C (71F ambient)

On reficul's rig @1.525v his idle was in the 30's C and under full load was 56-58C

emersonsc
"Well i set the CPU voltage to what you said which was 1.525 wouldnt that cause the VID to go up? Its ALWAYS done that for me when i change the cpu voltage with all 4 bios versions. Possible mobo flaw?"

It's Possible it is a mobo flaw, but your temps are bad.

See if you can get your temps down some how..... another possibilty is to RMA your mobo ( I know it sucks but....)


----------



## emersonsc

my loop:

rez
655 pump
dual rad
cpu
dual rad
4870
4870

dual rads on top and bottom of case. fans pushing cold air in from the outside of the case onto rads. side fan intake, front fan intake, rear fan out. When i had the side and front fan exhaust as well, temps were higher.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Does your Bios Show the same temps as the programs (or close to it)?


----------



## emersonsc

yes, the BIOS also shows the same temps :-(


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Ok,

You might want to remount, and/or start again with your WC'ing.

Something is very not right....It maybe your Mobo, but there is only one way to find out.


----------



## emersonsc

CPU has been remounted, as well as the block. I had this same issue in my old case with a diff fan/rad arrangment :-(


----------



## emersonsc

Heres an issue i dont like. If i top mount the PSU (which i have to) there arent two sets of mounting holes, just one, so the fan HAS to point down, which blows the hot air from the PSU down over part of the cpu and mofset cooler. I could turn the PSU around, but it would then only be held up by two screws.

The way it is now, the hot air gets sucked ut by the exaust fan on the back, but still blows hot air over the other stuff. The only other thing i can think of is to turn the fans around and have them blow air over the rads and push out of the case, but then im blowing hot air from the case over the rads...

Also, i changed things up a bit, im not running 218x17 @3706mhz 3dmark06 runs until 2nd CPU test then crashes :-(


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

On your power supply...

Doesn't the big fan on the bottom suck in air and then the fan on the back ( By the Plug-in) Blow away from the case? Thats what it should be doing.


----------



## emersonsc

you my smart friend.... are correct. for that, i give you rep haha im really a big dumb **s right now.

Stock settings, arent much better at all. I put EVERYTHING stock, voltages, CPU, mult, fsb, gpus everything is stock and my idle temps are a chilling 37core, 40 CPU... terrible.


----------



## emersonsc

even if i get the cpu a little cooler, i still have a cpu/OS that bsods at anything over 3.6-3.7 damn you amd to the pits of hell


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *emersonsc*


even if i get the cpu a little cooler, i still have a cpu/OS that bsods at anything over 3.6-3.7 damn you amd to the pits of hell


Seriously man, when it comes to getting a good chip, it's luck of the draw. Don't damn AMD. Some chips can be pushed through the roof, others can't.

This is truth

my OC is finally 3 hrs on OCCT running large--------never mind. while typing this, my comp restarted just after 3 hrs of OCCT....I'll post my settings once I get on that rig


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I hate to have to run, But I have been up over 30hours lol ( had to watch a friends son...Can never sleep when i am watching someone else's kid)

Anyways I really do think something is wrong, and i'm not leaning towards the cpu.

I suggest:

try to figure out the cooling issue

Possible reformat of windows without an overclock

or possible MOBO malfunction

I will be on tomorrow sometime, feel free to give me a hollar lol


----------



## emersonsc

the mobo has already been RMA'd once, so it wont suprise me if this thing is junk. Only problem is, ASUS is the only gig in town that makes the 790FX/SB750 chipset. There is maybe one or two more, but i've read toooooo many bad reviews about them. My only other option is the M4A but man i dont have the money to dump on a new mobo :-(


----------



## newt111

cpu-nb vid +.125
NB vid 1.3
cpu vid 1.45 in bios

I'm gonna try lowering the HT and NB to 1.8 GHz.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


All I really can and have to say is NO 2 CPU's are the same, The best Cpu's seem to come from the center of the wafer.

As far as Guaranteed 3.9+ on air no that is just wrong, Now up to 3.9+ on air is correct.

The only Guarantee is that the CPU will Run at it's Default Specifications... with possibly the opportunity to go up to 3.9+ on Air.

As Far as Your 9950 goes...You were a lucky one to get one up to 3.5ghz there is alot of people stuck at 3.0ghz.

I am not sticking up for AMD....But they have no explaining to do at all...they owe us nothing.

Some OC High and reach the projected possibility of 3.9+

and some OC less

And as long as the CPU is not DOA the 940's arrive at 3.0ghz

Either way I can understand your frustration ( I have been there before) but you have a couple options which you and only you can decide what to do.


i totally agree but it seems i am just getting more and more frustrated than contented..anyways i'll see when my peltier cooling arrives..if else fails then i suck..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emersonsc* 
the mobo has already been RMA'd once, so it wont suprise me if this thing is junk.

Emersonsc, what kind of cooling results were you getting on air? Is it possible your block isn't completely flat? Perhaps it could be concave/convex? Have you tried lapping the IHS (integrated heat spreader)?

Good luck


----------



## cbr600

Ok guys wish me luck Im getting a new 940 tomorrow not saying how but I am lol. Man I hope I get a good clocking one this time around.


----------



## emersonsc

Its possible. My vid cards seem to be running warm too. I almost wonder if i should be running two diff loops. I dont want to lap the CPU because its still under warranty


----------



## Unkemptemperor

Hello All! Here's what I've come up with using a 940. It's a simple OC, and I'm not an expert but it is rock solid. Unfortunately if I touch the BUS it's about as stable as Paris Hilton in a Calc exam.


----------



## reficul

Finally after sleeping on it, i got the 3.8Ghz me and XxBeNigNxX were working so hard on. It seems to like the high multiplier vs the high bus speed. Thanks XxBeNigNxX for all your help and the rest of yas








I really thought with an after market cooler i could get higher than this but I am still planning on trying new and different things. I am going to reboot and check my Bios settings to post the voltages, seems Overdrive is inaccurate. Woot! Happy OC'n..

18.5x206 ftw!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526310


----------



## reficul

Here are the graphs on core temps


----------



## reficul

Bios Voltage settings::
Core 1.5250
Processor NB 1.350
HT voltage 1.28
all the rest were set at Auto


----------



## reficul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Provide:
-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling


NEW overclock









- Phenom II X4 940BE
- CACVC AC 0851 CPIW
- RB-C2
- 3811.2Mhz 18.5x206
- 1.5250v
- 1.350v
- [email protected]
- [email protected]
- Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
- Bios 0703
- Xigmatek HDT S1283 w/Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm
- Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit

Thanks again XenoMopH!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Well Done reficul









When you put the TIM on ....

How did you apply it?

Did you do it like this?

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post5778299

Before you make the thin lines you have to fill the gaps.


----------



## MRHANDS

-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AC 0851 APMW
-RB-C2
-4017 MHZ
-1.48v
-1.48v
-2060 MHZ
-1648 MHZ @ 1.3
-Biostar TA790GX A2+
-00
-Xigmatech S1283 push-pull w/ antec tricool and stock xig fan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526341









anyone know why there's a red X on my validation?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

It means it was rejected

Either way Nice OC







and you have a Nice CPU!


----------



## Nenkitsune

RAGH you guys made me go and order a 940BE (after getting a 7750BE not too long ago lmao)
oh well, during my benchmarks I noticed my 7750 was a major bottleneck for my crossfire setup.


----------



## reficul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Well Done reficul









When you put the TIM on ....

How did you apply it?

Did you do it like this?

http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ml#post5778299

Before you make the thin lines you have to fill the gaps.

Mine came with a sticker over it. I took the sticker off, cleaned the sticky residue off then did a minor lapping job to make it as flat as possible. I didn't have any holes or gaps by the time i was done with it. I also lapped my cpu til shine. (600, 1000, 1500, 2000 grit sand paper on a flat surface)


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AC 0851 APMW
-RB-C2
-4017 MHZ
-1.48v
-1.48v
-2060 MHZ
-1648 MHZ @ 1.3
-Biostar TA790GX A2+
-00
-Xigmatech S1283 push-pull w/ antec tricool and stock xig fan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526341









I'm jealous!








What's your temps when you running Prime95 or OCCT with this OC?


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRHANDS* 
-Phenom II 940
-CACVC AC 0851 APMW
-RB-C2
-4017 MHZ
-1.48v
-1.48v
-2060 MHZ
-1648 MHZ @ 1.3
-Biostar TA790GX A2+
-00
-Xigmatech S1283 push-pull w/ antec tricool and stock xig fan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526341









anyone know why there's a red X on my validation?

Since it's rejected, I presume it's not stable







I can add you to the list, but as "not stable"...
Nice oc









Got mine to 4GHz to, it did pass the cpu-z validation...but running an OCCT test would crash it when I hit the button to start lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reficul*


I also lapped my cpu til shine. (600, 1000, 1500, 2000 grit sand paper on a flat surface)


Reficul, now that is what I'm talking about









Great job on the overclock. Ben did a great job assisting you. Goes to show that there are several different configurations that you can go with to achieve a higher overclocker.

Good job!


----------



## cbr600

XxBeNigNxX I got the same stepping as you this time so im hoping that turns into good overclocking. Will no more tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Since it's rejected, I presume it's not stable







I can add you to the list, but as "not stable"...
Nice oc









Got mine to 4GHz to, it did pass the cpu-z validation...but running an OCCT test would crash it when I hit the button to start lol


oh, didn't know we had to be stable lol. guess it would help to read the first post

I thought this was a push-it-to-the-limit thing. Guess i'll start work on a stable OC


----------



## yabo

May I please be added? I promise I'll be good!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yabo*


Here's mine:

Phenom 940
0850DPMW
Rev RB-C2
3700mhz, 200mhz, 18.5x
CPU- 1.45v
Auto? Can't find this setting =p
1800mhz @ 1.275v 
1800mhz @ 1.1v
ASRock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
1.40
WC

For an unlapped, first 4 hour run, this thing is surprising me left and right... and, yes, it's really on an ASRock board =p (they're not ALL bad, you know...)

Edit- Just want to add that I ran this for 8 hours in prime last night as I slept (ok, 7 hours 53 minutes) and it's stable.


Oh, and since this, it's been my 24/7 clock, and has passed occt. I'd call it VERY stable


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yabo* 
May I please be added? I promise I'll be good!

Oh, and since this, it's been my 24/7 clock, and has passed occt. I'd call it VERY stable









Yeah, you are on the list, but oneluvballer21 needs to update the first post...I have send him the updated version already...


----------



## McDown

I have a little change to my OC. I bumped NB to 2200 and HT to 2000. Not much but it sure increased memory performance.

So here is my new specs:
-Phenom II 940
-CPU stepping CACVC AC 0851APMW
-Revision RB-C2
-3700Mhz, 18.5x 200Mhz
-CPU voltage 1.5V
-CPU-NB voltage auto
-NB 2200Mhz 1.45V
-HTT 2000Mhz 1.3V
-MSI DKA790GX
-BIOS 1.6
-Coolermaster V8

P.S. Still can't reach 3.8 even with 1.55V


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@all
nice uptades here it looks like some guys already picking up the pace..lucky they are..hey nenkitsuke..lolz send that 7750 over here..


----------



## XenoMopH

Finally!!! I got my TEC WC set.....let the fun begin


----------



## newt111

someone recommend me a new cooler. I'm getting mid 50C temps in a 74F room at load

..1.47 vcore

which means if I get this stable at 3.5 GHz, I'll have to clock it down in the summer 'cause there's no A/C in my house


----------



## emersonsc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unkemptemperor* 
Hello All! Here's what I've come up with using a 940. It's a simple OC, and I'm not an expert but it is rock solid. Unfortunately if I touch the BUS it's about as stable as Paris Hilton in a Calc exam.

My board/cpu is the same way... any bus changes and my compy goes into a Britney Spears melt-down mode. It even tried to shave its head but i got the clippers in time. Whew...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


someone recommend me a new cooler. I'm getting mid 50C temps in a 74F room at load

..1.47 vcore

which means if I get this stable at 3.5 GHz, I'll have to clock it down in the summer 'cause there's no A/C in my house



You have a TRUE so i have to ask... What fan are you using on it?


----------



## newt111

no, it's not TRUE, mine is minus the 'E'


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


no, it's not TRUE, mine is minus the 'E'


Sorry my bad









Well I can recommend a T.R.U.E / with a good Fan....But there are other choices out there and everyone has different thoughts (Which is cool)









Here are 2 other good choices

Noctua NH-U12P

Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## newt111

I was looking at the http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...falcon92/3.htm
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/61...AM2.html#blank

any one have this?

and I upped my CPU VID to 1.475....OCCT is still going strong after 7 hrs...its was failing at the 3 hr mark before

hopefully I can keep my 3.5 GHz


----------



## test tube

The TRU 120 should outperform that with a push-pull fan setup. I would try putting on two of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc12slsy110c.html

And running the fans at full speed.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
The TRU 120 should outperform that with a push-pull fan setup. I would try putting on two of these: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sc12slsy110c.html

And running the fans at full speed.


All you need is 1 Strong fan (Preferably 120mm x 38mm)


----------



## newt111

I've got a strong fan....I'd tell you what it's running at but don't wanna stop OCCT....nearing 8 hrs now


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I've got a strong fan....I'd tell you what it's running at but don't wanna stop OCCT....nearing 8 hrs now









Nearing 8 Hours....You are stable









You were stable awhile ago lol....But good job


----------



## newt111

I've heard of stress tests crashing at 12 hrs or more


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I've heard of stress tests crashing at 12 hrs or more

The truth of the matter is you can stress for 24 hours and still have Problems at some point.

It's all in the eye of the owner.

I myself use OCCT for a given amount of time, Then I do all the things that I do (Game, Rip, encode....Just normal things) but I do them very aggressively...Switching from 1 to the other.

And for me I have never had a crash that was not caused by me and or Drivers.

But to each there own









Stressing can also wear out products...when normally it wouldn't (Just by the length of time being stressed) example: Blown capacitors


----------



## newt111

sounds like it's time to install Supreme Commander....if this OC can survive that....it's bullet proof


----------



## Diabolical999

Man, I wanna overclock the :turd: out of mine, but I'm on the stock fan until my new Xig. arrives on Tuesday. I did 3.8GHz, but temps were idling at 50c and didn't last 10 sec. in OCCT lol.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
The truth of the matter is you can stress for 24 hours and still have Problems at some point.

It's all in the eye of the owner.

The above is a very true statement. In my opinion nothing is 100% stable...it never will be. Shoot even at stock settings there can be hardware/software conflicts. As *XxBeNigNxX* mentioned above, it's all about the overclocker and their own preference.

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
In my opinion nothing is 100% stable...it never will be. Shoot even at stock settings there can be hardware/software conflicts.

Well said thlnk3r


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
Man, I wanna overclock the :turd: out of mine, but I'm on the stock fan until my new Xig. arrives on Tuesday. I did 3.8GHz, but temps were idling at 50c and didn't last 10 sec. in OCCT lol.


OUCH lol yeah thats way too toasty lol

sorry for the double post


----------



## newt111

I just got in my Federal tax return..gonna buy some much needed new shoes....then imma installing some games.

I haven't played a game since my Biostar died a week ago...I've got the shakes









and I'll post my OC settings as well


----------



## newt111

this is my final answer. I'm not gonna try higher until I get a better cooler, I'm gonna get some OCZ freeze...hopefully that will help. my temps are now in the low to mid 50s at load

-920

-CPU stepping - lapped it, don't know







bought on Feb. 12, so an earlier one

-Revision RB-C2

-3500GHz 250 x 14

-cpu voltage 1.47

-CPU-NB voltage + .125 from "normal", whatever that is on this board

-Northbridge clock 1750 1.4 volts

-HTT link speed and voltage 1750 voltage I don't know cause my bios doesn't have it

-motherboard used gigabyte MA790X-UD4

-motherboard BIOS revision F2

-type of cooling air

edit: I was a dummy and had the bios fan control on...now my temps are right around 50.

and that voltage in CPUZ is wrong...check the occt pic...it's also 1.47 in bios


----------



## Gen

Ok, my final update until I can get this thing running a bit cooler... This has been my max stable (or close to stable) overclock so far.

CPU Clock: 3612MHz (200x18)
CPU Volts: 1.5V
CPU-NB Volts: 1.35V
NB Clock: 2600MHz
NB Volts: 1.24V
HT-Link: 2600MHz
HT Volts:1.24V

Motherboard: ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
Bios: 703

I wish I could get that with less voltage but thats life...


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen* 
Ok, my final update until I can get this thing running a bit cooler... This has been my max stable (or close to stable) overclock so far.

CPU Clock: 3612MHz (200x18)
CPU Volts: 1.5V
CPU-NB Volts: 1.35V
NB Clock: 2600MHz
NB Volts: 1.24V
HT-Link: 2600MHz
HT Volts:1.24V

Motherboard: ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
Bios: 703

I wish I could get that with less voltage but thats life...

Yeah, you really want to get that Zalman outta there at your first opportunity, it's a great cooler, for a Dual-Core, lol. Yes, I have one, I'm not bashing, but you'll see much better temps with a Xigmatek, Noctua, or TRUE and they handle a Quad O/C much better, espically the TRUE (with a good 38mm fan).


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Well i have received my Foxconn A79A-S and have it up and running









I'm using my Phenom II 940 from my gigabyte rig.

The Stepping is: CACVC AC 0852GPDW

This board is awesome and so confusing all at the same time lol.

The Bios is unlike anything I have ever seen, and it will take time to figure it all out









Here's 2 pics of my first 3.8ghz OCCT run.... It did pass







(But i don't show that part).... I really wanted to show my temps....So ones at 20 min, and the Other at 40 min.



















I didn't need 1.5v vcore to do this, I just wanted to see the temp difference.

Not bad for fresh AS5


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben, very nice









I'm surprised how cooler these new processors run with 1.5volts. Completely different from the *older* 90nm process.

Keep pushing!


----------



## newt111

wow, you're load temp is what mine idles at


----------



## xgeko2

So far i have been able to get the cpu at 3.9ghz stable with 1.53v the HT link speed is at 2.6ghz and the north bridge frequency is also at 2.6ghz and a super pi 1m of 17sec


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys i got a freezone elite on its way here so see you all in a jiff..









btw does a lower TRC in mems help this chip go faster or with higher TRC values??mine is set at 18 when benching..haven't tried using a larger value..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


btw does a lower TRC in mems help this chip go faster or with higher TRC values??mine is set at 18 when benching..haven't tried using a larger value..


Kairi_zeroblade, the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC. So if you're running 5-5-*5*-*15* then your tRC should be 20. Having it at 18 may add instability to your overclock. This best way to find out is to start testing









Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC. So if you're running 5-5-*5*-*15* then your tRC should be 20. Having it at 18 may add instability to your overclock. This best way to find out is to start testing









Good luck


ohh i see thanks man..still new to OCing so haven't got a good kick ass on it..been just playing with frequencies tats all..


----------



## Diabolical999

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528181

*Stepping:* CACVC AC 0852GPHW
*NB Voltage:* 1.3v


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Very Nice OC









Have you noticed a difference in feel over a higher Multi?

On my rigs I always seem to (for the better)


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Very Nice OC









Have you noticed a difference in feel over a higher Multi?

On my rigs I always seem to (for the better)


Yeah definitely. I just couldn't get it stable on a strictly _multiplier_ overclock. Just demanded a _lower_ multi and *higher* FSB. Worked out to be a perfect combo for me though - now stable finally.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Excellent,

Going for Strictly higher Multi OC's (stably) is usually alot harder to acheive... and from what i have tested.. going with a lower multi /Higher CPU frequency (FSB) results in better perfomance at the same Frequency.

It's all about finding that sweet spot...

So Much depends on what the Mobo will allow

Either way great job


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


guys i got a freezone elite on its way here so see you all in a jiff..









btw does a lower TRC in mems help this chip go faster or with higher TRC values??mine is set at 18 when benching..haven't tried using a larger value..


I hope you are getting any luck on the temps. I got the Freezone ELite, but it doesn't perform as I hoped it would.
Keeping the core at 32C and load @ 50C with 1.4375 VCore (Bios), it's very loud (installed a Scythe 3000rpm), and only 4-5C lower than with my Z600. I'm really disapointed:swearing:

Edit: tnx...thlnk3r


----------



## thlnk3r

XenoMopH, I think you quoted the wrong user


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
I hope you are getting any luck on the temps. I got the Freezone ELite, but it doesn't perform as I hoped it would.
Keeping the core at 32C and load @ 50C with 1.4375 VCore (Bios), it's very loud (installed a Scythe 3000rpm), and only 4-5C lower than with my Z600. I'm really disapointed:swearing:

Edit: tnx...thlnk3r

OMG







its on its way down here..its too late to regret but will check dude..thanks for the tip..


----------



## Nenkitsune

welp, I just got MY 940BE in today and tweaked it a bit. I haven't gone for stability _yet_ but I did 3dmark it at 20669 at 3.8ghz with the NB set to 2.6ghz (only changed the multi and voltage to 1.48v)
I noticed something too. I have a VERY new 940 chip. I don't have a good picture, BUT it's an 0901 chip.

I'm having a weird issue where I can't RAISE my ht higher than 1600mhz I can LOWER it, but no matter what, I can't get it to go UP, unless I use AOD.

here are the current settings I'm using (trying to find the maximum stable)
-Phenom II type *940BE*
-CPU stepping *CACVC AC 0901APWM*
-Revision *RB-C2*
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier *3.645ghz (270x13.5)*
-CPU voltage *1.45v*
-CPU-NB voltage *1.3v*
-Northbridge clock *2160mhz*
-HTT link speed and voltage *stock*
-motherboard used *Biostar TA790GX3*
-type of cooling *Noctua NH-U12P*
-Operating System *Windows XP Pro SP3*

these settings aren't final at all yet. I think I might want to drop that reference clock some and bump the multi up a bit haha


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I'm having a weird issue where I can't RAISE my ht higher than 1600mhz I can LOWER it, but no matter what, I can't get it to go UP, unless I use AOD.


Nenkitsune, congrats on the new purchase.

According to the attached CPU-Z screen shot you included in your previous post it looks like you are already above 1600Mhz HT (1890Mhz). Perhaps the BIOS is displaying something different?

Good luck


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Nenkitsune, congrats on the new purchase.

According to the attached CPU-Z screen shot you included in your previous post it looks like you are already above 1600Mhz HT (1890Mhz). Perhaps the BIOS is displaying something different?

Good luck


no, I got 1890 by pushing the reference clock. what I mean is I am unable to raise the HT multiplier, and must push the reference clock if I want a higher HT speed. (if I set a 9x multiplier, it sets an 8x multiplier, if I set a 10x multiplier, it sets an 8x multiplier, if I set a 7x multiplier, it takes the 7x multi)
however, if I hop into amd overdrive, I can push the HT Link multiplier higher, and set whatever I want.


----------



## xgeko2

do you have your latest motherboard bios?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
do you have your latest motherboard bios?

Yep, actually, it did it with the old bios as well. It never acted up like this with my 7750BE, so it must not want to boost it up with the phenom. maybe there's some sort of weird setting for it...


----------



## Sparhawk

OMG!!! MSI released an new BIOS 1.7 official. I might finally be able to oc this thing.
I'm going to flash it right now.
Will post back with results.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
Yep, actually, it did it with the old bios as well. It never acted up like this with my 7750BE, so it must not want to boost it up with the phenom. maybe there's some sort of weird setting for it...

same prob when i tried using mine on a 780G board from gigabyte..it reads 1600mhz on HT..lolx..

nice nenkitsuke..i want to see the benchies..still waiting for my peltier..


----------



## xgeko2

ooo man thats what im waiting to get too is a decent peltier lol. which one did you go with?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


same prob when i tried using mine on a 780G board from gigabyte..it reads 1600mhz on HT..lolx..

nice nenkitsuke..i want to see the benchies..still waiting for my peltier..










lmao what benches. i ran PCmark06 at 3.8ghz and scored a 20669, and I know it'll score higher at 3.9ghz by a big margin if I can get it to stop crashing it.


----------



## dansi

Dear Nenkit

Biostar 790GX is bugged! The HT can only stay 1600mhz. If you change by AOD, it will crash and AOD becomes red color.

1600mhz HT is worse than PH1!!!


----------



## Nenkitsune

actually I haven't had any problem with it being higher than 1600mhz. AOD doesn't become red either for its setting.


----------



## dansi

I mean if you change it the normal way, 10x HT multiplier. It will not work.
I have no exp with changing the ref clk.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dansi* 
Biostar 790GX is bugged! The HT can only stay 1600mhz.

Dansi, do you have any documentation about this specific issue? I'm interested in reading about it. I find it quite strange that the HT multiplier doesn't effect the HT speed.

Nenkitsune, worse case scenario we'll just have to play with the HTT (reference clock speed) and processor multiplier to get your settings all dialed in. If you raise the reference clock speed and drop the HT multiplier does it display the correct changes?

Good luck


----------



## dansi

It is confirmed bug to all P2 AM3 users.

NB start at 1600. u can change to 2000 at no problem
HTT start at 1600. u cannot change to AM3 specs of 2000

All Biostar 790GX AM3 users are bugged afaics every where in the internet. none can change the HTT multiplier to the correct ratio

BTW biostarers, can i ask which settings to change the vcore?
at load my vid reports 1.3125 in AOD but core voltage is 1.344 in cpuid?


----------



## Sparhawk

Okay, I run OCCT at any clock setting, even stock, and it gives me errors.

I'm thinking it might be my memory but I haven't noticed any other instability.

can anyone point me in the direction of a memory testing program that actually works?

Memtest doesn't recognize my system properly and I'm not sure if it is testing properly as a result.

Or maybe there is another cpu stressing utility I could use instead of OCCT?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Which ram combo are you using?

I see you have 2 listed


----------



## Sparhawk

I'm using both sets.

running them at 800MHz with 4-5-4-11-15 timings @2.1V


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

So your using both the mushkins and the gskill?


----------



## Sparhawk

yeah, I could take the muskin set out fairly easily but the gskill are a little hard to get at due to the cpu cooler.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Take out the Muskin set since thats easiest for you.....then make sure the Mem Timings and Voltage is set correctly in the Bios for the Gskill....and give OCCT another run









Also what Gskill ram are you using?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dansi*


BTW biostarers, can i ask which settings to change the vcore? 
at load my vid reports 1.3125 in AOD but core voltage is 1.344 in cpuid?


Dansi, have you tried changing the cpu voltage in the BIOS? Go to T-Series->CPU Over Voltage. You'll have options ranging from +0.012V to +0.787V (according to the manual on page 32). Let us know if that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Okay, I run OCCT at any clock setting, even stock, and it gives me errors.


Sparhawk, how quick do these errors occur after you start the stress test? Have you tried the most *recent *version of Memtest?

Good luck guys


----------



## Sparhawk

removing the mushkin seems to have worked, although I'd like to let OCCT run longer.

I guess I'll just have to order another 4GB of the gskill to fill up those lonely empty ram slots.

@thlnk3r
they would occur within an hour, usually around 15-30min into the test.

and yeah, the latest greatest version still doesn't recognize everything correctly. It says I've got a generic amd processor and it reads the ram speed and timings all completely wrong. It doesn't even see the level 3 cache on the processor. I don't think memtest has been updated for use with these processors.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


they would occur within an hour, usually around 15-30min into the test.

and yeah, the latest greatest version still doesn't recognize everything correctly. It says I've got a generic amd processor and it reads the ram speed and timings all completely wrong. It doesn't even see the level 3 cache on the processor. I don't think memtest has been updated for use with these processors.


Sparhawk, could this issue be heat related? What is OCCT reporting in terms of temperature during testing?

In regards to memtest, I believe in version 2.00 they added Phenom support. Strange that it is not recognizing your memory/sub-timings









Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

You can set OCCT to run Longer (Default is 1 hour) but you can set it to 2hr or a custom length.

Edit: Oh I see what you mean lol

If you fill up all the dimm slots, you are probably going to have to increase the ram voltage a little.

Also having all the ram slots filled can also limit how far you are able to OC your CPU.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sparhawk, could this issue be heat related? What is OCCT reporting in terms of temperature during testing?

In regards to memtest, I believe in version 2.00 they added Phenom support. Strange that it is not recognizing your memory/sub-timings









Good luck

Yeah, the memtest thing is weird, it used to work when I had my 5000+ X2 installed with the 1.6 BIOS but now that I've switched over to the 940 it hasn't liked it at all.

but, I just passed a 1 hour OCCT session.








temps maxed out at 52C

my settings:
3.6GHz @ ~1.46V *1.42V*
1066MHz ram at 5-5-5-29-26 ... 29 and 26 because the motherboard still isn't setting timings correctly. I set it to 5-5-5-15-20 in the BIOS

CPUZ validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529817

EDIT: turns out it is still stable even at 1.42Vcore, haven't been able to get past 3.6GHz tho.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Glad that worked for you









It's never a good idea to mix Ram Brands and / or ram types


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Dansi, do you have any documentation about this specific issue? I'm interested in reading about it. I find it quite strange that the HT multiplier doesn't effect the HT speed.

Nenkitsune, worse case scenario we'll just have to play with the HTT (reference clock speed) and processor multiplier to get your settings all dialed in. If you raise the reference clock speed and drop the HT multiplier does it display the correct changes?

Good luck


Yeah, I'm already dialing in my overclock by bumping up my HTT and playing with the multi. These PhII chips are a lot more OC friendly than my 7750BE was (it didn't like HTT bumps at all, this 940 loves it though)

The really tough part is that it has SO MUCH headroom, that finding it's maximum stable is really tricky. I can boot into windows at 3.8ghz, bench it, play games, but launch prime and instant restart. I can't boot 3.9 no matter what though.

I'm not sure what temps to trust exactly. my core temps read as 45c right now, and my mobo's cpu temp (basically the one in the socket) reads 37c (yes, it is warm right now, my room is really hot, and I'm using 1.568v because I want to try and figure out if I can bench 3.9ghz)

oh, but to answer your question, yes, LOWERING the multiplier does work (i have it at 7x with my HTT at 244 to bring my HT up to 1708, I have it that low because I actually was using a much higher clock earlier) It's like there's some sort of bios limitation that won't allow a multiplier above 8x to get set properly. You can set 10x, the bios will SAVE the 10x, but for whatever reason it doesn't SET the HT to 10x


----------



## XenoMopH

Same here Nenkitsune...I can boot into 3.9, heck even into 4.0, but I just can't get them stable...


----------



## AIpha

MY 920 is at 3.5 right now.


----------



## Blitz6804

I will read the whole thread later. However, I would like to mention that I just received my new Deneb and I will post a stock CPU-Z once I mount it. For now... have an IHS:










It is an as-of-yet-filed 0852APCW. I do not know if there are any submissions for 0852xxxx, but they are not yet on the front page.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I'm not sure what temps to trust exactly. my core temps read as 45c right now, and my mobo's cpu temp (basically the one in the socket) reads 37c (yes, it is warm right now, my room is really hot, and I'm using 1.568v because I want to try and figure out if I can bench 3.9ghz)


Nenkitsune, the core temps would be the correct ones to check. The cpu temp is probably at the IHS level which I'm assuming is displayed as only (1) reading in your software.

Hope that helps


----------



## MRHANDS

validated at 4008mhz. but, I couldn't get superpi to run
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529916

Now, a straight 20x200 4ghz superpi run. removed 2 sticks of ram and ran the other 2 at 1066. exciting!


----------



## test tube

3375mhz
250mhz FSB
2250mhz NB and HT (stock volts on both)
1000mhz DDR2 RAM

Not bad for a $100 board.









Once my OCFreeze gets here and I lap my Mugen I'm going to go for 3500-3600mhz 24/7. This is at the top of it's thermal limits @ 59C peak with LinX (granted nothing will ever make your CPU as hot as LinX).


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Nenkitsune, the core temps would be the correct ones to check. The cpu temp is probably at the IHS level which I'm assuming is displayed as only (1) reading in your software.

Hope that helps

well in that case my noctua is doing it's job with keeping the core temps at 50c load.

scratch that.
it's way too hot to overclock in here.
my SB temp (which does a good job of showing my room temp) is at 90F, and my thermometer I put in my room, is reading pretty freaking close to 90F

my temps are hitting 56c under load.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

man my OC settings are stable under Winxp 64-bit but under Vista64 everything just hangs up..could you point out some reasons although in Vista64 i can reach 4ghz already..but with a much higher voltage than my previous "hit and run" sessions on XP64..


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Vista 64bit always seems to be harder to overclock on (at least for AMD users).

I too use Vista 64bit and have done a comparison between XP Pro (32) and vista 64bit, and I could hit higher with less voltage with XP.

But there is no way I am going back to XP for day to day use just for a higher OC.


----------



## sweatygrundle

sorry bout the 3d mark score in there i had a contest with a guy on another site.

btw I'm new to overclocking and found this site after searching about the settings that worked with the phenom II. this is what i got it to do with some tweaking. i havent tried to push it any more. and i was only going for it that night to stomp a guys gtx280 with my little hd4850.

The only stability test i have is the one in amd overdrive and it ran fine with that for 2 hours.

phenom II 940 3712
225fsb
2025ht link
ocz flex eb edition ddr2 @900


----------



## thlnk3r

Sweatygrundle, welcome to OCN









Nice job on the overclock. Have you attempted to push it any further? For your memory sub-timings, you could probably drop your tRC to 20. As far as I know the sums of tRP and tRAS should always equal tRC. Perform some testing and see if you get better results with that. If it adds instability to your OC then just change it back to 25.

I'm sure a few others will chime in about your OC.

Good luck


----------



## sweatygrundle

Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try tomarro when i have had some sleep. thats one thing i don't know verry well is the memory timing. i was having a little issue with getting up that high at first but after seeing alot of people stayed low on the multiplyer and uped the fsb i started that route and when i started creaping higher on the memory speed i added 1 to the stock 4-4-3-15 timings and the rest is just what the mobo put it at. hell i had to set the stock timings in bios when i got this stuff last week. it had it all at 6-6-6-18.

oh, and what is to hot for these things to run at? mine at 3712 under load was 58-59c idle is 40-42. the room is a little warm and my case doesn't seem to breath verry well. I'm going to get an antec 900 next week if they are still on sale next week.


----------



## Blitz6804

Okay... I have an operating Phenom II, but I have yet to do anything with it. (Nor can I until I get new RAM.) Right now, I am running it stock with 1 DIMM of DDR2-800 CL4 running at DDR2-1066 CL5. I would put in another DIMM, but to do so requires me to remove my heatsink and I have new RAM in the mail anyway that will not necessitate that. Anyway...

My idle temp is about 37Âº C on the cores. (All four are identical in any program I check?) Or, it is 29Âº C on the CPU. I assume that the goal is to keep the cores under 62Âº C correct? Incredibly, despite having only a single DIMM (thereby being single channel) it pulls in about 7100 MBps on the memory read speed. I am stunned. I am curious if I am going to have a problem doing much with it because my board tends to undervolt. (0.976 V for 800 MHz, 1.136 V for 1800 MHz, and 1.328 V for 3000 MHz rather than the expected 1.000 V, 1.150 V, and 1.350 V respectively.) I will post a CPU-Z now if required, but I figured you would rather wait until I have it running dual channel at least.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweatygrundle*


Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try tomarro when i have had some sleep. thats one thing i don't know verry well is the memory timing. i was having a little issue with getting up that high at first but after seeing alot of people stayed low on the multiplyer and uped the fsb i started that route and when i started creaping higher on the memory speed i added 1 to the stock 4-4-3-15 timings and the rest is just what the mobo put it at. hell i had to set the stock timings in bios when i got this stuff last week. it had it all at 6-6-6-18.

oh, and what is to hot for these things to run at? mine at 3712 under load was 58-59c idle is 40-42. the room is a little warm and my case doesn't seem to breath verry well. I'm going to get an antec 900 next week if they are still on sale next week.


The max rated temp is 62C, so you may not want to push it harder untill you can get those temps down


----------



## Blitz6804

Is it normal for all four cores to read the same temperature? I do not mean substantially similar, I mean identical. That is, Everest reads the identical number for all cores; they all move up or down at exactly the same time. Is the 62Âº C for the core temp or the CPU temp?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Having all 4 cores reading the same is infact normal on Phenom I's and Phenom II's









See here:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/44...ml#post5796053


----------



## Blitz6804

Wow... that sucks... you at full load is 40.5Âº C; me at idle is 38Âº C. It is possible I have to let the AS5 cure; it is possible that I need to shim the heat sink; it is possible I need to add more TIM. I do not want to pull the PC apart again! *Cries.*


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Wow... that sucks... you at full load is 40.5Âº C; me at idle is 38Âº C. It is possible I have to let the AS5 cure; it is possible that I need to shim the heat sink; it is possible I need to add more TIM. I do not want to pull the PC apart again! *Cries.*


I have my CPU / and T.R.U.E lapped with pressure mod and Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm fan 133+cfm

I also use a conversion kit so I can rotate my T.R.U.E to allow good airflow to it (example and it's true- just by rotating the T.R.U.E I dropped 7C)

With my lapped parts I use less AS5 (about 1/2- 3/4 a BB) and I spread it evenly across the CPU.


----------



## Blitz6804

If I do the pressure spread method, any idea how big the spread pattern should be? That is, what size is the die under the IHS?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Was Playing around lol










LOL I remember when 25mhz was fast lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
If I do the pressure spread method, any idea how big the spread pattern should be? That is, what size is the die under the IHS?

Blitz, attached is a pic of a de-lidded Phenom 9600. It probably isn't required to completely spread the TIM across the IHS since the die is in the middle. Arctic Silver's instructions for Quad cores still applies to the same procedure. Perhaps in some applications (such as Ben's) it does help. Lapping both surfaces probably helps out as well.

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Blitz, attached is a pic of a de-lidded Phenom 9600. It probably isn't required to completely spread the TIM across the IHS since the die is in the middle. Arctic Silver's instructions for Quad cores still applies to the same procedure. Perhaps in some applications (such as Ben's) it does help. Lapping both surfaces probably helps out as well.

Good luck

Nice pic thlnk3r









Poor 9600 lol


----------



## Ellis456

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
Was Playing around lol










LOL I remember when 25mhz was fast lol

Just for interest what was your temps like at that speed lol?.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellis456* 
Just for interest what was your temps like at that speed lol?.

Ellis456, good question









I just now noticed the above screen shot from Ben....231Mhz!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I'm stress testing right now @ 200mhz LOL...Vcore still @1.47 (No Difference than @ 3.7-3.8 at Idle lol)

CPU Temp = 23C

Core temps = 27C

I can drop the core temps with less Vcore...But this is just for fun....

I will post a pic after 20min have come up lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
I'm stress testing right now @ 200mhz LOL...Vcore still @1.47 (No Difference than @ 3.7-3.8 at Idle lol)

CPU Temp = 23C

Core temps = 27C

I can drop the core temps with less Vcore...But this is just for fun....

I will post a pic after 20min have come up lol

Ben, try undervolting the processor too. Aren't these listed at 1.2 volts - 1.4 volts? I'm a tad curious to see how low you can get it









Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Well here's after 20min @200mhz 1.47Vcore lol










I will lower it some more and the vcore too...My goal is as Low as possible LOL


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Ok here is 100mhz @ .864v (voltage is correct) LOL










I think I may be able to drop it lower both mhz and Vcore...But 1 New toy arrived and is needing my affection









I will resume my quest for lowness in awhile lol


----------



## Blitz6804

Type: Phenom II x4 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0852APCW
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3000 MHz
Method: 15x200
CPU Volt: 1.360 V
CPU-NB Volt: 1.290 V
NB Clock: 2200 MHz
NB Volt: Stock (will check later)
HT-Link: 1800 MHz
HT Volt: 1.280 V
Motherboard: DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS (SB600)
BIOS: Phoenix Tech. 6.00 PG 2009/02/02 (Ω)
Cooling: Air

I will get clocking up once I fix my temperature issue.


----------



## Nenkitsune

man, FINALLY it's A/C weather in AZ, meaning my idle temps are much better. 30-32c idle with 1.44v, exactly how it should be.

I'm trying to stabilize 3.6ghz, but I don't know exactly how many volts to give it. there seems to be some sort of voltage wall where this chip starts puking all over the place if I go too high. I think something like 1.4-1.48 should work. (currently testing 1.44v, dropping to 1.42v under load)

oh, and hey, Ben, can you underclock your reference clock? on my TA790GX3 I can DROP the reference clock as low as 190mhz haha


----------



## AIpha

Figured I'll actually post a bit of proof with my 3.5. Besides a simple validation, here is a 24 minute stress test I ran with OCCT high priority.

Type: Phenom II x4 920
Stepping: Unknown
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3500
Method: 14x250
CPU Volt: 1.45(BIOS) 1.36 OCCT
CPU-NB Volt: Stock
NB Clock: Unknown
NB Volt: Stock 
HT-Link: 1750 MHz
HT Volt: Stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA790X-UD4
BIOS: Award Software International, F2 Revision
Cooling: Air(CoolerMaster Hyper 212)


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

finally i found my zen..


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 









finally i found my zen..

i could use some of that


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
i could use some of that









its still on its way here..


----------



## Nenkitsune

it takes 1.5v to stabalize at 3.6ghz (17x212) BUT it's running at about 54-55 load, so not too bad. so far it's been running for an hour.

(I'm piecing together a watercooling setup >_>)


----------



## AIpha

Oh wow...nvm I was reaching 3.5 on stock voltage...>_>


----------



## Blitz6804

Okay... question...

I am running 15x200 @ 1.376 V. The Northbridge and HyperTransport are both 1800 MHz. That is, completely and utterly bone stock on everything but the CPU voltage. HOWEVER, Prime95 x64 v 25.8 and OCCT throw rounding/computational errors on Core 2 and/or 3. Should I RMA the CPU to Newegg? It is not Prime95 / OCCT stable as far as I am concerned, AT STOCK, unless there is some setting in my motherboard I am missing? This does this despite the RAM being in Ganged or Unganged. Temperatures under S&M's FPU test are 56Âº C at peak.


----------



## Nenkitsune

what does CPU-Z say the voltage is set to? on my board, if I set it to 1.35v without any voltage increases in the other option, it sets it to 1.45v, if I up the voltage by .012v (so 1.35+.012) it bumps up to 1.36ish (then after that I have no idea how accurate it really is, I've gotten to the point I don't trust it, and I set a number that I know will set it to a certian voltage)

if you're verifying it with CPU-Z, then you might want to RMA


----------



## vwgti

Is this on the board in the sig blitz? If so I got dfi to release a bios to resolve my issues. Do you have the latest bios from there website?


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Okay... question...

I am running 15x200 @ 1.376 V. The Northbridge and HyperTransport are both 1800 MHz. That is, completely and utterly bone stock on everything but the CPU voltage. HOWEVER, Prime95 x64 v 25.8 and OCCT throw rounding/computational errors on Core 2 and/or 3. Should I RMA the CPU to Newegg? *It is not Prime95 / OCCT stable as far as I am concerned, AT STOCK*, unless there is some setting in my motherboard I am missing? This does this despite the RAM being in Ganged or Unganged. Temperatures under S&M's FPU test are 56Âº C at peak.


Same. Mine will fail on stock _everything_. *OCCT* is teh fail, not my (your) cpu. Friggin STOCK setting for crap's sake, _failing_ OCCT. Don't see how this is, either. I said the hell with OCCT, and now test 100% stable with the Everest stress test. Works for me.


----------



## Nenkitsune

welp, I finally got this thing stable enough for me with the settings here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530732

3.604ghz ([email protected])

ran OCCT for 2 hours, temps never hit higher than 55.5c


----------



## vwgti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


welp, I finally got this thing stable enough for me with the settings here
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530732

3.604ghz ([email protected])

ran OCCT for 2 hours, temps never hit higher than 55.5c


You should try some reference clock ocing, I got to 250x15 at 1.5. Just my two cents.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


You should try some reference clock ocing, I got to 250x15 at 1.5. Just my two cents.


I did lmao. the best setting I found was 17x212. not a huge reference clock, but for whatever reason 250x14.5 wasn't as stable.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I did lmao. the best setting I found was 17x212. not a huge reference clock, but for whatever reason 250x14.5 wasn't as stable.


Yeah, I've always found using the cpu multi works better, or at least it keeps things simple and it has worked for me so far. That and I don't have the time to be messing around with the reference clock.

I've been rock solid at 3.6 @ 1.42V 52C using just the cpu multi.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Is this on the board in the sig blitz? If so I got dfi to release a bios to resolve my issues. Do you have the latest bios from there website?

Vwgti, good point. The BIOS release on 2008-10-01 added some cpu micro code support for "future AMD CPUs". Blitz it probably wouldn't hurt to try.

I read a small thread on dficlub.org with some individuals saying the M2RS doesn't handle 145W processors very well. Apparently the M2R has better quality components to deal with that. Not sure if that applies to your 940 which is a 125W processor.

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

previous run on mine..i don't seem to get why the hell my card scores wont go up but my CPU score was already pumping with the tweak i finally found..lolx.. it seems my card hates me so much..


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


what does CPU-Z say the voltage is set to? on my board, if I set it to 1.35v without any voltage increases in the other option, it sets it to 1.45v, if I up the voltage by .012v (so 1.35+.012) it bumps up to 1.36ish (then after that I have no idea how accurate it really is, I've gotten to the point I don't trust it, and I set a number that I know will set it to a certian voltage)

if you're verifying it with CPU-Z, then you might want to RMA


If I leave at auto, (1.350 V in the BIOS) Windows shows it as 1.328 V. So I tried +25 mV (1.375 V in the BIOS) and Windows shows it as 1.360 V at idle, 1.344 V at load. So I set it to +50 mV (1.400 V in the BIOS) which has Windows running a stable 1.376 V regardless of load. This VDroop only appears to happen on odd voltage addends.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Is this on the board in the sig blitz? If so I got dfi to release a bios to resolve my issues. Do you have the latest bios from there website?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Vwgti, good point. The BIOS release on 2008-10-01 added some cpu micro code support for "future AMD CPUs". Blitz it probably wouldn't hurt to try.


I used to have the 2008-10-01 BIOS. However, as I posted in this thread, and as is in my signature (Brisbane; Deneb) I presently have the 2009-02-02 BIOS. I could try rolling back to see if that helps any, but I am dubious.

EDIT: I dropped my divider to DDR2-800. Now it seems to be running OCCT quite happily at 15x200 @ 1.328 V. Thus, while there is an RMA in order, I believe it is my RAM and not my CPU. I think I need to burn a Memtest CD.


----------



## Ellis456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Ok here is 100mhz @ .864v (voltage is correct) LOL










I think I may be able to drop it lower both mhz and Vcore...But 1 New toy arrived and is needing my affection









I will resume my quest for lowness in awhile lol


But can it run crysis?, thats the question everyones asking. Hey you have invented a new hobby: underclocking how low can you go!.


----------



## Blitz6804

Underclocker's limbo? I guess this is how you run older games that are tied directly to the clock speed.


----------



## XenoMopH

I have updated the list, and have send it to oneluvballer21.


----------



## Blitz6804

XenoMopH: If it is not to late, I can run stock speed at 1.328 V with DDR2-800. It passes OCCT 1 hour default. I am running Memtest86+ now at DDR2-1066 and have found so far two errors on the first pass. (Both test 8.)

000 9D63 F004 => Expected 60FE D3C8; off by 0800 0000
001 27A6 7704 => Expected 8A03 A348; off by 2000 0000


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
XenoMopH: If it is not to late, I can run stock speed at 1.328 V with DDR2-800. It passes OCCT 1 hour default. I am running Memtest86+ now at DDR2-1066 and have found so far two errors on the first pass. (Both test 8.)

000 9D63 F004 => Expected 60FE D3C8; off by 0800 0000
001 27A6 7704 => Expected 8A03 A348; off by 2000 0000

Blitz, I'm glad you found out your memory was at fault and not your motherboard and processor. You had mentioned "test 8" above...do you run test 5 as well? I find tests 5 and 8 both to be a little bit more intensive then the default ones.

Good luck dude


----------



## Blitz6804

Yes I have. In three passes, I found 13 total errors. Six each in Tests 5 and 8, one in Test 7. I am debating if I should downclock the RAM two dividers and start experimenting with the processor or just wait until Newegg ships me working RAM.


----------



## kaer

Here's my entry:

CPUZ: Click Here










Chipset, CPU and CPU Northbridge all running 150mv over stock.
Ram underclocked for now until I run some more tests.

*Update* 
Stepping: CACVC AC 0850 DPBW

The rest of my setup should be in my system details.


----------



## test tube

Those temps look good.. I recommend trying LinX/IntelBurnTest too, it was able to put my temps 3C above the other overclocking programs.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Figured I'll actually post a bit of proof with my 3.5. Besides a simple validation, here is a 24 minute stress test I ran with OCCT high priority.

Type: Phenom II x4 920
Stepping: Unknown
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3500
Method: 14x250
CPU Volt: 1.45(BIOS) 1.36 OCCT
CPU-NB Volt: Stock
NB Clock: Unknown
NB Volt: Stock 
HT-Link: 1750 MHz
HT Volt: Stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA790X-UD4
BIOS: Award Software International, F2 Revision
Cooling: Air(CoolerMaster Hyper 212)


I was getting OCCT crashes near the 3 hour mark....I wouldn't say yours is stable yet


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


I was getting OCCT crashes near the 3 hour mark....I wouldn't say yours is stable yet


Well I don't plan on ever having my cpu stressed at 100% for 3 hours >_>


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Well I don't plan on ever having my cpu stressed at 100% for 3 hours >_>


AIpha, your machine may not necessarily have to be 100% stressed for it to run into "errors". You could simply open a .jpg file some random time and have a lock up. My standard practice of stability is 1hr in OCCT (High) and then a 24hr test in Orthos (Blend at Priority 9). If all is well then I am happy.

Hope that helps


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah; it was definitely the RAM that is the issue. I am right now running S&M's FPU test. 20 minutes through, and it is running fine at 100% load on all four cores. After some modifications to my cooling layout, found Dragonier's thread, my load temp is down to a steady 51.5Âº C in the FPU test. For the record, the CPU is running its stock 3000 MHz with a 22 mV undervolt, that is, 1.328 V. I think it is safe to say once I get new RAM in here I should have lots of fun now that I have gotten my temperatures in check.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i'm really getting frustrated right now on how my setup works..the lamest 3dmark benching rig ever..the lamest CPU score in history the lamest sm2.0 and 3.0 scores on a high end dual GPU card..this is the most stressful upgrade i ever had..


----------



## Nenkitsune

what frequency are you benching your system at? also, make sure you run NOTHING when you bench. NOTHING at all.

(also, I'll bet you that your card could clock MUCH higher than just 700, my 4830's are stable at 760mhz, you just need to mod the bios)


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


what frequency are you benching your system at? also, make sure you run NOTHING when you bench. NOTHING at all.

(also, I'll bet you that your card could clock MUCH higher than just 700, my 4830's are stable at 760mhz, you just need to mod the bios)


i had my windows tweaked with 17 processes only running i already tried 720/1130 but nothing more in addition to my scores..the only thing that progressed is the cpu scores..the card scores are lame..it looks like my old 3870 CF was better when benching..

17x220 @ 1.4v 3740Ghz..CPU HT =1980 NB HT= 2640 mems are running DDR2 [email protected] 2T..

thats my benchmark run setup..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


i'm really getting frustrated right now on how my setup works..the lamest 3dmark benching rig ever..the lamest CPU score in history the lamest sm2.0 and 3.0 scores on a high end dual GPU card..this is the most stressful upgrade i ever had..


Kairi_zeroblade, is your rig capable of playing all of your games with excellent frame rates? Don't let 3DMark06 decide the performance of your machine. Play a game or two and see how that goes. Are you able to bump the eye candy up and still play with decent frame rates?

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AIpha, your machine may not necessarily have to be 100% stressed for it to run into "errors". You could simply open a .jpg file some random time and have a lock up. My standard practice of stability is 1hr in OCCT (High) and then a 24hr test in Orthos (Blend at Priority 9). If all is well then I am happy.

Hope that helps










I stress it 24 minutes high priority, medium data transfer. Then, after that I do what I would normally do.(Play games/normal routine.) If I EVER run into a error after that, I take more extremities.(3 hr OCCT Stress test.) OCCT is pretty good at finding errors fast though. :/ I mean..I just ran a 24 minute test and it found an error 5 minutes into it.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, is your rig capable of playing all of your games with excellent frame rates? Don't let 3DMark06 decide the performance of your machine. Play a game or two and see how that goes. Are you able to bump the eye candy up and still play with decent frame rates?

Good luck


games are fine with some minor stuttering..as because its a common among dual gpu cards..everything is flawless but when it comes to benching this is my frustration..i am more of an enthusiast than a gamer since ive already grown up my gaming habits..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


games are fine with some minor stuttering..as because its a common among dual gpu cards..everything is flawless but when it comes to benching this is my frustration..i am more of an enthusiast than a gamer since ive already grown up my gaming habits..


Kairi_zeroblade, what is the performance like in 3DMark06 with one 4850? What is your score at stock cpu speeds?

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


games are fine with some minor stuttering..as because its a common among dual gpu cards..everything is flawless but when it comes to benching this is my frustration..i am more of an enthusiast than a gamer since ive already grown up my gaming habits..


Have you tried running other benchmark programs than 3DMark06? AMD Cool n quiet off?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, what is the performance like in 3DMark06 with one 4850? What is your score at stock cpu speeds?

Good luck










single card is as scale as other benchies..when Xfire is enabled thats where the stupidity part rises..its performing like 2 3870's CF..lolx stock CPU and VGA cards give me a 15xxx'ish scores..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Have you tried running other benchmark programs than 3DMark06? AMD Cool n quiet off?


yep i already did and somehow i can see it improving since i have been reading guides here on OCing..btw my CNQ is always off


----------



## xgeko2

man ive found on my rig the only way to get to 20k+ is to atleast get that cpu up to 3.9 i could only do that on xp 32bit every other os wouldnt run stable idk why its odd. when i got mine to 3.9 i had to use a LOt of voltage for it to run stable somewhere in the 1.55+ range and i only increased the cpu multi to 19.5x with a ref clock stock at 200 see if you can get it to post and stable at 3.9 then bump the card up.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


man ive found on my rig the only way to get to 20k+ is to atleast get that cpu up to 3.9 i could only do that on xp 32bit every other os wouldnt run stable idk why its odd. when i got mine to 3.9 i had to use a LOt of voltage for it to run stable somewhere in the 1.55+ range and i only increased the cpu multi to 19.5x with a ref clock stock at 200 see if you can get it to post and stable at 3.9 then bump the card up.


man on those settings i might end up with 50ish temps idle on my country..as i have said before its hot in here..thanks for the tip..have you bumped the NB and CPU HT as well??when my peltier arrives i'll start a kick off..


----------



## colin niloc

Just getting started

running @3.52 with 1.344 so far looking good

Temps aren't to bad right now. I would be happy with 3.8 and 50-55*c at full load while keeping cpu v under 1.45

AMD 940 BE
CACVC AC
0850 EPDW

*UPDATE:*

Attach file : capture 2
passed 10k going to go for 3.6


----------



## Blitz6804

kairi_zeroblade: I do not think the HD 48xx cards much care for 3DMark06. When I had my Brisbane, 2x HD 3850 gave me 12200; 1x HD 4870x2 gave me 12700. I can tell you though, framerates nearly doubled with that upgrade, regardless what 3DMark06 says.

All: I am right now running OCCT on CPU=15x220, NB=10x220, HT=9x220, RAM=DDR2-800 (DDR2-880 in OS) with stock voltages all around. That means, technically, my CPU is undervolted 22 mV. Let us see what happens!


----------



## Xinoxide

-Phenom II X4 940BE
-Stepping is unknown at the moment. will supply that while i am migrating to new mini p180
-Revision RB-C2
-3611MHz, 233x15.5
-CPUv 1.52v
-NBv Auto
-Northbridge clock 2097MHz
-1864MHz
-Asus M3A78-CM
-1201
-Xigmatek S1283

Attachment 102309

ideally id like to wait and edit this post before it gets listed. i will pm when i have all the info gathered up.


----------



## Blitz6804

3300 is a success... I will be increasing my HTT and trying again.










Temps:










I think it is fair to say my mods have worked well. I am down to 53Âº C max while overclocked in OCCT versus 63Âº C after 5 minutes of OCCT stock pre-mods.

Voltages:










EDIT: oneluvballer21 and/or XenoMoph: There is a typo on FaceConnon's entry. 3380 MHz is listed as 15x321 rather than 15x231.


----------



## Nenkitsune

so after 4 hours and 44 minutes I got a CPU TOO HOT! error on OCCT. I looked at the chart...

where is it too hot? (the dip is where my hard drive thrashed a bit and locked I think. it has a busted connector that I had to glue on







)









Ohhhh.....I seee....250c....huh?









Yep, a glitched out sensor failed my test.

oh, and the reason why my temps drop down to the lower 50's then rise again, is because the AC kicks in, cools my room down, then kicks off. I have a 20in box fan about 5 feet from my case/desk area, and it pulls AND pushes the air coming from my AC vent. I get quite cold sometimes.


----------



## Blitz6804

Nenkitsune: I had OCCT fail me more than once because of that. Every once and a while, OCCT loses its sense and reports a core at 250Âº C. Just restart the test, or, if you are sitting near your PC, disable the temperature shutoff and watch it.

3450 MHz is so far 20 minutes in. Anyone know the fastest you can get with stock voltage? majinpowers seems to have stock @ 17.5x205 (3554 MHz) and superjett has 15x255 (3830 MHz). I certainly would not object to having either! Granted, my "stock" voltage is 1.328 V due to DFI's stupidity I suppose. It ALWAYS undervolts the CPU, regardless what setting you put.


----------



## Blitz6804

Well, 3450 is stable... here is proof before I move along.


















Again, NB voltage is at 1.250 V (stock), the CPU is CACVC AC 0852APCPW. All other voltages are listed I believe.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


man on those settings i might end up with 50ish temps idle on my country..as i have said before its hot in here..thanks for the tip..have you bumped the NB and CPU HT as well??when my peltier arrives i'll start a kick off..


yea i jumped the nb and ht voltages up to 1.4v each just depends i can set both my ht and nb multi independently so if i leave them on a low multi i can leave there voltages lower. ya man when you get that peltier let me know how it works out im waiting to buy one how many watts is the peltier you got rated for?

and btw 3dmark 06 is massivly cpu intensive when compared to your video card so dont let the scores get you down my buddy has a intel c2q with 2x gtx285 in sli and he only gets about 22k in 3dmark 06.


----------



## Blitz6804

I found Vantage is a fairer comparison. With my Brisbane, sure my overall score suffered, but my GPU score was about 1% different from a C2Q with an HD 4870x2.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


I found Vantage is a fairer comparison. With my Brisbane, sure my overall score suffered, but my GPU score was about 1% different from a C2Q with an HD 4870x2.


Ya for sure vantage does seem to do a way better job of benching your graphics power but for some reason vista does not like to be oced as high as xp 32-bit with the exact same clocks in xp rock solid stable i cant run them in vista it drives me crazy but vista has better support for rivia tuner it seems because in vista i can get my gpu over the 700mhz lock and on xp it glitchs and messes up for me.


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah; Vista is inherently less stable. I hear Windows 7 fixes that.


----------



## Sparhawk

I dunno, I've never had any issues with Vista in regards to stability, and I've never really noticed any OC limitations. 
If anything, for me, Vista has been more stable and reliable. 
I can have it running 24/7 and almost never have to restart. 
I could never have said that about XP.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I noticed that stability problem when I would overclock my old S754 newcastle. I could get a higher stable overclock in XP, but go to vista, and the damn thing would bsod while booting.


----------



## kaer

*Update*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531952

Just recently lapped the True and added some OCZ Freeze instead of AS5. Temps dropped by 5c, seems to be enough for higher speeds.

3.78 Ghz - Ran 40min stress test and no hiccups. Going for more. If I can't go higher then I'll go for the 12hour burn-in.










Edit: I have Windows booting at 3.9Ghz but doubt that it'll last in a stress test. Trying out a Suicide SuperPi run.


----------



## Blitz6804

Almost 4 GHz! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
yea i jumped the nb and ht voltages up to 1.4v each just depends i can set both my ht and nb multi independently so if i leave them on a low multi i can leave there voltages lower. ya man when you get that peltier let me know how it works out im waiting to buy one how many watts is the peltier you got rated for?

and btw 3dmark 06 is massivly cpu intensive when compared to your video card so dont let the scores get you down my buddy has a intel c2q with 2x gtx285 in sli and he only gets about 22k in 3dmark 06.

man on high speed mode it will take up 230w in low speed mode 180w..(peltier cooler power ratings)

ok will test ASAP..its still on its way here..lolx..


----------



## XenoMopH

How long does it take to get to you







....

I'm ready to mod my Freezone Elite Already and want to hook it up with an extra 240 Rad. Waiting for the parts already







Need to mod the case a bit to be able to place that rad.
One tip on the Freezone: replace the standard fan with a more quiet one. I replaced mine with a Scythe Kaze Ultra with 3000prm 133CMF, connected to a controller.

Had to reinstall vista, as one of my HD's crashed and my RAID setup was destroyed (along with alot of movies and games:swearing:


----------



## kaer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


How long does it take to get to you







....

Had to reinstall vista, as one of my HD's crashed and my RAID setup was destroyed (along with alot of movies and games:swearing:


I had something similar happen when I had a Kaze hooked up on the same rail as the HDD's, one of them failed until I switched rails and everything was fine again afterward.


----------



## XenoMopH

Having only 3 HDD's on 1 rail, tried the damaged HDD and pc won't even boot. So this 1 is going RMA asap


----------



## cdnbum88

My first OC with my new 940.

Went straight to this setting since I new this chip could handle this. Ran OCCT for 30 minutes and had to leave and shut it down the other day. Temps got to 44 at that point.

Only thing I touched in the BIOS (703) was the memory to 2.05, volts to 1.45 and the multiplier.

I know this chip has a lot more.

We will see.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdnbum88*


My first OC with my new 940.

Went straight to this setting since I new this chip could handle this. Ran OCCT for 30 minutes and had to leave and shut it down the other day. Temps got to 44 at that point.

Only thing I touched in the BIOS (703) was the memory to 2.05, volts to 1.45 and the multiplier.


Cdnbum88, 44C full load isn't a bad temperature at all. That is actually not bad for 1.45volts on the stock cooler. What is your room ambient temperature?

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Cdnbum88, 44C full load isn't a bad temperature at all. That is actually not bad for 1.45volts on the stock cooler. What is your room ambient temperature?

Good luck

He's on water


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
He's on water

Test Tube, thanks for the clarification. I missed that in his signature


----------



## cdnbum88

Yes I am on H2O, and I also noticed that I had not plugged in my gpu mcr220 fans. So that helped some. Idle temps are now 28/31, when before they were mid 30's









Will see what I can do at this temp and then bump up to 1.5v. I think I will be able to get some decent temps at that voltage.


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys,

Got my Foxconn board today.

Tried ramping up my Phenom II just for a quick 5 minutes in AMD overdrive. It's not stable but I hit 4GHz at around 1.5V.

Theres more to come from me. Just let me get everything up and running.

Slappa


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Hey guys,

Got my Foxconn board today.

Tried ramping up my Phenom II just for a quick 5 minutes in AMD overdrive. It's not stable but I hit 4GHz at around 1.5V.

Theres more to come from me. Just let me get everything up and running.

Slappa


what settings you have in bios enabled and disabled..was trying out every solution in mind to OC for a while on AIR..i had my ACPI and microcode update disabled and still the max i can get is 3.977..dunno why..lolx


----------



## DeuceMag

You guys make me look like a little girl with my 3.2GHz OC. I need to step it up a little bit.


----------



## Sparhawk

don't worry mate. You'll be OCing like a pro in no time at all. Welcome to OCN btw!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
what settings you have in bios enabled and disabled..was trying out every solution in mind to OC for a while on AIR..i had my ACPI and microcode update disabled and still the max i can get is 3.977..dunno why..lolx









Kairi_zeroblade, this simply might just be the limit of your processor. How much Vcore are you running with that overclock? Have you ran any stress tests to verify the stability of your 3977Mhz OC? Are you able to provide us with some CPU-Z screen shots?

Good luck


----------



## DeuceMag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


don't worry mate. You'll be OCing like a pro in no time at all. Welcome to OCN btw!


Thanks. Ive been here for a while, I just like to lurk in the background.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeuceMag*


Thanks. Ive been here for a while, I just like to lurk in the background.










ha ha, that's how we all start out. but the urge to post soon becomes too much to handle.


----------



## MasterX

heres one for yaz at 4+ ghz 4018 mhz

AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition
Asus M3N-HT NForce 780A Mobo
VCore: 1.55V CPU-NB: 1.55V
8 GB Corsair XMS2 6400 (4x2 GB)
Windows XP x64 Edition

Watercooling with the following parts:
Waterblock from Corsair Nautilus System
ThermalTake P500 Pump
DangerDen Black Ice 3 Radiator
3 x Scythe 120MM *133 CFM* Fans
Swiftech Reservoir

Windows XP x64 Professional SP2 (Build 3790)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529968










Click to enlarge


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, this simply might just be the limit of your processor. How much Vcore are you running with that overclock? Have you ran any stress tests to verify the stability of your 3977Mhz OC? Are you able to provide us with some CPU-Z screen shots?

Good luck










bro i already posted a screenie way back in here..same settings @ 1.5v on VCORE and FSB is ripped to 220 with 18.5 multi..when i press apply the fsb shrinks down to 215..









thats why i always end up on 3.977


----------



## vwgti

Lucky everyone, I cant get over 3.75 stable, can barely boot in at 3.8.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterX*


heres one for yaz at 4+ ghz 4018 mhz

AMD Phenom II 940 Black Edition
Asus M3N-HT NForce 780A Mobo
VCore: 1.55V CPU-NB: 1.55V
8 GB Corsair XMS2 6400 (4x2 GB)
Windows XP x64 Edition

Watercooling with the following parts:
Waterblock from Corsair Nautilus System
ThermalTake P500 Pump
DangerDen Black Ice 3 Radiator
3 x Scythe 120MM *133 CFM* Fans
Swiftech Reservoir

Windows XP x64 Professional SP2 (Build 3790)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529968











Is it stable?....
I can get mine up to 4.2, but as unstable as hell









BTW:
kairi_zeroblade, did u get ur Freezone yet?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:

BTW:
kairi_zeroblade, did u get ur Freezone yet?
its still on its way here to the phlippines..we bought it in ebay(US) so its on its way here..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterX*


heres one for yaz at 4+ ghz 4018 mhz


MasterX, welcome to OCN









Your 940 OC is very impressive. Is this your first overclock?

Good luck


----------



## Slappa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534081

4.2GHz on chilled air at around 1.57Vcore

Dunno why it shows my validation as invalid, but whatever.

Enjoy


----------



## test tube

Lapped my cooler and got some OCZ Freeze. Dropped my temps about 5C on load.

Currently priming at:
FSB: 260mhz
Multiplier: 13.5
Core: 3510mhz
vCore: 1.4250v
HT: 2080mhz
NB: 2080mhz
Memory: 1040mhz

Hour and a half and stable with both linx and prime95 so far. Max temperature with large FFTs in prime95 is 55C.

Did some testing at 3.650ghz and it wants 1.4750v-1.5000v which is above my thermal capabilities.


----------



## XenoMopH

Can't seem to get any higher than 3812MHz.
19x200 @1.53V is stable in OCCT.
But [email protected] is unstable.

I can run 3.9GHz and 4GHz, but can't them stable at all.
Idling @ 33-34 with 56load...Seems to be that 3.8 is is my max. I think I need to OC core by core now


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Can't seem to get any higher than 3812MHz.
19x200 @1.53V is stable in OCCT.
But [email protected] is unstable.

I can run 3.9GHz and 4GHz, but can't them stable at all.
Idling @ 33-34 with 56load...Seems to be that 3.8 is is my max. I think I need to OC core by core now










Hey your chip seems similar to mine. Can get 3.8GHz stable with around 1.53ish, but 3.9GHz and 4GHz is impossible even with 1.55.

Then again, I've only done the OCing in AMDoverdrive, and only changing the multi.


----------



## test tube

Currently priming at:
FSB: 240mhz
Multiplier: 15.0x
Core: 3600mhz
vCore: 1.5000v
HT:1920mhz
NB: 1920mhz
Memory: 960mhz

Temp of the core maxing out at 56C-57C.

Edit: Failed

Currently priming at:
FSB: 226mhz
Multiplier: 16.0x
Core: 3616mhz
vCore: 1.5000v
HT: 2034mhz
NB: 2034mhz
Memory: 904mhz

Temps same.


----------



## MasterX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


MasterX, welcome to OCN









Your 940 OC is very impressive. Is this your first overclock?

Good luck


nada, i been oc'n since amd K6 dayz

can i be added to the first page list please


----------



## test tube

Failed yet again; I guess 3600-3650mhz will lie at 1.4750v no matter what I do, and I don't have the cooling for that. Ah well.


----------



## Slappa

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd share a video with everyone









http://www.overclock.net/cooling-exp...x4-4-2ghz.html


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterX*


nada, i been oc'n since amd K6 dayz

can i be added to the first page list please










Can you post this onfo?:
-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling
-ss of OCCT prime when stable.

List will be updated in a few days.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Lucky everyone, I cant get over 3.75 stable, can barely boot in at 3.8.


I have not gotten 3.6 GHz stable yet, so do not be too sad.


----------



## Slappa

*Processor:* Phenom II X4 940 BE
*Stepping:* CVCAC AC 0850FPMW
*Revision:* RB-C2
*Frequency:* 3.8GHz
*Multiplier*Reference:* 19*200MHz
*Vcore:* 1.544Vcore
*Northbridge/HT Link Frequency:* 1800MHz HT Link, Stock Voltage
*Motherboard:* Foxconn A79A-S Motherboard 080015 Bios
*Cooling:* Air Cooling-> TRUE 120


----------



## kaer

Speaking of which, I just got my 920 seemingly stable @ 3.8 (From 3.7).

Been folding on it all night and not a hiccup yet. If it keeps up I'll run OCCT for 12 hours and get the highest clock speed for a 920 on air.


----------



## Blitz6804

Question for all Deneb owners: Am I the only one who has my "CPU" temperature reading sub-ambient at times? The "Core" temperatures report a reasonable 24Âº C with CnQ (27Âº C without) but my CPU temperature reads 16Âº C with, 19Âº C without.


----------



## twiztidclown

did some oc after buying some coolers ;P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535110
http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/1058/linx.jpg

looks nice







im suprised how well my kingston hyperx 1066 CL7 performed.

edit: haven't even tried to get higher yet


----------



## kaer

Mine's unstable past 3.75. At this point I'm unsure if it's the chip being limited or the board. So far I'm leaning towards the board.


----------



## AIpha

Ok guys, I ran a second stress test on my cpu. This one was 1 hr long OCCT high priority.(Luckily I did, it failed it once, I had to up the voltage a bit more.) Temps still below 50c. I'm pretty satisfied with 3.5GHz...I may attempt to go higher though. x)


----------



## MRHANDS

It would be nice to have the first post graph updated.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Question for all Deneb owners: Am I the only one who has my "CPU" temperature reading sub-ambient at times? The "Core" temperatures report a reasonable 24Âº C with CnQ (27Âº C without) but my CPU temperature reads 16Âº C with, 19Âº C without.

Has anyone else here ran into the above issue? If anyone can provide any details that would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Nenkitsune

I haven't ran into that problem, but it may be possible that a bios update would fix that, if he isn't running the latest bios.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Has anyone else here ran into the above issue? If anyone can provide any details that would be very helpful.

Thanks










I have such problem with latest bios. Mine doesn't read sub-ambient but its too close to ambient for it to be correct.


----------



## Blitz6804

I too have the latest BIOS available. There is a setting in the BIOS where I can adust the CPU temperature, but unless I know about where it should be, I do not know what to set it to. What approximately is the delta everyone has between their CPU temperature and Core temperature?


----------



## Nenkitsune

for me, between CPU and Core I have 8c


----------



## kaer

My delta is no more than 3c on full load.


----------



## Blitz6804

So far we have two PCs with AMD 790 chipsets with an 8Âº C difference and an nVidia GEforce chipset with a 3Âº C difference. If we can get everyone in on this, we might discover a trend. A 3Âº delta as kaer has would fix things for me nicely. I would be 21Âº / 24Âº C at idle with CnQ, 24Âº / 27Âº C without, and 48Âº / 51Âº C, all of which seem reasonable for 18.3Âº C ambient.


----------



## kaer

I'll have to compare on idle, but I know that there's never a big difference between core and cpu. The TRUE does a hell of a job cooling it.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaer* 
Speaking of which, I just got my 920 seemingly stable @ 3.8 (From 3.7).

Been folding on it all night and not a hiccup yet. If it keeps up I'll run OCCT for 12 hours *and get the highest clock speed for a 920 on air.*

I'm gonna *try* to pretend I didn't read that...

I wanna enjoy my overclock with games...but that statement makes me wanna push it even further....It's still quite cold up here, so I could open the windows in my room and let it rip









edit: your highest stable is 3.75? I think I read that after I posted...


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I'm gonna *try* to pretend I didn't read that...

I wanna enjoy my overclock with games...but that statement makes me wanna push it even further....It's still quite cold up here, so I could open the windows in my room and let it rip









edit: your highest stable is 3.75? I think I read that after I posted...

3.75 is stable, anything above that isn't. I can run 3.8 no problem if I'm not pushing 100% load all the time. It might take 2 hours to crash like it can take 10. I'm going to try putting a power line cleaner cause I think my vcore is taking a hit from the unclean power coming in.

And mind you, I live in the Great White North. It's damn cold here too.


----------



## mkosem

I don't have a handy screenshot with a stability test and cpu-z together and do not know the stapping, but here's what I have:

-Phenom II type: 940
-CPU stepping: ?
-Revision RB-C2
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier: 3825 (225x17)
-CPU voltage: 1.6125
-CPU-NB voltage: 1.35
-Northbridge clock and voltage: 2475 (1.28v)
-HTT link speed and voltage: 2025 (1.28v)
-motherboard used: M4A79 Deluxe
-motherboard BIOS revision: 1102
-type of cooling: Water (see sig)
-OS: Vista Ultimate x64

--Matt


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@thinker 
after pondering i finally found the culprit..lolx..on XP i was running stable with 1.4v..when i switched to vista and Win7 i found out that i have to increase a reputable 0.025v to 0.03v on my voltage to be stable..that sits me to 3.712Ghz with DDR2-1200 frequencies on Win7 stable..woooohoooo..finally!!! yeah!!!! with the peltier which is nearing me as i can feel it..hope i can squeeze more out..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaer* 
I'm going to try putting a power line cleaner cause I think my vcore is taking a hit from the unclean power coming in.

Kaer, if you're referring to a UPS device then great idea. I highly recommend one for every home...especially with all the money we have dumped into our rigs. I personally carry a APC 725ES. I've had it for almost four years and it has been solid. The PowerChute software that comes with the device is also pretty helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
@thinker
after pondering i finally found the culprit..lolx..on XP i was running stable with 1.4v..when i switched to vista and Win7 i found out that i have to increase a reputable 0.025v to 0.03v on my voltage to be stable..that sits me to 3.712Ghz with DDR2-1200 frequencies on Win7 stable..woooohoooo..finally!!! yeah!!!! with the peltier which is nearing me as i can feel it..hope i can squeeze more out..

Kairi_zeroblade, I'm not surprised by this. It seems different operating systems have a interesting "effect" on different overclocks. From what I heard and read it seems most users have a easier time with Windows XP versus Windows Vista.

Good luck


----------



## vwgti

Hey blitz I have the same mobo as you. TMP0 in hardware monitor is my cpu temp, which is smack bam around my ambient temp. I dont know why youre receiving this bad report.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kaer, if you're referring to a UPS device then great idea. I highly recommend one for every home...especially with all the money we have dumped into our rigs. I personally carry a APC 725ES. I've had it for almost four years and it has been solid. The PowerChute software that comes with the device is also pretty helpful.

Yeah, I wouldn't dream of running my rig without my UPS, my data is too important to be lost because of a silly power outage or brown out. Not to mention the rest of the rig. Gotta love that old lead-acid batteries still have a place in the computer world.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Kairi_zeroblade, I'm not surprised by this. It seems different operating systems have a interesting "effect" on different overclocks. From what I heard and read it seems most users have a easier time with Windows XP versus Windows Vista.

Good luck










thanks man yeah i agree for OCing pusposes XP is more reliable but if you engage Benching i think i love my Win7 although voltages were too high but i think my system loves it more..it boots quickly and what a swift loads evrything up faster than XP..


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Hey blitz I have the same mobo as you. TMP0 in hardware monitor is my cpu temp, which is smack bam around my ambient temp. I dont know why youre receiving this bad report.

I just downloaded HWMon. TMPIN0 in HWMon is the exact temperature as "CPU" in Everest. TMPIN1 in HWMon is the same "PWM" in Everest. Lastly, TMPIN2 is my chipset.










It is interesting to note that THRM under ACPI is the same as as TMPIN0 at all times.

Question VDub: the manual has:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DFI*
*ACPI XSDT Table*
This table is for 64-bit OS only. Do not use this on 32-bit OS such as WindowsÂ® 2000 or WindowsÂ® XP. The options are Enabled and Disabled.

The default is "disabled." I have set to "enabled." What is yours set at? Should it make a difference?


----------



## kaer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kaer, if you're referring to a UPS device then great idea. I highly recommend one for every home...especially with all the money we have dumped into our rigs. I personally carry a APC 725ES. I've had it for almost four years and it has been solid. The PowerChute software that comes with the device is also pretty helpful.
Good luck









I already have a UPS and I think it's the culprit. What I meant by Power line cleaner is that it'll clean the incoming power of interference and spikes. Mostly used for high end home theater setups. The UPS I have right now isn't big enough and just randomly turns off when it likes to, and because of that it's leading me to believe that it's affecting my vcore.

Every time the dishwasher does its cycle, I hear power spikes from my computer speakers.








I'll have to pick one up from the store I work at today.


----------



## Blitz6804

Most UPSes act as filters to some degree. They might permit minor fluctuations of voltage (a few volts at most) but will save you from massive under or overvolts. My dad's TV system is on a power filter (non-UPS) and mine is on a UPS (non-filter). From using my PC on both, trust me, I would rather have the UPS over the filter. If you have exceptionally dirty power lines, perhaps get a Filter/UPS? Is your UPS now not capable of providing enough VA to power your system at full load? Is your house's breakers too small such that when the dishwasher comes on, the breaker has a temporary overdraw (until it kills your PC)? If you run the UPS to a different breaker via a really big extension cord, does it still happen?


----------



## kaer

I know the power wiring here is weird. My UPS is really small, too small for a PC system like the one I'm running right now. I figured it was better than nothing at all but it acts up from time to time. I need to go way bigger.

If I bypass my UPS things look ok so far. No random shutdowns or whatnot. I know that my dishwasher/microwave used to be hooked up to the same breaker as my home theater system. When I would use the microwave sometimes it would trip the breaker.

The line cleaner would be a temporary solution until I can afford a big enough UPS to handle this beast.


----------



## Blitz6804

If you are nearly maxing out the breaker, I forward that a line cleaner would do nothing to help you. You need a beefier UPS to be able to provide a constant power and prevent the undervoltages which are causing your UPS to pull the plug.


----------



## Unspoken

I've gotten mines running 3.7GHZ 1.42V 12Hrs+ Prime stable, I've also tried to get it to 3.8GHZ seems stable at 1.47V, the problem is this ***** heats up too much







.. I don't know whats up.. I have an Antec Nine Hundred Case and Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer 4, with Tuniq TX-2 thermal paste.. which supposed to be the best.. but my load on 3.8GHZ is 59-60C, it doesn't seem to like 60C although it is Prime stable for 30min+ when i run firefox or msn they crash.. if im not running prime those appz don't crash, which leads me to believe it doesn't like 60C..

*Are my temps too high for my setup? or just about right??*


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unspoken*


I've gotten mines running 3.7GHZ 1.42V 12Hrs+ Prime stable, I've also tried to get it to 3.8GHZ seems stable at 1.47V, the problem is this ***** heats up too much







.. I don't know whats up.. I have an Antec Nine Hundred Case and Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer 4, with Tuniq TX-2 thermal paste.. which supposed to be the best.. but my load on 3.8GHZ is 59-60C, it doesn't seem to like 60C although it is Prime stable for 30min+ when i run firefox or msn they crash.. if im not running prime those appz don't crash, which leads me to believe it doesn't like 60C..

*Are my temps too high for my setup? or just about right??*










your temps might be a little on the high side, but that's a pretty good overclock for air. 
Try seeing if it is OCCT stable. 
Filling out your system specs would be helpful as well.


----------



## Blitz6804

Unspoken: It is generally a good idea not to use your computer while Prime is running. The fact that the applications do not crash while Prime is not running but do when it does is a good indication of this. If the computer can do Prime for a good 10-12 hours, it should be considered 'stable.'


----------



## Unspoken

Thanks guys, I'll run prime tonight to see if it passes at least 12hrs.. Is the max temp 70C on 45nms like Intels Quad Cores??


----------



## Xerran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unspoken*


I've gotten mines running 3.7GHZ 1.42V 12Hrs+ Prime stable, I've also tried to get it to 3.8GHZ seems stable at 1.47V, the problem is this ***** heats up too much







.. I don't know whats up.. I have an Antec Nine Hundred Case and Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer 4, with Tuniq TX-2 thermal paste.. which supposed to be the best.. but my load on 3.8GHZ is 59-60C, it doesn't seem to like 60C although it is Prime stable for 30min+ when i run firefox or msn they crash.. if im not running prime those appz don't crash, which leads me to believe it doesn't like 60C..

*Are my temps too high for my setup? or just about right??*










I just got mine to 3.7GHz with water and upping the voltage to 1.44v.

Current core temps are 32c Idle / 43c Load.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaer* 
When I would use the microwave sometimes it would trip the breaker.

The line cleaner would be a temporary solution until I can afford a big enough UPS to handle this beast.

Kaer, I'm not a electrical engineer or an expert in electricity but check to see how many devices you have on that circuit. Sounds like it's being overloaded.

In regards to your UPS purchase, go for a APC Smart-UPS. Those use the "sine wave" output which supposedly conditions more of the electricity then standard UPS that uses "stepped wave" output. The APC Smart-UPS 700VA and up use sine wave.

Hope that helps


----------



## test tube

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unspoken* 
Thanks guys, I'll run prime tonight to see if it passes at least 12hrs.. Is the max temp 70C on 45nms like Intels Quad Cores??

Max temperature is 62C on the 920 or 940.


----------



## kaer

My original concern for wanting a line cleaner was to clear the possibility of polluted power coming in and forcefully causing vdroops, and the droops would cause the system to hang.

The UPS problem was a separate issue that didn't contribute to the situation. I guess while I was explaining it I made it sound like I was trying to replace one with another. Not replace, but merely add to the setup. Now that I think about it, the UPS would trip for my older system as well which wasn't even close as to using as much power as the current rig.

So far it seems less problematic since I've plugged the pc into the non-battery powered plug of the UPS. I'm aware of certain UPS that add some noise/ticks to the current coming out and into the PC (which can be heard sometimes).

I want to test to see if this UPS in specific is actually polluting my power or not. That's where the line cleaner would come in. I would stress test with OCCT and compare charts. My vcore has a ripple of ~11% and when it droops the ripple's as high as 27%.

Now if I could eliminate that problem, I'm thinking that I could be able to push my 920 a lil' bit farther for stable speeds. I'll have to change boards completely if I even want to attempt to go past 4Ghz.

Thanks for the help regardless


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaer*


I want to test to see if this UPS in specific is actually polluting my power or not. That's where the line cleaner would come in. I would stress test with OCCT and compare charts. My vcore has a ripple of ~11% and when it droops the ripple's as high as 27%.


Kaer, a UPS is suppose to provide line conditioning so I don't see how it would "pollute the power". If you suspect the UPS is not filtering power (or not operating correctly) then return it to the manufacturer for a replacement. What kind of UPS do you have? The brand and model would be helpful. When was the last time you replaced the battery?

Good luck


----------



## kaer

I agree that it's supposed to, but not all do provide line conditioning. Only the higher end models do. I have an APC UPS, its rated for 325VA. Nothing big at all and also still on the original battery.

It's too late for warranty exchange and most likely the battery isn't good anymore either. I never originally planned on using it with my computer but I figured it's better than none at all.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaer*


I agree that it's supposed to, but not all do provide line conditioning. Only the higher end models do. I have an APC UPS, its rated for 325VA. Nothing big at all and also still on the original battery.


Kaer, all Back-UPS ES series UPS's offer power conditioning. The 325VA is under the ES series I believe. How old is the unit? If that is the original battery then that may explain why it keeps cutting out on you. I think APC recommends that you replace the batter every 2-3 years.

Good luck


----------



## kaer

It's nearly 2 years old. The battery still holds out for smaller items like a cable modem and router. But nothing bigger, battery gets dry real quick otherwise.


----------



## Blitz6804

APC recommends that you replace the battery every three years and do not exceed 50% draw, where there is peak efficiency. At 50% load, I last more than twice as long as I do at 100% load.

As to your ripple, that seems like either a motherboard PWM issue or a PSU issue more than a power input issue. I had a relatively large ripple (but smaller than yours) with my Antec Truepower Trio 650 W when I had my Brisbane equipped with an HD 3850. I replaced the Antec with a Silverstone Olympia OP 750 and now my ripple is 0% on the VCore, 0.48 % on the 3.3 V, 0.55% on the 5.0 V, and 0.13% on the 12 V. As near as I can tell, unless you are putting a heavy load on your powersupply, VDroop is almost always the fault of the motherboard.* According to CoolerMaster, your powersupply can provide 360 W continuous power on the 12 V rails (there are three of them), and to me, that seems sufficient. But if you have access to another power supply to test, it could not hurt.

*When my motherboard VDroops is whenever I have it set to a multiple of 25 mV. The droop is 20 mV or so. Multiples of 50 mV do not droop.


----------



## kaer

Thanks for your help Blitz & thlnk3r,

I'll try a new PSU and see where that takes me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaer* 
I'll try a new PSU and see where that takes me.

Kaer, I might also add that the Cooler Master 550W (RS-550-ACLY) only has a total of 30amps on the 12volt rail (360\\12V). That may be cutting it close with a PhII 920, a 9800GT and three hard drives. A dual core would perhaps be fine but things definitely change when you introduce two more cores. For a single video card configuration and a quad core processor I would look for something in the 40+ range just to be safe.

Here's a review on your PSU. It covers a few things listed above by Blitz (ripple): http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...tx-psu4_4.html.

Good luck


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Here's my system. I just buttoned it back up after installing a Thermalright NB HS and OCZ 600w PSU I got on RMA from and old Modstream 430 that was about 4 years old. Great company!

-Phenom II 720 BE
-CPU stepping (CACZC AC 0904CPMW)
-Revision (RB-C2)
-max CPU clock speed (3.6 GHz, 260X14)
-CPU voltage (1.52v)
-CPU-NB voltage (1.3v)
-Northbridge clock (2600)
-HTT link speed (2080) and voltage (1.3v)
-motherboard used (Biostar TA790GX A2+)
-motherboard BIOS revision (080014)
-type of cooling (Thermalright X4)
PLEASE post a screenshot of your CPU-Z data with both the CPU and Memory tabs viewable... it makes it easier for me to find certain information for the database.

http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/u...ksRedux007.jpg



http://i641.photobucket.com/albums/u...lock_Speed.jpg


----------



## Xerran

Guys, I'm stuck when it comes to the NB Frequency.

I have three questions-->>

is x10 multiplier for the NB Frequency too much?

Do I need to worry about anything else when pushing the NB Frequency multiplier?

Do you have to up any voltage when pushing the NB Freq. and if so is it safe?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## newt111

new settings for better performance. voltages are the same as before

edit: new memory setting, see attachment 2


----------



## AIpha

-Phenom II 920
-CPU SteppingRB-C2
-00100F42h
-3500(250x14)
-1.4(1.392 CPU-Z)
-1750.1
-(unknown)
-1750.1 // 1.1750+0.050
-Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
-F2
-Air // CoolerMaster hyper 212 /w PUSH/PULL

validation


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

After reaching 4.1ghz and then getting ripped off on CPU-Z (LOL) I made another run.

This was Done on Air ( Not using Cold Air, like my first attempt)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=535762


----------



## XenoMopH

How much voltage did you use on the OC?


----------



## test tube

AMD Phenom II 920

FSB: 240mhz
Multi: 14x
VID: 1.375v
HT: 4x (960mhz) (AM2 Board)
NB: 8x (1920mhz)
Memory divider: 5/3 (800mhz)
Heat sink: Scythe Mugen 2 / Arctic Silver 5 (Peak temperature at 52C)
Motherboard: Asus M2N32SLI Deluxe

For an overclock of 3360mhz.


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben, congrats on the 4.1Ghz OC









Has stress testing proven it to be stable?

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Ben, congrats on the 4.1Ghz OC









Has stress testing proven it to be stable?

Good luck


I can do a few Benchmarks ... But anything near a Stress test and it will fail.

On air with my setup I cannot see 4.1ghz being stable, 4ghz I can see but it's just not worth it to me.

I have a Dice pot coming.... But I think after my session with Dry Ice I am just going to keep it around 3.8ghz and Just enjoy my Foxconn Destroyer setup.

It's always fun to try to get an OC higher, But at the same time I miss out on what I bought all the parts for in the first place LOL (Gaming!!)

Maybe I will get around to playing on the A79A-S









I forgot to mention the vcore for 4.1ghz : vcore 1.55v

With cooler temps you don't need as high a voltage


----------



## XenoMopH

I have tried some OC-ing with my new WC setup (http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5923220), but anything past 3830MHz (1.55V) just don't want to be stable







. What ever voltage I put on it.
I did brake my previous OC. LOL, with just some minor MHz.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
I have tried some OC-ing with my new WC setup (http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post5923220), but anything past 3830MHz (1.55V) just don't want to be stable







. What ever voltage I put on it.
I did brake my previous OC. LOL, with just some minor MHz.









im not 100% sure on this one but i would try and lower your voltage thats pretty interesting temps when running at 3.8 ghz for that kind of water cooling im almost wondering if maybe the high 1.55v is too much heat generation for the tec on the freezone elite? from my understanding this cpu benefits more from lower temps when ocing than higher voltage's so maybe just maybe if you can get that cpu to boot at around 1.5v at the same settings you might be able to take it further? i know my 940BE on my water setup without running a tec yet its in the mail lol. i can reach 3.9ghz and my temps are around the same as your freezone elite and im using a thermal take bigwater 745? i hope any of this rambling helps you out a bit?


----------



## yabo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
im not 100% sure on this one but i would try and lower your voltage thats pretty interesting temps when running at 3.8 ghz for that kind of water cooling im almost wondering if maybe the high 1.55v is too much heat generation for the tec on the freezone elite? from my understanding this cpu benefits more from lower temps when ocing than higher voltage's so maybe just maybe if you can get that cpu to boot at around 1.5v at the same settings you might be able to take it further? i know my 940BE on my water setup without running a tec yet its in the mail lol. i can reach 3.9ghz and my temps are around the same as your freezone elite and im using a thermal take bigwater 745? i hope any of this rambling helps you out a bit?

You know... I'm running about 33 idle, and 48-50 on full load on all 4 cores with 1.5v and I've got a pretty solid setup (dual rad, 655 pump, gtz block, etc). And that's running in a HAF. I'd attribute it more to the individual CPU than I would the setup.

This setup on a 9950 with the same core voltage would run 10 degrees cooler. The only difference was the cpu.


----------



## tweakboy

Very nice informational thread... phenom X2 pownz us no or nos


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


im not 100% sure on this one but i would try and lower your voltage thats pretty interesting temps when running at 3.8 ghz for that kind of water cooling im almost wondering if maybe the high 1.55v is too much heat generation for the tec on the freezone elite? from my understanding this cpu benefits more from lower temps when ocing than higher voltage's so maybe just maybe if you can get that cpu to boot at around 1.5v at the same settings you might be able to take it further? i know my 940BE on my water setup without running a tec yet its in the mail lol. i can reach 3.9ghz and my temps are around the same as your freezone elite and im using a thermal take bigwater 745? i hope any of this rambling helps you out a bit?


Yeah, using Freezone Elite, and added a TFC XChanger 240 dual rad into it, made my load temps drop with like 5C-6C. Got it running 24/7 @ 3.75GHz with VCore 1.47V. Runs nice and cool, and with 100% TEC load I can cool this baby down to 29C idle. At Load it runs 48C.

I have tried numerous kind of voltages, for the NB and cpu-NB. couldn't get 3830 stable at first, but then raised the cpu-NB a bit and it was stable.
Dropping the Voltage will result in an error on OCCT or even a BSOD, I am possitive. But I can always try, but I doubt it will do any good though







...


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Yeah, using Freezone Elite, and added a TFC XChanger 240 dual rad into it, made my load temps drop with like 5C-6C. Got it running 24/7 @ 3.75GHz with VCore 1.47V. Runs nice and cool, and with 100% TEC load I can cool this baby down to 29C idle. At Load it runs 48C.

I have tried numerous kind of voltages, for the NB and cpu-NB. couldn't get 3830 stable at first, but then raised the cpu-NB a bit and it was stable.
Dropping the Voltage will result in an error on OCCT or even a BSOD, I am possitive. But I can always try, but I doubt it will do any good though







...


Thats kind of high temps for full load unlease my big water 745 is doing a extremly good job of taking away the heat but i also have my 4850x2 in the same water loop. my full load temp at 3.8ghz and 1.55v was only 39C am also doing a straight multiplier overclock i am leaving the reference clock stock. to me it seems like this cpu will oc better with just adjusting the multiplier and trying to use the least amount of voltage per clock possible. oo and are you using vista or xp? seems like everyone so far has noticed it does take extra voltage to oc on vista and stay stable.

Im using the cacvc ac 0851cpiw chip too so maybe there is a slight difference.


----------



## skywarp00

my temps are sitting at 55 on high loads such as high end games or when ripping dvd's. what is everyone elses temps?


----------



## thlnk3r

Xeno, that is a pretty solid OC. Is your tRAS 15 or 16? If it's 16 bump up your tRC to 21. That may or may not help stability. From what I understand the sums of tRP and tRAS should always equal the number in tRC.

+1 for a job well done









Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

its been a while that i haven't posted..my TEC is coming in a few days time..wohoo nonetheless will do some hard rock OC test..i will not try to mod yet mine..AFAIK for the freezone elite you just have to use the thermostat to maintain a very chilled temp..and also to prevent condensation..i have seen many users benefit from this hell of a TEC setup..


----------



## thlnk3r

Kairi_zeroblade, do you have a target OC that you're specifically shooting for?

Good luck with the new setup


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Kairi_zeroblade, do you have a target OC that you're specifically shooting for?

Good luck with the new setup









man 4ghz 4ghz 4ghz just a step on 4ghz on my digit just 4ghz..lolx







thanks and see you soon..i placed my mems on the fridge to get it ready then..


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xeno, that is a pretty solid OC. Is your tRAS 15 or 16? If it's 16 bump up your tRC to 21. That may or may not help stability. From what I understand the sums of tRP and tRAS should always equal the number in tRC.

+1 for a job well done









Good luck


Tnx thlnk3r. But tRAS is 15. I have read your post about the sum of tRP and tRAS being the tRC.
Maybe I just have hit my max cpu OC. Or I'm doing sumfn else wrong, or sumfn need to be raised to obtain a higher OC.

@kairi_zeroblade: The thing takes long to get to you, doesn't it?








I hope you will get a nice OC out of it, but somehow I doubt that the Freezone can handle it. My FZE could hardly handle the heat before I added a rad in line. I'm curious on how yours will do.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Tnx thlnk3r. But tRAS is 15. I have read your post about the sum of tRP and tRAS being the tRC.
Maybe I just have hit my max cpu OC. Or I'm doing sumfn else wrong, or sumfn need to be raised to obtain a higher OC.

@kairi_zeroblade: The thing takes long to get to you, doesn't it?








I hope you will get a nice OC out of it, but somehow I doubt that the Freezone can handle it. My FZE could hardly handle the heat before I added a rad in line. I'm curious on how yours will do.










my pelt should be here today =D i didnt order a freezone elite like you guys did i just got a 245w pelt and a 300watt powersupply for it im hoping everything including the cold plate comes today.


----------



## sakuraba39

These are the values I set

FSB 245 x 15.5 = 3.778 (actually runs at 244)
Vcore 1.525
VDDNB +150
[email protected] 2.16
Set DDR2 at 800 5-5-5-12
(Running my memory at 1066 I could not raise the fsb over 203 and the best 3dmark I got was 16700)

All other BIOS settings at auto

BIOS 1502

Using Crosshair Formula II

Highest my cpu temp got was 54 and that was during the CPU tests in 3dmark6
Using a thermaltake spin-q cpu cooler. I have my video cards liquid-cooled right now. Spin-Q looks pretty badass so I don't want to take it off.


----------



## Blitz6804

For best memory bandwidth, tRC = tRP + tRAS. For added stability, it could be set higher. tRFC, if adjustable in your BIOS, should be set to 2-4 higher than tRC.

In other news, I just got my new cooler. (Noctua NH-C12P.) I will likely be installing it today to see if my temperatures go down any.


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


For best memory bandwidth, tRC = tRP + tRAS. For added stability, it could be set higher. tRFC, if adjustable in your BIOS, should be set to 2-4 higher than tRC.

In other news, I just got my new cooler. (Noctua NH-C12P.) I will likely be installing it today to see if my temperatures go down any.


 I adjusted my trc to 17 5+12 (Raised my 3dmark to 18080) but in my bios for trfc all I have for settings is auto,1,2,3,4


----------



## Blitz6804

I have no idea on the correlation between them. I am having problems figuring out my DFI, which instead of being in terms of cycles, is done in terms of nanoseconds. The problem with industry standards is that so many companies decide not to use them after a product or two.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sakuraba39*


I adjusted my trc to 17 5+12 (Raised my 3dmark to 18080) but in my bios for trfc all I have for settings is auto,1,2,3,4


Sakuraba39, try a tRFC of "3". Boot into your OS and bring up CPU-Z. Let us know what it reads. From what I have read on the internet, tRFC for your memory should be 195ns.

Good luck


----------



## Blitz6804

tRFC does not show in CPU-Z, Everest, or any PC monitoring program I have found yet. Unless I am blind anyway. The only thing I have ever seen that shows it is AMD Overdrive, but that gives you an option to change it rather than telling you what it actually is.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


tRFC does not show in CPU-Z, Everest, or any PC monitoring program I have found yet. Unless I am blind anyway. The only thing I have ever seen that shows it is AMD Overdrive, but that gives you an option to change it rather than telling you what it actually is.


Blitz, you're correct.

Sakuraba39, I'd recommend verifying in Everest. You can download this application by going here. After the installation is complete, go to Computer->Overclock.

Good luck


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Blitz, you're correct.

Sakuraba39, I'd recommend verifying in Everest. You can download this application by going here. After the installation is complete, go to Computer->Overclock.

Good luck


I will try Everest....had to drop my fsb to 240. Ran NFS Undercover for about 45 minutes error-free. Max cpu temp I hit was 55. I may try to drop the voltage a little.


----------



## XenoMopH

For all Asus M3A79T-Deluxe mobo users, a new BIOS has been released. Haven't tried it yet though...
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...3A79-T_Deluxe/


----------



## thlnk3r

Sakuraba39, after you feel comfortable with your overclock I'd advise also stress testing with OCCT and Orthos/Prime95.

I'm not sure how stressful NFS Undercover is but the above applications I suggested will stress the processor higher then normal and reveal any errors if present. I typically like to run OCCT for an hour on _High_ and then Orthos for 24hrs at _Priority 9_ with the _Blend_ test.

Good luck


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Sakuraba39, after you feel comfortable with your overclock I'd advise also stress testing with OCCT and Orthos/Prime95.

I'm not sure how stressful NFS Undercover is but the above applications I suggested will stress the processor higher then normal and reveal any errors if present. I typically like to run OCCT for an hour on _High_ and then Orthos for 24hrs at _Priority 9_ with the _Blend_ test.

Good luck









Thanks. I ran 3 different games Assassins Creed. Fallout 3 and NFS. NFS created the most heat on the cpu. I was able to drop the voltage down (had it up trying to run 3.9 G) and that dropped my temp. I like how its running now, but I may still try running my mem at 1066. Before I tried it and I could not even get it to boot with my fsb at 210. I had seen a test where guy had best results with the reaper running at 1120 (210 fsb) Maybe loosen the timings???


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sakuraba39*


Thanks. I ran 3 different games Assassins Creed. Fallout 3 and NFS. NFS created the most heat on the cpu. I was able to drop the voltage down (had it up trying to run 3.9 G) and that dropped my temp. I like how its running now, but I may still try running my mem at 1066. Before I tried it and I could not even get it to boot with my fsb at 210. I had seen a test where guy had best results with the reaper running at 1120 (210 fsb) Maybe loosen the timings???


Sakuraba39, can you include a CPU-Z screen shot of your current overclock? Perhaps we could assist you on adjusting your timings. Please include each tab from CPU-Z.

Good luck


----------



## sakuraba39

This is what I'm running now. Mem runs auto at 800 5-5-5-15. I tried it at 1066 5-5-5-18 per manufacturer's site. 203 fsb was all I could go running mem at 1066.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@thinker
Oh Lord i'm having a tough time getting past these clocks stable..









do you think its my board killing me??i tried adjusting the multiplier up to 19 and voltage to 1.55(max) and nothing seems to go stable..so i went with the itsy bitsy steps once i hit 3.75Ghz i just get BSOD..and hell yeah!!..lolx..AFAIK i can push this chip futher..i am just 36 degs idle and 50ish at load..


----------



## Blitz6804

Well, I have my new RAM in, so I am back to tinkering. I tried running 234.7x15 through S&M's FPU test and it passes. Temperatures under load are 55Âº C.

The interim update for the roster:

Type: Phenom II x4 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0852APCW
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3520 MHz
Method: 15x235
CPU Volt: 1.328 V
CPU-NB Volt: 1.250 V
NB Clock: 1877 MHz
NB Volt: Stock (No such setting in the BIOS)
HT-Link: 1877 MHz
HT Volt: 1.280 V
Motherboard: DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS (SB600)
BIOS: Phoenix Tech. 6.00 PG 2009/02/02 (Ω)
Cooling: Air

I am going to increase the HTT and have another go at it. I am still at "auto" voltage in the BIOS. That is 1.328 V idle, 1.312 V load.

EDIT: added another 20 MHz. Viewable here.

Type: Phenom II x4 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0852APCW
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3540 MHz
Method: 15x236
CPU Volt: 1.328 V (1.312 V under load)
CPU-NB Volt: 1.250 V
NB Clock: 2124 MHz
NB Volt: Stock (No such setting in the BIOS)
HT-Link: 1888 MHz
HT Volt: 1.280 V
Motherboard: DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS (SB600)
BIOS: Phoenix Tech. 6.00 PG 2009/02/02 (Ω)
Cooling: Air

I am seriously done for tonight. I have to get up in about 5 hours to get ready for Copyrights / Corporations.


----------



## thlnk3r

Sakuraba39, 3720Mhz is up there. You've done a great job so far. Is CPU-Z correct on the Vcore (1.35volts)? Are you able to run a higher memory divider with the current 3720Mhz overclock? A higher memory divider should bring you closer to 533Mhz (DDR2 1066)...that's of course if that is your goal.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
Do you think its my board killing me??i tried adjusting the multiplier up to 19 and voltage to 1.55(max) and nothing seems to go stable..so i went with the itsy bitsy steps once i hit 3.75Ghz i just get BSOD..and hell yeah!!..lolx..AFAIK i can push this chip futher..i am just 36 degs idle and 50ish at load..

Kairi_zeroblade, it might simply be that you've hit your processors limit. A vcore of 1.55volts is as far as I would go. I'm assuming you ruled out your memory being the culprit? Are you running a high HTT (reference clock speed) or just adjusting the multiplier? Sorry I didn't notice any of those settings in the above screenshots.

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Kairi_zeroblade, it might simply be that you've hit your processors limit. A vcore of 1.55volts is as far as I would go. I'm assuming you ruled out your memory being the culprit? Are you running a high HTT (reference clock speed) or just adjusting the multiplier? Sorry I didn't notice any of those settings in the above screenshots.


oops i erased them lolx..i tried a lower HT like 1200 only both CPU and NB still nothing bulges over 3.75Ghz..for the rams i tried loosening them but still no effect..i tried even 2 sticks only toget a more rigid setup still my efforts are a waste i can maintain my temps lower still can't raise this though..


----------



## Blitz6804

I do not suppose you tried lowering the Voltage to see if 1.550 V was causing an undue amount of heat, thereby stifling overclocking attempts.

sakuraba39: I am jealous of you; not only can your processor run stably at 3.72 at stock voltage, your board actually delivers stock voltage correctly.


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sakuraba39, 3720Mhz is up there. You've done a great job so far. Is CPU-Z correct on the Vcore (1.35volts)? Are you able to run a higher memory divider with the current 3720Mhz overclock? A higher memory divider should bring you closer to 533Mhz (DDR2 1066)...that's of course if that is your goal.
Good luck


No cpu-z is wrong on the voltage. Its set at 1.525 and thats what PCProbe reads. Don't really know what my goal is. ha. I just can't figure out why I can't run my mem at 1066. can't raise the FSB over 203 or it won't boot. Is it because I have 8GB as opposed to 4GB? This is my first real overclocking project so I'm trying to obtain and sort through as much info as I can


----------



## Blitz6804

I thought I read somewhere that Deneb is incapable of running the DDR2-1066 divider with 4 DIMMs populated. I could not be wrong, it may only be 4x4096 MB. I do remember reading something about Deneb (AM2+ or AM3, I do not remember) that it was similar to the 939 K8s being limited at maximum memory population.


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


I thought I read somewhere that Deneb is incapable of running the DDR2-1066 divider with 4 DIMMs populated. I could not be wrong, it may only be 4x4096 MB. I do remember reading something about Deneb (AM2+ or AM3, I do not remember) that it was similar to the 939 K8s being limited at maximum memory population.



Ya...I think I remember the same thing. Something like one pair of slots would run 1066, but the second pair only 800. Maybe if I get ambitious enough I'll remove 2 sticks and see what happens.


----------



## Blitz6804

There is noting that prohibits you from running DDR2-800 with a 266 MHz HTT or faster, thereby giving you DDR2-1066 though. Unless of course your motherboard cannot handle it.


----------



## sakuraba39

Hear are some pics of my rig

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=1174


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


There is noting that prohibits you from running DDR2-800 with a 266 MHz HTT or faster, thereby giving you DDR2-1066 though. Unless of course your motherboard cannot handle it.


How do I set my HTT to 266


----------



## Blitz6804

You presently are set to 240. Increase that to 266. Decrease your northbridge multi and hypertransport multi to 8x each. Decrease your multiplier from 15.5x to 14x.

This should give you a 4 MHz faster CPU, a 32 MHz slower NB/HT speed, but faster RAM; that is, DDR2-1064 instead of DDR2-960.


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
You presently are set to 240. Increase that to 266. Decrease your northbridge multi and hypertransport multi to 8x each. Decrease your multiplier from 15.5x to 14x.

This should give you a 4 MHz faster CPU, a 32 MHz slower NB/HT speed, but faster RAM; that is, DDR2-1064 instead of DDR2-960.


Cool, thanks I'll try it. I'm really thinking about switching my cpu over to my liquid cooling unit. I had windows running at 3.9G, but it crashed in 3dmark6. I didn't want to raise the voltage anymore than 1.575 cause of heat. A buddy of mine has an 8800 to get rid of so I was thinking of 3-way sli too.


----------



## Blitz6804

As far as I recall, tri-SLI requires 9 series cards or newer.

I am fighting my PC still; it STILL refuses to do 3.6 GHz. I am to the point where I cannot provide enough voltage to satiate its need while still keeping temperatures within spec. So I think I need a better fan, because this cooler is not cutting it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


As far as I recall, tri-SLI requires 9 series cards or newer.

I am fighting my PC still; it STILL refuses to do 3.6 GHz. I am to the point where I cannot provide enough voltage to satiate its need while still keeping temperatures within spec. So I think I need a better fan, because this cooler is not cutting it.


Blitz, what kind of full load temps are you hitting? Have you tried the stock cooler? A user just recently lapped his PhII stock cooler and was surprisingly getting great temps compared to some aftermarket. Here's the thread: http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...in-t-half.html. The user also lapped his IHS.

Good luck


----------



## Blitz6804

Stock, it would fluctuate just over 51Âº C with the Noctua NH-C12P. This is warmer than my SI-128, so I figure something must be wrong since it is supposedly better. I pulled it apart, and noticed there is a little more TIM than should usually be there. It looked evenly spread. I thoroughly clean the IHS and the NH-C12P with IPA. I checked that the NH-C12P is in fact flat with a straight edge. I reapply TIM and place the cooler on top of the IHS, and then I thought of something. When I bolted it down the first time, it did not really seem tight as compared to my SI-128. Even before I did the 20Â¢, the SI-128 was tighter. (Lovingly ripped off from txtmstrjoe's 2Â¢ mod.)

So I got to thinking: what could I do to make it tighter? The change is not an option given the difference in the mounting bracket. Then I thought, what if the bracket were thicker? So I measure the screws (about 5 mm) and find out that they would fit well inside of an SAE #10 washer (5.5 mm or so). So I run to Home Depot and buy a bag (for $1.07) and put a washer between each spring screw and the bracket, thereby increasing spring pressure. I give it a wiggle; hm... still loose. So I put another one in on either side, and notice it is much harder to bolt down. Good; that is what I want.

So I boot into Windows and fire up S&M FPU. With Arctic Silver 5 that is literally a half-hour out, load temps are just about 49Âº C. Not bad. I am hoping that as the AS5 cures, it will drop a bit.

I realize now this same technique could have been used on my SI-128 as well. It also would have been much easier to implement than the 20Â¢ mod given the physics of asking the bracket to bend more than it should.

(Crossposted with my build thread.)


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
As far as I recall, tri-SLI requires 9 series cards or newer.

I am fighting my PC still; it STILL refuses to do 3.6 GHz. I am to the point where I cannot provide enough voltage to satiate its need while still keeping temperatures within spec. So I think I need a better fan, because this cooler is not cutting it.


According to sli zone, you can do 3 8800s.....I made sure my power supply was capable.........

http://www.slizone.com/object/slizone_build_psu.html

got my FSB up to 260 and was able to run 14.5 on multiplier.....best 3dmark score yet. hit max temp of 52. runs around 37 idle......


----------



## Blitz6804

Congratulations on the speed boost. You can likely experience a slightly higher score by increasing your HT multiplier. Just keep it above 1600 MHz and below 1900 MHz and it should be fine. I have found my Northbridge does not like to be above 2400 MHz, so unless you fiddle with that voltage, you will need to drop that multiplier soon, killing any gains you got in bandwidth.


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Congratulations on the speed boost. You can likely experience a slightly higher score by increasing your HT multiplier. Just keep it above 1600 MHz and below 1900 MHz and it should be fine. I have found my Northbridge does not like to be above 2400 MHz, so unless you fiddle with that voltage, you will need to drop that multiplier soon, killing any gains you got in bandwidth.


Thanks, and thanks for the help, you too Think3r. I never changed my HT mult. couldn't find the setting. So, see any problems with any of my settings now. Just played Far Cry 2 and cpu temp was at 42. Gonna try NFS, Assasins Creed, and Fear 2 now.


----------



## Blitz6804

I am very jealous of your water cooling system right about now...

Have you since found the setting or no?


----------



## Blitz6804

The manual for motherboard mentions the HT setting on page 4-14. Under "Extreme Tweaker," change "K8<->NB HT Speed" to 1.4 GHz.


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


The manual for motherboard mentions the HT setting on page 4-14. Under "Extreme Tweaker," change "K8<->NB HT Speed" to 1.4 GHz.


cool....thanks..........everything still stable....highest cpu temp I've seen during a game is 50. This cooler is awesome.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835106123


----------



## SeigiSama

Don't know who's been messing with the sheet but someone moved me. I've been running 3.9 forever and that where I was listed with a cpuz and 3dmark 06 and I've been running water cooling sine I had a 9950...


----------



## XenoMopH

That would be me








Your last post was here: http://www.overclock.net/5558544-post1019.html
It's 3800 STABLE...you sais it's running at 3800, but not stable, so it's not added to the list as stable OC.
Only stable OC's with OCCT / prime95 stable ss will be added.

And about the air...I think I misplaced you. will be corrected in the next update.


----------



## SeigiSama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
That would be me








Your last post was here: http://www.overclock.net/5558544-post1019.html
It's 3800 STABLE...you sais it's running at 3800, but not stable, so it's not added to the list as stable OC.
Only stable OC's with OCCT / prime95 stable ss will be added.

And about the air...I think I misplaced you. will be corrected in the next update.

that's an old post it's one hour prime stable now. Once I get home I'll have to remember to dig up my screen shots. There should be
One in the amd 3dmark06 list.


----------



## XenoMopH

I was fooling around with my 1st core and managed to get it as high as this:








That on 1.55V. I think I can get it much higher...
Going to find out which core is the bad core


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeigiSama*


that's an old post it's one hour prime stable now. Once I get home I'll have to remember to dig up my screen shots. There should be
One in the amd 3dmark06 list.


Hey, at least you are on the bloody thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Only stable OC's with OCCT / prime95 stable ss will be added.


It does not say that in the first post. I suggest you ask oneluvballer21 to change it to that rather than the present "I don't want to argue about what "stable" is, so please use good judgment that your OC is stable . . . . That doesn't mean 24hr Prime, it just means that your system isn't crashing when its being stressed by stress programs or intensive gaming, at whatever interval you deem to prove stability."

My standard test for CPU overclock stability is S&M FPU. In one hour, it does far more "damage" to a CPU overclock that OCCT can do, however, it does not stress RAM at all. In order to stress the RAM, you need to run the memory suite of S&M. I am sure there is not problem with me submitting my runs as FPU stable, considering they are more stable than OCCT runs correct?


----------



## sakuraba39

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
The manual for motherboard mentions the HT setting on page 4-14. Under "Extreme Tweaker," change "K8<->NB HT Speed" to 1.4 GHz.


I ran every game I had at this with the settings (Fear 2, Far Cry 2, Fallout 3, Assassin's Creed, And NFS Undercover) and it ran fine with a max temp of 52. Than I ran Everest stability test and it crashed about 8 min in...think due to cpu heat.










So I dropped my mult. and ran Everest for 20 minutes plus and then stupid screen saver kicked in and froze my desktop...so I think I'll run this for awhile. I can get my cpu to run stable at higher speeds with different fsb-mult ratios....but this setting gives me the best benchmark/stability. I may have to get that liquid cooling block for the cpu after all. Thanks again guys for the help.


----------



## XenoMopH

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/44...abase-178.html

Posted it there.....you also posted right after my post. so I assume you have read that....

Anyway. Isn't a good OC measured with RAM and CPU at the same time? Stressing cpu only doesn't tell if the RAM is stable at those clocks when accessed, and visa versa....

Sure people have their own terms of OC stable, some even call cpu-z validation as stable, other 24hrs of prime....
But there have to be a standard, and OCCT or prime are great torture tests...or maybe even AMD stress test


----------



## McDown

Here we go









Phenom II 940
CPU stepping CACVC AC 0851APMW
Revision RB-C2
3700Mhz, 18.5x 200Mhz
CPU voltage 1.5V
CPU-NB 1.4
NB 1800Mhz 
HT 1800Mhz 
NB/HT volts at stock
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
TRUE

Still trying to reach 3.8 but the heat holding me back. 
Maybe when I buy Megahalems


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice OC!! Maybe it's the board, but for 3700 I only need 1.45V-1.47V.we have the same stepping...


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Posted it there.....you also posted right after my post. so I assume you have read that....

Anyway. Isn't a good OC measured with RAM and CPU at the same time? Stressing cpu only doesn't tell if the RAM is stable at those clocks when accessed, and visa versa....

Sure people have their own terms of OC stable, some even call cpu-z validation as stable, other 24hrs of prime....
But there have to be a standard, and OCCT or prime are great torture tests...or maybe even AMD stress test









Nah, I missed it. My initial post was prior to that. I know the RAM should be stable; it is running sub stock. Stock has been proven to be stable. Regards stability: I go ballistic on my overclocks. I require S&M stability. S&M stability is a higher standard than 24 hours of Prime. Do not believe me? Try it yourself. I have had clocks that will pass 8 hours of Prime and OCCT with ease, but fail out of S&M. In my experience, about 98% of failures in S&M come during the FPU test. As such, I use the FPU test almost exclusively when overclocking: Increase HTT, run FPU for 30 minutes. Increase HTT, run FPU for 30 minutes. Repeat. When you get to settings you are happy with, you run a full S&M. 4-6 hours later, you know if you are CPU/RAM stable. For a really good time, then you follow that up with Prime while simultaneously doing FurMark for 6 hours. Guaranteed to make your PSU scream in agony.


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Nice OC!! Maybe it's the board, but for 3700 I only need 1.45V-1.47V.we have the same stepping...


Thanks!








I tried 3 different boards - MSI DKA790GX, Foxconn A7DA-S and my present one and it's not stable above 1.5V. I'm thinking maybe it's my OS. I'm waiting for Windows 7 to be released and then we will see.


----------



## Blitz6804

As requested XenoMopH:


























Type: Phenom II x4 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0852APCW
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3450 MHz
Method: 15x230
CPU Volt: 1.328 V
CPU-NB Volt: 1.330 V
NB Clock: 2300 MHz
NB Volt: Stock (no setting in the BIOS); AMD PowerMonitor says 1.175 V
HT-Link: 1840 MHz
HT Volt: 1.280 V
Motherboard: DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS (SB600)
BIOS: Phoenix Tech. 6.00 PG 2009/02/02 (Ω)
Cooling: Air


----------



## test tube

new oc... got the memory oc'd too

raised the NB volts to 1.275

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545047


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i have a newly purchased board..hope to get to the top as you all did..


----------



## AIpha

Wow...Just an update.

Since I got my Dark Knight, I changed the fan to where it was blowing out with the 200mm fan. With a 1.54 vcore(OCCT), getting temps of 56c(MAX!!) at 3.8GHz(During OCCT.) I'm very impressed with this heatsink...this is stock(as in right out of the box) btw with some MX-2. Idles around 38c too. Not sure how stable it is, but it just got done doing a 24 minute High Priority OCCT test. I'm going to test it more later of course.









So I wouldn't consider it _rock solid_ stable.


----------



## thlnk3r

AIpha, great job on the OC







+1

Your full load temps are good for 1.54volts.

Good job!


----------



## test tube

Hit 3.65ghz stable (for an hour anyway). Temps were a little hot in prime95 (depending on the CPU reading, 58C or 64C max). Idles at 41C.

Using 1.4875v. You guys think this is a safe 24/7 OC? I mostly only game at the best it'll get via a game is probably around 58C on the higher temperature/53C on the lower.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546175


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AIpha, great job on the OC







+1

Your full load temps are good for 1.54volts.

Good job!

Thanks. I'm currently running a 1hr OCCT to see how "stable" it is.

24 minutes left and max temperature is 52c...O_O

Passed 1 hr OCCT high priority. Stable enough for me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Hit 3.65ghz stable (for an hour anyway). Temps were a little hot in prime95 (depending on the CPU reading, 58C or 64C max). Idles at 41C.

Using 1.4875v. You guys think this is a safe 24/7 OC? I mostly only game at the best it'll get via a game is probably around 58C on the higher temperature/53C on the lower.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546175

I hope it's safe voltage wise, if not mine's going to croak soon. ~_~ Temp wise, anything you could do to drop it a few degree c? Maybe Cable Management?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Wow...Just an update.

Since I got my Dark Knight, I changed the fan to where it was blowing out with the 200mm fan. With a 1.54 vcore(OCCT), getting temps of 56c(MAX!!) at 3.8GHz(During OCCT.) I'm very impressed with this heatsink...this is stock(as in right out of the box) btw with some MX-2. Idles around 38c too. Not sure how stable it is, but it just got done doing a 24 minute High Priority OCCT test. I'm going to test it more later of course.









So I wouldn't consider it _rock solid_ stable.


what are your voltages and other settings? The best I could do was 3.6 GHz...and seeing that we have the same board....I wanna see it reach 3.8


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I hope it's safe voltage wise, if not mine's going to croak soon. ~_~ Temp wise, anything you could do to drop it a few degree c? Maybe Cable Management?


Nah, the cables are already twist tied as best they can be and I rigged all sorts of ghetto angles fans into the case as possible today without a lot of luck. It's fine as long as I'm not using all the CPU. I don't know why my two CPU values are so different (one referred to as core and the other as CPU), the one is fine at 55-59C but the other one goes all the way up to 63-64C.


----------



## AIpha

Oh since we have the same board. 
NB volt Control. + 1.0
CPUVID is 1.54 in OCCt.
NB VID +.025
CPU vCore +0.125

What did it for me was the RAM lowering. I had to set my RAM to 533(Before overclocked.) In order to get it to boot. After that it was pretty much the voltage going higher.

@TestTube, what thermal paste are you using with that Mugen?


----------



## test tube

OCZ Freeze. I think I'm just at the limits of the mugen here.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


OCZ Freeze. I think I'm just at the limits of the mugen here.


Yeah, quite possibly. Do you have high Ambient temps?


----------



## test tube

Nope, in Canada, it's 21C in here.


----------



## newt111

I opened the windows in my house and am now at 12 C ambient. I can't seem to do over 3700 MHz with 1.57 voltage in OCCT without Vista crashing.

My motherboard's max is 291 MHz, my CPU seems to be 3700 MHz, so I'm testing 291*12.5=3637.5MHz....

I'm also trying lower voltages to find my sweet spot


----------



## McDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Nope, in Canada, it's 21C in here.

I guess you living in the worm part








I don't thing Scythe coolers can cool overclocked x4 core CPU. I've tried couple myself.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
Hit 3.65ghz stable (for an hour anyway). Temps were a little hot in prime95 (depending on the CPU reading, 58C or 64C max). Idles at 41C.

Using 1.4875v. You guys think this is a safe 24/7 OC? I mostly only game at the best it'll get via a game is probably around 58C on the higher temperature/53C on the lower.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546175

Test tube, 58C isn't bad. Besides most of the time I doubt you'll see your machine running that temp 24/7 unless of course you fold ([email protected]). What are you room ambient temperatures?

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I opened the windows in my house and am now at 12 C ambient. I can't seem to do over 3700 MHz with 1.57 voltage in OCCT without Vista crashing.

My motherboard's max is 291 MHz, my CPU seems to be 3700 MHz, so I'm testing 291*12.5=3637.5MHz....

I'm also trying lower voltages to find my sweet spot

What's your memory set at?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

sad to say my 790x-ud4 did not suffice..i cannot tweak my mems further 1150..its a little ***** with the mem voltage push..just a hefty 2.3v on the push..







i sold it..it did not even lasted for an hour with me..


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
What's your memory set at?

x 2.0


----------



## Blitz6804

I did not have time to run a full hour before I leave for class. I did however have the chance to run 20 minutes (I am still going to be late) and have affixed the OCCT below. When I get back, I think it is time to try faster.

EDIT: Adding voltage fixed it. 1.408 V idle, 1.392 V load.


























Type: Phenom II x4 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0852APCW
Revision: RB-C2
Speed: 3600 MHz
Method: 15x240
CPU Volt: 1.392 V
CPU-NB Volt: 1.330 V
NB Clock: 2160 MHz
NB Volt: Stock (no setting in the BIOS); AMD PowerMonitor says 1.175 V
HT-Link: 1920 MHz
HT Volt: 1.280 V
Motherboard: DFI LANParty DK 790FX-M2RS (SB600)
BIOS: Phoenix Tech. 6.00 PG 2009/02/02 (Ω)
Cooling: Air


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


sad to say my 790x-ud4 did not suffice..i cannot tweak my mems further 1150..its a little ***** with the mem voltage push..just a hefty 2.3v on the push..







i sold it..it did not even lasted for an hour with me..


I heard those Foxconn 790FX boards overclock real well. Too bad they kept the price so high for so long. They probably would have been a lot more popular if it hadn't been for that. How high have you gotten it so far?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@microminime
so far 3.977Ghz is the best i can get out of the heat probs..

@all
updates_*wink*_








from this with TRU120(lapped)
to this my Coolit MTEC system









*observations:* as far as stock is involved the MTEC cooling solutions outwit the TRU120..but when OC'd the TRU120 is a victor..will do more testing..since its just an open run..


----------



## thlnk3r

Kairi_zeroblade, that is still not bad. This is with 1.30volts correct? What was your room ambient temperature while testing this? I'm curious to see if your full load temps stay below 45C with the MTEC.

Good luck


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@think3r
the readings are buggy in my bios it reads 1.36v while on hardware monitor it reads 1.3..CNQ is disabled..my ambient temps last night where like 26-28c but i think air cooling still outwits it..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

btw i have 2 batches here CACVC AC 0852GPDW and a CACVC AC 0851AFPW which is a high clocker anyway??


----------



## XenoMopH

Did you switch the fan on the Freezone with a more powerfull one? Switched mine with a Scythe Kaze Ultra 3000rpm 133,60CFM. BTW, is it a Freezone Elite or Freezone?..How much did it cost you,....want to add 1 in line with my Freezone Elite for extra cooling.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


@think3r
the readings are buggy in my bios it reads 1.36v while on hardware monitor it reads 1.3..CNQ is disabled..my ambient temps last night where like 26-28c but i think air cooling still outwits it..


Kairi_zeroblade, in regards to the screen shots above is "Value" the current temperature? I think those temperatures are great for a 80F+ room ambient. I guess we'll really see what happens when you start bumping up the Vcore.

Good luck


----------



## Xinoxide

CPU: PHII 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0850EPAW
CPU Clock: 3712MHz 16x232
vCore: 1.437v 1.45vBios
NB Clock: 2088MHz
vNB: Stock
HTLink: 2088MHz
vHT: Stock
Mobo: Asus M3A78-CM
Bios: 1603
Cooling S1283 Kaze3K P\\P
OS: Win7 7077 x64

going to applebees, leaving P95 up for a few more hours.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


@microminime
so far 3.977Ghz is the best i can get out of the heat probs..

@all
updates_*wink*_

*observations: *as far as stock is involved the MTEC cooling solutions outwit the TRU120..but when OC'd the TRU120 is a victor..will do more testing..since its just an open run..


Thats a great OC. Far higher than my setup is capable of. Is it stable?


----------



## test tube

Ya'll got better chips than me. I have a photo of my stepping, I'll find it soon.

Stable voltages

3.0ghz 1.3000v
3.2ghz 1.3250v
3.4ghz 1.3675v
3.5ghz 1.4250v
3.650ghz 1.4875v

My board overvolts quite a bit, usually +0.02/+0.03 at peak. So it's more like 1.5250v for 3.650ghz.


----------



## AIpha

Ran through OCCT again for another 1hr High Priority Stress test, same results, lower temps.(50.5c max) I've tried 4GHz, can't do it..I get the Page fault error.(Suggestions?) I'm 26th highest Overclock guys











Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!


----------



## Blitz6804

I noticed something interesting: The OCCT v3.0.1 default run runs cooler than the OCCT v2.0.1 default run. Does this mean I should be running a custom run? Or is everyone who uses OCCT v3.0.1 running "Auto?"


----------



## AIpha

I always change it to custom, high priority. Then for whatever amount of time you need it for.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Ran through OCCT again for another 1hr High Priority Stress test, same results, lower temps.(50.5c max) I've tried 4GHz, can't do it..I get the Page fault error.(Suggestions?) I'm 26th highest Overclock guys



















AIpha, are you still trying to run the 14x multiplier? If so then I'm assuming you're running at least 290HTT? Did you try increasing your CPU-NB voltage (chipset)? That reference clock speed may require some voltage to run at that speed.

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

NB frequency, 1632
HT Link-1632.

:/ My brain can't seem to figure out how the two go together exactly...
NB frequency=Reference clock times a NB multiplier?


----------



## Blitz6804

NB Frequency = HTT x NB multiplier, yes.

(Similarly, HT Frequency = HTT x HT multiplier.)

Yours appear to both be set at 6x, which your BIOS may call 1.2 GHz. (Mine uses a multiplier for NB, and a speed for the HT.)


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
NB Frequency = HTT x NB multiplier, yes.

(Similarly, HT Frequency = HTT x HT multiplier.)

Yours appear to both be set at 6x, which your BIOS may call 1.2 GHz. (Mine uses a multiplier for NB, and a speed for the HT.)

Yeah, mines the same way. That's what threw me off, I didn't really know how to take 1.2GHz and turn it into a multi.(ie 6x.)


----------



## Blitz6804

1.2 GHz assumes a 200 MHz stock multiplier. Divide whatever the HyperTransport is by 200, and then multiply by your HTT to yield your actual HyperTransport.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


NB frequency, 1632
HT Link-1632.

:/ My brain can't seem to figure out how the two go together exactly...
NB frequency=Reference clock times a NB multiplier?


AIpha, check my above post (#1917) for suggestions to your previous post. If you're going to stick with a 14x multiplier then I'd suggest testing your board to find it's maximum safe limit.

Good luck


----------



## Stellarex

Any other info should be in my sig. cant really get my stepping anymore either...


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AIpha, check my above post (#1917) for suggestions to your previous post. If you're going to stick with a 14x multiplier then I'd suggest testing your board to find it's maximum safe limit.

Good luck

Well which one? The NB voltage control or the NB VID? One goes up by 1.0 volts, and the other goes up in small increments.

Is that all I should change though?..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Well which one? The NB voltage control or the NB VID? One goes up by 1.0 volts, and the other goes up in small increments.

Is that all I should change though?..


AIpha, I'm referring to the CPU-NB voltage control (chipset voltage). With such a high HTT (290), your board may require an increase in voltage.

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

My current HTT is only 1900mhz, and it seems pretty stable right now. Passed 3 1 hr tests of OCCT.(I ran another one last night ;P) If I attempt 4Ghz though it BSoD's during windows boot.\\

Also, will more volts help me have a higher RAM clock?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
My current HTT is only 1900mhz, and it seems pretty stable right now. Passed 3 1 hr tests of OCCT.(I ran another one last night ;P) If I attempt 4Ghz though it BSoD's during windows boot.

Also, will more volts help me have a higher RAM clock?

AIpha, just to clarify HTT is the reference clock speed (ie. 290Mhz). HT is the hypertransport speed (ie. 1900Mhz).

If you are overclocking your memory frequency then a VDimm increase can help stability.

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Finally found the image of my steppin, it's CACVC AC 0851APBW


----------



## AIpha

Well, I can't have my RAM operating at over 900mhz even with a 0.2 Voltage increase, should I try to go higher? It's at 2.0 right now. and if I can't have it running at 900+mhz stable then it has to run at 7xx.

If I have the RAM at 9xx+ it gives me errors during the first 10 minutes of OCCT. When it's lowered, (533 instead of 667) Everything runs smoothly.

Oh I see, thanks for clarifying that. For some reason I think HTT is referring to the Hyper Transport Speed.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Well, I can't have my RAM operating at over 900mhz even with a 0.2 Voltage increase, should I try to go higher? It's at 2.0 right now. and if I can't have it running at 900+mhz stable then it has to run at 7xx.


AIpha, what model G.Skill memory do you have? Your memory may not necessarily need more voltage. It could just be that your memory isn't capable of running at those speeds.

Good luck


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Well, I can't have my RAM operating at over 900mhz even with a 0.2 Voltage increase, should I try to go higher? It's at 2.0 right now. and if I can't have it running at 900+mhz stable then it has to run at 7xx.

If I have the RAM at 9xx+ it gives me errors during the first 10 minutes of OCCT. When it's lowered, (533 instead of 667) Everything runs smoothly.

Oh I see, thanks for clarifying that. For some reason I think HTT is referring to the Hyper Transport Speed.

My gskill ram that i have has to run at 2.1 volts to do anything over 800 it is pc8500 and its designed for 2.1 @ 1066 i would imagine the actual chips are fairly similar give 2.1v a try but i wouldnt push it past that.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AIpha, what model G.Skill memory do you have? Your memory may not necessarily need more voltage. It could just be that your memory isn't capable of running at those speeds.

Good luck


G. Skill [email protected]

When my cpu clock is lower(3.2GHz) I can run it at 936mhz at stock speeds. So I'm wondering if that's really the problem...if I try 936mhz it won't even boot now. Which was the case before I added to the voltage. It boots up, just fails the OCCT test. With no voltage added, it doesn't even boot up to Windows.(at that speed with no voltage added.)


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


G. Skill [email protected]

When my cpu clock is lower(3.2GHz) I can run it at 936mhz at stock speeds. So I'm wondering if that's really the problem...if I try 936mhz it won't even boot now. Which was the case before I added to the voltage. It boots up, just fails the OCCT test. With no voltage added, it doesn't even boot up to Windows.(at that speed with no voltage added.)


Did you try losing up the timings a bit?


----------



## AIpha

Yeah, Although before they could do 5-5-5-13. I changed it to 5-5-5-15(stock). I'll mess with it more when I get home maybe...depends on how I'm feeling. I may just jump back down to 3.2 or 3.5. I hear that having a vcore of 1.52 24/7 is bad for the chip. I want this to last around 2-3 years. Anyone have thoughts on this?

When I get home I'll try changing the timings to 7-7-7-20 and seeing if that does anything. If it runs better I'll try to tighten them up and continue to mess with it. However if not, I'll just leave it at the lower cas setting. with the 7xx mhz setting.


----------



## thlnk3r

AIpha, are you able to remove the heatspreaders from one of the DIMMs to check what type of IC's they are? Let us know if it's Micron D9HNL or Powerchip. From what I read on the internet, the Micron D9HNL IC's seem to max out near 450Mhz with 2.2volts.

In regards to your Vcore question, yes over time that high of voltage could lead to a lower life time of the processor. This is commonly known as "electromigration". If you're staying with aircooling then I would recommend backing down the Vcore. Try to go with a OC that is sort of in the middle. Perhaps clock your processor at or around 3600Mhz with also a slightly high memory OC? See if you can keep your Vcore around 1.45volts.

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AIpha, are you able to remove the heatspreaders from one of the DIMMs to check what type of IC's they are? Let us know if it's Micron D9HNL or Powerchip. From what I read on the internet, the Micron D9HNL IC's seem to max out near 450Mhz with 2.2volts.

In regards to your Vcore question, yes over time that high of voltage could lead to a lower life time of the processor. This is commonly known as "electromigration". If you're staying with aircooling then I would recommend backing down the Vcore. Try to go with a OC that is sort of in the middle. Perhaps clock your processor at or around 3600Mhz with also a slightly high memory OC? See if you can keep your Vcore around 1.45volts.

Good luck









Yeah probably. Although I think that voids the warranty, am I correct in that assumption? Alright, I'll try maybe 3.5/3.6 for a 24/7 use. 3.8 higher for benchmarking and stuff. What would you say would be the _safest_ and best voltage to use for 24/7? Just under the 1.5 vcore limit?


----------



## test tube

3.51ghz is my happy spot for a 24/7 overclock. My processor maxes out at 3650mhz with the current cooling.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *test tube*


3.51ghz is my happy spot for a 24/7 overclock. My processor maxes out at 3650mhz with the current cooling.


Is it me or does the Phenom 920 seem to have the ability to get higher clocks? Most I've seen have generally had higher clocks but I haven't really looked at the world record database for the 940's. Most people I see here though have like 3.2~3.6. A few 3.7's. At least from what I've seen, I haven't like studied it though. lol


----------



## test tube

Perhaps so:

Got my friend's 920 to 3570mhz on an Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe (AM2)

Settings:
vcore: 1.45v in BIOS, 1.47v load in CPU-Z
Bus: 255mhz
Memory: 680mhz @ 3-3-3-8-16 and 2.225v (default is 2.200v)
Multi: 14x
HT: 4x

Dunno the stepping...solid chip


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Yeah probably. Although I think that voids the warranty, am I correct in that assumption? Alright, I'll try maybe 3.5/3.6 for a 24/7 use. 3.8 higher for benchmarking and stuff. What would you say would be the _safest_ and best voltage to use for 24/7? Just under the 1.5 vcore limit?

AIpha, that is correct. As far as I know removing the heat spreader will void your warranty.

For 24/7 use I would say anything below 1.5volts would be fine. Make sure your case has sufficient cooling and that your room ambient temperatures are decent. Heat can play a big toll on electronics after a while. Mind you by the time something fails you'll probably already be upgrading to something new.

Good luck


----------



## xbanhxbaox

i just got my 940be and popped that sucker in and did a quick OC. Here's what i got so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551513


























i forgot to write down the stepping before i put it in... noob mistake. I'll try to mess with it more when i have more time but i'm happy with this for now.

p.s. is there any other information i need to put down to get on that list on the front page?

edit:
i got this running stable this morning
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551704


----------



## thlnk3r

xbanhxbaox, great job on the overclock. I'd recommend changing your tRC to 19. The sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
p.s. is there any other information i need to put down to get on that list on the front page?

The below information was taken from the front page:

Quote:

*To submit a listing, please submit a post containing the following:*

-Phenom II type (920, 940, etc)
-CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
-Revision (check CPU-Z)
-max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
-CPU voltage
-CPU-NB voltage
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
-HTT link speed and voltage
-motherboard used
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling
PLEASE post a screenshot of your CPU-Z data with both the CPU and Memory tabs viewable... it makes it easier for me to find certain information for the database.

A 1-hour OCCT run is also required per XenoMopH. Please include screen shots from the completed run.
Good luck


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


xbanhxbaox, great job on the overclock. I'd recommend changing your tRC to 19. The sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC.


Wow, I never knew that. Thanks for the help. I appreciate it.

here's most of the needed info:

- Processor - Phenom II 940BE
- CPU Stepping - N/A
- clock speed - 3600.2mhz
- ref clock and mult - 200x18
- cpu voltage - 1.44v
- nb voltage - auto
-Northbridge clock - 1800
-HTT link speed and voltage - 1800 & auto
-motherboard - FOXCONN a7da-s
-motherboard BIOS - p08
- Cooling - AIR - xigmatek 1283
- OS - windows 7 build 7077

and the screen shots are up there ^^^^


----------



## test tube

It doesn't really matter what your tRC is so long as it's greater than or equal to tRP + tRAS. Many memory timings default at 2x the tRAS.


----------



## Blitz6804

The effect on bandwidth and stability is minimal, but the best mixture of both is found when tRC = tRP+tRAS. Higher tRC is more stable but less bandwidth with the converse also being true.

Thlnk3r: it is not stated in your quote (and the first post really should be edited, wherever oneluvballer21 is lately) misses that a 1-hour OCCT run is also required as per XenoMopH.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
The effect on bandwidth and stability is minimal, but the best mixture of both is found when tRC = tRP+tRAS. Higher tRC is more stable but less bandwidth with the converse also being true.

Thlnk3r: it is not stated in your quote (and the first post really should be edited, wherever oneluvballer21 is lately) misses that a 1-hour OCCT run is also required as per XenoMopH.

Blitz, thanks for clarifying in regards to tRC. I've also edited my post with the Xeno's requirements. Hopefully Xeno can pop on and edited the first post. I believe oneluvballer21 handed off ownership to Xeno which probably explains why he hasn't been around in a while.

Good luck


----------



## Blitz6804

Unless the post physically changes hands, I do not think Xeno can modify it though.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Hello again









Anyways I never gave a Stress test Pic @3.9ghz so here it is.

Vcore 1.50v on normal air

OCCT LinPack


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben, nicely done. That deserves a +1









Do you plan on leaving it at 1.5 volts for 24/7 use? Idle temps look great. How are your full load temps?

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Thankyou thlnk3r









Temps under load @3.9 reach 42c (ambient temp of 72F)...side note, my new delta fan is really doing it's job (Loud though lol) it puts out far more pressure thru the T.R.U.E than my old Kaze (3000rpm) ever did.

I won't leave it at 1.5v for 24/7

Normally for 24/7 I have it at:

1.45vcore
18x210 = 3780mhz

Honestly there's really no reason to have it up this high (vcore, and mhz) lol...nothing but benchmarking requires anything this high (except personal reasons).

As I type this i am giving 4ghz stable a run again... Earlier today I made it 40min into OCCT linpak @4.0ghz. I Know I can get this


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben, wow 42C full load! I guess that explains why you're running a Delta fan. Aren't those fans so awesome? I have a 120mm at home and it sounds like a vacuum









Good luck with the 4Ghz run


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

When I first plugged this fan in it almost flew out of my hands lol.... I just can't beleive the difference lol.

Update for 4.0 stable....19 min left ( the anxiety is a killer ) this has been the longest i have made it.

EDIT : Uggh lol...It died with 14 min left...But it didn't blue screen, means I am real close









Oh well I will try it again a different day.


----------



## newt111

you got a link for these Delta fans?

edit: never mind, found them on the egg


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

After playing with this all day, I have finally conquered 4.0ghz OCCT LinPack stable









Due to a weather change my ambient temp dropped from the usual 72F to 62F

My idle temps from my 3.9 stable SS to my 4.0 stable SS reflect this. So I present this to you.

Phenom II 940 (Lapped)
Stepping: CACVC AC 0850EPAW
Revision: RB-C2
Max Stable: 4000.0 mhz
RF + Multi: 20x200
Vcore: 1.525v
NB Clock: 1800.0mhz
HT: 1800.0mhz
HT Voltage: 1.35v
Foxconn Desroyer 780a
Bios: P14
Air Cooling: T.R.U.E (Lapped) w/ Delta (151.85 cfm) 
Vista Business 64bit SP1










I have been using the 4.0 stable OC since 9:38pm last night and decided to do another stability test using OCCT LinPack again...this time on the Max setting.










Not once has my Comp crashed or has had any problems what-so-ever









Although I have deemed this stable, I am going back to my 24/7 settings...as there is no reason to run this at 4.0ghz w/1.52v. I have accomplished what I set out to do and am very happy:


----------



## Fossil

Hey fellas I just got my 940 yesterday and have been messing with it all night/day. Funny thing is my BIOS reads the CPU voltages somewhat correct as opposed to my older BIOS version and my brisbane dually.

After making sure the chip was fine with an hour test I bumped the HT up to 220 on stock voltages and ran it over night. 6 hours stable and was still going, but I deemed it fine and I've been tweaking the settings trying to get 3.5ghz stable most of the day. This is what my runs have looked like for the most part.

3.3ghz @ 1.36v, HT 1.20v - 6 hrs orthos/prime95(3 instances) stable
3.5ghz @ 1.385v, HT 1.20v - 6 mins failed 
3.5ghz @ 1.385v, HT 1.25v - 30 mins failed 
3.5ghz @ 1.40v, HT 1.25v - 1.5hrs failed 
3.5ghz @ 1.41v, HT 1.25v - 3 hrs failed
3.5ghz @ 1.41v, HT 1.30v - failed almost immediately. My computer actually locked up(first time)
3.5ghz @ 1.425v, HT 1.25v - 4 instances of prime95 blend running strong for about 30 mins so far. I have a feeling this will be stable.

Here is a screenshot of what is currently running in the background. Yeah I know the temps are a little scary and it sucks, but I can't do anything about it. Arizona summers are a pain in the ass and the cooling in this house is not at all sufficient. My dually was idling around 32C before I took it out. My 940 was right around 38C idling. So under cooler conditions my load temps would probably be in the low-mid 40C's.


----------



## test tube

That's exactly the vcore to run mine at 3510mhz, althought it's really around 1.425-1.475v because of overvolting native to my board.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
That's exactly the vcore to run mine at 3510mhz, althought it's really around 1.425-1.475v because of overvolting native to my board.

Mine might actually be overvolted as well. BIOS gets slightly off the more I push the voltage. I think setting it at 1.425v it reads as 1.44v in the hardware monitor.

So far all 4 instances of prime are rock solid going on 5 hours.


----------



## thlnk3r

Ben, great job on the 4Ghz stable overclock









Fossil, those full loads actually aren't too bad considering how high your ambient temperatures are. If you really think about though your machine probably won't be seeing those high of temperatures that often.

Good luck guys


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Ben, great job on the 4Ghz stable overclock









Fossil, those full loads actually aren't too bad considering how high your ambient temperatures are. If you really think about though your machine probably won't be seeing those high of temperatures that often.

Good luck guys

True true. I'm going to let prime95 run for the rest of the night and if it passes 12 hours I'll call it stable. 3.5ghz is what I was aiming for a minimum overclock. I'll probably test push to see if I can get 3.7 or higher depending on how the ambient is the next few days. It's actually 65F outside right now so my load is hovering around 51C on the Phenom.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


True true. I'm going to let prime95 run for the rest of the night and if it passes 12 hours I'll call it stable. 3.5ghz is what I was aiming for a minimum overclock. I'll probably test push to see if I can get 3.7 or higher depending on how the ambient is the next few days. It's actually 65F outside right now so my load is hovering around 51C on the Phenom.


Fossil, 51C is not bad at all









Are you sure the Zalman 9700 will be able to handle any more vcore increases?

Good luck


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, 51C is not bad at all









Are you sure the Zalman 9700 will be able to handle any more vcore increases?

Good luck


Nope! Not sure at all.









But that is the fun of overclocking. And in all reality my CPU is never stressed as much as programs like prime do. I usually just casually browse the net, play games, burn a CD once in a while, etc.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


But that is the fun of overclocking. And in all reality my CPU is never stressed as much as programs like prime do. I usually just casually browse the net, play games, burn a CD once in a while, etc.


Fossil, exactly my same thoughts from my previous post. If everything turns out to be stable then you probably have nothing to worry about.

Good luck


----------



## rhoxed

CPU: Phenom II 940BE
CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851APCW
Revision: RB-C2
Max CPU clock speed: 4000Mhz
Reference clock: 250
Multiplier: 16
CPU voltage: 1.55v
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
Northbridge clock +voltage: 2500MHz 1.3v
HTT link speed and voltage: 2000MHz 1.2V (auto)
Motherboard: MSI K9A2 Platinum
BIOS: 1.6
Type of cooling: Xigmatek Thor's Hammer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519407


----------



## Fossil

Well I'm going to make my 3.5ghz OC official now. 10+ hours stable with 4 instances of prime blend.

CPU: Phenom II 940BE
CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851CPMW
Revision: RB-C2
Max CPU clock speed: 3520Mhz
Reference clock: 220
Multiplier: 16
CPU voltage: 1.425v
CPU-NB voltage: 1.4v
Northbridge clock +voltage: 1760Mhz 1.4v
HTT link speed and voltage: 1100Mhz 1.25V
Motherboard: M2N-SLI Deluxe
BIOS: 1701
Type of cooling: Zalman 9700

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553936


----------



## XenoMopH

List has been updated
I created and published it through google documents.

 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rDEMzcpoLoeoDjdF6I2no7w&w=120&h=880 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## xbanhxbaox

sorry, i dont mean to nit pick but you got my motherboard down wrong. its the a7da-s not the a79a-s. And i updated my OS to the RC release of windows 7. It's cool if you do or dont change anything. Thanks for putting me up though.


----------



## test tube

My stepping is listed under my motherboard too =)


----------



## XenoMopH

Has been changed for you both, but I didn't change you windows version xbanhxbaox, as the test was done on the old W7 version









Note that mistakes can be made easily if people don't post enough information or direct copy-paste info. I am only human you know


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Your doing a fine Job XenoMopH


----------



## yabo

Wow... THANK YOU for the update... I've changed motherboards now to the Destroyer and I'm running 3800 stable instead. If you want screenies, I can provide.

Actually, yeah. I'll get you screenies. Those voltages are all different too.


----------



## Blitz6804

MicroMiniMe's x3 720 is wrong. It says 3600MHz (14x214) when I think it should read 2996 MHz, although I am not sure. Similarly, Aipha's x4 920 reads 3800MHz (14x250) rather than 3500 MHz.

I will give it a more-through scan later, comparing all entries to the posts if you wish to reduce the workload on you.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


MicroMiniMe's x3 720 is wrong. It says 3600MHz (14x214) when I think it should read 2996 MHz, although I am not sure. Similarly, Aipha's x4 920 reads 3800MHz (14x250) rather than 3500 MHz.

I will give it a more-through scan later, comparing all entries to the posts if you wish to reduce the workload on you.


Sorry about that typo. It finally became a goal of mine to OC as high as possible with my 4th core enabled. I still may be able to get more out of her but this is current:

CPU: Phenom II X3 720 BE 4th core enabled
CPU stepping: CACZC AC 0904CPMW
Revision: RB-C2
Max CPU clock speed: 3445 Mhz
Reference clock: 265
Multiplier: 13
CPU voltage: 1.50v
CPU-NB voltage: 1.3v
Northbridge clock +voltage: 2650 Mhz 1.3v
HTT link speed and voltage: 2120 Mhz 1.3v
DDR2 530 MHz
Motherboard: Biostar TA790GX A2+
BIOS: 080014 1-13-2009
Type of cooling: Thermalright CPU, FET's, NB & GPU.


----------



## newt111

The update didn't include my info, but I'm on the list at least

http://www.overclock.net/5792285-post1612.html


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
MicroMiniMe's x3 720 is wrong. It says 3600MHz (14x214) when I think it should read 2996 MHz, although I am not sure. Similarly, Aipha's x4 920 reads 3800MHz (14x250) rather than 3500 MHz.

I will give it a more-through scan later, comparing all entries to the posts if you wish to reduce the workload on you.

I've actually had my 920 up to 3.8Ghz stable with a 1.52 vcore.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
I've actually had my 920 up to 3.8Ghz stable with a 1.52 vcore.

AIpha, what kind of full load temps did you see with that voltage? Seems like the norm for a 3.8-4Ghz OC is in the 1.5 - 1.55volt range.

Good luck


----------



## XenoMopH

Maybe I'd just start over this thread and create a new OC Database where every1 can add their OC with ALL information, including stabillity screenshots.
And also a cpu-z validiation screenshots only database too.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

I say go for it









That way everything is all current, and is easier to maintain.

But maybe give like a master copy of the list to like thlnkr just in case, that way if something should change in a persons life (work,health etc.) it wouldn't be starting from scratch.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AIpha, what kind of full load temps did you see with that voltage? Seems like the norm for a 3.8-4Ghz OC is in the 1.5 - 1.55volt range.
Good luck


50.5c.(highest of 52c) Wasn't bad, but Like you said, 1.52~1.54 vcore is just too much for the chip on a 24/7 basis. I let it run like that for a few days, but after thinking about it, I've decided to roll it back to a 3.2. :/
Reference Post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Maybe I'd just start over this thread and create a new OC Database where every1 can add their OC with ALL information, including stabillity screenshots.
And also a cpu-z validiation screenshots only database too.


I wasn't trying to be a :turd:head. Was just correcting him. I think you've done very well in the OP chart and keeping it updated. I wouldn't be able to...Kudos.


----------



## Blitz6804

I did not know the actual clock. I was just stating that 14x250=3500, not 3800. If you want help compiling it XenoMopH, let me know. I presently run the official offsite roster for my club, so maybe I can also run a pretty offsite roster for here too.


----------



## test tube

I'm just out of curiosity stability testing with 2 cores at 3.640ghz and two at 3.510ghz via AMD Overdrive to see if I can push a little more out at 1.425v. Stable so far, priming.

edit: Stable for almost two hours so far


----------



## test tube

More than two hours stable! It seems the first two cores can do the higher clock speeds without the addition of any voltage.


----------



## xgeko2

Ok i have not over clocked again yet since i have my new cooling setup going.

Here is a ss of my current idle temps at stock speeds and voltages just to give you a taste of whats to come mwahahahaha.

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ideltemps.jpg

After i run it through its paces and load the cpu up for a few hours and make sure there is no ice forming and condensation problems eliminated i will proceed to over clock and update.


----------



## XenoMopH

What kind of cooling is it?...TEC?


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


What kind of cooling is it?...TEC?


Yea im using a 245watt tec and im using a thermal take big water 745 kit to cool it. so far my full load temp is 8.5c ran it all night at full load lol.


----------



## XenoMopH

Any pics or whatever?....build log on overclock.net? I'm very curious


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


Yea im using a 245watt tec and im using a thermal take big water 745 kit to cool it. so far my full load temp is 8.5c ran it all night at full load lol.


Xgeko2, wow very impressive









At first I didn't think 4C was legit until you mentioned TEC. As Xeno mentioned above...please show us some pictures!

Good luck with the overclock


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xgeko2, wow very impressive









At first I didn't think 4C was legit until you mentioned TEC. *As Xeno mentioned above...please show us some pictures!*

Good luck with the overclock



yes!


----------



## AMD2600

If you have WER and are getting a lot of failed OCs your error dump files can add up and put a load on your CPU. Do a system cleanup before an OC attempt. Or you can disable WER. For us guys with air-cooling AMD suggests a max cpu voltage of 1.55 and a max temp of 62 degrees.


----------



## TripleC

ok, add me up 
this is that same setup of NCSpecV81, but on air cooling result instead.

-Phenom II type : 940
-CPU stepping : sorry ran out of Thermal Paste atm, don't want to take hs off
-Revision : RB-C2
-max CPU clock speed, 4Ghz
-CPU voltage : 1.52
-CPU-NB voltage : default
-Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage : 1800Mhz
-HTT link speed and voltage : 1800Mhz
-motherboard used : Foxconn A79A-S
-motherboard BIOS revision
-type of cooling : OCZ Vendetta (Air)
-RAM SPEEDs : Corsair Dominator 1066 @1066Mhz 5-5-5-15 2.1v
validation link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558609
ss : *







*


----------



## Blitz6804

TripleC: You need to show your rig is OCCT stable. Whether this is OCCT v2 or v3 I am not sure.

AMD2600: What is WER?


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


TripleC: You need to show your rig is OCCT stable. Whether this is OCCT v2 or v3 I am not sure.

AMD2600: What is WER?


im sorry but WHAT HAPPEND TO BREAD KITT!!! =F


----------



## AMD2600

blitz6804 Wrote:

Quote:

TripleC: You need to show your rig is OCCT stable. Whether this is OCCT v2 or v3 I am not sure.

AMD2600: What is WER?

Windows Error Reporting. I had some failed OCs and in CPUZ my cores were jumping around 75,50%. There was nothing running. I deleted the error dump files and the cores went back to normal.


----------



## Blitz6804

I never knew that AMD2600... I have not seen that problem yet.


----------



## alapic

Here's my contribution

- Phenom II 940 
- CPU stepping : CACVC AC 0901APMW
- Revision : RB-C2
- Max CPU clock speed : 3625MHz (250 * 14.5)
- CPU voltage : 1.475V
- Northbridge clock : 2250 Mhz @ 1.22V
- CPU-NB voltage : 1.29
- Motherboard used : Foxconn Destroyer 
-motherboard BIOS revision: F14
- Type of cooling : Air


----------



## XenoMopH

Is it OCCT/Prime stable?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD2600* 
Windows Error Reporting. I had some failed OCs and in CPUZ my cores were jumping around 75,50%. There was nothing running. I deleted the error dump files and the cores went back to normal.

AMD2600, are these the same dump logs that are stored/saved in, "C:\\DOCUME~1\\user\\LOCALS~1\\Temp"?

Thanks


----------



## xgeko2

has anyone had a problem running occt or prime even at stock speeds and voltages on everything i cant run either it just crashes and computer reboots directly after ive been using xstress and calculating 4threads to fully load each core to 100% for hours to do my stress testing?


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


has anyone had a problem running occt or prime even at stock speeds and voltages on everything i cant run either it just crashes and computer reboots directly after ive been using xstress and calculating 4threads to fully load each core to 100% for hours to do my stress testing?


I've never had that issue...make sure AMD cool n quiet is disabled. Make sure your motherboard detected all the cpu core clock/voltage settings properly. Same thing with the RAM.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
has anyone had a problem running occt or prime even at stock speeds and voltages on everything i cant run either it just crashes and computer reboots directly after ive been using xstress and calculating 4threads to fully load each core to 100% for hours to do my stress testing?

Xgeko2, this could also be related to an heat issue. How far in the OCCT/Prime95 test can you go before you start noticing these issues? Are you capable of monitoring the temperatures during stress testing and if so what are they at? Check to make sure your cooler has it's fan running at the correct speed as well.

I'd also recommend running a diagnostic on your memory. This should help rule out any possible issues with that component. You may have a faulty stick of memory that may be causing some problems. Download Memtest86+, burn the .ISO to a CD and boot directly to it. When you get into the diagnostic application run tests 5 and 8 each for about 20-25 minutes.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xgeko2, this could also be related to an heat issue. How far in the OCCT/Prime95 test can you go before you start noticing these issues? Are you capable of monitoring the temperatures during stress testing and if so what are they at? Check to make sure your cooler has it's fan running at the correct speed as well.

I'd also recommend running a diagnostic on your memory. This should help rule out any possible issues with that component. You may have a faulty stick of memory that may be causing some problems. Download Memtest86+, burn the .ISO to a CD and boot directly to it. When you get into the diagnostic application run tests 5 and 8 each for about 20-25 minutes.

Let us know

Good luck










Not over heating cpu was running at around 8c full load =D Ive checked and adjusted everything possible it could possibly be my ram i have something a little better then memtest im going to use to test it over night tonight.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
Not over heating cpu was running at around 8c full load =D Ive checked and adjusted everything possible it could possibly be my ram i have something a little better then memtest im going to use to test it over night tonight.

Xgeko2, my apologizes. I didn't notice you were under water. Have you verified during stress testing that the chipset is not overheating? I noticed both the NB and SB on the MSI 790GX are passively cooled. Perhaps those two components or one of them is experiencing some heat issues during full load.

Not that it may be the issue but it could also be your PSU. It wouldn't hurt to check the rails (12volt, 3.3volt and 5volt) to see if they are within specification. I'd verify them under load. A multimeter can be used to check these voltages. I typically like to follow this guide: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html.

Good luck


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xgeko2, my apologizes. I didn't notice you were under water. Have you verified during stress testing that the chipset is not overheating? I noticed both the NB and SB on the MSI 790GX are passively cooled. Perhaps those two components or one of them is experiencing some heat issues during full load.

Not that it may be the issue but it could also be your PSU. It wouldn't hurt to check the rails (12volt, 3.3volt and 5volt) to see if they are within specification. I'd verify them under load. A multimeter can be used to check these voltages. I typically like to follow this guide: http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/guide...ing-guide.html.

Good luck










Thanks for the ideas i never thought about the north/south bridge i think ill give them a fan even if they check out ok.


----------



## awdrifter

Just wondering, what's the max safe voltage for the NB (CPU)? Thanks.


----------



## alapic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Is it OCCT/Prime stable?









here's a pic with 6Hrs Prime stable. I've done longer tests but never copied the screen.
I can do a longer one if needed... Do I have to post OCCT results too?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xgeko2* 
Thanks for the ideas i never thought about the north/south bridge i think ill give them a fan even if they check out ok.

Xgeko2, do you have any software that you could run to check to see what your NB and SB temperatures are running at? I usually run Everest when checking temperatures. It would be ideal to check the temperatures during full load.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Just wondering, what's the max safe voltage for the NB (CPU)? Thanks.

Awdrifter, are you referring to the Phenom II 920/940? I believe the max voltage for NB<->CPU is 1.550 but I probably wouldn't exceed 1.5volts. Anything within 1.4volts should be fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alapic* 
Do I have to post OCCT results too?

Alapic, I do believe the OP is also requiring a screen shot of a successful stable OCCT run.

Good luck


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xgeko2, do you have any software that you could run to check to see what your NB and SB temperatures are running at? I usually run Everest when checking temperatures. It would be ideal to check the temperatures during full load.

Awdrifter, are you referring to the Phenom II 920/940? I believe the max voltage for NB<->CPU is 1.550 but I probably wouldn't exceed 1.5volts. Anything within 1.4volts should be fine.

Alapic, I do believe the OP is also requiring a screen shot of a successful stable OCCT run.

Good luck


Thanks, so the max safe voltage for the NB (CPU) is the same as the CPU vcore then. I'm at 1.425v vcore and 1.3125v on the NB, but I was just trying to see if I could go higher safely.


----------



## alapic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xgeko2, do you have any software that you could run to check to see what your NB and SB temperatures are running at? I usually run Everest when checking temperatures. It would be ideal to check the temperatures during full load.

Awdrifter, are you referring to the Phenom II 920/940? I believe the max voltage for NB<->CPU is 1.550 but I probably wouldn't exceed 1.5volts. Anything within 1.4volts should be fine.

Alapic, I do believe the OP is also requiring a screen shot of a successful stable OCCT run.

Good luck


Ok will run one tonight then and post back


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Xgeko2, do you have any software that you could run to check to see what your NB and SB temperatures are running at? I usually run Everest when checking temperatures. It would be ideal to check the temperatures during full load.

Good luck


Its looking like it could be my ram ive ran the pc doctor service center 6 cpu and memory tests all day and on the second stick of ram it seems like it keeps freezing at test 72 of 83. im going to take that out later tonight and see if it improves.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


Thanks, so the max safe voltage for the NB (CPU) is the same as the CPU vcore then. I'm at 1.425v vcore and 1.3125v on the NB, but I was just trying to see if I could go higher safely.


Awdrifter, I'm going by what your manual lists as the maximum. Just to be safe, try and stay below 1.4volts. Perhaps someone with more knowledge in regards to these voltages (CPU<->NB) can chime in.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


Its looking like it could be my ram ive ran the pc doctor service center 6 cpu and memory tests all day and on the second stick of ram it seems like it keeps freezing at test 72 of 83. im going to take that out later tonight and see if it improves.


Xgeko2, have you given Memtest86+ a try as well? Sorry if it was already mentioned. You can grab it here: http://www.overclock.net/downloads/1...memtest86.html. I typically like to run tests 5 and 8 each for at least 20-25 minutes. Those two tests seem to be a bit more stressful then the default ones.

Good luck


----------



## Blitz6804

I can attest to what thlnk3r said. I had bad RAM with 14 failures within three passes. All but one were in test 5 or 8.


----------



## alapic

Ok, Here are all the pics with all the results.

Now I need to find a way to cool this down some more and see if I can go faster.

- Phenom II 940
- CPU stepping : CACVC AC 0901APMW
- Revision : RB-C2
- Max CPU clock speed : 3625MHz (250 * 14.5)
- CPU voltage : 1.475V
- Northbridge clock : 2250 Mhz @ 1.22V
- CPU-NB voltage : 1.29
- Motherboard used : Foxconn Destroyer
-motherboard BIOS revision: F14
- Type of cooling : Air


----------



## Otakuphill

I can get to 3.8 but its not stable. What should i do? I have a Cool master V8 CPU fan.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Otakuphill* 
I can get to 3.8 but its not stable. What should i do? I have a Cool master V8 CPU fan.



fans on the northbridge? I don't know if your board already has fans on it though...


----------



## Otakuphill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


fans on the northbridge? I don't know if your board already has fans on it though...


that's a good idea. I see some people overclock their northbride. how do i find out what the stock clock is and how much i should push it? I have a Asus M3n78 Pro


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alapic* 
Ok, Here are all the pics with all the results.

Now I need to find a way to cool this down some more and see if I can go faster.

- Phenom II 940
- CPU stepping : CACVC AC 0901APMW
- Revision : RB-C2
- Max CPU clock speed : 3625MHz (250 * 14.5)
- CPU voltage : 1.475V
- Northbridge clock : 2250 Mhz @ 1.22V
- CPU-NB voltage : 1.29
- Motherboard used : Foxconn Destroyer
-motherboard BIOS revision: F14
- Type of cooling : Air









Alapic

thlnk3r, is it possible this thread could be moved to a new thread, so I can be OP? That way the posts remain and list on the first post will be updated constantly.

Then maybe you, XxBeNigNxX and oneluvballer21 can be added to the list of granted people to edit the list in google docs.
Let me know and I'll start a new thread (and hopefully it will be put in the stickied part).

List has been updated....

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=rDEMzcpoLoeoDjdF6I2no7w&w=120&h=880 Google Spreadsheet


----------



## AIpha

Just realized why my 3.8 was never thrown up...I didn't fill out the form









-Phenom II 920
-CPU Stepping RB-C2
-00100F42h
-3807(272x14)
-1.54
-1638
-(unknown)
-1638 // 1.1750+0.050
-Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
-F2

Not sure if the NB is correct as it was...:


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otakuphill*


I can get to 3.8 but its not stable. What should i do? I have a Cool master V8 CPU fan.




Otakuphill, if I'm reading your CPU-Z validation correctly it looks like your memory is 133Mhz overclocked. That may actually be holding you back with your 3.8Ghz OC. Try dropping your memory divider to rule out the memory. Remember also, 3.8Ghz is a pretty high overclock so you may be approaching the limit of that processor. You've done quite well so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Otakuphill*


that's a good idea. I see some people overclock their northbride. how do i find out what the stock clock is and how much i should push it? I have a Asus M3n78 Pro


I'm assuming you're referring to the reference clock speed of your motherboard. The stock speed is 200Mhz.

Good luck


----------



## newt111

*cough*

http://www.overclock.net/5792285-post1612.html

*cough cough*
http://www.overclock.net/5921257-post1818.html


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


*cough*

http://www.overclock.net/5792285-post1612.html

*cough cough*
http://www.overclock.net/5921257-post1818.html


Swine flu.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Otakuphill, if I'm reading your CPU-Z validation correctly it looks like your memory is 133Mhz overclocked. That may actually be holding you back with your 3.8Ghz OC. Try dropping your memory divider to rule out the memory. Remember also, 3.8Ghz is a pretty high overclock so you may be approaching the limit of that processor. You've done quite well so far.

I'm assuming you're referring to the reference clock speed of your motherboard. The stock speed is 200Mhz.

Good luck










thlnk3r, Did you read my last post?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Swine flu.


the only cure is to get my OC on the list...I'm running outta time...


----------



## Blitz6804

XenoMopH: As far as I know, a new thread is not required; the original post ownership can be changed to yourself. Thlnk3r would be able to confirm or deny this.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


*cough*

http://www.overclock.net/5792285-post1612.html

*cough cough*
http://www.overclock.net/5921257-post1818.html


Seemed to be you were already added to the list, but I edited your info to richierich1212...my bad.
Now I got to find back richierich1212's OC.









*@blitz6804*: Dunno, I don't know how this forum works exactly, so I have no idea if thread ownership can be changed.

I think I'd just wait for thInk3r to respond....


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
*@blitz6804*: Dunno, I don't know how this forum works exactly, so I have no idea if thread ownership can be changed.

I think I'd just wait for thInk3r to respond....

XenoMopH, wow sorry man. Not sure how I missed that post unless you did a edit









I'll get back to you on your original question. Hopefully we can get things squared away.


----------



## Fossil

Hey guys it has been a while since I've tinkered with my 940. The heat has hit us here in AZ and idle/loads are a disaster right now. Even with a Xiggy it is no better than stock. I just ordered some new case fans and I'm really hoping those and a custom mount to vertically mount the Xiggy will change all of that so I can OC this beast some more.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Hey guys it has been a while since I've tinkered with my 940. The heat has hit us here in AZ and idle/loads are a disaster right now. Even with a Xiggy it is no better than stock. I just ordered some new case fans and I'm really hoping those and a custom mount to vertically mount the Xiggy will change all of that so I can OC this beast some more.









Fossil, good to see you're still around.

Room ambient temperatures make a huge difference as well. I'm assuming in your room it's about 26 - 27C? I'd die if I didn't have central air or some type of air conditioning









Good luck


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Hey guys it has been a while since I've tinkered with my 940. The heat has hit us here in AZ and idle/loads are a disaster right now. Even with a Xiggy it is no better than stock. I just ordered some new case fans and I'm really hoping those and a custom mount to vertically mount the Xiggy will change all of that so I can OC this beast some more.










this scares me. I don't have A/C and it regularly gets up to 90+ F in my room in the summer. goodbye overclock


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, good to see you're still around.

Room ambient temperatures make a huge difference as well. I'm assuming in your room it's about 26 - 27C? I'd die if I didn't have central air or some type of air conditioning









Good luck


Closer to 29C actually... but I think I may have solved my hot room problems! I have a nice sized house fan that I was having pull air out of the floor vent for a while... and then sometimes I'd stick it infront of the computer... which never did anything. But now I have it pulling the hot air from the back of the PC and out the door into the rest of the house. The temp is actually nice in my room and my CPU is hovering around 45c idle compared to 50c.

So I'm hoping when my case fans arrive and when I can vertically mount the Xiggy I can get temps to be around 40c. I have actually changed my gpu cooler on the 8800gt and load stays within 10c of the idle compared to 20-25c from the last aftermarket cooler. DuOrb ftw!









And man you're telling me... I had to move back in with the parents due to financial woes and my duallie used to idle at 25c. When I moved in with the parents idle shot up to like 33c. And when I got the Phenom II idle started at 40c and then the heat hit AZ. So ya... really my idle should be like 35c.


----------



## CoY

kinda new here... just got my 940 setup last week =) still tinkering with it..

so far the highest stable oc i got for now is 1.42vcore 235x15 forgot to take screenies, maybe later..

here's my 230x15 screenie with occt test completed










by the way... those who are using sunbeam ccf with m3a79-t, how did you mount the cooler?

this is how i mounted it, had problems with the fan blocking the 1st yellow slot =(










gonna replace the cooler with a true black with push pull next week


----------



## newt111

the TRUE sits east west unless you get a special mounting device...It'll block your ram slot as well


----------



## CoY

@newt

thanks fine with me as long as i dont use the dominators... im just going to use the lower profile mushkins... im planning to get the S-type clip unfortunately, no one carries it here in our place...

as long as the mems would not touch the heatsink (which i just checked and it wont =)) im ok with the heatsink...

but just in case, are there any alternatives that you would recommend? thanks!


----------



## newt111

not really any ideas here, I need to order the s-clip as well, I think my cooling would be better if I got all my fans going in the same direction


----------



## McDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


not really any ideas here, I need to order the s-clip as well, I think my cooling would be better if I got all my fans going in the same direction


I bought my Type-S (same as Type-X just longer screws) from Performance PCs


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McDown*


I bought my Type-S (same as Type-X just longer screws) from Performance PCs


I haven't seen that one before. So it converts it into an Intel type mount, right?


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I haven't seen that one before. So it converts it into an Intel type mount, right?

pretty much.


----------



## CoY

kinda hard to backread with 100+ pages...

just wanted to ask anyone that experienced a bsod then restart during stability testing like p95 or occt?

im trying to get at least an error on one core for me to know when to do an ACC tweak but whenever i do stability tests and my oc isn't stable, it just BSODs then restarts... giving me that 0x00000124 error everytime

and its kinda weird for my chip to be stable at 235x15 1.43 vcore and 240x15 to be stable at 1.49 vcore... ACC is off by the way... will post additional information when i get home...


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoY* 
kinda hard to backread with 100+ pages...

just wanted to ask anyone that experienced a bsod then restart during stability testing like p95 or occt?

im trying to get at least an error on one core for me to know when to do an ACC tweak but whenever i do stability tests and my oc isn't stable, it just BSODs then restarts... giving me that 0x00000124 error everytime

It used to be that Stop 0x00000124 error meant something to do with the HardDrive....But with vista 32/64bit it usually comes from an audio driver conflicting with some other driver.

My suggestion would be to uninstall your Chipset, audio, video drivers...Then run Driversweeper

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

And make sure to install all new current drivers and see if the problem still occurs.

This is by no means an absolute fix...But it may help.

Also it may just mean it is unstable like you have said.


----------



## newt111

psst...over hear

we need a memory guru


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Seemed to be you were already added to the list, but I edited your info to richierich1212...my bad.
Now I got to find back richierich1212's OC.









*@blitz6804*: Dunno, I don't know how this forum works exactly, so I have no idea if thread ownership can be changed.

I think I'd just wait for thInk3r to respond....


XenoMopH, what I can do is merge the threads. Go ahead and start a new thread (same thread title, same everything) and put some where in there that you're the new "owner". PM me when you have that done and I'll merge the two threads.

Good luck


----------



## CoY

@benign

havent tried any stability tests as of the past 2 days since i just a fresh install of win7 RC 7100... i'll post here in case i get that error message again...

as of now running 3.5ghz @ 1.43 vcore with temps hovering around 40c for idle (main cpu diode) and around 43c for the 4 cores.. gonna get me later a true black (no true 120 in stock) and lap it and hopefully my temps would go down...

as for the ACC problem, i noticed when i set my ACC to 0, it would take some time before my system restarts, then i'll try to set it to +2% up to 4%, and everytime i increase the acc setting, the length of time before my system restarts gets shorter... same with lowering the ACC value...

anyone here who would want to give off tips with the ACC setting or should it leave it disabled now? i just disabled it right now for my 3.5ghz 24/7


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xgeko2*


Ok i have not over clocked again yet since i have my new cooling setup going.

Here is a ss of my current idle temps at stock speeds and voltages just to give you a taste of whats to come mwahahahaha.

http://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ideltemps.jpg

After i run it through its paces and load the cpu up for a few hours and make sure there is no ice forming and condensation problems eliminated i will proceed to over clock and update.


Having all those icons and a screen saver takes some video memory. your system can handle it but no screen saver and a cleaned up desktop doesn't hurt.


----------



## AIpha

Could you update my Max overclock? From 3500mhz to 3.808mhz. I posted the info in a updated list. And the OCCT screenshot is in a separate one. Succesfully completed 3 1 hr OCCT High Priority tests btw.

OCCT

Just realized why my 3.8 was never thrown up...I didn't fill out the form

-Phenom II 920
-CPU Stepping RB-C2
-00100F42h
-3807(272x14)
-1.54
-1638
-(unknown)
-1638 // 1.1750+0.050
-Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
-F2

Not sure if the NB is correct as it was...:


----------



## The Duke

Congrats to *XenoMopH* It's all yours


----------



## XenoMopH

First page will now be updated quite frequently.
Before posting yet another OC, please read the first page if you haven't already.








XxBeNigNxX will help out in keeping the list up-to-date (still need your gmail address to give you privileges to the sheet).


----------



## thlnk3r

Have fun XenoMopH


----------



## LethalRise750

* Phenom II X3 720
* CPU stepping: Unknown At this time.
* Revision: RB-C2
* 3966.65MHz (226.7 x 17.5)
* CPU voltage: 1.47V
* CPU-NB voltage: 1.14V
* Northbridge clock and voltage: 2266.65MHz/ 1.14V
* HTT link speed and voltage: 2266.65MHz/ 1.20V
* Foxconn Destroyer nForce 780a
* Quantum Bios P15
* Xigmatek Dark Knight (Air)
* Windows 7 RC 64 Bit
* http://g.imagehost.org/0857/phenom2linpack.png
* http://g.imagehost.org/view/0623/phenomII3966


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Very Nice LethalRise750









Updated


----------



## Fossil

I figured I'd just ask this here as making a new topic seems kinda pointless... do you guys know if the TLB fix in the BIOS options for the 940 does anything? I've just left it enabled because I'm not sure if it actually "fixes" anything. I thought that was the older 65nm quads.

ps - new case fans tomorrows should drop pc temps a bit till the xiggy mount is ordered.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
I figured I'd just ask this here as making a new topic seems kinda pointless... do you guys know if the TLB fix in the BIOS options for the 940 does anything? I've just left it enabled because I'm not sure if it actually "fixes" anything. I thought that was the older 65nm quads.

ps - new case fans tomorrows should drop pc temps a bit till the xiggy mount is ordered.










There is no Issue with TLB on the Phenom II 940, it was only with the earlier Phenom's.

My suggestion would be turn off TLB fix in your bios...

There is nothing to be gained having TLB turned on in your case...and you may possibly be loosing performance with it on.


----------



## AIpha

Thanks man.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX* 
There is no Issue with TLB on the Phenom II 940, it was only with the earlier Phenom's.

My suggestion would be turn off TLB fix in your bios...

There is nothing to be gained having TLB turned on in your case...and you may possibly be loosing performance with it on.

Right on thanks for the info.


----------



## gsk3rd

i thought for sure i would see some 4.0 phenom IIs by now. I am getting back into the game so we will see if i can maintain a 4.0 clock.

just ordered my trifire 4890 setup and 1000hx psu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Here you go









http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ml#post6096387


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Could you update my Max overclock? From 3500mhz to 3.808mhz. I posted the info in a updated list. And the OCCT screenshot is in a separate one. Succesfully completed 3 1 hr OCCT High Priority tests btw.

OCCT

Just realized why my 3.8 was never thrown up...I didn't fill out the form

-Phenom II 920
-CPU Stepping RB-C2
-00100F42h
-3807(272x14)
-1.54
-1638
-(unknown)
-1638 // 1.1750+0.050
-Gigabyte MA790X-UD4
-F2

Not sure if the NB is correct as it was...:



1 hr is not a stress test. Many times I have failed after 2 hours. 8 hours means its pretty stable.


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

count me in

Validation is in my sig

This is with the volts at 1.5625
and everything els at auto

I will get the stepping when i tare down this weekend


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


1 hr is not a stress test. Many times I have failed after 2 hours. 8 hours means its pretty stable.


I agree, I was failing near the 3 hr mark.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
1 hr is not a stress test. Many times I have failed after 2 hours. 8 hours means its pretty stable.

jimibgood,

I personally run 1 hour OCCT (either regular or Linpack) and have NEVER had an unstable OC unless I personally caused it and/or a Driver caused the issue.

You can run 12+ hours of stressing and still have issue's, and by running Long stress tests you also risk damaging Your mobo and/or other hardware.

Don't believe me....Head over to Extremesystems and check out there threads.

Yes there are some that run long stress tests, but the majority do not (AMD side).

Stability is in the eye of the owner/operator.

But NO where in this thread is it required to run over 1 hour OCCT....So do not criticize any one here or on this Forum.

Have a nice day









PS...

AIpha nice job


----------



## LethalRise750

Me personally I won't ever be running my CPU for 12 hours straight at 100% load constantly...So 1-5 Hours is perfectly sufficient for me.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
1 hr is not a stress test. Many times I have failed after 2 hours. 8 hours means its pretty stable.

Jimibgood, everyone's opinion of "stability" varies. Honestly nothing is ever 100% stable. A machine at stock can still witness abnormal lock ups or even restarts. Some stress testing applications also run differently then others. S&M 1.9 for one is a beast. Getting an overclock stable under that application is a task









Good luck


----------



## AIpha

I see what you're saying, but it passed 3 seperate 1 hr tests. For me...that's good enough. Never had a blue screen(at those settings) It also games very well. So I'm happy with it...however its not 24/7 3.8 because of the 1.54 required to get there.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


I see what you're saying, but it passed 3 seperate 1 hr tests. For me...that's good enough. Never had a blue screen(at those settings) It also games very well. So I'm happy with it...however its not 24/7 3.8 because of the 1.54 required to get there.


AIpha, I could never really find this documented anywhere on the internet but I've heard that a 1hr test under OCCT is equivalent to several hours of stress testing under Prime95. How true is that? I'm not sure...

Did you leave the stress level at Normal or High in OCCT?

Good luck


----------



## Tech-Boy

It appears that everyone has CACVC stepping for their x4 940. However mine is* CACZC AC 0903FPDw*.









I just got it and have not gotten the motherboard in yet (should come Monday), but when I do I will defiantly post my overclocking results. It appears that I got some new stepping as I do not see a single other person with this stepping on here.









Here is a pic:










Sorry about the bad picture but it was the best I could do with the camera.

Let me know what you guys think about the stepping thing!


----------



## XenoMopH

Maybe there are several more CACZC batches, but it slipped my eyes, greate to c you noticed that yours is...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Maybe there are several more CACZC batches, but it slipped my eyes, greate to c you noticed that yours is...









Yes, I can not wait for the motherboard to get here. I want to try my hand at overclocking this thing. Once I get the motherboard I will be sure to post my results.


----------



## Blitz6804

XxBeNigNxX: I personally use the S&M 1.9.1 that Thlnk3r mentioned. Any overclock that cannot pass its long, 100% test does not stick around. It subjects the CPU to a 100-minute barrage of tests, and then the memory for 2-4 hours of testing depending on how many DIMMs you have. S&M's FPU test will really stress the limits of your cooling system, tending to get 3-6Âº C warmer than OCCT v2. There is also a PSU test which makes the processor and all graphics cards do 100%, thereby making sure your power supply does not buckle when least expected.

Any overclock that can pass S&M should be able to pass Orthos for 14 hours or more. However, as Thlnk3r said, nothing as perfect. As Txtmstrjoe is fond of saying: the only stable machine is one that is turned off. However, S&M gives me stable enough.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AIpha, I could never really find this documented anywhere on the internet but I've heard that a 1hr test under OCCT is equivalent to several hours of stress testing under Prime95. How true is that? I'm not sure...

Did you leave the stress level at Normal or High in OCCT?

Good luck


high of course. All were the same custom test. 1 hour long, medium data set(small data set as well.)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


high of course. All were the same custom test. 1 hour long, medium data set(small data set as well.)


AIpha, in that case I wouldn't really worry about it then. I've also ran OCCT on "High" and it's proven to be quite strenuous. Usually after the 1hr test I run a Orthos for 24hrs at Priority 9 (blend). I do that just to be sure.

Good job on the 3.8Ghz overclock +1

Good luck


----------



## SeigiSama

Update. Dropped Back to 3.8 GHZ because AoC wasn't running stable DX10 at 3.9 for some odd reason. So I'm running 253 FSB x 15multi. NB Freq 2530, HT Link 2024. Oh I reseated my Water block and this time I remembered to write down my Stepping Code. CACVC AC 0850EPDW


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeigiSama* 
Update. Dropped Back to 3.8 GHZ because AoC wasn't running stable DX10 at 3.9 for some odd reason.

SeigiSama, how much Vcore and NB Voltage were you running? Do you think your memory was holding you back? 3.8Ghz is definitely something to not be disappointed of. That is still an excellent overclock.

Good luck


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Updated

SeigiSama, updated your Stepping.


----------



## The Duke

I've designated this thread a "True Sticky" due to its current content and documented work.
Nice work XenoMopH in the take over of the data and maintained works and to oneluvballer21 for originating the topic all he did for it too


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I've designated this thread a "True Sticky" due to its current content and documented work.
Nice work XenoMopH in the take over of the data and maintained works and to oneluvballer21 for originating the topic all he did for it too


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I've designated this thread a "True Sticky" due to its current content and documented work.
Nice work XenoMopH in the take over of the data and maintained works and to oneluvballer21 for originating the topic all he did for it too










Thnx Duke (and thlnk3r for contacting Duke) for making it a sticky again


----------



## FlanK3r

but not prime stable...Ok its at 3880Mhz with 1.5V. To time have big problems with NB tweaking, F3F bios is buggy. Not possible NB multiplier more than 11x :-/. And others BIOS not support my x4 955 BE :swearing:. I wrote to gigabyte support yesterday.


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice OC though


----------



## FlanK3r

thx







, today il try 4060Mhz







, 4100MHz yesterday crash me in windows


----------



## mr. biggums

* Phenom II type: 720
* CPU stepping: CACZC AC 0906EPMW
* Revision (RB-C2)
* max CPU : 3755mhz, BS 203, multi 18.5
* CPU voltage: 1.5V
* CPU-NB voltage: 1.1V
* Northbridge clock: 2000mhz voltage: 1.2V 
* HTT link speed 2000mhz voltage: unknown (haven't touched it, bios does not give a stock number for it.)
* motherboard used: gigabyte MA790X-UD4
* motherboard BIOS revision: F2
* type of cooling: AIR
* OS: windows 7 64
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice OC, but 62C is quite hot


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Nice OC, but 62C is quite hot










lol it was 35C in my room without the humidity and i just got the cpu so my as5 hasn't exactly cured yet.









i had no luck finding the actual stock ht volts though, the board gives me the option to increase but it doesn't tell me what i increase it too lol


----------



## XenoMopH

Can't you read them through either Everest or AOD?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Can't you read them through either Everest or AOD?

not sure what AOD is but only thing i can find in Everest for HT is its clock wont give me the voltage









edit: on a side note my cpu is idling nearly 15C cooler then yesterday lol its not death in my room for once nice and cool


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


jimibgood,

I personally run 1 hour OCCT (either regular or Linpack) and have NEVER had an unstable OC unless I personally caused it and/or a Driver caused the issue.

You can run 12+ hours of stressing and still have issue's, and by running Long stress tests you also risk damaging Your mobo and/or other hardware.

Don't believe me....Head over to Extremesystems and check out there threads.

Yes there are some that run long stress tests, but the majority do not (AMD side).

Stability is in the eye of the owner/operator.

But NO where in this thread is it required to run over 1 hour OCCT....So do not criticize any one here or on this Forum.

Have a nice day









PS...

AIpha nice job



















STABILITY IS NOT IN THE EYE OF THE OWNER. Unstable... is well.... Unstable. You cannot make a stable system out of an unstable system. Most stress test 8 hours but some don't deem it stable there. Some run 24 hour stress test.

LOL, 1 hour OCCT does not deem a system stable. Any overclocker knows that.

I do not want to beat you down on this but REAL overclockers run stability test for 8 hours. NOW YOU CAN SAY IT STABLE. Until then most GOOD overclockers view it as unstable. So your system is UNSTABLE until proved otherwise.

If you knew about overclocking and your mobo temps and processor temps are good, YOU WILL NOT DAMAGE ANYTHING. Where do you come up with these things???

I am criticizing you. You are a novice. Go to extreme systems.

Have a nice life!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*










STABILITY IS NOT IN THE EYE OF THE OWNER. Unstable... is well.... Unstable. You cannot make a stable system out of an unstable system. Most stress test 8 hours but some don't deem it stable there. Some run 24 hour stress test.

LOL, 1 hour OCCT does not deem a system stable. Any overclocker knows that.

I do not want to beat you down on this but REAL overclockers run stability test for 8 hours. NOW YOU CAN SAY IT STABLE. Until then most GOOD overclockers view it as unstable. So your system is UNSTABLE until proved otherwise.

If you knew about overclocking and your mobo temps and processor temps are good, YOU WILL NOT DAMAGE ANYTHING. Where do you come up with these things???

I am criticizing you. You are a novice. Go to extreme systems.

Have a nice life!


stability is in the eye's of the beholder... in gaming, benching whatever your never going to hit what occt, prime95 or orthos does too the proccesor.
I'll run occt for an hour if it passes after that hour it might as well be stable because no game or benchmark is going too push it that hard.

Quote:



I do not want to beat you down on this but REAL overclockers run stability test for 8 hours. NOW YOU CAN SAY IT STABLE. Until then most GOOD overclockers view it as unstable. So your system is UNSTABLE until proved otherwise.


overclocking is pushing your hardware as far as it will go and see what you can do hence why there's people here that will do extreme overclocking, running a cpu at 6ghz and running a stability test for 8 hours too show thats its stable to run a benchmark is unpractical(going to cost a fortune aswell). real overclockers push there hardware and prove there better then everyone else


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


stability is in the eye's of the beholder... in gaming, benching whatever your never going to hit what occt, prime95 or orthos does too the proccesor.
I'll run occt for an hour if it passes after that hour it might as well be stable because no game or benchmark is going too push it that hard.

overclocking is pushing your hardware as far as it will go and see what you can do hence why there's people here that will do extreme overclocking, running a cpu at 6ghz and running a stability test for 8 hours too show thats its stable to run a benchmark is unpractical(going to cost a fortune aswell). real overclockers push there hardware and prove there better then everyone else











Thats a good one! I love crashing a half hour into Crysis.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Thats a good one! I love crashing a half hour into Crysis.

















Glad you enjoy having crashes









I have never had a crash that a Driver/and or I didn't cause









Personally Jimibgood I don't really care what you or anyone else deems stable... What works for me works...and thats all there is to it.

PS....

My one 1hour stress tests do not crash in crysis LOL

Also quit your ranting and complaining on stress tests


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Thats a good one! I love crashing a half hour into Crysis.

















why has it not happen to me then? I've always overclocked like that and I've blue screened more running stock then my overclocked systems, sure there's boundaries but generally if it passes 1 hour of stress testing its most likely not going to crash while gaming especially with my 3 hour crysis war matches.

but we will leave it at that I'm just in a bad mood from lack of sleep so i don't want to be starting a flame war, are opinions are a bit different but I've seen your other post and your a helpful guy so its done







flame wars will only hurt us both.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


why has it not happen to me then? I've always overclocked like that and I've blue screened more running stock then my overclocked systems, sure there's boundaries but generally if it passes 1 hour of stress testing its most likely not going to crash while gaming especially with my 3 hour crysis war matches.

but we will leave it at that I'm just in a bad mood from lack of sleep so i don't want to be starting a flame war, are opinions are a bit different but I've seen your other post and your a helpful guy so its done







flame wars will only hurt us both.


I agree aswell


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


I agree aswell



You guys act like I am starting a debate. This is not new stuff. Maybe you guys are afraid YOU WILL NOT PASS A 8 HOUR STRESS. Just leave it on overnight. If it passes... bam your good. Why are you guys arguing what the vast majority of good overclockers do. I did not come up with this theory.I crashed many times 2-3 hours in. just cause you passed a 1 hr stress and "MAY BE STABLE" doesn't mean others will. To me, giving this advise is not the "Best" advise. If a new overclocker joins our forum, I feel the correct answer is, "Make sure you pass a 8 hour stress. This way you will be certain you do not crash when gaming or doing certain applications."

Let me ask you this....... Are you 100% certain you can play Crysis for 4 hours on your overclcok and not crash? If the answer is maybe, then you may not be 24/7 stable. ALL EXPERIENCED OVERCLOCKERS RECOMMEND 8-24 HOUR STRESS TEST WITH 24 HOUR BEING THE BEST.

BIGGUMS, you are most likely stable but maybe not....... Take the challenge!

So continue your 1 hour theory.... IT IS WRONG.

I will make a bet that most high overclockers that say there system is stable on a 1 hour Stress, fail an 8 hour stress and are not stable.

I will gladly show you my benchmarks at 3.81GHz which are smoking. I benched 19,677 and have gotten 19,750+ on 3DMark06 but its not stable so what good is it? I hold the #4 spot WITH 1 VIDEO CARD in this forum and 24 overall. Low 18's Super PI 1M(18.25) There were no requirements for stability.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Seriously,

Chill out

This is a database to help people and give info on Phenom II's, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## thlnk3r

Jimibgood, if you're going to give advice at least be polite about it. It wouldn't have been a big deal if you simply *suggested* a different method of testing.

Everyone has there own process of testing. Mine is OCCT 1hr and then Orthos (priority 9, blend) for 24hrs. I've had several Orthos 24hr tests pass after a 1hr OCCT test...not always but majority of the time OCCT has proven it's success.

In my opinion nothing is 100% stable









Good luck


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Interesting thoughts about system stability here.

For what it's worth, here are a couple of thoughts.

First, in my opinion, the only time a computer is ever perfectly stable is if it is turned off.







There's zero chance of it ever crashing or behaving in an unstable manner when it's not on.

What this also means is that any computer that is operational has some chance of exhibiting in an unstable fashion. Stress testing and then tweaking the settings on any machine, whether it is running underclocked, at stock speed, or overclocked, never really can definitively "guarantee" stability.

Case in point: I will bet the vast majority of OCNers have never run the S&M stress test. I'm a self-admitted ex-stability nazi, and therefore I've tested a lot of different stress testing programs for PCs. S&M is probably the toughest system test I've ever run, and it's probably the only stress test that I know of that can literally break a weak or malfunctioning component (I lost a weak set of Corsair RAM to this test a couple of years ago, as an example).

I run my machines through S&M when I've finalized an overclock. If it passes the battery of tests (I don't run the HDD test, though) in "Long" and "max stress" settings, then I can reasonably say this overclock is "stable."

However, there will still be times when some program or condition will induce an unstable behavior from the machine. An excellent example is my sig rig, S&M-tested and passed at its current setting, freezing only after closing Firefox. Something in the newest flavor of Firefox, of all things, causes the freeze (I tested this six or seven times, and without fail, upon closing Firefox, the machine will freeze).

The point is, virtually anything can cause even a thoroughly-tested machine to exhibit instability.

I agree with the point that testing is a subjective condition. One person's "stable" (even "S&M-stable") is not necessarily another person's. There are just an incredible amount of variables and factors involved for stability to ever be an absolute.

(Except, that is, when the machine is turned off.







)


----------



## XenoMopH

mr. biggums: It's AMD OverDrive. Which can be downloaded from http://game.amd.com


----------



## jimibgood

XxBeNigNxX said:


> Seriously,
> 
> Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*
> _jimibgood,
> 
> I personally run 1 hour OCCT (either regular or Linpack) and have NEVER had an unstable OC unless I personally caused it and/or a Driver caused the issue.
> 
> You can run 12+ hours of stressing and still have issue's, and by running Long stress tests you also risk damaging Your mobo and/or other hardware.
> 
> Don't believe me....Head over to Extremesystems and check out there threads.
> 
> Yes there are some that run long stress tests, but the majority do not (AMD side).
> 
> Stability is in the eye of the owner/operator.
> 
> But NO where in this thread is it required to run over 1 hour OCCT....So do not criticize any one here or on this Forum.
> 
> Have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS...
> 
> AIpha nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Funny, you started it...._.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe* 
Interesting thoughts about system stability here.

For what it's worth, here are a couple of thoughts.

First, in my opinion, the only time a computer is ever perfectly stable is if it is turned off.







There's zero chance of it ever crashing or behaving in an unstable manner when it's not on.

What this also means is that any computer that is operational has some chance of exhibiting in an unstable fashion. Stress testing and then tweaking the settings on any machine, whether it is running underclocked, at stock speed, or overclocked, never really can definitively "guarantee" stability.

Case in point: I will bet the vast majority of OCNers have never run the S&M stress test. I'm a self-admitted ex-stability nazi, and therefore I've tested a lot of different stress testing programs for PCs. S&M is probably the toughest system test I've ever run, and it's probably the only stress test that I know of that can literally break a weak or malfunctioning component (I lost a weak set of Corsair RAM to this test a couple of years ago, as an example).

I run my machines through S&M when I've finalized an overclock. If it passes the battery of tests (I don't run the HDD test, though) in "Long" and "max stress" settings, then I can reasonably say this overclock is "stable."

However, there will still be times when some program or condition will induce an unstable behavior from the machine. An excellent example is my sig rig, S&M-tested and passed at its current setting, freezing only after closing Firefox. Something in the newest flavor of Firefox, of all things, causes the freeze (I tested this six or seven times, and without fail, upon closing Firefox, the machine will freeze).

The point is, virtually anything can cause even a thoroughly-tested machine to exhibit instability.

I agree with the point that testing is a subjective condition. One person's "stable" (even "S&M-stable") is not necessarily another person's. There are just an incredible amount of variables and factors involved for stability to ever be an absolute.

(Except, that is, when the machine is turned off.







)


Very well put. I read and interesting thought. Why overclock if you were not reasonable certain the system is stable? The person re-iterated why do a 1 hour stress test and assume your system is stable? *1 HOUR STRESS TESTS DO NOT DEEM A SYSTEM STABLE. 8 HOUR STRESS TESTS DO NOT DEEM A SYSTEM STABLE. 24 HOUR STRESS TESTS DO NOT DEEM A SYSTEM 100% STABLE.*

Reasonably, 8 hr you can come up with a conclusion it most probably is but a 24 hour makes it clear it is or as close as can be. *There is no professional in this industry that would conclude any system is stable at a 1 hr stress.*

OF COURSE THE 2 INDIVIDUALS WANT TO DISAGREE.

2 reasons to overclock..... Bragging rights which is cool. Highest possible overclock or getting better performance out of system for gaming and other applications. If you chose the later, why rely on a 1 hour stress. makes no sense. Most novices are happy with a 1 hour.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Very well put. I read and interesting thought. Why overclock if you were not reasonable certain the system is stable? The person re-iterated why do a 1 hour stress test and assume your system is stable? *1 HOUR STRESS TESTS DO NOT DEEM A SYSTEM STABLE. 8 HOUR STRESS TESTS DO NOT DEEM A SYSTEM STABLE. 24 HOUR STRESS TESTS DO NOT DEEM A SYSTEM 100% STABLE.*

Reasonably, 8 hr you can come up with a conclusion it most probably is but a 24 hour makes it clear it is or as close as can be. *There is no professional in this industry that would conclude any system is stable at a 1 hr stress.*

OF COURSE THE 2 INDIVIDUALS WANT TO DISAGREE.

2 reasons to overclock..... Bragging rights which is cool. Highest possible overclock or getting better performance out of system for gaming and other applications. If you chose the later, why rely on a 1 hour stress. makes no sense. Most novices are happy with a 1 hour.


sigh i never said my system was completely stable i said in my eyes its stable for what i use it for it works my games don't crash its good. say if i was doing it for client at a profit for me, i would run a 24 hour stress and go out of my way to make sure its perfect for the client because if it is unstable it will come back and bite me. me on the other hand it blue screens or locks up i know how to fix it. hence why 1 hour is fine in my eyes for *ME*

so let me just get this clear i will not disagree a large amount of time of stress testing is needed, I don't go out saying to people new to overclocking you only need 1 hour stress tests either. I'm just saying for my own use i cannot be bothered running 8-24H stress tests, if i was doing it for someone else i would because it will be at my cost if it fails.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


sigh i never said my system was completely stable i said in my eyes its stable for what i use it for it works my games don't crash its good. say if i was doing it for client at a profit for me, i would run a 24 hour stress and go out of my way to make sure its perfect for the client because if it is unstable it will come back and bite me. me on the other hand it blue screens or locks up i know how to fix it. hence why 1 hour is fine in my eyes for *ME*

so let me just get this clear i will not disagree a large amount of time of stress testing is needed, I don't go out saying to people new to overclocking you only need 1 hour stress tests either. I'm just saying for my own use i cannot be bothered running 8-24H stress tests, if i was doing it for someone else i would because it will be at my cost if it fails.












Runnin backwards I see!!!! LOL just kidding.. I knew I would get it out of you! If you fail on a 
8-24 hr test it may be the difference of 100-200Mhz which is not much performance difference thus making the overclock experience complete. Some guys say in these threads I have 3.9GHz stable and but don't say it is on a 1 hour stress making the OP believe he can get 3.9 or in your case 3.75GHz. They never say 1 hr they say stable. The objective is 2 fold like I said... max overclock and 24/7 stable.

It's kinda like you paint your house. You do not prime it before you paint cause it looks OK. But if someone paid you to do a perfect job... You would prime it before painting. Makes the job complete and much nicer. The paint job will look nicer and last longer.

Exactly at your cost if it fails. Do a extreme overclock to see what max OC is and capable of benchmark and get a 24/7 stable OC. Stress test overnight while sleeping! Run it at your 24/7 OC setting for everyday usage. Then you will never have to worry! This is my point.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Runnin backwards!!!! LOL just kidding.. I knew I would get it out of you!










i never meant it to be for everyone though...(even though i properly worded it that way) what i was trying to say for my own use 1 hour is fine because the only thing that comes close to pushing my cpu too the max is gta4 and XxBeNigNxX most likely agrees with me in that aspect. if i was overclocking a server chip for 24/7 use my answer would obviously be different because it will be under constant stress and i would need to factor that in.

beyond that i really don't have the time to run long stress tests having work/school and partially being an insomniac i rather enjoy my computer then wait on it









Quote:



mr. biggums: It's AMD OverDrive. Which can be downloaded from http://game.amd.com










i should of clued in lol amd overdrive hates me, attempted playing with it before on my 4400x2 and ended up down clocking my cpu by 1ghz lol so i really don't want to touch it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Alright guys let's not start a huge discussion/flame war about stress testing. Everyone has their own process. Let's respect that









Good luck


----------



## mr. biggums

I'm going to need my entry changed soon I've been playing with it some more running 8 hour stress tests while at work to appease jimibgood so far i dropped the speed down by 50mhz but doing this allowed me to drop the voltage down too 1.45 from 1.5, tonight I'm going to try for 3.7 at 1.425v

cpuz


----------



## XenoMopH

Hmmm, looking at ur temps, it seems that after 8hrs stress, the average core temp has dropped by 2-3C


----------



## FlanK3r

Xenomoph:
how u got up 4.1GHz validation? How much vcore? I have stable x4 955 with 3.9GHz (bios 1.472V), but i cant validation up 4050MHz with 1.55V :-/....


----------



## XenoMopH

I had to use 1.58V to get to it. It's not stable, but I got it validated, lol.

4.15 seems to be my max, although I am on water


----------



## mr. biggums

1.425V was successful







also the northbridge was pushed up too 1.3V forgot to mention that before lol









occt pictures also included to make everyone happy







I'm tempted to to try 1.4V now but that will not be until next weekend lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Mr. biggums, nicely done. That Vcore is pretty low for that high of OC. I was looking at the overclocking roster and it doesn't look like too many users were running 1.4'ish Vcore at 3.7Ghz...not to mention you're also 8hr OCCT stable









+1

Good luck


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Mr. biggums, nicely done. That Vcore is pretty low for that high of OC. I was looking at the overclocking roster and it doesn't look like too many users were running 1.4'ish Vcore at 3.7Ghz...not to mention you're also *8hr* OCCT stable









+1

Good luck

fixed







i ran 8 hours to make everyone happy lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
fixed







i ran 8 hours to make everyone happy lol

Mr. Biggums, even better


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


1.425V was successful







also the northbridge was pushed up too 1.2V forgot to mention that before lol
occt pictures also included to make everyone happy







I'm tempted to to try 1.4V now but that will not be until next weekend lol


Very nice and very impressive!!! I wish I could get my 940 that low. I'm running mine at the same speed, but with 1.47V.
rep+ !!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Very nice and very impressive!!! I wish I could get my 940 that low. I'm running mine at the same speed, but with 1.47V.
rep+ !!

think I'm soon going to start working on the ht and possible try for 1.4v next weekend when i have to work again, but for now its most likely going to stay where its at.


----------



## thlnk3r

Mr. biggums, so if I'm reading this correctly (OCCT screen shot 1) your full load temperatures never went above 50C? What are your room ambient temperatures like? The TDP of a 720 Heka is not to far from my 89W Venus. Those results from a tri-core are pretty awesome if you ask me.

Good luck


----------



## jimibgood

Very Nice Biggs!!!! Now your talking nice high stable overclock! +1 rep vote!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
Very Nice Biggs!!!! Now your talking nice high stable overclock! +1 rep vote!

playing it safe at 3.7ghz for now with summer coming its going to become death where i am that's why I'm going for lower voltages to keep temps down for the 35C room ambient s that are coming


----------



## jimibgood

Now you have your extreme high OC and your 24/7 Overclock. Cannot say it enough... Nice job!


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Now you have your extreme high OC and your 24/7 Overclock. Cannot say it enough... Nice job!










I'm scared to see what my 24/7 will be, summer hasn't hit yet. I'm near 60 degrees as is


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Mr. biggums, so if I'm reading this correctly (OCCT screen shot 1) your full load temperatures never went above 50C? What are your room ambient temperatures like? The TDP of a 720 Heka is not to far from my 89W Venus. Those results from a tri-core are pretty awesome if you ask me.

Good luck


at the time of the stress test I'm going to guess it was between 20-25C gradually going to 15-20 from when the everest screen shot was taken. 25C should be my realistic temps during the summer considering ac will be on the whole time. (at least i hope the my houses ac did not like me last year but we just recently cleaned the ducts so hoping for the best







)

note my cooler is also set up in push pull, with 2 fans at 70cfm


----------



## mr. biggums

1.4V was a fail vdrop on my board put the voltage at 1.39V it could not hold the weight but 1.425V is fine.

north bridge clock i was able to get 2.4ghz without touching voltage but it did need cpu/nb voltage which my board lacks of telling me what stock is(checked bios/manuals/google no answers anywhere for me







) so i'm leaving it at 2ghz for the time being at least until i get new memory.

memory i have now is junk with loose timings so I'm not going to bother until i get something better.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Another one for jimibgood,

Vista 64bit SP1

10hr Linpack stable @3.9ghz w/fresh AS5 (which you get to see it start to cure by the temp drops, Kinda cool)

Don't know why in the main pic it says 1hour, look at the other pics and it will show 10hours.










This is on Bios p15 ( I am going back to bios p14)

When my Ambients drop a little without turning on the AC, I will be more than happy to do a 10 Hour run @4.0ghz.

(this requires no change in list)


----------



## mr. biggums

nicely done XxBeNigNxX so nice it deserves a rep


----------



## thlnk3r

XxBeNigNxX, wow this is all on a lapped True 120! According to the OCCT graphs it doesn't look like you went over 50C during testing. Great job man. This deserves a rep.


----------



## FlanK3r

its not all, i think possible with my Coller Master Hyper 212 is 4150-4200MHz.

and my record superpi to time


----------



## Sparhawk

Just ordered this and a fan controller, going to see if I can't hit 3.7 or 3.8


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 










its not all, i think possible with my Coller Master Hyper 212 is 4150-4200MHz.

and my record superpi to time

















damn, that's pretty good.









is that with your cm 212?

is it stress stable?


----------



## gerikoh

add me
















gerikoh
CACVC AC 0852GPDW
940
3600mhz
16x225
vcpu 1.408v
cpu-nbv=??
nbclock 2250mhz
vnb 1.3v
htlink 2025mhz
foxconn A7DA
bios 80015
os vista ultimate x64

i can do 3.7-3.8 stable but there's something wrong with my temp sensors so i just settled 3.6 just to be safe.


----------



## XenoMopH

Those are very high temps if u are using a V8. Try to reseat your cooler.
But nonetheless, 1.41V for 3.6GHz is quite nice, rep1+


----------



## robbo2

finally hit 3.8 on my sig an ran a score of about 18901 if i recall correctly on 3dmark06 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576881


----------



## mr. biggums

http://www.overclock.net/6303947-post2103.html <- this is going to be my 24/7 overclock now if you don't mind updating for me when you get the chance


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Updated


----------



## Drin

Hey everyone,

Have not been in this thread for a very, very long time. Last time I posted, I was trying to hit 4.0ghz 1hr OCCT stable, but could not do it. Temps by themselves were not an issue, but vcore needed was. In the end, after spending three days straight on it, I gave up due to frustration and time constraints (mid-semester break was over).

Now that the teaching semester is nearly over, I'm thinking of taking one weekend off before finals to try to hit 4.0ghz (1hr OCCT stable) and beyond again. Some changes which I think may help me hit it:

- New Cooler (Megahalems)
- CPU is now lapped
- New Case
- Bought another pair of 3000 kazes, my prior oc was done with some slipstreams

Of course, nothing is guaranteed but I'm optimistic. Also, now that we have a cpu-z validation only section, I have a 4.12 cpu-z validation link in my sig, which was done quite a while ago if you check the date. I never felt the need to post it before however, because I was only concerned with OCCT stability tests personally. I'll run the final clock I get through Prime, and to make the naysayers feel better, 8 hour+ stability tests.

I don't understand why such a fuss was kicked up over it though - you realise that systems which pass 12 or even 24 hour tests can be unstable as well? 1hr of OCCT will handle 95% of errors for the majority of people out there - so you can be somewhat certain your system will not crash. Test for longer if you feel the need, or if you run into issues, but no system will ever be 100% stable as people (and I as well, many months ago in this very thread) have said. Beating the dead horse I know... but I thought everyone had figured that out by now.

More importantly, I was wondering how stable xxbenignxx's and jemmaB's oc's were! I'm very glad to see some people finally hit 4.0ghz stable on the 940s (great work btw!) anyone got a link to the original posts? The thread is 213 pages long, and sadly I don't have the time to search through it all just yet.

Thanks for keeping this thread alive Xeno, and for updating it! And for everyone (too many people to list) who have been posting very helpful info for others out there. Since it is still technically the last week of semester, I'll have to wait a week to post results. Hopefully they are good though! And good luck to everyone else oc'ing!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Welcome Back Drin







long time no see lol.

Here is 10hr OCCT Linpack @ 3.9ghz

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ml#post6310946

Here is my submission for 4.0ghz

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ml#post6096387

2 - 1hour tests using OCCT Linpack (One on the Max setting, and one on the mem setting) with an ambient temp of 62F.

It was really a chore to finally get it all right....The toughest part was getting the ram settings correct ( to make a happy IMC ) and using Vista 64bit made it even tougher.

In the end I accomplished what I set out to do (am happy about the out come) but that being said..... With summer time temps and air cooling it's definantly not something I want to run all the time and it's only used if I feel like benching ( hardly ever ).

If the ambient temps drop I plan to do a 10hr run....some may wonder why I don't do it now....and my reasoning is my own ( My CPU has never been above 50 C and I would like to keep it that way...Sounds funny I know, it's just my preference)

Anyways I Look forward to your results









Don't be a stranger lol


----------



## gerikoh

here's my 1 hour stresstest
































i'll try hitting 4ghz once i figure out my sensor problems.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Nice gerikoh









Will update ASAP


----------



## gerikoh

thanks









i'll try for something better next week.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Welcome Back Drin







long time no see lol.

Here is my submission for 4.0ghz

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ml#post6096387

2 - 1hour tests using OCCT Linpack (One on the Max setting, and one on the mem setting) with an ambient temp of 62F.

It was really a chore to finally get it all right....The toughest part was getting the ram settings correct ( to make a happy IMC ) and using Vista 64bit made it even tougher.

In the end I accomplished what I set out to do (am happy about the out come) but that being said..... With summer time temps and air cooling it's definantly not something I want to run all the time and it's only used if I feel like benching ( hardly ever ).

If the ambient temps drop I plan to do a 10hr run....some may wonder why I don't do it now....and my reasoning is my own ( My CPU has never been above 50 C and I would like to keep it that way...Sounds funny I know, it's just my preference)

Anyways I Look forward to your results









Don't be a stranger lol


Not only is that a very impressive OC, a good post, but a quick response as well! Thanks and +rep to you sir.

Very glad to see such results, gives me hope. And like you, in my situation it would also seem that the memory can be quite a problem - to get 3.9ghz @ 1.5v I need to play around with my clock skews a lot. And as anyone can tell you that is... that is not fun at all. I managed 3.9ghz under several different configurations without having to adjust my clock skews, however that was all with higher v cores (1.52 and 1.54 iirc - I posted them somewhere in this thread).

And I understand what you are saying, with regards to not wanting to go above a certain temperature. At the end of the day, 4.0ghz is not that much over 3.9ghz in terms of performance - its more of a goal that people try to reach, an elusive milestone for AMD quad cores. For most 940 users, even 3.7 or 3.9ghz is not worth the additional temps over a lower oc.

That said, I have not tried any extreme overclocking with my new setup yet so it should be interesting at least! Depending on what my temps are however, I may just stick at 3.9ghz for long term use.

*Edit: Man, I'm forgetting my manners - I forgot to add, very nice OC's Robbo2, Gerikoh and Biggums!







*


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


Welcome Back Drin







long time no see lol.

Here is 10hr OCCT Linpack @ 3.9ghz

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ml#post6310946

Here is my submission for 4.0ghz

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/50...ml#post6096387

2 - 1hour tests using OCCT Linpack (One on the Max setting, and one on the mem setting) with an ambient temp of 62F.

It was really a chore to finally get it all right....The toughest part was getting the ram settings correct ( to make a happy IMC ) and using Vista 64bit made it even tougher.

In the end I accomplished what I set out to do (am happy about the out come) but that being said..... With summer time temps and air cooling it's definantly not something I want to run all the time and it's only used if I feel like benching ( hardly ever ).

If the ambient temps drop I plan to do a 10hr run....some may wonder why I don't do it now....and my reasoning is my own ( My CPU has never been above 50 C and I would like to keep it that way...Sounds funny I know, it's just my preference)

Anyways I Look forward to your results









Don't be a stranger lol


that's so impressive at 1.5.

repped


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

List updated









Drin, we will update your CPU validation ASAP.....

Xenomoph and I need to setup that section in the list


----------



## gerikoh

here's my stepping:
CACVC AC 0852GPDW

thanks


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


here's my stepping:
CACVC AC 0852GPDW

thanks











no problem,

Added


----------



## XenoMopH

Hey Drin, nice to c you back here.








There indeed have been some impressive stable OC's.
Hitting a stable 4GHz is a goal for me too, but I can't seem to hit it







.
I invested in watercooling and TEC's, load temps hitting only 36C on 3.7GHz with 1.47V, but 4GHz seems to be a no go







even with load temps only at 43C.

I hope you will achieve your goal and maybe I can learn from the settings you used, as I'm out of ideas









As for the CPU-z Validation Only, as soon I figured out how I can add links in google documents as in excel, the list will be created.


----------



## thlnk3r

Do you guys think the 3.8 - 4.0Ghz overclocks are dependent on the stepping of the processor? Could it just be a hit or miss? The same kind of thing applied to S939 with the LCB9E and LCBQE steppings. Some 9E's and QE's could overclock like crazy and some just didn't have it at all...


----------



## XenoMopH

I have no idea...I do know my 3.913GHz OC is quite high, looking at other OC's.
Don't quite know which stepping XxBeNigNxX has, but his 940 can hit 4GHz no sweat.

I think I'll swap my Kingstons with some OCZ mem, maybe that'll do the trick....


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Hi everyone









I have 2 Phenom II 940's for both of my main rigs, the Steppings are:

Foxconn Destroyer build: *CACVC AC 0850EPAW* <---in List

Foxconn A79A-S build: *CACVC AC 0852GPDW*

With the A79A-S I have not been able to get a Complete run of OCCT @ 4.0ghz (made it 52 min with the A79A-S).

Summer started to come and I said not again till fall.

So for the Question asked by thlnk3r:

I don't think steppings really have much to do with the OC, but I think the position in the wafer that they came out of does (but I could be Dead wrong). Some Chips OC higher than Others.. and some less.

Alot comes down to the CPU itself....but in order to get the most out of the CPU every component has to get along


----------



## robbo2

hey can i get updated on the list? cpu-z link That was done at 1.55 volts an had to run 32bit vista to get it.

Good to see you around more drin! Also XxBeNigNxX you make me want to change my board to a destroyer!


----------



## XenoMopH

Hey robbo2!....I'm working on a list as we speak. There you can add you cpu-z result yourself and it will be displayed in a list.


----------



## XenoMopH

List has been created!!









Everyone who has a cpu-z validation can add it HERE

Note, if you repost a validation, let us know and the old 1 will be deleted from the list.









I have edited the first post, so if you are looking for the url, it's either there or in my sig.


----------



## robbo2

nice i entered mine rep+!


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
hey can i get updated on the list? cpu-z link That was done at 1.55 volts an had to run 32bit vista to get it.

Good to see you around more drin! Also XxBeNigNxX you make me want to change my board to a destroyer!


Hey robbo2









Thankyou for the compliment, I really do like my Destroyer.... But (always a but in there lol)... my honest suggestion would be save your money for new offerings.

The main reason why I say this is for the simple fact of Support (Bios updates) from foxconn.

A new bios with more options is really wanted by alot of Destroyer owners, but the new ones don't feature anything new except support for AM3 (which is nice) but nothing else wanted.

That being said it is a Very Nice board (even with a few quirks...easy to get around) I am not dissapointed in purchasing it, but it would be nice to have a little more options (Voltage,NB multi, ram settings etc.) like my old Asus M2n32-SLi deluxe, Gigabyte M-750SLi-DS4 or even my Foxconn A79A-S (which has too many Options LOL).

But it Does leave me Wanting more Options (Bios)

If Gaming is your thing this Board Rocks... But if Strictly Benching is your thing you will have better results else where.

In the end I bought this board for Gaming and that is where it really shines (Although Lacking more options in the Bios it does just fine OC'ing too), it will take a heck of a board to sway me away


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Awesome Job XenomopH









Great Idea!


----------



## robbo2

XxBeNigNxX i own the A79A-S an yeah that's one hell of an enthusiasts boards lol i don't plan on upgrading as i have the 780a chipset to. I do plan on getting a new board hopefully when the nvidia 300 series comes out there will be a good board but us amd sli lovers.


----------



## Sebek1

I have asus m3a79-t deluxe I need 1.28 NB Core/PCIe Voltage for NB frequency to run at 2850 mhz, but on that board NB Core/PCIe Voltage is linked, what is safe here I dont want to damage my graphic card?


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sebek1*


I have asus m3a79-t deluxe I need 1.28 NB Core/PCIe Voltage for NB frequency to run at 2850 mhz, but on that board NB Core/PCIe Voltage is linked, what is safe here I dont want to damage my graphic card?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can set it manually right?.....then it will split up into 2 sections. NB and PCIe, there you can give then the voltage seperately....


----------



## Sebek1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can set it manually right?.....then it will split up into 2 sections. NB and PCIe, there you can give then the voltage seperately....


No there is NB voltage when you set it to manual, Hyper Transport Volatge and Core/PCIe Voltage opens up, Pcie and core are not separate.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sebek1*


No there is NB voltage when you set it to manual, Hyper Transport Volatge and Core/PCIe Voltage opens up, Pcie and core are not separate.


Sebek1, _FSB Frequency_ and _PCIE Frequency_ only appear when _AI Overclocking_ is set to Manual. After that both these option should be separate. Perhaps you could include a picture of your BIOS so we know exactly what you're talking about









Good luck


----------



## Sebek1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Sebek1, _FSB Frequency_ and _PCIE Frequency_ only appear when _AI Overclocking_ is set to Manual. After that both these option should be separate. Perhaps you could include a picture of your BIOS so we know exactly what you're talking about









Good luck


No problem










I marked the Nb core/pcie voltage, with other boards those two where separate


----------



## test tube

Arright,

Got my gigabyte board and IC7 diamond,

relapped my sink

Currently running at 3600mhz and maxing out at 49C with prime95 on small ffts


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sebek1* 
I marked the Nb core/pcie voltage, with other boards those two where separate

Sebek1, this particular issue is quite strange. Why did they put reference clock speed (HTT) voltage on the same voltage with PCIe? I have never seen this before. Have you tried giving a bump in Southbridge Voltage to see if that helps?

Good luck


----------



## Drin

Alright guys! Took a lot longer than I thought it would to get up and running, but that will be happening soon. Had to take care of some university work, and I thought I might as well mod my case while I have it taken apart.

Good news is that the modding is almost done, and I'm about to begin benches soon (assuming I did not kill anything!). All I've got left to do is to file down my 690, and I figured I can bench while doing that. Will only have a day or two at most to bench, but I figure with a setup like this, it should be pretty fun


----------



## thlnk3r

Drin, wow very nice cooler setup you have there. Is that four fans I see? Try using long screws and some nuts to keep the fans together. Where the fan screws normally go, just put the longer screws through there. Perhaps you could figure out some way to attach the other end to the cooler. Either way though both setups will work just fine.

Looking forward to the results









Good luck


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Drin, wow very nice cooler setup you have there. Is that four fans I see? Try using long screws and some nuts to keep the fans together. Where the fan screws normally go, just put the longer screws through there. Perhaps you could figure out some way to attach the other end to the cooler. Either way though both setups will work just fine.

Looking forward to the results









Good luck



Cheers!

Just realised in that pic that I have the air blowing from my I/O connections over my ram - no biggie but I didn't even realise till I posted :s

The shrouds are only attached with standard fan screws, and while this can be dodgy I'm hoping the zipties will help hold it together (they're strapped together pretty tight). For a long term solution I definitely think your advice is right! Unfortunately I do not have any screws that long, of the appropriate thickness atm.

Should be safe though... right?







If not, we'll soon find out!


----------



## gerikoh

that is such a sweet setup and oc you have there. may i ask for your temps and volts?


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


that is such a sweet setup and oc you have there. may i ask for your temps and volts?


No OC yet and I just realised... I shrouded one of the fans the wrong way, so now I have to take it off









I'll post results once I'm done, hopefully I get a new OC!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Cheers! 
The shrouds are only attached with standard fan screws, and while this can be dodgy I'm hoping the zipties will help hold it together (they're strapped together pretty tight). For a long term solution I definitely think your advice is right! Unfortunately I do not have any screws that long, of the appropriate thickness atm.


Drin, oh I'm sure those zip ties will hold tight. No worries there. Not sure if you are within the United States but I went to a local store near by (Lowes) and picked up the screws and nuts there. I did a mod with my 7900GS and aftermarket P4 cooler and had to pick up some up. Good stuff









Good luck buddy


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Drin, oh I'm sure those zip ties will hold tight. No worries there. Not sure if you are within the United States but I went to a local store near by (Lowes) and picked up the screws and nuts there. I did a mod with my 7900GS and aftermarket P4 cooler and had to pick up some up. Good stuff









Good luck buddy


Down here in Australia, Lowes is actually a clothing store!







And I'll definitely have to pick up the screws and bolts when I can, it just makes more sense to have it bolted right through!


----------



## Drin

Sorry for the double post, but it had to be done!

It llliiivvveeesss!










Only tested idle temps at stock so far, because I have to update my bios. And I know idle temps mean squat, but I'm only getting 4.5-5 degrees over ambient







Hardly a drop tbh. Then again it is idle. Just hope all this effort is for nothing, that would be annoying :<


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
I'll definitely have to pick up the screws and bolts when I can, it just makes more sense to have it bolted right through!

Drin, that and it'll look super clean









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Only tested idle temps at stock so far, because I have to update my bios. And I know idle temps mean squat, but I'm only getting 4.5-5 degrees over ambient







Hardly a drop tbh. Then again it is idle. Just hope all this effort is for nothing, that would be annoying

Really though idle temperatures like you said are just idle...they aren't as important. Full load temperatures are the most important. That's when you'll see if the cooler was really worth the purchase









Good luck


----------



## XenoMopH

Although I managed to drop my load temps significantly:








But can't get to a higher stable clock


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Although I managed to drop my load temps significantly


XenoMopH, wow impressive. You're barely budging 37C. Do you have any pictures of this TEC cooler while installed in your rig?

Good luck


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Down here in Australia, Lowes is actually a clothing store!







And I'll definitely have to pick up the screws and bolts when I can, it just makes more sense to have it bolted right through!


here's what I did (not my pic though)


----------



## XenoMopH

Bought a new case: Antec 1200, cuz I had to fit 2 FZE's...








2xFZE's (Which I got for the price of a new one







...Ebay







)








Replaced the stock pump with a Swiftech MCP350 for more flow (will be modded to a 355 soon).
That only took off 4-5C from the load temp...I got a HeatKiller 3.0 laying here, but still have to find the time to install the baby







. I hope it sakes off yet another 1-2C


----------



## Drin

Crazy setup Xeno, incredibly nice







and those temps are insane! Make sure you show us pics of the HK once its installed!

And Newt I saw that setup earlier, it looks great







Unfortunately I do not have a single ziptie that is long enough to cover both the 120x38 fans with shrouds, and also fit through the screw holes. Largest one I have is long enough, but too wide to fit through







Means I have to screw the fans on, so I have to put the zipties around the side. Good idea though, I may just look into some longer zipties to get it working like that - thanks!

OC wise: I loaded up OCCT (good place to start since I'm familiar with it) and immediately failed a stock test that I used to pass everytime. Thankfully it seems to be the bios, since I'm currently about to pass 1hr of OCCT @ 3.9ghz, 1.5v. Ambient is 20, and max temp under load is 46. I'll upload a screenshot of it if it does indeed pass, but I just though the temperatures were interesting to note.

To be honest I thought I'd drop my temps further, but if this bios turns out to be solid maybe I'll hit 4.0ghz through that. In either case, 45 degrees @ 1.50v is pretty decent, and well within the thermal safety limits of the chips.

Was just curious as well what the general consensus for 'stable' is now. Back when I first got the 940, reading the XS forums they said 1hr of OCCT was enough, and people were stoked to hit that. Now apparently some people are claiming at least 8 hours of prime are required? If I understand correctly, chew* states that OCCT is great for stressing cores, but prime is a harder test of stability since it stresses the IMC more?

Also, what tests do we have to past to qualify for stability in the table now? Cheers for any info!


----------



## newt111

just from personal experience, I was crashing at the 3 hr mark in OCCT. What others consider stable is up for debate. go back a few pages and see


----------



## Drin

I do understand it is subjective, and that really it is up to the owner of the system to decide what he or she deems stable. Also going back a few pages I did see the discussion, however I did not discover if there is now a 'minimum' testing requirement to qualify for database inclusion. Maybe I missed it, if you could point to it I'd appreciate it!

If I recall correctly, originally your word was enough to get added to the DB (I was fine with this as well). I just find it amusing when people claim that no professional would list 1hr stress testing as stable, yet fail to realise that no true professional would deem eight hours as fail-proof stable as well. And they never offer any proof except their own conjectures and beliefs as to what 'stable' is, and further more they try to impose it on others!

Not to bring up a flame war, but every time I read it, it irks me slightly :s silly of me I know, I'll drop it. Anyway, figured I'd start off on safe grounds, 3.9ghz 1hr OCCT stable @1.5v, ambient temps are 20c, peak under load is 47. Four sticks of ram, only 1 4850 as per the picture I posted above.

If this is the highest OC I reach, then I'll retest this for 8 hours, and prime it, for stability. Otherwise I will try to hit 4.0ghz and go from there.

edit: click on the thumbnails after hovering over them if you need to enlarge it, sometimes it bugs out I know


----------



## newt111

I'd like to overclock that thing on the right









the original post says "whatever" so it's up to you. 47 at load? wow. I need a better cooler


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


I'd like to overclock that thing on the right









the original post says "whatever" so it's up to you. 47 at load? wow. I need a better cooler


You and me both, and probably a great deal many other people! One of the Victoria Secret models, Australiaâ€™s own Miranda Kerr.

And I cant complain about the temperature, but to be honest its not a huge improvement over what I had before :S I figure I messed up somewhere... probably in the mounting, or the TIM application. Or maybe thatâ€™s just close to the limit that air coolers can reach on 940s? I have no idea :s All I know is that the TRUE is a very good cooler! you probably would not see much of a difference switching over to the megahalems tbh, it'd be minor.

+rep for the clarification as well, good to know


----------



## newt111

I have the true's little brother, with 4 heatpipes instead of 6. I get in the high 50's at load. I'm thinking higher cfm fans, and a few more heatpipes will help me out, but I wont know until fall, it's getting hot up here with no A/C


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Crazy setup Xeno, incredibly nice







and those temps are insane! Make sure you show us pics of the HK once its installed!


Tnx Drin, I will sure post some pics when installed








I'm also curious how the block will perform, there are so many positive reviews I read...the current cpu block is horrible (I'll post a link to some1 who took it apart, lol)
But sure am satisfied with the currents result. But OCing is a Pita,....low temps but not quite a high OC







. Maybe I should go back to an older BIOS, as the new 903 Bios for my M3A79T is holding me back. Can't even reach the 3914MHz anymore









Anyway, as for stability, a quote from the first page, "This doesn't mean you have to run a 10-12hr stress test, it just means that your system isn't crashing at full load at a time you think which fits (either 30min or 12hrs whatever you like)."
Hope this helps


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
You and me both, and probably a great deal many other people! One of the Victoria Secret models, Australiaâ€™s own Miranda Kerr.

And I cant complain about the temperature, but to be honest its not a huge improvement over what I had before :S I figure I messed up somewhere... probably in the mounting, or the TIM application. Or maybe thatâ€™s just close to the limit that air coolers can reach on 940s? I have no idea :s All I know is that the TRUE is a very good cooler! you probably would not see much of a difference switching over to the megahalems tbh, it'd be minor.

+rep for the clarification as well, good to know

Mate I load at about 41 with the current brisbane temps an that's at 1.4 volts 3.6 so if your loading at 47 with 1.5 volts 3.9 I don't think your doing all that bad. You still have plenty of headroom although I know these things like the cool. Take it outside it's freaking cold out there! haha. Good luck to you looking forward to your results.


----------



## XenoMopH

I surely doubt they like the cold that much....having a load temp 36C ([email protected]), but can't get the thing up to 4GHz stable









BTW, Drin the inside of my Standard Coolit cpu-block.
http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...ml#post6341575.


----------



## robbo2

I agree with the whole "they like cooler temps" thing. I saw no improvements moving over to water. Well except temps.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


If I recall correctly, originally your word was enough to get added to the DB (I was fine with this as well). I just find it amusing when people claim that no professional would list 1hr stress testing as stable, yet fail to realise that no true professional would deem eight hours as fail-proof stable as well. And they never offer any proof except their own conjectures and beliefs as to what 'stable' is, and further more they try to impose it on others!


Drin, I think this was discussed a couple of pages back? Shoot it might of been another thread but anyways...everyone has their own testing mythology. I prefer OCCT for 1hr on High and if that passes then I go onto Orthos (priority 9/blend) for 24hrs. Really truthfully nothing is 100% stable. It'll never happen, even at stock settings. That's the way I see things









Good luck


----------



## tweakboy

Nice, just see others with same chip and what they are doing to it.

Each processor is different, soo max OC depends if u get a lucky batch.

See others results with your chip.

I don't know whawt vcore to tell you so we can start there... hmmm gl


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Drin, I think this was discussed a couple of pages back? Shoot it might of been another thread but anyways...everyone has their own testing mythology. I prefer OCCT for 1hr on High and if that passes then I go onto Orthos (priority 9/blend) for 24hrs. Really truthfully nothing is 100% stable. It'll never happen, even at stock settings. That's the way I see things









Good luck


Cheers, and yeah I was just being silly - I do realise the need for extended stability tests and how they can be useful, I just do not believe that someone should question what someoneâ€™s measure of stability is. If someone's system is not completely stable, or stable enough for their purposes, then it is their burden. There's potentially a lot of variables intricate to the actual instance of the chip itself, which may influence its ability to OC - claiming that it may be misleading to people hoping to buy the chip (jimbigood) should not be an issue. People should not buy chips expecting to 'overclock' something by a certain degree, because its never guaranteed due to the nature of overclocking itself. I know everyone does at some point, but they should always be aware of the 'risk' of overclocking expectations.

I'd estimate at least two thirds of people with an i7 claiming 4.0ghz never, ever offer any 'tangible' proof - its just their word. Reading the 955 thread, the poster who claimed 4.1ghz stable never offered any either, at least none that I saw, other than a cpu-z verification. In the end, you have to take everything with a grain of salt, and if someone posts greater evidence of their oc, massive props to them. You cannot however demand that of everyone, or belittle people who fail to meet your 'criteria' of stability since once again, it is all subjective.

Anyway, rant aside (no offence intended to any parties) I was primarily curious as to what people thought were good measures of long-term stability. Reading up on some posts done by Chew*, I figured that I'll start prime95'ing from now on. And to put my earlier statement of 'the risk of overclocking expectations' I was not able to hit 4ghz stable.

I do believe however that I did not mount my cooler properly, although the retention mechanism is very solid there are allowances for error; I have not had much experience with it yet and I believe its not seated optimally. The temps just do not make sense, I'm hardly seeing a decrease at all after:

- having my cpu lapped (flat, tested)
- installing 2x 120x38 fans in push/pull (to be fair I was using a single one on my noctua before my megahalems, but still)
- shrouding said fans
- moving my system to an open bench (tbh, now that my case is heavily modded I'd hardly see a difference but still)
- upgrading my cooler to what many argue is the best air cooler around

So no decent screenshots after all that effort







I did manage to hit 3920 stable (3 hours prime) which is a very slight increase in core clock, same voltages, but at the expense of my NB clock and RAM timings, so I figured its not worth posting over the one I posted a day ago. I'd spend more time reseating, benching, figuring out the bios, but with finals in a week I just have no time. Good news though, in three weeks I'll spend time to reach my final OC and leave it at that for good.

Best of luck everyone, and gl on your oc's!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


I do believe however that I did not mount my cooler properly, although the retention mechanism is very solid there are allowances for error; I have not had much experience with it yet and I believe its not seated optimally. The temps just do not make sense, I'm hardly seeing a decrease at all after:


Drin, what kind of temperatures are you currently seeing? Perhaps the airflow in your case is not sufficient enough? Room ambient temperatures play a pretty big role as well. After lapping your Megahalem did you also lap the IHS? It's advisable that you lap both surfaces for the best contact.

Good luck


----------



## JEmmaB

Posted this one for the "cpu-z validation only" list at "Google Spreadsheets".


















Validation


----------



## XenoMopH

Nice!!







+rep


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JEmmaB* 
Posted this one for the "cpu-z validation only" list at "Google Spreadsheets".









JEmmaB, very nicely done. How much Vcore did it take to reach that overclock?


----------



## JEmmaB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


Nice!!







+rep


Thanks.







BTW; Great O'C!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


JEmmaB, very nicely done. How much Vcore did it take to reach that overclock?


Thanks! VCore at 1.55V.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Crazy setup Xeno, incredibly nice







and those temps are insane! Make sure you show us pics of the HK once its installed!


Take a look here Drin:
http://www.overclock.net/peltiers-te...ml#post6430766


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Take a look here Drin:
http://www.overclock.net/peltiers-te...ml#post6430766









XenoMopH, wow impressive load temps









I just had a look at the HeatKiller 3.0 and man is that thing expensive.

Good job!


----------



## XenoMopH

Well, there are some more expensive ones like the Swiftech Apogee GTZ or the Koolance CPU-345AC....

But it sure does its job!! 6C off the load temps and 2-3C from idle temp


----------



## FlanK3r

XenoMopH:
i have new records, but i have problem with validation (instal version CPU 1.51). I tried severeal times with diferent setings etc (all about 4100-4180MHz)...I dont know, where is problem..I can run with 4100+ some benchmarks as superpi.










0911 EPMW, Vcore 1.5 overvolting to 1.52 in CPU-Z.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


XenoMopH:
i have new records, but i have problem with validation (instal version CPU 1.51). I tried severeal times with diferent setings etc (all about 4100-4180MHz)...I dont know, where is problem..I can run with 4100+ some benchmarks as superpi.










0911 EPMW, Vcore 1.5 overvolting to 1.52 in CPU-Z.


and that's with your 212?


----------



## FlanK3r

212????what do u mean?
Ah, u mean AIRcooler







, yes, with my CM , watch here:
http://www.overclock.net/6435069-post887.html


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


I tried severeal times with diferent setings etc (all about 4100-4180MHz)...I dont know, where is problem..I can run with 4100+ some benchmarks as superpi.


FlanK3r, this is very impressive especially with the 1M SuperPI runs at 4.1Ghz!

What is your NB Frequency at?

Good luck


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


212????what do u mean?
Ah, u mean AIRcooler







, yes, with my CM , watch here:
http://www.overclock.net/6435069-post887.html


that is really impressive with that cm212. +rep to yah


----------



## FlanK3r

NB was about 2660MHz (242x11), better will be with 2800-2900MHz, but i cant changing multiplier NB.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
NB was about 2660MHz (242x11), better will be with 2800-2900MHz, but i cant changing multiplier NB.

FlanK3r, that is a pretty high for your NB Frequency. Are you capable of adding voltage? I believe the setting might look like "CPU<->NB"









Good luck


----------



## FlanK3r

CPU-NB +0.2V for this, CPU was 1.5V, but a bit overvolting to 1.52V


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
CPU-NB +0.2V for this, CPU was 1.5V, but a bit overvolting to 1.52V

FlanK3r, thanks for posting that. I was going to mention that the NB Frequency might be kind of high but then again you're also running a pretty high OC with your processor.

In any case, great job dude


----------



## FlanK3r

Thank u very much


----------



## gerikoh

somebody should really merge this with the 955 database as well.


----------



## gsk3rd

just thought i would throw up my latest OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587132

4.040ghz.

not stable but i am working on that.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


just thought i would throw up my latest OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=587132

4.040ghz.

not stable but i am working on that.


Nice OC!!!


----------



## test tube

Hit 3.6ghz finally. Temp is maxing out at 59C. Woohoo.


----------



## test tube

Priming at 2x3.7ghz and 2x3.6ghz, temp at 56C... Gonna head to the gym. I don't know why no one else tries to overclock processors #0 and #1 more via the AMD OverDrive utility, they appear to be much more stable than #2 and #3.

edit: Cpu #1 and #2 got errors... looks like I'll need 1.5v.


----------



## XenoMopH

I did that already.....posted it a while back, wil look for the posts...


----------



## Nenkitsune

I added my recently highest OC on my 940 though I just realized I used the wrong NAME on it.
I put m4xwellmurd3r instead of nenkitsune (nenkitsune is an old name I no longer use on newer forums i go on haha)

I don't think i've managed to get this much higher than 4ghz before, but I do know it was stable enough to run 3DMark06 at 3.9ghz
I doubt I could do that now though, it's too hot


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I added my recently highest OC on my 940 though I just realized I used the wrong NAME on it.
I put m4xwellmurd3r instead of nenkitsune (nenkitsune is an old name I no longer use on newer forums i go on haha)

I don't think i've managed to get this much higher than 4ghz before, but I do know it was stable enough to run 3DMark06 at 3.9ghz
I doubt I could do that now though, it's too hot


Fixed









just give it a few min to reset


----------



## pez

* Phenom II 940 BE
 * *CACVC AC 0852 GPCW*
* Revision RB-C2
* 200.9x17 (3.415GHz)
* 1.344
* *Stock*
* Northbridge clock 1808.3MHz
* 1808.3MHz
* Gigabyte MA-770-UD3 (Rev. 1.0)
* F5
* AC Freezer 64 Pro
* Vista Ultimate SP2
* No Prime95 SS, but I've ran S&M on just FPU test and no crash, and Prime95 has run for a couple hours as well and not constituted a crash.

Also, not finished OC'ing. This cooling is alright, and does decent for a 400mhz OC on stock volts. I'm hopefully going to get a Dark Knight eventually so I can OC a little more.


----------



## newt111

I now have A/C, so when I get set up, I'll be trying to max my cpu again.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
* Phenom II 940 BE
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision RB-C2
* 200.9x17 (3.415GHz)
* 1.344
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock 1808.3MHz (on the stock voltage, w/e that may be)
* 1808.3MHz
* Gigabyte MA-770-UD3 (Rev. 1.0)
* F5
* AC Freezer 64 Pro
* Vista Ultimate SP2
* No Prime95 SS, but I've ran S&M on just FPU test and no crash, and Prime95 has run for a couple hours as well and not constituted a crash.

Also, not finished OC'ing. This cooling is alright, and does decent for a 400mhz OC on stock volts. I'm hopefully going to get a Dark Knight eventually so I can OC a little more.

When you have all information which is needed to be added, post again







or edit this post.

@newt111: Nice to hear, keep us posted


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


When you have all information which is needed to be added, post again







or edit this post.

@newt111: Nice to hear, keep us posted










Updated, but a "stable" screenshot is kinda controversal. Any game I've played, or any test run I've done hasn't crashed...I might as well get a ss of a 30 minute Prime95.


----------



## esocid

I've got a 3.64 running stable right now. Short Prime95 run and cpu-z just to show progress. How long is necessary to be actually considered proof? 30min to an hour, or 24 hours?

Interesting thing is that I got it to post and boot up to 3.7 with voltage at auto (14 x 266) however cpu-z said FSB was 244. Prime95 gave a bsod, so I backed down to 260 and same thing until I changed voltage to 1.52V (first try, might check out 1.51V). I didn't try over 266 yet, but is that a sign I won't be able to OC my FSB past 264?

* Phenom II 920
* CPU stepping unsure (cpu-z says 2???)
* Revision RB-C2
* 3640MHz (260x14)
* CPU voltage 1.52V
* CPU-NB voltage unsure, set to auto
* Northbridge clock 2340MHz auto voltage
* HTT link 2340MHz auto voltage
* Asus M3N72-D
* Bios 0701
* Air
* Vista 64


----------



## Noremac2007

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591292

i trying... highest stable OC i have gotten so far..


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noremac2007* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591292

i trying... highest stable OC i have gotten so far..

Noremac2007, looking good so far. You still have plenty of room to grow









Good luck


----------



## Noremac2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Noremac2007, looking good so far. You still have plenty of room to grow









Good luck

hey, i am happy with it being my first time overclocking one! thank you very much lol


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
I didn't try over 266 yet, but is that a sign I won't be able to OC my FSB past 264?

no, lower the multiplier first to see what your max clock speed (FSB) is. I got mine to 290 with my Gigabyte board


----------



## sp4wners

Well... I just saw in this table that I have the fastest CPU in the world "3705GHz"


----------



## gerikoh

screenies with an hour of stresstest?


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
Well... I just saw in this table that I have the fastest CPU in the world "3705GHz"









Fixed... lol

esocid...You have been added


----------



## Noremac2007

ok, i am done with it for now.. its stable for over an hour.. hard to find time to test it longer than that

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592463


----------



## XenoMopH

Very nice OC!, what are your settings? So you can be added in the list.

* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot


----------



## batmang

Help me out fellas! I'm at an HT wall of 277 (3.86GHz - 1.53v), can't go higher than 277. I've tried lowering the CPU multiplier, adding voltage in certain areas, sadly nothing is working. Here is my highest bootable:

*System specs:*
Phenom II 920
ASUS M4A78-E
G.Skill DDRII 800 4GB
XFX 4870X2
D-Tek Fuzion II
Swiftech 3x120 Radiator
84CFM fans on the Radiator


----------



## Noremac2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Very nice OC!, what are your settings? So you can be added in the list.

* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot

well.. i put it away for a while..

* Phenom II type 940
* CPU stepping 2
* manufacturing date where do i find that?
* Revision RB-c2
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier 3692.49Mhz, 211Mhz multi is 17.5
* CPU voltage is 1.45v
* CPU-NB voltage 1.2150v
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage 2000Mhz, voltage, i dont think i messed with it.
* HTT link speed and voltage stock
* motherboard used asrock 780gxh
* motherboard BIOS revision 1.2
* type of cooling (3) 120mm case fans, Scythe Katana 3 cpu cooler
* OS Windows 7 RC Ultimate 32bit
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot (didnt think about it... and shut it off, rebooted, saved settings, and made stable at 3.5Ghz for more economical temp issues... it ran at a constant 54*c at the 3.7 mark.. runs at 44*c at 3.5Ghz)

i will try to get the screenshot as soon as i get a monitor and hook it back up lol. sorry guys


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batmang*


Help me out fellas! I'm at an HT wall of 277 (3.86GHz - 1.53v), can't go higher than 277. I've tried lowering the CPU multiplier, adding voltage in certain areas, sadly nothing is working. Here is my highest bootable:

*System specs:*
Phenom II 920
ASUS M4A78-E
G.Skill DDRII 800 4GB
XFX 4870X2
D-Tek Fuzion II
Swiftech 3x120 Radiator
84CFM fans on the Radiator


lol I'd like to see that with load on it


----------



## batmang

I'd like to see 4.0 lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batmang*


Help me out fellas! I'm at an HT wall of 277 (3.86GHz - 1.53v), can't go higher than 277. I've tried lowering the CPU multiplier, adding voltage in certain areas, sadly nothing is working.


Batmang, try dropping your HT (hypertransport) speed. As of right now you are about 400Mhz overclocked from the stock (1800Mhz). Taking the multiplier down would certainly drop that speed. An HTT (reference clock speed) of 276Mhz may also require some chipset voltage. Have you attempted raising that a tad? I'd also advice looking into adding some voltage to your NB Frequency. 2200Mhz isn't all that high but if you start nearing 2400Mhz then you might want to think about it

Your memory is also 60Mhz overclocked from stock (400Mhz). Try lowering the divider so that the frequency is below stock. See if that helps at all. An increase in VDimm may also be beneficial. Don't forget also you're getting close to the limit of a Ph II with the 3.8Ghz overclock. Is this current OC OCCT stable?

Good luck


----------



## batmang

Thanks think3r, I've added voltage to the NB, SB, VDDA, HT (tried lowering multiplier as well), and memory. Nothing seems to want to let it boot passed 277. And no way, 3.86GHz this is not OCCT stable. The highest OCCT stable I've hit is 3.6GHz. 3.86GHz will sit in Windows all day, but once the CPU is taxed, it reboots. I've lowered the NB multi and HT to super low frequencies and still a no go passed 277. It might just be my boards max HT, the batch my chip is from is definitely capable of 4.0, finding the right board and RAM is the hard part. I'm just going for max bootable OC, I was hoping to hit 4.0, take a screen, then stand up and clap. lol!

For daily use I keep it at 3.5GHz, the voltage needed passed 3.5 is too high for me to justify it for daily use. 3.7GHz is attainable at 1.55v, OCCT'able however would require 1.6v to be stable. I COULD run it that high, but... electron migration becomes an issue. I'm sure I could get 3.8 to be OCCT stable but that would require some SERIOUS voltage.


----------



## batmang

This is a 5 min (gotta head to work







) OCCT run at 3.7GHz using 1.56v. 1.55v isn't enough, CPU wants 1.56v for 100% stability. I can run 3DMark and even play games and the CPU is fine at 3.7GHz with 1.55v, but to pass OCCT it needs 1.56v. Check out the screenie. 45C, gotta love water.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batmang* 
And no way, 3.86GHz this is not OCCT stable. The highest OCCT stable I've hit is 3.6GHz. 3.86GHz will sit in Windows all day, but once the CPU is taxed, it reboots.

Batmang, even if you lower the memory frequency and hypertransport speed you still run into instability issues?

The temperatures at 3.7Ghz aren't looking all that bad. What was the highest overclock you were able to achieve with low Vcore?

Good luck


----------



## test tube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


I've got a 3.64 running stable right now. Short Prime95 run and cpu-z just to show progress. How long is necessary to be actually considered proof? 30min to an hour, or 24 hours?

Interesting thing is that I got it to post and boot up to 3.7 with voltage at auto (14 x 266) however cpu-z said FSB was 244. Prime95 gave a bsod, so I backed down to 260 and same thing until I changed voltage to 1.52V (first try, might check out 1.51V). I didn't try over 266 yet, but is that a sign I won't be able to OC my FSB past 264?

* Phenom II 920
* CPU stepping unsure (cpu-z says 2???)
* Revision RB-C2
* 3640MHz (260x14)
* CPU voltage 1.52V
* CPU-NB voltage unsure, set to auto
* Northbridge clock 2340MHz auto voltage
* HTT link 2340MHz auto voltage
* Asus M3N72-D
* Bios 0701
* Air
* Vista 64


It's hard to say exactly, I'm passed Prime95 for 5 hours and then crashed while browsing the web or something. Probably something in the range of 8-24 hours on blend if you want to be truly sure.


----------



## batmang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Batmang, even if you lower the memory frequency and hypertransport speed you still run into instability issues?

The temperatures at 3.7Ghz aren't looking all that bad. What was the highest overclock you were able to achieve with low Vcore?

Good luck










Yeah, even if I lower the memory and ht frequencies, still won't boot passed 277 HT. Highest I could get at stock vcore was 3.3Ghz, but not stable. Highest stable is 3.2GHz.


----------



## LethalRise750

Anyone know what the max safe CPU NB Voltage is?


----------



## gerikoh

1.5v


----------



## gsk3rd

i put mine up to 1.55 with a fan on it. only once and will probably never do it again.


----------



## Noremac2007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batmang* 
Yeah, even if I lower the memory and ht frequencies, still won't boot passed 277 HT. Highest I could get at stock vcore was 3.3Ghz, but not stable. Highest stable is 3.2GHz.

i second that. i got 3.27Ghz at stock vcore stable.. any higher and i had to bump voltage up


----------



## VladamirTOM

Phenom II 940

Overclock: 3604.67Mhz - 212 X 17

Voltage: 1.4125

Northbridge at 2000Mhz (I'll get back to you on voltage)

Mobo: Biostar TA790GX 128M

Cooler: CNPS9700

I'll get back to you on stepping.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## b3ar

Here's me:

* Phenom II 720BE x4 cores
* CPU stepping: CACZC AC 0906EPMW
* Revision: RB-C2
* 3423mhz, 201.4x17
* CPU voltage: 1.36
* CPU-NB voltage: auto
* Northbridge clock: [email protected]
* HTT link speed and voltage: [email protected]
* motherboard: ga-ma790xt-ud4p
* motherboard BIOS revision: f4g
* type of cooling: xigmatek s1283 (air)
* OS: win7 rc

Hopefully Intel BurnTest is good enough.


----------



## XenoMopH

You have been added!!


----------



## Drin

Glad to see you are still going strong XenoMoph









Sorry for not having posted here in for a few weeks, as you might've seen I've been posting in other sections of the site while I was supposed to be studying (only during breaks though!). I just did not have the time to take apart the sig rig to test oc's, and I knew that if I came in here I would feel the OC itch and do so anyway!

Good news is that some fans I ordered (8 san ace 1011's) arrived, and all are in working condition. Spent yesterday rewiring them, and it'll help temps in my case by a large margin (*might* be able to run 1.55v 24/7 while in a case). Probably would not make a difference for trying to hit 4.0ghz, but if I actually do, it'll help me keep it running.

Bad news is that somewhere along the line, I screwed up. Set everything up on a bench again, and noticed that my idle temps were 45 degrees. I remounted several times, and during the best 'attempt' I had load temps @ 53 degrees. This is using the same setting as before, where I had 46 (47 for a brief few seconds) max load.

Ambient temperatures were slightly lower as well, to boot.

No freakin idea what went wrong, but I do have a few ideas. I probably had the cooler mounted perfectly, or near perfect to begin with. Second, every time I remove TIM using ethanol, it does not completely remove the bonds and leaves traces/residue behind. Considering I've mounted my cpu cooler at least 20 times, it builds up slowly.

Going to buff the cpu slightly to remove it. My megahalems is also showing some colour distortion as well, in the center where most of the TIM is usually. If I had to guess, I would say it starts to look like its showing some slight copper - which would mean that the nickel plating is extremely thin, and more worryingly that I managed to eat through it partially with rubbing alcohol/ethanol. I'm not sure if I'm just being paranoid, I do not see how this is even possible, yet that is what it appears to be.

In either case, hopefully I'll be up and running and getting some good overclocks soon!

Good luck to everyone else and their oc's, I'll make sure to read through the previous posts once I'm up and running!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Second, every time I remove TIM using ethanol, it does not completely remove the bonds and leaves traces/residue behind. Considering I've mounted my cpu cooler at least 20 times, it builds up slowly.


Drin, have you given isopropyl alcohol a try? I use the 90% bottle. It works good and pretty much removes everything. Sounds like both surfaces just need a really good cleaning. With your room ambient temperatures being slightly lower I would expect to see your full load temps drop a little so that is a bit strange









Good luck


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Drin, have you given isopropyl alcohol a try? I use the 90% bottle. It works good and pretty much removes everything. Sounds like both surfaces just need a really good cleaning. With your room ambient temperatures being slightly lower I would expect to see your full load temps drop a little so that is a bit strange









Good luck

Thanks









Well the good news is that I managed to get my temps down to roughly what they were before, after rebuffing the cpu with some sandpaper. The bad news is that I'll probably have to fork out for a 2x2gb kit if I ever want to see a stable (enough) 4.0ghz. I tried for a long time yesterday with 4 sticks in, and although OCCT can come close to passing, Prime 95 BSOD's pretty quickly









And thanks for the tip







I currently use methylated spirits with an ethanol rating of 95%, but it definitely does not remove everything after a good wiping (with OCZ as tim). Not sure of the exact differences between isopryopyl alcohol and methylated spirits, and I always assumed they were pretty similar. However, the stuff I'm using definitely leaves behind at least some residue/traces of tim (very faint, but it's still there) so I'll try to find some.

Ah well, time to go ram hunting!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
I currently use methylated spirits with an ethanol rating of 95%, but it definitely does not remove everything after a good wiping (with OCZ as tim). Not sure of the exact differences between isopryopyl alcohol and methylated spirits, and I always assumed they were pretty similar. However, the stuff I'm using definitely leaves behind at least some residue/traces of tim (very faint, but it's still there) so I'll try to find some.

Drin, that's weird. Isopropyl alcohol works pretty well for me when removing Arctic Silver TIM. Perhaps the removal of OCZ Freeze requires a different approach. Maybe a user with that TIM can post some pointers.

In any case, good luck finding some new ram


----------



## pez

Finally ran a Prime95:

* Phenom II 940 BE
* CACVC AC 0852 GPCW
* Revision RB-C2
* 201.4x17 (3.423.4GHz)
* 1.344
* Stock
* Northbridge clock 1812.5MHz
* 1812.5MHz
* Gigabyte MA-770-UD3 (Rev. 1.0)
* F5
* Xigmatek HDT-S1283
* Vista Ultimate SP2
* I believe that the CORE sensor is off and hold it accountable as +4 to the CPU temp or basically a -6C from the actual core temp shown. I actually have belief that the CPU temps are the reflection of the core temps.


----------



## FlanK3r

*Xeno, i have new max validation for your database







*
*Finnaly :-D*




























AIR CM master Hyper 212+close PCcase!
vcore 1.475 in BIOS
room temperatur: about 26Â°C
clock: 4220MHz
series: 955 BE 0911 EPMW

thx for update database


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
I believe that the CORE sensor is off and hold it accountable as +4 to the CPU temp or basically a -6C from the actual core temp shown. I actually have belief that the CPU temps are the reflection of the core temps.

Pez, looking good buddy. The enjoy seeing the Vcore below 1.4volts









What made you come up with the core sensor being off? If it's -6 then you should be around 50'ish or so full load which is not bad. I'm sure the Xigmatek 1283 helps out pretty well. What was the room ambient temperature during your testing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*Xeno, i have new max validation for your database







*











FlanK3r, wow man that is crazy...

Excellent job! Should I ask if it's stable?









Good luck


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Pez, looking good buddy. The enjoy seeing the Vcore below 1.4volts









What made you come up with the core sensor being off? If it's -6 then you should be around 50'ish or so full load which is not bad. I'm sure the Xigmatek 1283 helps out pretty well. What was the room ambient temperature during your testing?

FlanK3r, wow man that is crazy...

Excellent job! Should I ask if it's stable?









Good luck


Thx







, no, not is stable...its only for validation and this setings was problems with 1M superpi


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Pez, looking good buddy. The enjoy seeing the Vcore below 1.4volts









What made you come up with the core sensor being off? If it's -6 then you should be around 50'ish or so full load which is not bad. I'm sure the Xigmatek 1283 helps out pretty well. What was the room ambient temperature during your testing?

FlanK3r, wow man that is crazy...

Excellent job! Should I ask if it's stable?









Good luck


Most Phenom II ss's I see, the core and CPU delta is usually within 1-2C and at most 4C. The past couple of weeks, I've went through a cooler that's retention clip lost it's tightness, a top down cooler which is horrible as my case is oriented for a tower cooler, a stock Phenom II cooler, and now the Xiggy. The core temps do prove to be lower on the Xiggy, but the CPU temps that I get match up more with what peoples normal core temps are. That and the fact that my airflow is next to perfect for the cooler I have. I say all that because no matter which cooler was mounted, each has a 12C delta between the CPU and Core temp supposedly. I know the Xiggy is a great cooler, and I know that my AS5 still needs to settle, but I'm determined that the core temp is the CPU temp (TMPIN1 in HWMonitor).


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Most Phenom II ss's I see, the core and CPU delta is usually within 1-2C and at most 4C.

Pez, aren't the two different though? One is for the actual "core" in the processor and the other (cpu temp) is at the IHS level. At least that is how I understand it.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Pez, aren't the two different though? One is for the actual "core" in the processor and the other (cpu temp) is at the IHS level. At least that is how I understand it.


Yeah, I know...supposedly way different, but there's no way 4 different coolers with 3 different ways of cooling would yield the same delta b/c the CPU and core. That's why I'm thinking the actual core temp should actually be like +2-4C from the CPU temp.


----------



## Blitz6804

Why would that not be possible? Is it unreasonable to say that heat dissipates from the CPU to the IHS at a fixed rate regardless of the cooler? I think you should get ahold of a temperature diode or an infrared thermometer and try the side of the IHS for temperature. Based on that, we can infer where your "CPU" and "Core" temps are in theory.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Why would that not be possible? Is it unreasonable to say that heat dissipates from the CPU to the IHS at a fixed rate regardless of the cooler? I think you should get ahold of a temperature diode or an infrared thermometer and try the side of the IHS for temperature. Based on that, we can infer where your "CPU" and "Core" temps are in theory.

Because I've noticed between the 3 types of CPU's that certain ones clamp tighter which should in no doubt make the core temp decrease.


----------



## Blitz6804

I would not think so; a tighter clamp would make a difference in the IHS temp and Core temp equally. The heat can only transfer so fast from the Core to the IHS; this is why many people decapitated their K8s.


----------



## XenoMopH

Pez, flank3r. Both have been updated.


----------



## FlanK3r

thx


----------



## Drin

Been a long time coming, but I think it's finally time for another submission

CPU clock: 4000 MHz (250x16)
Vcore: 1.54v
NB Frequency: 2500MHz
NB voltage: 1.25

RAM: 2x1GB DDR2 @ 1000 5-5-5-15
RAM voltage: 2.2v
Mobo: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems with 2x San Ace 1011's shrouded
Ambient temp: 18 degrees

Think that's all the info that is needed, let me know if I forgot something. Also, note that this is with only two sticks right now - my last 3.9GHz stable (not in sig, posted in this thread) was with 4 sticks of ram. Turned out too hard to get stable so I gave up, I'm getting a new kit of ram in 1 or 2 days, and will test that for stability.

Temps were pretty good considering I pumped it full of 1.54v, never got over 46 degrees! Went to town on my setup, and I guess it is paying off.

Also, the 1M super PI is decent considering I was not tweaking for it, and just wanted to do it for fun.

Anyway things are looking good - it's doing another test with OCCT, this time on Mid. Looks stable so far, will try Max after that, then a MIX OCCT test, then prime 95 for at least 8 hours. If it's stable through of all of that I'll be a happy camper

Might even be able to squeeze some more MHz out of it! 4060 would be awesome (and probably impossible). Hope to report back with good news!


----------



## gerikoh

nicely done. + rep for you


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
nicely done. + rep for you









Thank you







Pretty happy, I've been trying to hit 4.0GHz (on and off) since January! Finally, some progress!

Good to luck to everyone else as well, now I best get back to it!


----------



## Drin

Linpack on med passed, looking pretty stable guys! I lowered my ram down to 832, because I want to try and get some tighter timings for super PI. Have not quite worked on that yet (maybe my ram will not support that) but at least it's proving more and more stable!

Going to go for max now, and then I might try to squeeze a MHz or two more out of it!


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drin*


Linpack on med passed, looking pretty stable guys! I lowered my ram down to 832, because I want to try and get some tighter timings for super PI. Have not quite worked on that yet (maybe my ram will not support that) but at least it's proving more and more stable!

Going to go for max now, and then I might try to squeeze a MHz or two more out of it!


Drin, looking great









What are your room ambients like? 46C full load doesn't seem all that bad especially for 1.54 volts.

+1 for the accomplishment

Good luck


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Drin, looking great









What are your room ambients like? 46C full load doesn't seem all that bad especially for 1.54 volts.

+1 for the accomplishment

Good luck

18-19 degrees good sir, using conventional air. Managed to solve my mounting/tim application issues (cheers for the advice btw!) and it seems to be going good!

Not sure if I will be able to run this 24/7. Temps might allow for it, but I'm not sure if my OC will be stable during summer temps


----------



## XenoMopH

Job well done Drin rep+1







, I have tried so many times to hit the 4GHz, but it was a no go for me, even though I had it cooled down with TEC's...

BTW Drin did u c the pics I took from my setup? Posted them a while back...


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Job well done Drin rep+1







, I have tried so many times to hit the 4GHz, but it was a no go for me, even though I had it cooled down with TEC's...

BTW Drin did u c the pics I took from my setup? Posted them a while back...

No I did not sorry :O I'll go look for them now! Cheers for the heads up!

*Edit:* Bleh, my internet dropped out







And I just went through the last few months (quick look) and I only saw the pics of your setup that I last saw - are there new ones? If so, give us a link!

And that is one very, very sweet setup btw







I believe I gave you some rep for it, it is that awesome.

Your temps are







I could never hope to acheive that - I've done almost everything I can do except to move to a colder climate, and my temps are as is


----------



## XenoMopH

BTW....Change ur sig







(it's 4GHz for you now







)

BTW, I'll update you in the list when I have asap

EDIT:
Yeah....temps are really nice! It was done with an ambient temp of 20-21C. Currently my ambient temps are 27C







, temps will be much higher.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
BTW....Change ur sig









BTW, I'll update you in the list when I have asap

In time good sir! Still tweaking away - tbh I got side tracked with super PI and my timings xD Didn't think I'd get a decent time without any tweaking for that alone.

Going to give linpack on max a run, and if that passes, try to squeeze some more MHz! If I cannot, I will try to prime my current OC to test for further stability.

Either that, or I'll kill my computer and mobo in the process


----------



## gsk3rd

drin you have to pm me your secrets. i am stuck at 3.904ghz. i can push it to 4.040ghz as you can see but not stable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
drin you have to pm me your secrets. i am stuck at 3.904ghz. i can push it to 4.040ghz as you can see but not stable.

Gsk3rd, your signature rig says you're running DDR2 1066 but your CPU-Z validation says you are running DDR2 800. Which type of memory are you running? If it's DDR2 800 then you may want to drop the divider, that should drop the memory frequency. It's currently about 138Mhz overclocked. Overclocked memory may cause instability. You may want to also consider your current overclock being the limit of your processor. Either way I think you've gotten quite far with your 940 already









Good luck


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gsk3rd, your signature rig says you're running DDR2 1066 but your CPU-Z validation says you are running DDR2 800. Which type of memory are you running? If it's DDR2 800 then you may want to drop the divider, that should drop the memory frequency. It's currently about 138Mhz overclocked. Overclocked memory may cause instability. You may want to also consider your current overclock being the limit of your processor. Either way I think you've gotten quite far with your 940 already









Good luck

Well it is actually 1066 but my OCs need it to be 800mhz.

Like Drin I am gunning for 4.0ghz. I know it possible with my chip but I know there are some things i am missing.

thxs for look Thlnk3r.









edit: I just looked at my cpu validation and realized I was running my memory at 1066 in that OC. hmmmmmmm More testing is need at 1066 then.


----------



## Drin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Well it is actually 1066 but my OCs need it to be 800mhz.

Like Drin I am gunning for 4.0ghz. I know it possible with my chip but I know there are some things i am missing.

thxs for look Thlnk3r.









edit: I just looked at my cpu validation and realized I was running my memory at 1066 in that OC. hmmmmmmm More testing is need at 1066 then.


Haha I would help you if I could, but I am in the same boat.

Sadly my clocks are not fully stable, so I do not think you should add them to the database. Although I can pass the Intel Burn Test on max, Prime 95 kills my OC pretty quickly.

I did pick up my new sticks at least, so that's a plus. Always going to be oc'ing with 4gb of ram now.

Anyway, I still believe that I may get it stable... it is so damn close. It only needs to be able to pass prime 95 for at least 3 hours, hopefully 12 (if I test it for that long) and I will deem it fully stable.

Oh well, back to it. Gl to everyone and especially gsk3d and xenomoph - 4.0GHz on this thing is a b**ch. At least one of us has to get it!


----------



## gerikoh

kindly update my clocks. thanks


----------



## FlanK3r

Xeno: my next new max validation







, i think, final on this board


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Xeno: my next new max validation







, i think, final on this board



FlanK3r, how much voltage is running through that puppy?

Good luck


----------



## gsk3rd

i heard it was 1.21 gigwatts. lol.


----------



## Nenkitsune

gah! I'm so envious of all you low voltage high clock users.
my chip is totally useless unless I can dunk it in some LN2 or something.
THEN it could see some high clocks.

damn high leakage chip.
any extreme clockers wanna trade lmao


----------



## JMT668

Could you add me please. Only got CPU-Z screeny as im at work.
i can post the rest later.


----------



## XenoMopH

Add you to which list?
You can add urself one time to the cpu-z validation-only list. After that, you can post ur new validation so I or Ben will change the you entry.

To be added to the stable OC list, we need some more info (as posted on the first page).

@Flank3r: Very nice OC!! Like thlnk3r said: how much voltage did u use for that?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


gah! I'm so envious of all you low voltage high clock users.
my chip is totally useless unless I can dunk it in some LN2 or something.
THEN it could see some high clocks.

damn high leakage chip.
any extreme clockers wanna trade lmao


Nenkitsune, well nothing is guaranteed. Some overclock well and some don't...that's the unfortunate thing when it comes to this hobby. What exactly did you get stuck on? Was the board limiting you? Memory? ect

Good luck


----------



## sopieman

There's some pretty massive results here.


----------



## MGlBlaze

I got very unlucky with mine, I think;

Phenom II 955
Unknown stepping
Revision RB-C2
3811Mhz clock speed; 16.5 multi, 231HTT ref
1.50 volts (1.54 including ACC)
1.3v NB
2541Mhz NB frequency
2310Mhz HTT link speed, unknown HTT volts
ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
Bios version 905
Air cooling; ThermalRight Ultra Extreme 120 Copper + two 120mm 110CFM fans.
Windows Vista 64bit

I'm certain it's the CPU itself that is limiting me; the same system configuration got my 9950 up to (what I think is) a very respectable 3.3Ghz rock solid... oh well. =/


----------



## sp4wners

Hey guys!

Change my stable OC results on the list please. Sending You new specs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599879
vCore is 1.550v
HT - 1.46v
VDDNB - + 150mv
DDR2 - 2.2v 
Windows - Vista Ultimate x86
Cooling - Everything on AIR
NB - 2040MHz
HT - 2040MHz


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Nenkitsune, well nothing is guaranteed. Some overclock well and some don't...that's the unfortunate thing when it comes to this hobby. What exactly did you get stuck on? Was the board limiting you? Memory? ect

Good luck


Nah, actually, in my case my chip requires massive volts to remain stable. It overclocks quite well (currently sitting at 3.7 at 1.536v, not 100% stable, but gaming stable)
but I'm sure if I could throw some LN2 on it, I could get some very impressive clocks out of it. I have gotten it up to 4ghz despite the high room temp I have, but it took a good 1.64v+ to get it to validate.
and when I froze my room down to 40F (load temps dropped to about 30c) I was able to get it to run 3dmark06 at 3.9ghz

Guess I need a good watercooling setup, some insulation, and a lot of dice lmao


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
FlanK3r, how much voltage is running through that puppy?

Good luck

about 1.475V


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
about 1.475V









FlanK3r, great job man. Wow! Is she Prime/Orthos stable?

Good luck


----------



## Drin

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been posting much, I was basically working on my OC for well over four days straight (excluding sleep, needing to go to uni etc). Also had to take the time out to tweak my new set of ram, and test it out.

Bad news is, I do not think it is possible to hit 4.0GHz stable given my current motherboard, memory, temps and/or bios. I've exhausted pretty much every single possible avenue, and the best I can do is ~1hr 15 mins prime95 stable. I can pass IBT, even on max, but that does not mean my system is stable







I at least learned a lot, and tweaked my system better for overall performance.

In fact, I used to think (and advocate) that OCCT/linpack/IBT was the best stress test there was, but I've found that prime95 is a better measure of stability (so I've found) once you start getting into the higher overclocks. This is because the IMC is usually the main culprit, and is very hard to get stable. Slappa sums it up perfectly here (taken from the 955 oc thread):

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Well I say 3 hours for a reason.

Once you've run it for around 2-3 hours it gets into 512K FFT iterations. These iterations stress the NB way more than earlier on during other iterations. Once it can pass this, you know it's stable.

You can also run a custom test in P95 as long as it includes 512K FFT

Chew* also agrees with this view point (or was the first to suggest it, iirc) and I've found both of them to be right in practice.

Another example, to pass IBT at 3.9 given the specs below, I only need 1.5 volts. However, it'll crash after 2 hours in prime 95 and I've found to have my IMC/OC at least 3 hours or more stable in prime 95, that I needed 1.52 vcore as well as an extra notch of NB-vid. I can get it stable with 1.5v, but with much looser timings, and as temps do not bother me much, I'd rather have it at 1.52.

In either case, once again this does not prove my system is completely stable. As thlnk3r, txtmstrjoe and many, many others have said a cpu is only ever completely stable when its turned off.

However, in all honesty if your system can survive a few hours of IBT/linpack/OCCT it is pretty stable, and definitely not flaky. You could probably use it for months without the oc'ing causing it to crash. It does seems MUCH harder to get a high OC stable in p95 however, so if you are uncomfortable with using a system that might not be completely stable definitely try to test 3 hrs minimum in prime 95.

Anyway this will be my 24/7 OC for now, unless I can tweak it a bit better. I've given up on 4.0GHz, and probably will not be trying to achieve it anytime soon. Sorry for all those people who repped me, I know it feels like a let down. Certainly, I feel like I failed myself considering I believed I was stable. I guess in the end however, that 3.9GHz is pretty good, especially considering I'm using a 'bad' board with 'only SB600' I feel like I've done an alright job in the end!

Anyway my new submission, if you could add it please Xeno!:

Core speed: 3904 MHz
Bus Speed: 244.1 MHz (244x16)
Core Voltage: 1.52v
HT Link: 1952.5 MHz
NB Frequency: 1952.1 MHz
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.27
Motherboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Bios: 1705
Memory: 2x2GB DDR2 Team Dark 1066 @ 813 4-4-4-12
Memory Voltage: 2.2v
Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalems with 2 San Ace 1011's shrouded

I'll also post bios shots of my final OC, in case it helps anyone (doubt it would, but you never know).

Good luck to everyone and their OC's!


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
FlanK3r, great job man. Wow! Is she Prime/Orthos stable?

Good luck

not, its not stable, stable is max 3.9GHz. This is max validation for AIR cooling (its hard with AIR get validation more than 4200MHz for most Phenoms II) and total unstable. Superpi crash with this clock and my PC restarted then.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Hi everyone

Sorry I have not been posting much, I was basically working on my OC for well over four days straight (excluding sleep, needing to go to uni etc). Also had to take the time out to tweak my new set of ram, and test it out.

Bad news is, I do not think it is possible to hit 4.0GHz stable given my current motherboard, memory, temps and/or bios. I've exhausted pretty much every single possible avenue, and the best I can do is ~1hr 15 mins prime95 stable. I can pass IBT, even on max, but that does not mean my system is stable







I at least learned a lot, and tweaked my system better for overall performance.

In fact, I used to think (and advocate) that OCCT/linpack/IBT was the best stress test there was, but I've found that prime95 is a better measure of stability (so I've found) once you start getting into the higher overclocks. This is because the IMC is usually the main culprit, and is very hard to get stable. Slappa sums it up perfectly here (taken from the 955 oc thread):

Chew* also agrees with this view point (or was the first to suggest it, iirc) and I've found both of them to be right in practice.

Another example, to pass IBT at 3.9 given the specs below, I only need 1.5 volts. However, it'll crash after 2 hours in prime 95 and I've found to have my IMC/OC at least 3 hours or more stable in prime 95, that I needed 1.52 vcore as well as an extra notch of NB-vid. I can get it stable with 1.5v, but with much looser timings, and as temps do not bother me much, I'd rather have it at 1.52.

In either case, once again this does not prove my system is completely stable. As thlnk3r, txtmstrjoe and many, many others have said a cpu is only ever completely stable when its turned off.

However, in all honesty if your system can survive a few hours of IBT/linpack/OCCT it is pretty stable, and definitely not flaky. You could probably use it for months without the oc'ing causing it to crash. It does seems MUCH harder to get a high OC stable in p95 however, so if you are uncomfortable with using a system that might not be completely stable definitely try to test 3 hrs minimum in prime 95.

Anyway this will be my 24/7 OC for now, unless I can tweak it a bit better. I've given up on 4.0GHz, and probably will not be trying to achieve it anytime soon. Sorry for all those people who repped me, I know it feels like a let down. Certainly, I feel like I failed myself considering I believed I was stable. I guess in the end however, that 3.9GHz is pretty good, especially considering I'm using a 'bad' board with 'only SB600' I feel like I've done an alright job in the end!

Anyway my new submission, if you could add it please Xeno!:

Core speed: 3904 MHz
Bus Speed: 244.1 MHz (244x16)
Core Voltage: 1.52v
HT Link: 1952.5 MHz
NB Frequency: 1952.1 MHz
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.27
Motherboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Bios: 1705
Memory: 2x2GB DDR2 Team Dark 1066 @ 800MHz 4-4-4-12
Memory Voltage: 2.2v
Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalems with 2 San Ace 1011's shrouded

I'll also post bios shots of my final OC, in case it helps anyone (doubt it would, but you never know).

Good luck to everyone and their OC's!

well i am sorry to say that I am glad that you can not get 4.0 ghz stable either. I have tried just abot everything under the sun. Though I am not giving in just as simple, I will probably be going water next week sometime. I may actually try your similar settings if you dont mind.


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
kindly update my clocks. thanks









Very nice gerikoh, glad to see you are still pushing it! +rep for the effort, and nice OC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Xeno: my next new max validation







, i think, final on this board

That is very impressive indeed FlanK3r







Very hard to get into an OS at those speeds, and very, very few have achieved it on air! +rep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
Hey guys!

Change my stable OC results on the list please. Sending You new specs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599879
vCore is 1.550v
HT - 1.46v
VDDNB - + 150mv
DDR2 - 2.2v
Windows - Vista Ultimate x86
Cooling - Everything on AIR
NB - 2040MHz
HT - 2040MHz

That's a nice cpu-z validation, but may I ask what you tested for stability? 1.55v with that high a CPU-NB voltage (I'm reading it as 1.5) is a heck, and I mean a heck of a lot of voltage for a 940







. Even the most extreme air cooling setups using cold air fed directly onto the HSF/Mobo will see temps a bit high, and I just do not see it happening on a Zalman 9700. I used one way back in the day when I was on a dual core, and while it works ok for that it struggles with quad cores. In fact, the 940 stock cooler is great for a stock cooler and compares with the Zalman.

Of course if you could prove me wrong I would be very happy to see such a feat







And I would +rep you for the effort. Unfortunately I just do not see it surviving any serious stress testing. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Drin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
well i am sorry to say that I am glad that you can not get 4.0 ghz stable either. I have tried just abot everything under the sun. Though I am not giving in just as simple, I will probably be going water next week sometime. I may actually try your similar settings if you dont mind.

Do not mind at all







Go for it, and if you do hit 4.0GHz fully stable I will be very glad







I'll be the first to +rep!

If it helps, I can post screenshots of my bios. But as you would know, when you start to hit 4.0GHz on a 940 you have to tweak everything to your particular setup. Stilll, I'm glad to try and help out if I can.

And while I'm not going to try it anymore for now, I spent ages trying to hit 4.0GHz







Did almost everything possible as well. I just do not think its possible given all my current variables, and unless something changes I just do not think it is worth the time for me to try and hit it on my system anymore.

TBH I have only ever seen two instances: One from Chew* (P95 stable, not sure on OS ver) and XxBenignxX who posted here on this thread (IBT, x64 vista stable). So it can be done, do not give up!


----------



## gerikoh

thanks. i'm getting a 2 week vacation from school and now i'll have more time to do my oc. i'll try to push for more. i'm aiming for 3.8ghz now.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drin* 
Core speed: 3904 MHz
Bus Speed: 244.1 MHz (244x16)
Core Voltage: 1.52v
HT Link: 1952.5 MHz
NB Frequency: 1952.1 MHz
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.27
Motherboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe
Bios: 1705
Memory: 2x2GB DDR2 Team Dark 1066 @ 813 4-4-4-12
Memory Voltage: 2.2v
Cooling: Prolimatech Megahalems with 2 San Ace 1011's shrouded

Drin, 3.9Ghz stable is an excellent overclock









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
not, its not stable, stable is max 3.9GHz. This is max validation for AIR cooling (its hard with AIR get validation more than 4200MHz for most Phenoms II) and total unstable. Superpi crash with this clock and my PC restarted then.

FlanK3r, another great overclock on air! Man these Ph II's are pretty amazing.

Great job guys


----------



## nisean

Hello Xeno,
Here are my modest numbers. I found the "Attach Files" option and used it to upload the screen capture at 1600x1000.

- Phenom II X4 940BE
- ??? (Stepping=2). I've already mounted the chip and Sunbeam CCF!
- Rev RB-C2
- 3604 = 267 * 13.5
- Voltage: CPU = 1.45
- Voltage: CPU-NB = 1.425
- NB Clock = 267 * 9 = 2403
- Voltage: NB = 1.3
- HTT Link Speed = 267 * 7 = 1869
- Mobo = GA-MA790X-UD4P
- Mobo BIOS Ver = F4
- Cooling: Air
- OS = Win XP SP2

About the temps during Prime95 and the NZXT Beta case... I have not installed all the fans yet. Doing some experiments to find out the best airflow. So, when I started Prime95 for the final stability check, the system temps kept on creeping up and up and at about 63C core, suddenly the system got reset. I checked the DRAM heatsinks for those skyblue GSKILL sticks and they were hot enough to burn my fingers in seconds. The NB heatsink was just equally hot.

After letting them cool down for 5 minutes I opened one side of the case and put a Home Depot box fan at lowest setting right next to the open side at an angle. That did the trick. At the apartment temp of 78F (25.5C) without A/C (just swamp cooler) the box fan kept the temp all thru' 24 hours of Prime95 below 60C.

It is unlikely that I would ever use the PC that hard to do anything but man, the Prime95 can really heat up CPUs. I OCed the much easier Intel Q9550 to 4GHz in the middle of winter and did face the same Prime95 heat issue then. But I managed 4GHz in 48 hours. With the unlocked PhII 940 I spent over 5 days trying to get close to 4GHz and maintaining 1:2 FSB to DRAM ratio (with 1066 DDRII) but no luck whatsoever.

In the most intense real life use, I once did these at the same time on the Q9550 system on Linux:
(A) Three Transcodes using 3 ffmpeg GNOME shells, each transcode had clip duration of at least 15 minutes;
(B) 1 video capture from 60-minute VCR tape to PC using PVR150 with H/W MPEG encoder;
(C) Cinelerra render to YUVMPEG4 stream for video clip of duration of 35 minutes.

All these read/writes were going through Linux S/W RAID-0 on two SATA-3GB/s 7200RPM drives on Intel P45 Southbridge chip of Gigabyte UD3R motherboard. Even then the max CPU usage was about 70-80% counting all the cores. Max temps using sensors-detect was about 57C. Guess what? The Linux S/W RAID had a hard time keeping up with all these writes but never made any error.

Anyway, I am watching the temps on the Ph-II 940 system for last couple of hours at idle but with the case closed. The temps are about 45C on cores. With the case open but no box fan, the temp goes down to 38C. Definitely the case needs some mods.
Regards.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nisean* 
About the temps during Prime95 and the NZXT Beta case... I have not installed all the fans yet. Doing some experiments to find out the best airflow.

Nisean, for a case that hardly has any airflow those are still good temps. Have you gotten any ideas on how you want the airflow set up?

Great job on the overclock


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sp4wners* 
Hey guys!

Change my stable OC results on the list please. Sending You new specs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599879
vCore is 1.550v
HT - 1.46v
VDDNB - + 150mv
DDR2 - 2.2v
Windows - Vista Ultimate x86
Cooling - Everything on AIR
NB - 2040MHz
HT - 2040MHz


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGlBlaze* 
I got very unlucky with mine, I think;

Phenom II 955
Unknown stepping
Revision RB-C2
3811Mhz clock speed; 16.5 multi, 231HTT ref
1.50 volts (1.54 including ACC)
1.3v NB
2541Mhz NB frequency
2310Mhz HTT link speed, unknown HTT volts
ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
Bios version 905
Air cooling; ThermalRight Ultra Extreme 120 Copper + two 120mm 110CFM fans.
Windows Vista 64bit

I'm certain it's the CPU itself that is limiting me; the same system configuration got my 9950 up to (what I think is) a very respectable 3.3Ghz rock solid... oh well. =/

Can you guys please post some ss of you stability tests?

@Drin: seems to be I'm not the only 1 who can not get this thing up to 4GHz







I hope you gsk3rd can get this baby up to 4GHz stable.

@nisean: although prime95 is running, it's only running for 5min. can you post a ss of a longer run? I did add you, cuz 3.6GHz @ that voltage would be ok


----------



## nisean

Hello Xeno,
The Prime95 was running for 24 hours and 5 minutes... from night of 9 July to the night of 10 July. The screen shot shows it. Just 5 minutes would be unacceptable for stability.








Regards.

To thlnk3r regarding the mods for NZXT Beta:
Here are my observations:-
1. There are two heat producers: (A) the CPU heat sink throwing heat towards back of chassis along with the SB and NB; and (B) the Sapphire 4870 card.

2. The single 4870 would throw off a considerable amount of heat when stressed. Since it is generating the heat from bottom, that heat must be taken out before it reaches the top of the 4870 PCB where is would heat up the SB,NB and the cpu. I am thinking of attaching a piece of plastic at the side panel. When closed, that plastic would somewhat create a closed air space from the 4870 level down to the chassis bottom. Things to consider: the heat pipes of 4870 touching plastic, the plastic rubbing along the exposed components on solder side of 4870 and creating static when one is trying to open or close the side panel.

3. I already have a slot-mounted blower under the 4870 and it is drawing away some heat from below. The NB heatsink on mobo prevents me from mounting it above the 4870. But this is not enough. A strong fan sucking out heat from the enclosed airspace below the 4870 needs to be mounted on the side panel. The supply air for this lower airspace shall be the front 120mm fan of NZXT. In other words, the air pushed by the 120mm front bottom fan gets sucked out through the hard drives and then through the fans in the enclosed airspace. Holes in fan-grills of side panel may not match where I want to put the new fan -- so a 3/8" drill and some cheap black spray paint would have to do!

4. A similar air flow pattern must be implemented on the upper half of the airspace. There is no problem in sucking that air out... just add a powerful 120mm fan at back and also the Corsair PS has a huge fan at the bottom, helping to exhaust the outflow from cpu heatsink and SB. The problem is providing supply air in the upper half. There are two possiblilities: use lower two 5.25" bays to mount a powerful fan pushing air from the front grill or mount a 80-90mm high velocity fan on the side panel directly above the DRAMs and direct the air first at DRAMs using plastic channels.

5. The airflow in either airspace must be balanced; I mean the supply air needs to be more or less equal to the exhaust for each separate airspace. If not, they will be stealing/pushing more and more air from/to neighboring airspace. Excess holes and openings in the airspace that disrupt the designed air flow path must be eliminated.

6. This is the problem of working with mid-towers. If you want to increase airflow, you must sacrifice the quietness. You could increase the volume of the case and reduce PS cable clutter or go to water-cooled system to evade the noise.

So, I guess it is easy to dream rather than actually doing it. Hope I can pull it off with some effort.
Regards.


----------



## MGlBlaze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Can you guys please post some ss of you stability tests?

@Drin: seems to be I'm not the only 1 who can not get this thing up to 4GHz







I hope you gsk3rd can get this baby up to 4GHz stable.

@nisean: although prime95 is running, it's only running for 5min. can you post a ss of a longer run? I did add you, cuz 3.6GHz @ that voltage would be ok









Will a default run of OCCT be alright, or am I going to have to run P95 for a few hours?


----------



## jimibgood

New CPU for jimibgood. Stepping 0914/CPU/NB voltage 1.5... Vcore 1.6 cpuid not correct. Auto Hypert.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nisean* 
Hello Xeno,
The Prime95 was running for 24 hours and 5 minutes... from night of 9 July to the night of 10 July. The screen shot shows it. Just 5 minutes would be unacceptable for stability.








Regards.









sorry, i must have misread it.

@MGlBlaze; you could do both to test it's stability


----------



## thlnk3r

Nisean, I think one of the main problems with the NZXT Beta is the front of the case where the airflow is suppose to come in. On my coolermaster cm690 I had a similar set up where the drives were side ways (just like yours). I didn't matter what 120mm fan I mounted I still had front airflow issues. As soon as I switched to the Antec 900 my problems went away. I'm assuming because the drives were mounted parallel with the case...same thing with the drive cage. The drive cage on your NZXT looks like it's really prohibiting air that is coming in...

Good luck buddy


----------



## robbo2

Interesting I was able to get mine to boot into windows today at 3.8  with a vcore of 1.475. I have been trying for ages but with higher voltage. I also raised my NB from 1800 to 2400. It crashed OCCT after 5 mins but it's encouraging.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I also raised my NB from 1800 to 2400. It crashed OCCT after 5 mins but it's encouraging.

Robbo2, did you try bumping up the NB voltage a little bit to see if that adds any stability?

Good luck


----------



## robbo2

I have no idea what my NB voltage is at default. I'm running my NB link @ 1.4 but I suspect it's a bit high


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I have no idea what my NB voltage is at default. I'm running my NB link @ 1.4 but I suspect it's a bit high

I believe NB voltage is around 1.175v stock. I usually turn mine up to 1.5 for my 2800 clock on the nb but I also have a fan on it. If the link you are referring to is at 1.4 I believe that is in the danger zone. I usually run mine no higher than 1.3. Go into bios and set everything to auto. Then boot into windows and open up AOD. That will tell you your stock voltages.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Hello everyone









Sorry i haven't been on as much...Met a new Woman fell in Love and have been flying high ever since









Any how here's a Pic of my new combination i am working on:










The thing that is holding me back is the Ram my mushkins just wont do this....Cpu is stable but the ram will not go even a little bit faster lol...So it negates the purpose of the High CPU Frequency ...for now lol.

I had ordered a new set of OCZ LV sticks but 1 was dead on arrival so I need to RMA them.

I can say it was a bear to hit 300, but the performance it does bring on my Board is outstanding.

I will update once the new sticks come back.


----------



## nisean

Hi thlnk3r,
Thanks for letting me know that. Some cases are better designed (after lots of airflow study) and some are just experimental like NZXT Beta. I have almost completed the mods to my case and when ready, I shall post some pics and longterm Prime95 temps in closed chassis.
I shouldn't have started the airflow discussion in this thread. Didn't realize that it is OC thread. So, watch out for the next post with pics in AMD CPU forum in couple of days.
Regards.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


I have no idea what my NB voltage is at default. I'm running my NB link @ 1.4 but I suspect it's a bit high


Robbo2, just to clarify when you mention "NB Voltage" are you referring to the voltage for your chipset or the "NB Frequency" voltage (on the cpu)?

XxBeNigNxX, great job on the 3.9Ghz OC. Wow that NB Frequency is pretty high









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nisean*


I shouldn't have started the airflow discussion in this thread. Didn't realize that it is OC thread. So, watch out for the next post with pics in AMD CPU forum in couple of days..


Nisean, no worries buddy. If you start a new thread about the topic make sure to link us in here just in case we miss it.

Good luck guys


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
I believe NB voltage is around 1.175v stock. I usually turn mine up to 1.5 for my 2800 clock on the nb but I also have a fan on it. If the link you are referring to is at 1.4 I believe that is in the danger zone. I usually run mine no higher than 1.3. Go into bios and set everything to auto. Then boot into windows and open up AOD. That will tell you your stock voltages.

Overdrive doesn't work with a 780a chipset







It's the northbridge to cpu link voltage that I have at 1.4


----------



## XenoMopH

I had some weird things going on today. Was playing Anno 1404 and the game crashed big time, getting BSOD's all over the place. Put it back to default values and was surfing a bit, boom! another BSOD.
Then I couldn't even boot the pc







I cleared the CMOS and kept the settings to default. That was 10min ago, haven't had a BSOD ever since.

That was kinda weird! Temps were not an issue (I'm on water), so I have no idea what it could have been. Maybe the RAM?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
Temps were not an issue (I'm on water), so I have no idea what it could have been. Maybe the RAM?









XenoMopH, possibly yes. I'd bust out Memtest86+ and run a few passes. I prefer tests 5 and 8. Were games the only thing causing the bsod's or was it pretty much random? Check the Event Viewer(Start->Run "eventvwr.msc" [Enter]) as well and to see if any error messages were logged.
If the memory checks out fine then I'd also run a diagnostic on the drives. Since you have Seagate drives then you'll have to download the Seagate Seatools. Burn them to a bootable CD and make sure to run the full surface scan.

Let us know

Good luck


----------



## mr. biggums

well it took me forever, but i finally got around to it and found my cpu-nb vid its 1.2V


----------



## donk165

Hey guys, Ive just managed to stabilise my 940 @ 3.7ghz on 1.4625v =] Subject to change though as im aiming for 3.8ghz now.









Here is some proof:
[img=http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5561/5hoursstable37.jpg]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604653


----------



## Grubbworm

Here is what mine is running at right now.This OC has proved to be a quite fast and very stable one.

* Phenom II type: 940
* CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851EPMW
* Revision: RB-C2
* CPU clock speed: 3710.3MHz, 14 x 265
* CPU voltage: 1.475v
* CPU-NB voltage:
* Northbridge clock: 2385.21 and voltage: 1.30v
* HTT link speed: 2385.9MHz
* motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
* motherboard BIOS revision: F2
* type of cooling: Air
* OS: Win7, Vista Ult., XP Pro.
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot
Also NB mult. 9x


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grubbworm*


Here is what mine is running at right now.This OC has proved to be a quite fast and very stable one.

* Phenom II type: 940
* CPU stepping: CACVC AC 0851EPMW
* Revision: RB-C2
* CPU clock speed: 3710.3MHz, 14 x 265 
* CPU voltage: 1.475v
* CPU-NB voltage: 
* Northbridge clock: 2385.21 and voltage: 1.30v
* HTT link speed: 2385.9MHz
* motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
* motherboard BIOS revision: F2
* type of cooling: Air
* OS: Win7, Vista Ult., XP Pro.
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot
Also NB mult. 9x



















Provide SS of stablization. OCCT or prime95.


----------



## Grubbworm

As soon as I have a chance to run it again. How long should I run either of them?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grubbworm* 
As soon as I have a chance to run it again. How long should I run either of them?

Grubbworm, OCCT for an hour (default test) should suffice unless otherwise. For Prime95/Orthos I usually run those for about 24 hours but that is just me. Some users may run them only for 7-8 hours.

Hope that helps


----------



## BDillon

Here you go, 3.76 stable with 50C load temps, Mugen 2 heatsink.

It was actually 1.52v, i don't know why but none of my cpu/mobo upgrades every want to show me correct voltages!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=605255

Let me know if you need any more information, between the screenshot and validator that should have everything for you


----------



## XenoMopH

Would you please post the following?
* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot

Makes us insert the settings much easier.


----------



## Blitz6804

As a teaser, I am working on my overclock again. It seems with a lower multi and a higher HTT, I can get a higher overall clock. I have added about 100 MHz to my current, but I am not happy enough with it yet to post.


----------



## FlanK3r

Xeno: can u get stability with LinX? It says, this 10 rounds is as 1h in OCCT....










x4 955 BE _0911EPMW_ 3895MHz 1.47V, NB clock 2665MHz, CPU-NB +0.2V, NB +0.1V
2x2GB DDR2 Kingston Hyper X [email protected] 5-5-5-15
AIR cooling Cooler Master Hyper 212
case: Apevia X-Cruiser with 2 small fans








OS: win XP SP3 32-bit
MA790x-UD4

I mean, i get higher, about 3930 i think.In x64 i have to time 3770

and downer new my superpi rekord


----------



## thlnk3r

FlanK3r, great job on getting 3895Mhz stable


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Here is my latest overclock. i loosened my timings on the Hyperx1066mhz ram to 5-5-5-18-23-2T and that has provided much more stability. I think I found what i was missing so many times before. I just took the manufactures timings and went with that before, which were 5-5-5-15-2T.

-Phenom II 955 
-Revision RB-C2
-CPU 206x17=3506Mhz
-1.3920v CPU
-1.210v CPU-NB, 
-NB 206x11=2268mhz
-HT Link 2062mhz
-Motherboard: M3N72-D 750a, BIOS 701
-Zalman 9500s 
-Vista 64bit

Any idea where to go from here because I tried bumping the clock to 210 and I got the blue screen. Thanks

BTW: its only been 30min running prime, i just wanted to post this cause i got excited


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Any idea where to go from here because I tried bumping the clock to 210 and I got the blue screen. Thanks

BTW: its only been 30min running prime, i just wanted to post this cause i got excited

Brkbeatjunkie, try dropping your memory divider so that you can rule out memory frequency being the limitation. Have you attempted to apply more Vcore or CPU<->NB voltage?

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Brkbeatjunkie, try dropping your memory divider so that you can rule out memory frequency being the limitation. Have you attempted to apply more Vcore or CPU<->NB voltage?

Good luck

MY config i posted above got a blue screen after 1 hour of prime.

ok ill drop them down to 800Mhz. what is your recommendations for vcore voltage if im trying to get to 3.7ghz on CPU and have my ram around 1066mhz and the least amount of bottleneck in between?

ill try raising the CPU-NB to 1.25v and the CPU voltage to 1.42v but even when i had the vcore to 1.46, it still drooped to 1.39v underload

EDIT: here is screenshot of new config im trying now


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


ok ill drop them down to 800Mhz. what is your recommendations for vcore voltage if im trying to get to 3.7ghz on CPU and have my ram around 1066mhz and the least amount of bottleneck in between?

ill try raising the CPU-NB to 1.25v and the CPU voltage to 1.42v but even when i had the vcore to 1.46, it still drooped to 1.39v underload


Brkbeatjunkie, try giving the Vcore a 0.025 increase. I always prefer to go with small increments. Have you tried dropping your memory divider yet to see if that helps?

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brkbeatjunkie, try giving the Vcore a 0.025 increase. I always prefer to go with small increments. Have you tried dropping your memory divider yet to see if that helps?

Good luck











yes i dropped to 800mhz and went for 17x210 with 1.4375v. my board gives me the option of .125v increase or decrease. 
here are my current settings:

memory 2.23v
HT: 1.2v
Nb Chip: 1.31v
CPU-NB: 1.250v
CPU-NB multi: 11x
CPU vcore: 1.4375v 
CPU freq: 210
CPU multi 17x

running prime right now - Any suggestions? I know this the max OC thread - but im trying for overall system performance to run games mostly.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


y
running prime right now - Any suggestions? I know this the max OC thread - but im trying for overall system performance to run games mostly.


Brkbeatjunkie, I don't see any problem with asking for assistance in this club. I'm sure anyone here would be willing to assist. Keep us updated on the Prime95 stability test.

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Brkbeatjunkie, I don't see any problem with asking for assistance in this club. I'm sure anyone here would be willing to assist. Keep us updated on the Prime95 stability test.

Good luck

thanks ive been at this for two days. nothing is stable yet and im making small incrments, recording them, testing, failing, dropping it down and testing a different setting, failing, but at least im keeping track of them


----------



## shadow_419

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


..... but at least im keeping track of them


The most important part of overclocking in my opinion. A notepad is invaluable.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


The most important part of overclocking in my opinion. A notepad is invaluable.











Here is my latest... seems to being ok with prime 95, but i stopped it to get an hour of OCCT in.

CPU NB 10x206
nb voltage at 1.2
HT link 2060Mhz
ram at 5-5-5-18-24-2T and 3:8, so 1080mhz


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Ahh my first stable OC!! yeah im excited. i know its not much but now that i know its stable, i can use this OC as a stepping board.

also, it got P11965 for just the CPU test of 3DMarkVantage


----------



## shadow_419

Congrats! Keep plugging away until your cpu cries for mercy. lol


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Ahh my first stable OC!! yeah im excited. i know its not much but now that i know its stable, i can use this OC as a stepping board.

also, it got P11965 for just the CPU test of 3DMarkVantage


Brkbeatjunkie, congrats on a great accomplishment







+1

Keep it up!


----------



## FlanK3r

a bit better x64 stability...


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Woot another stable OC this morning!

memory 2.23v (5-5-5-18-24-2T) at 1100Mhz
HT: 1.2v
Nb Chip: 1.21v
CPU-NB: 1.20v
CPU-NB multi: 10x
CPU vcore: 1.485v (although it drops to 1.46v in OCCT with no load, and 1.42v underload)
CPU freq: 206
CPU multi 17.5x
zalman 9500s
vista 64

How does everything look?
~Andrew


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shadow_419*


Congrats! Keep plugging away until your cpu cries for mercy. lol


lol, I have been plugging away for almost 8 months now and I am still not satisfied.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Woot another stable OC this morning!

How does everything look?


Brkbeatjunkie, looks good buddy









From what I've been told the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC (23). Doubtful that adds any performance but every little bit counts. Do you have plans to raise your reference clock speed for some more overclocking? If you decide to make sure to adjust the memory divider accordingly so that the memory frequency does not become an issue.

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brkbeatjunkie, looks good buddy









From what I've been told the sums of tRP and tRAS should equal tRC (23). Doubtful that adds any performance but every little bit counts. Do you have plans to raise your reference clock speed for some more overclocking? If you decide to make sure to adjust the memory divider accordingly so that the memory frequency does not become an issue.

Good luck



I raised the fsb to 210 one time during my testings and it blue screened then as well. today ive been working on raising the NB clock. it seems to add a fair amount of performance increase


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
I raised the fsb to 210 one time during my testings and it blue screened then as well.

Brkbeatjunkie, drop the memory divider down one setting (DDR2 677) and re-test to see if it BSOD's. With your current overclock I believe your memory was 20Mhz overclocked which might explain the BSOD's/instability.

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brkbeatjunkie, drop the memory divider down one setting (DDR2 677) and re-test to see if it BSOD's. With your current overclock I believe your memory was 20Mhz overclocked which might explain the BSOD's/instability.

Good luck


well my friend, it was at 1066, i dropped down to 800mhz, but then have been slowly increasing the ref clock. now im at 250x14.5 for the CPU. 1.46v on CPU, 9x on the CPU-NB with 1.25v there and the NB chip at 1.31v. i would post screenshot but im using my mac while the greenmachine is stress testing right now. everything looks good and I think i should get a fair amount of performance gain out of this config.

EDIT: OCCT finished, no errors. I noticed there are no OC's on the list for 955's at the beginning of this thread. I would be honored if you could put mine up there - ive posted three stable OC's in this thread the last couple of days. can you all look at my screenshot and let me know if you have suggestions on where to go from here. thanks a bunch!!
~Andrew


----------



## thlnk3r

Brkbeatjunkie, great job dude









Your OC is going up very steadily with each update!

OT: What kind of Mac do you have?


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Brkbeatjunkie, great job dude









Your OC is going up very steadily with each update!

OT: What kind of Mac do you have?



Look in my profile for pics and specs, its my true love: G5 Tower with dual 1.8ghz powerpc CPU's (2 physical). i use it for everything else except games.


----------



## ckybam3

Ok so i have not attempted my Overclock yet as my as5 is currently curing. I wrote down the numbers off my cpu and i think my stepping is caczc ac 0903fpcw. Everything on the front page is cacvc so am i safe to assume i got a newer cpu?


----------



## kh90123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


Ok so i have not attempted my Overclock yet as my as5 is currently curing. I wrote down the numbers off my cpu and i think my stepping is caczc ac 0903fpcw. Everything on the front page is cacvc so am i safe to assume i got a newer cpu?


I though it'd do the curing good if you have like a hot and cold cycle for it?(stress and non-stress)that's what I heard


----------



## kh90123

this is my current OC.max temp is actually kinda high tho.NB running @ 2500Mhz.ram timing 7-7-7-16-30.kudos to brkbeatjunkie,i learnt quite a lot from your oc settings


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
I though it'd do the curing good if you have like a hot and cold cycle for it?(stress and non-stress)that's what I heard









this is what i do as well. +rep


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
I though it'd do the curing good if you have like a hot and cold cycle for it?(stress and non-stress)that's what I heard









Kh90123, according to "Arctic Silver" the curing time or "break in time" is about 200 hours. Though I think the break in process as you said above is done best if hot and cold cycles are performed. I'm not sure if Arctic Silver means 200 hours of just straight having the computer on or if they are referring to a totally different process









Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kh90123* 
this is my current OC.max temp is actually kinda high tho.NB running @ 2500Mhz.ram timing 7-7-7-16-30.kudos to brkbeatjunkie,i learnt quite a lot from your oc settings










And the same to you. I have learned much comparing thoughts and opinions


----------



## ckybam3

I have been stressing and not stressing it with occt plus im gaming on it plenty too which im sure helps some.

is my stepping a newer cpu tho?


----------



## XenoMopH

No, not a newer, a later 1. As the production of this chip stopped at the Q1 this year (correct me if I'm wrong here).


----------



## ckybam3

XenoMopH said:


> No, not a newer, a later 1. As the production of this chip stopped at the Q1 this year (correct me if I'm wrong here).[/QUOTE
> 
> Later as in older? or Later as in more recent then some of the steppings on the OP?


----------



## XenoMopH

Now...then it probable be an earlier one, lol.








Anyway, it's one of the latest produces I think.


----------



## mr. biggums

resubmission with new bios
* Phenom II type 720
* CPU stepping CACZC AC 0906EPMW
* Revision RB-C2
* 3.7ghz multi: 18.5 bus: 200
* CPU voltage 1.475
* CPU-NB voltage 1.35
* Northbridge clock: 2.6 voltage: 1.3
* HTT: 2.6
* motherboard used ga-ma790x-ud4
* motherboard BIOS revision f3
* type of cooling air true ultra kaze 2k push pull
* windows 7 7100 64

cpu-z validator http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620955


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

sweet! i got 3+ hours in prime 95 on blend mode!! this would be my first true stable overclock!!

* Phenom II 955
* Revision RB-C2
* 220x16 = 3520mhz
* CPU voltage 1.42 (1.39v full load)
* CPU-NB voltage 1.2
* Northbridge clock: 2200mhz
* HTT: 2200mhz, 1.2v
* NB Chip: 1.1v
* motherboard: M3N72-D 750a Chipset, BIOS Revision 0701
* Zalman 9500s
* Kingston Hyperx 2x2gb 1066Mhz, (1:2, 840Mhz), 5.5.5.15.20.2T 2.23v
* Vista 64-bit

My temps got to a max of 54 Celsius, but stayed mostly around 52.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=618562


----------



## dixson01974

Hey brkbeatjunkie ur crazy . To run stable at 3.5 g ur core voltage is way to high . I'm running @ 3.6 g , 1.385 Volts with 955be .


----------



## XenoMopH

Not all chips or setups are the same (even though you may have the same parts).
Some chips need more voltage to run stable, as you might have a better chip, who knows....


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixson01974*


Hey brkbeatjunkie ur crazy . To run stable at 3.5 g ur core voltage is way to high . I'm running @ 3.6 g , 1.385 Volts with 955be .










its not that crazy compared to some of the people round here throwing 1.55v++ to achieve 3.8ghz LOL...

My vcore is at 1.42v on no load but droops to 1.39v @ 100% load.... so the crazy man's voltage is actually quite close to yours.


----------



## pun3D

Hey guys been a while. I just got a Megatron and my OC bug has hit now. I must say its a great cooler. Allowed me to get back to 3.7 ghz with no problem due to heat.

Now my question is 250x15 better then 200x18.5? I know the 250 has a slight more of an OC but is it ideal to run it like that? Im hoping to push the oc more but my Vcore is at 1.525 so I dont think I have much room left.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


resubmission with new bios 
* Phenom II type 720
* CPU stepping CACZC AC 0906EPMW
* Revision RB-C2
* 3.7ghz multi: 18.5 bus: 200
* CPU voltage 1.475
* CPU-NB voltage 1.35
* Northbridge clock: 2.6 voltage: 1.3
* HTT: 2.6
* motherboard used ga-ma790x-ud4
* motherboard BIOS revision f3
* type of cooling air true ultra kaze 2k push pull
* windows 7 7100 64

cpu-z validator http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620955


ok i got it stable 24 hour prime95 blend it appears work made me tired enough to let it run so long lol, but anyways the newest bios made me have to give a nice bit more voltage too the cpu but now i was able to actually overclock the nb and ht originally as soon as i hit 2.2 wouldn't boot anymore no matter what i did so i figured I'll take the extra voltage to let me run 2.6 on both







also i included a 3 hour large ftt run that i ran before the 24 hour because i found the large to catch core errors almost immediately so its there for reference.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Now my question is 250x15 better then 200x18.5? I know the 250 has a slight more of an OC but is it ideal to run it like that? Im hoping to push the oc more but my Vcore is at 1.525 so I dont think I have much room left.


Pun3D, good question. To be honest I've never known a higher HTT to provide more performance. Perhaps some members here have some benchmarks to show/compare the differences? To me it all comes down the processor speed. Just remember, the higher you raise the reference clock speed (HTT) the more stress it puts on your chipset (motherboard or NB). Processors that do not have a unlocked multiplier will require you to raise the HTT in order to overclock.

Good luck


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Hey guys been a while. I just got a Megatron and my OC bug has hit now. I must say its a great cooler. Allowed me to get back to 3.7 ghz with no problem due to heat.

Now my question is 250x15 better then 200x18.5? I know the 250 has a slight more of an OC but is it ideal to run it like that? Im hoping to push the oc more but my Vcore is at 1.525 so I dont think I have much room left.



if you use the multi, you are overclocking just the CPU. if you OC the reference clock, your overclocking the whole system (Memory, NB, CPU, HT). I have found that you don't need as much CPU voltage when overclocking the reference clock. However, I have found much better overall performance gains while overclocking the reference clock compared to just the CPU multi.

~Andrew


----------



## gerikoh

here's my new results after getting myself a new tim.
CPU CLOCK
3800

METHOD
19x200

CPU Volts
1.52

CPU-NB Volts
stock

NB CLOCK
1800Mhz

NB Voltage
???

HT-Link
1800Mhz

HT Volts
stock


























this are my real cpu temps:









3.9 next.









just wait till i get my cooling setup complete. 4ghz air, here i come


----------



## FlanK3r

nice OC in x64 system. U have only x64 system or second system too in x86? Your clock is simillar as my, i can u say, in x86 will be stable about 100MHz higher.


----------



## gerikoh

thanks









well i do have an x86 xp. but i just stick with vista x64 coz of the additional ram benefit, dx10, the features, looks etc etc. i can try but i haven't got the time and i'm too lazy to reformat.









i do have windows boot issues when i reach above about 4.1ghz though. i'm not sure if my voltage is too low. but as soon as i get that backplate and a dual fan for my v8, i'll try 1.6v with this sucker


----------



## ckybam3

When using occt is linkpack the best test or can i just run "occt:cpu"? What is linpack anyways?


----------



## FlanK3r

U can try too *LinX*-its burn stability test for servers XEON....Xeons must be better than normal reatil destop PC, its hard test...Quick stability is with 12 000 and hard stabiluty is with 14 000 or more. In LInX is good, it not hour, but between 15-20minut long.

For exmaple my qucik test with 1.375V and 3690MHz ,-)


----------



## ckybam3

No i meant more like should i be running linkpack as i have always just ran the regular CPU test in occt.


----------



## gerikoh

linpack will use 90% ram, and has an up and down usage of cores in order to check vdrop and temp changes.

the normal one will only use about 50% of ram but will always be consistent with the usage of cores to 90+%.

either one will be a good stresstest actually.


----------



## ckybam3

ok well then i will run both intermittently. I was getting an error on core one the other day after switching to my haf932. after trying many things i found that the reset switch and header was messing the board up and making it shut down randomly. I thought it was the ram but the ram passed memtest. So i ended up removing the reset switch and am going to try overclocking tonight as i think the as5 has cured by now. Thx for the help


----------



## gsk3rd

i am also waiting a reseat to oc.


----------



## McTw1st

were has my oc went?


----------



## ckybam3

so my initial overclocks got me to 3.4 on stock voltages. My temps are at like 40C under load at that setting so i have plenty of headroom. What is like the highest voltage i should really go to? I am waiting to up the voltage until i know what is too high.


----------



## McTw1st

il post em again. Phenom II 720BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600759 unstable clock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598751 stable clock

unstable clock volt 1.64
stable clock volt 1.60


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


so my initial overclocks got me to 3.4 on stock voltages. My temps are at like 40C under load at that setting so i have plenty of headroom. What is like the highest voltage i should really go to? I am waiting to up the voltage until i know what is too high.


1.55 is the highest i would go without proper cooling. even at 1.55 my cpu gets up to about 52c which for some reason is the highest my cpu will go.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


What is like the highest voltage i should really go to? I am waiting to up the voltage until i know what is too high.


Ckybam3, I believe AMD advertises the maximum voltage for these processors at 1.425volts. That doesn't go to say you can't push it farther than that though. Just be mindful of your temperatures and try not to exceed what *gsk3rd *suggested(1.55volts).

Good luck


----------



## ckybam3

OK cool then i got lots of room to work. I only pushed it to 1.365, which wasnt enough cuz i still got a BSOD.


----------



## AIpha

Hmm...figure I'll ask OCN's opinion on this.

If my cpu is overclocked to 3.2 and my RAM is at like..9xx..I can play CoD4 just fine..
HOWEVER, when it's at 3.5(CPU) and my RAM is at 832mhz, Video card is untouched clock wise...All temps are great..(CPU doesn't pass 45, and GPU doesn't touch 60c..)

after a little bit of playing all is good, all of a sudden my grahics will go all skitzy.(It will just freeze) My sound gets SUPER distorted...(I'm using USB by the way.) and I have to alt+f4 to get out of CoD4.. And then at my desktop my object dock icons get all distorted/fuzzy and I have to log off/restart to fix it?

Any guesses? I'm guessing my Nb is either getting to hot(doesn't explain why a restart would fix it though...) I get no BSoD's and my overclock is Linpack 1 hr stable...


----------



## ckybam3

Ok so i upped the voltage to 1.4 and was able to pass occt for 1 hour no errors.

My temps are attached. It looks like i got lots of room to move. Would this be a safe assumption?


----------



## gerikoh

1.5v is usually the recommended max on air. but with your true i think you can go upto 1.575v. but of course, try to keep it low if possible.


----------



## thlnk3r

AIpha, is the freezing and sound distortion issues present whenever you're running everything at stock? Would you happen to know what your temperatures are during CoD4?

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AIpha, is the freezing and sound distortion issues present whenever you're running everything at stock? Would you happen to know what your temperatures are during CoD4?

Good luck


Nope, only when I'm at 3.5. Well that's another thing I was checking..I Turned my fan speed(graphics card) from 40-60 and it hasn't happened...Played WaW for about an hr/CoD4 for about 30 minutes didn't get no weirdness...

After I was out of CoD4 for a bit when it happened, I wanted to check my gfx temp. It was like 57 or so. Now with the fan speed at 60, it reached 58c. So I'm SURE it was hotter than 57c during the gameplay. Which is what I was hoping was causing it...only other thing I can think of is a Nb/Sb issue?

Although during my stress test I kept getting a gfx driver has functioning and has had to restart...:/ Any ideas? I'm sure the problem is linked to my overclock...but I'd like to fix it without underclocking.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


1.5v is usually the recommended max on air. but with your true i think you can go upto 1.575v. but of course, try to keep it low if possible.


Thx for the response. One other question what temp should i be worried about? it ran at like 48 with stock heatsink. Whats the highest temp i should go to? Am i right when i say my temps are low enough that i can keep going? i have been running at 3.5 with 1.4 for a few hours of gaming and that one hour occt test.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Nope, only when I'm at 3.5. Well that's another thing I was checking..I Turned my fan speed(graphics card) from 40-60 and it hasn't happened...Played WaW for about an hr/CoD4 for about 30 minutes didn't get no weirdness...

After I was out of CoD4 for a bit when it happened, I wanted to check my gfx temp. It was like 57 or so. Now with the fan speed at 60, it reached 58c. So I'm SURE it was hotter than 57c during the gameplay. Which is what I was hoping was causing it...only other thing I can think of is a Nb/Sb issue?


AIpha, well it kind of sounds like your GPU was overheating. Run the fan speed at 40% again and re-test real quick to see if you experience the same issues. If you have proper airflow in your case then you should be good to go in terms of keeping your nb/sb cool. Also a lot of times the nb/sb will heat up if the video card is close and/or sitting right on top of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


Thx for the response. One other question what temp should i be worried about? it ran at like 48 with stock heatsink. Whats the highest temp i should go to? Am i right when i say my temps are low enough that i can keep going? i have been running at 3.5 with 1.4 for a few hours of gaming and that one hour occt test.


Ckybam3, is that 48C full load? If so that is completely fine. Most individuals including myself try and keep full load temperatures below 55C. If you decide to go with a aftermarket cooler down the road you should see full load temperatures drop slightly.

Good luck


----------



## gerikoh

^what thlnk3r said. but our 940be can take a max temp of upto 62c.


----------



## ckybam3

I should clarify on my last post. I have a true with a yate loon running on my 940 now. Its max load temp is like 42 so i got alot of headroom on that. I was really just comparing temps between stock clocks and heatsinks to overclocks witha aftermarket heatsink. If 62 is max i prob wont run it about 50-55 24.7. I am going to go for 3.6+ tonight.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


^what thlnk3r said. but our 940be can take a max temp of upto 62c.


There a few out there like myself that the max temp is around 52c.

(and yes my temps are correct.)


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
There a few out there like myself that the max temp is around 52c.

(and yes my temps are correct.)

http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...il.aspx?id=509
are you sure your cpu would shut down when you reach 52c?

my core temp can take 67c without restarting but when my temp1 reaches 62c, it will shutdown. and i'm very certain that temp1 is my real core temp.


----------



## mr. biggums

here is a little fun just a cpu-z validation, its the highest i can boot and in no way stable at all, i tried for 2 hours different combination's of trying too achieve 4 but my chip just decided too laugh at me lol...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633507


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


my core temp can take 67c without restarting but when my temp1 reaches 62c, it will shutdown. and i'm very certain that temp1 is my real core temp.


Gerikoh, I think it ranges from cpu to cpu. My old Opteron 170 always locked up when it hit 64C. There were very few that I saw reach 70C during testing and survived (did not crash). On average it seems like 60C appears to be the maximum threshold.

Good luck


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


il post em again. Phenom II 720BE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600759 unstable clock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=598751 stable clock

unstable clock volt 1.64
stable clock volt 1.60


I saw ur validation, but not a single stable OC...
To be added to the list, we need some info and proof, like posted on the first page


----------



## gerikoh

can you update mine? thanks
http://www.overclock.net/6800230-post2358.html


----------



## McTw1st

ok so how is this for stability?
i dont know why 3Dmarks06 says its 3.2ghz probobly because i oced in windows?

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...57E93A84A8A8BC

image is a link cause it would stretch the forum 2 much
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../Stability.jpg


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McTw1st*


ok so how is this for stability?
i dont know why 3Dmarks06 says its 3.2ghz probobly because i oced in windows?

http://service.futuremark.com/home.a...57E93A84A8A8BC

image is a link cause it would stretch the forum 2 much
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../Stability.jpg


McTw1st, great job on the overclock. In regards to your 3DMark question, I've had a few OC's also not show up in the application properly. I tend to just ignore that glitch









Good luck


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
can you update mine? thanks
http://www.overclock.net/6800230-post2358.html

Will do









@ McTw1st:
Please post next info, makes it all alt easier for us







.
* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot

It's a very nice OC! Especially at that voltage: 1.46V, but running OCCT or Prime95 to stress the cpu will indicate if the cpu is yet indeed stable.


----------



## McTw1st

so a round of 3Dmarks isnt stable enough for ya ok il leave occt running later on,

Phenom II 550BE
Stepping (unknown) couldnt make it out on the IHS
Revision: RB-2C
Max speed 4.2 on a suicide run, 4.0 stable
CPU voltage suiciderun 1.56 and 1.46 on 4ghz stable
CPU-NB voltage 1.3
NB stock / stock voltage
HTT stock / stock voltage
Asus Crosshair III Formula
Crosshair III Formula BIOS 0702
Scythe Mugen 2 cooler with push-pull config
Windows Vista 32bit ( dont have 64bit ) gonna install windows 7 64bit n see if i can go higher

OCCT will come later


----------



## XenoMopH

We need to draw a line somewhere right? That's why an OCCT or Prime 95 is needed to make sure it's stable enough








Looking at ur 550, it seems to OC quite nicly


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XenoMopH*


We need to draw a line somewhere right? That's why an OCCT or Prime 95 is needed to make sure it's stable enough








Looking at ur 550, it seems to OC quite nicly










true, alltho most ocers accept a stable clock to take 3 rounds of 3Dmarks06







but il accept the rules and post the OCCT/Prime95 result when i wake up, goin to hit the sack for a few hours ^^


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
true, alltho *most* ocers accept a stable clock to take 3 rounds of 3Dmarks06







but il accept the rules and post the OCCT/Prime95 result when i wake up, goin to hit the sack for a few hours ^^

Really? I've never used it and haven't heard of anyone else using it to test for stability, except for preliminary tests, then they will always run OCCT/Prime95 for the real test.


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
Really? I've never used it and haven't heard of anyone else using it to test for stability, except for preliminary tests, then they will always run OCCT/Prime95 for the real test.

well yeah for day to day stability but basicly on a overclocking session a few run's of 3DMarks is classified as a stable overclock







but then again i know you guys are doing day to day stability. like i said il post the stable result when i get goin again


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
well yeah for day to day stability but basicly on a overclocking session a few run's of 3DMarks is classified as a stable overclock







but then again i know you guys are doing day to day stability. like i said il post the stable result when i get goin again

I get you. I'll run it once when upping my clocks, and then when it crashes, I'll up the voltage and keep going. When I get where I wanna be, I'll run OCCt or whatever just to make sure it's really stable

good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


AIpha, well it kind of sounds like your GPU was overheating. Run the fan speed at 40% again and re-test real quick to see if you experience the same issues. If you have proper airflow in your case then you should be good to go in terms of keeping your nb/sb cool. Also a lot of times the nb/sb will heat up if the video card is close and/or sitting right on top of it.


Thanks for the reply.

Well yes, I ran at 40% and it gimped out after about 20 minutes of running...It just seems so weird..While it's on auto it still doesn't really pass up 60c...Which isn't REALLY hot for a GTX260 216 is it?

Judging by the graphic errors/sound errors I'm not so sure though...It all happens at once.(My screen freezes, and at the screen, my sound goes horribly distorted.) It ONLY happens when I'm at 3.5 or higher...so I'm sure it's somehow related to that...but I'd like to get it fixed. I think it's weird that the error doesn't happen/takes longer to happen when the fan speed is turned up to 60%.(Maybe it has something to do with circulating air?) Maybe it's just the heat...I'm not sure. :/

More details on the problem:
The graphics/sound in the game get horrible distorted.(The game freezes completely.) and the sound is like a screech form of whatever was playing at the time. 
My object dock icons all go fuzzy/purple and don't display properly. sometimes it's all the way to the right of my screen...So THAT makes me think it's a graphic error...I'll look into BIOS updates..maybe that has something to do with it? Next time it happens I'll take a screenshot.


----------



## Slappa

OCCT Auto is not accurate when it comes to stability testing Phenom II's.

It does not stress the NB at all....which is one of the most important factors of these chips.

Prime 95 for 3 hours does the job however.


----------



## thlnk3r

AIpha, sorry for the late response. So the sound distortion and freezes are present at stock settings? 60C is actually pretty low for a 260 to be running at full load. In order to determine if the 260 is at fault do you have another video card you could possibly test with?

Good luck


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AIpha, sorry for the late response. So the sound distortion and freezes are present at stock settings? 60C is actually pretty low for a 260 to be running at full load. In order to determine if the 260 is at fault do you have another video card you could possibly test with?

Good luck

Actually they're only present when I'm at 3.5 or higher.It works just fine while I'm at 3.2. Which 3.2 is really enough lol...If I bench or something I'll bump it up to 3.8. Maybe it will last a bit longer now, who knows. ~_~


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Actually they're only present when I'm at 3.5 or higher.It works just fine while I'm at 3.2. Which 3.2 is really enough lol...If I bench or something I'll bump it up to 3.8. Maybe it will last a bit longer now, who knows. ~_~


AIpha, thank you for clarifying. Have you ran stability tests at 3.5Ghz?


----------



## vinzend

golden batch for 550be? buying it tomorrow or 2 days from now..


----------



## FlanK3r

*XenoMopH:*

Update me in max clock







(again)

voltage 1.485V, clock 4263MHz, air CM Hyper 212


----------



## thlnk3r

FlanK3r, holy molly that is a high OC! Do I dare ask if it's Prime/OCCT stable?

Good luck


----------



## FlanK3r

no, its impossiblůe this stable with AIR cooling and in close PC case. Im happy for this validation







. Stable i have max 205*19 = 3895MHz (LinX) and NB 2665MHz or second combination 3857MHz and 2842MHz at NB for x86 and 3792MHz with 2665MHz NB in x64 OS.
I use LinX 14 000 and 15 rounds.


----------



## XenoMopH

A very nice OC I'd say, very impressive +rep


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


no, its impossiblůe this stable with AIR cooling and in close PC case. Im happy for this validation







.


FlanK3r, I'm very impressed as well. I think that is the highest I've seen on AIR so far









Good job!


----------



## FlanK3r

Chew* from xtremesystems valitated your chip at 4400Mhz with AIR, total crazy







...And Slappa has 4300MHz validation with AIR...


----------



## thlnk3r

That is just simply amazing in my opinion. The fact that it's on air is quite impressive. Maybe one day we'll start to see 4Ghz stock


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
AIpha, thank you for clarifying. Have you ran stability tests at 3.5Ghz?

Yes I have. Said it was stable...I probably need to do some more though. Sorry it took so long to reply. It did the same thing to me while I was at 3.8. Which was declared stable by 3 1 hr OCCT high priority tests all with <53c temps.


----------



## DesertRat

Hey, add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670455

Unlocked X3 720(x4 20) @ 3.625GHz @ 1.5-1.52v 
CACZC AC 0909FPMW
Rev. RB-C2
3.625GHz 250x14.5
1.5~1.52v
NB @ 2000MHz
HT link @ 1000MHz
Biostar TA790GX3 A2+
A78DA113(newest will not unlock)
Scythe Mugen 2 + Ultra Kaze 3000RPM air cooler
Windows Vista X64 Home Premium
Temp sensors are buggered and causing OCCT to stop even tho it's cool enough. Was 1hr 40Min Linpack stable. Can't get a screen cap currently. I might p95 it later however.

I don't remember the NB and HT voltages @TM tho


----------



## sp4wners

Can someone update mine? Water cooling.


----------



## McTw1st

Suicide run on my 550 on air 4319.8MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670593


----------



## FlanK3r

McT.:very nice, whau, with 1.45V 4300 MHz...Try it with 1.485V, maybe 4350-4400 ,-)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
Suicide run on my 550 on air 4319.8MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670593

McTw1st, wow that is crazy high for air and with only 1.45 vcore...good job









Have you tried any testing at all to see if it's stable? Maybe a slightly higher voltage?

Good luck


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McTw1st* 
Suicide run on my 550 on air 4319.8MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670593

Try to run on that voltages with 4 cores unlocked. Stable run ^^


----------



## McTw1st

hehe its no were near stable







booted in to windows loaded cpu-z validated and boom bsod, so probobly helping if i juice up the cpu/nb volt a bit but then again my goal is reached for air, next oc session will either be higher air or on DICE









with that said this is just a race for me to reach the highest possoble cpu-z validation


----------



## el gappo

- Clock Speed - 4008.17
- Bus xMulti - 334 X 12
- RAM Speed - 1366mhz
- Vcore - 1.4
- HT Link - 2004.8
- Motherboard - gigabyte ga-ma790xt-ud4p am3
- Chipset - 790xt
- CPU Cooling - coolermaster v8 
- CPU - phenom II 700e X3 (OMG NOT A 720 :O)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674126


----------



## thlnk3r

El gappo, for your Vcore are you sitting at 1.4volts or 1.45volts? Sorry just wanted to clarify. Also do you have pictures of the IHS? Did you record anything else other then the stepping?

Good luck


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


El gappo, for your Vcore are you sitting at 1.4volts or 1.45volts? Sorry just wanted to clarify. Also do you have pictures of the IHS? Did you record anything else other then the stepping?

Good luck


thanks for pointing that out m8, i had it set to 1.4 in the bios and its jumped up







didnt even notice (im always getting silly readings need to find my multimeter) . i dont have a picture because i dont have a camera atm and the v8 is a dog to remove lol 
cpuz shows stepping as 2 and revision as rb-c2 i dont know if that is of any use to you atall.







its 2.4ghz stock with a max multi of x12 and the VID is 1.175 
btw i cant really call it stable because superfetch kept bugging out and i think i was memory in prime95 blend. but xp seems to be quite happy with it so ill try that again at a later date. im still trying to get my head around this new mobo and ram only had them a few days and this is my first play with them

attached a thumbnail of some info on the chip at 3.6ghz. planning some gaming and cant afford a bsod


----------



## hitman1985

Well i just installed my 940 BE so therefore i did a quick setup:

*CPU:* Phenom II 940 BE
*CPU Stepping:* CACVC AC 0852APCW
*Manufacturing Date:* (i ll update soon)
*Revision:* RB-C2
*Max Clock:* (so far) 3792.4 MHZ, 205 * 18.50
*CPU Voltage:* 1.488
*CPU-NB Voltage:* (i ll update soon)
*Northbridge Clock:* (check CPU-Z)
*NB Voltage:* (i ll update soon)
*HT link speed:*1845 Mhz and _voltage_ (i ll update soon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA790GX-UD4H
*BIOS revision:* (i ll update soon)
*Cooling Setup:* xspc delta - mcr320 - mcp655
*OS:* Win 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Tatakai All

I don't know all the details but this is what I got.....http://i31.tinypic.com/2upr7z7.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## sp4wners

Here's litle update from me. Just testing my CPU in Orthos.


----------



## McTw1st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


Here's litle update from me. Just testing my CPU in Orthos.











nice oc u got there








can u go higher?


----------



## gerikoh

damn 4ghz oc with an nforce board and a 920? nicely done


----------



## sp4wners

Yes. My record os 4200MHz but it's unstable :/ I think i can run with 4.2GHz but I have to set my ram correctly. My ram is a pain in the ass


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


Yes. My record os 4200MHz but it's unstable :/ I think i can run with 4.2GHz but I have to set my ram correctly. My ram is a pain in the ass


Sp4wners, great job buddy









Is that CPU-Z screen shot correct with the 1.350 vcore? Curious about your Orthos testing...does running each instance stress two cores at the same time? I personally like running Orthos as well. Been doing it for a while.

Good luck


----------



## hitman1985

1.35v and 4 ghz, i dont believe that is anywhere near stable. must be an error reading.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


1.35v and 4 ghz, i dont believe that is anywhere near stable. must be an error reading.


Hitman1985, sometimes CPU-Z will display the incorrect Vcore reading but not always. I would like to see a validation link


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


Yes. My record os 4200MHz but it's unstable :/ I think i can run with 4.2GHz but I have to set my ram correctly. My ram is a pain in the ass



omg







....can u run Cinebenhc R10 at 4100 or 4200 MHz? What si max validation your chip (= u can run only CPU-Z and validate it)?
golden chip x4 920 !!!


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
omg







....can u run Cinebenhc R10 at 4100 or 4200 MHz? What si max validation your chip (= u can run only CPU-Z and validate it)?
golden chip x4 920 !!!

For now I can only run it with winamp at 4.2GHz







But as I said I have to try different options with my ram, I get a BSOD 0x00000124 when I OCd my CPU to 4.2GHz :/ And it's one of the first chips ever made. I bought it one week after premiere


----------



## thlnk3r

sp4wners, perhaps you missed our other posts. Do you have a validation link confirming the 1.350 volts?

Good luck


----------



## hitman1985

Meh im still goin to see how i get my 940be over 4ghz 24/7 running stable


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
sp4wners, perhaps you missed our other posts. Do you have a validation link confirming the 1.350 volts?

Good luck

1.350 is a cpu-z bug lol I didn't run it on 1.350







It runs on 1.5750v now.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


1.350 is a cpu-z bug lol I didn't run it on 1.350







It runs on 1.5750v now.


sp4wners, thank you for clarifying. I was really wondering about that


----------



## sp4wners

No problem. I wish I could run it at 1.350v


----------



## stanley3

default:









oc at 3.3ghz:


----------



## McTw1st

anyone mind updating my cpu info?
its a CACYC 0919EPMU


----------



## Gen

OK guys, me need some help getting to 3.6GHz with less voltage than what is on the list on the first page.

My stable 3.6 on the first page was done with a room temp of 60*F which allowed me to get to 3.6 with 1.5V when I had my Zalman 9700. I just got my Dark Knight installed last night and the chip now seems to be more responsive but I can not get 3.6GHz stable with anything less than 1.5V.

I keep getting a garbled screen immediatly followed by a BSOD which, if I remember correctly was due to memory. I know the first thing that will be said is to remove two sticks so that only two banks is filled but I can assure you guys that is not the problem here, I get the exact same results with either 1, 2 or all 4 banks filled.

The settings I used last was:
HT Reference: 200
CPU Multiplier: 18x
CPU Voltage: 1.475
HT-Link Mulitplier: 10x
NB Multiplier: 10x
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.375

Memory Voltage: 2.1V
Memory Timings: 5-5-5-15
Memory CLock: 1066Mhz
Ganged Mode: Unganged

Max temps when loaded at 1.475V at 3.6GHz was ~53*C, it was ~51*C when I was loaded at 3.5GHz with 1.4375V so temps isn't being affected enough for them to become a worry...

Is there anything else I can do to try and acheive 3.6GHz?


----------



## Gen

By the way, should I change the VDDA?


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


OK guys, me need some help getting to 3.6GHz with less voltage than what is on the list on the first page.

My stable 3.6 on the first page was done with a room temp of 60*F which allowed me to get to 3.6 with 1.5V when I had my Zalman 9700. I just got my Dark Knight installed last night and the chip now seems to be more responsive but I can not get 3.6GHz stable with anything less than 1.5V.

I keep getting a garbled screen immediatly followed by a BSOD which, if I remember correctly was due to memory. I know the first thing that will be said is to remove two sticks so that only two banks is filled but I can assure you guys that is not the problem here, I get the exact same results with either 1, 2 or all 4 banks filled.

The settings I used last was:
HT Reference: 200
CPU Multiplier: 18x
CPU Voltage: 1.475
HT-Link Mulitplier: 10x
NB Multiplier: 10x
CPU-NB Voltage: 1.375

Memory Voltage: 2.1V
Memory Timings: 5-5-5-15
Memory CLock: 1066Mhz
Ganged Mode: Unganged

Max temps when loaded at 1.475V at 3.6GHz was ~53*C, it was ~51*C when I was loaded at 3.5GHz with 1.4375V so temps isn't being affected enough for them to become a worry...

Is there anything else I can do to try and acheive 3.6GHz?


ehhh you should like start your own thread. bout a couple of things, that voltage is very high on that speed. i can go 3.4 stable on stock voltages. while 3.5 with only +0.025v and 3.6 with +0.075. you may also want to leave your ht-link to stock at 9x, then raise the northbridge multi to 10, then try the fsb route.

also, you may want to try 2.2v at 1066 with timings of 5-5-5 or 4-4-4. if you're still not stable with it, try 1.8-2v at 800 with 5-5-5. you may also want to increase your northbridge voltage by a bit.

also, have you tried it with acc on? it usually gives about 100-400mhz max oc increase by just enabling it.

goodluck


----------



## Gen

I decided to throw up the white flag, there is no getting to 3.6GHz for me without sticking the voltage to it.

I just tried tweaking everything again and this time with 2 and 4 memory banks filled. The only difference was with only 2 banks filled, I was able to get 3.5GHz with only 1.4V but still took 1.4875V to get 3.6GHz.

Quess I'll just run with more memory and lower temps... My try again for 3.6GHz later down the road, it is just plain bugging the crap out of me why it wants so much volt to get 200 extra MHz, I can hit 3.4GHz at stock volt (1.35V)...

Thanks for the tips gerikoh, unfortunatly none of them worked


----------



## nirianto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I decided to throw up the white flag, there is no getting to 3.6GHz for me without sticking the voltage to it.

I just tried tweaking everything again and this time with 2 and 4 memory banks filled. The only difference was with only 2 banks filled, I was able to get 3.5GHz with only 1.4V but still took 1.4875V to get 3.6GHz.

Quess I'll just run with more memory and lower temps... My try again for 3.6GHz later down the road, it is just plain bugging the crap out of me why it wants so much volt to get 200 extra MHz, I can hit 3.4GHz at stock volt (1.35V)...

Thanks for the tips gerikoh, unfortunatly none of them worked










I'm having similar issues on my 2nd rig (lapped 940be + m3a79-T bios 1001). I can run stable 3.5g with 1.4v but it seems I cant get stable at 3.6g with less than 1.5v.


----------



## thr33niL

Here's the results of my first session OCing my 940.



















I got into Windows @ 4.002 (14.5x276) and 4.005 (15x267) but had fairly immediate BSOD's upon running P95.

Still working out the kinks. I'll see what I can come up with later.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Max temps when loaded at 1.475V at 3.6GHz was ~53*C, it was ~51*C when I was loaded at 3.5GHz with 1.4375V so temps isn't being affected enough for them to become a worry...

Is there anything else I can do to try and acheive 3.6GHz?


Gen, you also have to understand that not two processors are the same. It's quite possible you have reached the limit of the particular processor. Did you write down all the information labeled on the IHS? Would you mind posting up cpu-z screen shots of your current overclock? Please include each tab if you can. Have you tried updating your bios to see if that makes a difference?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


By the way, should I change the VDDA?


This question was also mentioned in this thread and it looks like a user may have answered it: http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...a-voltage.html (#5).

Good luck


----------



## hitman1985

well one thing about this whole oc'ing stuff i do not understand : 
cpu-z rejects my validation, but im running stable in any benchmark / stability test... no clue what the matter is with them


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gen, you also have to understand that not two processors are the same. It's quite possible you have reached the limit of the particular processor. Did you write down all the information labeled on the IHS? Would you mind posting up cpu-z screen shots of your current overclock? Please include each tab if you can. Have you tried updating your bios to see if that makes a difference?


Yes, I know no two processors is the same, buts whats funny is, I think I could easily hit 3.7 once I cross that 1.5V. All in all, I'm very satisfied with this chip, it was a night and day difference compared to my 9850 which would not go past 2.7GHz for nothing (could undervolt it though, to 1.2375V







)

Th information of mu CPU is on the first page of the thread









I'll get the CPU-Z shot of my current 3.5GHz overclock. The most I have been able to get out of this thing was 3535MHz (202x17.5).

I have updated BIOS several times since I have had this board, if there is a new one out, I may give it a try...

Well, let me get those CPU-Z shots for ya









Edit: Also, I was able to boot to windows and get a validation (though it didnt pass







) at 3.8GHz, I could possible even get 3.9... I tried for 4GHz suicide run, took almost 1.6V and still could get to Windows







was fun trying though, that was the most voltage I have ever stuck to a processor


----------



## Gen

Idle temps a bit on the high side... but room temp is too, ~79*F.

Here it is...

Edit: Also, I see more people get a voltage drop when under load, mine goes up...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hitman1985*


well one thing about this whole oc'ing stuff i do not understand : 
cpu-z rejects my validation, but im running stable in any benchmark / stability test... no clue what the matter is with them










Hitman1985, are you running the newest version of CPU-Z?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Idle temps a bit on the high side... but room temp is too, ~79*F.

Edit: Also, I see more people get a voltage drop when under load, mine goes up...


Gen, thank you for posting up the screen shots. Everything looks good. One thing that is questionable is your NB Frequency. With anything over 2400Mhz you may have to apply some NB Freq voltage. How much have you applied? Did you try dropping the NB multiplier to see if the speed reduction helps with the processor overclock?

In regards to your voltage drop question, did you check "VDDA" to see if it's at AUTO?

Good luck


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I have updated BIOS several times since I have had this board, if there is a new one out, I may give it a try...


I'm using the 1102 bios and they seem to be very solid. Having a little trouble getting any sort of stable past my first runs of 3.944 but have got into windows and functional past 4 gigs on all 3 times I've tried.

I'm getting some wacky temperatures with my watercooling setup though. I am going to re-seat here in a bit before I do anymore overclocking. My 9950 ran idle at 24-25C and 32-34C load a @ 3.2GHz. Out of the box stock the 940 ran 29C and 36-37C Load. And the 9950 was a 140W. May have fudged up the TIC on this last install.


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Hitman1985, are you running the newest version of CPU-Z?

yes im running 1.52.2


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 
yes im running 1.52.2

Hitman1985, is this your 7750 Kuma that we are talking about? Does the processor show up correctly in cpu-z?


----------



## hitman1985

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Hitman1985, is this your 7750 Kuma that we are talking about? Does the processor show up correctly in cpu-z?

not its my 940BE....
that i validated on 3.9 before and now it wont take my validation on 3.79


----------



## Gen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gen, thank you for posting up the screen shots. Everything looks good. One thing that is questionable is your NB Frequency. With anything over 2400Mhz you may have to apply some NB Freq voltage. How much have you applied? Did you try dropping the NB multiplier to see if the speed reduction helps with the processor overclock?

In regards to your voltage drop question, did you check "VDDA" to see if it's at AUTO?

Good luck









My NB volts is stock with this overclock and is stable as a rock... I dont seem to have any trouble pushing the NB. When I tried for 3.6GHz, I had the NB and HT at 1800MHz. It just seems this chip was volt to go any higher and if there is something limiting me, I have not found what yet.

VDDA is auto, I tried playing with it a little while ago, but didn't help any...

Quess I'll try the latest bios later tonight, going to reseat my heatsink also just to have the little extra garentee that it is seated good and have right amount of TIM.


----------



## Gen

Woohoo, got my temps lower







Reseated heatsink and now doing push/pull I got my idle down to about 32C, P95 load to 46C









I'll try once more for 3.6GHz, with much cooler temps, I may get lucky...

Edit: Temps were at 3.4GHz 1.375V, before the reseat, it was about 37/52C idle/load.

Edit: Well, I just tried clocking each core seperately and the 3rd and 4th core is where all the trouble is at. I could get 3.8GHz from the first two cores stable (or close to it) at 1.4V. ACC don't help any either


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


My NB volts is stock with this overclock and is stable as a rock... I dont seem to have any trouble pushing the NB. When I tried for 3.6GHz, I had the NB and HT at 1800MHz. It just seems this chip was volt to go any higher and if there is something limiting me, I have not found what yet.

VDDA is auto, I tried playing with it a little while ago, but didn't help any...


Gen, try giving your NB Frequency some more voltage and see if that helps. With anything over 2400Mhz I recommend bumping it up +.200. 2600Mhz is up there and probably close to it's limit. The most I have ever seen was 2800Mhz (HondaGuy).

In regards to VDDA, try setting it to 2.5 or 2.6 to see if that handles the droop in voltage during load.

Good luck


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gen, try giving your NB Frequency some more voltage and see if that helps. With anything over 2400Mhz I recommend bumping it up +.200. 2600Mhz is up there and probably close to it's limit. The most I have ever seen was 2800Mhz (HondaGuy).

In regards to VDDA, try setting it to 2.5 or 2.6 to see if that handles the droop in voltage during load.

Good luck










Have already tried all of that, even tried 1800MHz for the NB at stock and a little extra voltage, it looks like them two cores are duds









I disabled the 3rd and 4th core and almost booted to Windows at 4GHz. I did get 3.8GHz stable or very close to stable (little over an hour P95) with just the first two cores enabled at 1.45V...


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Have already tried all of that, even tried 1800MHz for the NB at stock and a little extra voltage, it looks like them two cores are duds


Gen, well not necessarily. That just means those two cores aren't capable of clocking very high. If they were duds then they would have been disabled from the beginning and you would have a dual-core processor









Well sorry to hear you weren't able to OC the 940 to your expectations. What you have now is still pretty good though.

Good luck buddy


----------



## HondaGuy

I see NO other 550's on the list...

Phenom II 550 X4
CPU stepping *0921APAW*
Revision RB-C2 
max CPU clock speed, 4.160--- 208 x 20
CPU voltage 1.52
CPU-NB voltage +200
Northbridge clock 2704
HTT link speed and voltage 2080 
motherboard Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
motherboard BIOS revision F7
type of cooling H20
OS Vista 32
CPUZ.... 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=652117

OCCT on its way


----------



## Gen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gen, well not necessarily. That just means those two cores aren't capable of clocking very high. If they were duds then they would have been disabled from the beginning and you would have a dual-core processor










Well, you got me there









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Well sorry to hear you weren't able to OC the 940 to your expectations. What you have now is still pretty good though.

Good luck buddy


No need to be sorry, I can get it to 3535Mhz, only 65 from 3.6GHz. Now, I was never planning on being able to get teh NB as high as I did and that alone well makes up that 65MHz









I have been extremly happy with this chip, beat my 2.7GHz 9850 hands down









Well, thanks for the help anyways everybody been fun and frustrating at the same time


----------



## thr33niL

Does people CPU-NB voltage vary as much as the CPU voltage? I've seen people running anywhere from stock to 1.5v+. I've even read a very thorough OC guide where the author didn't recommend going over 1.25v regardless the multi.

The NB freq. is stumping me a bit.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


Does people CPU-NB voltage vary as much as the CPU voltage? I've seen people running anywhere from stock to 1.5v+. I've even read a very thorough OC guide where the author didn't recommend going over 1.25v regardless the multi.


Thr33niL, most users that I have seen have had their voltage (NB Freq) lower then the processor voltage. Here is a suggestion from HondaGuy (a frequent poster in the 550BE club):

Quote:



Set the (NBvid to +.100 )for Stock use Up to 3400mhz
ADD more NBvid when you Overclock past 3400mmz
Usually +.200 for above 3600mhz with 2400nb.


Hope that helps


----------



## thr33niL

Thanks thlnk3r. Will give it a try.


----------



## FlanK3r

u can me update Xeno







, new 4284 Mhz, 1.535 V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=703891


----------



## FlanK3r

I have next new validation ,-) (or next 206*21 :-D)


----------



## thlnk3r

FlanK3r, wow verryyy impressive! Do I dare ask if it's stable?


----------



## FlanK3r

no, really not stable







, its only AIR overcloking. My stable OC is in my signature...I hope for 4350 MHz maybe







.1.488V ened at 4264 MHz, now i must gt more voltage to 1.53V


----------



## vinzend

here's my daily setting.. haven't tried the furthest it can go..
last time with GA-MA770T-UD3P, 4ghz booted and 3.9ghz benchable..

- Clock Speed : *3618.25 Mhz*
- Bus xMulti : *x201*
- RAM Speed : *1340Mhz, 6-6-6-17 1T Unganged*
- Vcore : *1.3375v*
- HT Link : *2010 Mhz*
- NB Speed : *2613.2 Mhz*
- Motherboard : *Asus Crosshair III*
- Chipset : *790FX*
- CPU Cooling : *Scythe Mugen 2*
- Number of Core's : *3*
-


----------



## thr33niL

This will probably be my 24/7 settings.



I can get it stable @ 3.944 (14.5 X 272) but I don't fancy running a constant 1.55v. I'll take a 133 less MHz if it means I can do it at 1.45v instead.

I of course will continue to tweak and such but 3.81 isn't anything to sniff at for the time being.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@thinker

hi guys!! its been a while..i have a problem on the boards section..my M4A79 is a pain..well what the heck..^^

wow nice clocks..i envy you all can get those on air..


----------



## gerikoh

i thought you already managed to hit 4ghz with that?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


i thought you already managed to hit 4ghz with that?


yes just a hit..but more than that..is a real achievement also to say its on air.. XD










more than this gets me nowhere..


----------



## gerikoh

come on. a lot of 940be users are even having a hard time getting past 3.8. you should be happy with that


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


come on. a lot of 940be users are even having a hard time getting past 3.8. you should be happy with that










No kidding. I have $500+ in watercooling gear and haven't gotten 4GHz stable yet.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thr33niL*


No kidding. I have $500+ in watercooling gear and haven't gotten 4GHz stable yet.



That OC is worthless. Do not get excited. I booted to 4.0Ghz with my 940, but if it cannot run whats the point.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzend*


here's my daily setting.. haven't tried the furthest it can go..
last time with GA-MA770T-UD3P, 4ghz booted and 3.9ghz benchable..

- Clock Speed : *3618.25 Mhz*
- Bus xMulti : *x201*
- RAM Speed : *1340Mhz, 6-6-6-17 1T Unganged*
- Vcore : *1.3375v*
- HT Link : *2010 Mhz*
- NB Speed : *2613.2 Mhz*
- Motherboard : *Asus Crosshair III*
- Chipset : *790FX*
- CPU Cooling : *Scythe Mugen 2*
- Number of Core's : *3*
- 



I don't think we do 720's in this thread.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


I don't think we do 720's in this thread.


Jimibgood, check out the thread title: "Phenom II steppings and max OC *550-940 *". Who's overclock is "worthless"? Either clarify in your post or be a little bit more nice


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Jimibgood, check out the thread title: "Phenom II steppings and max OC *550-940 *". Who's overclock is "worthless"? Either clarify in your post or be a little bit more nice











Ahh I thought 550 and 940....


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Jimibgood, check out the thread title: "Phenom II steppings and max OC *550-940* ". Who's overclock is "worthless"? Either clarify in your post or be a little bit more nice









you should get used to it. he's always like that


----------



## gsk3rd

Will a 940 work with a new am3 socket(crosshair III)? I thought they had dual memory controllers?


----------



## gerikoh

no. 940be is am2+.

only am3 cpus like a 955be can do ddr2 and ddr3.


----------



## oliphillips

I'm a big newbie to overclocking, but have given it a go.

Got my Phenom II X4 940 at the following:

3.5Ghz
17.5 X 200
1.45V

All other settings left at stock. Everything seem ok with the way I've done it? Any settings I need to change or anything?

Temps (Celcius) (Ambient 18) : Idle: 37 / Load: 57
Using Scythe mini ninja

It's very stable and can cope with full stress tests etc. This is the furthest I seem to be able to take it. If I go one bit over 17.5 or 200 it doesn't remain stable. I can get it up to 3.75 with windows booting, etc, but then 100% load will cause BSOD.

Motherboard is Asus M4N72-E. My memory is OCZ Gold DDR2 (2 X 2GB). It came set as 800Mhz, but I've now set it at 1066Mhz, with all other settings left the same. Perhaps it's my memory settings/timings causing it to be unstable above 3.5?

Going to replace the heatsink soon and would like to be able to get 3.8 / 4.0 out of it!
Any suggestions on how to push it further.

Cheers, Oli


----------



## thlnk3r

Oliphillips, is your NB Frequency multiplier at stock? Have you tried a Vcore higher than 1.42? Memory shouldn't be a problem unless you touched the HT Clock speed. Is it set to DDR2-1066? How many sticks of memory are you running? Would it be too much to ask for you to include the _Memory _tab from CPU-Z?

Good luck


----------



## oliphillips

NB frequency is still stock yes. Vcore do you mean CPU voltage, if so yes it's at 1.45. Sorry thats not what vcore is, very new to this. Haven't touched HT Clock speed. 2 X 2GB memory sticks. Here's memory ss:










Cheers, Oli


----------



## thlnk3r

Oliphillips, unless someone else has a suggestion everything else looks good to me. Try giving your CPU Voltage a small bump (+0.025) and see if that helps out a little bit.

Good luck


----------



## oliphillips

Ok cool, I'll give it a try.

Cheers


----------



## oxymorosis

Phenom II type: 550BE
Stepping: 0924BPMW ... can't check date until I reseat next.
Revision: RB-C2
Clock: 3700mhz (200x18.5) as quad, 3800mhz (200x19) as dual
CPU voltage: 1.5v
CPU-NB voltage: 1.2v
Northbridge clock 2200mhz @ stock
HTT link speed 2200mhz @ stock
Mobo: GA-MA770T-UD3P
BIOS revision: F3
Type of cooling: Xigmatech HDT-S1283
OS: Windows 7 x64 RTM











CPU-z Validation


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliphillips*


I'm a big newbie to overclocking, but have given it a go.

Got my Phenom II X4 940 at the following:

3.5Ghz
17.5 X 200
1.45V

All other settings left at stock. Everything seem ok with the way I've done it? Any settings I need to change or anything?

Temps (Celcius) (Ambient 18) : Idle: 37 / Load: 57
Using Scythe mini ninja

It's very stable and can cope with full stress tests etc. This is the furthest I seem to be able to take it. If I go one bit over 17.5 or 200 it doesn't remain stable. I can get it up to 3.75 with windows booting, etc, but then 100% load will cause BSOD.

Motherboard is Asus M4N72-E. My memory is OCZ Gold DDR2 (2 X 2GB). It came set as 800Mhz, but I've now set it at 1066Mhz, with all other settings left the same. Perhaps it's my memory settings/timings causing it to be unstable above 3.5?

Going to replace the heatsink soon and would like to be able to get 3.8 / 4.0 out of it! 
Any suggestions on how to push it further.

Cheers, Oli











Remember the chips can handle up to 1.55v. My chip needs 1.535v for 3.484ghz


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Remember the chips can handle up to 1.55v. My chip needs 1.535v for 3.484ghz


i think it's a typo.

my 940be can go 3.5ghz with just 1.35v, and sometimes at stock voltages if the ambients are not that high.


----------



## oliphillips

Moved it down to 3.4Ghz and 1.375v, to get the temps lower. Full load is about 55 now, but it did go up to 58 at one point when I was trying out Linx on top of Prime95.

Phenom II type: X4 940
Revision: RBC2
CPU clock: 3.4Ghz / 17 X 200
CPU voltage: 1.375V
CPU-NB voltage: 1.175V
Northbridge: 1800Mhz / 1.2V
HTT link: 1800Mhz / 1.2V
Motherboard: M4N72-E
BIOS: 1105
Cooling: Air (Scythe Mini Ninja)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate RTM (x64)


----------



## gerikoh

i think you just need a better cooling.


----------



## oliphillips

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
i think you just need a better cooling.

COuld you recommend me the best heatsink I could get that would fit in a Silverstone LC17b? Tempted to get a megahalems and do some modding to my case


----------



## gerikoh

your case is 170mm tall, and the megahalems is about 158.7mm tall, so it should fit.

if not, a core contact freezer would be your best and sure bet


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliphillips*


COuld you recommend me the best heatsink I could get that would fit in a Silverstone LC17b? Tempted to get a megahalems and do some modding to my case










Oliphillips, also have a look at the Xigmatek S1283. I only hear great things about this cooler. Here are a couple of reviews:

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2233
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/755/1/

Does your scythe mini have a fan attached to it or does the cooler rely on case airflow for cooling? Have you thought about lapping both the cooler and IHS to see if that also helps improve cooling? I'm with gerikoh, if you improve the cooling you'll be able to get a higher overclock.

Good luck


----------



## oliphillips

Yeah I want to change the cooler, and I like the look of both the Core Contact Freezer and the Xigmatek S1283, but I'm fairly sure neither of them will fit in my LC17. It's 17cm deep, but you have to remember the raised motherboard and also pretty sure a heatsink really close or even touching the roof of the case is bad news.

Looking for a decent, effective, 'short' heatsink, I still seem to end up looking at the mini ninja. So unless I can find one that fits the bill I'm either gonna have to leave it or do some case modifications. How easy would it be to cut a square hole in the case, for the heatsink to stick out of and 'breathe', and maybe create some sort of raised mesh cover?

Any suggestions welcome!

Cheers, Oli


----------



## thlnk3r

Oliphillips, according to this review, it says that any coolers under 6.5" will fit "comfortably" in the LC17. I believe the Xigmatek S1283 is just under that height.

Good luck


----------



## FlanK3r

my new max validation (red







)with X4 955 BE and AIR CM Hyper 212, first time used 1.55 V for validation







, tomorow il try about 4340 MHz 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730114


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
my new max validation (red







)with X4 955 BE and AIR CM Hyper 212, first time used 1.55 V for validation







, tomorow il try about 4340 MHz 









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730114

You must have a beast of a chip to hit that on air!


----------



## FlanK3r

thanx







, but i have trouble with Core 3, its very diferent from others







...The my best is Core0 and Core1.


----------



## raisethe3

@FlanK3r- That's hell of an overclock! Very impressive.


----------



## PCdestroyer

3918mhz stable on stock cooling, 1.5 volts, 200x19.5, temp idle 42, temp load 56


----------



## FlanK3r

very nice, if is it really stable!


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCdestroyer* 
3918mhz stable on stock cooling, 1.5 volts, 200x19.5, temp idle 42, temp load 56



Proof please?


----------



## robbo2

Any tips on how to get this stable?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCdestroyer* 
3918mhz stable on stock cooling, 1.5 volts, 200x19.5, temp idle 42, temp load 56



PCdestroyer, wow stock cooler? I'm impressed! Great job

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Any tips on how to get this stable?

Robbo2, could you share with us all of your voltage settings? Your memory frequency and sub-timings look fine to me









Good luck


----------



## robbo2

Sure thing here they are
NB: 1.24
CPU-NB 1.25
CPU: 1.45
VDDA: Auto
NF200: Auto
1.2v HT: Auto
Memory: 2.1

Have tried a lot of different setting on the voltages.


----------



## thlnk3r

Robbo2, excuse my ignorance but what was the stock value for your CPU-NB on your Asus motherboard? I'm assuming you tried 1.5volts for the cpu?


----------



## robbo2

I'm not to sure of what the stock settings are for any of the voltages are besides the cpu of course as there is no way of telling. If I put my cpu to 1.425 with a 18x multi at those same voltages it's prime95 stable for hours.

I have tried up to 1.5 on the cpu but it crashes sooner during stress testing then it does with a 1.4375 or 1.45 volts so I assume it doesn't like to many volts.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
I'm not to sure of what the stock settings are for any of the voltages are besides the cpu of course as there is no way of telling. If I put my cpu to 1.425 with a 18x multi at those same voltages it's prime95 stable for hours.

I have tried up to 1.5 on the cpu but it crashes sooner during stress testing then it does with a 1.4375 or 1.45 volts so I assume it doesn't like to many volts.

Robbo2, well 3.7Ghz is still a great overclock. Perhaps you've reached your limit? Try giving your CPU-NB a small bump in voltage.

Let us know


----------



## jimibgood

Stable overclock.








Cooling on my sig custom.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCdestroyer*


3918mhz stable on stock cooling, 1.5 volts, 200x19.5, temp idle 42, temp load 56


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Sure thing here they are
NB: 1.24
CPU-NB 1.25
CPU: 1.45
VDDA: Auto
NF200: Auto
1.2v HT: Auto
Memory: 2.1

Have tried a lot of different setting on the voltages.

Drop the NB to 1.1v. That's the default and I haven't noticed any improvements yet moving it higher. Right now it's just adding heat.

Try upping your CPU-NB voltage incrementally all the way to 1.4v (max safe or so I've read). I'm betting that will help a lot, 1.45v on the CPU might be a little low too.


----------



## FlanK3r

Cinebench 3980 MHz (first with lower NB )


new OC 2 rounds with 14 000+10 runs in X86
*
3914 MHz and 2678 MHz northbridge*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Drop the NB to 1.1v. That's the default and I haven't noticed any improvements yet moving it higher. Right now it's just adding heat.

Try upping your CPU-NB voltage incrementally all the way to 1.4v (max safe or so I've read). I'm betting that will help a lot, 1.45v on the CPU might be a little low too.


LarsMarkelson, good suggestion about the NB voltage. Usually that voltage doesn't have to be touched unless the HT Clock speed (reference clock) is being raised. 1.4v is quite a bit for the NB Frequency but probably necessary. Do you know the stock value for CPU-NB? I have a feeling it's around 1.3volts?

FlanK3r, great job on the stable OC


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
LarsMarkelson, good suggestion about the NB voltage. Usually that voltage doesn't have to be touched unless the HT Clock speed (reference clock) is being raised. 1.4v is quite a bit for the NB Frequency but probably necessary. Do you know the stock value for CPU-NB? I have a feeling it's around 1.3volts?

FlanK3r, great job on the stable OC









Stock value for CPU-NB voltage is actually just 1.175v. But that's running at only 1800 I believe.

Full list of stock voltages are (courtesy Dolk at OCF):

1.35v CPU
1.175v CPU-NB
1.2v HTT
1.26v SB
1.1v NB
2.55v CPU VDD (not sure what this one is, I don't have it in my bios)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Stock value for CPU-NB voltage is actually just 1.175v. But that's running at only 1800 I believe.

Full list of stock voltages are (courtesy Dolk at OCF):

1.35v CPU
1.175v CPU-NB
1.2v HTT
1.26v SB
1.1v NB
2.55v CPU VDD (not sure what this one is, I don't have it in my bios)


LarsMarkelson, thanks for posting that info up. Here's a little bit of info on "CPU VDD" from Shawdow_419 (a knowledgable 550BE user): http://www.overclock.net/7201974-post731.html.

EDIT: Here is some more info on cpu vdd: http://www.overclock.net/5533629-post5.html


----------



## jimibgood

Set Voltage on CPU/NB at 1.25-1.3V @2500-2600MHz.


----------



## jimibgood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Cinebench 3980 MHz (first with lower NB )


new OC 2 rounds with 14 000+10 runs in X86

*3914 MHz and 2678 MHz northbridge*


----------



## FlanK3r

your is x64....Cinebench in x64 is more better for higher score.Watch here: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...challenge.html


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Drop the NB to 1.1v. That's the default and I haven't noticed any improvements yet moving it higher. Right now it's just adding heat.

Try upping your CPU-NB voltage incrementally all the way to 1.4v (max safe or so I've read). I'm betting that will help a lot, 1.45v on the CPU might be a little low too.


Ok I will give this a shot running @ 3.6 atm with 1.1volts on the NB an 1.25 on cpu-nb an 1.425 on the cpu will test this an take it from there.


----------



## FlanK3r

srry, bad link here: AIR Cinebench challengel


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
Ok I will give this a shot running @ 3.6 atm with 1.1volts on the NB an 1.25 on cpu-nb an 1.425 on the cpu will test this an take it from there.

Robbo2, what is your NB Frequency currently at? Typically have seen a +.200 bump in voltage for anything over 2400Mhz. Just wanted to clarify


----------



## robbo2

my nb is running at 2400mhz. Ran stable at 1.1 volts so that is good but like you said before thlnk3r I think I may have reached my limit. I can boot up to 3.8 in 64 bit vista but can only get 3.6 stable an can boot up to 4ghz in xp but that was just to see if i could


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robbo2* 
but like you said before thlnk3r I think I may have reached my limit. I can boot up to 3.8 in 64 bit vista but can only get 3.6 stable an can boot up to 4ghz in xp but that was just to see if i could









Robbo2, I went back a few pages and had a look at your cpu-z screen shots and honestly I can't find anything wrong with those settings. Everything looks fine! Just out of curiosity but is there a setting in your bios called, "Spread Spectrum"? If so then please disable it. I've always disabled this function when overclocking.

Good luck


----------



## jimibgood

Does this thread ever get updated????? Guess not.


----------



## zmyth770

no 710's?


----------



## gsk3rd

I do not think it is being updated anymore by OP. I would not mind taking this over just not sure how to do it.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


I do not think it is being updated anymore by OP. I would not mind taking this over just not sure how to do it.


Gsk3rd, Xeno was last on 2 days ago so he's definitely still visiting the forum. Maybe shoot him a PM and let him know the roster needs to be updated


----------



## gsk3rd

will do.


----------



## FlanK3r

Xeno: my stability in x64 Win7 (x86 Win XP i was posted a week ago-3914 MHz+2678MHz NB)


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Xeno: my stability in x64 Win7 (x86 Win XP i was posted a week ago-3914 MHz+2678MHz NB)











To submit a listing, please submit a post containing the following:

* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* * a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot*

I have PMed him to see if he could update but have not gotten a response.


----------



## FlanK3r

I prefer LinX, its the best stability bench think (example xbitlabs use last months LinX)
and my setings moderadors know from my early posts ,-)


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


I prefer LinX, its the best stability bench think (example xbitlabs use last months LinX)
and my setings moderadors know from my early posts ,-)


Linx is good but I've run 50 passes successfully only to have it fail 6 hours of prime95. I'd say it's the best for hitting the highest temps, but for complete stability a combination of Linx/Prime95 or OCCT is needed.


----------



## OneOunce

720BE x4 - 3.5ghz 1.38vcore 32Â°C Idle, 55Â°C Load
17.5 Multi x 200
Gigabyte GA790FXT-UD5P
AIR - Scythe Mugen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=750813

I am doing Prime95 overnight, we will see in the morning, I use to have it at 18multi, but I keep getting BSOD, but at 17 its stable. will post pics in morning


----------



## XenoMopH

Sorry if the list didn't get updated anymore. Had some private issues which has taken all my spare time.

I have updated the lists. If you did submit a stable OC and it did not make it on the list, then you did not post one as gsk3rd already stated:

* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot

I need Copy-Paste information









BTW, gsk3rd, did get ur pm, just didn't have the time to respond correctly...

Anyway, if your submission did not end up on the list, repost and I'll update.


----------



## thlnk3r

XenoMopH, thank you for keeping the roster updated


----------



## Fossil

Hey guys long time no chat. Summer time is finally gone and temps have been amazing! It's finally coming winter and I'm back to overclocking my 940 to see where the max ceiling of this chip is.

To recap, the farthest I went with an OC was 3.5ghz @ 1.425v with 220fsb with x16 multi. I have the CPU/chipset voltage bumped up to 1.25v.

I am currently attempting to get 3.7ghz stable with voltage increases but right now I'm not having any luck. To my surprise though it booted right into Windows with 1.425v. But upon running Prime95 my computer froze.

I bumped the voltage up to 1.435v and worker#4 failed almost instantly. So I bumped it up to 1.45v and worker#4 failed again... so I bumped it up to 1.4625v... and again, worker#4 failed within seconds. See a trend here? It's really kind of annoying that #4 goes so fast but worker#3 failed as well after a couple of minutes with the last 2 voltage bumps. I assume the voltage isn't high enough to keep the OC stable. So I'm about to reboot with another voltage bump to see where that takes me.

EDIT: 1.475v was a no go as well. This time worker#3 failed after a minute. Longer than the last times. Which tells me the OC is starting to become stable with voltage increases. I'm hoping the next bump can last a bit longer...

EDIT: 1.485v failed after a minute. I tried then running large FFT's and it failed right away. I'm running small FFT's and it's doing fine so far. I'm wondering now if my RAM is the culprit. I have it overclocked to 440mhz with a 220fsb because it helps out with my low HT link being on an older AM2+ motherboard. But I'm thinking if I remove the fsb OC and the CPU/chipset voltage bump and just work with the multiplier I might see some different results.

EDIT: Well dropping the fsb back down to 200 and working with the multiplier didn't net any different results. I have a feeling I'm going to have to push beyond 1.5v to even try and get 3.7ghz stable.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
EDIT: 1.485v failed after a minute. I tried then running large FFT's and it failed right away. I'm running small FFT's and it's doing fine so far. I'm wondering now if my RAM is the culprit. I have it overclocked to 440mhz with a 220fsb because it helps out with my low HT link being on an older AM2+ motherboard. But I'm thinking if I remove the fsb OC and the CPU/chipset voltage bump and just work with the multiplier I might see some different results.

Fossil, go ahead and drop the memory divider. At this point you really don't need to overclock your memory. For all we know this could be causing your stability issues.

Do you know what your NB Frequency is currently at? How about your HT Link speed?

Good luck


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, go ahead and drop the memory divider. At this point you really don't need to overclock your memory. For all we know this could be causing your stability issues.

Do you know what your NB Frequency is currently at? How about your HT Link speed?

Good luck


With my 3.3ghz OC and a 220fsb my HT link is at 1100mhz and my NB is 1760mhz.

I stopped testing for stability until I got some advice on what to do because it seems like upping the voltage isn't doing anything.

I thought dropping the memory divider like you said might do it but it didn't seem to do anything. 1.4725v went over a minute and failed. Then I bumped it to 1.485v and it just crapped out on one of the cores almost right away. It did just this all the way from 1.435v. I'd think I would be noticing small gains with more voltage but nothing.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
With my 3.3ghz OC and a 220fsb my HT link is at 1100mhz and my NB is 1760mhz.

Fossil, everything looks great according to your post above. By any chance do you have "Spread Spectrum" enabled in your bios?

What overclock is actually stable? Can you post some CPU-Z screen shots (cpu and memory tab) of this stable OC? If I remember correctly weren't you the one having severe troubles overclocking your 940BE? I can't imagine your 940BE being that bad of an overclock but it is possible.

Good luck


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, everything looks great according to your post above. By any chance do you have "Spread Spectrum" enabled in your bios?

What overclock is actually stable? Can you post some CPU-Z screen shots (cpu and memory tab) of this stable OC? If I remember correctly weren't you the one having severe troubles overclocking your 940BE? I can't imagine your 940BE being that bad of an overclock but it is possible.

Good luck


I don't believe Spread Spectrum is even an option in my BIOS. Remember I have a much older AM2+ that doesn't even officially support Phenom II CPU's.

And my 3.5ghz stable OC is in the list on the first page. And no I don't believe I was the one having troubles with my 940. I never really tried after getting 3.5, which wasn't hard, due to the summer heat and I have since then gotten a newer CPU cooler, etc.

I'll go ahead and load my 3.5ghz OC and get a couple of CPU-Z's since you asked.

EDIT:









This is of my highest stable overclock. Just a brief history of my CPU...

3.3ghz is the highest stable clock I can reach without upping voltage. Just bumping the fsb to 220 and cpu/chipset voltage to 1.25v makes this stable.

3.5ghz requires a bump from 1.35v(which is stock) to 1.425v. Which I found really quirky, but whatever. I put the multiplier to x16 to reach this.

3.7ghz is what I am currently trying to shoot for but having no luck. 1.435 almost looks like it could be stable but from 1.43-1.48 it fails on one of the worker units in Prime95 within a few minutes. So I'm hesitant to believe I need that much more voltage to make this stable when it almost appears to be stable without actually crashing.

ps - CPU-z reads the voltage wrong, always has. My BIOS read my older CPU voltages wrong but when I got a 940 it fixed this. So what it shows in BIOS is right.


----------



## jimibgood




----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jimibgood* 
pics

What are you playing at? The 1st pic says 3971, the second one is 4284










Anyway, the real reason I came here is to get a refresher since it's fall and time to overclock









1. What is the stock voltage for a 920? I thought 1.35, but using Antec's PSU calculator, it lists it as 1.2

2. Is 49 degrees at stock too high? (at load) ambient is 24


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


1. What is the stock voltage for a 920? I thought 1.35, but using Antec's PSU calculator, it lists it as 1.2

2. Is 49 degrees at stock too high? (at load) ambient is 24


The stock voltage for 940 is 1.35-1.36v so I would think it would be about the same for the 920. 1.2v seems to low.

Eh... 49c isn't bad but I don't think it's great considering your ambient.


----------



## newt111

And the fact my cpu/HS are lapped. I'm gonna reseat the thing


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
3.7ghz is what I am currently trying to shoot for but having no luck. 1.435 almost looks like it could be stable but from 1.43-1.48 it fails on one of the worker units in Prime95 within a few minutes. So I'm hesitant to believe I need that much more voltage to make this stable when it almost appears to be stable without actually crashing.

Fossil, I noticed you had a asus M2N motherboard...have you tried posting your overclocking woes in the Asus M2N/M2N32-SLI thread? Perhaps one of the M2N experts in that thread can point you in the right direction. There could a setting in your bios that is holding you back. Other than backing down your memory frequency I'm really not sure what else to suggest. We already covered quite a bit of ground from a few months ago. Could full load temperatures be a culprit when testing?

Good luck buddy


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, I noticed you had a asus M2N motherboard...have you tried posting your overclocking woes in the Asus M2N/M2N32-SLI thread? Perhaps one of the M2N experts in that thread can point you in the right direction. There could a setting in your bios that is holding you back. Other than backing down your memory frequency I'm really not sure what else to suggest. We already covered quite a bit of ground from a few months ago. Could full load temperatures be a culprit when testing?

Good luck buddy


Haha, oh brother have I infected that topic many a times in the past. I've had overclocking problems throughout this board's life. It could be some dumb setting or just the board rejecting anything more, who knows.

And nah, temps aren't the problem. My CPU rarely ever see's 50c on full load.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Haha, oh brother have I infected that topic many a times in the past. I've had overclocking problems throughout this board's life. It could be some dumb setting or just the board rejecting anything more, who knows.

And nah, temps aren't the problem. My CPU rarely ever see's 50c on full load.

Fossil, it sounds like to me your board may be holding you back. How much of a higher OC could you get with another board though? Probably not very much. In regards to N2Gaming's response about these chips liking high NB Frequency is definitely true and that is something the M2N series is not capable of doing


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Fossil, it sounds like to me the board could be the culprit holding you back. How much of a higher OC could you get with another board though? Probably not very much. In regards to N2Gaming's response about these chips liking high NB Frequency is definitely true and that is something the M2N series is not capable of doing










I would agree that its probably your NB frequency that is holding you back. You probably need to be at >2ghz on your NB. The Phenom II doesn't like it when it can't get data from the memory fast enough to match its clock speed.

I used to use the M2N-Sli but I was running an Athon X2 6000+ back then, unless they updated the bios to support AM3 chips there will be no option for CPU-NB voltage in your bios. Remember the Phenom II has an integrated memory controller, I have found that it is essential to increase CPU-NB voltage when overclocking to become stable.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oxymorosis* 
I would agree that its probably your NB frequency that is holding you back. You probably need to be at >2ghz on your NB. The Phenom II doesn't like it when it can't get data from the memory fast enough to match its clock speed.

I used to use the M2N-Sli but I was running an Athon X2 6000+ back then, unless they updated the bios to support AM3 chips there will be no option for CPU-NB voltage in your bios. Remember the Phenom II has an integrated memory controller, I have found that it is essential to increase CPU-NB voltage when overclocking to become stable.

Ah well that sucks then. Nothing I can do about that. Looks like I'm stuck to low clocks until the day I upgrade my motherboard. Which I don't have planned, haha. 3.5ghz isn't bad.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
3.5ghz isn't bad.

Fossil, exactly. That is still pretty fast for a quad-core processor. If anything these processors don't even need to be overclocked


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Fossil, didn't see this elsewhere, but have you tried bumping up your bus speed from 200? Try 206. When I can't get higher on the multiplier, doing a combination of bus/multiplier lets me go higher.


----------



## Fossil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Fossil, didn't see this elsewhere, but have you tried bumping up your bus speed from 200? Try 206. When I can't get higher on the multiplier, doing a combination of bus/multiplier lets me go higher.


My FSB is at 220 with both my 3.3 & 3.5ghz overclocks. I did this to raise the HT link up a little since it is lackng compared to newer motherboards.


----------



## oxymorosis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fossil*


Ah well that sucks then. Nothing I can do about that. Looks like I'm stuck to low clocks until the day I upgrade my motherboard. Which I don't have planned, haha. 3.5ghz isn't bad.


Aye. Enjoy what you're getting








3.5ghz is pretty damn respectable, should keep your system performing well for a while yet.


----------



## FlanK3r

Xeno: im so boring..







, new max validation with AIR :
1.55V and others the same as ussually









*4364.8 MHz*

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766667


----------



## thlnk3r

FlanK3r, great job









Have you attempted in SuperPI benches yet?

Good luck


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Xeno: im so boring..







, new max validation with AIR :
1.55V and others the same as ussually









*4364.8 MHz*

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766667

You can not post this and not explain how. What are your settings? What is your cdda voltage set too?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


You can not post this and not explain how. What are your settings? What is your cdda voltage set too?


easy:
CPU voltage: 1.55V
CPU-NB voltage: 1.325V (for validation is better lower NB, it was about 2400+ MHz)
NB voltage:1.2V
HT voltage default, 1800 MHz (1800 is about 50MHz up for max OC CPU than 2000MHz HT)
RAM: 2.1V
BIOS: F3
mb ma790x-ud4

others in validation (RAM timngs etc), PSU 500W Seasonic OEM, cooler Coooler Master Hyper 212, chip revison etc is in tabs here, im only broken my records with safe CPU voltage for aircooling(next year maybe with LN2







). And in room was 17 C temperature.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Hm, that's somewhat of a high NB... I've heard 1.15v is all you need. Why 1.2?


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
easy:
CPU voltage: 1.55V
CPU-NB voltage: 1.325V (for validation is better lower NB, it was about 2400+ MHz)
NB voltage:1.2V
HT voltage default, 1800 MHz (1800 is about 50MHz up for max OC CPU than 2000MHz HT)
RAM: 2.1V
BIOS: F3
mb ma790x-ud4

others in validation (RAM timngs etc), PSU 500W Seasonic OEM, cooler Coooler Master Hyper 212, chip revison etc is in tabs here, im only broken my records with safe CPU voltage for aircooling(next year maybe with LN2







). And in room was 17 C temperature.

"Easy" he says







LMAO, Job well done!!
Even on water, cooled with TEC's I can't even get higher than 4140









I think I should start OCing again, LMAO


----------



## FlanK3r

or not, first approach was easy (4343 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766654 ), PC dont crash after validation, i was surprised ! With 4365 Mhz i was like for validation







, behind next 5s blackccreen and PC restarted









edit: today i have a relax-movies, games etc







. But tomorow il try new max superpi 1M (hope under 16.4s)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
But tomorow il try new max superpi 1M (hope under 16.4s)

FlanK3r, we look forward to that. Did we ever ask you what data was listed on the integrated heatspreader (other than the stepping)?

Good luck on the benches tomorrow!


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
"Easy" he says







LMAO, Job well done!!
Even on water, cooled with TEC's I can't even get higher than 4140









I think I should start OCing again, LMAO









Yea I hear ya on that one.

Easy..............haha.

Thxs for the info.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


easy:
CPU voltage: 1.55V
CPU-NB voltage: 1.325V (for validation is better lower NB, it was about 2400+ MHz)
NB voltage:1.2V
HT voltage default, 1800 MHz (1800 is about 50MHz up for max OC CPU than 2000MHz HT)
RAM: 2.1V
BIOS: F3
mb ma790x-ud4

others in validation (RAM timngs etc), PSU 500W Seasonic OEM, cooler Coooler Master Hyper 212, chip revison etc is in tabs here, im only broken my records with safe CPU voltage for aircooling(next year maybe with LN2







). And in room was 17 C temperature.


Wait, wait, wait. Hold up a second. I just had kinda a duh moment. Does the NB also need to be OC for 4.0ghz+ to be stable? I have totally ignored that fact while OCing this entire time.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Wait, wait, wait. Hold up a second. I just had kinda a duh moment. Does the NB also need to be OC for 4.0ghz+ to be stable? I have totally ignored that fact while OCing this entire time.


Gsk3rd, are you referring to the "NB Frequency"? If so then yes sometimes overclocking that does help with the overclocks. Now if you're referring to just "NB" I'm assuming you're talking about the HT Clock Speed(ie. mobo chipset)? This is typically increased to raise the processor overclock. If you have a unlocked multiplier it's not always required but it is nice if you're trying to get that extra few megahertz









Good luck


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Wait, wait, wait. Hold up a second. I just had kinda a duh moment. Does the NB also need to be OC for 4.0ghz+ to be stable? I have totally ignored that fact while OCing this entire time.


CPU-NB voltage is very important to raise when overclocking.


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Gsk3rd, are you referring to the "NB Frequency"? If so then yes sometimes overclocking that does help with the overclocks. Now if you're referring to just "NB" I'm assuming you're talking about the HT Clock Speed(ie. mobo chipset)? This is typically increased to raise the processor overclock. If you have a unlocked multiplier it's not always required but it is nice if you're trying to get that extra few megahertz









Good luck

Yea I am actually talking about the NB frequency. I usually never OC my HT link.

But I have some questions for the gurus. I was on air before. I would be able to run 4.0ghz stable enough to surf web, run super pi and general comp things. Now that I am on water what was originally stable or semi stable is no more. My stable clock of 3.885ghz is no longer stable with my WCing setup which doesnt make any sense. Tempertures are a none issue as I put 1.62 volts on the cpu and ran prime for about an half an hour and temps only got to 44c. I know it is not three hours but I wanted to see what temps would get up to.

I have had some issues with my ati driver ever since I hooked up my plasma to it so I am hoping a fresh install on monday will do the trick. If not you will see me posting up quiet a bit. Any thoughts?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


But I have some questions for the gurus. I was on air before. I would be able to run 4.0ghz stable enough to surf web, run super pi and general comp things. Now that I am on water what was originally stable or semi stable is no more.


Gsk3rd, that is interesting. What Vcore were you running while on air? Did you change anything with your memory? What this previous overclock Prime/Occt stable?

Good luck


----------



## FlanK3r

With example NB clock (uncore) about 2000 Mhz is more easy get 4000 MHz than with 2600 MHz at uncore or more. 
*But for practice example (i wrote review about it) is performance x4 CPU at 3200 MHz + 2400 MHz uncore similary as CPU at 3400 MHz with default uncore 2000 MHz.*

Uncore clock is second performance level up







---> is better 3600 MHz+2600 MHz uncore than 3800 MHz CPU with default or 2200MHz uncore. *2200 MHz is a some bug, is whorse than default uncore clock.*
Second:its very hard got 2800 MHz at uncore stable, i have 3914 MHz+ 2675 MHz uncore stable CPU in x86, performace is generally better than CPU at 4100 MHz CPU.
But u must increase the voltage at CPU-NB for this and this meant too higher temps and whorse stabilty at top clocks. Therefore, for example, for validation is much better to "stick" around the default frequency NB.
For most benchmarks is better higher NB clock. Il posted later today or tomorow a few practical demonstration (cinebench, superpi, winrar).


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## FlanK3r

Here is it: performance 3800 MHz is only bit better, as u see, but in winrar not.

first 3600 MHz and 2600 MHz uncore:
_Cinebench is very similary as CPU clock at 3800 MHz ! 14 933 points vs 15 177. Superpi 4M is whorse about 2.4s. Its not bad for -200 MHz overclock







. And finally, winrar is better for 100KB/s !_


















Here 3800 MHz and 2000 MHz uncore


----------



## gsk3rd

Wow thanks for that info flank3r.


----------



## FlanK3r

and here is more lastest info about my AIR overclockingx4 955 with AIR


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


and here is more lastest info about my AIR overclockingx4 955 with AIR


FlanK3r, that is very impressive. Great job


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Gsk3rd, that is interesting. What Vcore were you running while on air? Did you change anything with your memory? What this previous overclock Prime/Occt stable?

Good luck


Nothing was changed except the cooling. I am thinking it needs a fresh install.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


FlanK3r, that is very impressive. Great job











its not all, my oveclocking Phenoms began at May 2008 (Toliman), before with K8 CPUs. To time all AIR, next year il try first LN2







with OC team from Slowakia.


----------



## chuck216

Added mine with my standard 24/7 overclock. Might go up after I decide to push it a little but waiting for a mosfet heatsink to arrive before I do.


----------



## Ethatron

Got possibly lucky, if you're superstitious and believe in numbers and interprete them right:

AMD Phenom II 965BE
HDZ965FBK4DGI
CACYC AC 0935GPMW
9388992H90015

But I believe only in things I can eat^H^H^Hsee^H^H^Hoverclock.









Conditions are a bit spread, I got real ill ambients of 34Â° (11Â°3'N). I'll report the overclock soon. I thought I go through the pain and test core-individual multipliers also.


----------



## FlanK3r

new one to max OC databaze validation *4386 MHz* all others is the same







, about 15C temps in room









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799642


----------



## thlnk3r

FlanK3r, boy right when I thought you were done you keep coming back with a new max OC. Great job


----------



## Hujeros

Phenom II X2 545 / 0926CPMW
MA770-UD3 rev2.0 (SB710)










Voltage CPU set in BIOS on Auto.
CPU-Z validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798110
IMHO great OC on this voltage , but i cant unlock rest of cores :-(

Super PI :


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hujeros*


Phenom II X2 545 / 0926CPMW
MA770-UD3 rev2.0 (SB710)

Voltage CPU set in BIOS on Auto.
CPU-Z validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798110
IMHO great OC on this voltage , but i cant unlock rest of cores :-(


Yeah, my 545 is the same way. OC's real good but is dead as a doornail if I unlock the other cores. Bad chip which is why I got such a good deal with it on Ebay. I asked dude if he had tried to unlock it and he said no. Uh huh...


----------



## Nublord

Unlocked 720, 3.6Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=803229

misc
DDR2-1066 @ 1000, 5-5-5-15
NB: 1.2v
cpu NB: 1.3v
cpu: 1.5v
min: ~39c
max ~65c


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nublord*


Unlocked 720, 3.6Ghz

Cant seem to hit 3.7-3.8, any suggestions?


Nublord, welcome to Overclock.net!

Congrats on the OC and unlock









Can you list off all of your settings (ie. voltages, memory ect)?

Good luck


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nublord* 
Unlocked 720, 3.6Ghz

misc
DDR2-1066 @ 1000, 5-5-5-15
NB: 1.2v
cpu NB: 1.3v
cpu: 1.5v
min: ~39c
max ~65c

That max temp is crazy man! A little more NB juice might get you higher, but I wouldn't do it myself with temps like that.


----------



## Nublord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


That max temp is crazy man! A little more NB juice might get you higher, but I wouldn't do it myself with temps like that.


yea Ive reinstalled the HSF like twice now, still get similar temps, but thats only with Intelburntest. otherwise gaming/encoding tops out at 60 at the most


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Not too bad considering you have 4 cores working there. I noticed you raised your NB to 1.2v? Did you find this helped? Or was it just for your 4 sticks of RAM to work?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nublord*


yea Ive reinstalled the HSF like twice now, still get similar temps, but thats only with Intelburntest. otherwise gaming/encoding tops out at 60 at the most










Nublord, what is your max cpu overclock with just stock voltage? 1.5 volts seems kind of high for just 3.6Ghz









What is your NB Frequency currently at?

Good luck


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Nublord, what is your max cpu overclock with just stock voltage? 1.5 volts seems kind of high for just 3.6Ghz









What is your NB Frequency currently at?

Good luck

I actually get similar results with similar air cooling on my 940BE. I think the newer chips need more voltage to get higher fsr... That and the cooling is a big factor, I know I could go higher with less volts if I had better cooling.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
I actually get similar results with similar air cooling on my 940BE. I think the newer chips need more voltage to get higher fsr... That and the cooling is a big factor, I know I could go higher with less volts if I had better cooling.

LarsMarkelson, that's interesting. Most of the 3.6Ghz overclocks that I have seen have been with 1.4'ish voltage. Well I guess that goes to say not all overclocks can be the same


----------



## Nublord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Nublord, what is your max cpu overclock with just stock voltage? 1.5 volts seems kind of high for just 3.6Ghz









What is your NB Frequency currently at?

Good luck


NB is at 2500mhz (250fsb x 10), doesn't seem to like being pushed to 2750. Yesterday when I was messing around I could pass a few IBT runs @ 1.47v... I think I'm gonna just drop it to 1.45 and see what happens.

As far as I remember I think 3.2 is the max for stock volts. What blows my mind is after all the tweaking I did with 3 cores, no matter what settings I used (RAM timings, RAM voltage, cpu multi, cpu volts, CPU NB volts,) it would fail IBT... yet when I unlocked the 4th core it stabilized it, crazy yeah?

Maybe I have a good X4 that didn't like being an X3.. I got the 720 (its an 0904) basically right when it came out and I've probably been in the BIOS like a thousand times since then... think I FINALLLY settled on something.

BTW, the 120mm Noctua HSF... seems no matter the speed or voltage, I'm idling around 37-41, load anywhere from 47-60. I've reinstalled it, tried different amounts of Noctua's thermal stuff, still get similar temps... guess I just got a heater

update: yep, 1.45 aint happening... pc just shuts down during IBT, 1.47 seems to be good


----------



## thlnk3r

Nublord, how much cpu-nb voltage are you running for 2500Mhz NB Freq? Just to clarify, are there more than two different ways of mounting the NH-U12P (orientation)? What is the airflow like in your case? Those Noctua fans in my opinion are kind of weak when it comes to pushing air. They are however pretty quiet.

Good luck


----------



## Nublord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Nublord, how much cpu-nb voltage are you running for 2500Mhz NB Freq? Just to clarify, are there more than two different ways of mounting the NH-U12P (orientation)? What is the airflow like in your case? Those Noctua fans in my opinion are kind of weak when it comes to pushing air. They are however pretty quiet.

Good luck


using 1.4v for that. chip seems to stonewall anything above 3.65, but a 3.64Ghz X4 is pretty cool


----------



## FlanK3r

Xeno, i think will little pdate in next days







. I have not the best series x4 965 C3, but its better than my "old" x4 955 (to time 3950MHz stable with 1.44V)


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
Xeno, i think will little pdate in next days







. I have not the best series x4 965 C3, but its better than my "old" x4 955 (to time 3950MHz stable with 1.44V)

FlanK3r, wow low voltage for almost a 4Ghz OC







+1


----------



## FlanK3r

3990 MHz with 1.488V to time, now its very hard going up







...


----------



## hxcnero

finally hit 3.8 rocksolid stable.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hxcnero* 
finally hit 3.8 rocksolid stable.

IBT/Linx stable is not rocksolid stable... I've run Linx for many passes only to fail Prime/OCCT.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
IBT/Linx stable is not rocksolid stable... I've run Linx for many passes only to fail Prime/OCCT.

it look, because LinX is hard for CPU stress, but not maybe for IMC


----------



## hxcnero

its stable enough for me. when i get a random bluescreen, random freeze or restart ill start tweaking. but until then. in my eyes my oc is good as gold.


----------



## FlanK3r

4010 MHz+ 2672 MHz, 1.502V stable. And think, this is finale my C3 chip. Is not the best series. Maybe is possible about 4020-4025MHz with 1.55V.


----------



## solidsteel144

I get 3.8 Ghz at stock voltages (1.4v). I can't really push it much farther till I get better cooling.


----------



## FlanK3r

*Xeno*: i have new work for you









x4 965 BE C3 0942EPMW 1.55V *4466 MHz*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860903

to time max stability at 4030 MHz with 1.52V


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


*Xeno*: i have new work for you









x4 965 BE C3 0942EPMW 1.55V *4466 MHz*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860903

to time max stability at 4030 MHz with 1.52V


FlanK3r, wow that suicide OC is crazy









For your 965 C3, what stable overclock were you able to achieve at stock voltage?


----------



## FlanK3r

at stock voltage i have stability about 3780 MHz (1.375V). The best stability with low voltage and good OC is 3950 MHz with 1.44V.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


at stock voltage i have stability about 3780 MHz (1.375V). The best stability with low voltage and good OC is 3950 MHz with 1.44V.


FlanK3r, wow 3780Mhz is not bad at all with just 1.375. Man I love these chips


----------



## FlanK3r

C3 is good revision, but u can 100% believe, my chip is nothing special, but a whorse C3. Most people have 0944 or 0933 and this series are +100 MHz better in everything. Now its "fair" for me :-( , i has very good x4 955 chip and now i have bad C3 chip. Hope, next testing CPU will Thuban from good serie


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


C3 is good revision, but u can 100% believe, my chip is nothing special, but a whorse C3. Most people have 0944 or 0933 and this series are +100 MHz better in everything.


FlanK3r, not only that but you could also have a chip that has a good cut. Do you know the last 5-digits labeled on the IHS?


----------



## Asustweaker

man it's been a while since i got this thing clocked. new phenom 2's are quite impressive for me atleast
x2 550 B.E. @ 4.14
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861584
can anyone give me some insight on the drive strength setting in the memory?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


can anyone give me some insight on the drive strength setting in the memory?


Asustweaker, are you referring to "CKE Drive Strength"? The setting itself is new to me so I'm not sure which setting would provide the best performance. Perhaps testing each setting and running a SuperPI and Everest memory benchmark can show the difference. Here is a thread on another forum that talks about this setting: http://i4memory.com/f50/drive-strength-settings-5380/.

Hope that helps


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


FlanK3r, not only that but you could also have a chip that has a good cut. Do you know the last 5-digits labeled on the IHS?


i remember only this: CACAC AC 0942 EPMW. All series number in third line i dont know or, wait, i have here box







last five SN is *90934*


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
i remember only this: CACAC AC 0942 EPMW. All series number in third line i dont know or, wait, i have here box







last five SN is *90934*

FlanK3r, "allegedly" the closer you are 90000 the better results you'll get. Apparently that was not the case for your processor because you have had great results


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
*Xeno*: i have new work for you









x4 965 BE C3 0942EPMW 1.55V *4466 MHz*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860903

to time max stability at 4030 MHz with 1.52V

I added you, cuz it's a different cpu you can be on the list multiple times.









As for the PC...damn, very impressive!!! I still can't get my 940 stable @4GHz


----------



## FlanK3r

965 C3 is really great! More better than others AMD chips, example: 1.44V and 3950 MHz full stable! And my series is not soo good! I can run most benchmarks at 4150-4200 MHz (Cinebench, 3Dmarks 05,06)


----------



## el gappo

C'MON FLANKER we want 4.4







i can run spi 1m at 4.5 on air btw so get your act together


----------



## FlanK3r

el gappo, your series is better. I can hit superpi more than 4305 MHz and validation to time "only" 4466. Maybe in future with better chip ,-) (next is Thuban+new motherboard).


----------



## el gappo

@flanker
Nice flanker that what im planning on next







any idea on when they are going to appear?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
965 C3 is really great! More better than others AMD chips, example: 1.44V and 3950 MHz full stable!

FlanK3r, looking great. What was the temperature difference during load with 1.44 volts versus stock voltage? I can't imagine it being hugely different.

Keep up the good work


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


FlanK3r, looking great. What was the temperature difference during load with 1.44 volts versus stock voltage? I can't imagine it being hugely different.

Keep up the good work










I dont know exactly, i think, with 1.44V it was about 54 C max. With 1.52V i have 58 C, so with default 1.375 can ht max 50 C?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


I dont know exactly, i think, with 1.44V it was about 54 C max. With 1.52V i have 58 C, so with default 1.375 can ht max 50 C?


FlanK3r, thanks for the info. Do you have plans to pick up and test a 555BE? I wonder how high these will be able to clock at as a dual-core only


----------



## FlanK3r

srry,im not so money-ed







. Next will Thuban x6 in new motherboard.


----------



## mosserock

gotta 720 black and asus m4a79xtd evo mobo and g skill 1600 ddr3 9,9,9,24 i am currently running 3600 mhz ,1.4250volts on cpu and 2400 fsb ?on volts and 2400 nb ? on volts......had a crash last night so i bumped up cpu voltage .0125 and stressing it again hope it lasts till 2night ...anybody have recomendations for me im a beginner kinda atleast with this system?


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quelamune* 
-Phenom II 940 BE
-Revision RB-C2
-3570MHz, 210MHz and 17x
-1.42V

**all cooling is still stock atm**

I'll get the cpu stepping, manu date etc when I *hopefully* install a new WC setup this weekend.

Attached a SS with all other information that should be needed, including an hour long prime test. If more info is needed, please let me know.

I know it's a real old psot but how the hell have you got 36 degrees with that overclock with stock cooling, I get that at idle on stock









I'm real disappointed with my 940.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I know it's a real old psot but how the hell have you got 36 degrees with that overclock with stock cooling, I get that at idle on stock









I'm real disappointed with my 940.

It's the ambient temps 36c idle isn't bad i'm idling at 42 at the moment an i'm under water it's just that it's a freaking hot day here 35c in my room ambient.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


It's the ambient temps 36c idle isn't bad i'm idling at 42 at the moment an i'm under water it's just that it's a freaking hot day here 35c in my room ambient.


What sort of temps do you get on a cold day?

or is it never cold where you live?









Where I am, I'm lucky to see the sun.

I'm tempted to go water cooling.


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


It's the ambient temps 36c idle isn't bad i'm idling at 42 at the moment an i'm under water it's just that it's a freaking hot day here 35c in my room ambient.


im idling at ~39-40c on air


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
im idling at ~39-40c on air

It's currently 36c in my room







Should mention though that my load isn't above 52c but I am running at stock.

On a cold day my idle will still be around 30c but load will be around 40c with my clocks at 3.6ghz. So yeah it's all to do with the ambient temps.


----------



## scottath

im running stock also.....
and my rooms hot - been all day with computer + 2 24" panels + Xbox going.......


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
im running stock also.....
and my rooms hot - been all day with computer + 2 24" panels + Xbox going.......

I'm talking about ambient temps


----------



## scottath

i ment my rooms very hot because of the above being on all day.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i ment my rooms very hot because of the above being on all day.......jeeze


Need some actual temps so we can relate them to what your saying an what its my first time is asking. I would have thought you would have a thermometer in your room. Sorry if i come off cranky to like i said it's hot plus have the flu. Also think i need anger management sometimes....


----------



## scottath

lol....
i actually dont have a thermometer in my room - need to get one - but i just know its rather hot - expected tmax temp here was 35c today - so i reckon low 30s


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mosserock*


gotta 720 black and asus m4a79xtd evo mobo and g skill 1600 ddr3 9,9,9,24 i am currently running 3600 mhz ,1.4250volts on cpu and 2400 fsb ?on volts and 2400 nb ? on volts......had a crash last night so i bumped up cpu voltage .0125 and stressing it again hope it lasts till 2night ...anybody have recomendations for me im a beginner kinda atleast with this system?


Mosserock, welcome to Overclock.net









Could you include some CPU-Z screen shots of your most recent stable overclock? Please include the cpu and memory tab if you can. Hopefully after that we can point you in the right direction. Also if you can please add your system specifications to your signature. This will let us know what type of hardware you're running ect: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem.

Good luck buddy


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


It's currently 36c in my room







Should mention though that my load isn't above 52c but I am running at stock.

On a cold day my idle will still be around 30c but load will be around 40c with my clocks at 3.6ghz. So yeah it's all to do with the ambient temps.


Your telling me that your room is at 96.8F. How do you function? If my room gets above 26c I do not even attempt to OC.


----------



## its my first time

Well my room is at 21 degrees now, and cpu is idling at 35, and core at about 39.

I'm at stock, with a noctua cooler.

This is frustrating me, how the hell can my temps be so bad comapred to people with stock coolers.

I'm gonna put my pc in a freezer







, knowing my luck my temps will probably be 1000000C









Seriously though, I'm going to buy a new case and see if that helps my temps.

I've re-seated heatsink, and re-applied different pastes so many times, ocz freeze, arctic silver 5, noctua nt-h1 and still high temps.

I've had an 810 and a 550 and my temps were always good.

Does anyone know how much higher the temp should be over ambient with a decent cooler roughly?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Well my room is at 21 degrees now, and cpu is idling at 35, and core at about 39.


Its my first time, idle wise I don't think 39C is all that bad. Are your load temperatures exceeding 65C? Have you thought about lapping both your cooler and processor? This will help get rid of any surface that may be concave/convex or even have imperfections such as scratches/dings ect. Lapping usually helps quite a bit. During my testing I've seen a 3-5C difference


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thlnk3r* 
Its my first time, idle wise I don't think 39C is all that bad. Are your load temperatures exceeding 65C? Have you thought about lapping both your cooler and processor? This will help get rid of any surface that may be concave/convex or even have imperfections such as scratches/dings ect. Lapping usually helps quite a bit. During my testing I've seen a 3-5C difference









It's not necessarily that I think 39 is a bad temp, more that I can't accept the fact that people are getting better results with stock cooling.

I've never tried lapping a cpu, is there anything that could go wrong? Anything I'd ahev to watch out for?

And also any links to guides on lapping in the forum?

Thanks


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
I've never tried lapping a cpu, is there anything that could go wrong? Anything I'd ahev to watch out for?

And also any links to guides on lapping in the forum?

Its my first time, here is the first guide that I followed. It's pretty helpful and should guide you through the whole way: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...ltake-big.html. Just remember, if you decide to lap your IHS that will void the warranty.

Let me if that helps

Good luck buddy


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Your telling me that your room is at 96.8F. How do you function? If my room gets above 26c I do not even attempt to OC.


I honestly don't know lol currently i'm not overclocked an running under voltage it was actually colder outside in the sun then my room. Poor air flow I guess


----------



## test tube

My 940 idles at 35-40C... I wouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## its my first time

Well I've decided to forget about temps and start overclocking, seems like I've got a dud, I just can't get it past 3.6ghz.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *test tube* 
My 940 idles at 35-40C... I wouldn't worry much about it.

Yeah but you're pushing over 1.5volts, I idle at that on stock









I bought a new case, the haf 932 which is meant to be good for airflow, and it's made no difference to cpu temp, my motherbaord is nice and chilly now though


----------



## its my first time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its my first time* 
Well I've decided to forget about temps and start overclocking, seems like I've got a dud, I just can't get it past 3.6ghz.









I feel like selling this chip.

I regret selling my 550 now.


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I feel like selling this chip.

I regret selling my 550 now.










maybe a stupid question, but what methods are you trying when overclocking??

have you tried loosining the timings on the memory?

non black edition means pushed reference clock, higher mem speeds. If you increase the mem. speed with your timings at the lowest settings, your memory will take a crap. loosen the timings by raising I.E. from 4-4-4-12, to 5-5-5-18. add a little voltage to the memory and see what happens

have you tried to increase the N/B voltage to stabilize the memory controller?

Maybe drop the N/B multi. by 1 to keep things even

just a few things to try before giving up. don't get me wrong i love my 550, but you may as well keep toying till you can be satisfied with the 940 (for now)


----------



## thlnk3r

Its my first time, would it also be possible for you to include some CPU-Z screen shots of your current overclock (cpu and memory)? I know I ask this quite often but it's always helpful to see what you're running "settings" wise









Thanks


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*


maybe a stupid question, but what methods are you trying when overclocking??

have you tried loosining the timings on the memory?

non black edition means pushed reference clock, higher mem speeds. If you increase the mem. speed with your timings at the lowest settings, your memory will take a crap. loosen the timings by raising I.E. from 4-4-4-12, to 5-5-5-18. add a little voltage to the memory and see what happens

have you tried to increase the N/B voltage to stabilize the memory controller?

Maybe drop the N/B multi. by 1 to keep things even

just a few things to try before giving up. don't get me wrong i love my 550, but you may as well keep toying till you can be satisfied with the 940 (for now)


I've tried varios things.

When overclocking I tend to leave as much at stock as possible so if it craps out it's easier to pinpoint.

I've raised the multi to 18.5, ram is at stock.

I've obviously increased vcore, added some cpu-nb volts.

I've tried different nb freqeuncy multipliers, I've tried below stock, over stock, and stock.


----------



## its my first time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Its my first time, would it also be possible for you to include some CPU-Z screen shots of your current overclock (cpu and memory)? I know I ask this quite often but it's always helpful to see what you're running "settings" wise









Thanks


Yeah no problem.

I'll get some up


----------



## its my first time

Here's cpuz shots think3r


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


Here's cpuz shots think3r


Its my first time, what you have now is still a decent overclock. It's definitely not to be ashamed of. I see that you have 8GB of memory which I'm assuming is a 4x2GB configuration? Try removing two sticks of memory to see if that lets you achieve a higher overclock. This should allow the IMC to breath a little bit better. No need to increase the cpu-nb voltage unless you have plans to overclock the NB Frequency. However sometimes increasing this speed can help with overclocking the processor.

Good luck


----------



## Asustweaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *its my first time*


I've tried varios things.

When overclocking I tend to leave as much at stock as possible so if it craps out it's easier to pinpoint.

I've raised the multi to 18.5, ram is at stock.

I've obviously increased vcore, added some cpu-nb volts.

I've tried different nb freqeuncy multipliers, I've tried below stock, over stock, and stock.


well i know that your mem. performance timings are 4-4-4-12, i have the same memory. also, since you have all the memory dimms populated, make sure that the memory configuration is on "enable clock to all dimms".you say your running stock memory speeds. try putting the timings at 5-5-5-18, you have to be sure to set the "DCT" to both or all. this will set the timings for all channels to what you designate. drop the multi. to 17.5 and raise the reference clock to 220. check the mem. speed in cpu-z, if you are over 425, reboot and raise the memory voltage to 2.20. keep trucking man!!


----------



## FlanK3r

it was hell for my AIR...*4 551MHz* valdiation with 1.55V. Update my x4 965 C3 in list :-D









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883201


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


it was hell for my AIR...*4 551MHz* valdiation with 1.55V. Update my x4 965 C3 in list :-D

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883201


FlanK3r, that's actually quite impressive with 1.55volts. With a C2 that voltage would probably get you close to 4Ghz or slightly above. I'm not even going to ask if that overclock is stable









Nice OC!

Good luck


----------



## sosikwitit

Wish i could go a bit further but it seems I'm at my max


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


FlanK3r, that's actually quite impressive with 1.55volts. With a C2 that voltage would probably get you close to 4Ghz or slightly above. I'm not even going to ask if that overclock is stable









Nice OC!

Good luck


with C2 i have the max validation 4386MHz, this chip is about +200MHz better, think, with luckyly day i can hit 4560-4570MHz


----------



## jimibgood

Is that all 4 cores overclocked?


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimibgood*


Is that all 4 cores overclocked?


Jimibgood, I would assume so since his cpu-z validation links show "4" cores...


----------



## XenoMopH

Job well done Flan3r







I updated the list









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thlnk3r*


Jimibgood, I would assume so since his cpu-z validation links show "4" cores...


That's not completely true, take a look at "Clocks (Core#0)" in the picture.
He could have (I'm not saying Flank3r did) oc-ed only core0 (1) with OAD and kept the others at stock speed.

In the cpu readme at the Parameters section it says: -core=id : Displays clock speed of core #id (id can be set from 0 to Number of cores minus one).

So you can display all cores in a new session of cpu-z


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


it was hell for my AIR...*4 551MHz* valdiation with 1.55V. Update my x4 965 C3 in list :-D









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=883201


mind=blown

I can't get past around 3.62 Ghz stable unlocked or not on my 720 regardless of voltage and FSB/Multi combos(I've tried 1.6v, lol). 
I'm not complaining tho, it's an awesome chip still.


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XenoMopH* 
That's not completely true, take a look at "Clocks (Core#0)" in the picture.
He could have (I'm not saying Flank3r did) oc-ed only core0 (1) with OAD and kept the others at stock speed.

In the cpu readme at the Parameters section it says: -core=id : Displays clock speed of core #id (id can be set from 0 to Number of cores minus one).

So you can display all cores in a new session of cpu-z

XenoMopH, interesting. Thank you for elaborating on that









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
I can't get past around 3.62 Ghz stable unlocked or not on my 720 regardless of voltage and FSB/Multi combos(I've tried 1.6v, lol).
I'm not complaining tho, it's an awesome chip still.

DesertRat, could memory be possibly holding you back? What about your NB Frequency?

Good luck


----------



## FlanK3r

DesertRat: can not to compare x3 720 with x4 945/955/965, its diferent "material" and C3 revision a bit more.


----------



## FlanK3r

new one man







*4570MHz*, aircooling CM Hyper 212 and think, this is final with me and x4 965 (next Thuban







)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888341


----------



## quiKsilv3r

WOw !! very impressive overclocking !! i don't believe it !!


----------



## quiKsilv3r

Hmm well







i'm going all the same post my (however good) but ridiculous overclock here... is everyone here a hardcore overclocker ? I wonder where i have landed







, it's maybe another planet, sure...









So here my post









]http://[/URL]


----------



## NCspecV81

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=907927


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=907927


NCspecV81, is this your overclock? LN2? Man you must of invested a lot of time and money in that overclock. Either way good job


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=907927











That is prime!! Very nice overclock mate


----------



## adamjamesroe

How come i am seeing all thes high clock speeds?? i have a Phenom II 955 and it blue screened when exposed to even the smallest ammount of CPU Load at a clock speed of 3.9 GHz ????????







:S


----------



## thlnk3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamjamesroe*


How come i am seeing all thes high clock speeds?? i have a Phenom II 955 and it blue screened when exposed to even the smallest ammount of CPU Load at a clock speed of 3.9 GHz ????????







:S


Adamjamesroe, what overclock are you running right now that is stable? Can you include some cpu-z screen shots (mainly the cpu and memory tab)?

Good luck


----------



## donk165

Right ill submit mine now i know my stepping, gonna push it some more tommorow though, just lapped my bad boy
















CPU: PII 940
Stepping: CACVC AC 0851CPOW
CPU Clock: 3718MHz
Method: 18.5x 201
CPU Volts: 1.475V
CPU-NB Volts: 1.35V
NB Clock: 2411MHz
NB Volts: auto
HT Link: 1808Mhz
HT Volts: Auto
Motherboard: ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe
MB Bios: 2803
Cooling: Air
OS: Vista x64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=939046


----------



## test tube

Finally got this stable @ ~3.6ghz...

vCore - 1.45v
NB - 1.25v
Memory - 960mhz (4x divider) @ 5-5-5-12-24
Bus -240mhz
HT - 1920mhz
NB - 2160mhz

Core 0 - 15x240mhz = 3600mhz
Core 1 - 15x240mhz = 3600mhz
Core 2 - 14x240mhz = 3360mhz
Core 3 - 14x240mhz = 3360mhz

12 hours prime and 3 hours of linpack.

Core 2 just can't handle a higher clock for some reason!


----------



## The Duke

I think we need a new owner that would be willing to maintain this thread's OP data.
Please do contact XenoMopH to confirm whether he is continuing to maintain this thread.
Thanks


----------



## NCspecV81

There are a whole lot of threads that need updating. Especially in the benchmarking section of the forum.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I think we need a new owner that would be willing to maintain this thread's OP data.
Please do contact XenoMopH to confirm whether he is continuing to maintain this thread.
Thanks










Why did you think there should have been a new owner?


----------



## thlnk3r

Xeno, I think because the thread hasn't been updated in a while....we just had assumed the OP was "gone". I think there are few users that have recently posted up their details.

Good luck budy


----------



## XenoMopH

2 users have added their info since my last post. donk165 and Test Tube...
Beats me why...


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Posted mine via word docs link on the first page.
Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=974905
Name: AsAnAtheist


----------



## antonis21

hello guys today i overclock my cpu to 3840!!
validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=976928


----------



## razo007

my system was PHII 550BE with clock at 3.37 with stock cooling system..

fsb multipiler was 210x16.. i dont know is it ok or not..??


----------



## robbo2

yes that a nice overclock. you can probably push a little further say 3.4-3.5 on stock volts by just upping your multi.


----------



## razo007

what the maximum multiplier can i raised up for my cpu(stock cooler).. should i raised the fsb or not..?? n what the ideal temperature for the cpu on stock cooler..??


----------



## robbo2

you can raise your multi as high as you like!! but try 17X200 an see how that goes on stock volts. 
I try an keep my temps below 55c because anything above that I have trouble with it crashing though the max temp for your cpu is 62c.
If you can get 17x200 to pass 1 hour of occt with good temps try for 17.5x200.
I suggest you try the x550 club they will give you good advice about raising your NB an such. To give you an idea i run my 550 at 1.45 volts 3.85ghz with a NB @ 2650mhz. This chip is fun to overclock so have fun an good luck!


----------



## trexxcrap

is google spread sheets down? i can't view it


----------



## XenoMopH

Works just fine here


----------



## xgeko2

Oh man its been awhile. My main pc has been out of commission for sometime but im back at it again this time with a different motherboard. So far i hit a stable 4ghz on the 940BE with regular water cooling no peltier this time. When i get home later today i will probably run a few more tests and post my resaults.


----------



## kirasimo

Hi i have a a790gx-a mobo and a phenom x4 ii 940 with 4gb ddr2 1066 patriot viper ii ram.
i have it oc to 3.8 stable but can not reach 3.9 or 4.0 can you tell me whats holding me back, thanks


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirasimo*


Hi i have a a790gx-a mobo and a phenom x4 ii 940 with 4gb ddr2 1066 patriot viper ii ram.
i have it oc to 3.8 stable but can not reach 3.9 or 4.0 can you tell me whats holding me back, thanks


Probably your cooling. I have had to go to very extreme lengths to squeek out those extra 200 or so mhz. 3.8ghz is really good. I could only acheive 4ghz with water cooling and with a foxconn a7da-s mother board.


----------



## XenoMopH

It's not only the cooling.
Even with my TECs cooling it to 17C I can't get it to 4GHz stable.
It's mostly depends on the chip itself....


----------



## xgeko2

True that. I can get my cpu stable on water cooling @ 4ghz and a big part of it has to do with the board i have but im throwing so much voltage at it its not safe. Some chips along these lines just work better than others and it seems like if you want 4ghz you either have to have a good chip or very extreme cooling. Seems like its just the luck of the pick.


----------



## Iggy0828

Phenom II x2 555 Black Edition (Unlocked to Quad Core)
Stepping: ACCAC 1004BPMW
Revision: RB-C3
Clock Speed: 3.8 GHz @ 200 x 19.0
Voltage: 1.42
NB Clock & Voltage: Stock
HTT link & Voltage: Stock
Cooling: Air (CM Hyper 212+)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit

I have tried going up to 4.0 GHz and raising the voltage, but I cannot get it stable. Prime95 ran stable for over 12 hours at these settings.

Screenshots attached.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iggy0828*


Phenom II x2 555 Black Edition (Unlocked to Quad Core)
Stepping: ACCAC 1004BPMW
Revision: RB-C3
Clock Speed: 3.8 GHz @ 200 x 19.0
Voltage: 1.42
NB Clock & Voltage: Stock
HTT link & Voltage: Stock
Cooling: Air (CM Hyper 212+)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit

I have tried going up to 4.0 GHz and raising the voltage, but I cannot get it stable. Prime95 ran stable for over 12 hours at these settings.

Screenshots attached.


































to get anything stable at those speeds i have had to push 1.55-1.60v or more and thats on water cooling with a peltier / water cooling with full blast ac blowing in it.


----------



## Iggy0828

12.5 Hours running P95 Blend
6 hours running P95 Small FFTs
14 Hours running p95 Blend

I am stable running the Phenom II x2 555 BE unlocked to Quad Core at 3.8 GHz. I have not had a single crash or error since I boosted the voltage up to 1.38125 in Bios with LLC at 3.xxx %. HWMonitor is reporting voltages of 1.38 - 1.47. Low of 1.01??? That has to be a misread, doesn't it? Oh and running on air cooling, the temperatures are between 43 and 46C under a load and 31C idle.


----------



## sublime-1

x4 955BE CACY CA Rev. RB-C3

3616 MHz w/ Mugen 2 Rev.b. HS/Fan using included TIM.

A-Data DDR3 2x2GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
1.6V


----------



## detta

i just got an AMD PhenomII x2 555 rcb3 3.2 i clocked it to 3.6 and unlocked all the cores on stock voltage and ran prime95 for 2 sets of 30 minuits and passed the only temp that seemed to be a problem is the vcore temp at 77c to 78 c on a gigabyte ma770t-ud3p.is 79c too hot for the vcore on this board ,and also what is the max temp on the core and cpu of the aforementioned processor?????any will be apreciated


----------



## sublime-1

Thats way hot.

For longevity and stability I personally don't drive my CPU over 58C. Literature states 62C, and sven if Manuf. stated limit is conservative, you're still looking at 66c - 70c being near tolerable limits for any sustained period of time.

Take the temp from within Windows with both Core Temp and CPU-ID System Monitor.

Average the two sources with what the Bios is reporting.

Keep in mind Bios temp is neither idle nor @load so it's hard to judge.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *detta*


i just got an AMD PhenomII x2 555 rcb3 3.2 i clocked it to 3.6 and unlocked all the cores on stock voltage and ran prime95 for 2 sets of 30 minuits and passed the only temp that seemed to be a problem is the vcore temp at 77c to 78 c on a gigabyte ma770t-ud3p.is 79c too hot for the vcore on this board ,and also what is the max temp on the core and cpu of the aforementioned processor?????any will be apreciated


That is way too hot indeed! Never go pass 62C, or you cpu will have a very short lifetime!







Get better cooling I'd say


----------



## McDangerous

* Phenom II 925
* CPU stepping 2
* Revision RB-C2
* 3500, 250MHz, 14x
* CPU voltage 1.45V
* CPU-NB voltage 1.3V
* Northbridge clock 2500 and voltage 1.2V
* HTT link speed 2000 and voltage Auto
* motherboard used Asus M4A79XTD Evo
* motherboard BIOS revision 704
* type of cooling Air (Cooler Master V8)
* OS Windows 7 32-bit
*









I'll try get it higher sometime, but I'm relatively happy with this! Glad I reached 7 hours stable Blend. I didn't read the stepping off of my CPU when I got it, and I don't have any thermal paste to reapply my cooler. Sorry!


----------



## rogue108

I tried starting a separate thread on this but got no bites. So figured I might be able to find some help in this thread.

I finally unlocked Phenom II X2 550 BE and the best I have done so far on 4 cores are

Core: 3675.00 Mhz
Multi: 17.5x 
Bus Speed: 210 Mhz
HT: 1980 Mhz

The was done using a Vcore set @ 1.50 in the BIOS. Hardware Monitor was showing MAX Vcore of 1.47v
NB voltage @ 1.175
Ram voltage @ 1.575
This was 6 hours stable with OCCT:Linpack, haven't had time to test it further.

However, this was only accomplished with lots testing and failures. It was not easy getting to that clock.

My issues are:

I cannot seem to achieve any overclock higher than what is listed above that is remotely stable. Any increase in multiplier, CPU Bus Speed (even by 1 or 2 mhz) leads to system that almost instantly fails under stress testing.

Also when my overclocks fail its not usually with the termination of OCCT or Prime 95 showing an error. The failures typically occurs with a BSOD and a system reboot. As a result I cannot tell if a particular core is failing. I am thinking that the BSOD/reboot is due to insufficient NB voltage, but I have already pushed 1.25v in other testing

It also seem like I am using a lot of voltage to get hair under 3.7 ghz in comparison to others results who are hitting the same speeds with much less voltage. However, the system is not running hot at those voltages. The max temperature I was hitting was 46c - 47c according to motherboard, since the cores no longer register. Does anyone think is okay to run more voltage since my temps aren't that high.

I have also tried lowering the BUS Speed to down to 200 and running a multiplier above x17.5 to achieve a clock above 3675 mhz, while keeping my voltages list above constant, which also leads in stress test failure. My CPU doesn't seem to like an multiplier above 17.5 unlocked.

It just seems that I have hit a wall 3.67 ghz and cannot break past it. I am not looking for 4 ghz, but am trying to figure out why I am having so much difficulty getting to 3.6 ghz. Am I doing something fundamentally wrong? or maybe I just have a "bad" chip.

Any advice is appreciated and thanks in advance.
__________________


----------



## Iggy0828

It seems like whoever started this thread isn't updating the database.


----------



## Tatakai All

Phenom II 955 BE
Stepping 2
Revision RB-C2
Random numbers on cpu HSF - 0915DPAW - 9118522D90403


----------



## McDangerous

* Phenom II 925
* CPU stepping 2
* Revision RB-C2
* 3640, 280MHz, 13x
* CPU voltage 1.525V
* CPU-NB voltage 1.3V
* Northbridge clock 2520 and voltage 1.22V
* HTT link speed 1960 and voltage Auto
* motherboard used Asus M4A79XTD Evo
* motherboard BIOS revision 704
* type of cooling Air (Cooler Master V8)
* OS Windows 7 32-bit

Pic is a bit blurry, it was a 6 hour prime95 blend, max CPU temp was 48 C.


----------



## Mega_bite

Phenom II type: X2 555 (unlocked to quad)
Batch: Sptember 2009 IIRC (forgot to get batch)
Revision : C3
CPU clock: 3.91 GHz (200 x 19.5)
CPU voltage 1.52 (vdroop to 1.49)
CPU-NB voltage: stock
Northbridge clock: 2GHz
motherboard used: Asus M3A78-T
BIOS revision: 1701
type of cooling: Air. Coolermaster Hyper 212 with 2x 120mm Xigmatec silence fans in push~pull
OS: XP


----------



## Mitche01

Hi Everyone,

I run 3.62Ghz @ 1.4V with Ref Clock as 213Mhz on day to day basis but pushing I achieved:

Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.91Ghz
Multiplier: 18.5
Ref Clock: 211.4Mhz (according to CPU-z)
CPU Vcc: 1.504V
NB-CPU: Stock
HT link: 1056Mhz
NB Freq: 1902Mhz
Chipset: Nforce 520
Cooling: Corasir H50-1
Case Antec 300 + 4 case fans

Cant quite make it to 4Ghz as i BSOD on windows booting, anyone got any ideas how to gt past 4Ghz?


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mitche01* 
Hi Everyone,

I run 3.62Ghz @ 1.4V with Ref Clock as 213Mhz on day to day basis but pushing I achieved:

Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.91Ghz
Multiplier: 18.5
Ref Clock: 211.4Mhz (according to CPU-z)
CPU Vcc: 1.504V
NB-CPU: Stock
HT link: 1056Mhz
NB Freq: 1902Mhz
Chipset: Nforce 520
Cooling: Corasir H50-1
Case Antec 300 + 4 case fans

Cant quite make it to 4Ghz as i BSOD on windows booting, anyone got any ideas how to gt past 4Ghz?

Ive got to 4ghz. What motherboard are you using? Im using a foxconn A7da-s and that got me from 3.9 to 4.0 You might be limited by your board. Also i was at 4ghz and 19c Idle so I should of had room to go but i could not get it stable beyond 4ghz. I think its going to either require A LOT more voltage or A lot more cooling.


----------



## FlanK3r

long time i posted not new maximum, time to reborn







. I was lucky with Thuban and i got one from the best Thubans this series. Im shocked a bit, cause this validation is only with aircooling and with 20 C ambients in room.
*x6 1090T 1015DPMW*
*CPU voltage 1.53V*
ASUS Crosshair IV
Xigmatek 1283 DK
*4769 MHz*








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1191642
all validation today i have failed, ***?


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
long time i posted not new maximum, time to reborn







. I was lucky with Thuban and i got one from the best Thubans this series. Im shocked a bit, cause this validation is only with aircooling and with 20 C ambients in room.
*x6 1090T 1015DPMW*
*CPU voltage 1.53V*
ASUS Crosshair IV
Xigmatek 1283 DK
*4769 MHz*








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1191642
all validation today i have failed, ***?

That's a seriously impressive result. Salute to you my man! I went the opposite direction with my X6 1055T (week 13). Default 2.8 GHz, CnQ enabled I lowered the voltage one step at a time testing with Prime95 X64 until it failed. My result is 800MHz-2.8GHz, .912-1.12 vcore. This is my main 24/7 box and I have a GTX 260 [email protected] and wanted to minimize my electricity consumption. Think about it, a 6 core CPU from AMD running at 1.12v default speed. These are the best processors AMD has ever produced and I can't wait for the die shrink to 32 nm come the end of the year. After that - Bulldozer and Intel had better get ready to lose some market share. For real..


----------



## ryand

Phenom II X4 810
Not sure on stepping, CPU is lapped so can't read it anymore haha
Revision RB-C2
3.848GHz (296x13)
1.525V with 2.8VDDA meaning voltage fluctuates between 1.525 and 1.6V depending on load
CPU-NB volts @ 1.4
NB clock @ 2368MHz w/ 1.28V
HTT link speed @ 2368MHz w/ 1.3V
Motherboard is Asus M4A79T-Deluxe
Using latest BIOS 3004 (unlocked 6MB of L3 cache too)
Watercooled: HeatKiller Rev3 + Feser Monsta
Windows XP Media Center 2002 SP3

Prime stable for over 2hours, I can boot @ over 4GHz but not prime stable, stable in all games.


----------



## FlanK3r

whau, this is really nice 810 !


----------



## ryand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


whau, this is really nice 810 !


Thanks







I liked you X6 above, very impressive.

I am tempted to boost up the CPU-NB voltage more, its only 1.4V atm and I read that Phenom II overclocks are often hampered by that voltage. May have to invest in waterblocks for volt regs though, unless 35+C for motherboard temp is fine? It gets to around 32C atm so 1.5V would probably push to that.


----------



## Coldplayer

Anyone able to help with my OC. At the moment im on a AMD X4 940 on a gigabyte 770-US3 with Noctua NHU12P and Gskill 800mhz ram.
Im at 3.6ghz atm (240x15) at 1.375v I chose to overclock the FSB instead of the multiplier to increase ram speed as well as the cpu clock. Im wanting to get to 3.8/4ghz and not sure how. Tried increasing to 1.45v at 250x15 (3.75) but crashed at prime. Tried 18.5x200 as well and still crashed. I don't think i need more then 1.45v for 3.8ghz do i?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldplayer*


Anyone able to help with my OC. At the moment im on a AMD X4 940 on a gigabyte 770-US3 with Noctua NHU12P and Gskill 800mhz ram.
Im at 3.6ghz atm (240x15) at 1.375v I chose to overclock the FSB instead of the multiplier to increase ram speed as well as the cpu clock. Im wanting to get to 3.8/4ghz and not sure how. Tried increasing to 1.45v at 250x15 (3.75) but crashed at prime. Tried 18.5x200 as well and still crashed. I don't think i need more then 1.45v for 3.8ghz do i?



Did you look at the list on the first post? The range is 1.45v to 1.58v for a 3.8ghz overclock.

I would crank the volts more if your temps are ok.


----------



## Coldplayer

still getting BSODs. Umm would i benefit from faster ram?


----------



## ryand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldplayer* 
still getting BSODs. Umm would i benefit from faster ram?

To determine whats limiting your OC you need to take out some of the factors that could be hindering you. Drop down your mem freq using a higher divider, @250 you should be able to choose DDR3-1333, using the 3:8 divider. If you continue to hit blue screens try upping your CPU voltage, CPU-NB voltage and HT Link voltage by one increment. If you continue to hit blue screens then your memory isn't what is limiting you.


----------



## Coldplayer

DDR3-1333...im on ddr2 ram. Also how much voltage should i use to get 800mhz to 1066mhz.


----------



## ryand

Somewhere between 2-2.2v for 1066MMHz probably, you would need to provide the full manufacturing number before people could be 100% sure. Most DDR2-1066 memory I checked was between 2 and 2.2v. For 800MHz you would need slightly less, 1.8-2v probably.


----------



## Coldplayer

F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ Gskill Also would it be faster at 960mhz 5-5-5-15 or 800mhz 4-4-4-12?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coldplayer* 
F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ Gskill Also would it be faster at 960mhz 5-5-5-15 or 800mhz 4-4-4-12?

Usually tighter timings are faster than more mhz. You could run a benchmark to test it on your system

See the links in the first post for two programs to try.


----------



## ryand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldplayer*


F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ Gskill Also would it be faster at 960mhz 5-5-5-15 or 800mhz 4-4-4-12?


It would be quicker at 800MHz with those timings.

Quick calculation to do is do 1000/Mem freq*Cas, the lower the number generally the better.

EDIT: 3 days and no new posts







Everyone hopping on the x6 bandwagon? Can't blame you all haha


----------



## FlanK3r

small update my AIRcooling x6 1090T validation - 4814 MHz with 1.55V









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216556


----------



## ryand

That's damn impressive, nice work.


----------



## Asustweaker

That is seriously insane, that chip can take a beating man!!! nice work . any stabilty testing yet?


----------



## FlanK3r

stability is 4300 MHz in LinX


----------



## decimator

My 1090T has a CCBBE stepping. Does this matter at all? I know it used to matter in the Socket 939 days.


----------



## Radiopools

--


----------



## iliatay

phenom II 940

RB-C2

stepping 2

3.6ghz 1.46v

corsair h50 push-pull

nb clock @ 2000mhz

ocz sli 4gb @ 800mhz

ASUS m4a785-m


----------



## Miz3r

Amd Phenom 2 x4 940
Stepping - 2
Revision RB-C2
Multiplyer 17x

3.4ghz

validation link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316403








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ewan

Hi guys / girls,

Not too sure where to put this oc i just done.

Updated my M4N82 bios to 1101 from 0304 & managed this.

Unlocked my 550BE to Quad core and got 4008 @ 1.5v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323942

Is a higher cpu clock better than faster mem speed overall ?

thanks


----------



## XenoMopH

Hey ewan!
Yeah, a higher clock is better than faster mem-speed.


----------



## XenoMopH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iliatay*


phenom II 940

RB-C2

stepping 2

3.6ghz 1.46v

corsair h50 push-pull

nb clock @ 2000mhz

ocz sli 4gb @ 800mhz

ASUS m4a785-m


Hi!
To submit a listing, please submit a post containing the following:

* Phenom II type (940, 920, 720, 955, 810, etc)
* CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
* Revision (check CPU-Z)
* max CPU clock speed, reference clock and multiplier
* CPU voltage
* CPU-NB voltage
* Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage
* HTT link speed and voltage
* motherboard used
* motherboard BIOS revision
* type of cooling
* OS
* a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot

Also post a screenshot of your CPU-Z data with both the CPU and Memory tabs viewable... it makes it easier for me to find certain information for the database.
Note that we need exact voltages and no "stock", "default" or "+0.125".


----------



## xgeko2

well so far my highest clock my my 940be was 4.1 on water but ive lost all my ss ect from that and it was on a corrupt windows isntall to begin with lol. I think im going to try and do another run soon once it gets colder here in tampa again and pus the reference clock as far as it will go and actually lower the multi.


----------



## tubby

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356337

ok guys i have my validation results above i raised my multiplier to 20 cpu 1.395v 1.2v on north bridge cpu-nb 1.4 ht 1.36 v stable for 2 hours under orthos maxing at 50 degrees staying around 48-49 in the main i know it can do more but not sure of which settings to tweak can anyone help oh and i have a thors hammer onboard for cooling any help appreciated.

stuck a fan on the hammer now been running 6 hours at 42 degrees

10 hours 53 mins temps max 47 degrees siting mainly at 43-45

im stopping at 12 think that should be ok ? thoughts


----------



## slimbrady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlanK3r* 
stability is 4300 MHz in LinX

What kind of temps are you seeing with that crazy high air OC?? If i get above 4.3 i'm reaching mid-high 60's on load(too high for me 24/7). Voltage is really the last thing confounding me about OCing heh. Ah well, I'll get there.

forgot, this isn't my max but still trying to figure out voltage...anyway 4ghz stable...whoo =)


----------



## MicH_NL

hi guys, heres my oc so far so good


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hopeful bump... where are all the X6 owners? Is there a specific X6 OCing guide and/or OCing results database?


----------



## oneluvballer21

I've been absent the last year and a half... hope all has gone well for our faithful Phenom OCers and users/abusers! No good reason for my absence, so hopefully I'll be around a little more often now. And I still have yet to abuse and push the limits on my own system... once I get my current HDD problem fixed I'll toy around with it a little more... unemployment is now affording me some extra time to do whatever the hell I want


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*


unemployment is now affording me some extra time to do whatever the hell I want










I hear that...


----------



## Maarten150

anyone know iff this is a good stepping ? just going to typ what the **** is on the cpu cause I cant make sense off it...

HDZ955FBK4DGM
CADACAC1012MPMW
9G11052D00770

willing to unlock the x4 to a x6 ?
is this possible ?

thnx


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slimbrady* 
What kind of temps are you seeing with that crazy high air OC?? If i get above 4.3 i'm reaching mid-high 60's on load(too high for me 24/7). Voltage is really the last thing confounding me about OCing heh. Ah well, I'll get there.

forgot, this isn't my max but still trying to figure out voltage...anyway 4ghz stable...whoo =)










I have about 58C in load, for 4300 MHz im using 1.478V, more voltage bring me nothing more in stable clock :-/. Cooler is Xig.1283+Ultra Kaze (performace Ultra Kaze fun on heatsinke is awesome!)


----------



## ericfx1984

I have a 555 unlocked to quad hitting 3.4GHz on only 1.2125v


----------



## adamlau

Phenom II X4 970 @ 17.5 x 235
CPU-NB @ 2820 MHz, HT Link @ 2115 MHz
Memory @ 1880 MHz @ 7-9-7-20 1T

Code:



Code:


$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor: 0
vendor_id: AuthenticAMD
cpu family: 16
model: 4
model name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 Processor
stepping: 3
cpu MHz: 4125.903
cache size: 512 KB
physical id: 0
siblings: 4
core id: 0
cpu cores: 4

Code:



Code:


$ sensors

k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:       +37.0Â°C  (high = +70.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)

atk0110-acpi-0
Adapter: ACPI interface
Vcore Voltage:         +1.50 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.60 V)
CPU/NB Voltage:        +1.28 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.60 V)
CPU VDDA Voltage:      +2.53 V  (min =  +2.00 V, max =  +3.00 V)
DRAM Voltage:          +1.68 V  (min =  +1.40 V, max =  +1.90 V)
HT Voltage:            +1.26 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.50 V)
NB Voltage:            +1.26 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +1.35 V)
SB Voltage:            +1.10 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.50 V)
+3.3V Voltage:         +3.26 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)
+5V Voltage:           +4.97 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)
+12V Voltage:         +12.21 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)
CPU Temperature:       +41.0Â°C  (high = +40.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)  
MB Temperature:        +27.0Â°C  (high = +35.0Â°C, crit = +95.0Â°C)  
NB Temperature:        +46.0Â°C  (high = +65.0Â°C, crit = +95.0Â°C)  
SB Temperature:        +39.0Â°C  (high = +35.0Â°C, crit = +75.0Â°C)  
OPT_TEMP1 Temperature:  +0.0Â°C  (high =  +0.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)  
OPT_TEMP2 Temperature:  +0.0Â°C  (high =  +0.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)  
OPT_TEMP3 Temperature:  +0.0Â°C  (high =  +0.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adamlau* 
Phenom II X4 970 @ 17.5 x 235
CPU-NB @ 2820 MHz, HT Link @ 2115 MHz
Memory @ 1880 MHz @ 7-9-7-20 1T

Code:



Code:


$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor: 0
vendor_id: AuthenticAMD
cpu family: 16
model: 4
model name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 Processor
stepping: 3
cpu MHz: 4125.903
cache size: 512 KB
physical id: 0
siblings: 4
core id: 0
cpu cores: 4

Code:



Code:


$ sensors

k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:       +37.0Â°C  (high = +70.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)

atk0110-acpi-0
Adapter: ACPI interface
Vcore Voltage:         +1.50 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.60 V)
CPU/NB Voltage:        +1.28 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.60 V)
CPU VDDA Voltage:      +2.53 V  (min =  +2.00 V, max =  +3.00 V)
DRAM Voltage:          +1.68 V  (min =  +1.40 V, max =  +1.90 V)
HT Voltage:            +1.26 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.50 V)
NB Voltage:            +1.26 V  (min =  +0.90 V, max =  +1.35 V)
SB Voltage:            +1.10 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.50 V)
+3.3V Voltage:         +3.26 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)
+5V Voltage:           +4.97 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)
+12V Voltage:         +12.21 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)
CPU Temperature:       +41.0Â°C  (high = +40.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)  
MB Temperature:        +27.0Â°C  (high = +35.0Â°C, crit = +95.0Â°C)  
NB Temperature:        +46.0Â°C  (high = +65.0Â°C, crit = +95.0Â°C)  
SB Temperature:        +39.0Â°C  (high = +35.0Â°C, crit = +75.0Â°C)  
OPT_TEMP1 Temperature:  +0.0Â°C  (high =  +0.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)  
OPT_TEMP2 Temperature:  +0.0Â°C  (high =  +0.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)  
OPT_TEMP3 Temperature:  +0.0Â°C  (high =  +0.0Â°C, crit = +90.0Â°C)


Nice. I wanna see more like this =). I was considering getting a 970 if I don't end up getting a BD.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maarten150*


anyone know iff this is a good stepping ? just going to typ what the **** is on the cpu cause I cant make sense off it...

HDZ955FBK4DGM
CADACAC1012MPMW
9G11052D00770

willing to unlock the x4 to a x6 ?
is this possible ?

thnx


On the list that's the first 550 with a CACAC, nonetheless a 10/12 production date... so who knows. Most of a steppings we have on the list are so spread out its really kind of hard to draw any conclusions based on the steppings yet. Let's see what you can do though!


----------



## CDub07

Seeing what newegg is selling the Phenom II X940 is it a worth a upgrade from a Athlon II X4? Seen some nice OC's on this chip. My M/B is AM2+/DDR2 which is the only reason im looking at this.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Seeing what newegg is selling the Phenom II X940 is it a worth a upgrade from a Athlon II X4? Seen some nice OC's on this chip. My M/B is AM2+/DDR2 which is the only reason im looking at this.


AM3 chips have both DDR3 and DDR2 Memory Controllers.
Check your motherboard vendor for the latest BIOS, they would have probably released a BIOS a while back that supports AM3 chips.
My Mobo is also AM2+/DDR2, came with AM3 support off the bat, my previous Mobo I bought in '08 had a BIOS update to support AM3.

You have a much wider array of options









EDIT:- http://giga-byte.co.uk/products/prod...px?pid=3447#ov
Seems your Mobo has SB710, so there's a chance you can unlock the L3 Cache on your Athlon, if stable it won't be far off a 940 at stock.
I aint had a chance to compare prices, but would a 955 be outta your budget? Or maybe a 560 or 555? With your Mobo and the latest BIOS, you might get an unlock outta the cores on the X2's. Otherwise they OC like hell.
Budget permitting, you could even get yourself a 1055T X6, your board supports it.

A 940 in my opinion wouldn't be much of an upgrade.


----------



## oneluvballer21

But if you're stuck with an AM2+ platform then yeah, its worth it... I easily bumped mine from 3GHz to 3.6GHz by changing my multi to 18x with 100% stability under the stock cooler, and of course a small voltage adjustment. Now I'm slowly bumping up on the 15x scale (currently at 15x 234), and I made a small upgrade to the cooler (CM Hyper TX2). Right now in 3DMark Vantage 'Performance' I'm getting 38k CPU scores at about 3.5GHz. With two stock GTX 295's I'm hitting P26,764 with my last Vantage pass. With your Scythe you should be able to get a pretty nice OC... with these chips 3.7GHz should be a minimum on air if you know how to OC properly, and 3.8-4GHz is likewise very attainable with proper cooling and OCing technique... seems most chips are likely able to get up there. If you're stuck at 3.2GHz its an easy "yes" to make the upgrade...


----------



## oneluvballer21

Wow, yeah, at $96 for the 940 you gotta do it... that's cheap.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
If you're stuck at 3.2GHz its an easy "yes" to make the upgrade...

I have more skill than that.







This was the optimum spot for temp/voltage. I had 3.5GHz but it wasn't worth the heat.

yeah, this mobo will support AM3 but im trying to hold off til I can buy a DDR3 M/B, DDR3 Ram, Phenom II X6. I have used my Athlon to its fullest ability and it just isn't cutting it. $95 for a Phenom II X4 is crazy and I think with the extra cache and a little OC it will hold me til I have enough for a X6 or Bulldozer.


----------



## CDub07

Delete....


----------



## Mitche01

Hello all.

See my CPU-z for my Phenom II X4 940.

I think my 4 sticks of 1Gb RAM is the limiting factor of this overclock. I am sure i could get to 4Ghz with just two sticks!

Cheers,


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
I have more skill than that.







This was the optimum spot for temp/voltage. I had 3.5GHz but it wasn't worth the heat.

yeah, this mobo will support AM3 but im trying to hold off til I can buy a DDR3 M/B, DDR3 Ram, Phenom II X6. I have used my Athlon to its fullest ability and it just isn't cutting it. $95 for a Phenom II X4 is crazy and I think with the extra cache and a little OC it will hold me til I have enough for a X6 or Bulldozer.









I agree, for that price it's a steal, and you're more than likely able to hit 3.6GHz with ease, but for an extra 100 bucks you can get the 1055T, plonk it in your Mobo, then buy new Mobo and RAM.

Just saying, that money could be half your 1055T, you'll have the processing power you'll need to last until Bulldozer, and until your DDR3 upgrade.

Plus 125w for 6 cores beats 125 for 4, the potential of the 940 ends with your current board.
95 bucks is great cooler, toward your DDR3, I think it's a shame to use a lot of money on something so temporary, not saying the 940 aint a good chip, 'cos it is, just for how long you'll have it, you might wanna put that money into the hexa-core pot and attempt L3 unlock on your Athlon for the time being.
Just my personal opinion, being a poor person and valuing every penny


----------



## CDub07

Im looking to build from the ground up next year so a hundred dollars is nothing compared to the big picture. Im going with everything top of the line.(Talking ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme,SSD, Bluray Burner, maybe 2nd GTX460 ) Plus I would think 4 GBs would be a bottleneck for a 6 core CPU. Each core is only going to be getting around 700MBs to play with. At least this way each core is getting 1GB. Also I don't mind OC withe FSB but a Black Edition just takes a whole lot of the guess work out. When I get a 6 core it will be the 1090T or maybe something higher by then.

Edit - Just did a quick potential build on newegg.com and the total was $730 for the M/B, CPU, RAM, PSU. The 940 will probably have to hold me over for a few months at the least.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Im looking to build from the ground up next year so a hundred dollars is nothing compared to the big picture. Im going with everything top of the line.(Talking ASUS Crosshair IV Extreme,SSD, Bluray Burner, maybe 2nd GTX460 ) Plus I would think 4 GBs would be a bottleneck for a 6 core CPU. Each core is only going to be getting around 700MBs to play with. At least this way each core is getting 1GB. Also I don't mind OC withe FSB but a Black Edition just takes a whole lot of the guess work out. When I get a 6 core it will be the 1090T or maybe something higher by then.

Edit - Just did a quick potential build on newegg.com and the total was $730 for the M/B, CPU, RAM, PSU. The 940 will probably have to hold me over for a few months at the least.

That's gonna be one nice build man, yeah didn't realise it'd be next year you'd be doing the build, thought you meant a couple of months at the most.

I really need more than 4 Gigs of RAM with this build, the apps that I use, I'd prefer to have much more headroom than what I'm left with currently, but thought it best to go for 6/8 when I go DDR3.
I imagine there'll be a more power-efficient and OC-able version of the 1090T early next year too.
I'd love to go SSD, but until they have at least 300GB drives for the same price as a current 2TB Samsung, I'll have to pass









Let us know how much you squeeze outta that 940 when you get it, eh?


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
I have more skill than that.







This was the optimum spot for temp/voltage. I had 3.5GHz but it wasn't worth the heat.

yeah, this mobo will support AM3 but im trying to hold off til I can buy a DDR3 M/B, DDR3 Ram, Phenom II X6. I have used my Athlon to its fullest ability and it just isn't cutting it. $95 for a Phenom II X4 is crazy and I think with the extra cache and a little OC it will hold me til I have enough for a X6 or Bulldozer.









Not saying you personally can't do better than that







Sometimes its simply a chip's silicon that is limiting an OC... you never know. Still, 3.5GHz with two cores, versus 3.6+ with four cores, I would personally pay $100 for that upgrade over the next year, or multiple months, whatever it is...


----------



## CDub07

The Athlon is a X4 4 core. Its a true Athlon II X4 so there is no extra cache to unlock.

Edit : After crunching the numbers over and over it seems like a PII X4 upgrade would just be a waste when I could save a little longer and have a X6


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mitche01* 
Hello all.

See my CPU-z for my Phenom II X4 940.

I think my 4 sticks of 1Gb RAM is the limiting factor of this overclock. I am sure i could get to 4Ghz with just two sticks!

Cheers,

OK guys, Lapped my H50 and while i had the H50 off got the Stepping:

HDZ940XCJ4DG1 (could be I)
Stepping CACZC


----------



## Namwons

@CDub07: remember that Bulldozer comes out next year.


----------



## ikem

* Phenom II type 920
* Stepping 2
* RB-C2
* 272 mhz x14 = 3.808ghz
* 1.51 v - VCore
* 1.4v - CPU-NB voltage
* 1904 mhz HT
* Asus M3A78-T
* Air - Xigmatek Dark Knight
* Win 7 64 Bit
* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459579


----------



## MetalPonch

Hi Everyone! That's my first post!
I'm italian and this is my phenom:

- AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition Am2+
- Stepping: 2
- Rev:RB-C2
- Speed: 3600 MHz (200x18)
- Vcore : 1.42v
- NB: 1800 Mhz
- Air Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 + Scythe Kama Pwm Fan 92mm
- MB: Asus M4N78Se
- OS: Win7 Pro 64Bit
- Validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511636

My system is stable @3.6ghz but I think I'm at the limit because going over it crashes and I do not trust to give more vcore (already +100mv).
Can anyone give me any tips or trick?


----------



## Shodhanth

My processor:
AMD Phenom II X2 550BE
The stepping which I currently own is the 1001CMPW.
It does not OC, at all...
Members with similar steppings who have managed OC's please advice.
First post ftw!


----------



## Kolf Strykaar

Just got a 550BE today and I've never had a cpu that overclocked so well. Upgraded from an Athlon X2 5200+ lol 3.8GHZ on stock air and never goes over 50C at full load. I'm impressed. Nice work AMD.


----------



## chuckles

- Phenom II 720 / @x4
- Rev:RB-C2
- FSB: 3500 MHz (250x14)
- Vcore : 1.425v
- CPU-NB Volts: Auto
- NB Voltage: Auto
- HT-Link: 2000 mhz
- NB frecuency: 2000 Mhz
- Air Cooling: Thermaltake frio + acrtic silver 5
- MB: GA MA790x-UD4P
- OS: Win7 ultimate x64
- Validator: 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550668

Stable 24/7


----------



## vtx_

Phenom II X2 555 BE with all 4 core unlocked

I am waiting for my new cooler to arrive before I really push it, the stock HSF can't do the job.

I am already at 3.7ghz (266x14) with under 1.4vcore, so with 1.5 I should be able to break 4.0ghz pretty easily.

http://img513.imageshack.us/i/30541274.png


----------



## kryptiq

* Phenom II X2 550BE(unlocked to 3 cores)
* CPU stepping 2
* RB-C2
* 3.904Ghz
* CPU Voltage 1.52V
* CPU-NB voltage 1.25V
* Northbridge clock 2210.2Mhz 
* HTT link speed-2110Mhz voltage- Auto
* MSI 790GX-G65
* V4.0
* Corsair H50
* Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1617265


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

amd Phenom II 555 Black Edition (unlocked to b55 x4)
cacdc ac-1101cfa
revision RB-C3
4004MHZ 286 x 14.0
1.464V aida64 1.475V in bios
my cpu-nb voltage is on auto 
my nb voltage in bios is 1.220V
nb clock 2574MHZ
ht clock 2002MHZ 
ht voltage 1.200V
mobo msi 790fx-gd70
ms-7577v1.9g
liquid cooling


----------



## VetteV12

ASUS M4A79XTD EVO, BIOS 2103
Phenom II x2 565 Rev. RB-C3
Zalman 9700
16x250 = 4Ghz
Vcore 1.525
HT 2000mhz
CPU/NB 2500
CPU/NB volt 1.225
DRAM 1333 8-8-8-21
DRAM volts 1.5 (auto)
ACC set auto
CPU watts 94.55
CPU Core#0 41*c Core#1 41*c
CPU by motherboard monitor 44*c
Board temp 30*c

CPUz screen shot coming, 3 more hrs till 24hr test is done











There she is


----------



## SystemTech

In the CPU-Z validation only section, can i post unstable oc's? ie DICE cooling etc?


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

UPDATE

Clock 4046mhz 289x14 @1.5V
nb clock 2601mhz @1.225V
cacdc ac-1101cfa
revision RB-C3
ht clock 2030mhz @1.2V
mobo msi 790fx-gd70
ms-7577v1.9g
liquid cooling


----------



## noahhova

Phenom II x555 BE
Revision RB-C3
4.013Ghz, 200x20 @1.45v in bios
2.6Ghz CPU/NB @1.3v
2.0Ghz @ Stock Voltage
ASUS 890 GTD Pro/USB3
Bios Version 1701
Cooler Master TX3
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## HAGNK

Phenom 2 925
RB-C2
3.64ghz 260x14
1.5v
asus m4a79xtd-evo
coolermaster hyper 212 +


----------



## TwiggLe

Phenom II X3 720 BE
3.6ghz 
1.525v
Asus M4A79XTD-Evo
XIGMATEK HDT-S1283
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698142









Edit: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698522
Now at 3.85ghz but not stable


----------



## jaminroe

Well it'll be a while till I get near these. I'm just doing minor overclocks for now. Don't have the guts and CPU cooling to do anymore. Someday.


----------



## tool103

I am lazy so all the info is in the ss still working on the oc last test was a little over an hour stable before the comp put it self to sleep and never woke back up lol.

cooling XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 Universal CPU Water (just instaled still got some air in it)

idle 32

load 49

edit for 7 + test pass time to move up and fix my ram

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731820

update for 3822


----------



## p4p3r

Phenom 955:

3920 MHz - 19x206 - 1,550V - C3

Asus M4N98TD EVO

HT: 2060 MHz
NB: 2270 MHz
or something ..

I use a H50 push/pull.


----------



## smoket4279`

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1795638 I use a H50 pull also my volts are realy 1.575 just with the vdroop I get it was alittle lower as seen in the cpu-z


----------



## Edge Of Pain

I don't know if this is good but I've seen others on 3.8 with the same settings.
C3 stepping (Or is stepping something else?)
Revision is RB-C3
Phenom ii x4 955 Black Edition
3.7GHz (18.5 x 200MHz)
1.4V on CPU
NB and HT link are 2000MHz
NB voltage is 1.2V.
Air cooling, arctic cooling freezer pro rev. 2
Idle 24C, max load 50C

Trouble is I have to put voltage all the way up to 1.5 just to get to 3.8GHZ


----------



## LJOE

Heres what I have
URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/stress.png/]







[/URL]


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*


I don't know if this is good but I've seen others on 3.8 with the same settings.
C3 stepping (Or is stepping something else?)
Revision is RB-C3
Phenom ii x4 955 Black Edition
3.7GHz (18.5 x 200MHz)
1.4V on CPU
NB and HT link are 2000MHz
NB voltage is 1.2V.
Air cooling, arctic cooling freezer pro rev. 2
Idle 24C, max load 50C

Trouble is I have to put voltage all the way up to 1.5 just to get to 3.8GHZ










Yeah, that's the stepping.









It's all well and good upping the multi, but not everyone can hit 4GHz just doing that. Also, you're looking at CPU Temp and not Core Temps, right?

You probably just need to mix up a little HT-Ref, 220-240 with Multi will yield better results than pure Multi.
Keep your HT around 2000MHz by lowering the HT link Multi, you should be good leaving the NB Multi on the highest as you up the HT-Ref.
Lower your RAM Divider to keep under stock frequencies, your RAM frequency, HT and NB will all rise when you raise the HT-Ref, so keep an eye on their frequencies as you work up the HT-Ref.

Add 0.05v to your CPU-NB and see how it goes from there, you'll likely need 1.45v+ on the VCore to reach 4GHz though, but I wouldn't bother with anything above 1.5v (even though up to 1.55v is "okay"). Ultimately it depends on what Motherboard you have and cooling.

Your CPU cooler aint the best, so keep an eye on your temps.









Not everyone is guaranteed 4GHz, if you can't break 3.8 without too high voltage, don't bother and leave it at 3.8 with efficient voltages. Crank the NB to 2600-2800MHz and you'll get a much better performance gain.


----------



## FlanK3r

aircooled, Gelid Tranquilo. Not bad x4 chip...


----------



## xXSebaSXx

* Phenom II type 955BE
* Stepping: N/A
* Revision: C3
* Max CPUz: 4837 -> 225 x 21.5
* CPU voltage: 1.568
* CPU-NB voltage: 1.225
* Northbridge clock: 2700 - 225 x 12
* HTT link: 2025 - 225 x 9
* Motherboard: Gigabyte 790FXT-UD5P
* Motherboard BIOS revision: F8m
* Cooling: Air -> TR IFX14 + 260CFM Nidec Servo
* OS: Win XP SP3 X86
* Prime95 Screenshot: These are not stable clocks; they're max clock runs just to see how far this chip will go.
* Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1855846


----------



## viprk24

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1947309
All Other info is within my pics. Seems i got a realy good chip Good overclock for such low voltage used.

Wow my first pic messed up on upload ill have that fixed


----------



## chrishainey

What's the stock cooling like on this CPU.

On a bit of a budget and was looking in to sticking a Coolermaster Hyper 212 on it if the stock fan wasn't up to much

Any advice?


----------



## mark4d

well i got a 24/7 oc @4.3ghz max temp 52c add me to please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2012041


----------



## Doba

I posted in wrong section.. sorry


----------



## ramkatral

Phenom II 940 @ 4009 Mhz, 35 Celsius at idle... Unsure about load. I run linux so I don't have access to the same apps you guys do. However, I know I can put all cores under 100% load over night and it runs just fine. It's liquid cooled. CPU Clock @ 16.5x, CPU Freq @ 243, HT Link - 2187 Mhz, NB Freq - 2187... CPU Voltage at 1.750V... CPU Northbridge voltage @ Stock + 0.075v... Running O/S Slackware Linux 13.37...


----------



## yuksel911

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033052


----------



## yuksel911

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2040258 (updated) 
cpu nb 1.3v / cpu 1.4625v / 1.65v to ram


----------



## longlive775

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041616


----------



## amdgig

.


----------



## dstoler

-Phenom II X4 840 (not in list but hey its a phenom despite being more like an athalon)
-cpu stepping=3
-revision=BL-c3
-ref clock 263X15.5 @ 4.076 GHz
-CPU Voltage=1.425v (in bios)
-CPU/NB Voltage=1.3625v
-NB= 2630Mhz @ 1.350v
-HTT=2104 (x8 i believe) @ 1.180V
-Motherboard=ASRock 990FX Professional Fatal1ty (AM3+)
-Bios=American Megatrends(UEFI) revision 1.30
-Cooling=H100
-OS=win 7 Ultimate 64bit

I sent my cpuz validation link separate but listed it as an 810 as the 840 was not on there. It IS a Phenom II processor and I have one of the highest stable 24/7 overclocks Ive seen on any 840 so figured it deserved to be on the list. Thanks for this thread it is pretty informing!


----------



## dstoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramkatral*


CPU Voltage at 1.750V...


Man that is an extremely HIGH voltage on ur cpu..... is it really necessary and if I were you I'd find a temp monitoring program on linux to see what ur running at because that is a full .3 v's higher than MOST overclocks.. yikes


----------



## ramkatral

Yea tweaking since then has gotten it much lower. It's now under 1.5. The 940 just does not like the 4 ghz number. At least, mine doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I picked up a $50 Phenom II X4 830 at MC the other day, and I believe it can OC decently, any advice?

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081348

Info:
Phenom II X4 830
C3 stepping
Revision RB-C3
3906 MHz, (14 x 279)
Core voltage: 1.5v (I think, CPU-Z says 1.520)
CPU-NB voltage: 1.200v
Northbridge: 2511 MHz @ 1.115v
HTT link: 1953 MHz @ 1.130v
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
BIOS: F3
Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX3
Windows 7


----------



## Jonnykiv

I have my Phenom II x2 555 BE running @ 4Ghz @ 1.45v for more than 12 hours at a time. Even at full load my CPU temps don't go over 32c at full load on Prime95 for 2 hours. I haven't even tried running it past 4Ghz yet. Any guesses on how high it could go? Anyone interested, bareing in mind when I am sat next to my desktop I feel like I could do with some gloves. I am only using a H60 with push/pull and a side case fan. I don't use a front intake either.


----------



## uBronan

I am allways amazed to see the high speeds here and on other forums.
Either i am the most unlucky guy on the planet or you guys somehow are lucky as hell
But non of my pc's has ever clocked any higher then a few 100 mhz
In fact the best overclock i ever made is still a old q6600 which runs at 3,2 Ghz stable, but i need 1.5 volts for get it running stable.
When i read all other people postings they can do it with only 1.325 volts, i tried 29 second hand quads and never found one going over this result (29 times 3.0 Ghz max)
All the amd cpu's i owned ended in most cases with a 50mhz overclock or at best ever 300 mhz
On the Amd side my x3 720 BE has given me the best overclock, it runs at 3.1 Ghz stable just by upping the mp.
When i dare go over or changing the mhz, it results in crash over crash besides a max 10 Mhz difference
I see people posting incredible speeds but when i buy a cpu and try it ends very soon in disaster.

Do not get me wrong but stable means for me not crash ever, i run my pc's 24/7 most of the time under constant load
So running prime for less then 365 days is not enough for me


----------



## phillyd

my temps are too high to let it run very long







but im working on tht


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I picked up a $50 Phenom II X4 830 at MC the other day, and I believe it can OC decently, any advice?
> 
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081348
> 
> Info:
> Phenom II X4 830
> C3 stepping
> Revision RB-C3
> 3906 MHz, (14 x 279)
> Core voltage: 1.5v (I think, CPU-Z says 1.520)
> CPU-NB voltage: 1.200v
> Northbridge: 2511 MHz @ 1.115v
> HTT link: 1953 MHz @ 1.130v
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
> BIOS: F3
> Cooling: Cooler Master Hyper TX3
> Windows 7


WOAH.

this is my setup almost identically, except i have a GA-78LMT

how did u get ur temps so low??


----------



## 4estGimp

post moved


----------



## Dt_Freak1

are 1090ts welcome here? if so my stable overclock was 3.8ghz with just a bump to multiplier and good cooling. Could probably have pushed further....but for now my mommyboard is at asrock getting replaced because of a few issues which annoyed me. the processor says ccbbe cb 1105fpm


----------



## MrHyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> WOAH.
> this is my setup almost identically, except i have a GA-78LMT
> how did u get ur temps so low??


My setup is almost exactly the same as the original posters. I'll get a validation of it up soon(tm)...and my temps are about the same. The 830's really don't generate a whole heck of a lot of heat (my experience anyway). Ambient in the room is about 20c (68f), idle is 21c, gaming is 27-28c and Prime95 is around 35c. My case is in my sig rig below; I use a single intake fan on the back, and 2 exhaust fans (all 120mm) venting out the top. 212cpu cooler, stock cooler on GPU.

(edit: lower overclock, but lower volts as well)


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uBronan*
> 
> I am allways amazed to see the high speeds here and on other forums.
> Either i am the most unlucky guy on the planet or you guys somehow are lucky as hell
> But non of my pc's has ever clocked any higher then a few 100 mhz
> In fact the best overclock i ever made is still a old q6600 which runs at 3,2 Ghz stable, but i need 1.5 volts for get it running stable.
> When i read all other people postings they can do it with only 1.325 volts, i tried 29 second hand quads and never found one going over this result (29 times 3.0 Ghz max)
> All the amd cpu's i owned ended in most cases with a 50mhz overclock or at best ever 300 mhz
> On the Amd side my x3 720 BE has given me the best overclock, it runs at 3.1 Ghz stable just by upping the mp.
> When i dare go over or changing the mhz, it results in crash over crash besides a max 10 Mhz difference
> I see people posting incredible speeds but when i buy a cpu and try it ends very soon in disaster.
> Do not get me wrong but stable means for me not crash ever, i run my pc's 24/7 most of the time under constant load
> So running prime for less then 365 days is not enough for me


*late reply*

I know how you feel, most people seem to just clock their stuff to hell and post it up as "stable".

Although I do have an Athlon II X2 215 (2.7Ghz stock) overclocked by over a Ghz 24/7 OCCT stable.
My Phenom II X2 550 BE is a bit lackluster though. Cant unlock at all and only hits 3.7Ghz.


----------



## Amateur OCer

I picked up one of these at Microcenter as well. It runs stable at 3.1 GHz just by raising FSB. Only running 37 C under load, on stock voltage. I have not tried to go any higher yet.


----------



## bellasys

*Phenom II - 555*

CPU stepping: CACAC AC 1010FPMW
Revision: RB-C3

CPU: 4077 Mhz
CPU Clock: ~240Mhz
CPU Multi: 17x
CPU voltage : 1.57V

Northbridge clock (check CPU-Z) and voltage: 1918Mhz / 1.20V
HTT link speed and voltage: 1918Mhz / 1.20V
motherboard used: M2A-VM
motherboard BIOS revision: 5.14
type of cooling: Air
OS: Windows 7 Pro
Prime95-ss
CPU-Z

Notes: I would call this pretty good. My first OC was at 250Mhz (x16) for 4Ghz. This worked super well as I dropped my ram to 266Mhz (vs. 333mhz). However, with tweaking down to 240Mhz (x17) , I now have a higher CPU rate, is more stable with fuller mem clock, and only lost 1 peg of latency (3 to 4...) my ram posted in the Bios at 333Mhz (even though it runs at 319.

Some strange behavior on the ASUS M2A-VM, such as higher actual voltage versus my settings (I have it set for 1.475V and it runs at ~1.5V) This is consistent with many voltage settings. Not sure if its mobo, or some local issue. I have not pushed the NB voltage, although that's next. I get the feeling I could run this up at around 4200Mhz with the right settings...

I'm not sure how practical this next statement is- it's just how I approach my work. But I submit that I had no problem reaching a higher than average OC on a technically inferior Mobo just because I used obvious numbers. It's as if the frequencies on a Mobo need to be tuned in harmonic patterns. For example, it took me no time at all to get a 4000Mhz OC (from 3.2 rated) when I used 250Mhz clock (x16), and set my ram to 200 or 250Mhz. and dropped my FSB from 1000Mhz to 800Mhz. Get it? In the end, the nearly perfect precision of 25% faster base clock 200/250 matches final fsb 800/1000, and Memory makes "friendly" harmonics.

I believe this is why it's trickier to get "oblong" wave synchronized to a stable OC, and this is where the art of OC comes in. Much respect to all those who've paved the way.

This rig is for my Fiancée who isn't really fussy about computers (except noise) witness 8400GS with passive cooling and pc2-5300 ram. I upgraded her unit which was about 4 yrs old using just 3 components: a new 500GB data drive (and got all data off C), Windows 7 (got rid of #$^%@$ Vista) and a Phenom II- 555 off Ebay for 51 bucks. Total cost just over 200 including shipping etc. It now runs 28% faster in real world terms, which is nearly 2 orders of magnitude of human-visible difference (1 order being 15% faster).


----------



## bellasys

...


----------



## remnant

Here's mine. only stopped because motherboard won't let me give it more voltage. I'm at 3600.03 at 1.35v on my phenom II x4 840 10hours + or prime 95.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If there are problems with anything ppl see, let me know plz.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi...I bought this chip from second hand (ebay). PHENOM II X4 980

Is a good chip?.

HDZ980FBK4DGM

CACDC AC 1118APM

THANKS!!!


----------



## QPofHighGrade

Phenom II 955 Black Edition
CPU stepping Unknown, next time I get a look at my IHS I'll update
Revision RB-C3
200x16 OC to 235x18.5 = 4347Mhz
CPU voltage 1.65v
CPU-NB voltage 1.25v
Northbridge clock 2585Mhz
HTT link speed and voltage 2350 1.21v
motherboard used Asrock Extreme3 970
motherboard BIOS revision P1.70
type of cooling Antec 620 P/P
OS Win7 HP 64-bit


----------



## aclymer

•Phenom II 965 be
•CPU stepping 3?
•Revision RB-C3
•4050 MHz, Bus 270 MHz, 15x Multiplier
•CPU Voltage - 1.408v
•CPU-NB voltage - Unk
•Northbridge clock - 2160 MHz @ 1.20v
•HTT link speed - 1080 MHz @ 1.20v
•motherboard - M2N32-SLI Premium Vista
•motherboard BIOS - M2N32-SLI Deluxe ACPI Rev. 5002
•Water 140mm cooler
•OS - Windows 8 Pro


----------



## dirtyredd68

I haven't seen too many people on this thread with the phenom II x4 840. I know it was probably one of the cheapest when this family came out, but all in all it does fairly well. I'm currently running mine at 4232 MHz x15 (I think) @273, voltage at 1.65 (only way to keep from BSOD) under a Seidon 240 with push/pull setup. Idle temps are @20 degrees and under load @40 degrees. I've actually heard of people getting higher clocks and was looking on here to see if I could see some new tricks to get there.


----------



## knoober

it looks like the 800's of this cpu are kind of pariahs. Did you ever get any help with yours? Im running an 810 and havent had any answers yet either.


----------



## jsc1973

Anyone who hit 4.2 GHz on an 840 won the silicon lottery, although if he was running at 1.65v, he's probably fried or degraded it by now. Denebs are tough, but even they hate life at voltages that high.

You're not going to do anything like that on an 810, especially not with your motherboard. The guy with the 840 is running a high-end 990FX board with enough power phases to run overclocked 8-core FX processors, so it's able to handle a Phenom II easily. Your board is a 4+1 board that was designed for K10/K10.5 only, and it's not likely to hold up if you were to try running at 1.65v on it. Even if it did, you're not going to get stable operation.

I would guess that your best possible OC on that chip, if it's good enough silicon and your cooler can handle it, would be around 3.6 GHz at a BCLK of about 277, running somewhere between 1.5 and 1.55v. That's the best-case scenario, so don't count on those settings working.


----------



## KarathKasun

3600 is a bit low of a target IMHO. 3700 seems to be fairly easy with a upper midrange board and 3800 should be a viable target a suicide run.

4+1 phase boards can hang at high overclocks but they need to be quality boards. I had an old DFI 790FX board that could handle 300w at the socket even though it was a 4+1 board. Its all about the components that make up the phases.


----------



## knoober

Thanks for the reply. I was beginning to lose hope







I'm not going for anything quite so ambitious as a 4ghz OC. i have had it @ 3.6 but like you said I couldn't get it stable for even a full minute under load. 3.4 was only stable for about 5 min in prime 95. I currently have it @ 3.1 and can get through six hours of prime95, but there still seems to be freeze ups and random boot issues. The temp stays in a reasonable range but iI'd like it to cool out a bit if I could. I have a thread started in the AMD air cooling section but no one has replied. If I could get to a little higher I would like to, but I AM trying to be very carefull of my hardware, because I do want it to last. My goals are just to eek as much power as I can with max stability and life. I guess that might not be possible, but any advice on where to set the NB or the voltages would be appreciated (once again emphasis on being nice to my hardware, not pushing the limits). Thanks again for replying









Edit: I'll throw in the URL to my other thread so as to not get things jumbled http://www.overclock.net/t/1545230/oc-on-a-penom-x4-810-ive-got-some-success-but-need-further-guidance

and also I should say that Ive probably done as much as I can with trail and error, and I fnd the rest of this stuff kinda confusing. Ive read more than one guide, but Id appreciate a more seasoned opinion than what I can piece together


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoober*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was beginning to lose hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going for anything quite so ambitious as a 4ghz OC. i have had it @ 3.6 but like you said I couldn't get it stable for even a full minute under load. 3.4 was only stable for about 5 min in prime 95. I currently have it @ 3.1 and can get through six hours of prime95, but there still seems to be freeze ups and random boot issues. The temp stays in a reasonable range but iI'd like it to cool out a bit if I could. I have a thread started in the AMD air cooling section but no one has replied. If I could get to a little higher I would like to, but I AM trying to be very carefull of my hardware, because I do want it to last. My goals are just to eek as much power as I can with max stability and life. I guess that might not be possible, but any advice on where to set the NB or the voltages would be appreciated (once again emphasis on being nice to my hardware, not pushing the limits). Thanks again for replying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll throw in the URL to my other thread so as to not get things jumbled http://www.overclock.net/t/1545230/oc-on-a-penom-x4-810-ive-got-some-success-but-need-further-guidance
> 
> and also I should say that Ive probably done as much as I can with trail and error, and I fnd the rest of this stuff kinda confusing. Ive read more than one guide, but Id appreciate a more seasoned opinion than what I can piece together


You can use a VRM heatsink, it may help you stabilize, since the Current Output of mosfets gets reduced when overheated. If you can measure the dimensions, we can help you find a proper heatsink.

Furthermore, using 4x2GB Ram ( if your signature is up to date) does make things worse when it comes to stability in overclocking. The IMC is stressed much further, so you better keep him happy (better cooling, proper voltage) when trying to stabilize.

I've overclocked my non-cherry-picked 940BE up to 3.8 stable with proper cooling in both CPU and VRM, in a 4+1 crappy 790X-DS4 board...so it may be doable for your 8xx to reach a good overclock.


----------



## knoober

I saw a post from someone who said they put high quality grease on their vrm but couldn't tell if it made a difference because of there being no sensors, I'd be willing to try that if you guys think it's worth it. If a cooler is massively cheap I'd give it a shot, but I'd probly have to give up a fan to power it. I think I'd want to concentrate on airflow optimization. Any words of wisdom on positive Vs negative pressure? Also, I've never seen one before but this case has some sort of funnel over the cpu fan to take heated air directly out of the case. I would definitely if maybe it's not blocking the rear fan I added from pumping out max air? As it is I have 80ish mm fans and 1 one the cpu (92mm I believe.. Bought without thinking of oc) one small fan creates a convection type flow with the cpu fan and the funnel, while the other small guy is on the rear of the case blowing outward. The extra fan on the back really keeps the temp in check. I'm currently try using all the fan headers, otherwise I would have added more


----------



## felix

You may be limited by your cooling and/or the lack of heatsink over your VRM. Your board is the ASUS M4N78 Pro, correct ?

Your cpu cooler ( if it is as in your signature,the Arctic Alpine 64+) which is reviewed here, in my opinion is not much better than the stock cooler.

It may be a bit, but not in the extent needed, in order to cope with the thermal loads of a decent overclock.

A horizontal flow heat-piped cooler would be much better (forcing the heat towards the rear fan) and even better if it had a bigger fan with much higher airflow capacity.

A dedicated thread with Q&A for your system would be a great idea, in order to keep this thread in order, also getting the info you need in one place.

If you do so and create a new thread, please don't forget to post some photo of your configuration and as much details as possible.


----------



## knoober

Well I did link to a thread I started but I never got a response there. I was gonna crank a joke that went something like "what's a matter your guys Computers too slow to keep?" but I'm new







Also thanks for the advice on the cooler. I was kiss trying to step up from stock when I got it, and had no idea I'd be oc at all. It's a system on a budget. And yeah my specs are current. It's just the best machine I could build for the least bucks







after this I will post all questions in the thread I linked to earlier. But while I'm here and o the subject I'd like to fire off a couple questions.
1) would a sheet of copper in between the cpu (greased with thermal paste of course) help cooling? I mean I know I could get another cooler, but I figure I could fashion some pipes out of thin copper and it might work better for my budget.
2) I have seen boards with heat spreaders on the rear of the board. Could a person fashion o e of these with none Co ductive heat paste? Maybe even let it touch the case, making the whole case into a big heat sink







? Good idea right?







( I really like smileys)
3) would you suggest downgrading to 4x1gb ram? I can't imagine the trade off as worth it, but I'm not real confident in that assertion either.

And lastly if you'd like to answer in the other thread, I'll gladly read em there (thanks for replying if I haven't said already) and if you have e mods that will do such things around here I have no objection to all these posts being moved. Like I said I got reply here, but none there. That's the only reason I'm on this thread


----------



## felix

1) Well, i don't think you could gain much of these mods.

2) That would be a nice project, but many hours of careful modding and probably much resources/material to use.

3) I was mostly referring to having occupied all of the memory slots, with max possible RAM. You can keep your RAM, no need to do this trade-off, just try OC'ing with 2x2GB only, to see the effect, just for experiment.

The mod for the VRM i was suggesting is like these --> *1*, *2* and *3* (mine, just ignore the watercooling stuff, read only the relevant air-cooling related)

I used a cheap heatsink (4-5€ i think) i got from ebay, cut down to my needs with a Dremel tool.

Keep in mind that the main factor limiting your OC will be heat generated, so you may start saving for a better CPU Cooler if you want to get your system maxxed out.


----------



## knoober

My what awesome links you reference sir! Thank you very much for your help and I will post all conclusions to this matter in my other thread , but Ill need a little time for the mods. I will include screenshots and pics as best I can.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1545230/oc-on-a-penom-x4-810-ive-got-some-success-but-need-further-guidance

Also , I never considered a hacksaw and a dremel to be a part of the PC builders toolkit.







This is going to be more fun than I thought!


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

CPUz link: http://valid.x86.fr/yqtwii
Phenom II X4 925
CPU stepping: 2
Revision: RB-C2
max CPU clock speed: 3710.41 Mhz
reference clock: 265 Mhz
multiplier: 14
CPU voltage: 1.465
CPU-NB voltage: Auto
Northbridge clock 2650 Mhz
motherboard used: M5A78L-M/USB3
motherboard BIOS revision: 2101
type of cooling: Stock AMD cooler
OS: Win 10
a OCCT / Prime95 Stable screenshot: I substitute a run of GPUPI: http://hwbot.org/submission/3280282_cavemanthe0ne_gpupi_for_cpu___100m_phenom_ii_x4_925_1min_47sec_157ms
secondary CPUz sub (just in case) http://hwbot.org/submission/3280246_


----------



## ocyt

ugh. this thread makes me wish i had taken photos of my phenom II 925

had my fsb at 280, multiplier locked at 14= 3.9ghz don't remember the exact voltages, was somewhere between 1.44 and 1.48. though i never ran it through any stress tests, it wouldn't bluescreen bf3/4, civ V, crysis, etc. i'm out of thermal paste, so i wont be able to just drop it back in test/post it. >: (

edit: specs
phenom II 925
Family: F Model: 4 Step: 3
extfamily: 10 ext model: 4 Revision: RB-C3
cpu-NB idk never checked
northbridge roughly 2700
hyper 212 cooler

was such a beasty little guy. full 1.1ghz OC

EDIT: here's some photos now that i have a decent mobo to OC this badboi with. (sadly the multiplier is locked)


----------



## acheleg

i tested 11 Phenom II X2 B59's, unlocked each to a quad core (cpuid read Athlon II X4 559) and overclocked each to 3.9ish, or so.

i dont have the memory screen shot anymore for cpuid, but heres the memory info

8192 MB
Type
Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR3-SDRAM
Frequency
642.3 MHz - Ratio 3:8
Timings
10-10-10-21-28-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCS-tCR)
Slot #1 Module
PNY Electronics 4096 MB (DDR3-1337) - P/N: 64C0MHHHJ-HS
Slot #2 Module
PNY Electronics 4096 MB (DDR3-1337) - P/N: 64C0MHHHJ-HS

upped the ram voltage to 1.59

the steppings and manufactures date, let me see-

all chips are CACDC AC, the other numbers vary from 1217PGT to 1238PGT

the one in the cpuid validation was 1234PGT

Clock Speed 3.9-4.1Ghz, 17 multi, 240 base clock, VCore 1.525

NB 963Mhz

HT 2167.5 MHz

default voltages(my mobo bios does not let me monitor or change them independently)

MOBO ASRock N68C-S-UCC, BIOS P1.60

Cooler Master Hyper T-4 cooler

Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## acheleg

By the way, my Phenom II isnt on the list. its Phenom II B59 (released in businesss computers in china only- not even the AMD website recognizes that they exist). Its showing as an athlon II 559 because it is unlocked from an X2 to an X4, but it it s phenom II.


----------



## acheleg

i would guess that a lot of the high overclockers research the date that the "Best" overclocking chips were produced, and look for corresponding numbers in ebay listeng pictures for individual cpu's. You also have to choose a quality cooler and a motherboard with good, high wattage and stable vrm's. I had a 750K Black edition which overclocked to 4.4 ghz on a gigabyte board, but would only hit 4Ghz stable on a comparable ASrock board- most likely because of the quality of the VRM's.


----------



## ang1dust

Just overclocked my Phenom II x4 965 to 4ghz - 275FSB x 14.5 - gotta say, for its age its pretty impressive.


----------



## moiloon

hi, realise this is a very old thread but would like to overclock my phenom X4 9950 Black Edition

dont want nothing too crazy, and hoping to just use the stock cooler

never overclocked a cpu before, although have tried via my bios,, after watching a couple youtube videos, and i never succeeded anything other than making a mess, and pc failed to boot lol. had to reset cmos and all that jazz

so looking here for help
heres some screens of my system takem from cpuz


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moiloon*
> 
> hi, realise this is a very old thread but would like to overclock my phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
> 
> dont want nothing too crazy, and hoping to just use the stock cooler
> 
> never overclocked a cpu before, although have tried via my bios,, after watching a couple youtube videos, and i never succeeded anything other than making a mess, and pc failed to boot lol. had to reset cmos and all that jazz
> 
> so looking here for help
> heres some screens of my system takem from cpuz


First, dont use a poor quality board. That CPU has killed many cheap AM2+ boards. I was using a DFI 790FX LP/DK back when I had my 9950 BE, I was using MSI 790GX Platinum before that and killed 2 boards at ~3ghz.

Voltage for that chip should be fine up to ~1.5v if you can cool it, try to keep temps at 65c or under.

I would start out at ~1.4v and 15x multiplier (3ghz). All changes have to be made in the BIOS, AFAIK there are no 'software' solutions to overclocking on that platform.


----------



## allikat

The biggest tip I have for those old (and fun) things is to find an old case and steal the reset button or power button from it. Hook it over your CMOS reset jumpers. You can leave it hanging out your case while you get everything stable. And keep notes of what works and what doesn't. You'll find a lot of it will revolve around trying a setting, finding it doesn't work, and having to reset the CMOS and hitting F6 in the BIOS to reload those optimal defaults again. Then you try it a little differently, with a little less HTT or a dash more voltage. If you get it into windows and it's not stable, nudge the core voltage up, or the memory voltage, or your NB voltage...

The real fun with AM2/AM3 was the balancing of HTT speed with multipliers to get the most actual performance out of your machine. I LOVED that. Sometimes a slightly lower clock speed on the chip, but with a higher HTT clock would give me more than the other option.


----------



## moiloon

thanks for your replies to my query, hopefully i can now manage this without drama, or cmos balloni lol
if not I will no doubt be writing here again for help lol


----------



## moiloon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> First, dont use a poor quality board. That CPU has killed many cheap AM2+ boards. I was using a DFI 790FX LP/DK back when I had my 9950 BE, I was using MSI 790GX Platinum before that and killed 2 boards at ~3ghz.
> 
> Voltage for that chip should be fine up to ~1.5v if you can cool it, try to keep temps at 65c or under.
> 
> I would start out at ~1.4v and 15x multiplier (3ghz). All changes have to be made in the BIOS, AFAIK there are no 'software' solutions to overclocking on that platform.


right been trying to overclock
obviously the multiplyer is no worries in bios, but how and where do i change the voltage please
thanks


----------



## KarathKasun

IDK, I dont have your board. Just look for a voltage/voltage offset option.


----------

